#ubuntu-br 2011-09-05
<andretyn> RmN, rodou tudo, tem bug no unity, mas nada serio...
<RmN> entendi
<RmN> massa
<RmN> vou ver amanha
<RmN> hehehe
<RmN> alias
<RmN> quarta feira
<RmN> pq é feriado e não trampo
<RmN> dia de semana da pra fazer nada
<andretyn> RmN, sim, no 10.4, essa placa travava o compiz, mas agora, roda macio
<RmN> demoro andretyn
<RmN> bom pra caramba saber disso
<RmN> aushushahs
<andretyn> XD
<barna> Maninho, q achou?
<picolo> boa noite
<andretyn> picolo, lol
<picolo> Galera como faço para não pedir senha da wifi ( Chaveiro Default) toda hora
<picolo> andretyn lol
<Maninho> barna: achei uma tecnologia bacana, comprei o net do cara, e estou removendo um a um e aproveitando a expedição
<barna> Maninho, hehehehe, q massa!
<barna> acho q vai ser o futuro dos nets!
<barna> potencia e economia!
<Maninho> cara muito bom
<Maninho> so que ainda nao entendi como a rom processa
<barna> q é rom?
<Maninho> rom, o bios
<barna> hummmm!
<barna> vc usou o lance da bumblebee??
<Maninho> bumblebee?
<Picolo> Caraca veios, nao consigo editar o grub
<Maninho> !grub2
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'grub2' not found
<Maninho> !grub
<ubottu-br> GRUB é o gerenciador de boot padrão do Ubuntu. Perdeu o GRUB depois de instalar o Windows? Veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub (em Inglês) - Tutoriais do GRUB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto (em Inglês)
<Maninho> Picolo: nesse link existe um informativo para editar
<barna> Maninho, como q vc fez pra trocar as placas?
<barna> *trocar de placa
<Picolo> Maninho, Valeu, vou dar uma olhada
<Maninho> trocar placa? que placa? nem cara trocar nao, mas é tudo chipset, troco do mesmo para o mesmo sem problemas hehehehe, eu apenas estou desmontando tudo =D
<barna> acho q me expressei errado! tipo, como q vc roda um aplicativo na nvidia ou intel!
<barna> tipo escolher em qual placa rodar!
<Maninho> hmm hehehe
<Maninho> pois é cara comecei errado, desmontando depois monto d novo e vejo o software e possibilidade
<barna> hehehehehehehe
<barna> blz!
<barna> eu to cassando um link aki q o kra fala como q funfa o lance das 2 placas!
<barna> num sei se eu salvei esse link!
<Maninho> hm vou tentar localizar tambem =)
<RmN> valeu galera, to indo dormir, amanha começa a semana mais graças a deus até quarta
<RmN> aushuhsuh
<RmN> abraços e até dps
<RmN> quarta eu entro com o ubuntu
<RmN> flw ae pra vcs
<RmN> boa semana
<barna> Maninho, kra esse aki é o kra que fez o chaveador das placas! http://www.martin-juhl.dk/2011/05/optimus-on-linux-problem-solved/
<barna> o programa q faz abrir o aplicativo em uma ou outra placa! acho q pode ser um bom começo!
<Maninho> Hm
<barna> é num salvei!
<barna> assim, quando vc instala o OS ele vai legar as 2 placas, e fica consumindo energia de 2 placas!
<barna> tinha um kra falando todo o funcionamento disso e como desligar uma das placas!
<barna> mas ai o OS ficava todo numa placa só!
<Maninho> hm
<barna> esse link q te passei ele fez um sistema q liga tudo na intel, e deixa a nvidia desligada!
<barna> ai vc pode ligar a nvidia e rodar só um aplicativo (ou mais) nela!
<barna> mas vc só liga quando vai usar!
<barna> ai o consumo de energia é optimizado!
<Maninho> saquei
<barna> tipo agora, eu só to aki no canal e um navegador aberto! to rodando tudo na intel! num tem pq usar a nvidia!
<barna> to dando 5h de bateria!
<Maninho> =]
<barna> só num lembro como q fiz pra rodar video fullHD! tenho q re-ler tudo e tentar re-produzir o q fiz!
<barna> e o 11.04 64 ta com bug no flash!
<Maninho> hahahaha
<Maninho> flash no 64 em qualquer OS da problemas
<barna> q zica! acho q vou voltar pro 32 mesmo!
<UdontKnow> ae
<barna> blz?
<logos> Alguém aqui usa máquina virtual? Vmware ou VirtualBox?
<barna> virtualbox!
<logos> vc teve problemas com usb?
<barna> logos, sim, varios, mas sei resolver!
<barna> logos, vc ta usando a versão ose ou non-free?
<logos> barna, não tô usando a do ubuntu, baixei direto no site, acho que 4.1
<logos> barna, instalei os plugins adicionais, mas mesmo assim não funcionou
<logos> ia tentar o Vmware, mas ele não é free
<barna> logos, ok! eu te aconselharia a colocar o rep da oracle nos seus reps, e instalar via apt ou synaptic ou central de programas, assim vc fica sempre com ele atualizado!
<barna> mas esse que vc baixou é a versão non-free, e por isso ele aceita USB, a versão ose nao tem suporte a USB!
<barna> logos, qual versão do ubuntu vc ta usando?
<logos> barna, ah entendi
<logos> versão 11.04
<barna> com unity ou gnome?
<logos> unity
<barna> ok acha ae (eu to usando gnome, por isso não sei onde fica), usuarios e grupos!
<logos> barna, abri
<barna> agora clica no seu usuario e clica em configurações avançadas!
<logos> to lá
<barna> na aba, previlegios de usuario, marca a caixa "usar a solução de virtualização Virtualbox"
<barna> depois clica em OK
<barna> de volta nas configurações do usuaria, clica em Gerenciar grupos!
<logos> certo
<logos> e agora?
<barna> clica no vboxusers e propriedades
<barna> agora marca a caixa do seu usuario!
<barna> ok e ok d novo!
<barna> abre o virtualbox e ve se ta rolando a usb!
<logos> já tava marcado
<logos> vc acha q já resolve?
<barna> assim funfou no meu!
<logos> ah sim!
<logos> O que vc acha do wine?
<barna> vc tem q liberar o acesso da usb no vbox depois!
<logos> em configuraćões vc diz?
<barna> logos, quando eu tava usando o ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32bits eu tava rodando tudo pelo wine! tinha até parado de usar vbox!
<barna> só usava pra teste de OS!
<barna> agora to no 11.04 64 bits, to tendo problemas com o wine!
<barna> eu tava saindo pra instalar o 11.04 32bits pra ver se roda resolver os problemas.....
<barna> só fiquei aki pra te ajudar!
<barna> logos, q programas vc precisa rodar?
<logos> minha impressora hp deskjet d1660
<logos> num roda no modo econômico no ubuntu
<logos> já tentei de tudo
<logos> já li vários fóruns
<logos> e queria testar também uma IDE para programar em Xharbour
<barna> ok, é pra isso eu usaria o vbox, compartilharia ela pelo win, e mandaria imp pelo ubuntu como imp compartilhada!
<barna> eu ja fiz isso com uma impressora aki!
<logos> é isso que to tentando fazer
<logos> mas a usb num reconhece
<barna> depois do q fizemos num reconheceu?
<logos> eu tinha desinstalado o virtual
<logos> to instalando de novo
<barna> ok!
<logos> não apaguei o disco virtual q tinha criado
<barna> vc sabe usar o vbox?
<logos> sim
<barna> massa! isso ja ajuda bastante!
<barna> vc colocou ele nos seus reps?
<logos> sim
<barna> massa!
<logos> vc programa em alguma linguagem?
<barna> vou ficar aki então! pra ver se rolou! pois vou lá instalar o natty 32!
<barna> nops!
<logos> vc já testou a versão beta do ubuntu?
<barna> na decada de 90 até comecei, mas logo desisti!
<barna> ainda não, vou criar mais uma partição de teste de OS! depois vou testar ela!
<barna> mas assim q sair o versão final vou instalar ela aki!
<logos> ah legal
<logos> vc utiliza qual linux?
<barna> eles corrigiram um monte de bug!
<logos> já usei slackware, suse, mandrack (faz tempo...rs)
<barna> a minha paixão atual é o 10.04! mas ele num roda no meu netbook! por isso to usando o 11.04!
<logos> ah legal
<barna> eu comecei um 1998 com o conectiva 3.0!
<barna> depois redhat, debian e a uns 3 anos ubuntu!
<logos> ah legal
<barna> slack, suse e mandrack/mandriva, nunca usei!
<logos> o linux em si desenvolveu bastante, tem qualidade, sempre teve, mas vejo que agora tá melhor.
<barna> tentei o arch, acho q usei ele 3 dias!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<logos> usuários leigos conseguem mexer
<logos> rs
<barna> nossa, apartir do 9.04 eu deletei o win 100%!
<logos> e kurumim?
<barna> acho isso bom D+!
<barna> 1x, mas ele num reconhecia nenhuma placa de rede do meu note!
<barna> ai num tinha como usar!
<logos> a única coisa ainda que não permite o linux deslanchar, na minha opinião, é a instalaćão de sistemas que rodam apenas no linux ou no mac
<barna> achei a protosta dele intereçante, mas num tinha usabilidade!
<logos> descupa (rodam no windows e no mac)
<barna> como assim?
<logos> usuários mais simples
<logos> que por exemplo compram uma webcam, ou uma máquina digital, que vem com o software
<logos> as vezes não consegue instalar no linux, pois as versões vem para windows
<logos> então para quem não conhece (os programa similares) isso é um empecilho
<logos> barna, vou dormir, amanhã cedo tenho aula. Obrigado pela atenćão, valeu pelas dicas.
<logos> Boa noite a todos do canal.
<logos> Abraćo
<barna> sim, mas ai o problema num é do linux e sim das empresas q num fazem programas pra linux!
<barna> falow!
<barna> T+
<logos> barna, com certeza, mas infelizmente os fabricantes não estão nem aí, para isso, se o linux propusesse uma saída, (talvez um aprimoramente do wine - para melhor compatibilidade), talvez seria uma saída.
<logos> flw
<logos> t+
<barna> kra o wine cresceu a passos largos!
<logos> vdd
<barna> ta dorando suite adobe cs5 100%!
<logos> muita coisa eu rodo no wine
<barna> por exemplo!
<logos> mas por exemplo , uma limitaćão do wine é também problemas (usb)
<barna> sim, ainda tem muita coisa a ser feita!
<logos> se por exemplo , a usb funcionasse certinho, eu instalaria o drive da impressora direto pelo wine
<logos> sem ficar tentando instalar uma máquina virtual pra rodar o windows / para instalar a impressora / para compartilhar com o linux...
<logos> olha o caminho extenso que tô tendo que fazer...rs
<logos> agora vou dormir.
<logos> boa noite.
<logos> abraćo
<barna> galera, vou nessa!!! vou instalar o 11.04 32bits aki pra ver se rola melhor!
<barna> mais tarde eu volto!
<utroz> E ai gente
<cheenu> hello
<cheenu> can anyone tell me about linux architecture?
<Mendigo> n
 * magnific está away; Auto-away; inativo por 2031 segs - site[n/a] email[haxmag@bol.com.br] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<barna> ZandreBran, e ai kra, conseguiu colocar o tux na inicialização????
<ZandreBran> ôlas barna. não. desencanei. muito tempo para pouca coisa :(
<barna> hehehehehehe
<barna> q pena!
 * magnific retornou do away; Auto-away; inativo por 2031 segs - duração[20m14s] -=[Cyber]=-
<laskd> é a vida
<laskd> q eu pedi a deussssssss
<fabiano_ure> bom dia
<fabiano_ure> olá galera, alguém aí saberia me dizer como montar uma unidade para recuperar arquivos através do live CD
<fabiano_ure> ]?
<fabiano_ure> ...
<barna> fabiano_ure, como assim?
<laskd> olá
<barna> olá!
<barna> fabiano_ure, que tipo de partição?
<fabiano_ure> ola barna é porque meu computador
<fabiano_ure> nao carrega o sistema operacional
<tortu> [al4nc4ds] ola
<fabiano_ure> e quero reistalar o ubuntu
<tortu> [lord_daemon] ola
<fabiano_ure> mas preciso recuperar meus arquivos, como poderia recupera los?
<barna> fabiano_ure, ok, o problema é no grub ou no OS?
<barna> fabiano_ure, quando vc abre o nautilus (navegador de arquivos) do lado esquerdo aparece todas as partições, é só clicar nelas q ele monta sozinho!
<barna> ai é só vc copiar os arquivos!
<barna> fabiano_ure, conseguiu?
<fabiano_ure> acho q é grub
<fabiano_ure> eu estou em outro pc agora
<barna> fabiano_ure, tem como vc recuperar o grub!
<barna> faço isso o tempo inteiro!
<barna> ja te passo um link!
<fabiano_ure> o que é grub ? pode ser mais claro por favor
<fabiano_ure> ok to aguardando
<barna> fabiano_ure, na hora q vc liga o pc ele num aparece uma tela perguntando qual OS vc quer iniciar?
<fabiano_ure> nao entendo muita coisa de linux
<barna> fabiano_ure, sem problemas! tamo aki pra ajudar! num importa o quanto vc saiba!
<fabiano_ure> certo... amigo é q nao estou perto do computador agora. mas se possivel eu gostaria de saber das duas formas
<fabiano_ure> ou seja em so dual boot
<barna> fabiano_ure, ok!
<barna> só pra mim saber!
<barna> nesse pc q vc tem q recuperar! tem quais sistemas instalados?
<fabiano_ure> ou que esteja so linux la tb
<fabiano_ure> nao
<fabiano_ure> so ubuntu mesmo
<barna> ok! talvez ele nem mostre o grub!
<barna> o grub é um "programa" q na hora q vc ligar o comp ele pergunta qual sistema vc quer iniciar! usado quando vc tem mais de 1 sistema no comp! tipo win e linux ou 2 linux! ou no meu caso 3 linux e 1 win!
<barna> as vezes ele pode dar problema, ou um outro sistema apagar (tipo win) ou modificar o grub!
<barna> ai tem esse link q ensina mil maneiras diferentes de arruma-lo!
<barna> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,14614.0.html
<tortu> http://images02.olx.es/ui/1/26/51/482551_1.jpg
<tux-ma> alguém porfavor conhece um bom programa para criar uma iso no linux
<tux-ma> alguém porfavor conhece um bom programa para criar uma iso no linux....tipo pra ripar umdvd
<barna> tux-ma, vc quer tirar uma copia do dvd p/ .iso é isso?
<tux-ma> barna, isso mesmo
<tux-ma> barna, i ai kra cmo vão as coisas
<barna> eu uso o terminal p/ isso! com o comando dd! pra q vou te passar como faz! é super simples!
<tux-ma> barna, eu achava que o k3b fazia isso
<barna> eu num me entendo com o k3b! num sei pq! mas nunca me dei bem com ele!
<tux-ma> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<barna> achei um outro comando aki!
<barna> readom dev=/dev/sr0 f=[/local/nome_do_arquivo.iso] gera arquivo .iso
<tux-ma> barna, só isso
<barna> mas acho q se vc fizer usar o dd no lugar do readom tb funfa igual!
<barna> sim! tira o comando seria!
<tux-ma> vou testar aqui
<tux-ma> vale
<barna> readom dev=/dev/sr0 f=[/local/nome_do_arquivo.iso]
<barna> é super simples! eu ripei um monte de dvd de uns amigos esses dias com esse comando!
<barna> tux-ma, o dd é assim! "dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/home/usuario/pasta de destino/nome do arquivo.iso"
<tux-ma> blz to vendo aqui já
<barna> blz!
<barna> bom deixa eu ir trabalhar um tiquim! ja enrolei d+ por hoje!
<barna> ja ja eu volto!
<tux-ma> barna, esse sr0 seria oq
<barna> tux-ma, desculpa tinha saido do comp!
<barna> tux-ma, sr0 é o drive de cd/dvd
<logos> boa tarde
<logos> alguém aqui tá usando a versão beta do ubuntu?
<natsha> olá boa tarde
<logos> olá
<natsha> eu queria saber  se tem um programa no ubuntu para baixar videos do youtube em qualquer formato
<natsha> é para apresentar um trabalho na escola
<natsha> olá
<shallwe> vixi ele saiu, ia falar que o proprio firefox tem uma extensão que faz isso :P
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> flashgot
<s1l3ntW4rr10r> na real tem varias
<Doomtron> Boa tarde
<shallwe> boa tarde galera
<Doomtron> é...
<shallwe> alguem ja alguém que trabalhe com html e php no ubuntu ja passou por dificuldades nos acentos no firefox ou google chrome?
<Doomtron> shallwe: quase certeza de que isso é problema de programação
<Doomtron> acho q vc consegue mais ajuda no #php ou #php-br se existir
<shallwe> Doomtron, pois é, só acontece no linux estranho :D mas vlw vou procurar la sim
<natsha> boa tarde
<shallwe> boa tarde
<natsha> preciso fazer um trabalho na escola e gostaria de saber qual o programa para baixar video do youtube  em qualquer formato
<shallwe> natsha, o proprio firefox tem um plugin pra isso
<shallwe> procura no google, firefox plugin youtube
<shallwe> que vai aparecer :D
<natsha> então é só baixar
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> vc baixa ele pelo firefox mesmo que ele ira pedir pra instalar
<natsha> valeu obrigada
<shallwe> de nada :D
<Doomtron> natsha: tem varios sites que fazer isso tambem
<Doomtron> ai não precisa instalar nada
<Doomtron> eu sempre uso esse http://benderconverter.com/
<annakamilla> olá tudo bom ??
<Doomtron> ola
<annakamilla> Doomtron, voce usa o ubuntu com kernel otimizado ??
<Doomtron> annakamilla: não
<annakamilla> mas já tentou, instalar algum kernel, além do defaut??
<shallwe> desculpe me intrometer, mas eu ja tentei instalar gentoo do 0 :P compilando ele durante quase 1 semana
<Doomtron> annakamilla: não uso ubuntu
<shallwe> isso sim que era kernel otimizado :D
<Doomtron> shallwe: conseguiu dar boot ?
<shallwe> mas no final das contas, todo esse trabalhão para ter 4 ou 5 % de otimização no desktop final nao vale a pena
<annakamilla> tentei instalar o ominislash ontem e não consegui
<Doomtron> eu instalei gentoo uma vez tambemm, mas meu kernel não funcionou
<shallwe> Doomtron, sofri hahahaha mas consegui
<Doomtron> ai eu usei o genkernel la
<shallwe> só nao consegui o X eu acho
<Doomtron> annakamilla: qual foi o problema ?]
<annakamilla> voltei para o generic-pae
<shallwe> hoje em dia acho que nao vale a pena otimizar o kernel do 0, muuito trabalho
<annakamilla> Doomtron, não consegui dar boot
<Doomtron> annakamilla: erro ?
<shallwe> e olha que ja testei varias distros, mas sempre, sempre acabo voltando pro ubuntu :P
<annakamilla> sim de initrans....
<shallwe> muito pela comunidade que é uma das maiores, tutoriais, ajudas então, nada se compara
<annakamilla> ele não reconheceu o uid do hd
<annakamilla> no fstab
<Doomtron> annakamilla: troca o uuid pelo caminho no /dev
<shallwe> estou agora procurando um notebook bom pra usar ubuntu, estou com um netbook asus 1008ha, dá pro gasto, mas falta um pouco de performance
<shallwe> estava pensando em um macbook air, sera que ubuntu roda liso la?
<annakamilla> shallwe, só se vc hackear
<shallwe> annakamilla, o.O
<shallwe> pq?
<Doomtron> shallwe: pq diabos vc vai comprar um macbook air e botar ubuntu nele ?
<shallwe> ué, ele é bonitao :D fino, pesa quase nada e a bateria é boa
<shallwe> se vc me falar um igual eu compro :P
<Doomtron> e pq não usa o os que vem nele? ( que eu não sei qual é)
<annakamilla> shallwe, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-Ubuntu-GNU-Linux-em-um-Macbook
<shallwe> vem o os :D mas nada é igual ao unity
<annakamilla> Doomtron, o leopard
<shallwe> simplesmente perfeito
<Doomtron> bom, pelo visto vc tem dinheiro pra gastar, então vai fundo
<shallwe> aaa boa annakamilla pelo menos rolar ta rolando
<shallwe> Doomtron, hahaha, digamos que dinheiro não é problema por enquanto
<shallwe> mas tb nao gosto de jogar dinheiro fora
<shallwe> problema é que esses mac air só tem 128gb de hd
<shallwe> ai ralo
<annakamilla> shallwe, meu pai tá em duvida se ele me dá um tablet no final do ano ou um note
<shallwe> annakamilla, e oq vc escolher?
<Doomtron> eu pegaria o note
<shallwe> eu sou mais de um note
<annakamilla> shallwe, pela situação queria um note
<shallwe> tablet só quando rodarem ubuntu no ipad :D
<annakamilla> ou um pc novo
<shallwe> eu acho que até um netbook é melhor que um tablet
<shallwe> estou usando um agora aqui no momento :D
<shallwe> asus 1008ha
<shallwe> pesa 1kilo, bateria dura umas 5h, e ta rodando liso o ubuntu
<shallwe> e pra mais portabilidade tenho um ipod 4 :D que esse levo pra tudo quanto é lugar, só esperando um ubuntu pra ele tb :D
<shallwe> afinal comprei o hardware, queria fazer o que eu quisesse já que é meu né, mania da apple de trancar tudo
<maiconp> ola
<shallwe> ola
<maiconp> estou tentando apontar uma aplicacao que precisa de um xserver para ser executada
<maiconp> quando aponto para o meu ubuntu 11.4 nao funciona
<maiconp> a aplicacao é o fwbuilder
<maiconp> ela está instalada no meu firewall da rede....ai inicio ela apontando para meu desktop ubuntu
<maiconp> mas ela diz que nao foi possivel conectar ao xserver
<maiconp> tem algum local onde eu posso talvez liberar as outras estacões para usar o xserver da minha maquina local
<maiconp> ?
<shallwe> rede não é comigo essa eu passo :(
<maiconp> talvez seja uma liberacao dentro do ubuntu
<maiconp> liberar conexoes para outras maquinas
<xdexter> boa tarde
<xdexter> como faço pra selecionar um texto, de uma determinada palavra até a outra?
<shallwe> xdexter, boa tarde
<shallwe> mesmo sistema que em qualquer outro
<shallwe> clica com mouse, segura shit e clica na outra palavra
<shallwe> shift
<Doomtron> segura shit é ruim hein
<shallwe> melhor que clicar no mouse e arrastar :D
<shallwe> se for iniciante é difícil de fazer :P
<shallwe> acredite, ja dei aula disso, e tinha cada coisa, como por exemplo "ok agora vocês posicionem o mouse no meio da tela" e o tio levantou o mouse e colocou no meio do lcd o.O
<Doomtron> hehe
<Doomtron> shallwe: eu não falei shift =X
<xdexter> kkk
<xdexter> sim sim, mas eu me refiro no shell
<xdexter> estou fazendo um script pra extrair o endereços de emails no pflogsumm
<xdexter> e ele tem uma parte que exibe
<xdexter> porem preciso selecionar apenas aquela parte
<shallwe> :D
<shallwe> entao com o mouse xdexter
<shallwe> clica segura e arrasta
<shallwe> depois editar e copiar
<xdexter> nao cara
<xdexter> eu preciso de um script
<xdexter> que faça isso automaticamente
<xdexter> que selecione e me envie
<xdexter> da ocorrencia X até a Y
<xdexter> entende?
<H3ruS> annakamilla: \o
<H3ruS> oi
<MarconM> annakamilla: \o
<Doomtron> xdexter: expliac melhor o q vc ta fazendo
<maiconp> alguém conhece sobre o Xauthority ?
<maiconp> preciso liberar conexoes de outras maquinas para acessar meu Xserver
<maiconp> no caso meu Xserver é o ubuntu 11.5
<maiconp> 11.4
<xdexter> Doomtron, preciso seleciona uma parte de um texto
<xdexter> da linha que contem uma palavra até a linha que contem outra palavra
<Doomtron> xdexter: esse texto ta num arquivo ?
<xdexter> exato
<Doomtron> egrep 'primeira_palavra.*ultima_palavra' arquivo.txt
<annakamilla> oi MarconM  H3ruS
<Doomtron> acho q isso funciona
<xdexter> aqui nao funcionou nao
<Doomtron> xdexter: de uma olhada sobre grep sed e expressoes regulares
<xdexter> sed
<xdexter> consegui
<Doomtron> ?
<xdexter> sed -n -r '/Senders by message count/,/Recipients by message count/p' arquivo
<xdexter> de um até o outro
<Doomtron> legal
<xdexter> de uma palavra a outro
<xdexter> legal
<xdexter> Doomtron, obrigado pela força
<Doomtron> xdexter: que nada, vc fez tudo sozinho :)
<shallwe> alguem usa o unity 2d?
<OsmarLeal> Alguem pode me socorrer com minha wireless?
<Doomtron> OsmarLeal: não é melhor com uma corda?
<Doomtron> ou um bote?
<OsmarLeal> vai ajudar ou fazer piada?
<OsmarLeal> =D
<Doomtron> kkk
<OsmarLeal> ^^
<Doomtron> OsmarLeal: quando vc entrar aqui no canal, não precisa pedir por ajuda, simplismente fale o problema, caso alguem saiba ou esteja disposto a ajudar, responde, ou não
<rogerio> pessoal alguém sabe o comando para ver a temperatura do processador e da placa de video no conky?
<OsmarLeal> é minha 2x aqui...ai num sei como funciona a coisa...como q fala privado com alguem?
<shallwe> dica do dia : :P notebook ou netbook com ubuntu 11.04
<shallwe> um clique com 2 dedos no pad = botao direito do mouse
<Doomtron> rogerio: http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<shallwe> um clique com 3 dedos = shift + botao esquerdo
<shallwe> um clique com 4 dedos = nada :(
<OsmarLeal> tenhu uma infeliz de uma BCM4311 não consigo fazer essa danada funcionar
<OsmarLeal> tenhu uma infeliz de uma BCM4311 não consigo fazer essa danada funcionar...ALGUEM AJUDA?
<Doomtron> OsmarLeal: não precisa repetir, eu to dando uma pesquisada
<Doomtron> OsmarLeal: ubuntu 11.04 ?
<OsmarLeal> yeah
<annakamilla> não deu certo de novo
<annakamilla> deu pau no grub agora
<annakamilla> mas já reverti e vou reiniciar
<annakamilla> ok ??
<pereba> Netflix funfando no Brasil
<pereba> acabou de ativar, alguém já testou?
<pereba> por enquanto achei fraquissímo.
<pereba> até youtube 360 tem qualidade melhor... quase tudo sem opção de legenda ou audio original, só dublado tosco.
<fcoambrozio> pereba: funciona com Linux?
<pereba> sim
<pereba> ou não
<pereba> aqui usou o plugin malvado da microsoft
<pereba> Silverlight
<fcoambrozio> Netflux usa Silverlight mesmo, por isto que perguntei se funciona com Linux
<pereba> hmm
<slipttees>  http://www.soccertvlive.net/watch/82158/3/watch-brazil-vs-ghana.html
<OsmarLeal>  tenhu uma infeliz de uma BCM4311 não consigo fazer essa danada funcionar...ALGUEM AJUDAR?
<slipttees> OsmarLeal, driver 50.100 ta bugado, baixe o driver do marverick e instale e funciona!!
<slipttees> maverick é 0 50.64
<pereba> slipttees: em portguês http://globoesporte.globo.com/temporeal/futebol/05-09-2011/brasil-gana/
<MarconM> OsmarLeal:
<MarconM> wifi ?
<MarconM> OsmarLeal: http://wiki.debian.org/wl
<MarconM> OsmarLeal: http://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx
<MarconM> OsmarLeal: instala o firmaware
<MarconM> a vai no primeiro tutorial
<MarconM> e segue ele
<MarconM> =D
<slipttees> MarconM, só baixar o driver do maverick no packages.ubuntu.com e pronto
<slipttees> =]
<slipttees> OsmarLeal, desinstala o bcmwl-kernel-source 50.100... e instala o http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/bcmwl-kernel-source
<ivan__> Algm pode me ajudar com o psql ?
<MarconM> slipttees: =]
<MarconM> eu tenho o msm modelo
<MarconM> e para min funfou
<slipttees> eu tambem =]
<fcoambrozio> ivan__: ajudar em que?
<ivan__> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<ivan__> fcoambrozio, pvt
<Doomtron> pq as pessoas sempre querem falar no pvt ?
<megalinux> oi
<Doomtron> megalinux: oi
<megalinux> quem é?
<jose> pessoal, tenho um netbook e está rodando ubuntu 11.04 porém alguns programas demoram a abrir, alguns até travam, qual ambiente gráfico vcs me sugerem para instalar no netbook
<guina> alguem?
<Doomtron> jose: xfce ?
<guina> boa tarde a alguém que tiver ai.
<jose> Doomtron, ainda não testei, vou testar
<Doomtron> jose: lxde tbm
<Doomtron> jose: ai se vc não se importar, vc pode usar só um wm, tipo fluxbox, openbox.... i3, xmonad
<Doomtron> jose: eu uso i3
<Doomtron> guina: boa
<jose> Doomtron, quero algo de fácil customização
<jose> Doomtron, não ando com muito tempo
<guina> sou novo no ubuntu queria saber sobre segurança neste sistema
<Doomtron> jose: customização requer tempo
<guina> alguem pode me ajudar
<Doomtron> guina: fala a duvida, se alguem souber te responde.... ou não
<guina> vlz
<guina> sobre antivirus e firewalls é necessário no ubuntu
<Doomtron> guina: depende
<Doomtron> guina: antivirus pra varrer o ubuntu, não, pra procurar virus em pendrive ou partição que irão ser usados no windows, pode ser
<Doomtron> guina: sobre firewall, é bom ter, mas eu não uso
<guina> certo, mas eu faço compras e consultas a bancos pela net, no ubunto tenho que me preocupar com softwares de segurança?
<Doomtron> guina: firewall vc pode usar o gufw, ele é uma interface gráfica para o firewall ufw
<Doomtron> guina: que tipo de software de segurança ?
<guina> antivirus, antispywares e firewall todos com proteção residente.
<RmN> e ae rapaziada :D
<RmN> peguei licensa de pagamento
<RmN> ooooooooooo delicia
<RmN> asuhashsaush
<RmN> Maninho: e ae
<Doomtron> guina: só firewall mesmo, e olhe la
<RmN> vo gravar a isso
<RmN> e formatar e experimentar esse ubuntu 11.04
<RmN> iso*
<Doomtron> RmN: ai sim hein
<guina> valeu pelas dicas
<RmN> Doomtron:
<RmN> hehe
<RmN> gravando
<RmN> vo formatar esse pc agora
<RmN> e vou por ubuntu no hd inteiro
<RmN> asihuahsuahs
<RmN> sem particionar nada
<Ricardo__> RmN, nem teste espere o 11.10 esse 11.04 ta uma tristeza
<RmN> Ricardo__:
<RmN> falaram q tá de boa
<andretyn> Olás
<Guest22886> Olá
<Guest22886> Estou com um probleminha
<andretyn> no canal, coloque jah seu problema, não fique perguntando:)
<andretyn> se pode perguntar
<Guest22886> Uso o Ubuntu 11.04 com o gnome 2 porem ontem eu fui atualizar para o Gnome 3 e agora ele não liga mais
<RmN> affz
<Doomtron> Guest22886: "não liga mais" não é legal, o pc não liga? ele liga e no chega a mostrar nenhuma tela? se aparece é a tla de login? quando vc faz login acontece alguma coisa ? Um hipopotamo colorido sai voando da tela ?
<RmN> ubuntu 11.04 nem deu boot no meu pc
<RmN> sahuhusuhauhasuhsaa
<Doomtron> Guest22886: vc tem que ser mais descritivo
<Doomtron> se pe que essa palavra existe
<Guest22886> Doomtron ele liga porem depois que aparece a tela do Ubuntu carregando a imagem apaga e não volta ao normal
<RmN> Doomtron: gravei a iso do ubuntu 11.04 no cd aqui
<RmN> entra na parte de escolher o pais de linguagem
<RmN> e dps da tela preta com uma mensagem
<RmN> legal né?!
<RmN> sahuhuauhhas
<andretyn> RmN, XD
<rogerio> qual o comando para ver o endereço de ip
<rogerio> ?
<RmN> xDDD
<RmN> ae andretyn
<andretyn> rogerio, tem varios, /sbin/ifconfig, netstat -ie, etc...
<rogerio> minha internet é dsl
<Guest22886> ?
<andretyn> rogerio, qualquer comando das de cima vai te dar o eth0
<rogerio> obrigado pela ajuda!
<andretyn> Guest22886, vc tem que ser mais preciso com que fez, somos usuarios tambem... tem que mostrar o que fez e o que esta acontecendo... mais dados...
<andretyn> !md5sum
<ubottu-br> Para verificar se a sua imagem ISO do Ubuntu (ou outros arquivos que possuam MD5 checksum) está correta, veja http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM ou http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows (em Inglês)
<Guest22886> Fui atualizar o Gnome 2 para o Gnome 3 baixou e instalou os pacotes, agora quando ligo o notebook depois da tela do Ubuntu carrengando a imagem desaparece
<Doomtron> Guest22886: Fica tudo preto ? nenhuma mensagem de erro ?
<Guest22886> Não, nenhuma
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, eah diabo, como vai essa força, eh o café...
<Guest22886> Fica igual quando o notebook está desligado
<Guest22886> (a tela)
<Doomtron> Guest22886: quando ficar preto, aperta ctrl+alt+f1
<AlessonZaire> andretyn 'diabo'? Que tipo de impressao eu andei causando? XD
<Guest22886> fiz agora, não acontece nada
<andretyn> XD
<andretyn> AlessonZaire, hehehhehe, diabo,demonio="portador da luz"
<AlessonZaire> Ta certo XD
<Doomtron> Guest22886: aperta ctrl+alt+del e espera pra ver se reinicia
<Doomtron> Guest22886: faz o seguinte
<Doomtron> Guest22886: reinicia, quando chegar no grub, onde vc escolhe qual sistema quer inicar, tu aperta a seta pra baixo
<Doomtron> Guest22886: quando chegar la me chama
<Guest22886> to lá
<Doomtron> Guest22886: aperta e na primeira
<Guest22886> na primeira?
<Doomtron> Guest22886: agora deve estart mostrando 3 linhas
<Doomtron> Guest22886: sim
<Doomtron> Guest22886: não tem uma lista pra escolher qual ubuntu quer dar boot ?
<Guest22886> a primeira é "Ubuntu, com Linux 2.6.38-11-generic"
<Guest22886> essa?
<Doomtron> Sim
<RmN> bd99ff64056698f4026386b19f02da3f  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Doomtron> Guest22886: aperta E
<RmN> essa md5 do ubuntu 11.04 tá certa?
<Doomtron> Guest22886: ai vai aparecer 3 opçoes
<Doomtron> RmN: olha no site
<RmN> qual opção ?
<Doomtron> RmN: deve estar junto com os downlads
<Doomtron> downloads*
<RmN> perai
<Guest22886> Aparece a que eu te falei, depois a mesma só que em modo de recuperação depois "Previous Linux versions" e depois Memory Test e Memory Test serial console 115200
<Guest22886> Qual dela?
<RmN> Doomtron:
<RmN> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<RmN> baixei nesse link
<Doomtron> RmN: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/MD5SUMS
<RmN> blz
<RmN> é
<RmN> Não bateu a md5
<RmN> Doomtron andretyn
<Doomtron> Guest22886: Sim cara, ai vc vai no primeiro, maxendo com as setas
<RmN> baixando de novo
<RmN> :(
<Doomtron> Guest22886: e aperta E
<Guest22886> Doomtron, qual opção escolho?
<RmN> agora to baixando no site br
<Doomtron> Guest22886: A primeira e aperta E
<Guest22886> apertei
<andretyn> RmN, tenta com o bittorrent, sempre eh a melhor opção...
<Doomtron> Guest22886: o q aconteceu ?
<RmN> ok
<RmN> vou baixar o bit
<Doomtron> RmN: usa o transmission
<Doomtron> Guest22886: ?!
<Guest22886> Apareceu monte de escrito aqui começando com "setparams 'Ubuntu, com linux 2.6.38-11-generic....."
<RmN> tá
<Doomtron> Guest22886: em tres linhas certo ?
<Guest22886> não
<Doomtron> grub2 é f*
<Doomtron> Guest22886: quantas linhas ?
<Guest22886> Total são 10 linhas
<Doomtron> aff
<Doomtron> Guest22886: tem uma que tem assim /boot/kernel...
<Doomtron> ?
<Doomtron> ou pelo menos /boot
<Guest22886> tem 2 linhas assim
<Doomtron> Guest22886: escreve elas aqui pra eu ver
<Guest22886> e
<Guest22886> "linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic root =..............."
<Doomtron> Guest22886: aperta e nessa linhas
<Doomtron> Guest22886: ai vc vai poder editar ela
<Doomtron> Guest22886: ai no final escreve nosplash
<RmN> aff
<Doomtron> Guest22886: ai aperta enter
<RmN> o site do ubuntu br nao entra
<RmN> q lixo
<Doomtron> Guest22886: depois aperta B
<Guest22886> no final de tudo? depois da ultima linha?
<Doomtron> Guest22886: no final daqela linhas ali q tu me falo
<RmN> de quem é esse site do ubuntu br?
<RmN> avisa ao cara
<RmN> q as vezes entra
<RmN> e as vezes nao entra
<RmN> q bosta
<Doomtron> RmN: aqui ta de boa
<Doomtron> !palavrao
<ubottu-br> Por favor não fale palavrões no Canal. Leia http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<RmN> malz
<Guest22886> mais no final dela já tem escrito algo com splash
<RmN> natureza
<RmN> aushsuhas
<Doomtron> Guest22886: nosplash
<Doomtron> Guest22886: tira o splash e por nosplash
<Doomtron> Guest22886: bem embaixo da tela, deve ter instruçoes de como editar essas linhas
<Guest22886> inicializo?
<Doomtron> Sim
<Doomtron> Guest22886: se tudo der certo, vc vai ver um monte de texto
<Doomtron> Guest22886: cara, infelizmente eu tenho que ir pra aula
<Guest22886> calma ai, pera 5 minutinhos
<Doomtron> então e aparecer algum erro, o que é bem provavel, tenta copiar o erro e posta num site tipo pastebin
<Guest22886> cara parou de descer testo depois da linha "Checking battery state..."
<Guest22886> texto*
<Doomtron> Guest22886: não apareceu nada parecido com um erro ?
<Doomtron> Guest22886: cara, to atrasado
<Guest22886> Só no começo que fala que o SmartLink não é compativel com esse kernel
<Doomtron> depois das 22 eu olto
<Doomtron> flw
<Guest22886> vou estar aqui esperando
<RmN> caraio
<RmN> vai esperar o cara chegar pra sarnar sua duvida?
<RmN> guerreiro
<RmN> sauhuhssahsasa
<Guest22886> preciso resolver isso hoje, mesmo que eu fique a madrugada aqui
<RmN> google ja tentou?
<Guest22886> já
<RmN> hm
<AlessonZaire> RmN ele disse que horas ia voltar, se da pro cara esperar entao de boa XD
<RmN> hehehehhe
<Andre_Gondim> RmN, estou verificando o ubuntu br fora
<Guest22886> O quanto mais cedo melhor...
<RmN> Andre_Gondim:  blz, isso aconteceu ontem tbm... eu entrava e dps não dava mais pra entrar
<Andre_Gondim> RmN, ontem foi no wiki e no planeta e não no ubuntu-br.org, foi uma reboot fora de hora
<platao> galera como esta o kernel do ubuntu do natty em diante esta com aquele problema de consumo de bateria ainda? ou ja acertaram?
<Guest22886> Aqui tava normal o consumo de bateria, até meu pc não ligar mais )':
<platao> pelo que fiquei sabendo pelo phoronix, para quem nao sabe, o kernel 2.6.38 em diante tem um problema, uma regressao" que faz com que ele consuma mais energia e consequentemente mais batteria no note....
<platao> foi o que eu li.....
<RmN> hm
<RmN> saquei Andre_Gondim
<RmN> acabei até perdendo um cd aqui
<RmN> :(
<RmN> gravei a iso
<RmN> e a md5 tava errada
<RmN> to baixando de novo
<RmN> via torrent
<Andre_Gondim> RmN, usa zsync
<Andre_Gondim> economiza tempo e usa o iso já existente
<RmN> Andre_Gondim:  nao conheco essetal de zsync uhasuhs
<Andre_Gondim> RmN, http://andregondim.eti.br/ubuntu/zsync-esse-e-para-baixar/
<RmN> vou ver
<RmN> Andre_Gondim:
<RmN> q simples
<RmN> e interessante
<RmN> ja to baixando
<Andre_Gondim> RmN, e salva conexão
<RmN> ok
<pereba|2> como usar o comando ping para repetir x vezes? como no Windows ping -n 100 host
<RmN> aff
<RmN> no rj
<RmN> vai fazer minima de 13 graus!
<RmN> aushsauhuahs
<Guest3405> Amanhã?
<RmN> sm
<RmN> sim
<RmN> hoje fez um calor dos infernos
<Guest3405> ah droga, vou ter que levar casaco pra Bienal
<RmN> :\
<RmN> Andre_Gondim:
<RmN> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e9/Ubuntu_11.04_Alpha_Desktop.png
<RmN> esses icones do lado
<RmN> é o dock?
<RmN> ou pode fazer sem o dock ?
<RmN> fixado na barra do lado
<pereba|2> achei -c x
<Andre_Gondim> hmmmmmmmm na verdade não tá sendo chamado de dock, tá sendo Unity mesmo hehe
<RmN> hm
<RmN> mais tá mto bugado esse unity né ?
<RmN> a galera reclama mto dele
<Andre_Gondim> acho que por ser novidade, é comum reclamarem
<andretyn> voces sabem se existe algum compiilador de C/C+ pra linux na linha do Dev C++ ?
<rogerio> alguém sabe porque o transmission não faz upload depois que vc baixa o arquivo?
<andretyn> tem firewall?
<andretyn> caracak, o cara "sartoufora" antes... hehehehhe
<corvolino> boa noite
<andretyn> corvolino, boa
<corvolino> :]
<illuminarch> Alguem pelo amor de Deus pode me dizer qual o comando pra por um ignore ?
<Maninho>  /ignore nick all
<illuminarch> Maninho!*@* adicionado à lista de ignorados.
<illuminarch> acho que funcionou
<illuminarch> ufa
<Maninho> illuminarch: nao ligo para ignore sou macho e falo na cara =D
<Maninho> e neste canal nao é pra faras
<Maninho> =)
<Maninho> !topic | illuminarch
<ubottu-br> illuminarch: Por favor, leia o tópico do canal toda vez que entrar, pois ele contém informações úteis e importantes. Para visualizar o tópico a qualquer momento enquanto estiver no canal, digite /topic
 * peregrinator_six ... 
<ALessonZaire> RmN verifica a mensagem que acabei de mandar pra voce no pvt por gentileza
<Guest85579> Gostaria de saber se tem como mudar a opção "Pedir senha ao conectar" pelo terminal
<Guest85579> ?
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-06
<andretyn> aonde, Guest85579
<Guest85579> Queria saber se tem como modificar a opção de pedir ou não senha depois do splash
<Maninho>  /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Maninho> pede ajuda pra um moderador para alterar =D
<Guest85579> pelo terminal
<Guest85579> Algum admin pode me ajudar a alterar? :P
<Guest85579> No caso seria mudar essa linha " AutomaticLoginEnable=true"
<Guest85579> para false?
<Maninho> eu nao posso acreditar que ninguem sabe ajudar o Guest85579
<Maninho> seguinte Guest85579 tu faz uma copia ai deste arquivo que disse
<Maninho> se eu errar que é bem provavel neste momento do boota pelo cd e restaura no lugar
<Guest85579> Alguem me ajuda ae ):
<Maninho> voce precisa adicionar no daemon
<Maninho> TimedLoginEnable = true
<Maninho> TimedLogin seuusuario
<Maninho> existe um = antes do seuusuario
<Guest85579> Mas no caso eu quero tirar a configuração de não pedir senha
<Guest85579> eu quero que peça a senha
<Maninho> ou depois algo do tipo
<Maninho> limpa o arquivo
<Maninho> deixa so as cadeia
<Maninho> [daemon] [security] e sei la mais o que
<Guest85579> apado tudo do custom.conf?
<Maninho> deixa so as cadeia
<Maninho> e tira o resto
<Guest85579> ok
<Guest85579> Tchau
<Maninho> tchau
 * Maninho não sabe para que tchau
<ZNC> Heil
<RmN> ALessonZaire:
<RmN> malz
<RmN> vi agora
<RmN> dormi
<RmN> acabei de acordar
<RmN> aushaussuahas
<RmN> bateu a iso
<RmN> gravar
<RmN> \o
<picolo> Galera boa noite
<picolo> Nao sei o que fiz, mas os atalhos mudaram todos
<picolo> como faco para restaurar os atalhos padroes
<picolo> aff, fui instala a parada dos efeitos, so me deu dor de cabeça
<redpill> fica fuçando dá nisso...
<L88os> alguém sabe me informar se o ubuntu cria uma pasta chamada .trash no pen-drive quando se apaga algum arquivo?
<picolo> foda,
<picolo> rss
<picolo> L88os, nao sei
<ivan__> Alguem sabe como copiar diretorios do servidor usando sftp ?
<redpill> L88os: sim
<Guest783> RmN, consegui resolver meu problema (Depois da splash tudo desaparecia) :P
<Guest783> Sim L88os ele cria
<ZNC> L88os o gnome sim cria
<redpill> ivan__: scp -o ? --help
<picolo> alguem sabe como restaurar?
<ivan__> mas o scp uso depois que der o sftp ?
<redpill> o que vc quer? só os ícones? ou o gnome inteiro? picolo
<ZNC> picolo, tentou apagar as pasta de configuração?
<redpill> ivan__: é a mesma coisa...
<picolo> ZNC, NAO, QUAL SERIA  O PROCEdimento?
<ivan__> entao eu dou scp direto?
<ivan__> redpill,
<ivan__> ?
<picolo> redpill, nao sei sinceramente
<redpill> ivan__: sim
<ZNC> desativar o caps ajudaria muito
<picolo> redpill, os inocos ja tentei pleo unity --reset--icon
<redpill> picolo: vc não sabe se quer restaurar só os ícones ou todas configurações? daí fica difícil =D
<RmN> Guest783:
<RmN> q massa
<redpill> picolo: apaga o .unity da sua ~/
<RmN> :D
<L88os> ZNC: sabe como faço ele parar de fazer isso?
<ivan__> vlw
<picolo> redpill, ja falei, eu ja dei um unity --reset
<redpill> picolo: apaga a pasta .gnome =D
<ZNC> picolo, rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<redpill> e loga denovo =D
<ZNC> pkill gnome-panel
<redpill> é que eu não uso gnome tem uns bons 2 anos
<picolo> ok, se nao der, eu instalo dinovo.
<ZNC> linux nao se vive formatando
<ZNC> L88os, é uma função padrao do ambiente nao vejo porque alguem teria que desativar, deixe ativada ou troque de ambiente
<picolo> Da nada nao
<L88os> ZNC: é que, ele cria no pen-drive e fica ocupando espaço ai quando vou enviar algo para ele fala que não tem espaço.
<picolo> Fungo nao
<picolo> Atalhos nao estao normais
<ZNC> qual versao do ubuntu picolo ?
<picolo> 11.04
<ZNC> ^^
<corvolino> pasta .Trash dentro do pendrive
<picolo> super + e, control + alt + t nao fungam
<ZNC> picolo, ainda nao tive o aproveito de testar o ubuntu 11.04 preciso criar uma vm pra testar ^^
<redpill> formatar aqui :D
<redpill> abráco
<picolo> Assim
<ZNC> lol
<picolo> ZNC, etendi
<picolo> ZNC, esta usando o 10.10?
<ZNC> picolo, dos ubuntu anteriores erra diferente
<ZNC> uso arch
<ZNC> final de semana vejo se testo o 11.04
<picolo> sim, eu usava o 10.10 no 11.04 mudou
<ZNC> picolo, e se voce criar um novo usuario funciona normal?
<picolo> mas como me acostumei com os atalhos
<L88os> ZNC: tem como fazer o gnome criar essa pasta em outro lugar?
<picolo> se eu logo como root, os atalhos nao funcionam do mesmo jeito
<picolo> qual atalho para abrir o gerenciador de telas no 10.10?
<ZNC> nossa falando em root deixa eu fechar aqui, acesso remoto com root e acabei deixando ^^
<ZNC> picolo, nao sei
<ZNC> arch+kde
<picolo> acho que vou reinstalar e dessa vez funçar um pouco menos rss
<ZNC> ^^
<ZNC> tenta por um novo usuario
<ZNC> L88os, seu pendrive esta com qual sistema de arquivo?
<chicao> como configurar impressora ?
<RmN> bom
<RmN> consegui gravar o ubuntu 11.04
<RmN> usei o live cd
<RmN> achei legal o unity
<RmN> só tem uns bugs de programas
<RmN> vo instalar mais tarde tudo na maquinha
<RmN> mquina
<RmN> pra deixar atualizando de madrugada
<RmN> eu usando ele e talz, quando sair a nova versão do ubuntu, é recomendavel gravar outra iso ?
<RmN> ou posso atualizar direto?
<RmN> pq é tenso eu configurar tudo do meu jeito
<RmN> pra dps perder
<ZNC> seria so copiar as configurações da sua home
<ZNC> (aquelas pastas ocultas)
<RmN> ZNC:
<RmN> blz
<RmN> valeu
<ZNC> conheço vc RmN
<RmN> de onde ?
<RmN> faz 1 ano e pouco
<RmN> ou até mais
<ZNC> ramon é vc mesmo
<RmN> ou menos
<RmN> q nao entro aqui
<RmN> sim
<ZNC> sim, faz tempo que voce nao entra
<RmN> ZNC:
<RmN> qual nick usava?
<ZNC> RmN, boa sorte com o Ubuntu ^^ vou assistir vincere vai passar na tv denovo =D
<ZNC> RmN, good
<ZNC> RmN, Yutaka , v i v a o l i n u x
<ZNC> fui
<RmN> hm
<RmN> ok
 * peregrinator_six ...
<L88os> ZNC: como assim qual sistema de arquivo?
<ivan__> Pessoal to tentando acessar uma pagina php minha aqui e o apache nao da permissao, tipo: Forbidden
<ivan__> You don't have permission to access /clinica/public_html/index.php on this server. algm saberia o que pode ser?
<RmN> não sei
<RmN> se não ajudaria
<RmN> =D
<RmN> tenta ver no google
<blenolopes> ivan__, dá permissão de leitura para o teu usuário do apache.
<ivan__> blenolopes, como faço isso?
<blenolopes> ivan__, vai no dir clinica...
<ivan__> to la
<blenolopes> ivan__, chown -R www-data. public_html
<blenolopes> ivan__, chmod -R 755 public_html
<blenolopes> :D
<RmN> www.google.com
<blenolopes> RmN, google.com.br resolve mesmo :p
<ivan__> vlw
<RmN> hehehe
<ivan__> agora a pagina nao abre, huahuaua mas vlw deu certo
<ivan__> só configurar o banco, hehe
<RmN> nossa
<RmN> esse unity é todo misturado
<RmN> kde com gnome ?
<RmN> os programas
<RmN> bizarro
<UdontKnow>  /25
<blenolopes> RmN, ubuntu com versão classica... tá por fora o unity =/
<chicao> RmN, ess euity é uma porcaria, isso sim
<RmN> é
<RmN> \=
<RmN> pode crer
<RmN> eu achei até legal
<RmN> mais achei mto bug
<chicao> RmN, aqui volta e meia trava tudo ...
<RmN> saquei
<blenolopes> comigo aqui, só rola a versão clássica mesmo... osso quando tudo aberto (browser, pidgin, xchat, terminal e etc...) e fica bugando aqui... fail puro =/
<RmN> \=
<RmN> vamos ver proxima versão
<RmN> vai melhorar gente
<RmN> assim espero
<RmN> hehe
<blenolopes> RmN, não estou mto esperançoso não... rsrs... aposto no velho e bom modo clássico :p
<RmN> asshuhs
<RmN> eu tbm curto o classico
<RmN> classico é classico
<RmN> vai vim com gnome 3
<RmN> =x
<RmN> alguém pode me ajudar?
<RmN> tipo
<RmN> to pelo cd live aqui
<RmN> quando eu vou instalar no HD
<RmN> quando tá na parte de relogio
<RmN> dá um error
<RmN> de tipo
<RmN> PRa verificar se meu disco tá bom etc..
<RmN> mais tá tudo certinho
<RmN> eu to pelo unity
<RmN> pode ser isso o error?
<RmN> como eu instalo o ubuntu pelo gnome classico ?
<RmN> bom
<RmN> agora acho q vai
<RmN> =d
<RmN> não sei
<RmN> hehe
<RmN> veremos
<RmN> tá instalando
<RmN> e instalando as atualizações automaticas ao mesmo tempo
<RmN> =D
<RmN> mais tava dando uns error de hard disk
<RmN> tenso hein
<RmN> heheeh
<RmN> mais tenso ainda
<RmN> é falar sozinho
<RmN> :x
<RmN> bom
<RmN> dormir e deixar atualizandfo
<RmN> flw a todos
<annakamilla> olá
<annakamilla> to precisando de uma ajudinha com a minha configuração da placa de video
<annakamilla> é urgente
<LACabeza> vixh, nem sei ajudar
<LACabeza> qual placa?
<annakamilla> nvidia gforce 6220
<annakamilla> 6200
<LACabeza> já olhou no google?]
<annakamilla> já
<LACabeza> achou nada neh?!
<annakamilla> varias vezes, consegui instalar o driver com sucesso, mas to com um pipino na configuração do monitor
<LACabeza> qq acontece exatamente?
<blenolopes> annakamilla, o driver é pra propria gforce?
<annakamilla> sim
<blenolopes> annakamilla, tem log?
<annakamilla> tenho
<blenolopes> posta do pastebin ou similar e manda o link...
<annakamilla> ok
<blenolopes> o que acontece realmente?
<annakamilla> blenolopes, ele dá no screens found e só reconhece a resolução 640x480
<annakamilla> troquei a folha de configuração do xorg quero ver se vai agora
<annakamilla> mas vou pegar o log primeiro
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, boa noite.
<annakamilla> boa noite peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, já tentou isso aqui... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,69789.0.html
<H3ruS> annakamilla: oi
<H3ruS> deu certo
<annakamilla> olá H3ruS
<annakamilla> blenolopes, http://pastebin.com/qj35mKe4
<H3ruS> como q ta
<annakamilla> H3ruS, to bem
<annakamilla> formatei meu pc de novo
<H3ruS> annakamilla: agora ta funcionado
<annakamilla> por causa do grub de novo agora to tentando acertar a nvidia
<H3ruS> funcionando
<H3ruS> annakamilla: eu tambem tenho uma nvidia aqui
<H3ruS> o que esta dando errado
<H3ruS> q erro q da
<annakamilla> H3ruS, não consigo configurar as screens do monitor
<H3ruS> hun
<annakamilla> H3ruS, http://pastebin.com/qj35mKe4
<H3ruS> annakamilla: mas a placa instalou
<annakamilla> sim tá instalado
<H3ruS> voce instalou o driver do ubuntu msm ou pegou do site
<annakamilla> peguei do site
<H3ruS> eu instalei a minha do site da nvida
<H3ruS> a ta
<H3ruS> desligou o xorg e instalou
<H3ruS> pelo tty
<annakamilla> sim
<H3ruS> sim
<H3ruS> isso ae
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> annakamilla: ta usando o que ae ... gnome ou unity
<annakamilla> gnome
<annakamilla> uso o 10.04
<annakamilla> blenolopes,
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, eu também to com problemas de resolução, no boot splash, mesmo tendo ajeitado o grub fica fora de esquadro, minha resolução é 1600x900
<annakamilla> tem alguma coisa que não está dando certo
<annakamilla> to reiniciando o x de novo
<Jorgeastyler564> Hello world
<AlessonZaire> EIta bot mal configurado esse
<annakamilla> olá consegui
<AlessonZaire> Oi annakamilla o/
<annakamilla> mudei a frequencia do monitor e já detectou
<corvolino> :d
<annakamilla> AlessonZaire, até o compiz tá funcionando legal
<annakamilla> to terminado de instalar o fusion-icon
<annakamilla> e já to indo
<AlessonZaire> andretyn ela deve ser do tipo que fala em modo auto-reflexivo XD
<AlessonZaire> Eu nem sabia exatamente qual era o problema que ela estava passando hahahah
<andretyn> XD
<AlessonZaire> Cara, veio algum tipo de 'corretor ortografico integrado' com o unity?
<AlessonZaire> Eu fico me deparando com corretor ortografico em quase tudo aqui
<idub> bom dia pessoal
<alanteixeira> bom dia idub!
<sp_br> tem alguem ai?
<sp_br> gennnnteeee to falando
<sp_br> alguem pode ajudar?
<sp_br> vu contar de 1 ate 3
<sp_br> alguem me ler?
<slipttees> sp_br, ?
<slipttees> sp_br, fale o que deseja, se alquem souber vai lhe ajudar
<sp_br> slip
<sp_br> eu instalei o ubuntu...mais alterei alguma coisa q os programas agora estao aparecendo numa barra vertical do lado direito
<sp_br> eu queria embaixo
<sp_br> lado esquerdo*
<slipttees> sp_br, não entendi
<slipttees> sp_br, unity, voce ta usando o unity
<sp_br> ficou uma barra com botoes grandes do lado esquerdo do video
<sp_br> barra vertical
<FernandoBasso> SC
<sp_br> coomo faço pra tirar isso?
<FernandoBasso> sp_br: É assim mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> Instala o xfce.
<sp_br> ficou horrivel
<FernandoBasso> Não dá pra tirar esta barra lateral.
<sp_br> nossa
<FernandoBasso> sudo aptitude install xfce
<sp_br> na hora se instalar tava normal
<FernandoBasso> Ou o fluxbox, ou o kde, sei lá.
<FernandoBasso> Eu até gosto do unity.
<sp_br> acho q vou instalar o YLmf_os
<FernandoBasso> Com a barra lateral e tal.
<FernandoBasso> Tem que aprender usar os atalhos de teclado.
<FernandoBasso> W+s, W+w, etc
<sp_br> o padrao do ubuntu 11.04 eh esse3?
<FernandoBasso> sim
<sp_br> antes nao era
<FernandoBasso> Usa o xp, se é pra usar um linux com 'cara' de xp.
<sp_br> metamofose ambulante
<sp_br> YLmf_os eh bom nao?
<FernandoBasso> Estamos caminhando para o 'futuro', embora eu to aqui feliz com o bom e velho openbox + tint2.
<FernandoBasso> É tão bom quanto qualquer outra distro linux.
<FernandoBasso> Mas se é pra ficar igual xp, usa o xp 'de verdade'.
<sp_br> eu preciso testar um programa que fiz em windows com wine, e por em rede
<sp_br> +com esse unity complicou
<sp_br> queroo linux simples ambiente x facil
<sp_br> nao xom frescuragem
<sp_br> com*
<FernandoBasso> Por isso eu disse o xfce, fluxbox, openbox, sei lá.
<sp_br> Ylmf OS conhece esse?
<FernandoBasso> sim. É uma distro linux, com um tema igual xp.
<sp_br> rapa uq eh certo q linux pra desktop eh uma salada
<sp_br> para servidor nao tem melhor
<FernandoBasso> Eu concordo.
<tux-ma> sp_br, porque vc não utiliza o openSUSE ou o Kubuntu
<FernandoBasso> Tipo, procurar a rede pelo nautilus.
<tux-ma> sp_br, servidor vc pode utilizar o openSUSE ou o proprio ubuntu com o tema normal
<FernandoBasso> Tem que ficar configurando arquivos pra funcionar, pra achar os compartilhamentos sem ter que ficar digitando smb://192.168.x.x
<tux-ma> alguém sabe me dizer se tem alguma forma de saber se meu pc estar sendo usado como zumbi..pois tenho net de 10mb é ficou lento d um dias pra cá
<FernandoBasso> O mínimo seria ver o log do firewall.
<FernandoBasso> Também pode reiniciar o modem, pra pegar outro ip do provedor.
<eljusticeiro> Bom dia galera.
<eljusticeiro> Estou precisando de uma ajudinha.
<eljusticeiro> Instalei o Ubuntu 11.4 e maravilha a parte gráfica está funcionando uma beleza, mas a parte texto (ctrl+alt+f1), por exemplo, dá monitor fora de frequencia
<eljusticeiro> isto também acontece quando ligo e desligo.
<eljusticeiro> alguém tem alguma idéia?
<eljusticeiro> cai e voltei.
<eljusticeiro> monitor fora de frequencia
<FernandoBasso> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+monitor+fora+frequencia+modo+texto&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<eljusticeiro> alguém pode me ajudar?
<eljusticeiro> monitor fora de escala, isso no terminal.. na parte gráfica tudo funciona normalmente.
<slipttees> alguem pode me ajudar a extrair o dump da minha bios com o linux?
<moskvat> bom dias!!!!
<moskvat> alguem conhece algum programa para baixar videos do youtube e converter para ogv
<Perdidonline> Vai Corinthians!!!
<annakamilla> olá
<shallwe> boa tarde galera, alguém usando ubuntu com unity 2d?
<shallwe> alias me veio uma dúvida, existe ainda ubuntu pra netbook ou agora é tudo um padrão, notebook e desktop?
<Pskol> shallwe, tem o netbook edition
<Pskol> existe
<shallwe> Pskol, sweet eu nao sabia o.O
<Pskol> mas nao sei se na versao nova
<shallwe> como eu usava um de notebook que tinha o unity e agora o unity é padrão me passei hehe
<Pskol> eu uso a 10.04
<Pskol> netbook eidtion
<shallwe> aaaa ta
<shallwe> sim nessa tinha  pq o desktop ainda nao era unity
<shallwe> bom mas tb nao vem ao caso ubuntu ta leve :P
<shallwe> o caso é que eu queria diminuir os icones do unity, sei fazer no unity 3d , mas e no 2d? o.O
<Pskol> mas creio q os netbook edition sao mais leves, tem menos efeitos e tal pq os net antes eram mais lerdos
<shallwe> pois é
<shallwe> tb achei isso, e o unity deveria vir o 2d por padrao nos netbooks
<shallwe> vou esperar a 11.10 e ver isso :D
<shallwe> minha nossa a sala de php-br é só papo furado :P
<Perdidonline> Boa tarde pessoal!
<Perdidonline> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Perdidonline> Como faço para não ficar suspendendo o Ubuntu enquanto estou vendo filmes?
<Perdidonline> Sabe, ele apaga e ai pra voltar precisa digitar a senha
<Perdidonline> Alguem sabe?
<AlessonZaire> annakamilla conseguiu resolver? :)
<annakamilla> sim AlessonZaire
<AlessonZaire> Coisa boa :)
<annakamilla> eu esqueço que tenho que colocar frequencia manual
<picolo> boa tarde
<annakamilla> AlessonZaire, não sei porque me embananei na configuração dela sendo que já tinha lido aquele tutorial antes
<picolo> Aff, meu ubuntu quando entra em proteção de tela trava
<picolo> Alquem ai ja teve esse problema
<picolo> ?
<annakamilla> picolo qual a sua placa de video ??
<picolo> Intel
<picolo> Tipo, eu rodo jogos normal
<picolo> no windows claro
<picolo> apesar que eu nao atualizei driver, todos sao os que o ubuntu instala por default
<annakamilla> picolo, tem compiz instalado ??
<annakamilla> e usando ??
<picolo> não
<picolo> Eu instalei ele, formatei meu note hoje por isso
<picolo> aff, bugo tudo.
<annakamilla> blz, ve se não tá faltando memória para a placa de video
<picolo> Como eu poderia ver isso?
<picolo> Desculpe sou pouco leigo no linux ainda
<annakamilla> no lshw aparece a ram
<annakamilla> que a placa de video usa
<picolo> description: VGA compatible controller
<picolo>              product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<picolo>              vendor: Intel Corporation
<picolo>              physical id: 2
<picolo>              bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<picolo>              version: 07
<picolo>              width: 64 bits
<AlessonZaire> annakamilla acontece, as vezes a gente se foca em outras coisas durante esses processos de configuraçao e acaba se enrolando no processo como um todo
<picolo> tipo, como eu atualizaria os drivers de forma facil
<picolo> ou teoh que procurar na net mesmo e instalar ou melhor
<picolo> atualizar um por um?
<annakamilla> dificil, tem que procurar repositório da intel na net
<annakamilla> eu tenho uma intel só que tá desabilitada
<picolo> Ha, MELHOR desabilitar o protetor de tela rss
<annakamilla> tb
<annakamilla> ou trocar pelo xscreensaver
<picolo> xsreeb
<picolo> legal, vou ver
<annakamilla> falando nisso tenho que configuar o meu
<picolo> cara, como eu faco pra aumentar a particao?
<picolo> eu criei uma de 10gb, mas o bendito pego metade para swap
<spiga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/683784/ alguem e ajuda ai fala que a pasta nao tem permissao para ser acessada.
<vinicius_> tente acessar como root
<spiga> sim
<spiga> ja resolvi
<MarconM1> \o
<MarconM1> boa tarde a todos
<jorge_> join fedora-br
<andretyn> boa noite!!!
<hapy> boa
<DystaN> pessoal
<DystaN> como faco pra instalar o Ubuntu 11.04 com o Windows 7
<DystaN> estou tento problemas para remanejar o espaco da unidade D:
<DystaN> qndo tento refazer a unidade
<DystaN> ele nao deixa pq fala q usei um espaco muito pequeno
<DystaN> e cancela a operacao
<Andre_Gondim> DystaN, teste com o Wubi durante um tempo
<DystaN> eh pq eu quero fazer
<DystaN> akele negocio de memoria swap
<DystaN> como voce faz pra reformatar as unidades sem perder o q esta dentro  ?
<DystaN> tipo pegar o espaco livre do D:
<DystaN> e transformar numa SWAP
<DystaN> e na outra q vai receber o Linux
<andretyn_away> DystaN, testa instalando usando o wubi, ele faz uma instalação dentro do windows, sem formatar ou particionar o hd, eh como um
<andretyn_away> programa dentro do windows
 * andretyn_away deu seu 2 cents, mas haviam jah falado sobre o wubi:P
<DystaN> sim
<DystaN> mas ai ficaria instalado meia boca
<DystaN> sem a particao swap ? ou isso nao interfere ?
 * andretyn_away querendo sabre, "Quanto de memoria tem o pc do DystaN?"
<DystaN> 4 gb
<DystaN> ouvi falar q a memoria swap
<DystaN> precisa ser o dobro da ram q voce tem
<DystaN> tentei 8 gb nao deu
<DystaN> fui fazer 10 gb tb nao deu
<xispirito> o0
<DystaN> lembro q da ultima vez
<DystaN> consegui instalar numa boa
<DystaN> agora nao ta deixando eu dar o RESIZE na unidade
 * andretyn_away acha que DystaN tem memoria demais, "faz a instalaçã"
<DystaN> faz pelo wubi normal mesmo ?
<DystaN> sem pobremas ?
 * andretyn_away disse "sim :)"
<DystaN> vo nessa intao
<DystaN> um beijo
<DystaN> jah volto qndo tiver instalado
<DystaN> pra me ajudarem com o FLash
<DystaN> :D
<locodir-user> Boa noite
<marcio_ubuntu> oi
<chilicuil> o/
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-07
<andretyn> Olás
<andretyn> :)
<Maninho> ZNC: Noite...
<andretyn> Maninho, o/
<Maninho> andretyn: 0/
<ZNC> Maninho: oi nao fale comigo no canal, chama atencao pra papos, ja falo com voce estou escrevendo para minha palestra de amanha sobre Unix X linux vou levar o diretor de TI da maior rede de Supermercado daqui =D tem que estar tudo perfecto
<Maninho> lol
<andretyn> hummmmmm!!!
<AlessonZaire> Que fora hein
<Maninho> nem cara ZNC e de casa
 * Maninho corre
<AlessonZaire> XD
<Maninho> 0.0
<Maninho> bom vou subir o X vamos ver se agora da pau hahaha
 * Maninho nunca entendeu por que o pau-video existe no repo
<moreno> u
<Picolo> Boa noite
<Picolo> Feliz 7 de setembo rsss
<Picolo> ou
<andretyn> Picolo, 0/
<Picolo> Andretyn :P
<andretyn> Picolo, olha a lingua... guri... KKKKKKKKKKKK
<Picolo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Picolo> De boa de boa
<Picolo> Acho que é a 6 vez que instalo o ubuntu
<Picolo> Agora mandei meu windows pro saco.
 * andretyn acha que mais um janelas foi p/ os poços do inferno...
<Picolo> Unica parte ruim era um programa do banco, mas vou ver se ele roda no wine
<Picolo> Se nao rodar vou instalar o win em virtual machine
<andretyn> Picolo, virtualbox eh seu amigo...
<Picolo> Isso ai rsss
<andretyn> tux-ma, 0/
<tux-ma> alguém porfavor conhece algum programa pra recuperar arquivos apagados
<tux-ma> andretyn, é ai rapa cmo vai as coisas
<andretyn> bem, problemas?
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra um amigo meu apagou um arquivos que não deiva do meu pendrive...e inxeu de putaria
<andretyn> tux-ma, peraih, tem um artigo no vivaolinux que vai cair como uma luva para ti... vou ver o endereço...
<tux-ma> \o
<Maninho> tux-ma, tente pelo foremost
<tux-ma> foremost
<andretyn> tux-ma, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/verArtigo.php?codigo=12840
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra esse vai no braço em
<tux-ma> andretyn, tdo por terminal
<tux-ma> andretyn, i ai cmo vai ser o feriadão
<andretyn> linux, linux, linux. O dia inteiro, 07/09 eu um C.U. para mim, faço nada
<tux-ma> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tux-ma> trabalha com linux
<andretyn> não, soh uso...
<tux-ma> e porq mexi tanto
<tux-ma> usa pra algo imporant
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra sai pra dar uma volta....
<tux-ma> andretyn, viver na frente do pc...stressa
<vlamirj> ola pessoal
<andretyn> tux-ma, dou aula, ficar na frente de dezenas de guri te enchendo o saco, isso eh q stressa XD
<tux-ma> andretyn, vkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra deve ser tenso ser professor em...
<tux-ma> andretyn, axo que não ia dar certo pra isso não...porq o primeiro que me tirase do serio...eu dava um coc
<tux-ma> andretyn, muito obrigado pela ajuda....vou indo nessa....tenha um otimo feriado...fique com Deus
<andretyn> !ppa
<ubottu-br> ppa is PPA é um recurso do Launchpad que constrói e publica pacotes binários para várias arquiteturas, a partir de um source de pacote .deb que você tenha construido. Veja mais em https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA (em inglês). Para procurar pacotes nos PPAs do Launchpad, veja https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<peregrinator_six> !lts
<ubottu-br> LTS significa Long Term Support (Suporte de Longo Prazo). As versões LTS do Ubuntu são suportadas por 3 anos nas versões desktop, e 5 anos nas versões servidor. A versão LTS corrente do Ubuntu é o !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04).
<peregrinator_six> !Lucid
<ubottu-br> Lucid Lynx é o codinome do Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, lançado em 29 de abril de 2010. Para baixar, veja http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04
<peregrinator_six> um... XD
<andretyn> !ppa | AlessonZaire
<ubottu-br> AlessonZaire: ppa is PPA é um recurso do Launchpad que constrói e publica pacotes binários para várias arquiteturas, a partir de um source de pacote .deb que você tenha construido. Veja mais em https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA (em inglês). Para procurar pacotes nos PPAs do Launchpad, veja https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<peregrinator_six> !Fedora
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'Fedora' not found
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<picolo> !linux
<ubottu-br> Linux é o kernel (núcleo) do sistema operacional Ubuntu. Muitos sistemas operacionais usam o Linux como kernel. Para mais informações sobre Linux em geral, visite http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_(kernel)
<picolo> !unix
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'unix' not found
<picolo> !unity
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'unity' not found
<picolo> !ubuntu
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu é um sistema completo baseado em Linux, disponível gratuitamente com suporte da comunidade e profissional. É desenvolvido por uma vasta comunidade e convidamos você a participar também! - Veja também http://www.ubuntu-br.org ou http://www.ubuntu.com (em Inglês)
<geraldomaia> e agora?
<geraldomaia> como funciona irc ???
<xGrind> o.O
<s0n1c-> alguem ai?
<s0n1c-> alguem ai que mexe com C?
<GuilhermeCunha> s0n1c-, diz ai
<pzn> bom dia pessoal. meu ubuntu 11.4 recem instalado, na tela de login grafico eu clico no meu login e embaixo tem uma opção para escolher o idioma que vou logar. só aparece "portugues(Brasil) iso-8859-1" não tem outra opção portugues com utf-8. como eu habilito isso?
<FernandoBasso> abre o terminal e digita 'locale' e diz o que mostra.
<pzn> FernandoBasso, varias linhas, todas as variaveis tem "pt_BR", exceto o LANGUAGE que é "pt_BR:"
<pzn> locale-gen mostra pt_BR.UTF-8 is up to date
<FernandoBasso> Quando você instalou o sistema, estava conectado à internet?
<pzn> FernandoBasso, sim, estava conectado
<FernandoBasso> Percebeu se o instalador baixou os 'pacotes de idioma?
<pzn> FernandoBasso, nota: CD de instalação 11.4 alternate (porque tenho o HD /root encrypted)
<pzn> FernandoBasso, não prestei atenção, mas o language-pack-gnome-pt está instalado
<pzn> quais são os pacotes de idioma para eu dar um apt-get install?
<FernandoBasso> Então deve ser algo de 'errado' só no que mostra na tela de login.
<FernandoBasso> Eu não sei o nome.
<FernandoBasso> Tenta aptitude search language-pack | grep 'br'
<FernandoBasso> Eu não estou no ubuntu agora.
<pzn> FernandoBasso, quando eu logo, o "ambiente" fica em iso-8859-1. ou seja, o nome "area de trabalho" fica em latin1 e ai por exemplo essa pasta não consigo entrar. além disso, muitas telas do ubuntu (ajuste de relogio, tela de logout) ficam com os caracteres corrompidos na tela
<FernandoBasso> :/
<FernandoBasso> Como está o arquivo /etc/default/locale ?
<FernandoBasso> http://dicas-de-linux.blogspot.com/2011/06/configurando-locales-no-ubuntu-e.html
<pzn> estou dando um apt-get install --reinstall em todos os pacotes language-pack de portugues... já olho sua dica
<pzn> FernandoBasso, que chato... só tem portugues de portugal no utf-8... estranho...
<FernandoBasso> O google docs também tirou suporte a pt_br na correção ortográfica.
<FernandoBasso> Sei lá...
<pzn> FernandoBasso, o mais estranho é que estou com os dois notebooks lado a lado com ubuntu 11.4 64bits alternate e um funciona e o outro não!!! dpkg --get-selections dos dois está identico
<FernandoBasso> Tenta remover as pastas de config, tipo ~/.gconf ~/.gnome* ~/.config/dconf/* ou algo assim.
<pzn> FernandoBasso, você tinha escrito alguma coisa? acabou a bateria do meu note e ele fechou tudo...
<FernandoBasso> Tenta remover as pastas de config, tipo ~/.gconf ~/.gnome* ~/.config/dconf/* ou algo assim.
<FernandoBasso> Foi is que eu disse.
<pzn> vou criar um novo usuário para garantir.
<pzn> nada... ainda mostra só portugues portugal utf8, ou então portugues brasil iso-8859-1
<FernandoBasso> Olhou aquele tutorial?
<FernandoBasso> Parecia ser bom.
<FernandoBasso> http://dicas-de-linux.blogspot.com/2011/06/configurando-locales-no-ubuntu-e.html
<pzn> FernandoBasso, tinha seguido o tutorial, mas sem sucesso...
<pzn> deu certo!!!!!!!!!!!
<FernandoBasso> :/
<FernandoBasso> :)
<pzn> apt-get remove --purge language-pack-gnome-pt; apt-get install language-pack-gnome-pt
<pzn> foi isso que eu fiz
<FernandoBasso> É que o --purge remove arquivos de config relacionados com o pacote em questão.
<pzn> o mais estranho é que peguei os 2 notebooks lado a lado (são iguais), com 2 CDs do ubuntu da mesma versão, e instalei os 2 passo a passo juntos!
<pzn> e um deles deu esse bug
<pzn> mas tudo bem, agora está resolvido!
<FernandoBasso> Tanto hardware quanto software tem esse tipo de coisa as vezes.
<pzn> é... e faz duas semanas que estou apanhando disso. esse problema estava causando o gvfs travar o X por causa de problemas na acentuação do acesso a arquivos de rede... a pessoa clicava em uma pasta de rede e o PC "congelava". ai voltei na empresa no feriado para resolver isso, e deu certo. agora funciona OK tudo!
<pzn> tinha até removido o executável do gvfsd para que pelo menos o PC não travasse quando a pessoa clicava em uma pasta com arquivos acentuados hehehe
<wellington> bom dia pessoal
<FernandoBasso> wellington: Bom dia.
<andretyn> Olás :)
<xB4rN> bom dia, preciso de ajuda com 2 monitores no Ubuntu 11.04, estou com 2 placas Nvidia 8600GT, cada uma com um monitor ligado(AOC 917Sw), porem (Xinerama on) ponteiro do mouse de um lado, tela do outro!
<RmN> boa tarde
<RmN> brincadeira hein
<RmN> vou pro 3 CD
<RmN> tentando gravar o ubuntu até agora
<RmN> tsc tsc
<RmN> 1 a md5 tava bugada
<illuminarch> RmNo que ta pegando ?
<illuminarch> RmN o que ta pegando ?
<RmN> agora o problema é outro
<RmN> illuminarch
<RmN> instalo o ubuntu no meu hd
<xB4rN> bom dia, preciso de ajuda com 2 monitores no Ubuntu 11.04, estou com 2 placas Nvidia 8600GT, cada uma com um monitor ligado(AOC 917Sw), porem (Xinerama on) ponteiro do mouse de um lado, tela do outro!
<RmN> quando chega na etapa do relogio
<RmN> aparece um error
<RmN> q o cd foi gravado em velocidade baixa
<RmN> huasuhuhsahusauhsaas
<RmN> e a para
<RmN> de instalar
<illuminarch> Voce sabe o nome do erro ?
<RmN> ixi
<RmN> nem sei
<RmN> vou por ele no windows aqui
<RmN> perai
<illuminarch> ou algo que lembre o erro ?
<RmN> tive que instalar o xp rapidamente
<RmN> só pra baixar o ubuntu de novo
<illuminarch> Voce sabe checar o md5 certo ?
<illuminarch> RmN ?
<RmN> sei sim
<RmN> eu chequei
<RmN> ta certinho
<illuminarch> sabe usar a maquina virtual ?
<RmN> po
<RmN> só tenho 1gb na maquina
<RmN> \=
<RmN> de ram
<RmN> maquina virtual vai ficar lerdo ne ?
<illuminarch> nao tem problema
<illuminarch> fica sim...mas nao tao lerdo
<illuminarch> voce pode instalar a maquina virtual no seu windows
<illuminarch> e testar a imagem que voce baixar
<illuminarch> do ubuntu nela
<RmN> nem sei
<RmN> olha
<RmN> te mostrar o error
<illuminarch> dai se voce conseguir instalar voce grava no cd
<illuminarch> ok
<RmN> coloquei o cd aqui na maquina
<RmN> vai dar print
<RmN> e postar
<RmN> illuminarch
<RmN> http://imagebin.org/171418
<illuminarch> RmN isso é problema na iso que voce baixou
<RmN> vii
<illuminarch> sugiro que voce baixe novamente outra iso
<RmN> vixi
<RmN> illuminarch
<RmN> to baixando ja
<RmN> via torrent
<RmN> 3 CD ja mano
<RmN> suhasuhsauhsauhsa
<illuminarch> vlz
<illuminarch> é mais seguro
<RmN> po
<RmN> mais essa midia
<RmN> eu baixei por torrent
<RmN> :(
<RmN> de repente
<RmN> sei la
<RmN> nao sei gravar iso direito
<RmN> me recomenta algum programa 100?% ?
<RmN> pra eu gravar a iso
<illuminarch> voce por usar o cdburner
<illuminarch> eu acho que é esse o nome
<illuminarch> tem no baixaki
<RmN> ta
<RmN> vo baixar
<RmN> blz.
<RmN> po
<RmN> o novo emesene
<RmN> tá bonitão
<RmN> :O
<FernandoBasso> Não tem programa 100% pra gravação no linux. O melhor é o k3b.
<RmN> cara
<FernandoBasso> Ou melhor, os 100% são em linha de comando.
<RmN> o brasero
<RmN> é mto ruim
<RmN> ashuuhhussauhsa
<FernandoBasso> Com o nero pra windows, pirata e cheio de vírus eu *nunca* estrageui um cd. Gostaria de saber programar e ajudar com o k3b.
<illuminarch> FernandoBasso ele esta usando o windows no momento
<FernandoBasso> haha
<FernandoBasso> Tá feia a coisa então.
<illuminarch> Não... tem um programa bom pra gravar isos
<illuminarch> pra windows e ja passei pra ele via pvt
<illuminarch> :)
<FernandoBasso> cdburnerxp é bom.
<illuminarch> exatamente esse
<illuminarch> :)
<FernandoBasso> :)
<FernandoBasso> Pena que não tem o cdburnerlinux.
<FernandoBasso> O nero linux é muito inferior ao nero win, por isso jamais vou comprar e suportar aquela porcaria.
<MatthewsBurgues> Alguém sabe como resolver o problema com a transferencia de dados do PC UBUNTU pra cartão microSD?
<licensed> alguem conhece alguma placa de captura usb que funcione no linux?
<RmN> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ComoGravarImagemIso
<RmN> site do ubuntu
<RmN> recomenda outro programa
<RmN> parece ser bom tbm
<wellington> nunca tive problemas com o brasero
<picolo> !brasero
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'brasero' not found
<picolo> :P
<peregrinator_six> !jumento
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'jumento' not found
<RmN> wellington
<RmN> ja tive varios
<licensed> LOL
<RmN> haha
<licensed> peregrinator_six, um bom dia pra vc tambem
<wellington> fla ai
<wellington> kra sempre gravei filmes e musicas pelo brasero
<RmN> hm
<wellington> nunca tive problemas
<licensed> eu sempre usei k3b a mais de 5 anos.. de boa
<RmN> licensed
<RmN> e ae rapaz..
<RmN> tdb?
<licensed> RmN, coeh =D
<RmN> sim
<RmN> k3b é otimo
<licensed> tudo nao.. to procurando uma placa de captura pra comprar
<licensed> mas nao sei as que suportam no linux =/
<RmN> uashauhs
<RmN> tenso
<RmN> licensed
<RmN> tu mora a onde ?
<licensed> recife
<RmN> dependendo
<RmN> aaaa
<RmN> :(
<Maninho> EUA quer afundar o brasil, brasil sera o proximo lol
<Maninho> ps
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, tomara...
<RmN> afundar em q sentido Maninho?
<Maninho> falir roubar que nem no iran panama e tantos outros, resta alguns paises que estao 30% livre dos EUA.
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, nao cara isso é peximo para todos que vive no brasil
<RmN> Maninho
<RmN> isso aqui meu amigo
<RmN> já tá dominado a mto tempo
<RmN> aushaushuahsahs
<RmN> tá por fora
<licensed> por gentileza.. off-topic chega la no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Maninho> compare como a guerra que ja se estende a 10 anos, vai restar pedras e areia pessoas mortas por todos os lados
<Maninho> RmN, nao ainda nao falta pouco, mas ainda nao
<licensed> por isso q odeio independencia, preferia brazil sendo colonia de pt
<licensed> mas vamos la pro offtopic
<Maninho> licensed nao faço gentileza a ninguem, mas considero o topic
<Maninho> =D
<Maninho> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Maninho> licensed (Y) PT =D
<licensed> Maninho, eu falei por gentileza, so por educacao, se eu pudesse eu xingaria voce
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, pra mim é péssimo o brasil...
<RmN> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, idem
<licensed> Maninho, seu merda, imbecil da porra
<Maninho> licensed sem estresse =D
<Maninho> hahahah ÇÇ
 * peregrinator_six o cara bate e sai correndo... O.o
<RmN> Maninho tenho um dvd.. uma cidade do interior do EUA já tão construindo milhares de caixões... de familias inteiras... pra uma possivel 3ºGuerra Mundial
<RmN> owned!!!!
<RmN> hahahaaha
<RmN> bom
<RmN> vou ver o jornal
<RmN> guerra no complexo do alemão
<RmN> ja volto
<wellington> nossa
<wellington> essa adele canta muito
<wellington> estava escutando o cd dela
<wellington> canta d+
<wellington> ja volto
 * Maninho povo nervoso
<ZNC> ...
<ZNC> peregrinator_six ^^ oi
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<ZNC> peregrinator_six :)
<ZNC> news: kde4.7 leve rapido simples, da pra deixar semelhante ao k3 :-D, to procurando themes alguem tem k3 ai? meu k3 da vm nao é nada acradavel :-S
<RmN> kde?
<RmN> ixi
<RmN> :\
<RmN> ggnome ganha
<RmN> gnome*
<FernandoBasso> tty ganha!
<FernandoBasso> É o que dá menos bug.
<RmN> fluxbox
<RmN> ganha
<RmN> aushasuhaushash
<ZNC> tty nao tem bugs :-(
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou rodando openbox. Ganha!
<RmN> aushasuhshusuahs
<RmN> estou rodando o windows xp
<RmN> GANHA
<ZNC> lol
<RmN> aushasuhasas
<RmN> ótimo apenas para jogos
<FernandoBasso> Todos tem direito a opinião, mas quem descorda de mim está errado.
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, estou exatamente na primeira tela aqui, só no aguardo.
<ZNC> peregrinator_six, voltei :-D
<ZNC> de boot e fique na tela do root
<peregrinator_six> ZNC, ?
<andretyn> peregrinator_six, 0/
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe algum programa que converte formato do dvd para divx? ou avi?
<[a|x]> boa tarde
<[a|x]> estou com um probleminha aqui, alguem teria um tempinho?
<vvesley> Boa tarde
<vvesley> estou usando o ubuntu 11.04 na interface classica e o incone do emesene
<vvesley> não aparece mais na barra de notificação
<vvesley> o que pode ser?
<shallwe> boa tarde
<andretyn> vvesley, pode ser q vc retirou sem quer, veja se acha ele no menu do proprio panel, click nele com o botao direito e na opção "adiciona ao painel..."
<shallwe> nossa tem gente que ainda usa brasiltelecom com internet o.O em que pais vivemos nossa
<andretyn> shallwe, 0/
<shallwe> vamos que vamos, só esperando ubuntu 11.10
<shallwe> que demora pra sair :(
<shallwe> deveria sair 1 ubuntu por mes :P
<VonNaturAustreVe> shallwe, instale o beta então :)
<shallwe> VonNaturAustreVe, ainda nao, vou instalar quase o ultimo :D
<shallwe> rc 3 eu acho
<andretyn> shallwe, sempre de 6 em 6 meses, use beta... XD
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, pais, aqui, cade...?! O.o
<shallwe> :D
<andretyn> *.*
<VonNaturAustreVe> shallwe, só não instalei ainda, por que a probabilidade do drive de vídeo não funcionar e muito alta kkk
<shallwe> VonNaturAustreVe, eu nao instalei pq falaram que ta com um bug no gerenciador de energia
<shallwe> e como uso note:P nem vou tentar
<vvesley> andretyn, : nao e isso
<vvesley> ele esta la mas aonde fica a barra de notificao ele nao aparece
<andretyn> ???
<vvesley> quando voce minimiza o emesene,ele nao fica na area de notificacao
<vvesley> do lado do relogio e tal ..
<andretyn> vvesley, ele nãp estah no indicador unificado, o com simbolo de uma carta?
<vvesley> nao, estou usando a interface classica
<andretyn> vvesley, mesmo assim, se vc retirou o indicador, foi ele, o indicador de email, do ubuntu-one e dos twetter... foi junto...
<vvesley> eu nao retirei nada ja veio assim
<andretyn> tem um simbolo de carta no systrap ai? junto do relogio...
<vvesley> ataaa achei mas nao fui eu que removo
<vvesley> removi valeu ..
<andretyn> hummm, quem foi então? espirito? XD
<RmN> rodando ubuntu 11.04 atualizado
<RmN> =D
<andretyn> RmN, 0/
<RmN> andretyn: \o
<RmN> quem acha q o emesene é bugadão levanta a mão
<RmN> \o/
<andretyn> \0/
<RmN> uashauhah
<RmN> usa qual mensageiro andretyn ?
<andretyn> RmN, cara, sei que eh uma m*rda, deve ser o "tar" do emesene XD
<xGrind> emesene é bugadao mas ta de boa aki
<xGrind> atualiza ele
<andretyn> RmN, eh ele... como faço, tem como...????
<RmN> andretyn:
<RmN> entendi nada
<RmN> xGrind: tbm to usando de boa
<RmN> mais ele é bugado
<RmN> ;)
<RmN> atualizado aqui tbm
<xGrind> eu gosto msm é do pidgin
<RmN> nunca fui fãnzão não
<xGrind> mas sem o msn pecan nao da pra usar. nao aparece os emoticons. fica zuado
<xGrind> eu prefiro msm o emesene 1.6.3 do q o 2
<RmN> hm
<RmN> pode crer
<RmN> ae
<RmN> instalei o adobe flash
<RmN> pelo central de programa do ubuntu
<RmN> mais ainda tá pedindo pra instalar no firefox
<RmN> :S
<xGrind> RmN como assim?
<andretyn> xGrind, tem algum que substitui o Gwibber = twitter
<andretyn> xGrind, não gosto dele...
<RmN> xGrind:
<xGrind> andretyn ter tem. mas sao ruins
<xGrind> vc pode usar um do firefoxd
<xGrind> firefox*
<RmN> nada nao
<RmN> achei
<RmN> peguei o errado
<RmN> catando a fonte aqui
<RmN> pra ver videos
<RmN> no firefox
<RmN> :P
<xGrind> echofon
<RmN> o adobe flash plugin 10
<RmN> :P
<RmN> se nao nem consigo ver nada né
<RmN> aushuhasushas
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu
<xGrind> mas é a msm coisa do ubuntu. só muda ambiente grafico
<andretyn> xGrind, acho que vou expurgar o gwibber daqui, bugado ateh dizer chega. não consigo tuitar...
<xGrind> vai na central e procura por ubuntu extras
<xGrind> andretyn; eu ja usei gwibber no xubuntu 10.10 . no 11.04 ta bugado msm
<xGrind> no 11.10 ele foi melhorado
<andretyn> xGrind, tem ppa pra ele?
 * AlissonB`away está away; Deixe sua mensagem! - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<xGrind> deve ter
<xGrind> calmae
<andretyn> blz
<xGrind> https://launchpad.net/~gwibber-daily/+archive/ppa
<xGrind> eh a msm q ta no 11.10
<xGrind> :D
<andretyn> blz,blz... vou usar... Brigadu, xGrind
<xGrind> vo por aki tb pra testar :D
<shallwe> VonNaturAustreVe, eu nao instalei pq falaram que ta com um bug no gerenciador de energia
<shallwe> a alguem sabe se a microsoft ainda está com a porta fechada do msn pra audio e video?
<RmN> sei não
<RmN> :P
<shallwe> :(
<RmN> :(
<xGrind> shallwe; ta
<RmN> xGrind:
<RmN> po
<RmN> baixei o adobe flash plugin 10
<RmN> no repositorios
<RmN> e ainda nada
<RmN> \=
<RmN> não dá pra ver video
<RmN> etc...
<RmN> aushhauhsuahs
<RmN> by mon
<xGrind> RmN; o loco o.O
<RmN> x)
<xGrind> reiniciou o navegador?
<RmN> ja
<RmN> fechei e abri de novo
<RmN> e nada
<xGrind> estranho
<RmN> acho q vou reiniciar
<RmN> o pc
<shallwe> voltando, depois de sair fogo de tras do meu net :D
<shallwe> ele sobreviveu :D
<RmN> asuahsaushahsuah
<shallwe> é fogo, netbook tem aos montes, por isso que a qualidade baixa. To só esperando final do mes pra comprar meu macbook air :D
<shallwe> e tacale um ubuntu la
<Ernandes> puf
<brunoroeder> alguém ai sabe aonde eu consigo uns adesivos do ubuntu sem ter cartão internacional
<Maninho> brunoroeder lojasgeeks
<brunoroeder> hummm ate ja comprei umas da linuxmall
<brunoroeder> mais tudo muito caro ta loko paguei 15 reais num com o frete
<brunoroeder> mais a maioria é de adesivos de parede[
<brunoroeder> dificil adesivo pequenos
<Maninho> comprei varias coisas achei um lixo o tecido
<brunoroeder> vdd
<brunoroeder> as minhas logo esgaçaram em baixo
<brunoroeder> pakspakspka
<Maninho> bone camisa caneca, foda perdi a compra nunca vi material tao xulera
<Maninho> minha camisa encolheu depois de 3 lavada
<brunoroeder> mais o adesivo do designed by GNU/Linux deles comprei ja uns 3 muito bons
<Maninho> serve na minha namo ela tem 1, 68
<brunoroeder> só q sao caros por causa do frete
<Maninho> hahahaha
<brunoroeder> kkk
<Maninho> sanquei
<Maninho> saquei
<Maninho> na tua cidade ninguem meche com adesivos?
<Maninho> faz por ai mesmo
<brunoroeder> uma vez meus cds do ubuntu vinham com adesivos vinham sempre tres adesivos
<Maninho> ajeita uma logo bacana e pimba
<brunoroeder> mais agora nao vem mais nem cd nem mais adesivo
<Maninho> =P
<brunoroeder> ate fazem mais são muito chatos ta loko tudo tem tamanho minimo pq senao cobram a taxa de 20 reais ta loko
<Maninho> hehehehe cd é caro ^^
<brunoroeder> dai comporo na net ja pronto tmbm
<brunoroeder> pakspakps
<brunoroeder> mais uma época vinham juntos os adesivos e ainda o cd
<brunoroeder> :(
<brunoroeder> q tmbm foi uma perda grande eeu axei
<Maninho> hahahah
<Maninho> é ja erra cd's, mesmo pagando uma barganha em cada cd se eles distribui free sai caro, mas vender por um otimo preço sai bom =D so assim canonical consegue pagar novos empregador que trabalhe com gosto
<Maninho> vou continuar traduzindo
<Maninho> flw
<L88os1> alguém sabe porque o ubuntu não monta o Hd quando inicia o sistema?
<shallwe> me ajudem a entender uma coisa o.O
<shallwe> eu tinha um dingoo , esse mini games, ele rodava linux a 400mhz e eu rodava emuladores
<shallwe> agora o mesmo emulador rodando em um netbook com 1.6gigas (4x mais potente que o dinggo) roda os jogos lentos
<shallwe> wtf is it????? o.O ubuntu é tão pesado assim pra jogos?
<Maninho> L88os1, por causa do fstab, é so passar a instrução dentro do arquivo
<Maninho> shallwe jura? ^^ hahaha ubuntina é pesado em vista de alguns hehehehe, mas saca so tem fatores, adaptador grafico hehehehe
<shallwe> pois é, mas na teoria deveria rodar normal isso o.O
<Maninho> hhehe
<shallwe> vou tentar rodar direto sem gui :D vamos ver oq da
<L88os1> Maninho: Valeu. mais tem algum efeito colateral se eu montar o hd sempre que inicia? tipo se tiver queda subta de energia?
<Maninho> vo ver uns funk no youtube ahahaha
<Maninho> L88os1, vai demorar um pouco para iniciar so isto
<L88os1> ahhh
<L88os1> blz valeu
<Maninho> porque ele vai ter q montar
<Maninho> 0-0
<L88os1> Maninho: estou recebendo um certificado do msn no pidgin. um certificado um pouco estranho
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, rsrsrrs http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=19968&tid=5649316728490582181
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, le isso! :D
<L88os1> ele pode ser falso?
<Maninho> L88os1, uso  chat on the go
<Maninho> vai saber nem posso dizer L88os1
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, vendo
<L88os1> blz
<Maninho> peregrinator_six, hahahaha
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, iAUHSUAHSHUAHSHUHASUHHAHU
<peregrinator_six> \o/
<Maninho> lol cara
 * peregrinator_six ti san, briga com o brasil pois ele tá dizendo que o pinguin é mais bonitinho que eu... :P
 * peregrinator_six XD
<Maninho> hahahahaha
<peregrinator_six> lixo mano essa tal esculhambadasoft
<Maninho> sim cara, foda que nao posso falar muito mal dela, porque ganho uma parte trabalhando com janelas
<peregrinator_six> Maninho, sem stress mano, sei que o mundo aonde vivo temos que fazer as vezes o que não preferimos pra podermos sobreviver..
<Maninho> tenso cara, mas verdade nao curto mexer com ambiente janelas
<Maninho> sempre existe aqueles velhinhos ('nao cara linux nao vai dar porque é um .exe, nao vai fungar vai windows mesmo bom seguro e rapido')
 * Maninho fica doido ~.~
<zanin> Pessoal, poderiam me ajudar a entender permissao em pastas? Ex: usei o comando adduser zanin www-data para eu fazer parte do grupo www-data... Mas se vou em /var/www/ não consigo criar ou alterar nada lá. Não deveria? Já que faço parte do www-data?
<MinoruKun> ls -l em /var/www
<MinoruKun> o que aparece como permissão? oops... /var
<MinoruKun> drwxr-xr-x 26 www-data www-data 4096 2011-09-07 18:19 www | d = diretório... rwx (dono pode ler, escrever e executar), r-x (GRUPO pode somente ler e executar)
<zanin> drwxr-xr-x 18 www-data www-data 4096 2011-09-07 18:30 www
<MinoruKun> no seu caso, poderia fazer um chmod 775 /var/www
<MinoruKun> então ele irá mudar para drwxrwxr-x
<zanin> MinoruKun, drwxr-xr-x não deveria incluir os participantes do grupo? (que é a permissao atual)
<zanin> esquece.. entendi o que vc escreveu..
<MinoruKun> sim, mas isso informa a permissão de três casos, do dono (primeiras três letras), permissão a quem faz parte do grupo do dono (próximas três letras) e a qualquer outro usuário do sistema que não pertença ao grupo do dono ou seja o dono (as últimas três letras)
<zanin> vdd, entendi.. obrigado mesmo... so complementando, se eu der um chmod 777 em /var/www ele nao vai propagar paras as subpastas não né?
<MinoruKun> correto
<zanin> ops... 777 não né... 775
<MinoruKun> caso queira nas subpastas ... chmod -R /var/www
<MinoruKun> 777 dá permissão a tudo para todos
<MinoruKun> -R = recursivamente
<zanin> joia... obrigado mesmo cara.. tenho q estudar sobre isso.. abs
<MinoruKun> Até mais, qualquer coisa dá um toque aew
<zanin> MinoruKun, te amolar denovo... =/ como eu vejo se eu faço parte mesmo do www-data?? Pq eu dei permissao em uma pasta drwxrwxr-x  2 www-data www-data que não tenho permissao mas criar nenhum arquivo lá dentro
<FernandoBasso> 'groups' mostra se você faz parte do grupo que tem permissões.
<FernandoBasso> sudo usermod -aG www-data seu_user (caso não esteja)
<FernandoBasso> ou sudo gpasswd -a seu_user www-data
<zanin> estranho, eu tinha verificado isso.. eu faço parte do www-data, mas em uma pasta q tem permissao 775 eu nao consigo mudar lá lá dentro
<FernandoBasso> zanin: É pra desenvolvimento local?
<FernandoBasso> Ou um server mesmo?
<zanin> FernandoBasso, isso, mas quero entender o q estou fazendo pq depois pode ir para producao
<FernandoBasso> Pra dev local eu particularmente prefiro fazer o document_root ficar em $HOME/Websites (ou algo parecido)
<FernandoBasso> É mais fácil e prático de trabalhar.
<annakamilla> Maninho, porque fui expulsa do portal sempreupdate??
<FernandoBasso> Pra server não sei se precisa dar 777 (algo que não é aconselhável, a princípio)
<FernandoBasso> O 'others' não precisa de permisão de w (escrita), só de x (se for pra acessar diretórios)
<annakamilla> alguem sabe se há plugin para evince para grifar textos ??
<zanin> FernandoBasso, entendo.. é uma opção também mudar o document_root, mas tava querendo fazer no modo padrao /var/www .. 777 eu não queria usar =/
<FernandoBasso> zanin: Outra coisa, tenta reniciar o apache.
<zanin> FernandoBasso, vdd.. vou tentar
<FernandoBasso> Já me acontecu de eu mudar permissões, e o apache não ficar sabendo disso até eu reiniciar ele.
<FernandoBasso> annakamilla: O evince é bom, e eu uso ele direto, mas pra essas coisas como grifar textos e highlights o okular é bem mais preparado.
<zanin> FernandoBasso, tentei aqui, mas não foi o caso :(
<annakamilla> é que FernandoBasso não queria ter que instalar o okular
<FernandoBasso> annakamilla: Se descobrir algo, me avisa. Eu também queria isso.
<Maninho> annakamilla, opa vortei tava resolvendo uma coisas por aqui hehehe, erra o desejo do illuminarch, existe outro canal, mas nao sei
<FernandoBasso> zanin: tenta: find /var/www/ -type d -exec chmod 774 {} \;
<FernandoBasso> E depois: find /var/www/-type f -exec chmod 664 {} \;
<zanin> FernandoBasso, nenhum dos dois comando encontrou nada +/
<FernandoBasso> Eles não vão mostrar nada, a não ser que dê erro.
<FernandoBasso> É só pra dar as permissões 'adequadas'.
<zanin> aaa ta.. alterei as permissoes né?
<Andre_Gondim> annakamilla, pdfeditor
<FernandoBasso> O find com o chmod é (geralmente) mais eficaz do que chmod -R
<Andre_Gondim> annakamilla, pdfedit parece que faz o que procuras
<annakamilla> Andre_Gondim, acheo o xournal
<FernandoBasso> Tem muitos pdfs 'bloqueados'.
<Andre_Gondim> annakamilla, deixa eu testar esse que tu disse
<zanin> FernandoBasso, estranho.. mesmo assim não rolou nada :(
<FernandoBasso> :/
<FernandoBasso> Que estranho.
<andretyn> Olás
<FernandoBasso> Eu na verdade uso o arch no note, na maior parte do tempo. E é só pra dev local. Não sei mais o que te dizer.
<RmN> olás
<RmN> :D
<andretyn> RmN, 0/
<zanin> pois é.. teoricamente, se eu fizesse parte do grupo www-data com 775 era para eu poder editar né?
<FernandoBasso> sim.
<RmN> Andre_Gondim: qual programa usa? pra ler arquivo pdf
<FernandoBasso> O que mostra 'groups' como usuário normal?
<zanin> zanin : zanin adm dialout cdrom www-data plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<tux-ma> andretyn, i ai kra cmo anda o feriado...ivento o que tanto
<FernandoBasso> zanin: Em qual pasta está tentando escrever?
<FernandoBasso> Qual o erro? Com que editor?
<zanin> na pasta /var/www/webpanel
<andretyn> tux-ma, acordei, cafeh, almoço, dormir, cafe, net, net, net, net... XD
<zanin> ela esta com a permissao drwxrwxr-x  2 www-data www-data  4096 2011-09-07 18:30 webpanel
<tux-ma> andretyn, kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<FernandoBasso> webpanel é uma pasta?
<FernandoBasso> Ah, sim 'd'.
<zanin> estou tentando com o gedit ele diz q nao tenho permissao.... (isso, webpanel é uma pasta
<tux-ma> andretyn, a vida dificel em huahua
<FernandoBasso> O other tá sem permissão the w.
<andretyn> tux-ma, XD
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra onde você mora não tem nada pra se fazer...
<zanin> mas eu nao deveria ser 'other' né?
<FernandoBasso> Não.
<andretyn> tux-ma, soh tomar tereré... calor de 36 e seco...
<FernandoBasso> E além do mais, você já fez 777.
<FernandoBasso> Tenta ver o .htacess
<zanin> xo ver
<FernandoBasso>  .htaccess
<tux-ma> andretyn, kra esse calor ta d matar mesmo...meu nariz sangra todo dia por causa do clima...
<tux-ma> andretyn, a central d ar não estar dando conta não...outro dia dormi sem coberto e não percebi
<andretyn> lol
 * andretyn cutucando AlessonZaire, "ACORDA!"
<zanin> FernandoBasso, o htacess é criado pelo joomla... (o joomla ta da pasta /var/www/)  "aparentemente" está ok..
<AlessonZaire> andretyn XD!
<zanin> FernandoBasso, trocando o dono da pasta webpanel para zanin, mas deixando ela no grupo www-data funciona... mas ..... rss
<FernandoBasso> zanin: uhauhauha
<FernandoBasso> Que coisa não!
<FernandoBasso> É estranho isso. Mudar o dono da pasta que pertence ao www-data...
<zanin> depois vou tentar em outra distro para ver se não é alguma coisa especifica do ubuntu
<FernandoBasso> Vai saber...
<FernandoBasso> Difícil. Deve ser algo básico que nós não nos demos por conta.
<zanin> vdd... cruel... mas mesmo assim obrigado pela disponibilidade no auxilio
<FernandoBasso> Espero que descubra o problema. Se descobrir me conta uma hora que me ver aqui no canal.
<FernandoBasso> Eu gosto desse lance de sysadmin.
<zanin> pode deixar... vou tentar em outra distro.. qndo resolver te falo sim
<FernandoBasso> Beleza!
<al4nc4ds> Fatal server error:
<al4nc4ds> xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open virtual console 9 (No such file or directory)
<al4nc4ds> Fatal server error:
<al4nc4ds> xf86OpenConsole: Cannot open /dev/tty0 (No such file or directory)
<marvel> boa noite
<marvel> a todos
<AlessonZaire> Boa noite
<andretyn> boa
<marvel> meu ubuntu microfone no skype nao funciona  ja tentei varios tutorial na internet  e nao conseguei mas elle nao funciona so no skype msm em outros aplicativo ele funciona alguem ja passou por isso
<FernandoBasso> A M$ comprou o skype, se não me engano.
<marvel> meu skype eu nao comprei nao
<Maninho> veja nas preferencia de som do skype
<marvel> foi download livre
<marvel> ja vi eu fucei tudo ja
<marvel> eu ja tentei ate pelo alsamixer pelo terminal
<Maninho> seu sistema esta gravando som?
<marvel> ai vi que nao consegui comecei a ver no google se alguem teve o msm problema
<marvel> ta sim
<marvel> ele grava som normal
<Maninho> em microfone esta oque?
<marvel> ?
<Maninho> skype > opções > Audio
<marvel> ja fui Maninho
<marvel> nao deu jeito
<Maninho> e esta o que la?
<marvel> marcado pra skype configura automaticamente
<marvel> as preferencia de som
<hapy> pra min o skype tm nao funfava, ai so fui nas preferencias dele e so alterei o canal. Agora o meu skype toda vez q quero iniciar ele eu tenho q reinstalar
<Maninho> se eu acabar de instalar o skype entrar na conta fazer um teste nao existe mic mesmo, eu preciso ir no kmix e ajustar, no gnome tem o gestor de som, verifica porque se em um local grava noutro nao parece ser problema no app
<marvel> nas configuraçao de audio  microfone ta como pulseaudio serve (local)
<Maninho> ja tentou deixar em Default device?
<marvel> nao tem essa opçao
<Maninho> marvel, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/imagem2nn.png/
<Maninho> o meu fica assim funciona beleza
<marvel> meu nao tem essa opçao de defalt nao
<Maninho> tente reinstalar ele
<marvel> vou fazer isso agora
<marvel> pego ele via download ou pego ele do repositorio ?
<Maninho> remove tudo do skype
<Maninho> sudo find / -name skype -d
<Maninho> marvel, o ubuntu ja nao tem no repo?
 * Maninho ja usou varios SO e sempre tem
<RmN> alguém pode me dar um help pf?
<RmN> eu adiconei um repositorio
<RmN> q nao tem pro natty
<RmN> abrir a source.list
<RmN> e nao achei a linha
<RmN> quando dou update da error do repor q adiconei
<RmN> como tiro?
<andretyn> RmN, vah para o synaptic e retire a linha...
<RmN> é
<RmN> to vendo aqui
<RmN> valeu po ter respondido
<marvel> to fazendo download do skype direto do site do skype  Maninho
<RmN> andretyn:  vo baixar o elementary aqui
<marvel> ou do repo e melhor ?
<RmN> vou instalar um tema
<RmN> foderrimo
<RmN> =x
<andretyn> RmN, blz... beleza eh fundamental.... XD
<RmN> :D
<Maninho> marvel, bl boa sorte vou visitar minha sogra flw
<marvel> vlw manninho
<marvel> obrigado
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-08
<Picolo> Boa noite
<RmN> cruzeirinho vai jogar agora
<RmN> contra o fluzinho
<RmN> alguem sabe usar o emerald ae ?
<Stockholder> boa noite
<program3r> boa noite
<RmN> ae gente
<RmN> ativei um tema no emerald
<RmN> emerald --replace
<RmN> agora os icones
<RmN> de fechar minimzar etc...
<RmN> nao parecem
<RmN> nao aparecem maios
<RmN> ??????
<RmN> ajuda ai gente
<RmN> q m*
<RmN> :\
<RmN> aushashuash
<AlessonZaire> Que tenso XD
<AlessonZaire> Muda pra um tema de homem que normaliza
<Ricardo__> AlessonZaire, galo veio nao usa tema de emerald... é q nem tema de mouse isso inexiste eaheahaehae
<xGrind> Ricardo__; galo véio kk
 * andretyn cutucando AlessonZaire, "ACORDA!"
<H3ruS> ZNC:
<H3ruS> ta ae gata
 * peregrinator_six O.o
<annakamilla> olá peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, boa noite,
<peregrinator_six> .
<hapy> boa noite,  alguem conhece um aplicativo com interface gráfica (GUI) para o mencoder? desde já sou mto grato = )
<annakamilla> humm]
<hapy> algo bem simples...
<annakamilla> tinha um programa que eu usava no slack e no debian
<hapy> podeser, estou com ubuntu, testarei com maior prazer :D
<annakamilla> hapy, oundconverter
<sistematico> hapy: gMencoder, Avidemux...
<annakamilla>  hapy *soundconverter
<sistematico> annakamilla: Esse é pra som, mencoder geralmente é pra vídeos.
<hapy> annakamilla: hmmm
<hapy> preciso algo pra video, ainda nao conhecia o gmencoder, vo instalar aki....
<sistematico> hapy: OGGConverte pode te servir tambem.
<sistematico> *OggConvert
<hapy> sistematico: nao encontrei o gmencoder nos repositórios... :(
<sistematico> hapy: Procura nos PPAs, o site oficial é esse: http://gmencoder.sourceforge.net
<hapy> sistematico: ok, brigadao amigo, ja estou instalando o oggconvert pra ver cmo é e depois partirei para o gmencoder. Brigado tbm a vc annakamilla  =-]
<sistematico> De nada.
<annakamilla> hapy, de nada
<crypto_> exit
<mencoli> como faço para instalar o truecrypt?
<adorilson> mencoli: já tentou
<adorilson> aptitude install truecrypt
<adorilson> ?
<sistematico> mencoli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TruecryptHomeEncryption
<mencoli> adorilson - nao funcionou...
<mencoli> sistematico, vou dar uma lida]
<sistematico> mencoli: Ok.
<mencoli> como  sei qual é o meu sistema instalado? 32,64 bits? standard, console only?
<sistematico> mencoli: lsb_release -a
<sistematico> mencoli: uname -a
<mencoli> sistematico : a saida eh a seguinte, 2.6.38-11-generic-pae #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 20:51:21 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mencoli> como sei se é 64 ou 32 bits?
<sistematico> mencoli: 32 Bits
<mencoli> sistematico: ok, mas onde estah esta informação?
<mencoli> sistematico: o que significa o Codename: natty?
<hapy> aiaiai uiuiui
<sistematico> mencoli: i686 = 32 bits
<sistematico> mencoli: amd64 = 64 bits
<mencoli> sistematico: para saber se meu micro roda o amd64, é só instalando?
<sistematico> mencoli: Essa informação está no uname e lsb_release, digitando man uname e man lsb_release você aprende como eu aprendi tudo isso, e Codename é codinome ué..
<sistematico> mencoli: Natty Narwhal :P
<sistematico> mencoli: No manual ou caixa diz.
<mencoli> eu fiz o download do site, nao tenho caixa
<sistematico> mencoli: Procure no site do fabricante ou no Google o modelo do seu processador.
<sistematico> mencoli: Sabe o modelo?
<sistematico> mencoli: Do seu processador.
<mencoli> soh um minuto
<mencoli> sistematico:     Intel Core 2 Duo SU7300 Culv 1.30 GHZ
<sistematico> mencoli: Olha isso: http://www.google.com.br/search?q=Intel+Core+2+Duo+SU7300
<sistematico> mencoli: O primeiro resultado te leva a pagina do fabricante do processador.
<sistematico> mencoli: Intel® 64	Yes
<sistematico> Tá vendo?
<mencoli> sistematico: eu já rodei o windows 7 64, soh que quando fiz o primeiro download do ubuntu 64, quando queimei o cd nao funcionou
<mencoli> aih instalei o 32 e rodou
<sistematico> Pra chips intel(domésticos) não é o Intel64 e sim o amd64, por mais estranho que pareça.
<mencoli> nao fiz o checksum
<mencoli> deve ter sido isso
<sistematico> Intel64 é arquitetura diferente de chips domésticos.
<mencoli> vale a pena modificar?
<sistematico> Processadores 64 bits tando amd como intel usam a imagem ubuntu-*-amd64.iso
<sistematico> mencoli: Depende de você :)
<sistematico> mencoli: Tem quanto de memória RAM?
<mencoli> sim, mas eu digo, o ganho eh com velocidade?
<mencoli> 4Gb
<mencoli> e esta velocidade, eh visivel?
<mencoli> digo, a diferenca
<mencoli> porque no windows, nem notei
<sistematico> Talvez sim, talvez nem note a diferença.
<sistematico> :D
<mencoli> sei, acho que enquanto estou me adaptando ao sistema, vou manter assim
<mencoli> sistematico: obrigado pela informação, boa noite
<sistematico> Boa noite.
<Drak> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Drak> !pastebinit
<ubottu-br> pastebinit é o equivalente ao !pastebin em linha de comando. Saídas de comandos ou qualquer outro texto podem ser redirecionados para o comando pastebinit, que então retornará a URL do paste onde o texto está. Para instalá-lo: sudo aptitude install pastebinit. Uso: comando | pastebinit
<H3ruS> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<H3ruS> inveja
<hapy> o link do plugin para o xchat2 ta quebrado! Alguem tem algo similar ai q possa substituir?
<AlessonZaire> <- Usa o mirc no ubuntu
<AlessonZaire> Wine ftw
<hapy> flw
<Guest70452> Toda vez que entro aqui meu nick muda pra GuestX ¬.¬
<Guest70452> Tem como Instalar o VMware(atualizado) no Ubuntu 11.04?
<Guest70452> Alguém?
<MinoruKun> yeap
<MinoruKun> atualizado não instalei aqui ainda
<Spiga> sempre que vc entra seu nome ta Guest porque o nick que vc escolheu...
<Spiga> ja ? registrado por outra pessoa
<Spiga> ou vc nao identificou,
<Spiga> seu nick
<semeion> Spiga: digita algo acentuado ai pra eu ver please
<semeion> maçã é uma fruta
<shallwe> xiii
<shallwe> galera, alguém usa ipod no ubuntu?
<shallwe> o meu reconhece no ubuntu e tudo, e quando abro o banshee também, mas quando arrasto a musica para ele, até diz que foi, mas quando vou ver no ipod nada, a musica não está la
<cardimajs> oi gente, uso o buntu 11.04 instale o jack com o pulseaudio e configurei mas quanso falo no skype por exemplo a outra pessoa escuta um retorno da propria voz, alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Pskol> cardimajs, entao o problema eh da outra pessoa
<cardimajs> nao, o problema esta no meu computador
<cardimajs> tipo se eu colocar uma musica a outra pessoa ira escutar
<cardimajs> mesmo sem estar abilitado para fazer isso
<franskiko> bl\zx
<MoonDark> Olá?
<shallwe> olá boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, boa.
<shallwe> nada como começar um semana na quinta :D
<arcaico> boa tarde, eu preciso saber qual arquivo eu preciso usar para instalar os modulos do kernel no /lib/modules
<arcaico> alguem sabe me dizer?
<shallwe> pessoal só pergunta coisa difícil :O eu passo
<arcaico> nao tenho nem o depmod la
<shallwe> mas eu tenho uma dúvida, alguém com ipode 4g e ubuntu?
<shallwe> ipod
<shallwe> ai meu deus, como é que o ubuntu roda mais lento o mame "emulador" no meu net de 1.8giga do que em um dingoo portatel de 400mhz com 32mb de ram? o.O
<barna> boa tarde galera!
<barna> pergunta: qual o melhor plug in flash???
<barna> to usando o netty 32bits!
<barna> FF + chrome
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Spiga> eh...
<Spiga> www.getflash.com
<Spiga> ou ... sudo apt-get install flash-player
<Spiga> creio que que seja isso o segundo.
<barna> ta instalado o adobe-flashplugin (Adobe Flash Player plugin version 10)
<barna> mas to tendo problemas com video em fullHD!
<barna> no verdade o totem tb num ache fullHD só o mplayer!
<Spiga> eu tb to uso o mplayer
<Spiga> vc instalou o codec32w.deb?
<barna_> o mplayer abre, mas ainda num ta 100%! mas no totem, ff e chrome num roda por nada!
<Spiga> rapaz.
<Mendigo> Alguem ai da uma opniao.... Qual melhor pra usar OpenSuse ou Ubuntu?
<Doomtron_> !banlist
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'banlist' not found
<Doomtron_> !bans
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'bans' not found
<Doomtron_> !ban
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ban' not found
<Doomtron_> !help
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'help' not found
<Doomtron_> !btinfo Doomtron
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'btinfo Doomtron' not found
<Doomtron_> !btinfo
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'btinfo' not found
<H3ruS> eu queria sber qual o app
<H3ruS> q usa para mudar o idioma
<H3ruS> do teclado no ubuntu
<barna_> H3ruS, como assim?
<H3ruS> barna_: eu quero saber o pacote
<H3ruS> para mudar o layout do teclado
<H3ruS> eu uso varios tipos
<H3ruS> eu posso usar o sexkbmap
<H3ruS> mas é complicado
<barna_> nossa, nem ideia! eu sei mudar o layout!
<H3ruS> se for para mandarim fica osso
<H3ruS> aeuahuehuaheuhaa
<H3ruS> ok
<H3ruS> eu descubro
<barna_> dai fica na barra te tarefas os layouts! é só clicar e mudar!
<H3ruS> barna_: eu nao uso gnome
<H3ruS> intalei com netinstall
<H3ruS> tudo na mao
<barna_> ai lascou tudo!
<barna_> hehehehehehehehehehe
<H3ruS> barna_: voce usa ubuntu neh
<H3ruS> abre ele
<H3ruS> e olha no gerenciador de sistema
<barna_> eu fiz um ubuntu na mão! usadno como base o ubuntustudio!
<H3ruS> o nome
<H3ruS> ou vai em help
<H3ruS> ops
<H3ruS> about
<H3ruS> barna_: abre o gerenciador ae
<barna_> o que eu procuro p/ vc?
<H3ruS> e vai em about
<H3ruS> barna_: abre ae .. para mudar o layout do teclado
<H3ruS> e vai em about
<H3ruS> ele aparece o nome do app
<barna_> num to entendendo! vc quer q eu abre o ubuntu soft center?
<H3ruS> esquece
<Doomtron_> H3ruS: setxkbmap
<Doomtron_> Andre_Gondim: sabe me dizer pq eu fui banido ?
<barna_> H3ruS, ok! tentei ajudar! eu to perdidasso nesse unity!
<H3ruS> Doomtron_: eu ja sei esse
<H3ruS> kkkkkk
<H3ruS> barna_: nao esquenta
<Doomtron_> H3ruS: e qual o problema com ele ?
<H3ruS> Doomtron_: nenhum
<H3ruS> Doomtron_: o problema se voce usar
<H3ruS> com outro tipo de idioma
<H3ruS> fica foda voce fazer
<H3ruS> o comando para voltar para o br
<H3ruS> saca
<Doomtron_> hsakuhsuka
<H3ruS> 0.0
<Doomtron_> H3ruS: cria um script e deixa na area de trabalha :
<H3ruS> como eu vou executar ele
<H3ruS> aeuaheuaheuhaeuaheaa
<H3ruS> com teclado em russo
<H3ruS> lol
<H3ruS> ei
<H3ruS> posso fazer um atalho
<H3ruS> =]
<Doomtron_> H3ruS: Só colocar ele na area de trabalho e dar dois cliques
<Doomtron_> H3ruS: da pra colocar numa tecla de atalho tamebm
<Doomtron_> tambem*
<H3ruS> Doomtron_: area de tabalho complica
<H3ruS> mas atalho é sussa
<Doomtron_> H3ruS: pq complica ?
<H3ruS> Doomtron_: ja descobri
<Doomtron_> H3ruS: [sandro@Darkness ~]$ echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexec setxkbmap br &' | sed 's/\\n/\n/' > ~/Desktop/Troca && chmod +x ~/Desktop/Troca
<Doomtron_>  Nem recisa do sed
<Doomtron_> precisa*
<H3ruS> Doomtron_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<H3ruS> =D
<Doomtron_> :)
<Stockholder> boa tarde
<sraguiar_> Ae boa tarde pessoal!
<Perdidonline> E ai pessoal, alguem conhece um bom programa para baixar videos do youtube no ubuntu
<Perdidonline> ?
<xispirito> alguém sabe se tem como bloquear javascript no html?
<paladinn> vc desabilita o js no navegador
<xispirito> paladinn, se fosse uma coisa corriqueira eu não perguntava
<xispirito> to usando um hosting que exibe uma barra em cima das páginas, que é js, quero evitar a exibição desta barra
<paladinn> entao faz o seguinte filhote, joga essa pagina num iframe, e coloca um js q desabilite os js desse iframe
<paladinn> grosso
<xispirito> grosso?
<xispirito> o que eu fiz?
<xispirito> ah, e para deixar o desafio mais legal, não posso executar js =)
<jaypur> xispirito, kd  apagina
<xispirito> não tem ainda
<jaypur> acho dificil
<jaypur> vc bloquear essa barra
<jaypur> a menos que
<jaypur> vc crie um arquiv
<jaypur> que identifique essa barra e jogue ela para outro lugar
<xispirito> o problema é que eu não tenho acesso a nenhuma linguagem script, só html e css
<jaypur> nada? firebug nada pegou???
<xispirito> é que...eu posso ver a barra, quem não pode ver são os visitantes da página, e quem põe esta barra é o web hoster
<jaypur> ta
<jaypur> mas
<jaypur> o firebug
<jaypur> nao identifica///??::
<paladinn> isso é simples, tem q colocar a pagina dentro de um iframe
<xispirito> ele identifica um js
<jaypur> entao
<Maninho> cada pagina é incluido no cabeçalho, xispirito usando xpg?
<xispirito> Maninho, isso
<Maninho> todas as paginas buscao o cabeção
<Maninho> nao adianta tentar nada
<Maninho> xispirito, nao ah como desativar, so na pro
<xispirito> não tem nada melhor que este xfg?
<xispirito> #xdg
<Maninho> xispirito, t35
<Maninho> mas parava muito na epoca
<xispirito> mas não é para mim, tem que ser free
<Maninho> xispirito, compra uma hospedagem hehehe
<xispirito> Maninho, se fosse para mim já tinha pagado
<Maninho> hehehe xispirito ai danou-se
<jaypur> xispirito
<jaypur> de host gratuito eu usava o zymichost
<xispirito> ok, vou dar uma olhada nestes dois, valeu =)
<jaypur> soh n sei se ta liberado
<jaypur> pra brasil
<xispirito> por que eles bloqueiam Brasil?
<xispirito> ahuhueahuaeh
<xispirito> não entendo
<jaypur> nao sei
<jaypur> ahahahha
<xispirito> somos todos crackers do mau?
<xispirito> acho que eles pensam isso
<jaypur> de nascença
<jaypur> jungle crackers
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> lol
<Stockholder> boa noite
<Stockholder> :D
<xispirito> ratamahattararataratamahatararataratamahatararataratátátátátá
<xispirito> apaga ^
<xispirito> errei de janela
<logos> Olá boa noite!
<logos> Alguém aqui mexe com programaćão?
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-09
<hapy> boa noite, alguem tem o plugin para o xchat2?
<fslima0> alguem sabe pq na hora de dar login no ubuntu eu tenho que apertar a tecla por mais tempo pra poder registrar?
<fslima0> o.O
<jaypur> fslima0, descreva seu problema por favor
<fslima0> nao eh bem um problema
<fslima0> pra registrar uma tecla na hora do password
<fslima0> eu tenho que apertar por um tempo pra registrar soh um digito
<fslima0> 11111111
<fslima0> registra soh 1
<fslima0> se eu faco rapido nao aparece nenhuma tecla
<fslima0> nao sei se eh mais um funcionalidade do ubuntu :)
<Mendigo> Alguem ai usa ou conhece opensuse?
<licensed> fslima0, nunca vi isso nao, nhub
<licensed> deve ter algo errado ai
<jaypur> fslima0, nunca ouvi falar nisso
<jaypur> ahahah
<Mendigo> quis dizer se ja usou =x
<Mendigo> pro conhecer =x q eu instalei aki agora so q nao monto as particoes
<Mendigo> ai queria ajuda se alguem souber nfts-3g algo assim
<jaypur> inclusao digital ta brava
<jaypur> até Mendigo tem computador
<jaypur> ahahahah
<tacsio> kkkkkkkkk
<jaypur> linuxjay.blogspot.com
<jaypur> meu blog galera
<jaypur> :D
<Mendigo> consegui ja vlw
<Stockholder> Mendigo: ta ae?
<Stockholder> :D
<naty> Olá, boa noite!
<MinoruKun> Boa noite
<naty> Preciso de ajuda. Tenho um aplicativo com extensão ISO e não consigo instala-lo via terminal.Alguém pode me ajudar?
<MinoruKun> descompactar ele não resolve?
<naty> ñao sei. Precisa? não sei descompacta-lo.
<MinoruKun> botão direito e "Extrair aqui"
<MinoruKun> ele irá criar um diretório com o conteudo dentro
<MinoruKun> porém... que aplicativo está a tentar instalar?
<naty> não tem "extrair" só "desmontar".
<Stockholder> naty:
<Stockholder> nao precisa descompactar
<Stockholder> é só montar ele como se fosse uma imagem de CD/DVD/Blu-Ray
<MinoruKun> pois eh, ela montou
<Stockholder> e oq rolou?
<naty> eu já baixei o aplicativo da internet com extensão ISO
<Stockholder> certo
<naty> tentei gravar em CD/DVD mas deu errado
<Stockholder> ta vamos lá
<Stockholder> deixa eu entender
<naty> ai acho que fica mais fácil instalar via terminal
<Stockholder> vc qr gravar a iso ou só instalar?
<Stockholder> ok
<Stockholder> usa esse comando aki então
<naty> instalar
<Stockholder> sudo mount -o loop "Aqui você coloca o caminho da sua iso sem as aspas" /mnt/
<Stockholder> e pronto
<Stockholder> só executar como se fosse um cd
<Stockholder> :D
<MinoruKun> To curioso pra saber que programa é, pois estranho vir em um iso, geralmente é tar.gz, deb. rpm, bin, run... O.o
<naty> esse comando é no TERMINAL COMO ROOT ou só TERMINAL?
<Stockholder> se for como root soh tira o sudo
<Stockholder> da frente
<naty> ok
<naty> vou tentar
<Stockholder> ^^
<peregrinator_six> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<naty> o programa é fyrewall, pois tenho o windows em dual boot. sei que linux não pega virus. mas dizem que é bom ter o fyrewall.
<gabezao> 0_o
<gabezao> acho que você baixou um SO q server como firewall
<gabezao> e nao um programa naty ..
<Stockholder> conseguiu naty ?
<Stockholder> pode ser msmo gabezao
<AlessonZaire> Interessante, tenho varios isos mas ainda nao tentei montar nenhuma, geralmente so faço extrair, talvez eu tenha instalado alguma coisa que tenha me permitido extrair no linux sem perceber
<naty> é isso ai ^
 * AlessonZaire eh instalador compulsivo XD
<naty> só um momento
<MinoruKun> Era isso exatamente que estava pensando... pq se for o caso pode até usar um progrmaa do repositório do próprio ubuntu...
<Guest95788> boa noite
<jesuslinux> hello
<AlessonZaire> jesuslinux aqui eh portugues mesmo, pra suporte internacional #ubuntu
<naty> deu errado
<gabezao> o cara não pode nem dar oi, OHEAHOEHOEAHO
<Maninho|CORRE> e deveria responder em ingles ^^ 'please channel in your language'
<gabezao> kkkk
<gabezao> verdade.
<Maninho|CORRE> =*
<gabezao> para firewall em linux, estude iptables naty
<gabezao> nao precisa instalar outro programa.
<Stockholder> oq apareceu ai naty ?
<Stockholder> deu errado a mmontagem ou a instalação?
<Stockholder> gabezao: é verdade
<naty> que não encontrou os arquivos
<Stockholder> geralmente a galera faz scripts de firewall
<naty> tudo deu errado
<Stockholder> oO
<Stockholder> ta faz asssim
<Stockholder> posta o erro ae
<Stockholder> :p
<Stockholder> como escreveu o comando?
<naty> mount -o loop fyrewall1.2.2a.iso/mnt mount: não foi possível localizar fyrewall1.2.2a.iso/mnt em /etc/fstab ou /etc/mtab
<Stockholder> ta faz assim
<Stockholder> mount -o loop fyrewall1.2.2a.iso /mnt
<Stockholder> cola isso la
<Maninho|CORRE> nao teria q ter outra pasta dentro do mnt?
<Stockholder> no terminal vc está no diretório da imagem né
<Maninho|CORRE> fyrewall1.2.2a.iso/mnt
<Stockholder> pq esse caminho só funciona se vc estiver no diretório em que está a imagem no terminal
<Maninho|CORRE> esta junto lol tem espaço
<Stockholder> por exemplo
<naty> como assim diretorio da imagem?
<Stockholder> eu tenho uma imagem.iso no Downloads
<Stockholder> o meu comando tem q ser assim
<naty> o meu tbm esta no downloads
<Stockholder> mount -o loop /home/stockholder/Downloads/imagem.iso /mnt
<Stockholder> entendeu?
<Stockholder> ou
<Stockholder> cd /home/stockholder/Downloads
<Stockholder> ai sim eu posso escrever o comando mount -o loop imagem.iso /mnt
<Stockholder> se nao nao funciona
<Stockholder> Maninho|CORRE: dentro da /mnt eh vazio :D
<Stockholder> tipo ele soh cria uma pasta se vc definir no ponto de montagem
<Stockholder> tipo
<Stockholder> /mnt/minhapasta
<Stockholder> ops
<Stockholder> pasta nao
<Stockholder> eauhaeuheahuea
<Stockholder> /mnt/meudiretorio
<Stockholder> :D
<Stockholder> tenho q perder essa mania de chamar diretorio de pasta
<Stockholder> XD
<Stockholder> tanto faz
<Stockholder> aeuhaeuhae
<Maninho|CORRE> diretorio é uma pasta uma pasta é um diretorio
<Maninho|CORRE> pois confundi com a media
<Stockholder> :D
<Stockholder> numa interface diretórios são pastas
<Stockholder> em um terminal se chamam diretórios
<Stockholder> lógico esse negocio de pastas veio junto com as interfaces
<Stockholder> hehehe
<Stockholder> mas tanto faz soh por conveniencia msmo
<Stockholder> mas eh tudo a msma coisa ^^
<MinoruKun> pelo o que eu vi, esta é uma distribuição para ser usada em um computador específico da rede somente para servir de firewall, ou seja, não se instala no ubuntu, mas em outra máquina
<Maninho|CORRE> eu sempre uso diretorios poucas vez falo pasta
<Maninho|CORRE> é um so
<MinoruKun> pasta eh coisa pra n00b, ou... para explicar para a mãe quando pergunta o que tem que fazer no computador
<Maninho|CORRE> MinoruKun
<Stockholder> MinoruKun: deixa ela tentar eh assim q agente aprende
<Maninho|CORRE> ubuntu é destinado a todos
<Maninho|CORRE> o foco é iniciantes
<Stockholder> isso ae ;)
<Maninho|CORRE> como todo linux é pra todos
<Stockholder> todo mundo ja foi n00b um dia :D
<Stockholder> uhaehueauheauh
<Maninho|CORRE> sinceramente arch é pra iniciante
<Stockholder> nunca mexi com arch
<Stockholder> eh massa?
<MinoruKun> Na minha opnião, ubuntu é para quem gosta de ter tudo a mão e sair trabalhando, mesmo que conheça linux avançado, freeBSD ou Solaris hehe
<Maninho|CORRE> é simples
<naty> tentei todas as opçoes anteriores e deu errado :(
<Maninho|CORRE> MinoruKun o foco é iniciantes, entao é tudo ou quase tudo pronto
<Stockholder> MinoruKun: eu uso ubuntu pq programo em PHP, mas eh por falta de tempo msmo pq qria aprender mais de outras distros
<Stockholder> :D
<Stockholder> ta naty
<Stockholder> vamos do inicio
<Stockholder> abra seu terminal
<naty> ok. esta aberto
<Stockholder> digite aí
<Stockholder> su
<Stockholder> ops
<Stockholder> nao
<Maninho|CORRE> essas pessoas q tem problemas em instalar ubuntu, porque nao tentem pelo netinstall pelo menos nas boas distro sempre funga nunca falha
<Stockholder> nao digita isso nao
<Maninho|CORRE> ops isto erra pra outra sala
<Stockholder> digita isso aki
<Stockholder> cd ~
<Stockholder> naty: ?
<naty> aqui
<Stockholder> fecha o terminal e abre como usuario normal
<Stockholder> sem root
<naty> digitei cd ~ e apertei ENTER
<Stockholder> ta
<Stockholder> agora digita aí
<Stockholder> cd Downloads
<Stockholder> depois digite
<Stockholder> ls
<Stockholder> e veja se sua imagem está aí
<MinoruKun> ls -l
<Stockholder> uhaeuhaehuea
<MinoruKun> pode ser mais fácil :)
<Stockholder> isso
<gabezao> rm -rf *
<Stockholder> nao naty nao digita isso nao
<Stockholder> eaeauheauheauh
<Stockholder> gabezao: safado
<Stockholder> :p
<naty> ñ encontrou o diretorio
<Stockholder> digita pwd e passa oq ele retornou
<naty> que comando é aquele do gabezao?
<gabezao> pra deletar tudo naty
<Stockholder> naty: o comando q o gabezao passou eh pra apagar tudo
<gabezao> e voltar pro windows.
<naty> hum
<Stockholder> naty: digita pwd e passa oq retornou
<Maninho|CORRE> gabezao, hauhauahuahauhauha
<Stockholder> o gabezao deve agir assim pq foram xiitas quando ele era iniciante
<Stockholder> aueuhaeuhaeuhaeuh
<gabezao> nada...
<gabezao> nem sou xiita..
<Stockholder> uhaehueauhauea to brincando gabezao :p
<Stockholder> ^^
<gabezao> mas não ficava perdido q nem barata tonta, ia estudar e nao ficar perguntando.
<naty> não retornou nada
<gabezao> é, o comando pwd nao retorna nada.
<gabezao> ok.
<Stockholder> hueauhaeuheaea
<Stockholder> calma calma
 * Maninho|CORRE இ
<Stockholder> naty: ta ai?
<naty> aqui
<Stockholder> faz assim vc usa msn, gtalk alguma coisa ai?
<Stockholder> naty: ?
<naty> oi
<naty> msn
<Stockholder> vc usa gtalk msn ou algo assim?
<gabezao> o Stockholder ja tentando investir. ta certo.
<gabezao> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Stockholder> ta pode me passar ai?
<Stockholder> aeuheauheauheauhea gabezao eh pra ajudar cara :p
<Stockholder> real msmo
<naty> passa o teu
<MinoruKun> kkkkkk ... fui ligar o celular e tirei sem querer a tomada do modem errado ... pouuuttzzz
<Stockholder> stockholder911@hotmail.com
<Stockholder> add la
<Stockholder> foi naty ?
<gabezao> MinoruKun, eu li seu nick como "miro no ku"
<Stockholder> ow pior véio eh bem parecidop msmo gabezao
<Stockholder> aeuheauheuheuhea
<Stockholder> MinoruKun: de onde esse nick?
<naty> foi
<MinoruKun> #secret
<hapy> alguem conhece um programa que congela o sistema ?
<xispirito> {(|:|)}
<Stockholder> eu conheço pro w$ hapy
<Stockholder> pro linux nunca vi nao
<Stockholder> euhauhea
<hapy> passa o nome ai Stockholder, tbm *-*
<Stockholder> Deep Freeze
<Stockholder> tem o VacinePc tambem
<hapy> hmm, conheco o deep e o shadow, porem é pago, estava procurando algo free,
<hapy> Stockholder: o VacinePc é free?
<jesuslinux> synaptic
<jesuslinux> \quit
<jesuslinux> quit
<Stockholder> hapy:  axo q sim
<jesuslinux> exit
<jesuslinux> \exit
<jesuslinux> sei lá
<Stockholder> faz tempo q n uso ele
<gabezao> jesuslinux,
<Stockholder> jesuslinux: /quit
<gabezao> kkkkkkkkkkk
<jesuslinux> valew
<Stockholder> se for do irc
<jesuslinux> putz merda
<gabezao> nem jesus faz milagres
<jesuslinux> mas tow ruim
<gabezao> kkkkkkkkkk
<Stockholder> ops
<hapy> HEHEHE
<gabezao> mt vinho jeflui
<gabezao> ;///
<gabezao> aoehehoeahoea
<Stockholder> eueauheauheauheauhea
<gabezao> ios
<gabezao> eoahheoeaohhoee
<Stockholder> lol
<hapy> vlw Stockholder
<Stockholder> hapy: n sei se eh esse o nome
<Stockholder> mas axo q eh algo assim
<Stockholder> vai na feh q esse eh bom
<Stockholder> ^^
<hapy> Stockholder: poisé nao to achando pra download :S
<hapy> Stockholder: vc tem o software ai? Caso tenha me envia por email: jos.franciel@gmail.com
<Stockholder> http://www.drivevaccine.com/
<Stockholder> desculpe nao eh vacinepc
<Stockholder> eh drivevacine
<Stockholder> e eh pago =/
<Stockholder> mas eu sei q esse da pra crackear
<hapy> puts, nao sei, é para a empresa :S ai tem toda qstao de licenca e tals :p
<Stockholder> hapy: rapaz
<Stockholder> pior q nunca vi um free =/
<hapy> Stockholder: eu tbm nao, estava procurando um, mas nao estou achando. Acho q vou criar um ftp, criar uma imagem do pc e salvar la, depois instalo o g4l e volto a imagem pela rede. O f$%& q  nao é a melhor solucao, a melhor coisa é congela o sistema
<Stockholder> eh pra uma maquina soh hapy ?
<Stockholder> e eh w$ ou linux?
<hapy> Stockholder: nao, é pra umas 100 maquinas com W$
<peregrinator_six> Ricardo__, ?
<xispirito> congelar o sistema == fazer uma imagem do disco?!?
 * xispirito confuso
<hapy> xispirito: quse isso, vc instala td o q vc quer dai instar o programa de congelamento, ai os usuarios mechem instalam 1000 e uma coisa, qnd eles reiniciam o pc o mesmo fica novo em folha do geito q vc deixou =]
<xispirito> ah sim
<Lupin> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<edbash> ola pessoal! estou com um pequeno problema. instalei um ubuntu 10.04 LTS server e precisei colocar o gdm e gnome. agora ele está meio em ingles e meio em pt-br. o que devo mexer para deixá-lo, completamente, em pt-br?
<Spiga> edbash, hum...
<edbash> Spiga, bom dia!
<Spiga> edbash, vc precisa traduzir o gdm e gnome ou vc precisa instalar e depois traduzir?
<edbash> Spiga, só preciso deixar a interface gráfica, totalmente, em pt-br
<edbash> neste momento ela está 1/2 em ingles e 1/2 em português
<edbash> o menu em ingles, alguns aplicativos tb e os demais estão em pt br
<edbash> acho que está faltando algum pacote ou alguma configuração
<edbash> na interface inicial esta configurado pt-br. mas não fica completamente em pt-br
<Spiga> hum..
<edbash> qdo digo aplicativos, não é o aplicativo em sí. é o ícone do aplicativo em sistemas, por exemplo
<Spiga> vc fez o update
<Spiga> ja
<edbash> Spiga, sim
<Spiga> edbash, faz o seguinte e que nao to achando o nome dos pacotes aki
<edbash> Spiga, diga lá
<Spiga> edbash, vai no synaptic e seleciona os pacotes com pt-br
<Spiga> referentes ao gnome
<edbash> i   language-pack-gnome-br          - GNOME translation updates for language Bre
<edbash> i A language-pack-gnome-br-base
<edbash> reinstala???
<Spiga> sim..
<edbash> ok
<Spiga> depois reinicia o pc
<edbash> Spiga, vou vou fazer.
<edbash> Spiga, obrigado
<edbash> t daqui a pouco :)
<nildo> Alguém?
<nildo> Alguém aqui usa Lazarus no Ubuntu?
<MatheusNg> Bom dia!
<MatheusNg> Estou com um desktop com windows 7 e um notebook com ubuntu 11.04. O ubuntu acessa os compartilhamentos do windows normalmente, tudo belezinha. Mas o windows nem sequer vê a máquina com Ubuntu. Ignora a existência. rs Já tentei de tudo que podia achar na net... alguém passou por algo parecido e tem alguma idéia do que pode ser?
<edbash> MatheusNg, O Windows 7 eh muito chato para compartilhamentos. Nem entre máquinas windows ele se mostra. Talvez, nunca tentei, tenha que se mexer na configuração de segurança
<MatheusNg> edbash: Então... chato mesmo viu... pqp. Já alterei umas diretivas de segurança tbm... mas não resolveu.
<edbash> MatheusNg, Ouvi, não tenho certeza mais uma vez, que o compartilhamento do 7 só é conseguido na versão enterprise. Na versão, que vem por default, não funfa não
<MatheusNg> edbash: Eu tenho a ultimate. Engraçado é que em outro windows (7 tbm) que tenho instalado em uma VirtualBox aqui na mesma máquina do Ubuntu, ele enxerga o linux...
<edbash> MatheusNg, e vê tudo mas não se deixa ver.
<MatheusNg> deixa eu testar, 1 min
<edbash> MatheusNg, ok
<MatheusNg> edbash: no win7 da virtualbox, ele enxerga e acessa normalmente
<MatheusNg> no win7 que está em outra máquina, ele nem enxerga
<edbash> MatheusNg, mistérios
<MatheusNg> não enxerga nem a máquina
<edbash> :-)
<MatheusNg> ou seja... meu samba tá configurado ok, né? senão pela VB tbm não enxergaria né?
<edbash> MatheusNg, exato
<MatheusNg> edbash: tem idéia do que pode estar barrando a outra máquina? firewall, roteador, etc... ?
<MatheusNg> to ficando doido com isso já. rsrsrs
<edbash> MatheusNg, Firewall é uma possibilidade
<MatheusNg> edbash: sem querer te alugar muito... mas... como verifico isso?
<edbash> MatheusNg, no windows???
<MatheusNg> não não
<MatheusNg> no ubuntu
<MatheusNg> é algo no ubunto que tá barrando... pq do ubuntu eu consigo acessar a máquina com win7 normalmente. O inverso é que não.
<edbash> MatheusNg, não acho que o compartilhamento não seja visto por algo do ubuntu. deve ser algo nativo do seu windows7 MESMO!
<edbash> se não vc tb não veria seu compartilhamento do ubuntu
<edbash> ok
<MatheusNg> edbash: entendi...
<MatheusNg> vou testar com o win xp que tenho numa máquina antiga aqui... assim já descarto essa idéia de algo no ubuntu barrando
<MatheusNg> brigadão pela ajuda, edbash
<edbash> MatheusNg, Pode testar no XP. E tenho certeza que vai dar certo
<MatheusNg> edbash: é... o xp não é tão mala pra isso... o 7 é um saco mesmo.
<edbash> MatheusNg, Compartilhamento não é coisa do 7
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> Estou com problemas de permiçoes em compartilhamento do samba ubuntu alguem pode me ajudar?
<edbash> ffr76, bom dia
<edbash> quem sabe eu possa ajudar
<edbash> qual é o problema
<ffr76> bom dia.edbash
<edbash> ffr76, bom dia!
<ffr76> edbash,tenho as pastas do home dos usuarios com suas devidas permiçoes,cada um na sua escrita,leitura e execução
<ffr76> edbash,mas algumas estam abertas para outros tb
<edbash> ffr76, deixa ver se entendi
<edbash> no smb vc está compartilhando a pasta /home
<edbash> é isto???
<ffr76> edbash,ja revisei as permiçoes tudo igual o grupo e usuario OK
<edbash> com está no smb.conf
<ffr76> edbash,sim em rede compartilhado com varios usuarios cada um com seu
<ffr76> edbash,sim tb ja revisei o smb.conf
<pereba> qual comando para ver as informações da rede? (quero saber o ip interno do modem)
<edbash> ffr76, humm
<edbash> ffr76, normalmente eu faço assim qdo levando um servidor de arquivos compartilhados. eu crio uma nova pasta. e depois vou criando pastas com os deptos e seus respectivos usuários.
<edbash> no smb.conf crio os compartilhamentos dando enable e disable para cada um
<ffr76> edbash,cada terminal tem mapeado o servidor de compartilhamento com permição de ler/escrever/exec somente o seu
<edbash> ffr76, e mesmo assim tem gente vendo o que não devia?
<edbash> ffr76, estranho
<ffr76> edbash,mas oq esta acontecendo e q alguns usuarios estam aberto para todos
<edbash> ffr76, vou dar uma pesquisada no assunto
<edbash> ffr76, interessante isto
<ffr76> edbash,um amigo disse que no /etc/paswd useradd tem que ser igual o numero de identificação da maquina e usuario sabe algo???
<edbash> pera
<edbash> ffr76, uma pergunta
<edbash> vc adiciona seu usuário como? via useradd ou adduser?
<ffr76> edbash,adduser
<ffr76> edbash,sei que como useradd não funciona !!!
<edbash> ffr76, veja. meus usuários em /etc/passwd estão compartilhados, com senha tb em smbpasswd e não tem os mesmos dados
<edbash> ffr76, controlo o acesso de todos via chmod
<edbash> to achando estranho
<ffr76> edbash,pois e ja revisei ls -l as permiçoes e todas = ???
<edbash> ffr76, vou dar uma pesquisada na documentação. se tiver alguma luz entro em contato
<ffr76> edbash,valeu :>)
<hapy> bom dia, alguem conhece um canal irc q possa falar sobre windows? Só nao me chinguem, eu sei q o windows é um  coco
<Maninho> hapy, #windows
<hapy> vlw Maninho
<Maninho> hapy, =]
<hapy> Maninho: vc nao conhece um canal br do windows?
<Maninho> hapy, não tem na freenode
<Maninho> hapy, abra um canal
<Maninho> hapy, ##windows-br
<Gladonias> Boa tarde!
<Mendigo> Alguem ai pode dar uma ajuda com openSuse pq la no canal nao ta rolando...
<Mendigo> error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Mendigo> e nao sei como acho e instalo a libssl.se ( ja dei find e nao achei ela ) alguem sabe como me ajudar?
<FernandoBasso> Bah, não sei nem qual é o gerenciador de pacotes usado pelo suse.
<FernandoBasso> Já tentou colar esse erro no google e pesquisar?
<Mendigo> FernandoBasso: ja achei como instalar
<Mendigo> agora to com ele baixei o rpm e isntalei
<Mendigo> mesmo assim deu erro
<Mendigo> criei um ln -sn do arquivo na bin msm assim deu erro
<Mendigo> error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gabezao> Mendigo,
<gabezao> colcoa no /lib
<gabezao> ldconfig
<gabezao> porem o nome tem q ser o mesmo q ele reclama.
<Mendigo> to vendo aki nome nao ta igual
<Mendigo> baixei o rpm to tentando instalar
<Mendigo> gabezao: FernandoBasso: olha que estranho: o pacote libopenssl0_9_8-0.9.8m-5.2.x86_64 já está instalado
<Mendigo> alguem tem ideia?
<gabezao> veja os arquivos q contem no RPM Mendigo
<Mendigo> gabezao: entao o arquivo ta no pacote instalei aki ate achei ele
<gabezao> Mendigo, =)
<Mendigo> gabezao: msm assim ta dando erro =x
<gabezao> e onde ta o arquivo?
<Mendigo> /usr/lib64/
<Mendigo> to instalando o 32 pra ver
<Mendigo> pq nao sei se o app eh 32 ou 64
<gabezao> coloca no /lib
<gabezao> e ou na pasta raiz do app
<gabezao> =)
<Mendigo> gabezao: era versao msm
<Mendigo> instalei os 32 e funcionou
<gabezao> só alegria
<gabezao> =)
<Mendigo> vlw ajjuda =} e descobri q o equivalente ao apt-get era o zypper =P
<Mendigo> kakakaka sou muito burro =x
<gabezao> tem o yast e o zypper Mendigo
<Mendigo> yest eu vi mais nao aprendi a procurar nd com tp em console
<Mendigo> nao minto ele eh console =x
<Mendigo> mais o zypper achei mais facil
<gabezao> o yast se não me engano chama o zypper
<vania> barna
<barna> boa tarde!
<Mendigo> tarde
<alanteixeira> tarde
<ffr76> tarde
<ffr76> Estou com problemas de permiçoes em compartilhamento do samba ubuntu alguem pode me ajudar?
<ffr76> alguns usuarios tem acesso a tudo outros somente o deles como padrão !!!
<FernandoBasso> ffr76: Teria que ver como está o teu smb.conf.
<GeekZen> o que aconteceu com o canal #php-br?
<FernandoBasso> É ##php-br
<FernandoBasso> GeekZen: Qual o teu cliente irc?
<GeekZen> FernandoBasso, xchat
<FernandoBasso> ffr76: Aqui por favor. Mais gente pode chegar a uma ideia que pode ajudar.
<ffr76> ok
<FernandoBasso> GeekZen: Irssi aqui. Tentou ##php-br?
<GeekZen> agora tentei
<ffr76> entam como estava dizendo ja revisei as permiçoes e o smb.conf
<FernandoBasso> Você não pode colocar no paste?
<GeekZen> Não pode entrar em  #php-br (Canal exclusivo para convidados).
<GeekZen> mas o ##php-br agora deu
<ffr76> FernandoBasso,OQ???
<FernandoBasso> ffr76: E outra, como cadastrou os usuários que terão acesso?
<ffr76> FernandoBasso,adduser e smbpasswd -a
<FernandoBasso> Não é problema de grupo?
<FernandoBasso> Uns usuários estão no grupo do usuário dono da pasta e outros não, talvez?
<FernandoBasso> (independente do samba)
<ffr76> pois e ja revisei cada usuario pertence apenas ao seu proprio grupo
<FernandoBasso> Adicionar o user A no grupo do user B, e então o user A poderia, em teoria acessar os arquivos do user B.
<FernandoBasso> E algo do tipo chmod g+r pasta_do_user_B
<FernandoBasso> O A quer acessar os arquivos do B: usermod -aG A B && chmod g+r /home/B
<Spiga> ffr76, eutava com problemas de permissao tb com samba
<Spiga> ai eu li em 1 forum ... para desabilitar o SELINUX
<Spiga> resolveu todos meu problemas.
<Spiga> SELINUX=DISABLE
<ffr76> Spiga,????
<Spiga> /etc/selinux/config
<Spiga> altera ai dentro desse arquivo e reinicia o SMB
<ffr76> Spiga,vo v !!!
<FernandoBasso> Selinux é um #$$%#!@#$%
<FernandoBasso> Eu já tive problema com web server por causa do selinux.
<FernandoBasso> Não tinha config nele que desse certo.
<Spiga> eu perdi 2horas de trampo por causa dele
<FernandoBasso> Pode ser esse o problema mesmo.
<ffr76> Spiga,não tem !!!:>(
<ffr76> Spiga,tem so sewin :>P
<Spiga> :/
<Spiga> cola la no http://paste.ubuntu.com o seu SMB.conf
<Spiga> e posta o link ai para ver as aconfig
<Maninho> ZNC: ola quando ler me chame em pvt
<ffr76> Spiga,ok
<ffr76> Spiga,veja http://paste.ubuntu.com/686097/
<Spiga> certo
<Spiga> certo
<Spiga> ffr76, essas pastas serao publicas?
<ffr76> Spiga,não
<Spiga> acesso WIn?
<ffr76> Spiga,sim
<ffr76> Spiga,os terminais windows são mapeados para o servidor de backup
<Spiga> certo.
<ffr76> Spiga,funcionava tudo normal ate ontem !!!
<Spiga> tipo ..
<Spiga> ser? que a senhas de acessos nao foram alteradas
<ffr76> Spiga,quando percebi que apenas alguns tipo 6 usuarios estam abertos para todos
<ffr76> Spiga,teoricamente não somente eu tenho acesso para auteração de senha do samba
<Spiga> e as permissoes de pasta?
<Spiga> aos user e grupo
<Spiga> ls -ld PASTA
<ffr76> Spiga,oks
<Spiga> estranho.
<Spiga> suas regras estao OK.
<Spiga> nao tem nenhum pasta SELINUX
<Spiga> no /etc/SELINUx
<ffr76> Spiga,achei uma no / mas esta vazia
<Spiga> qual erro retorna quando vc tenta ...
<Spiga> logar na pasta de uma esta?ao
<ffr76> Spiga,tenta ok
<ffr76> Spiga,como assim?
<Spiga> se nao ta acessando..
<Spiga> tem que retornar algum erro
<Spiga> no windows
<ffr76> Spiga,não para segurança parei o smbd
<ffr76> Spiga,normamente tentava entrar em uma pasta que não fosse a minha dava acesso negada
<Spiga> tipo vai la na maquina do windows e da ping no server de backup onde ta o SMB ai ..
<ffr76> Spiga,normal
<Spiga> fala acesso negado e que vc nao tem permissao de administrador ou so acesso negado?
<gabezao> die, by my hand
<Spiga> ^^
<ffr76> Spiga,não esta acessivel acesso negado !!!
<gabezao> isso é problema de permissao ffr76
<gabezao> veja se as permissoes estão ok
<ffr76> gabezão,ja verifiquei todas !!!tudo oK ????
<gabezao> não sei, tudo ok?
<gabezao> :P
<gabezao> me cole ffr76
<gabezao> deixa eu ver
<ffr76> gabezão,ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/686109/
<gabezao> ok, agora qual usuario vc acessa e qual pasta esta dando erro ffr76 ?
<geliane> opa boa tarde a todos.. alguem poderia me dizer quanto tempo meu 11.04 é "válido" já que tem nova versão por ai. É necessário realmente atualizar.
<ffr76> gabezão,rh esta dando acesso e não deveria/ja manutencao esta ok
<gabezao> suporte até outubro de 2010 geliane
<gabezao> ops
<gabezao> 2012
<gabezao> ffr76,
<gabezao> vc acessa com o user rh mesmo ffr76 ?
<geliane> valeu
<ffr76> gabezão,tipo assim da maquina da manutencao o rh ou contartio não
<gabezao> q ffr76 ?
<ffr76> gabezão,na maquina da manutencao acesso a pasta do rh q não deveria somente da manutencao
<ffr76> gabezão,e assim de outras tb
<gabezao> na verdade todas as pastas tem acesso a leitura ali ffr76
<gabezao> para todos os users.
<Spiga> geliane, ?, seja mais objetiva e calma na sua pergunta
<gabezao> Spiga, ?
<gabezao> ela foi toltamente objetiva
<gabezao> aeohohaeohaehoaehoaehae
<Spiga> vlido" j que tem nova verso por ai
<Spiga> vc conseguiu intender isso
<gabezao> e até ja saiu pq eu respondi, LALKSLAKSSA
<Spiga> ta bom em decifrar enigmas..
<gabezao> Spiga,
<gabezao> seu xchat deve estar com problema de acentuação
<Spiga> deve ser
<gabezao> pois apareceu normal o texto para mim
<Spiga> maldito MAC OSX
<Spiga> e que to no mac, to usando o xchat feito para mac ...
<Spiga> ele e muito cru ainda...
<ffr76> gabezão,qual seria a permição correta para somente o dono ler/escrever/exec ???
<moskvat> tarde pro ceis
<gabezao> so configurar o charset Spiga
<gabezao> ffr76, 700
<ffr76> gabezão,oq vou ver se rola !!!
<Spiga> gabezao, fala algo com acento ai mano
<gabezao> á
<Spiga> normal.
<ffr76> gabezão,cara rolou valeu mesmo TKS !!!!
<ffr76> gabezão,Obrigado a todos !!!:>)
<ffr76> ta na minha hora !!!Bom find !!!
<shallwe> boa noite galerinha
<shallwe> caramba estou triste hoje :P porque será que ao invés do sistema otimizar ele sempre fica mais lento? o.O
<_ivan_> Algm me ajuda a instalar um driver wifi no note?? nao to conseguindo nao
<_ivan_> algm...?
<victor> Oi
<picolo> Boa noite
<sistematico> Boa!
<picolo> cara, que merda, nao consigo instalar programas que vem compactado tar.gz ou tar.b2
<picolo> eu dou um./configure
<picolo> mas qando dou o comando make ele nao faz nada
<sistematico> picolo: Qual programa você está tentando instalar?
<ZNC> Maninho, estou apotando o portal para seu servidor ns1.deck.ma... usa o mesmo nome, e monta uma interface moderna, preciso atualizar aquele vermelhaoooo ^^, so vim pra te dizer ja estou saindo e vlw por aceitar sem ter opção (*.*)
<picolo> empaty 3.xx
<sistematico> ?
<Maninho> ZNC, 0.0
<picolo> empathy
 * Maninho guria danada
<picolo> qual portal vocês estão falando?
<sistematico> picolo: Porque não instala o padrão?
<sistematico> picolo: sudo apt-get install empathy
<sistematico> picolo: sudo apt-cache search empathy
<picolo> pq ele instala o 2.xx
<sistematico> hummm
<picolo> Eu queria o empathy 3 pq ele da opção de bloqueio que no 2 nao tem ainda
<sistematico> picolo: Me passa o link que você baixou o empathy.
<picolo> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/Install
<sistematico> picolo: Vou tentar te ajudar, mas já vou avisando que eu não uso Ubuntu, então me desculpa se eu errar alguma coisa.
<picolo> de boua
<picolo> Mas a instalacao de tar e igual eu acho rss
<picolo> sistematico: mas mesmo assim obrigado
<sistematico> picolo: Espera aí que minha né é de 10KBps.
<picolo> :P
<sistematico> *net
<sistematico> picolo: tar é.
<sistematico> Source.
<picolo> Yeah
<sistematico> picolo: Tentou pelo git?
<sistematico> picolo: Tu baixou o 3.1 ou 3.0?
<picolo> Cara não, como sou novato no linux
<picolo> normalmente sou uso o apt-get
<sistematico> Como assim?
<sistematico> Tu não tava tentando pelo source?
<sistematico> picolo: apt-get source empathy?
<picolo> Digamos que sim, eu baixei, descompactei e tentei instalar
<sistematico> picolo: Qual?
<picolo> sistematico, o empathy 3
<sistematico> 3.0?
<sistematico> Tem um milhão de empathy 3 aqui.
<picolo> isso 3.0
<picolo> 3.0.2
<picolo> pra ser mais exato
<sistematico> picolo: Exemplo: wget http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/empathy/3.1/empathy-3.1.91.tar.bz2
<picolo> isso, mas eu ja baixei
<sistematico> Esse que eu baixei é o último, versão 3.1.91, entendeu?
<picolo> Sim, eu vou baixar esse
<sistematico> ok
<picolo> so um min
<sistematico> Ok.
<picolo> ok baixado
<sistematico> picolo: Aqui a velocidade é muito grande: 11% [===>                                   ] 387.755     2,11K/s  TED 26m 30s
<picolo> sistematico, ok ja baixei
<picolo> Vixii, net discada?
<sistematico> 3.8M demora 26 minutos :D
<sistematico> Não, 2G.
<sistematico> 3xRTT pra ser mais preciso.
<sistematico> IRC com lag de 15 segundos :D
<picolo> 2g e complicada tuemm
<sistematico> picolo: baixou o .tar.gz ou .tar.bz2?
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-10
<picolo> desculpe nao estava, o tar.bz2
<picolo> sistematico, tar.bz2
<sistematico> picolo: tar xjf empathy-3.0.2.tar.bz2 && cd empathy* && ./configure && make && sudo su && make install
<picolo> Legal, estou instalando umas dependencias, mas ja vou dar o comando
<picolo> sistematico, qual linux vc usa?
<picolo> ou melhor, qual distro?
<atpessoa> hau!
<H3ruS> ZNC: oi gata
<sistematico> picolo: Arch Linux.
<sistematico> Desculpa, eu tava meio away.
<picolo> kkk nada nao
<picolo> Eu percebi que o erro é por causa de algumas dependencias
<picolo> estou intalando as mesmas
<atpessoa> ZNC lembra de mim? tetrix?
<atpessoa> ZNC ping (sua net ainda eh satelite?)
<picolo> Algum aqui vai para o Campus Party ?
<peregrinator_six> picolo, aonde vai ser...?!
<picolo> peregrinator_six, vai ser no parque o ibirapuera.
<picolo> de 6 a 12 de fevereiro
<peregrinator_six> não, provavelmente não vou não...
<picolo> peregrinator_six, ë um pouco longe, mas esse ano eu nao perco rss
<picolo> sistematico, cara deixei quieto, instalei o pinding
<sistematico> Pidgin?
<sistematico> Você que sabe :)
<sistematico> Eu uso ele tambem.
<sistematico> Mas de vez em quando uso o Gajim.
<geliane> boa noite
<AlessonZaire> Boa noite
<AlessonZaire> A proposito, alguem aqui tem experiencia logando no QQ com o pidgin?
<geliane> alguem poderia me ajudar.Instalei o emesene no ubuntu 11.04 mas quando  fecha, ao inves de minimizar aquele icone lado esquerdo ele some mas continua conectado. O qu fazer
<peregrinator_six> qq???
<peregrinator_six> geliane, ele tá fixo no dash...?!
<geliane> nao entendi a pergunta fixo no dash??
<AlessonZaire> peregrinator_six sim, o Tencent QQ eh como se fosse o MSN chines, eh um dos protocolos suportados pelo pidgin, toda vez que tento conectar ele fica me pedindo pra digitar captcha indefinidamente
 * peregrinator_six dash, dock lateral do unity...
<atpessoa> peregrinator_six tem que explicar o que eh o dash
<geliane> no dasktop na area de trabalho?? se for isso nao
<geliane> ele se movimenta
<atpessoa> geliane a barra que fica do lado esquerdo da tela (na conf padrao pelo menos)
<peregrinator_six> atpessoa, expliquei. :P
<peregrinator_six> geliane, fixa ele no dash
<AlessonZaire> geliane tenta alterar pro 'ubuntu classico' voce escolhe isso na barra inferior da tela de login, eh altamente provavel que voce va poder encontrar ele na barra do gnome classic
<peregrinator_six> faz ele fica lá permanentemente!
<peregrinator_six> AlessonZaire, tendi, nunca usei não, nem sabia disso...
<geliane> esta no classico, pois meu PC nao suporta o unit rsrsrs
<AlessonZaire> peregrinator_six eu so queria saber se existe alguma forma de fazer ele reconhecer a autenticaçao SSL, devia vir por padrao mas.... =_=
<AlessonZaire> geliane eu geralmente tenho problemas similares com o empathy e o ICQ beta pra linux
<peregrinator_six> AlessonZaire, não desencoraja não, deixa aprender a solucionar o problema, se acontecer o mesmo no ubuntu 11.10 que não terá o modo classico, vai sugerir corre pra um ubuntu velho pra "resolver" o problema...?!
<peregrinator_six> :P
<AlessonZaire> peregrinator_six 11.10 nao vai ter o modo classico? Querem empurrar o unity garganta abaixo de qualquer jeito
<geliane> caindo de paraquedas no assunto dos outros, o ubuntu 11.10 nao tera modo clsssico
<peregrinator_six> geliane, não!
<peregrinator_six> mas é possivel instalar
<geliane> e as maquinas que nao tem configuração, adeus UBUNTU??
<sistematico> geliane: Você quer fecha-lo? É isso? CTRL+q
<geliane> blza
<sistematico> geliane: Clássico não, mais reserva ele terá.
<sistematico> FallBack.
<geliane> siatematico como
<geliane> ?
<sistematico> modo reserva
<peregrinator_six> geliane, AlessonZaire http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/08/retornando-ao-gnome-classico-no-11-10/
<sistematico> sempre tem :)
<AlessonZaire> Mas enfim, valeu pela força peregrinator_six
<geliane> entao nao compensa eu atualizar
<geliane> ate quando esse tem suporte o 11.04
<peregrinator_six> geliane, outubro ano que vem!
<geliane> sera que vira atualizar antes?? minha maquina é meio fraca
<peregrinator_six> geliane, ?
<peregrinator_six> atualizar antes...?!
<geliane> antes desse prazo, meu medo é ficar dando pau pq a maquina é fraca
<AlessonZaire> So vai dar pau se voce usar o unity XD
<peregrinator_six> geliane, o ubuntu 11.04 só muda pra o 11.10 se você quiser!
<geliane> mas em outubro/2012 ele nao "morre" o 11.04
<peregrinator_six> geliane, eu mesmo to usando aqui o Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS tranquilinho da silva! ;)
<geliane> o que acaba tendo uma obrigação de mudar para 111.10
<geliane> 11.10
<peregrinator_six> geliane, ai se pega o lts
<peregrinator_six> 12.04 LTS
<peregrinator_six> abril que vem
<AlessonZaire> peregrinator_six eh voce e o andretyn que ainda usam a 10.04 <3
<geliane> desculpa, que isso??
<geliane> LTS
<peregrinator_six> geliane, ubuntu de longo tempo de suporte
<peregrinator_six> geliane, o ubuntu que você usa dura de suporte 18 meses
<peregrinator_six> ubuntu LTS que eu to usando aqui dura 3 anos
<geliane> é outra versão
<geliane> como consigo isso
<peregrinator_six> Lucid Linx
<peregrinator_six> geliane, http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/ubuntu-guia-do-iniciante.htm
<peregrinator_six> esse ai que to usando.
<geliane> ok valeu
<peregrinator_six> geliane, ele vai ser suportado até abril de 2013
<peregrinator_six> geliane, se interessar... http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<geliane> muito obrigado
<geliane> agradeço a atenção de todos
<ZNC> hello
<ZNC> good atpessoa
<ZNC> atpessoa, ^^ agora uso dclink 25mb
<ZNC> Maninho, aceita meu convite
<Maninho> aceitei =]
<L88os1> alguém pode me ajudar?
<L88os1> como dou permissão de das minhas partições a usuário padrão
<sistematico> L88os1: /dev/sda1 / ext4 defaults,users,noatime,async 0 1
<sistematico> No /etc/fstab
<L88os1> não entendi nada
<sistematico> Tem que mudar o sda1 o / e provavelmente o ext4 pra adequar-se ao seu sistema e realidade local.
<sistematico> Ok.
<L88os1> criei uma conta para meu irmão e quero dar permissão dele modificar os arquivos da partição. apenas isso. sou novo no linux, vai ter que explicar melhor.
<L88os1> vou tentar uma coisa
<L88os1> o ubuntu tem um problema sério com senha.
<al4nc4ds> http://i54.tinypic.com/2zin4zk.png
<Alternative_> =]
<Alisson> preciso de ajuda
<Alisson> alguém ligado?
<Alisson> instalei o xchat e ele não tem a opção de proxy
<Alisson> Right-click in the window and select Settings-> Preferences -> Network -> Network setup -> Proxy server
<Alisson> Se alguém puder me ajudar, estou noutro computador agora
<Alisson> preciso de ajuda
<Alisson> instalei o xchat e ele não tem a opção de proxy
<Alisson> Right-click in the window and select Settings-> Preferences -> Network -> Network setup -> Proxy server
<Alisson> Aguardando
<Alisson> ajuda
<Alisson> oi
<atpessoa> bom dia!
<desconhecido> gostaria de saber se é possivel utilizar o Ares no ubuntu? tentei com o Wine mas não deu certo não.
<desconhecido> ?
<desconhecido> caramba ninguem sabe?
<desconhecido> :(
<desconhecido> tem alguem aí?
<FernandoBasso> Tenta o frostwire
<FernandoBasso> Ou o amule.
<AlessonZaire> Ele ja foi embora haha
<AlessonZaire> Povo impaciente
<FernandoBasso> Tenho o irssi configurado pra não ficar mostrando todo mundo que entra e sai.
<FernandoBasso> Só vejo as mensagens mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> No mínimo já está instalando o piratão a essas alturas.
<FernandoBasso> Que mania que essa gente tem de querer usar linux igual usava o windows.
<AlessonZaire> Nao posso falar nada quanto a isso, tou aqui no 11.04 usando o mIRC -_-
<FernandoBasso> O que é mIRC?
<FernandoBasso> Roda no wine?
<AlessonZaire> Roda no wine sim
<AlessonZaire> Eh o cliente de irc mais usado no windows
<FernandoBasso> Ese não rodasse?
<FernandoBasso> E se*
<AlessonZaire> Existe desde 1995
<AlessonZaire> Se nao rodasse eu usaria o xchat mesmo
<FernandoBasso> Tem o pidgin, o xchat, o weechat, o irssi.
<AlessonZaire> Que a proposito eu tambem tenho no windows haha
<AlessonZaire> Voce sabe como fazer o pidgin conectar no QQ?
<FernandoBasso> Nunca usei esse protocolo.
<AlessonZaire> Ja tentei de tudo e ele fica me pedindo pra digitar captcha indefinidamente
<FernandoBasso> Os protocolos que mais uso são o irc, jabber, e msn. O msn mais por obrigação do que por vontade própria.
<FernandoBasso> Skype eu até gostava, mas não tinha muitos contatos.
<AlessonZaire> Entendo
<AlessonZaire> Um cliente de irc eh mais apropriado se voce conectar em varias redes e canais e fala com varias pessoas
<AlessonZaire> Nem consigo me imaginar no irc com o pidgin -_-
<AlessonZaire> Apesar de que vale a pena tentar depois so por questao de experiencia
<FernandoBasso> Pois é. Depende de vários fatores. Eu uso o pidgin por que roda em modo texto, e é command line.
<FernandoBasso> Digo, uso o *irssi*
<FernandoBasso> E pra msn, gtalk, e jabber uso o pidgin.
<FernandoBasso> E uso o gajim também.
<AlessonZaire> Entendo
<FernandoBasso> Eu também entendo.
<FernandoBasso> haha
<FernandoBasso> Internet terrível. !@#$T@@#$&*
<AlessonZaire> Eu tambem tambem entendo!
<AlessonZaire> XD
<FernandoBasso> xis dê
<txithihausen> Olá pessoal,
<txithihausen> como eu poderia exibir as mensagens provenientes do boot em um ubuntu 11.04 server?
<txithihausen> eu tentei alterar o valor da variavael
<txithihausen> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<txithihausen> e executar o grub-update
<txithihausen> mas nada aconteceu
<txithihausen> eu instalei um novo kernel no meu ubuntu (não proveniente do repositório ubuntu) e ele não está dando boot
<txithihausen> ai gostaria de saber o que está acontecendo. Alguém teria ideia de cmo posso ver as imagens de log
<txithihausen> ?
<Geliane> Boa tarde a todos
<Geliane> alguem poderia me dizer como colocar o painel do Xubuntu para abaixo, igual se faz no ubuntu normal?? obrigado
<cisco-csco> alguém poderia me indicar um curso bom de linux, que fosse online acompanhado de algum material, tipo livro, o bom seriam video aulas...
<peregrinator_six> cisco-csco, 4linux não faz isso ai não...?!
<peregrinator_six> Geliane, clica com o direito no painel e escolha o opção novo painel...
<Geliane> nao deu
<Geliane> estou usando o xunbutu
<Geliane> e o que gostaria é colocar o painel dele embaixo, igual muda-se do ubuntu tem como.
<peregrinator_six> ué, assim não deu não...?!
<picolo> bom dia
<peregrinator_six> Geliane, mas ele já tem um dock bar em baixo pra que o painel...?!
<peregrinator_six> bom.
<peregrinator_six> Aliás, boa tarde.
<txithihausen> galera, alguém por aqui já precisou compilar um kernel no ubuntu não proveniente do repositório do ubuntu
<Geliane> tem
<picolo> no no no\
<Geliane> nao tem como exluir isso e largar igual no ubntu mesmo
<peregrinator_six> txithihausen, com certeza, só não sei se as pessoas se encontram aqui no momento...
<peregrinator_six> txithihausen, já leu sobre... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,29799.0.html
<txithihausen> peregrinator_six, eu já compilei e gerei o deb
<txithihausen> utilizei o config da versão que está rodando
<Geliane> ou pelo menos colocar o painel de cima em baixo e o de baixo em cima rsrs
<txithihausen> só que quando estou dando boot com essa versão
<txithihausen> fica parado
<peregrinator_six> Geliane, bem, eu ainda não sei se isso é possivel...
<peregrinator_six> sorry
<Geliane> te agradeço demaisd
<peregrinator_six> Geliane, sabe ingles...?!
<peregrinator_six> Geliane, #xubuntu
<Geliane> demais, é que sempre usei o painel em baixo e nada em cima , e esse ao contrário....é difícil, mas mto obrigado pela sua atenção
<Geliane> nao sei ingles
<Geliane> sorry eu sei ne hehe
<peregrinator_six> Geliane, tenta procurar aqui... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/board,29.0.html
<Mendigo> alguem ai sabe ql permissao correta pra executar os arquivos do android-sdk?
<VonNaturAustreVe> Boa tarde
<VonNaturAustreVe> Atualmente qual a melhor alternativa de cliente msn
<VonNaturAustreVe> que temos no linux?
<Mendigo> eu gosto do pidgin
<peregrinator_six> VonNaturAustreVe, as que eu gosto pra GNOME: Pidgin, Emesene 1.6 e Empathy mesmo.
<VonNaturAustreVe> o ambiente para min e o de menos
<peregrinator_six> como não su escravo de frescuras tipo web cam, esses são perfeitos pra eu. :)
<VonNaturAustreVe> ando tento muitos problemas com o pidgin e o emesene
<VonNaturAustreVe> ao enviar arquivos e receber =/
<peregrinator_six> *sou...
<Mendigo> VonNaturAustreVe: ja usou amsn?
<Mendigo> eh uma opção
<peregrinator_six> amsn é feio.. :S
<VonNaturAustreVe> o amsn tá sendo a melhor opção no momento ?
<peregrinator_six> não gosto, mas é funcional...
<VonNaturAustreVe> eu gostava muito daquela versão antiga do emesene
<VonNaturAustreVe> o emesene 2 ficou muito ruim
<peregrinator_six> VonNaturAustreVe, to usando o Emesene 1.6.1 "mate"
<peregrinator_six> é que eu uso o lucid linx
<VonNaturAustreVe> ele anda com bug para adicionar contatos
<VonNaturAustreVe> ?
<peregrinator_six> VonNaturAustreVe, Emesene...?!
<VonNaturAustreVe> aham
<VonNaturAustreVe> outro bug chato nele
<VonNaturAustreVe> e quanto ao navegador
<peregrinator_six> se for sim, mas isso não faz mais diferença, pois não add nenhum contato pelo programa e sim pela conta de email direto!
<VonNaturAustreVe> eu utilizou mais de um navegador, dai ele não abre no default do sistema
<peregrinator_six> comigo ele abre no defalt sim
<peregrinator_six> fireofx
<shallwe> fala galera, boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> Firefox..
<peregrinator_six> boa.
<VonNaturAustreVe> aqui não
<shallwe> alguém usando o ubuntu 11.10 beta 1?
<VonNaturAustreVe> vive abrindo no opera kkk
<peregrinator_six> VonNaturAustreVe, eu atualemnte tenho 3 browsers aqui e ele sempre abre no que eu quero! :)
<VonNaturAustreVe> peregrinator_six, tu usa o gnome?
<peregrinator_six> sim,
<Maninho> ZNC, resolvi o problema com server =D, tinha gente la cutucando no rc.d hehehe
<shallwe> alguém sabe o que são esses drivers da nvidia VDPAU?
<peregrinator_six> sim, o shallwe http://eusouolobomau.blogspot.com/2010/07/nvidia-ion-vdpau-no-ubuntukubuntu.html
<shallwe> peregrinator_six, blz vou ler :D vlw
<peregrinator_six> shallwe, traduz com o google... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<shallwe> traduzir pq? esta em islames?:P
<shallwe> estou lendo o primeiro posto :D vlw, é um drive complementar :D vamos ver
<shallwe> aaa saquei é pra tocar videos utilizando a placa de video sem espremer o processador :P muuito bom isso
<shallwe> bom vamos ao processo de reiniciar depois de uma instalação do drive nvidia :P
<shallwe> vlw ai peregrinator_six :D
<shallwe> lol
<shallwe> boot em 10s sweet
<Cem_Nome5> opa
<Cem_Nome5> xeta
<Cem_Nome5> !wireless
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'wireless' not found
<doglino> atrde
<doglino> boa tarde
<peregrinator_six> Boa.
<doglino> quero criar uma partição e mover a home para esta nova partição? alguma dica?
<UdontKnow> doglino: vc ta usando lvm? particoes dos? outro tipo de particao? cole em um pastebin seu layout atual
<doglino> lvm?
<doglino> eu tenho uma parttição só
<doglino> só tenho  o ubuntu num disco de 320!
<doglino> e quando formatar vou perder tudo
<doglino> ;S
<doglino> usar o gparted é tranquilo ?
<gabriellhrn> doglino: acho que dá pra criar partições pelo próprio instalador do ubuntu, não? Tô na dúvida, mas acho que dá sim
<doglino> sim da
<doglino> pelo cd
<gabriellhrn> doglino: quando você for instalar, escolhe a partição que você vai instalar o ubuntu e coloca o ponto de montagem como "/" e na outra você coloca o ponto de montagem como "/home" e não marca pra formatar
<gabriellhrn> desse jeito você formata e mantém sua /home
<doglino> ja instalei
<doglino> recém instalei
<doglino> preciso criar uma partição
<doglino> e mover a home
<peregrinator_six> doglino, posso dar uma ideia
<doglino> fala
<peregrinator_six> doglino, instale outro ubuntu e use o particionador semi automatico dele pra criar a instalação, no tamanho que você precisa e instala, depois move o que voce quer pra lá..
<doglino> queria fazer na mão mesmo :S
<peregrinator_six> doglino, você quem sabe...
<gabriellhrn> doglino, eu também te sugeriria isso
<doglino> ok vou tentat
<doglino> tentar
<gabriellhrn> é só mexer no ponto de montagem, antes de instalar. É bem simples
<Maninho> doglino, roda o gparted faz um resize move o que quer para a nova partição e quando quiser formate a do sistema
<Maninho> ou pode mudar nestante sua home de lugar =D
<doglino> nestante
<doglino> ata
<doglino> haha
<doglino> pensei q fosse um comando
<Maninho> ...
<doglino> tem o netstat
<Maninho> ...
<doglino>  ;)
<doglino>  :o
<doglino> ok, vou nessa, vlw, abraço gabriellhrn peregrinator_six UdontKnow Maninho
<gabriellhrn> doglino, até mais
<Maninho> ...
<doglino>  '<
<Maninho> senta _|_
<Maninho> 0.O
<guerrilha__> hello! im trying to install ubuntu 10.04.3 on a desktop computer, which previously was running xp. Iv booted up by usb drive, and can use the system just fine, but when i try to install at some random percentage (all more than 50%) i got error 5 i/o
<guerrilha__> tryed to use another pendrive, burned the image to disk
<peregrinator_six> !ubuntu-br
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ubuntu-br' not found
<guerrilha__> ja fui pro gringo, foi mal
<guerrilha__> !br
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'br' not found
<guerrilha__> n tem
<guerrilha__> aheuhuae
<peregrinator_six> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> tranquilo.
<guerrilha__> !pt-br
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'pt-br' not found
<guerrilha__> ihh
<guerrilha__> mas enfim, ta vo perguntar aqui tbm ja que ja lasquei
<guerrilha__> nao tem cristo que instale o ubuntu nessa maquina, sempre da o mesmo erro.. ja ate baixei a imagem dnovo
<guerrilha__> tenti um 9.04 que tinha aqui original.. nada
<guerrilha__> sempre erro 5
<guerrilha__> o xp instala dboa
<hapy> boa noite gente boa
<hapy> alguem saberia se posso instalar o kernel da versao 10.04lts no ubuntu 11.04?
<hapy> a melhor coisa deste canal é q nunca sabemos tudo,excelente canal ;D
<picolo> Boas noite
<hapy> boa
<picolo> Galera, como eu crio atalhos no desktop no ubuntu. Aqui nao ta fungando
<hapy> vc tem q dar permissao pra ele executar como programa :D
<picolo> Outra coisa, estou navegando, ou em um programa, meu mouse perde o click, nao consigo clicar em nada com ele. mas o sistema continua funcionando normalmente
<picolo> Alguem ja teve esse bug
<Mano_Chao> salve galera!
<xGrind> Maninho; aow man
<licensed> Alguem conhece algum programa pra PC que reconheca musica ambiente?
<stockhol1er> Boa noite
<stockhol1er> licensed: como assim?
<stockhol1er> vc qr q ele ouça a musica e diga pra vc qual é?
<licensed> stockhol1er, isso
<Maninho> xGrind fala mano =D
<xGrind> Maninho; \o
<Maninho> xGrind, \o
<barna> licensed, eu tenho, mas ta em casa os nomes!
<licensed> barna, nao eh urgente nao, depois eu te lembro pra tu me passar =D
<licensed> barna, os conheco pra android e iOS
<barna> sim, me passaram um nome de um pra pc ontem!
 * peregrinator_six licensed o reio das perguntas exóticas... :P
<peregrinator_six> *rei...
<licensed> barna, que coincidencia =P
<licensed> peregrinator_six, porque pergunta exotica?
<barna> super!
<licensed> barna, voce acha que a pergunta é exotica? kkkk normal oras
<barna> galera to com um probleminha aki! quando eu mudo alguma coisa no comp, dou boot volta tudo como tava antes!
<licensed> bem vou dar uma saida.. vo la no centro vai rolar uns shows la
<barna> tipo, num ta salvando alteração, alguem tem ideia do que pode ser!
<barna> licensed, kra, eu nunca tinha ouvido falar nisso!
<peregrinator_six> é tão normal que quase nunca vejo algume lhe responder... :P
 * peregrinator_six ASUHAUSHAUSHAUHSUHAH
<barna> até ontem um kra aki no trabalho perguntou "que musica é essa???" e o outro tirou o cel do bolso, apertou um botão e apareceu que musica era!!!
<licensed> barna, é quando eu tava com android eu usava muito o shazam
<licensed> mas nao tenho mais android
<barna> dei entranos no assunto! e ele me passou varios programas q fazer isso!
<licensed> barna, pra linux ne? hehehehe
<barna> kra num lembro!
<licensed> tem q ser pra linux oras hehehe
<barna> ele me falow o nome dos programas, eu anotei e deixei pra ver depois!!!!
<licensed> vou nessa a carona ta chegando
<licensed> tranquilo, abraco a todos
<barna> blz! falow!
<Maninho> ZNC, tu tambem tem problemas com chromium quando tu usa css3? essa pereba não roda nem meu showPanel
<Maninho> ZNC, tudo defor
<barna> galera to com um probleminha aki! quando eu mudo alguma coisa no comp, dou boot volta tudo como tava antes! tipo, num ta salvando alteração, alguem tem ideia do que pode ser!
<FernandoBasso> Alterções no computador?
<FernandoBasso> Na BIOS?
<barna> nops, no ubuntu!
<FernandoBasso> Onde está configurando o que?
<barna> exemplo, se eu coloco um atalho no desktop, quando eu boot ele some!
<barna> tudo q eu faço ele não salva!
<FernandoBasso> Não tenho idea do que possa ser isso.
<FernandoBasso> Mas, tenta criar um outro usuário, faça algumas modificações e vê se funciona.
<FernandoBasso> Se funcionar, deve ser alguma coisa do .gconf* ou ~/.config/dconf/
<barna> hummm! boa ideia!
<FernandoBasso> Essa é a técnica básica no linux. Criar outro usuário, com a pasta home/novo_user "zerada" e ver se o problema é o mesmo. Se o problema parar, é por que tem algo nos "dot files" dando problema.
#ubuntu-br 2011-09-11
<barna> certo! vou la fazer isso e ja volto!
<barna> vai entender!!!!
<barna> criei o novo user, fiz mudanças, dei boot! tudo ok!
<barna> voltei ao meu usuario, fiz mudanças e boot, algumas coisas permaneceram outras não!
<barna> mexi numas coisas e tudo voltou ao normal! dei mais 2 boots só pra testar e tudo voltou ao normal!
<FernandoBasso> Dá pra tentar deletar os arquivos com 'podem' estar causando problemas.
<barna> FernandoBasso, que arquivos seriam?
<FernandoBasso> Teria que fazer logout, entrar no tty e fazer: rm -Rv ~/.gconf/ ~/.gconfd/ ~/.config/dconf/
<FernandoBasso> Mas vai perder as configs que por ventura tenha feito.
<barna> hummmm!
<FernandoBasso> Ou em vez de deletar, copia mova estas pastas para um local de backup.
<barna> tipo parece que agora ele voltou a funfar! vamos ver! vou deixar isso salvo, se voltar a dar pau eu deleto esses arquivos!
<barna> sim sim! eu sempre faço isso!
<barna> FernandoBasso, valeu pela ajuda! brigadão!
<barna> vo tirar um cochilo ali, pq ja ja vou trabalhar!
<barna> T+
<FernandoBasso> Fico feliz que está funcinando.
<FernandoBasso> Até.
<rafael> por favor alguem sabe se tem como usar o gps do celular com android 2.2 no linux
<rafael> ?
<gabriela_b> okay...alguém pode me ajudar?
<AlessonZaire> OI gabriela_b, eh so dizer o problema no canal
<peregrinator_six> gabriela_b, ?
<AlessonZaire> Se alguem souber, vao ajudar com toda certeza
<gabriela_b> ahn...ok. não consigo montar um hd externo
<peregrinator_six> gabriela_b, não pedi pra ser ajudada não, mada a pergunta, quem puder ajuda!
<peregrinator_six> ;)
<peregrinator_six> *manda...
<gabriela_b> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: ntfs_attr_pread_i: ntfs_pread failed: Input/output error Failed to read NTFS $Bitmap: Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate i
<gabriela_b> quando tento abrir no nautilus, dá isso: A job is pending on /dev/sdb1
<gabriela_b> aí quando tento montar pelo menu de utilidades, ele demora horrores e dá esse erro gigante.
<peregrinator_six> gabriela_b, tenta abrilo pelo terminal como root
<peregrinator_six> *abri-lo
<peregrinator_six> gabriela_b, transforme-se em administradora do sistema e tenta acessa lo!
<gabriela_b> como faço isso? hahaha
<peregrinator_six> sudo
<peregrinator_six> no terminal
<peregrinator_six> ponha sua senha
<peregrinator_six> ai tenta acesar pelo propio terminal
<gabriela_b> sudo o que?
<peregrinator_six> sudo enter
<peregrinator_six> ai ponha sua senha
<peregrinator_six> ops
<peregrinator_six> sudo su
<peregrinator_six> depois senha
<peregrinator_six> sudo su enter
<peregrinator_six> e depois senha, tendeu...?!
<gabriela_b> okay...
<AlessonZaire> XD
<gabriela_b> ai, sou n00b mesmo, ok
<peregrinator_six> gabriela_b, liga não eu sou semi-noob
<peregrinator_six> :P
 * peregrinator_six UAHUSAHUSHAUHSU
<AlessonZaire> Voce tambem pode usa sudo antes dos comandos
<gabriela_b> ok, tô no root
<gabriela_b> que que eu faço?
<gabriela_b> hahahaha
<peregrinator_six> vai pra o hd
<gabriela_b> como?
<peregrinator_six> tem que descobrir aonde ele tá, faz assim
<peregrinator_six> sistema/administração/monitor do sistema
<peregrinator_six> gabriela_b, deixa ele espetado ai no usb tá...
<gabriela_b> okay
<peregrinator_six> ai se busca a aba sistema de arquivo
<gabriela_b> tem dois rolês mas nenhum deles é o hd
<peregrinator_six> deve tá mais ou menos assim "/dev/sdb1"
<peregrinator_six> po...
<peregrinator_six> então nem tá conecatando...
<peregrinator_six> :S
<peregrinator_six> ai ta ruim em...
<gabriela_b> não
<gabriela_b> consegui
<gabriela_b> mas deu permissão negada
<peregrinator_six> se você é root não tem como negarem sua permissão, você é o Neo pode tudo no sistema... :P
<UdontKnow> afinal, o que voce esta tentando fazer e qual o erro? to vendo um monte de informacao desencontrada...
<gabriela_b> hahaha
<gabriela_b> ou não
<gabriela_b> tentando montar um hd externo
<UdontKnow> peregrinator_six: na verdade tem sim, mas deixa pra outra hora
<gabriela_b> se eu tentar num pc com windows, é mais fácil? volta ao normal?
<UdontKnow> o que ao normal?
<gabriela_b> o hd
<gabriela_b> sei lá, reconhece no windows?
<UdontKnow> e nao ta normal?
<gabriela_b> tenho 1tb de informação que não tô a fim de perder...haha.
<gabriela_b> não, o ubuntu não consegue montar
<UdontKnow> vc ta com problema no linux ou no hd externo?
<UdontKnow> bom, se vc tem duvidas, tenta montar no windows
<gabriela_b> não sei nem dizer
<UdontKnow> e sempre tenha backup
<gabriela_b> onde fazer backup de 1tb? D:
<UdontKnow> ueh, em outro 1tb?
<UdontKnow> ou whatever
<UdontKnow> mil maneiras de preparar neston, invente a sua
<gabriela_b> não tenho outro, né. se tivesse...
<gabriela_b> esse é o erro: DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<UdontKnow> bom, se nao tem backup, quando perder dados, nao reclame :-)
<AlessonZaire> ...
<UdontKnow> peregrinator_six: sudo su? vc envergonha o canal assim
<AlessonZaire> Quem nao ajuda nao atrapalha UdontKnow
<UdontKnow> AlessonZaire: cara, na boa, voce nao esta ajudando. leia sua frase acima
<AlessonZaire> Sim, de fato, nao ajudei, mas nao critiquei quem estava tentando ajudar nem atrapalhei, como voce
<UdontKnow> AlessonZaire: cara, na boa, se esta a fim de confusao, vai pro 4chan ou outro lugar repleto de trolls, ou vai brigar no omegle
<UdontKnow> AlessonZaire: mas para de incomodar
<picolo> Alguem ai ja esta rodando o 10.10?
<acris> boa noite!
<SEMI-NOOB> picolo, faz tempo que eu tava com ele... acris boa.
<picolo> SEMI-NOOB, ele esta instalvel?
<picolo> acris, BOA NOITE
<SEMI-NOOB> picolo, agora com certeza tá sim.
<acris> :)
<SEMI-NOOB> quer usar...?!
<picolo> Quando será que vai ser o lançamento
<SEMI-NOOB> picolo, se for pra usar uma versão um pouco mais antiga usa o LTS 10.04.3, não tem mais stable que ele! :D
<SEMI-NOOB> picolo, lançado o que...?!
<picolo> ops
<SEMI-NOOB> rsrsrs
<picolo> acho que errei de versao
<SEMI-NOOB> 11.10
<picolo> rss
<picolo> era o 11.10
<picolo> :P
<picolo> nao 10.10
<SEMI-NOOB> não tá nada stable né mano!
<SEMI-NOOB> nem sai!
<picolo> Sim eu sei
<SEMI-NOOB> beta 1
<picolo> Por isso a pargunta
<SEMI-NOOB> ainda
<picolo> Quando vai ser o lançamento?
<SEMI-NOOB> mas já da pra usar em casa já, se é isso que queres saber!
<SEMI-NOOB> 21 do mes que vem parece...
<SEMI-NOOB> ops..
<SEMI-NOOB> 12
<picolo> Sim, no site eu vi para baixar
<picolo> mas so vou usar na versao final mesmo
<SEMI-NOOB> 12 de outubor se não me engano...
<picolo> o 11.04 ta show
<picolo> Mas to com um problema no mouse, as vezes nao consigo clicaR
<SEMI-NOOB> Picolo, http://tecnoblog.net/24752/definidas-as-datas-de-lancamento-do-ubuntu-11-04-11-10-e-12-04-lts/
<Picolo> SEMI-NOOB, Cara, nunca tinha pensado em algo assim rss
<SEMI-NOOB> ?
<SEMI-NOOB> assim como...?!
<Picolo> Sobre as dastas
<Picolo> relacionadas com a versao
<Picolo> 11.10 -> outubro
<SEMI-NOOB> a sim.
<SEMI-NOOB> po mais isso quase sempre foi assim :)
<SEMI-NOOB> Picolo, fixo, de 6 em 6 meses
<Picolo> semeion, Então, e eu nem tinha relacionado
<Picolo> Mas show, estou ansioso para usar o novo
<rodman> pessoas boa noite
<rodman> alguem aki rodando kernel 3.x
<hapy> rodman: caso tenha o kernel 3, como esta o consumo da bateria?
<hapy> esta exagerado ou nao
<xGrind> hapy tem skype?
<rodman> hapy, mano sim o consumo de bateria dele notei ser altissimo
<rodman> mais nao compilei o ultimo kernel nao
<rodman> ja deve ter patch
<stockhol1er> hapy: achou la o freezer?
<stockhol1er> :p
<hapy> stockhol1er: nao achei free, mas pago achei um melhor q o freeze
<hapy> o shadowuser
<stockhol1er> bacana
<stockhol1er> eh soh pra sistemas m$?
<stockhol1er> se for unix da pra fazer um axo
<stockhol1er> pra bsd nao sie
<stockhol1er> sei*
<stockhol1er> mas pra linux sei q da
<hapy> so pra win
<stockhol1er> =/
<stockhol1er> cara nao sei como desenvolvedores win sobrevivem
<stockhol1er> ou aprendem
<stockhol1er> devem usar soh frameworks
<stockhol1er> ou geradores de código
<stockhol1er> pq os sistemas pra windows são todos de codigo fechado
<hapy> hehe
<stockhol1er> :p
<stockhol1er> c desenvolve pra vb ou algo assim hapy ?
<rodman> ei hapy o que é o shadowuser
<rodman> manipular users de sistema é
<hapy> stockhol1er: nao amigo
<xGrind> ZNC  eae moça :D
<hapy> rodman:  shadowuser é um software com a mesma funcao do deep freeze, porem mto melhor, vc pode escolher oq congelar no hd ou nao
<rodman> hummmm
<rodman> isso é pra manter o estado do SO protegido algo assim boiando aki
<rodman> pera ai vou ler
<rodman> legal
<rodman> gostei disso
<rodman> lol
<hapy> é
<rodman> agora me diz vc ker uma solução pra linux eh
<hapy> nao
<hapy> é pra win msmo
<hapy> e free
<rodman> um mais ker ele frreen pra windows
<rodman> entendi
<hapy> nunca vi pra linux isso
<rodman> no linux isso deve ser mais complicado de implementar
<rodman> devido a forma como ele trab ou lida com o sistema de arquivo e software como todo
<rodman> basicamente nao precisaria :D
<hapy> aham, só se o administrador dos pcs der um chmod 777 -R /
<hapy> ai precisa
<hapy> eauheauheauhea
<rodman> uhahauahuaahu nao seria rm nao mano
<rodman> chmod nao so da poder de execução pra todos
<rodman> nao creio q isso danifique mais as consequencias podem ser terriveis mais me corrigi se tiver errado
<rodman> ^^
<hapy> rodman: o rm os usuarios normais fariam
<rodman> ha ok
<rodman> verdade nao pensei por esse angulo
<rodman> aauaununuanaunau
<hapy> eu tbm me expliquei mal, estou acostumado em so me ferrar com manutencao de laboratorio de info
<hapy> eu nao sei como algumas criaturas se superam e conseguir ferrar com as coisas
<rodman> verdade
<rodman> outro dia o gerente de ti do trampo deu um rm -rf /home/userdele/mail
<rodman> haauhuaha dai c ja sabe ne
<hapy> hehehe
<hapy> putz
<rodman> passou uma semana enchendo meu saco pra recuperar
<hapy> tem um artigo no VOL de um recuperador, é mto show
<hapy> aki na empresa ainda q tem bkp diario, ai é mais tranquilo
<rodman> curte ebooks mano
<rodman> http://ebooksrs.blogspot.com/search?q=A+Practical+Guide+To+Linux+Commands%2C+Editors%2C+And+Shell+Programming
<rodman> na empresa tb
<rodman> mais justo desse server nao tinha
<rodman> ahuahauha
<rodman> nosso volume de email é de mais de 2gb
<hapy> hmm
<hapy> bahh
<hapy> alguem sabe qual versao do kernel q nao tem o bug do consumo excessivo de bateria? eu sei q é da ultima LTS, será q a 2.6.32.45.19 ta sem esse bug
<rodman> hapy trab em q e aonde mano
<hapy> senai sc
<rodman> hapy que eu saiba pq uso fedora so percebi esse bug em kernel 3.x pra cima mano
<hapy> nao na direcao regional, numa unidade
 * LobsHome concorda.
<LobsHome> Teste
<rodman> o 2.6.40 nao tem nao
<rodman> certeza
<hapy> rodman: q bom essa noticia, pq a 2.6.38 q tenho aki, minha batera dura 1:30
<rodman> qual teu notebook
<rodman> ?
<hapy> i5 2.6GHz 3mb cache, ddr3 1066 640hd
<hapy> bateria 6 celulas, no win dura umas 2:40, com o win 7, no ubuntu 11.04 1:30hr
<rodman> caracas
<rodman> e é certeza ser modulo de bateria
<rodman> cuidado com drivers bluetooch ou wifi
<rodman> alguns generic consomem demais
<program3r> hapy é bronca
<hapy> eu li e diz q o kernel nao desativa alguns recursos q nao estao sendo utilizados :S
<hapy> rodman: vc esta com q distro?
<rodman> fedora 15 x64 spin do xfce mais mudei recentemente pra kde 4.7 + kernel 3
<rodman> ^^ ta lindo esse kde e olha q nao sou fã dele
<hapy> q bom
<hapy> na verdade o kernel 2.6.40 é o mesmo q o kernel 3.0.1
<hapy> achei na web essa frase e gostaria de compartilhar kkk: "Na caixa dizia: Requer MS Windows ou superior, então eu instalei Linux!"
<peregrinator_six> hapy, valeu, ótimo 1º dia da semana pra ti, até mais! Sucesso no dl!
<hapy> vlw amigo
<hapy> alguem ja testou  kernel omnislash?
<rodman_> bom dia
<rodman_> hapy,
<rodman_> lol
<FernandoBasso> Bom dia.
<rodman_> cara alguem ja ouviu falar de realbasic
<rodman_> o bixin é loko
<hapy> bom dia gente boa
<hapy> rodman_: bom dia!xd
<hapy> desculpe por nao responder antes....
<rodman_> :)
<rodman_> sussa
<hapy> achei esse script aki que foi lancado em novembro do ano passado, onde otimiza o kernel, alguem ja testou ?  http://blog.welrbraga.eti.br/?p=1155
<hapy> o próprio linus gostou
<VonNaturAustreVe> hapy, da versão 2.6.38 para frente é implementado no próprio kernel.
<rodman_> ja volto
<hapy> hmm, que beleza VonNaturAustreVe . Brigadao
<rodman_> hapy, realmente o kernel da linua
<rodman_> linha 3.0 pra cima tem o bug de bateria
<rodman_> tenho o 3.1 que é o instavel mais nao vou roda-lo no meu ambiente de produção ahuahhuaa
<rodman_> lol
<rodman_> ja volto reiniciar com o kernel antigo
<hapy> rodman_: eu ouvi falar q a partir da versao 2.6-38+ estava com problema
<hapy> rodman_: eu ouvi falar q a partir da versao 2.6-38+ estava com problema
<hapy> tbm de bateria
<hapy> eu estou baixando agora, mas vou instalar a versao 2.6.32.46, onde é o kernel utilizado pelo 10.04lts
<hapy> mas nao sei se vai funfar td, sempre tenho problemas com wifi
<rodman> hapy, vc ta baixando o kernel empacotado ja pra sua distro ou o sources
<rodman> no meu fedora to com kernel 2.6.40.4-5.fc15.x86_64 e o consumo é normal
<rodman> quase 8 horas sem precisar de tomada
<rodman> acer timeline
<hapy> rodman: estou baixando daqui: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<hapy> vou almocar, té mais pessoal
<rodman> minuto arrumando uma parada no site
<rodman> ahuahuahuha
<rodman> ei hapy  rapidao o kernel.org tá fora né
<UdontKnow> sim, ta fora
<UdontKnow> faz tempo
<rodman> eita teve explicação do pq
<rodman> ?
<UdontKnow> foi invadido
<UdontKnow> descobriram dia 28 de agosto
<rodman> eita  nois
<rodman> credo
<rodman> affz
<tux-ma> bom dia galera...
<tux-ma> quero saber se alguém sabe ou tem alguma tutorial sobre a utilização e instalação do xen
<tux-ma> o futuro da virtualização
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: futuro? lol
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: eu uso xen desde 2004 em producao, nao e muito futuro, mas sim ferramenta padrao hoje em dia
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, leio muitas noticias sobre a virtualização com xen
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, tanto que ando ganhando premios já...
<rodman> hmmm lol q tem haver?
<hapy> rodman: tafora
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, sei que VMWare tbm e otimo..mais ultimamente quem se destaca e o xen
<rodman> sim o UdontKnow já me explicou o pq
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: vmware e comercial, xen e opensource. ambos tem mercado, ambos tem meritos e vantagens sobre o outro.
<UdontKnow> sim, o esxi e gratuito, mas vc nao faz muita coisa com ele sozinho
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: o que vc quer fazer com xen, afinal?
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, quero aprender a mexer a virtualiza...é mais pra questão de estudo mesmo
<rodman> UdontKnow, trab aonde man
<rodman> mais vlws hapy
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, mais se vc usa a muito tempo não axo muito bom....devo aprender outra coisa então
<rodman> humm  e pq nao? mano
<UdontKnow> rodman: to no UOL, mas to indo pra fora logo
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: nossa, nunca vi tanta bobagem junta :-)
<rodman> sou noob no assunto mais usp vbox e tenho gostado
<rodman> pro que eu kero funfa bem
<edugeremias> bom dia galera! to com um problema aqui.. as barras que iniciam com o ubuntu sumiram. alguem pode me ajudar?
<tux-ma> rodman, axo o vbox muito pesado...muito lento tbm...já utilizei e utilizei o vmware...pra min o vmware da d pau
<rodman> cara depende eu uso ele em modo texto
<rodman> mesmo
<rodman> mano
<rodman> tux-ma, eu uso ele em modo texto mesmo
<rodman> pra mim tem servido bem mais isso depende como disse o UdontKnow  do q vc vai se propor a fazer com cada 1
<hapy> edugeremias: digita no terminal gnome-panel
<rodman> UdontKnow, e lá vc da suporte desenvolve ?
<rodman> hapy,  se ele der um alt+F2 e digitar gnome-panel nao resolve?
<rodman> em vez de terminal
<rodman> ?
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, a quanto tempo que vc utiliza linux...
<hapy> rodman: talvez, nao sei se funciona o alt+f2 qndo nao tem o painel, nunca testei
<edugeremias> alt+f2 nao funciona
<edugeremias> ja tentei.. mas nao tem reação
<rodman> entao é a dica do hapy  mesmo
<hapy> instalei um kernel aki, vou reiniciar
<rodman> blza
<edugeremias> como eu posso acessar o terminal sem usar o painel?
<rodman> todas as barras sumiram
<rodman> é gnome 2 ou 3
<edugeremias> eu nao tenho certeza. o computador nao é meu. é da minha namorada
<edugeremias> era gnome
<edugeremias> ela atualizou
<edugeremias> agora acho que é unity
<edugeremias> quando atualizou sumiram os paineis
<tux-ma> edugeremias, vc ativou os efeitos no foi
<rodman> de qual versão pra qual versão ele fez update ou upgrade?
<tux-ma> edugeremias, o compiz não fuciona com o unity
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: uso linux desde agosto de 93
<rodman> legal UdontKnow
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, kraka...
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, vc trabalha com ele
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, vc já deve ter certificação né
<edugeremias> ok
<edugeremias> mas o que eu posso fazer
<edugeremias> tenho como restaurar algumas atualizações?
<rodman> edugeremias,  me diz qual era a versão  e o q ela fez update ou um upgrade de sistema?
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: certificacao relativa a linux, unica que vale a pena e rhce. o resto e so sopa de letrinhas
<tux-ma> edugeremias, vc pode reiniciar entrar com o gnome que da pra selecionar...e ativar o unity novamente no compiz
<edugeremias> como posso fazer isso?
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, rhce não conheço essa...
<edugeremias> rodman, nao tenho certeza sobre a versao
<edugeremias> era a 10.alguma coisa
<rodman> cara eu nao concordo nao acho q a LPI têm peso sim
<edugeremias> ela fez as atualizações automaticas
<rodman> pode não valer apena pra vc mais eu acho q tem peso sim
<edugeremias> tambem nao sei especificar qual
<rodman> da uma lida na Info exame de agosto de 2010
<UdontKnow> rodman: e desde quando info exame e fonte de informacao confiavel?
<rodman> claro q red hat meu deus meu sonho mais dizer q o resto é sopa de letrinha nao concordo com vc nao mano
<edugeremias> tux-ma, como eu posso reiniciar e selecionar o gnome?
<rodman> cara nao absorvo tudo q leio la mano
<tux-ma> edugeremias, olha vc reinicia o pc...e quando vc for logar novamente vc lá embaixo tem os temas que vc quer...tem unity é o tema classico
<rodman> mais tb nao desmereço a informação
<rodman> o que é fonte confiavel pra vc?
<UdontKnow> rodman: o resto e questao de saber chutar bem ou  comprar braindump tipo pass4sure ou testking
<rodman> pode nao ser pra mim
<UdontKnow> rodman: nao tem validade pra avaliar se vc sabe
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, muitas empresas hoje em dia que trabalha com linux pede certificação LPI
<tux-ma> muitas mesmo...
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: e dai?
<rodman> entendo o q o UdontKnow  tá querendo dizer
<rodman> só concordo com ele em partes
<UdontKnow> tem gente desinformada dos 2 lados
<rodman> verdade
<rodman> nisso concordo
<edugeremias> tux-ma, reiniciei e nao tá pedindo pra logar. ta indo  direto para o desktop
<rodman> login automatico dela ta habilitado acho isso lixo
<rodman> de login automatico coisa de windows
<tux-ma> UdontKnow,apaga a pasta .compiz
<UdontKnow> se seu sonho e trabalhar em uma empresa desinformada, carregando gente certificada que nao manja
<tux-ma> hapy, apaga a pasta .compiz
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: huh?
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, não era pra vc não...mas me fala dessa certificação que vc falou
<rodman> UdontKnow, que empresa estaria a altura do seu conheçimento q mereçe ter vc como funcionario por exemplo?
<UdontKnow> rodman: a que acaba de me contratar com certeza merece
<rodman> tux-ma, http://www.br.redhat.com/training/
<rodman> UdontKnow, cara isso é uma resposta evaziva
<rodman> tu nao tem tipo um objetivo a quero trab nakela empresa
<rodman> sonho alcançar um cargo X nela?
<UdontKnow> rodman: tem um NDA de 18 paginas impedindo que eu divulgue detalhes
<rodman> ok
<edugeremias> alguem tem ideia do que posso fazer?
<edugeremias> como posso acessar o gnome sem a tela de login
<tux-ma> edugeremias, vc já apagou a pasta .compiz
<hapy> nao desinstalou o gdm?
<edugeremias> nao. nao tinha entendido se essa msg era para mim
<edugeremias> vou fazer isso agora
<rodman> UdontKnow, bixo vou te falar com sinceridade vc pode ate ser super foda em uma coisa mais ter a pose ou pintar de superior a X ou Y não funciona pelo menos nao comigo mais brigado pela ajuda e esclarecimento flws
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, bem axo que esse assunto vai de cada um...do ponto de vista de cada um...
<UdontKnow> rodman: eu nao to com pose nenhuma
<UdontKnow> rodman: to respondendo perguntas
<rodman> UdontKnow, tranquilão então mano blza
<UdontKnow> quem pergunta costuma querer resposta
<hapy> rodman: nao deu certo amigo, instalei o 2.6.32 e minha wifi conecta e desconecta, e o kernel 3 nem video dá, da um bug violento :(
<UdontKnow> e sim, eu falei aquilo de carregar mane com certificacao bullshit pq quase todo profissional da area ja passou por isso
<rodman> UdontKnow, ok mano existe N formas de se dar a mesma resposta a sua né das mais amigaveis não to falando sem kerer te ofender mano
<edugeremias> tux-ma, aonde esta essa pasta?
<rodman> edugeremias, /home/teunomedeusuario/.compiz
<UdontKnow> rodman: to com um corte de 10cm na barriga, acha que estou no melhor do meu humor? :-)
<tux-ma> vai na pasta de usuario e da um ctrl-h
<rodman> UdontKnow, há mano desculpas eu não sabia
<rodman> UdontKnow, desculpa mesmo não da pra advinhar
<rodman> blza
<hapy> o importande é q todos gostam de linux ,:-)
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, qual linux vc utiliza..
<rodman> UdontKnow, gosto de tá perto de gente q saca pq consigo trocar ideia nem sempre a altura do conhecimento da pessoal me interessei em perguntar pra vc pq senti q tu realmente saca
<rodman> vou comer e ja volto
<edugeremias> nao pega nenhum aplicativo. nem um gerenciador de janela
<tux-ma> edugeremias, vc sabe utilizar o terminal
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: o que a situacao exige. uso varias distros, e ate distros customizadas em alguns casos
<edugeremias> eu consigo ver a pasta. pq acesso o menu de desligar em seguida ajuda, depois a janela de ajuda online abre o firefox
<hapy> UdontKnow: cirurgia é uma M mesmo, eu vou comecar trabalhar amanha, tive q ficar mais de 3 meses parado :(
<edugeremias> o terminal nao funciona pq pede o login e tem o T que ta estragado no computador dela
<UdontKnow> hapy: fiz quinta feira, ainda to na pior fase
<rodman> edugeremias, vai no shell e verifica teus logs
<rodman> /var/log
<rodman> olha o messages
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, então você trabalha com linux...administrador de servidor...
<rodman> gdm
<rodman> viu edugeremias
<hapy> UdontKnow: melhoras amigo, eu quase morri pq nao descobriam oq era comg, estava tomando morfina e nao guentava mais. Mas vai dar tudo certo, melhoras.....
<edugeremias> galera, to começando a usar o ubuntu
<rodman> eu tb passei por isso ulcera gastrica
<edugeremias> entao. se demorar é pq to pesquisando
<rodman> q so foi descoberta uma semana depois de estourada
<edugeremias> tu fala "vai no shell" mas eu tenho que ir ver o que é o shell
<edugeremias> desculpa a demora as vezes
<rodman> quase morro
<rodman> ja volto
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: entre outras coisas
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, maneiro kra...quero muito trabalhar nessa area tbm...redes servidores...e tudo...
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, o fod....e que moro no fim do mundo é aqui não tem cursos bom...e pra min sair daqui pra ir em são paulo fazer curso e tudo...e complicado
<UdontKnow> se esforça e evita gambiarra
<UdontKnow> nao precisa de curso, eu nao fiz curso
<UdontKnow> tudo disponivel na net
<edugeremias> galera. valeu pela ajuda momentanea
<UdontKnow> so ter vontade :-)
<edugeremias> tenho que sair agora, depois volto pra tentar mais um pouco
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, vc conhece algum site bom de curso
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, online
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: vc nao quer curso, quer documentacao oficial de cada projeto que interessa
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, isso...ei vc já ministrou curso ou alguma coisa disso ou já penso em dar curso...kra moro em imperatriz-ma...é aqui não tem nada...
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, d curso de capacitação ou coisa do tipo...só o básicão mesmo...informática básica essas coisas
<lennykoala> ola a todos, eu moro em pvh/RO que e longe d +. Tb tive difulcudades pra aprender um pouco. Fiz o curso 455 e 456 na 4linux.
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: ja dei palestras sobre assuntos tecnicos, mas to saindo do pais em breve, vai dificultar
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, saindo do pais...kra meu sonho é sair daqui...tbm
<UdontKnow> nao e meu sonho, e apenas onde ta meu proximo trabalho
<lennykoala> mas ainda nao domino bem no linux. Estamos apanhando para migrar na emp onde trab
<UdontKnow> todo lugar e bom, e todo lugar e ruim
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, vai pra onde...
<UdontKnow> londres
<tux-ma> lennykoala, vc fez via internet mesmo
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, londres kra...justamente pra onde eu estou apontando....
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, paiz bonito tempo agradavel...
<UdontKnow> tempo agradavel? lol
<UdontKnow> acho que vc se confundiu
<lennykoala> sim, fiz ano passado. O curso e muito bom pois tem aula virtual. E muito dificil nao aprender.
<tux-ma> UdontKnow,  frio...apesar de morar numa salna...gosto miuto do frio
<tux-ma> lennykoala, vou da uma olhada....
<tux-ma> UdontKnow,  kra muito bom falar contigo..espero sempre te encontrar por aqui...vou da uma saida agora...
<lennykoala> aqui em porto velho so tem o senac e senai que dao cursos mas e somente aquele pacote basico
<tux-ma> UdontKnow,  vc pode passar umas dicas...sites que posso estar entrando pra estudo...
<tux-ma> lennykoala, huaha aqui nem isso...
<tux-ma> lennykoala, kra vou da uma saida aqui a fome estar me matando aqui já
<tux-ma> ate mais
<lennykoala> vlw ate +
<pablord> aí, alguém tem qualquer recomendação de livro? sobre software livre ou computação gráfica... design..
<rodman> ô tux-ma
<rodman> ahuauhaua eu sou de são luis ma pow
<rodman> :D
<rodman> trab na universidade :D
<rodman> na verdade na fsadu
<rodman> fundação sousandrade
<rodman> opa saiu
<rodman> e nao vi
<hapy> vlw gente boa, até mais
<xGrind> hapy aow man \o
<rodman> ô hapy  rapidaooo
<rodman> saca so
<rodman> http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads
<rodman> pareçe o driver pra sua wifi
<rodman> iwlwifi-6000-ucode-9.221.4.1.tgz
<hapy> diga
<hapy> rodman: vou deixar baixando aki :D
<rodman> blza
<rodman> é realmente tenho o pro de bateria tb
<rodman> como tava sem usar o note durante um tempo nao percebi mais
<rodman> ta tendo o mesmo pro
<rodman> affz
<hapy> eu ja estou pensando seriamente em instalar o 10.04
<hapy> vlw
<FernandoBasso> pro == proffesional
<hapy> fui
<FernandoBasso> professional*
<rodman> UdontKnow,  tá ai mano
<rodman> tava vendo o teste RHCT cara muito bom mesmo
<rodman> mais achei minha pontuação fraca
<rodman> 35 de 48
<tux-ma> rodman, vc mora a onde...
<rodman> São Luis - MA ilha do amor
<tux-ma> rodman, serio kra....
<rodman> no bairro do Turu mano
<tux-ma> rodman, o mundo pequeno moro em itz
<rodman> prox a faculdade FAMA que agora é Pitagoras
<rodman> rapz e tem um grupo aki umas pessoas q sacam pacas linux tecnologia e OpenSource
<rodman> lol
<rodman> quiser trocar ideia tamu aki
<UdontKnow> rodman: oi
<rodman> oi
<rodman> UdontKnow, tava vendo o teste RHCT cara muito bom mesmo,mais achei minha pontuação fraca 35 de 48
<UdontKnow> rodman: rhce e o teste que compensa. rhct vem de brinde se vc nao conseguir o ce e fizer a primeira parte da prova
<rodman> entendo
<tux-ma> rodman, quero sim....kra vc tem email msn no kso
<rodman> mais mesmo ponto baixou eu passava
<rodman> e talz
<UdontKnow> rodman: ate pq as provas da redhat sao caras, pra evitar que vc va fazer sem certeza do que quer
<rodman> dai vou ver o rhce
<UdontKnow> e sao essencialmente praticas
<rodman> tux-ma, rodrigo.pmaia@hotmail.com rod.pmaia@gmail.com
<UdontKnow> nada de a/b/c/d igual lpi
<rodman> UdontKnow,  cara brigadaooo por essa dica de hoje mano
<rodman> ta estudando pra LPI posso ate fazer mais em paralelo quero RHCE tb
<rodman> e me diz o q tu acha das certificações da mandriva sempre gostei da distro deles
<UdontKnow> rodman: qdo eu fiz rhce, era uns 1500 a prova
<UdontKnow> rodman: nao nonheco nenhuma empresa grande no brasil usando mandriva
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, as provas pra esse certificação faz aqui no brasil mesmo
<UdontKnow> rodman: talvez a utilidade da certificacao seja limitada por isso. nao conheco a metodologia da mandriva
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: sim
<tux-ma> rodman, já estar add...aparecer ai psacoutinho@hotmail.com sou eu
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, são paulo
<rodman> a propria conectiva mano? nao conta
<rodman> eles ainda tem consultores nessa area ne?
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: tem em varios lugares, mas sim, sampa e um deles
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, kra muito valeu a dica ai...saindo aqui da uma volta se não eu piro fiicar otempo todo na frente do pc
<UdontKnow> rodman: nem sei. parei de acompanhar ha muito tempo, mas eu diria que e minoria
<UdontKnow> tux-ma: vai la vc que pode
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, abração e se cuida...
<UdontKnow> to de molho aqui
<rodman> UdontKnow, me diz uma coisa vc falou sobre o kernel 2.6.40 é o mesmo 3.0.0 isso eu tinha lido a um tempo mais tinha esqueçido dai quando vc me falou lembrei mais me diz uma coisa qual a vantagem numerica por exemplo nao ficou 3.0 e 3.1 ficou 3.0.0 ou 3.0.4 e 3.1x
<rodman> sei la mei loko isso
<UdontKnow> rodman: cara, sao apenas numeros, e pararam de fazer sentido qdo lancaram o 2.6
<rodman> ok
<tux-ma> rodman, depois eu falo mais contigo tbm...bom saber que e daqui....trocar ideias vai ser interesante
<rodman> UdontKnow,  se ficar aqui ja volto fumar um careta aki ^^
<rodman> na hora tux-ma
<UdontKnow> rodman: fedora usou 2.6.40 pro 3 pra nao quebrar depeneencias de pacotes com spec errad
<rodman> ok entendo
<rodman> entendi
<rodman> entao oficialmente é ate o kernel 2.6.39
<rodman> depois disso 3.x
<rodman> ai as distros adptaram da melhor forma na visao delas
<h4rdjuni0r> alguem sabe como faço para atualizar os canais de atulizacoes pois instalei agora o ubuntu 9.04 e nada e possivel instalar da um erro nao sendo possivel fazer download dos indices repositorios
<UdontKnow> sim
<h4rdjuni0r> o que fazer?
<omelete> h4rdjuni0r,  pq ñ instalou o 11.4?
<UdontKnow> h4rdjuni0r: vc instala o windows 95 pra atualizar pro seven?
<UdontKnow> h4rdjuni0r: pq faz isso com o linux?
<sistematico> h4rdjuni0r, hahahahhahaa
<h4rdjuni0r> foi o que tinha no servidor
<h4rdjuni0r> baixei agora do server
<sistematico> h4rdjuni0r, Qual erro apareceu?
<h4rdjuni0r> pois tive que baixar e colocar na pen
<h4rdjuni0r> Não foi possível efetuar download de todos os indices de respositório
<rodman> mano se nao me falha a memoria pelo tempo dele
<rodman> 9.04
<rodman> 9 - 2009 04 - abril
<rodman> nao tem mais espelho de repositorios pra ele pelo menos nao oficialmente
<rodman> terminou na verdade em 23 de outubro desse ano
<rodman> saca so
<sistematico> h4rdjuni0r, Sem colar o erro em algum lugar fica difícil ajudar, cola ele no pastebin.com
<rodman> h4rdjuni0r, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<rodman> tema tab de linha de tempo e suporte deles
<rodman> o 8.04lts server é ate 2013
<rodman> o 10.04 lts server ate 2015
<rodman> h4rdjuni0r, esse 10.04 server lts q tow pondo nos servers do trampo
<rodman> saindo aki
<rodman> UdontKnow, bom trocar ideia com vc
<h4rdjuni0r> nao, desculpe mas tipo se for preciso eu atualizo para um melhor
<rodman> UdontKnow, melhoras mano
<sistematico> h4rdjuni0r, Em http://ubuntu.com a última ISO é 11.04
<rodman> h4rdjuni0r, cara tentei isso em um server do trampo me fudi
<h4rdjuni0r> o case e que eu pedi para atualizar pelo proprio linux e foi para o 9.10 e desistalou todos os drivers
<sistematico> h4rdjuni0r, Você baixou uma ISO antiga não sei porque.
<rodman> e outra h4rdjuni0r qual o uso desse SO servidor ou sua maquina pessoal
<rodman> segue a ordem mano
<rodman> baixa so o driver da rede Ether q vc deve ter ne
<UdontKnow> rodman: valeu
<rodman> dai da um distro upgrade nele
<rodman> e dai vai
<rodman> 10.04
<rodman> 10.10
<rodman> 11.04
<h4rdjuni0r> pessoal
<rodman> eu particularmente nao gosto disso
<rodman> faço o tar.gz do meu home e mando bala formato  e instalo do zero
<rodman> :D
<shallwe> fala galera boa tarde
<shallwe> pessoal, pq diabos o banshee nao tem suporte ao shoucast?
<rodman> boa saindo pra fumar senao nao paro pra fumar nunca
<sistematico> rodman, Eu já particiono a /home separada, aí não precisa nem backup :)
<rodman> h4rdjuni0r, espera logo por essa aki mano
<rodman> 11.10 	13 de Outubro de 2011 	Oneiric Ocelot[51] 	Abril de 2013
<FernandoBasso> Usar linux sem usar $HOME separada é coisa feia.
<FernandoBasso> Inadimissível.
<rodman> ha agente ainda ta em setembro ne
<rodman> esqueçe o q eu disse
<rodman> não uso a home mesclada com o /
<rodman> uso separada
<sistematico> FernandoBasso, Algumas distros colocam a /home junto por padrão.
<rodman> mais mesmo assim fica lixo da distro anterior
<rodman> se for assim formato e crio um dir /backup
<rodman> deixo tudo meu la
<rodman> mais prefiro formatar o disco todo
<sistematico> rodman, Eu uso a mesma /home desde 2004
<rodman> huauahua
<sistematico> rodman, Não acho que fica muito lixo não.
<rodman> sistematico, cara questao de gosto eu nao gosto
<rodman> prefiro assim
<rodman> pra mim fica saca muitos .dirs lá
<sistematico> é verdade..
<rodman> e talz
<rodman> :D
<rodman> mais sussa incrivel vc usar a mesma home desde 2004 lindaooo isso
<sistematico> É, quando eu troco de HD eu copio ele do mesmo jeito.
<rodman> lol
<rodman> ja fiz isso com o sistema inteiro
<rodman> :D
<rodman> mais pra aprender
<shallwe> desde 2004? entao vc ta usando ext2 ? o.O
<sistematico> é
<rodman> mais da pra converter po
<rodman> pow
<rodman> não dá? vi algo assim
<rodman> na net
<rodman> bem agora vou realmente fumar
<sistematico> Depende, acho que de ext3 pra ext4 dá.
<sistematico> ext2 eu não sei.
<shallwe> rodman, vai fumar nada fica ai
<shallwe> mais saudável :D
<sistematico> é
<sistematico> hahaha
<shallwe> bom entao vou jogar, mais saudavel que fumar :D meu querido heroes of newerth :D
<shallwe> ja no meu querido ubuntu 11.10 que ta beeeem legal, adorei essas novas alterações, design do nautilus melhor ainda
<shallwe> e já ta até usável para mim pelo menos
<sistematico> shallwe, http://counter.li.org/cgi-bin/runscript/display-person.cgi?user=456043
<sistematico> shallwe, Pra você não achar que é mentira minha home desde 2004
<sistematico> :D
<shallwe> sweeeet :P
<sistematico> Started:	oct 1997
<sistematico> Já faz um loooongo tempo.
<shallwe> é eu vi :P hahaha
<shallwe> eu sempre instalei junto a home ai sempre acabo apagando :P
<sistematico> Eu acho que 2 ou 3 aqui começaram a usar Linux antes disso.
<sistematico> shallwe, Sem querer me gabar, é claro! haeiaheiaueaheiaeae
<shallwe> é vcs ja são vovôs do linux :D
<sistematico> Passei por tanta distro que perdi a conta já.
<rodman> eu comecei no linux parolinnn algo assim dai nao gostei
<sistematico> Nunca vi.
<rodman> fui de mandrake 6 o unico q ja tinha tipo udev implementado automount e tinha drivers winmodem
<rodman> auahuauahuhauh
<rodman> conectiva linux parolin
<sistematico> Eu usei o Conectiva 3.0 (Guarani).
<sistematico> Que era uma péssima tradução do Red Hat.
<sistematico> A Conectiva alterava alguns scripts de boot e colocava umas mensagens coloridinhas e falava que era outra distro.
<sistematico> Uma vergonha.
<sistematico> Depois de 10 anos que eu descobri isso.
<shallwe> eu comecei no kurumin :D como era bom
<shallwe> igual ao ubuntu script tudo pront :D
<rodman> esse so peguei o cd nao instalei nao
<rodman> mais acho q ainda tenho joguei um monte fora
<shallwe> mas depois que surgiu o ubuntu, ai o resto é resto :P
<sistematico> shallwe, É, mais depois de um tempo, você vê que não é vantagem pegar tudo pronto.
<rodman> sistematico, verdade
<shallwe> sistematico, depende, como escritorio e em casa pra mim nao faz diferença :)
<sistematico> shallwe, Nem sempre o mais fácil é o mais simples, vide Windows;
<rodman> sistematico, ainda mais pra quem ker entender o sistema
<sistematico> shallwe, Tente fazer um patch para ele.
<rodman> por isso adoro o bom e velho slackware
<rodman> S2
<H3ruS> 0.0
<shallwe> que patch?
<H3ruS> openbsd é o melhor
<H3ruS> \o
<sistematico> shallwe, Alguma correção pro sistema.
<shallwe> sistematico, ai deixo pra vcs, eu só uso não programo :P
<sistematico> H3ruS, Já usei, mas não me adaptei.
<rodman> Verdade tow estudando OpenBSD pra instalar o firewall da empresa
<shallwe> alias programo php sql etc mas C entre outras eu passo :P
<sistematico> Usei o Slackare por 4 anos, depois desisti.
<H3ruS> agora eu to com debian aqui
<rodman> sistematico,  eu tb
<rodman> mano
<H3ruS> sistematico:
<rodman> mais que o bixin eh baum é
<H3ruS> sistematico: voce usa o que ae
<H3ruS> ubuntu + unity
<sistematico> H3ruS, Arch Linux.
<H3ruS> sistematico: to com debian + xmonad
<sistematico> H3ruS, Usei o Debian tambem, MUITO bom, porem, desisti tambem =]
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<shallwe> nao sei como o pessoal fala mal do unity eu adoro ele :D
<rodman> Rodman - Fedora 15 Spin xfce "alterado pra kde4.7 minha atual paixao" + o kernel 2.6.40 nativou ou 3.0 como preferirem chamar
<shallwe> uma mega evolução :P pelo menos no linux
<H3ruS> sistematico: conhece xmonad
<sistematico> Quanto ao xmonad, é extremamente NERD e Xiita pro meu gosto, hehehe
<H3ruS> wm
<shallwe> barra única em cima, simplicidade , facilidade e ESPAÇO na tela hahahaha
<sistematico> H3ruS,  Detesto Tiling cara!
<rodman> WM lol
<rodman> gosto dele
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<sistematico> H3ruS, Sou mais light nesse questio.
<H3ruS> sistematico: rapaz ...adorei
<sistematico> Pra WM eu uso PekWM e OpenBox.
<rodman> mais como disse tinha aversao ao kde 4.7 mas o bixo ta tao estavel e roda tao rapido q to usando ele
<H3ruS> hunm
<H3ruS> openbox foi o primeiro q usei
<H3ruS> gosto do xfce4 muuto bom
<H3ruS> unity ... ele é bom no começo
<H3ruS> mas enjoa rapido
<sistematico> H3ruS, Não me acostumo com aquilo, se for assim eu prefiro usar o tty1 e assistir vídeos com o cacaxine.
<rodman> enlightment
<rodman> lol
<H3ruS> demora demais para chegar onde voce quer
<H3ruS> aueauhuahauaa
<H3ruS> lol
<rodman> tomara q usem o API dele pra interface em android
<H3ruS> eu uso tty
<rodman> ficaria sho
<H3ruS> =D
<H3ruS> startx
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> inicia muito rapido
<wilfredo> Boa tarde Pessoal!!
<H3ruS> tarde
<sistematico> H3ruS, Falo tty mesmo.
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> sistematico: sim sim
<H3ruS> eu uso
<sistematico> H3ruS, lynx, irssi, mutt e etc.
<H3ruS> sistematico: eu uso weechat aqui
<sistematico> H3ruS, Sem X.
<H3ruS> e emacs
<H3ruS> para conectar
<H3ruS> no irc
<H3ruS> -=D
<H3ruS> to tentando usar emacs para conectar no msn
<sistematico> H3ruS, Já assistiu vídeos em modo texto?
<sistematico> H3ruS, Somente na tty?
<H3ruS> sistematico: nunca vi ... mas ja me disserao
<H3ruS> q tem como
<sistematico> Cara, é muito engraçado!
<sistematico> hehe
<H3ruS> eu uso plauer no terminal
<H3ruS> moc
<H3ruS> vo te mandar minha print
<sistematico> H3ruS, Chama-se libcaca.
<sistematico> H3ruS, Tem o libaa tambem.
<rodman> manda pra mim tb
<wilfredo> Tava querendo um help, talvez alguem possa me ajudar. Instalei o Ubuntu 11.04 e estou a procura de um player de video que tenha o recurso de DLNA, ou seja, quero reproduzir o conteudo do meu servidor DLNA no ubuntu. Alguem sabe de algum?
<sistematico> H3ruS, O que é plauer?
<H3ruS> player
<sistematico> wilfredo, Não tenho idéia :D
<rodman> esse xmonad deve ser bom com multiplos monitores to vendo o site
<rodman> :d
<H3ruS> sistematico: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/201109111316581366x768s.png/
<rodman> interessante
<H3ruS> rodman: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/24/201109111316581366x768s.png/
<rodman> deve ser otimo pra servers
<sistematico> wilfredo, Banshee, Totem, Gnome-Mplayer, VLC, tentou esses?
<H3ruS> rodman: sistematico eu to usando 5 terminal ... maquina virtual youtube 4 videos carregando
<wilfredo> ok, vou fazer um teste com esses aí. Obrigado.
<H3ruS> eu to usando 300mb de ram
<H3ruS> lol
<rodman> lol
<rodman> q massa
<H3ruS> 2% do processador
<rodman> isso é so o tamanho do kde compactado e nao executando
<rodman> aaiuahhauhauha
<H3ruS> to instaladno openbsd na vm
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<sistematico> Legal.
<rodman> iria de VLC wilfredo
<rodman> lol
<H3ruS> sistematico: rodman quem ja configurou qualquer wm antes
<H3ruS> usa ele tranquilo
<shallwe> H3ruS, meu deus que isso vc usa terminal? :O
<sistematico> H3ruS, Esse é meu PC hoje: http://forum.archlinux-br.org/viewtopic.php?pid=21845#p21845
<shallwe> em pleno século 21
<H3ruS> shallwe: sim
<rodman> saca firewall do openbsd legal H3ruS
<H3ruS> sim
<shallwe> tu é o cara :P
<rodman> H3ruS, eu configurei mano
<H3ruS> rodman: para min aprender a atualizar ele foi foda
<rodman> na verdade tenho trab emcima do vbox no trampo
<H3ruS> legal
<H3ruS> shallwe: aeuhauehauhauhaa
<sistematico> H3ruS, OpenBox + Nitrogen + Tint2 + Conky.
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> sistematico: testar xmobar e dzen2
<H3ruS> muito bom
<shallwe> sistematico, o seu pelo menos tem um X :D o do H3ruS ainda nao :P "ainda"
<H3ruS> essa barra de cima minha ae
<sistematico> H3ruS, Eu acho que fica muito simples e "simpático".
<H3ruS> é xmobar
<sistematico> H3ruS, Conky.
<H3ruS> hunm
<H3ruS> o dzen2 pegar as conf do conky e mostra nela
<rodman> aahauhuahuhau
<rodman> e o que vcs fazem do o resto do poder da maquina
<rodman> ?
<rodman> fumar
<rodman> ja volto
<H3ruS> compilação
<H3ruS> dev
<shallwe> de novo fumar wtf?
<H3ruS> =D
<H3ruS> lol
<UdontKnow> heh, desperdicio, ou o que mais?
<shallwe> a sim, servidor também tem que ter o mínimo de grafiso
<shallwe> graficos
<H3ruS> cara
<sistematico> A minha não tem poder.
<sistematico> haiehaeuae
<H3ruS> nao gosto de coisas baitolada como kde
<H3ruS> unity
<H3ruS> ja usei e nao gostei
<H3ruS> pesado demais
<H3ruS> afffs
<H3ruS> aqui eu penso em abrir
<H3ruS> ja ta aberto
<rodman> ate começei a usar modo texto mais nao achei muito produtivo "PRA MIM" antes q inicie uam flamewar
<H3ruS> sim sim ... depende para que voce usa
<rodman> huahuahua nao fumei ainda nao primeiro do dia
<H3ruS> ou no que voce usa
<shallwe> H3ruS, olha se vc não gosta é uma coisa, até respeito :P agora falar que é pesado ta louco, só se vc usa pentium 3 :P
<H3ruS> shallwe: é pesado sim
<H3ruS> tenho um i7
<H3ruS> e respeito sim
<shallwe> depende da maquina
<sistematico> shallwe, Pesa um pouquinho.
<shallwe> ai meu deus :P
<rodman> ê huaau to usando o fofinnn do KDE 4.7 nao fala dele assim nao
<H3ruS> i7, 4gb DDR3 NVIDIA 512
<shallwe> hoje em dia 4gigas de ram nao custa 120 pila pelo amor de deus :P
<H3ruS> shallwe: ta bom
<rodman> uhauhauhua ta com cara de MAC OS X
<sistematico> Se é servidor, não tem porque usar o X, se é desktop não tem porque não usa-lo, certo?
<shallwe> a sim servidor sim
<rodman> so keria saber como colocar a barra de menu no topo do desktop
<shallwe> tem que ter o maximo otimizado até 2% ja ta bom :D
<H3ruS> 0.0
<shallwe> rodman, mac osx é show :D respeito d+ os caras
<H3ruS> shallwe: da para instalar xmonad no mac tmabem
<H3ruS> =D
<H3ruS> aeuhauehuahaueauehaah
<shallwe> alias a barra de cima e o que u unity fez de juntar tudo é max osx :D
<shallwe> que os caras ja tem a anos
<shallwe> H3ruS, o.O
<H3ruS> sim
<H3ruS> acho massa demais a barra do mac
<H3ruS> os menus dos programas ficarem la e talz
<H3ruS> economiza espacaço
<shallwe> só o que estraga no mac é aquela barra ridicula de icones que fica aumentando de tamanho e ocupando tela :P
<H3ruS> shallwe: voce pode tirar ela
<shallwe> sim eu coloco pra ocultar
<H3ruS> ou diminuir o tamanho
<H3ruS> =D
<shallwe> é no serviço eu oculto :D
<H3ruS> eu ja instalei o mac aqui
 * sistematico se sentindo excluido da conversa.
<sistematico> hahieaheia
<H3ruS> aeuaheauhueaheuhaa
<H3ruS> sistematico: chega ae
<sistematico> Nunca usei MAC.
<H3ruS> \o
<shallwe> :P
<H3ruS> sistematico: eu ja fiz essas loucuras de mac hack
<shallwe> mac osx = unix por isso que é tão liso e bom
<H3ruS> assim q eu comprei o note
<H3ruS> shallwe: na verdade ele é unix por que ele comprou os direitos
<H3ruS> por isso ele pode dizer q é unix
<H3ruS> mas ele é unix like
<UdontKnow> nossa
<shallwe> aaa bom :P
<UdontKnow> quanta bobagem
<H3ruS> pessoal
<H3ruS> deem boas vindas para o guro
<H3ruS> quase o google da vida
<shallwe> salve grande guru
<H3ruS> lol
<H3ruS> pai de todos
<H3ruS> \o/
<UdontKnow> mac os x tem como base o darwin, derivado do freebsd
 * H3ruS isso mudou minha vida
 * H3ruS vai viver bem melhor depois disso
<shallwe> UdontKnow, boa não sabia :P
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> rapaz ... to tao feliz *-*
<H3ruS> shallwe: viu o site la
<H3ruS> do xmonad
<sistematico> UdontKnow, Você tem cadastro no Linux Counter?
<UdontKnow> H3ruS: se servir pra vc parar de falar o que nao sabe pra ficar posando, ta valendo
<H3ruS> net lenta hj
<H3ruS> affs
<shallwe> mas o legal, e eu acho que seria legal também, fazer uma distro pra linux otimizado pra um unico tipo de hardware
<UdontKnow> sistematico: nao. pra que?
<H3ruS> auehauehuaeuaeuahaahaahheueh
<H3ruS> UdontKnow: facil falar o que nao sabe neh
<sistematico> UdontKnow, Curiosidade, pra nada.
<H3ruS> para voce saber eu tenho um mac
<H3ruS> e conheços os cara q desenvolvem
<H3ruS> fiwww
<shallwe> eu tenho um ipod4g :D e um mac na firma
<UdontKnow> H3ruS: ainda sim falou bobagem
<rodman> tb nao tenho grana pra um macbook
<shallwe> e to esperando eles arrumarem o ibuntu pra colocar no ipod :D
<H3ruS> e voce ta certo
<rodman> dai fiz hackintosh
<H3ruS> sempre ta certo
<UdontKnow> H3ruS: quem vc conhece? ele confirma?
 * H3ruS o que guru diz
<H3ruS> ta certo
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> sistematico: ..... a iso nova do arch
<H3ruS> ja testou
<H3ruS> ?
<sistematico> H3ruS, A última é de 2009.
<H3ruS> eu testei aqui deu problam quando foi baixar
<shallwe> ja fiz hackintoch mas só rola em um tipo de hardware específico e fica off topic :P
<sistematico> H3ruS, Ele é rolling release, não tem versão.
<H3ruS> sistematico: eu baixei aqui
<H3ruS> e deu pau nos pacotes
<shallwe> ou domingo é liberado o chat aqui? :D
<sistematico> H3ruS, Qualquer ISO, é sempre a última.
<H3ruS> sistematico: eut o ligado
<H3ruS> ela pega da net
<H3ruS> mas deu problema
<sistematico> H3ruS, Porque?
<H3ruS> 0.0
<xGrind> domingo é multi-distro
<xGrind> xD
<H3ruS> sistematico: nao tem quando
<sistematico> H3ruS, Baixou a netinstall?
<H3ruS> sistematico: sim
<H3ruS> ja mudou a instalação
<H3ruS> parace q tem para escolher os desk agora
<sistematico> H3ruS, Baixa a outra, as NetInstalls antes desse mês estavam bugadas.
<H3ruS> mas eu nao cheguei nessa parte
<H3ruS> sistematico: a ta
<H3ruS> entao é isso
<sistematico> H3ruS, SEMPRE baixe as imagens CORE.
<H3ruS> ok
<sistematico> H3ruS, NetInstall é coisa de noob :)
<H3ruS> auehauhaeueuaheuahuaa
<rodman> humm
<H3ruS> ok
 * H3ruS é noob
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> sistematico: toca ae o/
<rodman> rapa cuidado com o q vcs falam na presença do UdontKnow
<sistematico> H3ruS, Quando mudou o Kernel de 2.6.X pra 3.0 deu erro na Netinstall do Arch.
<rodman> huahuahuau o cara tem bagagem
<H3ruS> aeuhauehaua
<rodman> ahauhuahuahuha
<shallwe> ta ficando muito tecnico isso aqui, vou jogar HON :P
<H3ruS> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa shallwe
<H3ruS> fica ae
<sistematico> H3ruS, Porque o grub referencia um arquivo errado.
<rodman> realmente nao existe compra de direitos Unix ele usa o kernel BSD
<rodman> darwin
<H3ruS> sistematico: sei .....
<sistematico> H3ruS, Mas os devs já corrigiram.
<H3ruS> legal
<H3ruS> entao vou pegar de novo
<H3ruS> rodman: em voce eu acredito \o
<shallwe> só se vcs falarem uma distro leval com um X leve debian pra um netbook com processador  n280 :P
<rodman> e isso clara significa q ele deve atender a Licença BSD
 * H3ruS acha rodman um cara bacana
<shallwe> fistro leve*
<shallwe> distro
<shallwe> eta teclado ruim
<H3ruS> shallwe: slitaz
<H3ruS> \o
<H3ruS> 32mb
<UdontKnow> rodman: sim, e a licenca bsd que ele atende e super simples
<shallwe> H3ruS, putz meu medo era vc responder primeiro :P
<rodman> shallwe, debian-BSD
<rodman> lol
<H3ruS> :(
 * H3ruS triste
<UdontKnow> rodman: "nao remova o cabecalho, pode fazer o que quiser com isso"
<rodman> tenho vontade de usar ele ou o pCBSD
<shallwe> mas deixa eu ver esse slitaz
<shallwe> :P
<shallwe> é debian?
<sistematico> shallwe, CrunchBang
<H3ruS> shallwe: slitaz é slitaz
<H3ruS> é proprio
<sistematico> shallwe, Sempre quis usar e nunca tive tempo.
<H3ruS> shallwe: voe pode jogar ele num pen
<H3ruS> e usar no pen
<H3ruS> para testar
<sistematico> shallwe, CrunchBand é Ubuntu + Openbox.
<H3ruS> ele é openbox se eu nao me engano
<shallwe> sistematico, vamos ver esse ai
<rodman> indo fumarrr mesmo agora
<lennykoala> Opa. Alguem pode ajudar eu instalei o unity 2D no 10.10 e o mouse nao func no desktop so nos menus do unity e tb n visulizo os arq q tao na area de trab
<H3ruS> 0.0
<sistematico> shallwe, Mas como o Ubuntu deriva do Debian, ele não deixa de ser Debian :)
<rodman> por favor dêemmm um break no chat ai
<rodman> ahuahauhuah lol
 * H3ruS diz ... todo mundo para de escrever até rodman voltar
<sistematico> Eu vou sair e volto depois, um abraço.
<shallwe> sistematico, a sim sim
<shallwe> blz vlw :D t+
<lennykoala> ja pesquisei no google mas nao encontrei solucao.
<sistematico> shallwe, rodman, H3ruS, UdontKnow, e todo mundo: Até mais pessoal!
<H3ruS> ZNC: \o
<H3ruS> sistematico: vai la man
<shallwe> sweet
<shallwe> H3ruS, que legal esse slitaz :D
<H3ruS> =D
<H3ruS> semeion: narigudo
<shallwe> to usando ubuntu 11.04 com unity 2d, mas mesmo assim é um peso o.O
<shallwe> e sera que esses derivados do ubuntu nao sao mais leves tipo o lubuntu?
<rodman> voltei
<shallwe> rodman, ja que voltou entao da uma dica ai de linux leve pra netbook:D ja tenho 2 dicas
<shallwe> crunchbang e slitaz
<rodman> hummm cara depende geralmente vc instala o linux e muda o WM ja fica
<rodman> bom
<shallwe> mesmo sendo ubuntu?
<shallwe> to usando o 11.04 com unity mas sinto que ta meio pesado
<shallwe> mesmo sendo o 2d
<H3ruS> vou montar um tuto de como instalr o xmonad
<H3ruS> com debian net install
<rodman> mesmo sendo ubuntu ele é um linux como qualquer outro
<rodman> blza monta H3ruS
<shallwe> alias deixa eu perguntar uma coisa, tem versão do ubuntu 11.04 pra netbook ou nao tem mais isso?
<rodman> quero da uma lida
<shallwe> sim to ligado :D
<rodman> acho q parou em um release anterior a esse né UdontKnow ?
<rodman> inclusive tem uma nota oficial no site do ubuntu sobre isso
<UdontKnow> huh?
<shallwe> hahahaha eu tava lendo um blog falando sobre o ubuntu remix 10.10 e olha a resposta de um louco:
<shallwe> "Sou designer gráfico e comprei um notebook que vinha com Ubuntu, gostei do sistema, mas ele não rodou alguns dos programas que uso para trabalhar como o Corel Draw, e se nem o Corel ele rodou, imagina outros programas... Não recomendo!"
<shallwe> rodman, pois é
<shallwe> nao vi mais falar no ubuntu remix
<shallwe> é que ele era unity e como agora o desktop usa unity tb deve ser tudo padrão
<rodman> o ultimo release com ubuntu netbook? tu lembra qual é
<shallwe> 10.10
<rodman> shallwe, ahauuauauhua lol
<shallwe> acho que nao tem ubuntu otimizado pra netbook
<rodman> shallwe, por otimizado vc quer dizer oq?
<shallwe> alias nao é otimizar é tirar coisas desnecessárias eu digo
<shallwe> mas olha o que achei :D
<shallwe> http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<shallwe> legal nao lembrava dele
<rodman> mais ele é mais pros eeepc da asus ne
<lennykoala> ola a todos, desculpa por insistir mas depois q instalei o unity 2d no 10.10 os arq da area de trab nao aparecem e o mouse nao func na area somente nos menus. Alguem ?
<rodman> ?
<shallwe> puxa mas é fogo, depois de usar unity ter que usar outra distro em netbook hahaha prefiro rodar assim como está mesmo :P em uma tela de 1024x600, 1 simples barra encima ajuda muuito
<shallwe> rodman, sim e eu estou com um eeepc da asus :D 1008ha
<rodman> ha pode crer
<rodman> shallwe,
<shallwe> mas estou no tando que o ubuntu 11.10 está mais rápido que o 11.04, acho que quando atualizar vai ficar melhor :D
<rodman> lennykoala,  cara usei o unity uma vez so mais acho q o comportamento é esse mesmo
<rodman> ele muda o conceito de icones no desktop mano
<shallwe> lennykoala, eu uso o 2d no 11.04 e antes estava com o 3d, instalei o 2d e ficou blz
<shallwe> pq nao atualiza o ubuntu?
<shallwe> o 11.04 é por 4 anos né?
<lennykoala> por causa do hardware
<shallwe> lennykoala, nao esta rodando oq?
<rodman> acho q vou da um reboot aki
<shallwe> passa teu hardware ai
<shallwe> rodman, o.O ta no ruindows? e deu update? :D
<lennykoala> depois q instalei o unity 2d os arq da area de trab nao aparecem e nem o mouse func
<rodman> nops
<lennykoala> eu preciso do unity pra faciliar o uso para os usuarios
<rodman> kernel lixo consumindo bateria
<rodman> vou iniciar o 2.6.3x
<shallwe> lennykoala, pois é, nao uso o 10.10, mas qual seu hardware que deu erro no 11.04?
<shallwe> rodman, aa bom :D
<rodman> uso windows so no trampo pra algumas coisas
<lennykoala> o problema e a lentidao tipo. Tenho maquinas com 512 e celeron
<lennykoala> fica horrivel
<rodman> q precisamos por conta do sistema integrado e em outro pc
<rodman> nao no meu nao vê windows a anos
<rodman> se bem q acho q vou instalar denovo pra usar o Priston
<shallwe> rodman, hahaha boa
<rodman> mais so com o hd de 1tb
<rodman> lennykoala, mano xfce nelas
<shallwe> lennykoala, entendi, mas acho que o 11.04 com unity 2d fica bom
<rodman> gtk2
<rodman> dai roda rodos os softwares pra gnome2 na manha do gato
<rodman> auahuha
<shallwe> lennykoala, pois é, 512 acho que é o minimo que ubuntu pede
<lennykoala> optei o 10.10 pelas atualizacoes serem mais estaveis do que as do 11
<shallwe> uhahuahua essa foi boa
<rodman> nao uso o fedora tb por isso unity dai pego o spin de um e instalo o q preciso
<rodman> mais to quase caindo pro lado do spin do kde mesmo
<lennykoala> acho q vou ficar com unity 2d com desktop assim mesmo. pelo menos ninguem enche a area de arquivos.
<rodman> hauhuahuahha
<rodman> na verdade o linux trata o desktop como uma pasta o unity so nao exibe ela mais tem
<lennykoala> isso mesmo. eu consigo usala indo para o diretorio mas no desk nao consigo.
<rodman> pessoal saindo aki
<rodman> vou banhar meu pitbull
<rodman> flws
<rodman> UdontKnow, vlws por tudo cara
<guerrilhaa> alguem ai usa steam no ubuntu ?
<shallwe> guerrilhaa, eu usava
<guerrilhaa> consegui instalar aqui, abre o game e tal
<guerrilhaa> mas fica MUITO pesado
<guerrilhaa> jogo veio, to tentando o team fortress 2
<shallwe> guerrilhaa, vc usa wine?
<shallwe> qual sua config?
<guerrilhaa> é, tive que subir o steam pelo wine
<guerrilhaa> 64x2 5600, 2gb ram, radeon x1650
<guerrilhaa> ta dual, no 7 o jogo roda assoviando
<shallwe> é fraca a config
<guerrilhaa> hmm
<guerrilhaa> wine heavy metal
<shallwe> sim mas wine dimiui a performance
<guerrilhaa> que catso
<shallwe> dependendo do jogo
<guerrilhaa> tava vendo na net tem algumas noticias da steam prometendo o client nativo em 2008
<guerrilhaa> virou lenda
<shallwe> hahaha é verdade tb estou esperando
<shallwe> pra mac ja saiu :D tb era lenda
<shallwe> vamos ver pra linux agora
<guerrilhaa> é vero, pra mac ja saiu
<guerrilhaa> essa putaria do directx
<guerrilhaa> conhece esse game? o que vc acha que precisa de hardware pra dar conta?
<guerrilhaa> vga tbm que me trinca, ati bem mais barata e no win rola dboa, no linux parece que fica mais pesado, sei la
<shallwe> guerrilhaa, eu rodo os nativos
<shallwe> heroes of newerth muuito bom
<shallwe> savage 2
<shallwe> tem varios
<shallwe> ubuntugames.org
<guerrilhaa> pdc
<guerrilhaa> eu jogo o urban
<guerrilhaa> savage tenho medo, muito rpgzao
<guerrilhaa> ai perde a vida social
<shallwe> savage 2
<shallwe> rpg? que nada paulera hahuahua
<guerrilhaa> hauehaeu
<guerrilhaa> po, mas o tf é minha paixao
<guerrilhaa> jogava quake 1 tf desde sei la, 2000
<guerrilhaa> to com o windows so pra jogar o tf2
<shallwe> é algumas vezes tem que se usar windows pra essas coisas :D
<guerrilhaa> é, so pra perder tempo memo
<guerrilhaa> joguim e etc
<guerrilhaa> pra trampar o ubuntu ate sobra
<guerrilhaa> so sinto falta de um editor firulento de video, o kdenlive ainda ta mirim
<rodman> voltei pessoas
<rodman> lol
<picolo> Boa tarde. Caramba, o icone da wireless sumiu, alguem ja teve esse pobrema
<guerrilhaa> many times
<guerrilhaa> as vz ele estava ali, so que num ponto muito minusculo
<guerrilhaa> tenta adicionar o area de notificaaco
<picolo> cara, mas no 11.04 nao consigo adicionar
<rodman> ou entao roda o network-manager-plugin algo assim
<shallwe> galera pra fazer rede no  ubuntu nao é só instalar o samba?
<rodman> pra fazer o linux interagir com outros sistemas vc usa  o SAMBA
<shallwe> e entre ubuntu e ubuntu
<rodman> mais rede entre sistemas linux mesmo nao preisa dele
<shallwe> ué estranho
<rodman> pode usar o ssh
<rodman> protocolo com criptografia
<shallwe> vou tentar vlw :D vamos ver
<picolo> rodman, como eu rodaria isso?
<rodman> pera ai
<rodman> abre um terminal
<rodman> ?
<stockhol1er> dia
<rodman> lembrei mano
<rodman> ahuahuauuuaha
<rodman> quando o picolo apareçer pede pra ele falar comigo
<stockhol1er> rodman: serve o Supremo Sr. Kayo?
<rodman> hahuahhuahuhuah
<rodman> ele  já é supremo
<stockhol1er> ahueueauheauheuhae
<stockhol1er> ^^
<rodman> nao deve ter mais duvidasss alias é um deus ne
<rodman> vou lancar ali ja q volto
<stockhol1er> rodman: ^^
<rodman> stockhol1er, ^^
<tux-ma> rodman, i ai kra...
<tux-ma> rodman, fazendo o teste ainda...
<UdontKnow> que teste?
<tux-ma> UdontKnow, ele tava fazendo um teste ai rhtc
<rodman>  uuhhuhaua terminei
<rodman> é q o site disponibiliza pra gente vê nosso desempenho qualquer um pode fazer
<rodman> ja volto comida do dog aki
<guerrilhaa> o samba é um compartilhador de arquivos
<guerrilhaa> se as maquinas estiverem na mesma rede / classe ja se falam
<ELETRONICO_HW> samba é pra danca, bastante usado no rio de janeiro e sao paulo no mes de fevereiro
<ELETRONICO_HW> :$
<UdontKnow> ELETRONICO_HW: pra dizer isso, vc esta na "roda" errada :-)
<ELETRONICO_HW> UdontKnow: rsrsrrsrss
<shallwe> voltando
<xispirito> o/
<rodman> caracas
<rodman> UdontKnow, ei mano ta ai me diz uma coisa sabe como recuperar senha de icq
<rodman> ?
<UdontKnow> rodman: vai no site e clica em lost my passord? lol
<Maninho> 0.0
<rodman> vlws mano
<tux-ma> kra icq pensava que isso já estava instinto
<rodman> bixo se recuperar manooooo doidoooo tu vai ta TOP no rankinggg de amigos
<rodman> instinto pra mim a rede de icq e irc bate de 1000 a 0 nesse msn lixo
 * Maninho ficou sego de-repente
<tux-ma> rodman, icq não sei porq utilize apenas uma vez na vida...agora o irc eu axo muito massa msmo
<peregrinator_six> barna, good night man.
<rodman> cara so falar num recurso q o irc tem nativo e o msn nao resume de download
<rodman> so isso quebra eles
<rodman> oiaaa icq mobile lol
<UdontKnow> icq, algo que eu nem lembrava que existia
<UdontKnow> e os caras eram prepotentes, "universal internet number"
<rodman> hauahuuahhauua verdade
<rodman> mais antes de msn em ele era o grande lançe pelo menos eu gostava de usar
<rodman> simples rapido
<rodman> funcional
<UdontKnow> mas os termos de uso sao iguais do msn -- pessimos
<UdontKnow> entao nao uso nenhum desses'2
<rodman> ahuahauahuau
<tux-ma> rodman, kra lembro do icq porq quando eu digitava parecia daquela maquinas antigas...nem lembro o nome...fazia uns tec tec
<rodman> tu eh um cara muito fodaaa mermo no bom sentido
<tux-ma> rodman, parei di usar no mesmo dia
<rodman> tux-ma, isso era efeito
<rodman> lol isso era massa
<tux-ma> rodman, huahuahuauha
<tux-ma> rodman, kra agora uma vez vi uma reportagem que ele ainda é muito utilizado na russia..tanto que uma empresa estava querendo comprar
<guerrilhaa> a aol comprou ou sei la que rolo foi com a mirabilis
<guerrilhaa> ai ficaram os 2 brigando, o msn bombou na publicidade e jaz
<rodman> vero
<rodman> mostra q as vezes briga politica ppor algo não compensa
<rodman> pois vem um lixo  e passa na frente
<tux-ma> rodman, falando em compra e venda quer só ver oq a merd....da microsoft vai fazer com o skype
<rodman> pior q eles tao sendo espertos na compra mano assim como a meu ver o google ta sendo esperto em adquirir a motorola
<ELETRONICO_HW> é a guerra dos S.O para o futuro dos Smartphones
<ELETRONICO_HW> por isso
<ELETRONICO_HW> android precisa de melhor hardware
<ELETRONICO_HW> por isso comprou motorola
<tux-ma> rodman, vamos ver no que dar...
<tux-ma> isso tá quase virando é uma guerra..huahuaha
<ELETRONICO_HW> vai ganhar Google
<rodman> é sei meu UIN mais nao lembro a asenha
<rodman> affz
<rodman> sempre foi uma guerra de interesses pow
<rodman> alguem assistiu piratas do vale do silicio
<tux-ma> eu
<tux-ma> muito massa...
<tux-ma> tenho muitos filmes de pc
<tux-ma> hackers 1,2,3
<tux-ma> e muitos outros
<Fubeka> oi
<Fubeka> estou com um problema no ubuntu alguem pode me ajudar?
<ZNC> !vidente
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'vidente' not found
<ZNC> !boa-de-cristal
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'boa-de-cristal' not found
<rodman> tem icq client nativo pra linux ja
<rodman> lol
<ZNC> !nun-deu
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'nun-deu' not found
<rodman> comer
<ZNC> rodman, faz tempo que existe icq for linux
<Fubeka> Ei ajuda ae
<tux-ma> Fubeka, fala ai oq tá pegando
<barna> Fubeka, vc ta querendo entrar no icq pelo ubuntu? é isso! acabei de chegar e peguei o bonde andando!
<guerrilhaa> quase todos tem como por conta do icq, pidgin e afins
<guerrilhaa> amsn
<guerrilhaa> kopete
<barna> sim sim, o kra saiu!
<rodman> Gooogle, que eu saiba tinham cliente
<guerrilhaa> eu uso tudo no mesmo lugar
<guerrilhaa> aqui no irc, no bitlbee
<rodman> clientes de terceiros como é o emesene amsn
<rodman> ate pq o icq nao tem protocolo aberto
<guerrilhaa> http://www.bitlbee.org/]
<rodman> tem um cliente nativo na pagina deles pra linux
<guerrilhaa> pq ai eu entro pelo celular em um servidor de irc e ja conecta nos chats todos
<rodman> e nao deve ser tao recente pq é em AIr da adobe
<guerrilhaa> nem sei onde o povo ta conectado, mas da pra falar com todos, e consome poca banda pq é so texto
<Gooogle> rodman, qual aplicativo esta usando pro icq?
<tux-ma> Gooogle, o kopete axo que pega icq,msn
<tux-ma> e outros
<Gooogle> lol
<barna> eu uso o pidgin! até hoje acho o melhor deles!
<Gooogle> vc acha
<tux-ma> Gooogle, tem o licq tbm
<Gooogle> mas nao quero icq nao gosto
<Gooogle> ao perguntei pro rodman
<rodman> na minha epoca ahuahuah usava Licq
<tux-ma> rodman, qual distribuição que vc utiliza...
<tux-ma> rodman, ubuntu
<rodman> comendooo minuto
<Gooogle> rodman, vc esta comendo minuto? o relogio n e ruim?
<Gooogle> :-P
<rodman> huhuhuhuuiuuuu lol
<Srlinux_> eaew
<jose> pessoal tenho tido problema no compartilhamento de arquivos pessoais o gnome-user-share, não consigo acessá-lo, estou usando o ubuntu 11.4
<jose> outro problema é a personalização do som de notificação do thunderbird que mesmo selecionando o arquivo ele não reproduz som
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-03
<kernel> onde fica o arquivo de configuração dos aliases?
<vitorlobo> kernel,  quem souber, morre
<kernel> vitorlobo, que isso irmao
<kernel> oloko
<kernel> ;/
<vitorlobo> kernel,  tem isso no xchat?
<vitorlobo> aliases
<kernel> quero saber
<kernel> nao irmao
<kernel> tem no linux
<kernel> ouxe
<vitorlobo> kernel,  axo q é aqui  Settings -> Advanced -> User Commands
<kernel> porque eu sempre tenho que digitar o aliases do comando ls
<kernel> fica chato
<kernel> mais vou procurar
<Celso> xuxuco: to quase indo pro freeBSD
<Celso> hahahaha
<kernel> achei vitorlobo
<kernel> :P
<kernel> é no ~/.bashrc
<xuxuco> Celso
<xuxuco> complexo a lot
<xuxuco> openbsd
<xuxuco> neh
<xuxuco> rs
<vitorlobo> kernel, pernsei q tava falando dos aliases do irc
<kernel> nao irmoa
<kernel> que isso
<kernel> é do linux
<vitorlobo> kernel,  isso depende de cada interface grafica...unity é diferente do lxde do xfce etc..rs
<vitorlobo> kernel, ah..do bash
<kernel> é do bash
<vitorlobo> Celso, n sou 3 semanas pra vc instalar o freebsd e tirar
<vitorlobo> rs
<Celso> vitorlobo: por que?
<Celso> o OpenBSD aqui ta complicado
<Celso> muitos erros na instalação de pacotes
<vitorlobo> Celso, em pé de pica, ngm gosta de subir
<vitorlobo> por isso
<Celso> hahaha
<vitorlobo> Celso, agora tem algo no freeBSD...q é iniqualavel a qualquer outro
<vitorlobo> Celso, o mascote http://arthalitafauzi.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/bsd-girl.jpg
<Celso> rapaz
<Celso> quase apanho da muie
<Celso> eita mascote
<Celso> 0-0
<vitorlobo> ihuahuauhahuauhauhahuaa
<vitorlobo> Celso, minha muié tbm é ciumenta se visse ave
<vitorlobo> o couro comeria
<vitorlobo> kernel, a tua é? bonito casal
<vitorlobo> rs
<Celso> hahahaha
<kernel> vitorlobo, mais ou menos
<kernel> ciumes é uma coisa que puxa a desconfiança
<kernel> eu penso assim
<Celso> depois de 25 anos de casado ja nao é tão cimumenta assim,mas se bobear a vassoura come solta
<kernel> se eu confio nela pra que ter ciumes?
<kernel> ;/
<Celso> ja consegui instalar pelo menos o fluxbox no OpenBsd
<Celso> ufa
<vitorlobo> kernel, ciumes é algo q vem da irracionalidade...do homem..subconsciente..vc n controla apenas sente e explode
<vitorlobo> kernel,  obviamente q quem confia tem menos
<vitorlobo> mas ainda pode ter um tanto
<vitorlobo> rs
<kernel> kkkkk
<kernel> claro
<vitorlobo> kernel,  é q nem no transito..vc confia na tua mulher...mas n confia nos outros carros
<kernel> é impossivel nao ter
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<robinhood> esse
<robinhood> xubuntu é q interface grafica?
<Kazenin> xfce
<robinhood> pow
<robinhood> instalei ele aqui
<robinhood> lindo a lot
<robinhood> rs
<robinhood> axo q vo rancar
<Kazenin> ;)
<robinhood> o debian e por ele
<robinhood> paguei pau
<Kazenin> mto bom
<robinhood> sim
<robinhood> e leve
<robinhood> ta loco
<robinhood> paguei pau
<robinhood> rs
<robinhood> vo amanha comprar 1 cd virgem
<robinhood> e por ele
<velho> um
<Ricardo__> debian é bom.. meio espartano mas é bom
 * barna tb curte debian alem de num usar a um bom tempo!
<Ricardo__> o bom é q tu instala ele uma vez so e um abraço nunca mais.. so vai dar pau se cara fizer merda.. eheeheh e poucos bugs...
<barna> tenta um rm -rf pra ver se num vai dar pau!!!!!!
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<Ricardo__> eh fui instalar um .deb
<Ricardo__> mais moderno ae dum programa
<Ricardo__> o synaptic queria remover o gnome 2 inteiro
<Ricardo__> ahaahah
<Ricardo__> ainda bem q vi
<Ricardo__> sen oa ja era
<pauloolhos> Utilizo o Debian
<pauloolhos> Ola
<barna> ola
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece algum outro programa que funciona igual o teamviewer
<pauloolhos> no linux
<xGrind> pauloolhos: nem conheço ;/
<geowany> pauloolhos: dá pra tunelar o vnc pelo ssh
<pauloolhos> vou da uma olhada geowany
<pauloolhos> geo
<pauloolhos> conhece o teamviewm
<pauloolhos> ?
<geowany> pauloolhos: conheço sim...não passa de um programa que tunela o vnc pelo ssh
<geowany> pauloolhos: http://www.hardware.com.br/tutoriais/dominando-ssh/pagina10.html
<kernel> ṕara que serve esse aplicativo de Bluetooth?
<MarconM> kernel, para se comunicar com bluetooth :?
<kernel> sim
<kernel> deve ser
<kernel> mais eu tenho que ter um adaptador ?
<kernel> porque ele vem com esse aplicativo se nao tem o adaptador?
<MarconM> kernel, se ele tiver bluetooth
<MarconM> é soh sincronizar
<kernel> como sincroniza?
<kernel> tenho ele aqui no netbook
<xGrind> kernel: tem q ter o adaptador. eu uso o/
<kernel> eu tenho um netbook aqui
<kernel> com ubuntu 12.04
<kernel> ele tem um aplicativo de Bluetooth
<kernel> mais tem que ter um adaptador para ele funcionar?
<kernel> ou ja vem integrado?
<xGrind> kernel: tem q ter. é igual um pendrive
<xGrind> vo tirar uma foto e mostrar pra vc
<kernel> to ligado
<kernel> eu sei como é
<kernel> tem uma anteninha
<kernel> tipo um pendrive mesmo
<xGrind> kernel: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/2012-09-03-010426.php
<xuxuco> alguem
<xuxuco> aqui faz facul?
<xuxuco> 8 semestres
<xuxuco> de facul da qantos anos?
<MarconM> xuxuco: sim ... contabilidade
<MarconM> )
<MarconM> =)
<xGrind> educação fisica :D
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> 8 semestres
<xuxuco> é qantos anos?
<xuxuco> de facul
<xuxuco> ?
<xGrind> 4
<xuxuco> um
<xGrind> 1 semestre = 6 meses
<xuxuco> tempo a lot
<xuxuco> mais tem como fazer
<xuxuco> 2 semestres por x?
<xGrind> x?
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> x ?
<xuxuco> digo
<xuxuco> 6 meses
<xuxuco> = 1 semestre
<xuxuco> mais eu posso antecipar materia?
<xuxuco> invez de fazer 1 semestre
<xuxuco> adianto materia
<xuxuco> pra fazer 2 semestres a cada 6 meses?
<xGrind> logico q nao
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> santa mae de dio /o\
<xGrind> é igual vc ta na 7ª serie q querer fazer 7ª e 8ª junto
<xGrind> kk
<MarconM> bom isso se chama, supletivo
<MarconM> \o/
<MarconM> auehauhueheuhua
<xGrind> huahua
<xuxuco> xGrind
<xuxuco> uai
<xuxuco> meu primo fez facul
<xuxuco> de direito
<xuxuco> em 3 anos e meio
<xGrind> o negocio ja é semestre. o cara ta querendo trimestre
<MarconM> xuxuco: entao ele parou
<MarconM> com 3 anos e meio
<xuxuco> nao parou
<xuxuco> ele é formado
<xuxuco> mais é 3 anos ou 4
<MarconM> minha namorada faz e sao 5 anos
<xuxuco> sei q ele acabou
<xuxuco> antes
<MarconM> 0.0
<xuxuco> do tempo
<xuxuco> e ja passou na oab
<MarconM> impossible
<MarconM> xuxuco: passar na OAB voce pode passar
<MarconM> contabilidade voce tem que fazer a prova tambem
<MarconM> para tirar o CRC
<MarconM> igual OAB
<MarconM> no terceiro ano voce tem direito de fazer a prova
<xuxuco> a oab
<xuxuco> é sinistra
<MarconM> se passar voce tira o crc mas nao pega por que nao tem o diploma de conclusao
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> so passa 15 %
<MarconM> xuxuco: nem é
<xuxuco> nao é?
<xuxuco> ja viu o indice
<MarconM> é mó ease
<xuxuco> de aprovação?
<MarconM> xuxuco: q q tem
<xuxuco> so 15 %
<xuxuco> conseguem passar
<MarconM> indica q 85 nao estudaram
<xuxuco> a isso é
<xuxuco> mais conheco mto nego com facul
<xuxuco> de direito
<xuxuco> q nem oab tem
<xuxuco> burrice
<xuxuco> é q nem engenheiro fazer facul
<xuxuco> e nao ter o crea
<xuxuco> e medico nao ter crm
<xuxuco> mesma coisa q jogar $$ no lixo
<MarconM> xuxuco: para min deveria todos ter uma prova
<MarconM> até gari
<MarconM> cara medico tem q tirar o crm
<MarconM> e tem medico q nao sabe nem apra q serve insulina
<MarconM> foda
<xuxuco> MarconM isso é os profissionais
<xuxuco> lixos
<MarconM> nao saber para q serve insulina
<xuxuco> q temos no mercado
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> mais oq acho tb
<xuxuco> q mto nego q vai pra facul
<xuxuco> começa la
<xuxuco> começa ir pra farra
<xuxuco> e ninguem estuda
<xuxuco> so ker saber de vadiar comer as puta
<xuxuco> e so perde tempo
<xuxuco> http://www.cederj.edu.br/cederj/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=16
<barna> vamos pegar leve nos palavrões aki galera? :)
<MarconM> 0.0 palavroes
<xuxuco> MarconM
<xuxuco> viu ai?
<xuxuco> http://www.cederj.edu.br/cederj/index.php?option=com_content&view=frontpage&Itemid=16
<MarconM> xuxuco: nao
<MarconM> to dando aula agora
<Leonardo_> Olá
<velho> bom dia!!
<velho> quem traduz o Centro de Software Ubuntu? Gostava de ajudar
<velho> quem traduz o Centro de Software Ubuntu? Gostava de ajudar. Como posso ajudar?
<Celso> bom dia
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Celso> bom dia
<velho> quem traduz o Centro de Software Ubuntu? Gostava de ajudar. Como posso ajudar?
<Rudolf> Fisico: dia
<Rudolf> velho: www.ubuntu-br.org
<sagat> bomdia
<vitorlobo> kernel, sempre online hein
<mwallacesd> Hello there, how are you evil guys!
<mwallacesd> Bom dia galerinha do mal, beleza???
<mwallacesd> =)
<pauloolhos> Opa
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<mwallacesd> Opa bom dia pauloolhos, estamos ai/
<mwallacesd> Na atividade como diria a Nação Zumbi
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> E esse projeto com o bacula, como vai?
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> alguem ae meche com eletronica
<mwallacesd> Cade o carinha que deceu o pau no PHP dizendo que era isso e aquilo outro, e que a melhor opção era ambiente em JAVA?
<mwallacesd> Ou ainda C#/.NET etc..
<Rudolf> python
<Rudolf> asp
<Rudolf> c++
<Rudolf> brainfuck
<Rudolf> coldfusion
<mwallacesd> Olha a merda ai: http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/08/critical-bug-discovered-in-newest-java/
<mwallacesd> E ele dizia que PHP tava cheio de falhas e que nada supera o JAVA... Queria ver a reação dele agora...
<mwallacesd> >)
<mwallacesd> Ha ha ha!
<MarconM> Rudolf, mwallacesd e ae
<MarconM> bom dia
<mwallacesd> Opa MarconM, blz? Bom dia.
<MarconM> mwallacesd, bom dia
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, nem sei pq java existe...axo q foi criação do satanás
<GTK_Thi> como eu tiro o gdm pra n iniciar com o linux?
<GTK_Thi> ou melhor, o gnome
<Ursinha> GTK_Thi, vc quer trocar o gnome ou não quer que tenha janelas?
<Ursinha> só o modo gráfico, digo
<GTK_Thi> quero só tirar ele do início do pc
<GTK_Thi> q depois eu possa ativar
<Ursinha> GTK_Thi, vc quer que inicie sem modo gráfico então?
<Ursinha> só no console?
<GTK_Thi> isso
<Ursinha> que ubuntu vc está usando?
<GTK_Thi> 11.10
<GTK_Thi> ops 11.04
<Ursinha> tá, perai só um instante
<kernel> 11.04 ou 12.04?
<kernel> o.O
<GTK_Thi> 11.04
<Ursinha> GTK_Thi, olha só, vc tá no computador onde quer fazer isso?
<GTK_Thi> sim.
<Ursinha> GTK_Thi, então abra um terminal, por favor. e digite:
<Ursinha> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Ursinha> nesse arquivo vai ter uma variavel chamada GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Ursinha> no seu, vai estar provavelmente assim:
<Ursinha> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash”
<Ursinha> vc só vai adicionar a palavra text no final, assim:
<Ursinha> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash text”
<Ursinha> ai vc vai salvar e sair
<Ursinha> no mesmo terminal, vc digita:
<Ursinha> sudo update-grub
<Ursinha> e pronto, ele não vai mais abrir o X quando reiniciar
<Ursinha> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-to-disable-x-at-boot-time
<Fisico> Rudolf: mas tá travando muito esse mint aqui, mas possivelmente deve ser problema de esquentar muito o proc, drivers, num é possivel q trave assim, vou instalar aqui na maq do laboratório
<Rudolf> Fisico: instale o lm_sensors e ore para seu dispositivo de temperatura ser suportado. depois disso coloque numa tela watch -n 1 sensors
<messsias> boas tardes
<Rudolf> tarde
<Celso> esse ports é bacana
<Celso> como se diz lá em minas....trem baun
<xispirito> HÁ
<xispirito> opa, errei
<Fisico> Rudolf: mas tá uma lerdeza só esse repositório do ubuntu para puxar aguns prog viu Rudolf
<Fisico> aqui na ufscar
<Rudolf> Fisico: vai saber... pode ser sua rede, a rede deles, o caminho até a rede deles
<Fisico> tem como investigar/
<Fisico> ?
<Rudolf> Fisico: mtr
<Fisico> obrigado, vou pesquisa
<Fisico> pesquisar como fazer
<Fisico> :)
<Rudolf> Fisico: vc instalou o mtr que te falei uma vez?
<Fisico> qual  vez? eu instalei a pouco tempo esse linux mint
<Rudolf> Fisico: tente um apt-cache search mtr
<Rudolf> Fisico: cola a resposta em algum pastebin
<Fisico> agora o synapt tá usando o apt
<Fisico> mas depois eu te passo Rudolf
<Fisico> obrigado
<Fisico> Rudolf:  http://pastebin.com/PWfhX9hc
<Rudolf> Fisico: mtr - Ferramenta traceroute de tela cheia em ncurses e X11.
<Rudolf> Fisico: apt-get install mtr
<Rudolf> Fisico: depois
<Rudolf> Fisico: mtr --curses "ip-do-seridor"
<Rudolf> Fisico: não é entre aspas
<Fisico> ok
<Fisico> qual ip q eu ponho, como descubro o ip do servidor?
<Fisico> ele está usando o apt
<Fisico> to baixando ainda, mas está lendo
<Fisico> ele nu deixa eu dar apt-get install
<Rudolf> hehehe
<Rudolf> é, se está usando
<Rudolf> tem que cancelar ou esperar
<Rudolf> Fisico: não precisa ser o ip, pode ser o nome lá da sources.list
<Fisico> entendi, agora aumentou para 90kb/s, mas quando termiinar de instalar eu faço isso Rudolf , obrigado
<Rudolf> Fisico: mtr --curses us.archive.ubuntu.com por exemplo
<Fisico> Rudolf: entendi, obrigad
<Fisico> obrigado
<Rudolf> Fisico: provavelmente só funcione como root
<Fisico> acho tb q sim
<Fisico> Rudolf:  http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/nvidia-comeca-trabalhar-suporte-tecnologia-optimus-para-linux.html
<Rudolf> Fisico: juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuura
<Fisico> parece q acaba a restrição
<Rudolf> quase dois anos depois
<Fisico> dureza
<Rudolf> casa, escrever projeto de fisica 3
<tom__> estou com problemas no gerenciador de atualizações
<robinhood> ola
<robinhood> alguem pode me ajudaR?
<robinhood> Celsinho Rudolf
<robinhood> em que arquivo altero a porta do apache2?
<barna> robinhood, não temos bola de cristal, fale o seu problema, quem souber/puder vai lhe ajudar!
<xuxuco> sudo vim /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<xuxuco> ja axei
<xuxuco> 189.4.238.74
<xuxuco> barna
<xuxuco> http://189.4.238.74:9025
<xuxuco> ve se abre ai
<alexactis> hello my people
<alexactis> posso tirar uma dúvida básica?
<alexactis> o wine tá mais fácil que na época que tentei instalar o Office 2000?
<alexactis> o que eu consigo instalar nele? queria o Photoshop, Corel Draw e Office 2010
<alexactis> já está fazendo isso?
<Alch> ola, sera que alguem pode me dar um helpzinho?
<Alch> to usando ubuntu direto do pendrive no meu notebook, mais algo ta fazendo ele rodar muito quente
<Alch> instalei o jupiter, e deu uma melhorada, mais ainda ta quente demais
<Alch> to achando que pode ser o unity, mais sinceramente num sei mexer muito aqui ?P
<Alch> :p
<vitorlobo> alexactis, YES
<vitorlobo> alexactis, é so vc instalar o sudo apt-get install playonlinux que vem com o suporte a office 2007, e photoshop e sei la mais oq...q é um complemento do wine
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-04
<alexactis> desculpa, tenho que instalar o wine e este pacote ai?
<alexactis> alguem ai já esperimentou?
<Jeff_br> salve
<Jeff_br> alguem
<Jeff_br> toc toc
<xuxuco> liberta
<xuxuco> djjjjj
<xuxuco> deixa a mascara cair
<Jeff_br> xuxuco
<xuxuco> oi
<alexactis> Fala Jeff_br
<Jeff_br> nossa primeiramente, queria dizer que estou muito feliz por ter encontrado o canal ubuntu br
<Jeff_br> to pulando aqui na cadeira
<alexactis> seja bem vindo
<Jeff_br> obrigado
<alexactis> sou novato aqui tambem...
<Jeff_br> mais que legal
<Jeff_br> eu to procurando um programador que manje de java cara
<alexactis> aqui vc deve encontrar alguem que manje
<Jeff_br> n achei nenhum canal java br..
<Jeff_br> talvez em encontre alguem que programa em java aqui
<Jeff_br>  alguem aqui programa em java
<Jeff_br>  alguem aqui programa em java
<Jeff_br>  alguem aqui programa em java
<Jeff_br>  alguem aqui programa em java
<Jeff_br> help
<alexactis> provavelmente encontre, mas o movimento tá meio fraco por aqui hoje
<Jeff_br> poutz precisava de algum maluco pra me salvar rsrs
<Jeff_br> se programa alexactis
<alexactis> nada... fiz uma introdução a Java na faculdade mas levei pau, hehehe
<Jeff_br> kkkkkkk
<alexactis> tenho um colega que manja mas ele ´ta trabalhando na CPM Braxis e tá sem tempo até para bater papo...
<Jeff_br> imagino..
<Jeff_br> tipo eu to com uma duvida boba
<alexactis> vamo ver se eu me lembro... hehehe
<alexactis> pena que ele ta off no face senão poderia intermediar
<Jeff_br> pdk
<alexactis> você postava e eu passava para ele a duvida
<Jeff_br> de boa
<alexactis> pessoal tá dando um erro no Ubuntu aqui que o led no capslock fica piscando alguem sabe o que é?
<alexactis> descobrí o que é, no windows se vc carregava o sistema com alguma coisa ligada na USB e desligava com ele dava ela azul, parece que no Ubuntu dá a mesma coisa, foi só tirar o mouse que funcionou...
<revolts> alguem ae manja de systemd ?
<ghhernandes> ae galera, ainda vira usar o ubuntu 10.04?
<ghhernandes> Galera, ainda compensa usar o ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Rudolf> ghhernandes: defina: compensa
<ghhernandes> pelas atualizações, segurança
<ghhernandes> compatibilidade..
<Rudolf> não compensa
<Ricardo__> o ruim é q o lts 10.04 foi mto bom
<Ricardo__> em relacao a esse 12.04 palha
<ghhernandes> então, por essa causa acho que vou partir pra outra distribuição..
<Peste_Bubonica> ghhernandes, gentoo na véia
<Ricardo__> eu uso debian
<Ricardo__> ate 2014 to garantido
<Rudolf> eu uso gentoo
<Peste_Bubonica> :~
<Ricardo__> com squeeze
<Peste_Bubonica> squeeze eu uso tb
<Ricardo__> na real queria meter um centos
<Peste_Bubonica> pra beber agua
<Ricardo__> suporte de 7 anos
<Peste_Bubonica> mas tem um pouco de gosto de plastico
<Ricardo__> gnome 2 forever alone
<Ricardo__> ahaaha
<ghhernandes> to pensando no mint, vou dar uma pesquisada
<Ricardo__> mint tem mto bug
<Ricardo__> ja pus e so dor de cabeca
<Ricardo__> a versao xfce toda bugada
<Ricardo__> a com mate nao testei
<ghhernandes> vo ter que sair galera, daqui a pouco entro denovo, falo.
<Ricardo__> e cinnamon é gnome 3
<ghhernandes> ...pensei no mate, mais vou ver oque faço haha
<Celso> slackão
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: essa do squeeze foi boa
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: realmente mint é tenso
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: um amigo tenta usar
<Ricardo__> bah cara sei la ate quis dar um chance pro mint
<Rudolf> Ricardo__: disse que vive travando
<Ricardo__> mas pus a versao xfce
<Ricardo__> cheio de pau ja
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, fuleragem mode on
<Ricardo__> repositorio lento
<Ricardo__> varios bugs
<Ricardo__> o visual até q ta tri
<Ricardo__> e ja vem completinho
<Ricardo__> mas ter bugs nao era
<Ricardo__> tao falando bem do solusos q é debian estavel com kernel novo e firefox atual
<Ricardo__> vo ate dar uma olhada
<Rudolf> odeio distro "completa"
<Rudolf> geralmente não uso nem 10% desse completo
<Ricardo__> pois é
<Ricardo__> e ainda mto dependente do ubuntu
<Ricardo__> o mint
<Fisico> Rudolf: nossos problemas acabaram!
<Rudolf> quais?
<Fisico> veja: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIO4l0zHGjw
<Fisico> https://github.com/gpoore/pythontex
<Rod> i
<Rudolf> sono
<Rudolf> Fisico: www.coursera.org
<Rudolf> Fisico: vendo curso de aprendizado de maquina
<Rudolf> mwahahaha
<Peste_Bubonica> distro completa
<Peste_Bubonica> vem com compiuladores
<Peste_Bubonica> planilhas eletronicas
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: navegado
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: cliente irc
<Rudolf> cliente de e-mail (mutt)
<Fisico> mas q bom esse site hein Rudolf
<Rudolf> é massa
<Rudolf> tem que ter dedicação
<Rudolf> bom que tem legenda para quem escuta mal como eu
<Fisico> vc escuta mal Rudolf ?
<Rudolf> Fisico: em ingles sim
<Rudolf> mwahahahaha
<Rudolf> mas já to cuidando disso
<Rudolf> 3~4 aulas por semana
<Fisico> Rudolf:  para ingles já viu o livemocha?
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> Rudolf: \o
<Rudolf> não gostei
<Rudolf> MarconM: noite
<Rudolf> Fisico: não gostei
<Rudolf> Fisico: ficou enrolado
<Rudolf> Fisico: e pago
<Rudolf> Fisico: prefiro pagar com professor frente a frente
<Rudolf> tomar banho
<Rudolf> fuiz
<Fisico> é, ai nesse caso é melhor
<Fisico> abraços Rudolf
<Rudolf> acabei mais cedo do que previ os exercicios de hoje
<MarconM> Fisico: ouviu falar desse gnomebuntu
<Fisico> ainda não, só do unity
<Fisico> MarconM:  tem link?
<MarconM> Fisico: to tentando achar, diz q vai ser lançado junto com o ubuntu 12.10
<Fisico> mas q beleza hein
<Fisico> esse unity acabou com o ubuntu, fedora..
<MarconM> Fisico: achei o link
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes
<Fisico> :)
<MarconM> ja vou testar
<Fisico> mas q bom hein, já está até para download
<Fisico> eu to testando o mint aqui
<MarconM> Fisico: nao fui com o mint nao
<MarconM> muito verde
<MarconM> aeuahuehaeueha
<MarconM> apesar de eu ser palmeiras
<Fisico> kkk
<xuxuco> axo
<Fisico> tb sou palmeirense, mas eu gostei, para quem inicia é o ideal
<xuxuco> q serei
<xuxuco> rico
<xuxuco> em 2013
<MarconM> xuxuco: vai casar com um veio rico
<MarconM> 0.0
<xuxuco> s
<MarconM> entao ta
<MarconM> xuxuco: ubuntu + gnome = gnomebuntu
<MarconM> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes
<MarconM> tem para download
<xuxuco> odeio
<xuxuco> gnome
<xuxuco> kk
<xuxuco> to usando xfe
<MarconM> xuxuco: nossa ... pra que tanta raiva em seu coração
<MarconM> T>T
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> xfe
<xuxuco> é bonitao
<xuxuco> vo por xubuntu
<xuxuco> aki
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkk
<pauloolhos> oi
<MarconM> pauloolhos: oi
<rafaelsoaresbr> io
<MarconM> rafaelsoaresbr: oi
<rafaelsoaresbr> conexão péssima aqui
<xuxuco> rafaelsoaresbr corno
<xuxuco> rico
<rafaelsoaresbr> güá
<rafaelsoaresbr> 12.10 está aprontando \o/
<pauloolhos> oi
<rafaelsoaresbr> io
<MarconM> alguem curte eletronica ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> MarconM fiz um curso, tinha circuitos digitais no meio
<MarconM> rafaelsoaresbr: massa ... to fazendo um pedal para guitarra
<MarconM> tipp homemad
<MarconM> homemade*
<MarconM> rafaelsoaresbr: da um manjo http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=121
<rafaelsoaresbr> putz, a única coisa que eu fiz foi uma fonte DC kk
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkk
<rafaelsoaresbr> a gente usava um programa lá pra desenhar o circuito e o esquema da placa
<MarconM> rafaelsoaresbr: eu tenho alguns aqui
<MarconM> é massa
<MarconM> rpaz hj eu passei o dia tirando transistor
<ghhernandes> galera, tem um site que tem praticamente todas distribuições linux que tem hoje, alguem pode me passar? eu tinha o link mais perdi ;/
<MarconM> e resistor
<MarconM> aeuhauhueha
<Boner> alguêm ai sabe aonde eu arranjo um proxy confiavel ?
<Celso> bom dia
<Jeff_br> Bom DIa
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  ACORDAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Fisico> Rudolf: ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: hau!
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, http://blogdoperrone.blogosfera.uol.com.br/2012/09/por-incentivo-do-governo-para-categorias-de-base-corinthians-penhora-parque-sao-jorge-e-consegue-liminar-em-briga-com-prefeitura-sobre-iptu/
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, olha o nível da fuleragem
<Peste_Bubonica> TUDO foi feito nas coxas neste novo estádio
<Peste_Bubonica> dinheiro publico
<Peste_Bubonica> incentivo publico destinado a alguem especificamente (crime nro 2)
<vitorlobo> pão e circo
<vitorlobo> por mim explode tudo
<Peste_Bubonica> agora, descobriram que devem pra prefeitura, e nao poderiam usar o dinheiro
<Peste_Bubonica> crime 3
<Peste_Bubonica> eles mesmo assim nao querem pagar (crime 4)
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: "para meus amigos, tudo..."
<vitorlobo> dai tu vai ver o povo Brasileiro se voltar para a corrupção rs
<Peste_Bubonica> mas precisam de certidao negativa de debto
<Peste_Bubonica> entao, a prefeitura aceita um terreno em troca de uma possivel derrota na ação judicial (crime 5) para emitir uma certidao negativa mesmo nao sendo possivel (crime 6)
<Rudolf> é muita grana
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, demais da conta
<Peste_Bubonica> e o traficante do presidente do corinthians nao pode perder essa mamata
<vitorlobo> spectra, pega ele
<vitorlobo> maldito seja
<vitorlobo> aqui pode tdo
<vitorlobo> menos futebol
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Peste_Bubonica> vitoravelino, 0.o
<vitorlobo> n sou vitoravelino
<vitorlobo> rs
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Rudolf> huheiuheiuheiuehiuehieuh
<Rudolf> hadouken!
<[cannibalera]> dae galera
<Boner> preciso de duas coisas
<Boner> alguÊm pode me ajudar ?
<vitorlobo> Boner, eu tbm, minha mulher e dinheiro
<vitorlobo> kernel, opa
<vitorlobo> rs
<Boner> ahahaha
<kernel> vish
<Boner> as minhas são bem mais fácil
<kernel> tava me esperando era?
<kernel> lol
<vitorlobo> kernel,  n...deixo on geralmente aqui rs
<kernel> iuheiaehAIieHIueHAeu
<vitorlobo> Boner, diga rs
<vitorlobo> kernel, pvt
<Boner> primeiro um proxy confiável de http
<Boner> e segundo como recupero minha senha do nickserv
<jose__> Bom dia
<jose__> Ops Boa tarde
<jose__> Pessoal preciso de ajuda de alguém
<Daekdroom> Faça sua pergunta.
<jose__> estou com a versão 12
<jose__> e  ela esta muito diferente da 10 que usava
<jose__> já começa com os menus
<jose__> Eu estou apanhando para abrir o consola
<jose__> como faço?
<jose__> o ambiente grafico é muito diferente e limitado
<rafaelsoaresbr> jose__: pressione a tecla win e digite "terminal"
<jose__> e conheço pouco de linux para resolver
<DavyS> jose__, ctrl + alt + t
<rafaelsoaresbr> jose__: o ambiente gráfico mudou
<jose__> eu estou rodando ele pelo vware
<jose__> to instalando um servidor de proxy que eu achei
<rafaelsoaresbr> ah tah
<vitorlobo> jose__, se vc n gostar da interface
<vitorlobo> jose__, mete o xfce nele..lxde
<vitorlobo> como eu fiz
<vitorlobo> q volta a interface conservadora de antes
<vitorlobo> :D
<jose__> e como faz?
<vitorlobo> menu e tal
<vitorlobo> jose__, abre o console, digita apt-get install lxde
<vitorlobo> jose__,  dai instala, vai em.... sessão, trocar a sessão e muda de unity para lxde
<vitorlobo> e pronto \o/
<wlcosta> Boa tarde!
<jose__> deu essa mensagem Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package lxde
<vitorlobo> jose__,  da apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<vitorlobo> jose__,  e depois volta no apt-get install lxde -y
<jose__> ok
<jose__> rodar vm linux numa maquina amd 5000 32b  2 gb de ram  com windows 7     OS LAGS PIRAMMMMMMMMMMMMM
<jose__> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> jose__,  tira o windows 7 roda linux definitivo e seja feliz
<jose__> seria facil se nao tivesse que rodar as aplicações que rodo
<jose__> huahuahua já começa pelo fotoshop
<wlcosta> eu uso o photoshop no meu ubuntu
<jose__> favor nem me venha falar em emular e Gimp
<wlcosta> o cs5
<Ricardo__> wine fede mto melhor dualboot entao
<xGrind> jose; http://www.photoshoponline.com.br/editor/
<jose__> brow
<jose__> pra colocar em português uma versão em ingles
<jose__> como é?
<jose__> Sensacional
<jose__> Funcionou muito bem meu amigo
<jose__> obrigado
<MarconM> alguem sabe de algum programa para formatar em baixo nivel o H
<MarconM> HD
<xGrind> jose__: la em cima tem a opção. mas aki ja foi em portugues. o.O
<xGrind> penultima opção la em cima. do lado de Help
<rafaelsoaresbr> MarconM: eu uso o dd :-D
<Rudolf> MarconM: dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sdX
<MarconM> Rudolf: ele vai zerar o HD
<MarconM> vai ficar novim
<MarconM> *-*
<Rudolf> MarconM: aí não
<MarconM> 0.0
<Rudolf> MarconM: ele vai escrever dados randomicos E pode parar/travar se achar inconsistências no hardware
<Rudolf> MarconM: não corrige
<jose__> como eu edito o soucers.list com permissão para salvar:?
<Rudolf> jose__: como root
<MarconM> Rudolf: hunm
<MarconM> entendi
<MarconM> vou usar o acronis entao
<jose__> pelo terminal?
<MarconM> jose__: sim
<MarconM> é bom
<MarconM> emacs -nw /etc/apt/sourcers.list
<Rudolf> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<xGrind> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<MarconM> nano 0.0
<MarconM> xGrind: deixa de ser moça
<MarconM> usa algo descente
<MarconM> notepad /etc/apt/sourcers.list
<vitorlobo> jose__,  bom ne
<MarconM> \o/
<xGrind> notepad. isso sim é bom kk
<MarconM> aueahuehauheauha
<vitorlobo> jose__,  digita gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vitorlobo> rs
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> rapaz ... vamus confundir o cara
<MarconM> emacs -nw é o mió
<jose__> valeu
<jose__> no consola é possivel colar?
<Rudolf> jose__: sim, com o wheel do mouse
<Rudolf> jose__: seleciona e cola com o wheel do mouse
<Rudolf> 14:20 < MarconM> emacs -nw é o mió
<Rudolf> nada como impor o próprio gosto
<vitorlobo> jose__, aperta o botão direito do mouse e poe COLAR
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuheiuhe
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, tu trampa com oq mano?
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: firewall, pentest
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, arruma uma boquinha ae pra mim rs
<vitorlobo> to mais duro que pau de tarado
 * vitorlobo rindo
<xGrind> kk
<Kanin_Chang_Kung> jiraia_,  morra maldito _o) ~~~~ >->o
<Rudolf> OH MY GOSH
<jiraia_> vitorlobo, espada olimpica
<jiraia_> :D
<vitorlobo> jiraia_, DAYLEON
<vitorlobo> \o/
<vitorlobo> ja pulei pra jaspion
<Kazenin> oO
<YokoBR> e ai galera
<YokoBR> fiz um programinha simples pra gerenciar servidores linux por interface gráfica. Tá bem básico ainda, mas muito util, ao menos pra mim que não estou o tempo todo na empresa e preciso às vezes que gente leiga reinicie um serviço parado.
<YokoBR> http://code.google.com/p/linux-server-management/
<Kazenin> jiraia_, não esqueça de mim, Kazenin Mafuba >>> http://www.ricbit.com/mundobizarro/jiraiya.php
<Kazenin> YokoBR, vou subir num server e testar...
<YokoBR> Dêem opiniões, bugs, sugestões, elogios...
<Kazenin> server de testes, claro ;)
<YokoBR> Kazenin, sábias palavras hehehe
<Kazenin> YokoBR, todos os scripts funcionaram, parabéns
<YokoBR> Kazenin, valeu! Quem tiver mais idéias aí pra complementar, sugestões, podem mandar :D
<YokoBR> Kazenin, estou implementando agora uma função para desligar com tempo programado
<spiga> alguem aki ta usando o gnome 3.2
<spiga> ?
<Rudolf> spiga: deus me livre
<Rudolf> YokoBR: isso é um novo webmin?
<Rudolf> YokoBR: como você está tratando a segurança?
<YokoBR> Rudolf, cada comando tem o gksu antes, pra confirmar que o usuário é administrador... e alguns como o "Reboot" tem confirmação antes de pedir a autenticação.
<Rudolf> gksu?
<YokoBR> É só um conjunto de scripts.. com interface para o usuário.. É que como vou sair de férias, em caso de algum problema no servidor, fica mais fácil instruir um funcionário qualquer com o minimo de noção pra clicar
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: viu isso?
<Rudolf> YokoBR: cara, na minha humiiiirrrrde opnião
<Rudolf> YokoBR: muda esse framework
<Rudolf> YokoBR: não use gksu
<Rudolf> YokoBR: bom, cuidado
<YokoBR> Rudolf, fiz o mais simples possível... É só um script pra substituir o prompt de comando
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, what?
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vazei...
<Rudolf> YokoBR: como disse, cuidado com essa simplicidade
<YokoBR> Rudolf, que tipo de problemas acha que pode existir?
<Peste_Bubonica> ah, quase nada ;)
<Peste_Bubonica> nego corta até a porta do ssh
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, "deus me livre" rindo muito
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhauhaa
<YokoBR> Mas galera, é um script pra ser executado local... não vejo diferença entre meu script e abrir o terminal e digitar o mesmo comando
<Peste_Bubonica> localmente não é critico
<xuxuco> http://www.livestream.com/radiozonix
<xuxuco> queria saber oq leva
<xuxuco> 1 pessoa investir 30 k
<xuxuco> em 1 estudio pra webradio
<xuxuco> oO
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, crack
<YokoBR> Peste_Bubonica, mas ele só roda local. A idéia é simplesmente permitir que um usuário mais leigo consiga, por exemplo, reiniciar o apache sem precisar abrir o terminal e digitar na "medonha tela do DOS"
<Peste_Bubonica> YokoBR, tendi!
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: é um solução local. o problema é como isso será usado ao vc colocar no google code
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica
<xuxuco> deve ser
<xuxuco> essa porra nem da $$
<Peste_Bubonica> mas esse tipo de usuario nao deveria ter acesso no seu server eu acho
<xuxuco> webrádio
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: BINGO!
<YokoBR> EITA! Não tem acesso no meu server de jeito nenhum
<Peste_Bubonica> ow, vão compra um positivo ae
<Peste_Bubonica> http://www.extra.com.br/Informatica/Computadores/Computador-Positivo-Sim-3D-com-Intel-Pentium-E6300-2GB-500GB-Gravador-de-DVD-Leitor-de-Cartoes-e-Linux-Monitor-LCD-HP-18-5-L185B-WE129-TFT-1000038098.html
<Peste_Bubonica> ta baratinho
<Rudolf> hueheiuehiehiuehieuhe
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, se o mesmo bug cai pra 200 reais, os caras tão fodidos
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: e o aspira também
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, demais
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, ja ouviu falar da PontoBr?
<Peste_Bubonica> aí em ribs?
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: não
<Peste_Bubonica> fica ali na Dom Pedro
<Peste_Bubonica> é bem conhecida
<Peste_Bubonica> uma vez entramos no site,e  tinha uma camera digital por 85 reais
<Peste_Bubonica> uma Sony
<Peste_Bubonica> em 2002 era bem cara :)
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, posilixo no extra ta maluco
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, ja vem com prazo , dia hora e data, para quebrar
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, aí, um amigo comprou uma pelo site e ligou pra perguntar se poderia ir buscar
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, aí, o cara disse q tinha havido um errro, e q nao poderia terminar a venda... O cara disse q ia chamar a policia
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: heuheiuehiuehieuheiuhe
<Peste_Bubonica> ai, o advogado dos caras ja estava la. e pegou o telefone
<Rudolf> nossa
<Peste_Bubonica> disse q ia processar o cara, pq ele sabia q e era erro e que queria se beneficiar disso, q tb era crime
<xuxuco> mais isso da merda
<Peste_Bubonica> aí, ele ficou com medo e cusou
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, pensa a qtde de gente q nao comprou o treco voando
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: haaaaaa!
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica erro em aspas
<vitorlobo> nossa
<vitorlobo> uhauhauahauhauhahuaauhahua
<xuxuco> pode alegar
<vitorlobo> Por: R$201.248,98 ou 12X de R$ 16.770,75
<xuxuco> propaganda enganosa
<xuxuco> axo q se for pra justica
<xuxuco> ganha
<Peste_Bubonica> vitoravelino, :)
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, possivelmente
<Rudolf> xuxuco: ganha quem tiver mais culhoes (vulgo advogado)
<xuxuco> se eles nao kiserem dar o produto
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, mas ele cusou
<vitorlobo> vitoravelino, vai ter q mudar o nick hein
<vitorlobo> ahuauhauhauhahuaa
<xuxuco> Rudolf pq
<xuxuco> akela parada
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: ele podia colocar que pensou que era promoção
<Rudolf> uai
<xuxuco> kem garante q foi bug dou site
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, era bundão
<xuxuco> ou eles mesmos fizeram
<xuxuco> isso?
<Peste_Bubonica> desligou o telefone e cancelou o pedido
<xuxuco> pra atrair cliente?
<xuxuco> aqui no rio
<xuxuco> tem 1 site
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahuauhauhahuaa
<xuxuco> chamado boadica.com.br
<xuxuco> sempre anunciam la mais barato
<Peste_Bubonica> Rudolf, vc nao acredita ne, mas um amigo meu achou um site bugado e comprou uma camera digital por 50 conto
<xuxuco> e so pode comprar na loja fisica
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Peste_Bubonica> chegou
<xuxuco> sempre q chega la o cliente
<xuxuco> fala q acabou
<Peste_Bubonica> me senti um idiota
<xuxuco> a promocao
<Peste_Bubonica> pq programo ha algum tempo
<Peste_Bubonica> e nunca pensei que pudesse haver um bug tao desgraçado num site de compras
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<Peste_Bubonica> o cara mudava os preços antes de dar submit no form, e ao invez do sistema pegar o preço do banco, pegava do form web
<Peste_Bubonica> o cara mudava com um plugin de firefox antes de submeter a query
<Peste_Bubonica> uhauhauhauhauhauh
<Rudolf> seamonkey
<Rudolf> ou coisa assim
<Peste_Bubonica> nem lembro :)
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica aki tem 1 site de anuncios
<xuxuco> q poe varios produtos de info
<xuxuco> de varias lojas
<vitorlobo> eu penso que se vc for no procon
<vitorlobo> reclamar
<xuxuco> no site ta 1 preço
<vitorlobo> obrigatoriamente o extra
<xuxuco> qando chega na loja
<vitorlobo> te da esse pc ai
<vitorlobo> pra n pagar o processo
<xuxuco> falam q acabaram a promoção
<vitorlobo> aauhauhauhahuaa
<xuxuco> vitorlobo kk
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, ridiculo né?
<xuxuco> eu sou doido pra processar
<xuxuco> o boa dica
<xuxuco> sem zoa
<xuxuco> da odio
<xuxuco> vejo hd barato la
<xuxuco> vo na loja comprar
<xuxuco> falam q acabaram a promoção
<xuxuco> q é tal preço
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, promoção dura um request http
<Rudolf> kkkk
<xuxuco> isso ai é propaganda enganosa
<xuxuco> da processo
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica sim
<xuxuco> isso da merda
<xuxuco> se meter na justiça
<xuxuco> outra merda
<xuxuco> q nao sei ainda como faliu
<xuxuco> é akele gruppoun
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica ja foi nakilo?
<xuxuco> bang de churrascaria
<xuxuco> pizzaria?
<Peste_Bubonica> ja comprei coisas por la
<xuxuco> é horrivel
<xuxuco> nego te trata mal a lot
<Peste_Bubonica> sim... acertei a mao uma ou duas vezes
<xuxuco> tem dia pra ir hora
<xuxuco> isso qando tu chega la
<Peste_Bubonica> tava falando sobre isso pro Rudolf hoje
<xuxuco> nego te trata diferente
<xuxuco> das pessoas q pagaram
<xuxuco> sem ser por gruppoun
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, como vc se fosse um fila da puta
<xuxuco> na loja
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> da até odio
<Peste_Bubonica> sim... mas é escolha deles colocar o anuncio
<Peste_Bubonica> da proxima vez que quiser vender um groupon, enfie o dedo no cu antes de por no teclado
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica o gruppon
<xuxuco> é pra divulgar
<xuxuco> o estabelicemento
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, vc pode reclamar no groupon isso
<xuxuco> pro cara ir la comer e voltar
<xuxuco> tu vai
<Peste_Bubonica> falar q está sendo mal atendido no estabelecimento X
<xuxuco> nego te trata mal
<xuxuco> ninguem volta
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica da em nada
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, ridiculo
<xuxuco> amiga do meu primo
<xuxuco> é advogada
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, é pq nao pagam os 10% do garçom qdo é groupon
<xuxuco> ta processando o grupoun
<xuxuco> e a loja
<Peste_Bubonica> sim.. tem que por no toba GERAL
<xuxuco> pq o maluco era negro
<xuxuco> e trataram ele mal
<Peste_Bubonica> vixi
<xuxuco> falando coisas racistas
<Peste_Bubonica> oloko
<xuxuco> o kara la
<xuxuco> piadinhas
<Peste_Bubonica> q q falaram?
<Peste_Bubonica> caralho
<xuxuco> ai ele meteu no pau
<Peste_Bubonica> ja tinha que chamar a policia
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica a comentaram 1 com outro
<xuxuco> la
<xuxuco> funcionario
<xuxuco> a ninguem meresse esses macaco de favela
<Peste_Bubonica> é incrivel
<xuxuco> compra 1 coisa barata
<Peste_Bubonica> o dono do estabelecimento decide colocar cupons de desconto
<Peste_Bubonica> e trata mal o cara pq ele comprou
<xuxuco> e enxe de macaco
<xuxuco> ai o cara
<xuxuco> ouviu
<xuxuco> panhou testemunha
<Peste_Bubonica> nuss
<xuxuco> ta processando la
<Peste_Bubonica> vai ganhar 50k facil
<xuxuco> ta pra ganhar uns 20 mil
<Peste_Bubonica> acho q da mais hein
<xuxuco> q a amiga do meu primo falou
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: muitas bananas
<Peste_Bubonica> um crime de ódio desses
<Peste_Bubonica> como diriam no south park... se for tratar alguem mal, trate alguem com a mesma cor que a sua
<Peste_Bubonica> é melhor :)
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica racismo
<xuxuco> da merda fudida
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> senta na toba linda
<Peste_Bubonica> sim
<Peste_Bubonica> e eu acho é pouco
<Peste_Bubonica> como é que em 2012 vc ainda tem uns crimes absurdos desses
<Peste_Bubonica> motivados por puristas preconceituosos do caralho
<xuxuco> sabe
<Peste_Bubonica> ainda mais no brasil, que é tudo junto e misturado
<xuxuco> oq é pior q racismo?
<xuxuco> q da merda pior
<xuxuco> é preconceito
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, corrupção :)
<xuxuco> a pessoa portadora de deficiencia
<xuxuco> isso ai tem agravante
<xuxuco> pela lei
<Peste_Bubonica> corrupção é um crime contra todos
<xuxuco> tudo triplica
<Peste_Bubonica> contra crianças, negros, brancos e amarelos
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> mais contra deficiente
<xuxuco> é pior ainda
<Peste_Bubonica> tem sim
<Peste_Bubonica> e ta certo
<xuxuco> pq tem agravante
<Peste_Bubonica> tem que botar pra foder
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica 1 x
<xuxuco> no bb
<xuxuco> entrou 1 cadeirante
<xuxuco> sakaz?
<xuxuco> so q o cara nao tem como passar pela porta giratoria
<xuxuco> o segurança
<xuxuco> impediu a entrada dele
<xuxuco> nao keria abrir a porta de vidro lateral
<xuxuco> pra ele entrar com a cadeira
<xuxuco> foids
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, ja enrabou os caras?
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica como assim?
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehieuhieuhe
<Rudolf> Peste_Bubonica: assim vc deixa ele constrangido
<xuxuco> po
<xuxuco> mais voltando ao foco principal
<xuxuco> eu acho q grupoun
<xuxuco> nao durara mto tempo mais nao
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, o cadeirante mano
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, ja processou os caras?
<xuxuco> se tu ve a quantidade de nego
<xuxuco> q fala mal
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica nem
<xuxuco> do grupoun em blogs
<xuxuco> reclame aqui
<xuxuco> e etc
<Peste_Bubonica> xuxuco, nunca mais comprei nada la
<Peste_Bubonica> esses dias promoçao de play station
<Peste_Bubonica> de 2.200 por 1.100
<Peste_Bubonica> vai se fode
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica
<xuxuco> la so presta
<xuxuco> comprar produtos
<xuxuco> serviços é sux
<Peste_Bubonica> e aqueles leiloes de centavos?
<Peste_Bubonica> só biqueira tb
<xuxuco> nunca comprei la
<Peste_Bubonica> mukirana
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica eu vi 1 vez
<xuxuco> carro ser vendido por 200 r$
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xuxuco> mais era sorteio
<xuxuco> sux
<Peste_Bubonica> pior q vende mesmo
<xuxuco> maluco pagava 200 r$ pra participar
<Peste_Bubonica> mas ja viu como funcioan?
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> é sorteio
<xuxuco> sux
<Peste_Bubonica> ja vi geladeira por 60 reais
<xuxuco> kem se da bem eo dono do carrro
<xuxuco> poe la
<xuxuco> lucra 4 x o valor do carro
<Peste_Bubonica> nao é bem sorteio
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkk
<Peste_Bubonica> vc paga para dar lances
<Peste_Bubonica> cada lance custa 1 real
<Peste_Bubonica> e cada lance dado aumenta em 1 centavo o valor do bagulho
<Peste_Bubonica> entao, o site compra uma geladeira por 1.500
<Peste_Bubonica> e poe o leilao pra começar
<Peste_Bubonica> quem da o ultimo lance ganha...
<Peste_Bubonica> o leilao dura 10 segundos, que se renovam a cada lance
<Peste_Bubonica> o cara clica, volta o timer para 10 de novo
<Peste_Bubonica> se o tempo acabar e ninguem der lance, vence que deu o ultimo
<Peste_Bubonica> mas vc imagina... um produto vendido por 60 reais, deu mais 4 mil de lucro liquido
<Peste_Bubonica> o cara deve ter dado uns 400 lances pra ganhar, entao ate valeu a pena pra lee, mas os outros perderam os lances :)
<xuxuco> Peste_Bubonica
<xuxuco> isso é 1 otima forma de lucrar
<xuxuco> amigo meu
<xuxuco> queria montar 1 site desses
<xuxuco> andei até vendo script pronto
<xuxuco> tem 1 penca
<xuxuco> gringo
<xuxuco> nesse eskema
<xuxuco> em php
<Peste_Bubonica> sim
<Peste_Bubonica> mas tem vida curta
<xuxuco> sim
<xuxuco> o foda de fazer algo
<xuxuco> é gerar visita
<xuxuco> unico meio q conheco de visita
<xuxuco> é via spam
<xuxuco> minha namo mesmo
<xuxuco> tem 1 lojinha virtual
<xuxuco> qando spamamos da 2 mil acessos da noite pro dia
<xuxuco> qando nao spama
<xuxuco> da 10 , 12 acessos
<xuxuco> gerar acessos fortes
<xuxuco> é dificil a lot
<xuxuco> tenke ter grana
<Rudolf> sempre
<xuxuco> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/431547_418888988147162_1049441351_n.jpg
<xuxuco> bela frase
<xuxuco> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> xuxuco,  por isso q o Brasil é considerado o maior País católico do mundo
<vitorlobo> xuxuco, políticos são os representantes
<vitorlobo> xuxuco,  queria tanto ver a merda q daria se geral votasse nulo
<vitorlobo> rs
<Rudolf> Bhuehieuheiuheiuheiuh
<spiga> como desabilitou a bomba do mouse ficar agarrando a tela to com 2 monitor
<vitorlobo> xuxuco,  http://www.pragmatismopolitico.com.br/2012/09/padre-culpa-criancas-pedofilia-seduzem-seus-agressores.html
<vitorlobo> spiga,  como é a bomba do mouse?
<spiga> vitorlobo: tipo dual monitor ... quando vou passar mouse de um lado para outro da tela
<spiga> ele agarra no canto do monitor. tenho que dar 1 tapinha para sair... queria que fluise livremente
<Peste_Bubonica> http://www.pragmatismopolitico.com.br/2012/09/padre-culpa-criancas-pedofilia-seduzem-seus-agressores.html
<Peste_Bubonica> suspeitei desde o principio que a culpa era das crianças
<Peste_Bubonica> puts
<Peste_Bubonica> vitorlobo, lemos a mesma coisa
<xGrind> foram abusados? ;x
<Peste_Bubonica> xGrind, :)
<Peste_Bubonica> eu tb suspeito q qdo somos assaltados, a culpa também é nossa...
<Peste_Bubonica> pq trabalhamos, e compramos algo...
<Peste_Bubonica> o certo seria trabalhar até a amorte, e doar tudo que se tem para os vagabundos
<Peste_Bubonica> e qdo alguem usa drogas, a culpa é dela tb..
<spiga> o que é stick edge do ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica,  auhauhahuauhahuauhaaa
<MarconM> alguem ae meche com firebird
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, vc acha graça naquele jovem nerd?
<Peste_Bubonica> vitorlobo, o que é isso?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> UHAAHUAUUHAUHAUHAAUHHAUA
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica,  acabou dando uma sensasional resposta
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahauhauahaa
<vitorlobo> licensed,  vc conhece ne? o jovem nerd
<Peste_Bubonica> 0.o
<licensed> vitorlobo, sim sim.. mas n vejo graça
<vitorlobo> licensed, rs eu tbm
<vitorlobo> eu acho completamente sem graça
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> licensed,  uma galerona na cp baba esses cara
<vitorlobo> n entendo rs
<licensed> vitorlobo, geral baba.. tambem.. mas nao questiono nao.. deixa pra la pow quem quiser
<licensed> tambem nao tenho raiva nao
<licensed> so nao entendo o motivo
<vitorlobo> aauhhhauhaa
<vitorlobo> poisé
<licensed> vitorlobo, cuidado com off-topic heeheh
<vitorlobo> licensed,  reclama com Andre_Gondim
<vitorlobo> :)
<licensed> quem ta com o nick do Andre_Gondim ?
<vitorlobo> licensed, eis a questao
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Peste_Bubonica> vitorlobo, cp?
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica,  campus party
<Spectron> boa noite pessoal
<Peste_Bubonica> tendi
<Peste_Bubonica> vou comer
<xuxuco> Spectron
<xuxuco> corno
<Spectron> iae chifrudo
<vitorlobo> Spectron, xuxuco  corno e xifrudo
<vitorlobo> são irmãos?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Spectron> [vitorlobo]: kk
<Spectron> amigos
<Spectron> lol
<Spectron> [xuxuco]: ja mamou hoje?
<xuxuco> sempre
<vitorlobo> Spectron, como vc sabe? ele é meu irmão de leite...mama no meu pai desde criança
<xuxuco> vitorlobo
<xuxuco> vc mama forte na piroca?
<alexactis> olá pessoal
<alexactis> nos lugares dos acentos está aparecento caracteres estranhos como mudo isso?
<alexactis> tem outro problema estou tentando esperimentar o inkspace como substituto do Corel Draw mas não consigo abrir arquivos .cdr nem com Uniconvertor
<alexactis> alguem?
<vitorlobo> xuxuco,  uahuahhauauhauhauhauhahuauhauhaahu sai dai
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> alexactis, entao ta fazendo tdo errado
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  .cdr = .corel draw ...como q vc ta querendo usar como alternativa se ta querendo abrir extensão do corel nele?
<vitorlobo> alexactis, vc ta mudando de software com a cabeça no anterior
<vitorlobo> isso é errado rs
<alexactis> mas para eu abrir os arquivos criados no corel e enviar arquivos para pessoas que usam corel como q faço então?
<xuxuco> deve
<xuxuco> ter alguma artenativa
<xuxuco> no linux
<xuxuco> programa similar
<xuxuco> q tenha suporte a .cdr
<xuxuco> AlanBell
<xuxuco> alexactis
<xuxuco> http://sk1project.org/
<xuxuco> vi no forum
<xuxuco> do ubuntu
<xuxuco> q tem gente usando esse programa
<xuxuco> e funciona bem
<alexactis> mas ai é que tá instalei o pacote do Uniconvertor deste site e não abre os arquivos cdr no inkscape vou instalar o sk1 para ver qual é
<xuxuco> moleza
<xuxuco> tem em .deb
<xuxuco> molinho instalar
<xuxuco> mamao com açucar
<Spectron> [vitorlobo]: kkkkkkkk .. o leite preferido do xuxuco é leite de boi
<JucaCEARA> Olá Amigos, Eu estou sofrendo serio aTks DDOS, sou novo no linux, me indicaram usaro IPTABLE baixei mas nao sei configurar, alguem que ja tenha passado por isso ou sabe poderia me ajuda?!
<alexactis> pessoal ou eu sou burro ou sou tapado....
<alexactis> baixei os pkg do sk1 rodei sudo dpkg -i *.deb mas lista dependencias que não consigo instalar
<MarconM> alexactis: voce tem que escolher ou burro ou tapado
<MarconM> porra .... fiquei confuso
<MarconM> :S
<alexactis> "ambos os dois"
<MarconM> entao ta
<s0n1c-> GENTE, DENUNCIEM ESSE PEDOFILO URGENTE, PERFIL DO FACEBOOK: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=736746834
<paladinn> oxi
<s0n1c-> link certo: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?Id=736746834
<MarconM> 0.0
<alexactis> fora
<alexactis> tô fora vou reinstalar e começar tudo again
<alexactis> good by
<celso> exit
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-05
<alexactis> voltei
<alexactis> Office 2010 instalado, falta só saber o que eu uso no lugar do Corel Draw e Photoshop mas que eu possa usar os aqrquivos antigos com extenção dos proprietarios
<alexactis> fiz isso por conta da empresa que eu trabalho, eles não usam software livre
<slac> alguem usa xmonad?
<slac> como colocar wallpaper nesse trem?
<slac> hahahahaha
<alexactis> alguem sabe como configurar para não aparecer mais caracteres estranhos em lugar de textos acentuados?
<vitorlobo> alexactis, aonde aparece isso?
<vitorlobo> guevara, tchê quevara?
<guevara> opa, e ai vitorlobo
<guevara> tudo certo?
<vitorlobo> guevara, tdo sussa e porai?
<vitorlobo> guevara, tu estuda python ainda?
<guevara> beleza por aqui, ainda to no python sim
<guevara> so nele mesmo
<vitorlobo> guevara,  roda ae esse exercicio pra uma serie de tutos q to fazendo rs https://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/Pythonando_ex1_listas.rar
<vitorlobo> guevara, compilei em pyc
<guevara> tava usando o 10.04 e migrei pro 12.04, o limpar arquivos recentes la no "privacidade" nao esta funcionando, o video q assisti hj à tarde nao sai da lista
<vitorlobo> guevara, oq n ta funfando? rs
<guevara> la no "privacidade", na aba "itens recentes", clico la para limpar os arquivos abertos, mas o video q assisti aqui nao sai da lista do dash
<alexactis> kra aparece no email
<Kraken> boa noite galera
<vitorlobo> guevara, pensei q tu tava falando do arquivo q mandei o link
<Kraken> uma pergunta
<guevara> nao nao
<guevara> =D
<guevara> ja baixei aqui
<vitorlobo> Kraken, medusa nos olhos cairás como pedra maldito
<alexactis> provavelmente ao enviar tambem vai aparecer para os outros q não tem linux
<guevara> vou testar
<vitorlobo> guevara, eu to 12.04 com lxde
<Kraken> quando tenho problemas para instalar os plugins do flash... como eu instalo?
<Kraken> ubuntu 12.04
<guevara> beleza vitorlobo
<Kraken> galera q usa ubuntu 12 pode me ajudar aew????
<vitorlobo> Kraken, q pau q ta dando?
<Kraken> entaum vitor... n to conseguindo instalar o plugin do flasha
<Kraken> flash
<Kraken> como eu instalo manualmente?
<guevara> Kraken: instala o pacote ubuntu-restricted-extras
<guevara> q ai vc instala td de uma vez so, java, codecs, flash....
<Kraken> pela Central?
<guevara> isso
<guevara> digita na pesquisa, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kraken> blz cara... vou instalar.... o pacote SAMBA tbm?
<guevara> sim
<guevara> ta td la
<guevara> é so digitar na pesquisa
<Kraken> vlw brother... vou instalar... é q eu tava sem net e agora é q eu to atualizando o pc... preciso de tudo isso e mais um pouco.. hehe
<guevara> instala o build-essential tb
<guevara> é sempre bom ter
<Kraken> ele é oq?
<vitorlobo> Kraken,  ja testou ir no Ubuntu Software Center. digitar flash e isntalar?
<guevara> pra poder compilar
<Kraken> ae vitor a galera deu uma dica blz aki cara... vlw pela ajuda mesmo
<guevara> se um dia precisar compilar algo, ele é um pacote necessario
<Kraken> ah tha... vou instalar entaum...
<Kraken> alguma dica a mais? algo pra segurança (se é q o ubuntu precisa ser MAIS seguro..rs)
<guevara> aqui nao uso nada
<Kraken> pelo visto o ubuntu é parrudo por ele mesmo sem precisar de reforço né?
<guevara> nao precisa, existem recomendações de segurança mas para um sistema com mais serviços rodando, como banco de dados
<Kraken> tendeu...
<guevara> ai precisa configurar firewall, regras de acesso, ai é recomendado instalar e configurar programas de proteção
<Kraken> mas pra arquivos pessoais como ele está ja ta bom né?
<guevara> nivel de usuario domestico nem precisa esquentar a cabeça
<Kraken> basta deixar ele mesmo recomendar atualizações?
<guevara> sim, é so aceitar as atualizações q ele recomendar
<guevara> vai atualizar o q vc ja possui instalado
<guevara> so evite instalar programas de terceiros
<Kraken> entendeu...
<Kraken> tipo?
<guevara> principalente ppa's
<Kraken> ??
<vitorlobo> Kraken, java?
<guevara> ppa's sao repositorios de terceiros q disponibilizam programas
<vitorlobo> Kraken, eu n instalo firewall de nada naum
<Kraken> tendeu... entaum PPAS naum... ok?
<vitorlobo> deixo como veio ao mundo
<vitorlobo> rs
<guevara> é o indicado
<Kraken> ah galera eu seguir essa dica de vcs pq to migrando de vez pro ubuntu e deixando o windows só pra jogar....
<Kraken> preciso de um sistema estavel e seguro... gostei do ubuntu
<Kraken> espero poder sempre contar com vcs
<guevara> legal
<guevara> pessoal ta ai pra dar um help
<Kraken> vlw guevara
<Kraken> oh vou sair agora pra atualizar o navegador mas agradeço por vcs me ajudarem hein
<guevara> flw
<Kraken> espero poder ajudar vcs de alguma forma algum dia
<guevara> =)
<Kraken> flwssssssssssssss
<guevara> vitorlobo: primeira pergunta é sobre listas
<vitorlobo> guevara, mamão com açucar
<vitorlobo> guevara, todas são
<guevara> é td pergunta discursiva?
<vitorlobo> guevara, especifica
<vitorlobo> guevara, eu penso em bolar perguntar q vc precise executar codigos mas dai é outro pau
<guevara> mas nao tem opçao pra escolher
<vitorlobo> guevara, hardcore sangue nos olhos
<guevara> ??
<vitorlobo> guevara, vc tem q saber ne rs...
<vitorlobo> guevara,  é q fiz um tutorial em video antes saca?
<vitorlobo> guevara, dai esse é o exercicio
<guevara> vitorlobo: eu achei q esse questionario seria de multipla escolha
<vitorlobo> saquei
<guevara> essa era minha pergunta
<vitorlobo> guevara, n é...é tudo direta
<guevara> beleza
<guevara> vitorlobo: vou nessa
<guevara> abraço
<guevara> o/
<vitorlobo> flws
<Ursinha> galera precisa acordar que aqui não é lugar de ficar de baixaria, po
<xGrind> Ursinha: oq aconteceu?
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, xuxuco, por favor.... maneirem aí na avacalhaçao, fui ler o log de hoje a tarde e tava tenso
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, rs :P
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, perdoe-nos
<Ursinha> se eu ver esse tipo de coisa de novo não vai ter muito que posso fazer... imagina, o cara nunca usou ubuntu, cai aqui e mais parece que saiu no meio da zona
<Ursinha> aí não dá
<Ursinha> xGrind, dá uma lida no log lá pra umas 4 da tarde, se tiver como, aí vc vai entender
<Ursinha> alias, esse xuxuco tava banido... que legalzinho, evadindo ban
<Ursinha> pessoal acha que aqui é casa da mãe joana... pode ter ficado abandonado um pouco, mas não está mais
<patrick___> booa noite povo
<MarconM> pessoal alguem sabe como eu posso gerar protocolo
<MarconM> gerador de protocolo
<MarconM> para anexar a uma entrada ou saida de pedido
<Ursinha> boa noite patrick___
<MarconM> Ursinha: oi amore
<MarconM> =)
<Ursinha> MarconM, ahauhauah oe
<Ursinha> MarconM, como assim? não entendi o seu problema
<MarconM> Ursinha: eu quero fazer uma entrada para entresa ... tipo quando entra um serviço
<MarconM> tem um servidor na empresa eu quero fazer ele gerar um numero
<MarconM> para ser tipo protocolo
<MarconM> tipo ID
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, :) entendo perdão mesmo ..como vc mesma disse, avacalhei rs
<Ursinha> :P
<xGrind> vitorlobo: tem mais aula?
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, tudo bem, acontece as vezes :) o problema é achar que tá beleza e continuar fazendo... aquela coisa
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, :)
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  vc ta em qual? na 2?
<xGrind> e'
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/Aula3.webm
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  a três terá exercicio rs...bem legal
<xGrind> bom =]
<SuBmUnDo> BOA noite, alguem tem algum tutorial para instalar o mono, nao consegui mesmo!
<patrick___> illuminarch, diz q ta vivo ainda...rsrs
<illuminarch> patrick__ estou
<illuminarch> mas ja estou de saida
<illuminarch> entrei soh pra fazer uma coisa e ja fiz
<patrick___> o.o
<MarconM> illuminarch: biécha
<ghhernandes> galera, existe um site que tem todos os tipos de distribuições linux para tirar dúvidas, alguem pode me passar? eu perdi o link que tinha..
<DavyS> ghhernandes, http://distrowatch.com/ ?
<ghhernandes> esse mesmo, valeu cara :D
<illuminarch> MarconM #$%#$%
<illuminarch> MarconM to de saida...
<illuminarch> flw abrcs
<Rudolf> dia!
<FraterLinux> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=99274.new#new
<joserd> Bom dia pessoal
<joserd> ontem estive aqui pedindo algumas informações ao pessoal
<joserd> se for possivel de receber mais uma ajuda eu agradeço desde já
<joserd> como entro em modo grafico   estando o linux em texto
<Peste_Bubonica> joserd, startx
<joserd> opa
<joserd> antes de mais nada como sei se existe modo grafico?
<joserd> pois digitei startx e nao foi
<joserd> então creio eu que não há
<joserd> modo grafico
<mwallacesd> Bom dia galerinha do mal, blz?
<mwallacesd> What's up evil guys!
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> hehehe
<YokoBR> opa
<YokoBR> Galera, pra quem quiser testar ou ajudar a desenvolver, http://code.google.com/p/linux-server-management/
<mwallacesd> Nossa:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhJxjKRHVCU
<joserd> pessoal como faço pra saber a versão em modo texto do linux instalado?
<mwallacesd> uname -r  OU ainda uname -a joserd
<joserd> lol
<joserd> se liga nisso
<joserd> linux ubuntu 2.6.32-38-generic
<mwallacesd> Olha o meu: 3.2.0-29-generic-pae
<joserd> todos os apt-get
<mwallacesd> vc esta no kernel 2.6 e eu estou como Kernel 3.2
<mwallacesd> =)
<joserd> que estou digitando nao esta indo
<joserd> quero instalar o desktop
<joserd> nele e ta dando fail direto
<mwallacesd> Cara, eu recomendo vc baixar uma imagem nova.
<mwallacesd> O 12.04 por exemplo
<mwallacesd> Por certo, é um servidor?
<mwallacesd> Porque vc não tem Desktop aí?
<joserd> na verdande mano
<joserd> foi uma imagem iso de um proxy
<joserd> chamado zentyall
<joserd> que baixei
<joserd> eu quero colocar o desktop dele pra funfar
<joserd> mas
<YokoBR> joserd, trabalho com zentyal aqui
<joserd> pois é
<mwallacesd> Ah ta, neste caso acredito que o YokoBR seria a pessoa melhor indicada pra te ajudar joserd, boa sorte.
<joserd> estou conhecendo ele agora
<YokoBR> joserd, é excelente. Só tenho um problema: as configurações do apache.. Toda vez que reinicio algum serviço, ele volta pra um padrão... e eu alterei esse padrão, como o endereço da porta ssh
<YokoBR> então eu criei um script que resolveu o problema.
<YokoBR> mas fora isso é perfeito.
<YokoBR> acho que isso nem é um problema do zentyal mesmo, eu é que não tive curiosidade pra procurar saber como alterar do jeito certo
<mwallacesd> Por certo, também tem o canal #LinuxAjuda
<YokoBR> mwallacesd, o kernel é o 2.6 porque é baseado na versão 10.04 LTS
<galvao> boa tarde
<galvao> to tentando instalar uma multifuncional epson tx235w alguem tem como me ajudar?
<SuBmUnDo> alguem tem alguma forma de instalar o mono no ubuntu 10?
<SuBmUnDo> mono e silverlight nao funcionam no ubuntu 10.10?
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, mono sim
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, silverlight nao
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, silverlight é da microsoft
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, mas tem o moonlight
<SuBmUnDo> instalei mas nao deu certo o moonlight
<SuBmUnDo> vitorlobo, agora o mono nao tou conseguindo
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, funciona no google chrome e no firefox 2.5
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> 3.5
<vitorlobo> o moonlight
<SuBmUnDo> vitorlobo, tou com o firefox 11
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, poisé o moonlight n funciona no firefox 11
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, entao instale ele no google chrome
<vitorlobo> melhor
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, no caso do mono, é ambiente de desenvolvimento? ou plugin?
<SuBmUnDo> desenvolvimento
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo,  instala o monodevelop
<SuBmUnDo> Dependências de pacotes não pode ser resolvida
<SuBmUnDo>  monodevelop
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, poe assim sudo apt-get -f install
<vitorlobo> pra ver se vai
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo,  vc sabe compilar source?
<SuBmUnDo> ta faltando alguma biblioteca aqui
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo,  pq se vc souber compilar do source, baixa ae http://download.mono-project.com/sources/monodevelop/monodevelop-3.0.3.5.tar.bz2
<SuBmUnDo> vou tentar mas ja tentei e nao deu certo
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo,  q ubuntu é? 12.04?
<SuBmUnDo> 10.10
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo,  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-monodevelop-from-source-on-ubuntu/
<vitorlobo> segue ai
<vitorlobo> q vc consegue
<SuBmUnDo> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libgtksourceview2.0-cil
<SuBmUnDo> E: Não foi possível encontrar o pacote através da expressão regular 'libgtksourceview2.0-cil'
<SuBmUnDo> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote libgecko2.0-cil
<SuBmUnDo> E: Não foi possível encontrar o pacote através da expressão regular 'libgecko2.0-cil'
<SuBmUnDo> E: Impossível encontrar o pacote monodoc
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, rapaz..resumindo
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo,  atualiza o sistema para 12.04, roda com lxde se vc gosta de interface conservadora
<vitorlobo> SuBmUnDo, e seja feliz
<SuBmUnDo> blz
<SuBmUnDo> hehehehehehe
<SuBmUnDo> valeu
<SuBmUnDo> vou atualizar
<SuBmUnDo> mais tarde vou atualizar blz vou la boa tarde
<Boner> alguêm ai tem um proxy confiável ?
<vitorlobo> Boner, http://hidemyass.com/
<vitorlobo> Boner, aí tem vários
<vitorlobo> Ursula, UNA :P
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, sózia?
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, teu mano ontem dançou :S
<Ursula> vitorlobo, o servidor de irc onde a Ursinha está tá dando zica, fica caindo toda hora e não sei pq
<Ursula> então to usando um znc pra ver se é a freenode ou a minha configuração
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, deve ser sua conecção
<vitorlobo> conecxão
<spiga> Ursula: wi-fi?
<Ursula> vitorlobo, não é não, é problema no bip que fica desconectando
<spiga> se for digita sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<Ursula> mas só pro meu usuário
<spiga> que resolve.
<Ursula> to com o znc faz uma meia hora e não caiu nenhuma vez
<Ursula> tem alguma coisa errada no meu bip.conf
<Ursula> preciso olhar certinho depois
<Ursula> spiga, mas isso não ia desligar a placa?
<spiga> Ursinha: nao .
<spiga> tem um bug no linux a partir do kernel 2.6
<spiga> que ele da problemas com algumas placas de rede wireless
<spiga> nao sao todas.
<spiga> para verifica isso e so fazer um ping www.google.com
<spiga> se tiver muita perca de pacotes ou ping excessivo.
<spiga> tipo 120ms 122ms 900ms e assim pro diante
<spiga> e so digitar esse comando que resolve
<spiga> descobri isso em um forum gringo pois tenho mesmo problema com minha placa de wireless.
<spiga> toda vez de manha quando ligo o pc tenho que digitar.
<Peste_Bubonica> vitorlobo, ha?
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, me refiroa  xuxuco
<Peste_Bubonica> ah ta...
<Peste_Bubonica> nem vi ele aí hoje
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, foi banido rs
<Peste_Bubonica> vitorlobo, começou com baitolice né?
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, parece q ele ja tava banido dai ursinha descobriu e desceu a madeira nele
<Peste_Bubonica> que ursinha?
<sharch> Boa tarde, algum usuário de gimp online?
<JoaoSantana> olá todos
<vitorlobo> sharch, eueueueue
<vitorlobo> eueueueEUUUUUUUUU
<vitorlobo> \O/
<mwallacesd> Hoje ta difícil!
<sharch> vitorlobo; cara como faço para preencher uma área selecionada com o pincel, tipo como faz com o balde de tinta?
<vitorlobo> sharch, quando vc pega o balde de tinta.... aparece as propriedades do balde a esquerda abaixo das ferramentas
<vitorlobo> sharch, dai vc poe a opção "preencher toda a seleção"
<vitorlobo> sharch, e taca o balde
<vitorlobo> sharch,  com o pincel, é manual....agora se vc quiser preencher uma área com o pincel usando a  ferramenta de vetores da pra fazer
<vitorlobo> sharch, se as propriedades do balde n tiver aparecendo, vc vai em janelas > Diálogos de encaixe > Opções de ferramentas
<vitorlobo> sharch,  dai com o balde ativo, vc poe "preencher toda a seleção"
<sharch> vitorlobo; o que estou querendo fazer, é usar o pincel como se fosse o balde
<vitorlobo> sharch,  nao dá... nem na vida real dá ne
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauha
<sharch> vitorlobo; então teria como eu aplicar um padrão de imagem a toda uma área selecionada?
<vitorlobo> sharch, se eu estiver entendendo tem como rs
<vitorlobo> sharch, seleciona uma região , vai em Janelas > Diálogo de encaixe > Editor de seleções > e clica na ultima opção da esquerda para a direita
<vitorlobo> sharch, dai vc mexe ai pra ver oq vc quer e aplica
<sharch> vitorlobo; por exemplo, crio um layer, seleciono um circulo, ai quero preencher isso com um padrão quadriculado, tem como fazer isso?
<vitorlobo> sharch, tem... faz isso ai q falei
<sharch> vitorlobo; não entendi qual seria essa "ultima opção da esquerda para a direita"
<vitorlobo> sharch,  alias n.. essa seria só para contorno
<sharch> vitorlobo; pensando agora, posso fazer isso preenchendo com textura...
<sharch> vitorlobo; vou procurar umas texturas pra download, valeu pela ajuda :)
<vitorlobo> sharch, qualquer coisa tu pega a textura e preenche com ferramenta de clonagem
<Asimov> Boa Tarde, alguem sabe me informar onde acho um material legal pra LPI
<vitorlobo> Asimov, perai perai aguenta ai
<Asimov> vitorlobo: pero sim
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  antes de tudo vc ja leu o guia foca?
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  ele é oq vem antes de tudo
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  baixa o bagulho ae http://depositfiles.com/files/5wmb7muxp
<Asimov> vitorlobo: to fazendo assim pegando alguma coisa relacionada que vai cair na prova
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  video aula EAD ripado da LPI 101 e 102
<Asimov> vitorlobo: e usando la como referencia
<Asimov> vitorlobo: vlw vou baixar
<vitorlobo> Asimov, eu comprei um livro da nutshell so q ta esgotado no Brasil todo eu axo
<vitorlobo> certificação Linux LPI da O'Reilly
<Asimov> vitorlobo: to com um aqui da Linux Magazine
<Asimov> Luciano Antonio Siqueira
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  qualquer coisa tu baixa http://www.guiafoca.org/
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  o cara q fez o guia, fez até LPI 3 oq é raro no Brasil
<Asimov> vitorlobo: valeu pela força
<vitorlobo> Asimov, dai tu usa fedora ou ubuntu/debian
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  pq são as distros base q usa na prova
<Asimov> to com o debian em um desk em casa e fico no ssh aqui no trampo
<Asimov> vitorlobo: voce fez ela?
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  fiz
<Asimov> vitorlobo: boa parabens foi dificil ?
<vitorlobo> Asimov, a LPI 1 apesar de cair bastante coisa.... n é dificil n
<vitorlobo> Asimov, so preste mais atenção na 102
<Asimov> :D
<vitorlobo> Asimov, pq cai alguns termos tecnicos bem especificos
<vitorlobo> q provavelmente vc n vai lembrar rs
<Asimov> a minha ta agendada pra 22 de setembro agora
<vitorlobo> Asimov, o melhor de tudo é q vc aprende coisas do linux....q purra...
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  dificil de mudar de s.o depois rs
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  cai bastante coisa de shell ta ciente?
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  inclusive são conservadores com algumas coisas... por exemplo, questoes básicas de manipulação do VI ou VIM
<Asimov> sim eu tenho o dia a dia mexendo nos servidores das empresas e tal
<Asimov> mas me falam que a lpi 1 cai coisa que voce nao usa diariamente
<vitorlobo> Asimov, são os que subestimam a prova
<Asimov> logico que isso depende muito do que voce faz
<vitorlobo> Asimov, o que cai é bem basico.... talvez n estejam acostumados com o basico rs
<Asimov> isso que é complica eu nao uso VI a muito tempo so VIM e muda algumas coisinhas
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  eu penso que...se vc estudar o material afim de aprender a manipular o linux, vc passa ...agora se vc fizer somente e tão somente para passar na prova... talvez imbole tudo na cabeça...pq assim...o nível da LPI 1 é baixo....mas eles lidam muito com a exaustão
<vitorlobo> Asimov, socam muitas questões de vez
<vitorlobo> Asimov, a mas só cai o basico do VI....digo... coisas do tipo...abrir, fechar, salvar, sair, ir para a linha seguinte, para o meio, dar find e tal
<vitorlobo> Asimov, esse tipo de coisa...
<vitorlobo> xGrind, preparando a aula 4 estol rs
<vitorlobo> *estou
<Asimov> vitorlobo: em questão de manipular o SO eu to tranquilo, porque se eu nao conseguir resolver os problemas nos servidores aqui meu chefe me estrangula.
<xGrind> vitorlobo: sexta eu vejo todas :D
<Asimov> o problema é a parte teorica de tudo
<Asimov> muita coisa tive que atropelar pra resolver e depois entender melhor
<vitorlobo> Asimov, os servidores ai são mesclados com s.o ou tudo linux?
<Asimov> tem de tudo
<Asimov> o erp que a gente presta servico é windows 2003
<Asimov> os nossos de samba squid firewall essas coisas
<Asimov> é tudo linux
<vitorlobo> Asimov, enquanto ouver servidors windows, haverá problemas
<vitorlobo> Asimov, a propria microsoft usa servidores linux...o suse da novell
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  que inclusive a propria microsoft vem investindo milhoes na novell
<vitorlobo> rs
<Asimov> ironia isso né
<vitorlobo> demais
<Asimov> vitorlobo: com a LPI voce pega uma certificação Novell tbm né.
<Asimov> vitorlobo: automaticamente
<vitorlobo> Asimov, a microsoft é uma das empresas que mais contribuem no universo linux..tanto financeiramente quanto em atualizaçoes de codigo de software livre...
<vitorlobo> Asimov, pega e a partir da 2 axo q pega da redhat tbm
<Asimov> vitorlobo: o que quebra as pernas na 2 é a lingua pra mim eu nao me dou bem ainda com o ingles
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  ja efetua a 2 em portugues
<vitorlobo> Asimov,  só a 3 que não
<Asimov> vitorlobo: ai ja ajudou muito
<Asimov> vitorlobo: porque a 2 acho que é mais tranquila pra mim por mexer muito com servidor
<pauloolhos> Ola Senhores
<pauloolhos> Boa Noite
<pauloolhos> Estou com a seguinte situação
<pauloolhos> Estou precisando gerar relatorios das pessoas que navega na net
<pauloolhos> Alguem sugere algum programa
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos, keylogger
<pauloolhos> Queria algo mais eficiente que o SARG
<Asimov> ia falar o SARG :D
<vitorlobo> Patricia,  tenta o WireShark
<vitorlobo> Padrão
<vitorlobo> Uma opção para monitoramento seria o WireShark (ex Ethereal) em promiscuous mode, que dependendo do planejamento da rede, pode funcionar bem para monitorar não apenas emails mas o tráfego de rede como um todo... Única coisa é que isto seria mais invasão de privacidade ainda, e requer um tanto de habilidade para ser efetivo
<vitorlobo> Há um número de opções baseadas em firewalling/filtering e proxies, mas o complicado no caso seria analisar o conteúdo em si das mensagens/pacotes para barrar apenas "emails pessoais". O ideal seria mesmo um servidor de email próprio eu diria, para controlar a saída e bloquear o desejado. Já quanto ao keylog, com isso não tenho como ajudar....
<vitorlobo> Bom, fica aqui a minha opinião, apesar de não trabalhar na área, tenho alguma noção ehehe
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos, !!
<vitorlobo> Patricia, :P
<pauloolhos> oi
<Danniel-Lara> pauloolhos: tem o mysar  de uma pesquisada
<vitorlobo> licensed, sobrevivendo de boas ao arch? ainda trampando com django e postgree?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, arruma uma boquinha na canonical ai pa mim vá
<vitorlobo> rs
<licensed> vitorlobo, ate agora de boa no arch.. unico problema foi instalar a impressora(mas nao era pra ter problema, nao sei o que houve)
<licensed> vitorlobo, ta otimo. to mexendo com django sim sempre hehehe
<licensed> vitorlobo, vou ser nomeado no serviço publico agora.. mesmo lugar que eu estagio hoje, fazer a mesma coisa q faço
<vitorlobo> licensed, qual sua visão d
<vitorlobo> licensed,  django hoje?
<licensed> vitorlobo, kra utilizamos versao antigona do django (1.0) e conseguimos manter um sistema unificado com varios modulos de boa
<licensed> vitorlobo, a versao nova ta muito melhor.. e como é framework python, facilita muito.. nao preciso falar sobre o python ne?
<licensed> vitorlobo, mas vc ja gosta de off-topic aqui ne kra kkkkk
<vitorlobo> licensed, pare de me censurar rs
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhaa
<moskvat> salve galera blz
<moskvat> alguem sabe de alguma plataforma opensource ara e-commerce fora o magento e o prestashop???
<pauloolhos> oi
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-06
<andretyn> cleear
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> galera
<MarconM> Ursinha:
<MarconM> alguem sabe qual a diferença do ubuntu alternativo
<MarconM> alternate
<moskvat> MarconM, modo texto
<MarconM> moskvat: hunm ... ele nao instala o desktop tambem
<MarconM> vem sem desktop ?
<Daekdroom> Vem com desktop sim.
<Daekdroom> Mas o CD não é um LiveCD
<Daekdroom> O instalador é uma interface no console.
<Daekdroom> Nenhum bicho de sete cabeças, mas menos prático que o instalador do LiveCD.
<MarconM> Daekdroom: achei q ele instalava o basico
<Daekdroom> Esse é o minimal.
<MarconM> dae voce q instalava a interface depois
<MarconM> Daekdroom: sim
<MarconM> Daekdroom: eu instalei o minimal
<MarconM> mas nao to conseguindo configurar o som
<moskvat> a primeira vez que instalei o linux na vida achei que ia ver o modo grafico
<moskvat> capotei feio eheheh depois eh que descobri isso
<moskvat> primeira vez também :-/
<vitorlobo> MarconM, magina o minimal com fluxbox...deve iniciar rapidão
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> moskvat: qual que o ubuntu usa
<MarconM> para o som
<MarconM> VictorHs:
<MarconM> vitorlobo: tu acha q eu nao to fazendo isso
<MarconM> kkkkk
<MarconM> instalei ele com xmonad
<vitorlobo> ahuahuauhauhauhaa
<moskvat> som?
<moskvat> como assim
<MarconM> tirei o unity
<MarconM> mas o som nao rola
<MarconM> nao to conseguindo configurar o som
<MarconM> =;
<MarconM> massa demais
<moskvat> uai todas as versões que instalo funciona
<MarconM> moskvat: to instalando o minimal
<moskvat> to usando o Linux Mint
<moskvat> lol
<MarconM> moskvat: to com ele na vm
<MarconM> agora
<MarconM> testando o cinnamon
<MarconM> vou testar o kde depois
<MarconM> vitorlobo: chegou o arduino to tentando ver qual projeto eu faço com ele
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> robo, braço mecanico, controlador eixo x e y
<moskvat> lol
<H3ruS> moskvat: \o
<paladinn> :D
<MarconM> :d
<MarconM> tarzxvf: esse nome ae é para nao esquecer msm como descompacta neh rsrs
<tarzxvf> essa é a idéia
<tarzxvf> :)
<MarconM> tar -jxvf 0.0
<pirulito> !paste
<xgrind_> kk
<xgrind_> patrick_: xD~
<patrick_> xGrind, eae
<Celso> bom dia
<Guest8308> oi
<velho> oi ppl :)
<vitorlobo> tiagoscd, Peste_Bubonica , Pupuser , Fisico rwestphal bom dia aos que acordam cedo para cuspir
<Fisico> vitorlobo bom dia
<Pupuser> vitorlobo , bom dia
<Maico> bom dia!
<Maico> se alguem tiver ai de bobeira
<Maico> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,99314.0.html
<Maico> da uma olhada ai!
<Maico> ve se sabe resolver!
<Maico> xD
<tiagoscd> vitorlobo: bom dia :-)
<Peste_Bubonica> vitorlobo, iae
<alexactis> boas pessoal alguem poderia me dizer como instalo o driver de vídeo para este dispositivo: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<alexactis> ?
<alexactis> ou ele já está instalado?
<Kazenin> está instalado
<Kazenin> é incluso no kernel
<vitorlobo> alexactis, o bom do linux é q a maioria dos drivers on-board ja vem instalado rs..n precisa sair catando driver igual windows
<vitorlobo> alexactis, com pouquissimas excessoes
<vitorlobo> =]
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/564223_291836374249715_773995883_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> auhahuhaauhahuauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> xGrind, aula 4 ae https://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/Aula4.webm
<xGrind> baixando :D
<xuxuco> essa
<kernel> vitorlobo, coé
<samBane> ola, estou com um probleminha num NB Sony eh30 com o ubuntu 12.04. O mesmo aparentemente não reconhece o adaptador Wifi
<samBane> Eu tenho certeza que o adaptador funciona perfeitamente pois se eu rodar a versão liveCD do ubuntu ele funciona
<samBane> já tentei ativar ele de todas as maneiras que eu conheço mas nada funciona :/
<samBane> dicas?
<Ursula> samBane, olá
<samBane> Ursula, olá!
<Ursula> samBane, que tipo de erro acontece? não aparecem as redes pra vc conectar ou é algum problema mais complicado
<Ursula> ?
<Ursula> :)
<samBane> aparentemente, eh como se o adaptador wifi estive desligado
<samBane> mas aparentemente desligado fisicamente
<Ursula> samBane, hmm. é tipo aqueles usb?
<samBane> nops, eh interno mesmo.
<Ursula> samBane, tem algum botão pra ligar e desligar?
<samBane> tem, mas está ativado
<Ursula> certo, faz assim
<Ursula> abre um terminal, por favor, e digite:
<Ursula> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Ursula> ele vai ficar parado
<Ursula> ai vc desliga no botão e ve se acontece alguma coisa
<Ursula> liga de novo e continua olhando
<samBane> o dono do NB veio aki no setor pega ele pois precisava fazer uns negocios nele, mas traz de volta mais tarde dai faço o teste
<samBane> :S
<Ursula> beleza :)
<Ursula> samBane, pq assim, se não estiver reconhecendo nadinha de nada, aí vai ser osso :/
<Ursula> samBane, vc conseguiu ver que ele reconheceu com o live da mesma versão?
<samBane> Ursula, sim, reconhece
<Ursula> da mesma versão do ubuntu?
<samBane> Ursula: aham
<Ursula> beleza..
<Guest90955> alô galera!!! alguém aqui sabe usar o cygwin pra me dizer se posso fazer uma coisa nele?
<Silas_Vasconcelo> Olá, Alguem  Online /
<Silas_Vasconcelo> Olá, Alguem  Online ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu usava o cygwin só por causa do netbeans pra windows
<Guest90955> bom saber rafaelsoaresbr!
<rafaelsoaresbr> Guest90955, é isso o que vc está tentando fazer?
<Guest90955> eu tenho um programa que está disponível para windows e linux, porém gostaria de adicionar algo na versão windows que só tem na versão linux.
<Guest90955> rafaelsoaresbr, eu poderia compilar pelo cygwin e depois copiar para o aplicativo no windows?
<xGrind> Guest90955: ???
<Guest90955> xGrind, você sabe usar o Cygwin?
<silas_> Olá, Alguem pode me ajudar porfavor ?
<silas_> Tenho um programa no meu Ubuntu 12.04 de nome Sublime_text 2 ( Editor para programação ) e sem querer coloquei para ele abrir com outro programa
<silas_> so que ele não abre, dis que não tem progrma para abrir
<silas_> e eu gosto muito dele
<silas_> pareci muito com o TextMate do Mac-OS
<silas_> alguem sabe algo sobre isto ?
<Kazenin> desconheço esse programa
<Kazenin> pq vc não altera ele novamente pra abrir com outro software ?
<silas_> o Codego font dele é em Python.
<silas_> ja tentei ir em propriedades e restaura o modo de abrir so que não da certo
<Kazenin> oO
<Kazenin> tá escroto então
<silas_> uhumm
<silas_> tipo uso ele para programar em PHP, apesar de o Netebeens, Eclipse e outros gosto muito dele
<silas_> vou mandar o site do programa para vocẽ ver
<Silas_Vasconcelo> http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<silas_> Bom dia para todos
<silas_> te mais
<Silas_Vasconcelo> <Kazenin> Deu Certo, desinstalei o Java ae abriu certinhu
<Kazenin> maravilha Silas_Vasconcelo
<Silas_Vasconcelo> agora vou reinstalar o Java se não morro com o desenvolvimento para android kkkkkkkkk
<Silas_Vasconcelo> boa tarde e te mais
<Silas_Vasconcelo> <Kazenin> agora vou reinstalar o Java se não morro com o desenvolvimento para android kkkkkkkkk
<Silas_Vasconcelo> <Kazenin> boa tarde e te mais
<luisjaime> Bõa tarde para todos
<Kazenin> boa
<luisjaime> estou procurando asistencia para ubuntu acima de equipos velhos
<luisjaime> estou procurando asistença para ubuntu acima de equipos velhos
<Kazenin> luisjaime, tem que ser uma interface gráfica mais leve
<Kazenin> tipo lxde
<Kazenin> se for maquinas antigas, 1GB ou menos de RAM
<wlcosta> ou gnome classic, né?
<Kazenin> nem sei se o gnome classic atende
<Kazenin> acredito que nao
<Kazenin> é coisa de testar mesmo
<Kazenin> só na prática pra ver como a maquina responde
<andrew_> alguem ai sabe entra no irc pelo emphaty?
<PinguimUrbano> só fiz pelo pidgin
<andrew_> algum ser vivo?
<PinguimUrbano> não uso empathy
<andrew_> pidgin tem suporte ao facebook?
<PinguimUrbano> andrew_, o proprio facebook dá o passo a passo
<PinguimUrbano> http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<andrew_> valeu
<PinguimUrbano> a quem possa interessar, que usa Kopete aqui está a dica
<PinguimUrbano> quem usa*
<PinguimUrbano> http://softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/geral/74-internet/99-como-conectar-no-chat-do-facebook-pelo-kopete.html
<xGrind> xuxuco: hahuauh
<xGrind> PinguimUrbano: o mesmo serve pro pidgin. mas o thunderbird 15 tem um bom agora
<xGrind> eu acho que usaram codigo do instanbird
<PinguimUrbano> tudo agora é "social" né
<PinguimUrbano> menos o meu Bulldog
<andrew_ufrn> consegui conectar pelo empathy
<andrew_ufrn> alguém ai baixando o beta 1 do 12.10?
<xGrind> empathy e' horrivel =x
<xGrind> andrew_ufrn: só saiu o ubuntu ne? xubuntu ainda está no alpha
<Peste_Bubonica> usa Lubuntu
<andrew_ufrn> como é ?
<andrew_ufrn> eu to baixando o ubuntu 12.10 beta 1
<andrew_ufrn> saiu ainda pouco
<andrew_ufrn> coisa de uma hora
<xGrind> saiu só o ubuntu 12.10 beta 1
<xGrind> xubuntu ainda esta no alpha 3
<andrew_ufrn> to ligado
<andrew_ufrn> busca ai na net o calendario do xubuntu
<xGrind> é o mesmo do Ubuntu
<andrew_ufrn> e me diz uma coisa, por que xubuntu?
<xGrind> xubuntu usa xfce, em vez de Unity
<andrew_ufrn> entao ate amanha deve ta no ar
<andrew_ufrn> nao conheco o xfce
<andrew_ufrn> voce acha melhor?
<xGrind> www.xubuntu.org
<xGrind> www.xfce.org
<xGrind> bem melhor. é mais simples, e mais estavel
<Peste_Bubonica> uso gentoo com LXDE aqui
<Peste_Bubonica> rapido e eficiente
<Peste_Bubonica> meu sistema boota em 6 segundos, e consome 110MB de ram
<Peste_Bubonica> é basicamente OpenBOX
<andrew_ufrn> 110MB??????
<xGrind> vo rodar o lubuntu em live cd aki pra ver.  e' q prefiro xfce :D
<xGrind> to com o mageia 2 + xfce aki. mas sempre usei xubuntu
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, consigo fazer o ubuntu bootar em 3 segundos
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, tudo depende de configuração
<Peste_Bubonica> vitorlobo, aqui nao tunei nada
<Peste_Bubonica> ta tudo normal
<vitorlobo> Peste_Bubonica, tem suas vantagens e desvantagens ne...ter q compilar tudo é tenso
<Peste_Bubonica> sim
<Peste_Bubonica> pro meu caso vale a pena, pq meu desktop é enxuto
<Peste_Bubonica> é meu ambiente de desenvolvimento
<Peste_Bubonica> entao, é tudo simples
<omelete> 1 min de boot pra mim é aceitavel
<Geowany> PinguimUrbano: aee
<PinguimUrbano> Geowany, susse ?
<Geowany> PinguimUrbano: será que o Ursinho vai estar amanhã no hangout?
<PinguimUrbano> provavelmente
<PinguimUrbano> Geowany, tem o Hangout do OG Maciel entrevistando o mantenedor do BigLinux
<Geowany> PinguimUrbano: manda
<PinguimUrbano> e ele fala de um projeto de unificar as distros Linux nacionais, criar uma só pra se tornar referência
<PinguimUrbano> Geowany, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpDNGGOw_tY&feature=plcp
<Geowany> PinguimUrbano: Será que o BrLix entra nessa jogada? Porque a intenção dessa distro é ser a cara do Windows
<PinguimUrbano> Geowany, é possível, ele quer firmar parceria com os devs do Brasil e unir em torno de um só projeto
<PinguimUrbano> Geowany, #uniaolivre e site uniaolivre.com
<PinguimUrbano> a verdade é que distros grandes como o Ubuntu e RHEL dão as cartas né
<Geowany> PinguimUrbano: e o povo do bb? sei não hein...esse negócio de unificar nunca dá certo
<PinguimUrbano> tucunaré?
<Geowany> aham
<vitorlobo> PinguimUrbano, xii isso tem futuro n..distros nacionais n são mantidas pq a grande maioria esmagadora de usuarios linux nacionais são apenas  usuarios e não contribuidores
<vitorlobo> PinguimUrbano, a merda toda é essa
<vitorlobo> PinguimUrbano, falta muita...mas muitaaaaa gente na parte de desenvolvimento
<vitorlobo> PinguimUrbano, foi isso q fez afundar o bigLinux que ja parou suas atividades
<PinguimUrbano> mantido por um cara apenas
<PinguimUrbano> dificil né
<vitorlobo> PinguimUrbano, demais....foi a mesma coisa de... a lenda do kurumim
<vitorlobo> rs
<PinguimUrbano> ele mesmo disse que se tornou enfadonha ter de refazer e corrigir as rotinas
<vitorlobo> PinguimUrbano, apesar de q creio q se ele tivesse feito a partir do LFS teria mais crédito...distro independente e tal
<PinguimUrbano> Linux From Scratch ?
<vitorlobo> PinguimUrbano, hj todo mundo faz remasterização....tem distro até da hanna montana pra variar
<vitorlobo> PinguimUrbano,  é
<Geowany> kkkkkk
<PinguimUrbano> =D
<xGrind> quem ae ja ta com o 12.10 beta 1?
<alexactis> Ja tem? eu tô com 12.04!!
<alexactis> tô gostando desta distro, só tem um porem não consigo progs que rodem e salvem arquivos em extenção cdr e psd
<alexactis> :(
<alexactis> preciso disso para levar meu notebook para o trabalho a maioria das pessoas utiiza Ruindows XP ou vista com Corel e Photoshop
<Rudolf> alexactis: cdr eu sei que é codigo proprietario
<Rudolf> alexactis: esquece
<Rudolf> alexactis: esses programas são para windows
<alexactis> tô ligado
<alexactis> mas me indicaram o inkspace e um pack para abrir cdr e salvar em cdr mas não consegui instalar ou errei em alguma coisa pq o infeliz do arquivo cdr não abriu
<alexactis> se tiver uma forma de instalar estes progs no linux já ajudaria, mas o wine não instala
<alexactis> nem o playonlinux, só consegui instalar o office 2010
<Rudolf> alexactis: crossover office
<alexactis> xrossover office não é pago?
<Rudolf> alexactis: sim, pago
<Rudolf> alexactis: vc usa corel (pago), photoshop (pago), office (pago)
<Rudolf> alexactis: adiciona mais um PAGO
<andrew_ufrn> existe alguma outra sala do irc tao popular quanto essa?
<Rudolf> andrew_ufrn: #gentoo
<andrew_ufrn> fala sobre o que? e é de que origem? brasileiro?
<alexactis> é vero
<andrew_ufrn> quem estar baixando o ubuntu 12.10? Up
<vitorlobo> alexactis, volta pra o windows mano
<vitorlobo> sério
<vitorlobo> usar linux e querer forçar o Linux a trabalhar igual ao windows
<vitorlobo> de nada adianta
<vitorlobo> ou vc muda sua mentalidade primeiro
<vitorlobo> ou nem adianta
<vitorlobo> vc vai estar batendo em ponta de faca
<YokoBR> galera, plz
<vitorlobo> diga
<YokoBR> tenho um hp g42, com duas placas de video: hd 4200 e hd 6300
<vitorlobo> q blz hein
<YokoBR> ta dando pau, porque o driver instala na 6300 mas na bios parece ta habilitada a 4200
<YokoBR> então da pau
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, e eu nem sabia q dava pra por 2 placas de video no mesmo aparelho
<vitorlobo> o.o
<YokoBR> qndo dou lspci | grep VGA aparecem as duas
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, entao vc n sabe exatamente se são duas ..ta supondo?
<YokoBR> é, suponho que sejam duas
<YokoBR> pelo lspci
<vitorlobo> YokoBR,  pode ser que..seja uma ...esteja instalado o drive de outra
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, e por isso esteja dando conflito
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, é possível? um notebook com duas placas de video ao mesmo tempo?
<vitorlobo> se for...seria off-board e on-board?
<andrew_ufrn> mas tem duas? nao tem como visualiza-la fisicamente?
<vitorlobo> uma dedicada e outra onboard
<vitorlobo> alias
<vitorlobo> tudo em notebook é onboard
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> >.<
<YokoBR> vitorlobo, na verdade é um g42-373br
<YokoBR> então, ele tem amd vision premium turion 2 X2
<YokoBR> diz que tem uma hd 6300
<andrew_ufrn> pelo o que parece, uma on e uma off
<YokoBR> isso isso isso
<YokoBR> uma ta no BUSID 01:05:0 (hd 4200) e a outra no busid 02:00:0 (hd 6300)
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, barão
<vitorlobo> rs
<YokoBR> https://sites.google.com/site/debiandesktop/hardware-tips/drivers-hp-g42-371br
<YokoBR> aí, tem duas mesmo
<YokoBR> rudolf
<YokoBR> bão?
<YokoBR> https://sites.google.com/site/debiandesktop/hardware-tips/drivers-hp-g42-371br
<YokoBR> comprei um note desses, mas não reconhece minha hd 6300, como diz nesse site
<Rudolf> SI FU
<Rudolf> PODE SER QUE TENHA QUE MODIFICAR DE AHCI PARA IDE (OU VICE-VERSA) NA BIOS
<YokoBR> Rudolf, não da pra mudar nada na bios
<alexactis> kra não é minha mentalidade é a da empresa que trabalho, como faço edição de algumas coisas para associações de artesãos para impressão de logos em camisas etc... eu preciso do corel para enviar os arquivos para os impressores que só querem em corel, eu trablho mesmo é com o photoshop q eu sei que instala
<Rudolf> YokoBR: QUE BOM PARA VC
<YokoBR> rudolf, hd 6300 é a placa de video
<Rudolf> YokoBR: HUEHEIUHEIUHEIUHEIHEIUHEIUEH
<Rudolf> YokoBR: MY FAULT
<Rudolf> YokoBR: ATI?
<Rudolf> YokoBR: SE ATREVE A COMPRAR ATI
<Rudolf> alexactis: VC NÃO TEM SAIDA
<Rudolf> alexactis: USE WINDOWS
<YokoBR> ¬¬
<YokoBR> uso linux + ati no meu desktop perfeitamente
<YokoBR> só no note que ele não reconhece a segunda placa
<YokoBR> o note tem 2 placas de video
<Rudolf> YokoBR: BOM QUE VC EXPLICA TUDO DE UMA VEZ NÉ
<Rudolf> DAE EU NEM FALO ABOBRINHA
<PinguimUrbano> Geowany1,
<PinguimUrbano> Geowany1,
<andrew_ufrn> aqui nao é local de brigas
<Rudolf> andrew_ufrn: QUEM TÁ BRIGANDO TIO?
<andrew_ufrn> eu neh
<Geowany1> PinguimUrbano
<Rudolf> andrew_ufrn: HADOUKEN
<andrew_ufrn> kkkkkkkk
<andrew_ufrn> SHORIUGUEM
<andrew_ufrn> qual programa vocês usam para baixar video do youtube?
<andrew_ufrn> eu usava uma extensao do chrome mas ela foi desativa, digo sair do ar
<andrew_ufrn> que era youtube downloader
<Rudolf> YOUTUBE-DL
<PinguimUrbano> ou extensão do FF chamada video download helper
<andrew_ufrn> saindo
<Rudolf> andrew_ufrn: LINHA DE COMANDO: YOUTUBE-DL -C -I -L --MAX-QUALITY MP4 "LINK"
<Rudolf> YokoBR: TENTOU ATUALIZAR O KERNEL?
<YokoBR> ja
<vitorlobo> putz
<YokoBR> to pensando em fazer upgrade da bios
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, odeio quando o cara pergunta, n espera e sai
<vitorlobo> tomate crú viu
<Rudolf> YokoBR: E TEM HAVER?
<Rudolf> YokoBR: ACHOU ALGO A RESPEITO?
<vitorlobo> YokoBR,  tu vai acabar pifando o aparelho rs
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: NORMAL
<YokoBR> nada
<YokoBR> vitorlobo, ter um canhão e usar bala 22 não faz sentido
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: ANTES O DELE DO QUE O NOSSO
<Rudolf> MWAHAHAHAHA
<YokoBR> comprei pra usar a HD 6370, não a HD 4250
<Rudolf> YokoBR: USE WINDOWS
<Sebastian> vitorlobo: qual era a pergunta?
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, verdade
<vitorlobo> YokoBR,  atualize a bios rs
<YokoBR> :(
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: DA QUASE NA MESMA
<YokoBR> não quero usar windows !!!
<Rudolf> HEUEHIEUHIEHIEHE
<vitorlobo> Sebastian, a do andrew n a minha
<Rudolf> YokoBR: NÃO COMPRE HARDWARE NÃO SUPORTADO (E NÃO SE BASEIE EM APENAS 1 SITE PARA COMPRAR)
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, por isso q prefiro comprar notebook ja com linux.... 700 mangos a menos
<vitorlobo> na compra
<YokoBR> Rudolf, NÃO USE CAPS LOCK O TEMPO TODO
<Sebastian> vitorlobo: ok
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: HARDWARE UM POUCO MENOS ANTIGO
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: É O IDEAL
<vitorlobo> YokoBR,  VC SABIA QUE.... vc pode exigir da HP que te devolvam os 500/700 reais q vc pagou pelo windows que vem no notebook caso vc NÃO QUEIRA ele no teu aparelho na hora da compra?
<YokoBR> vitorlobo, comprei usado já... usado assim, semi-novo. Mas sou usuário ascíduo do AMD/ATI
<Rudolf> CASA
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, vc tem liberdade de escolher qual sistema operacional vc quer.... ta no procon
<YokoBR> então fiz o negócio com muito estudo antes
<Rudolf> YokoBR: ESTUDO FAIL!
<Rudolf> HEUHEIUEHIUEHIEUHIEUHIEUHE
<YokoBR> vitorlobo, sei que posso fazer isso... Mas já comprei usado.
<Rudolf> PREJUIZO VICTORY
<Rudolf> VOU PRA CASA
<Rudolf> FUI
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, tenso..é q nem comprar camisinha usada...veio furada mano
<vitorlobo> :|
<vitorlobo> YokoBR,  agora assume a paternindade da criança ai
<Sebastian> vitorlobo: onde voce viu isso de desconto?
<YokoBR> Rudolf, ambas as placas - HD 4250 e HD 6370 são suportadas.
<vitorlobo> Sebastian,  nao é desconto.... é devolver o valor q vc pagou pelo S.O
<Sebastian> vitorlobo: e se eles alegarem que o windows é gratis?
<PinguimUrbano> Sebastian, http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/produtos/central_de_videos/e-usuario-linux-mas-o-windows-veio-instalado-no-pc-saiba-que-e-possivel-pedir-reembolso/12519/integra
<vitorlobo> Sebastian, pois, além de vc pagar pelo S.O eles n te dão o CD original..é roubo
<YokoBR> Bom, whatever, não ajudam em nada dizendo isso tudo. Fato que o problema não é o notebook, que é excelente. É no suporte a linux, que não consegue ainda enxergar a segunda placa de video
<vitorlobo> Sebastian,  tu entra em contato com a hp ..ameaça procon ...explica o roubo e eles te devolvem o valor q vc pagou
<vitorlobo> Sebastian, se alegarem que o valor dos impostos nos produtos não existe, vc vai acreditar?
<vitorlobo> de se em se....o maior mentiroso leva a vantagem
<vitorlobo> rs
<Sebastian> vitorlobo, eu ja vi inumeros anuncios com windows gratis
<Sebastian> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> Sebastian, nem a microsoft oferece gratis...a loja vai oferecer? rs
<vitorlobo> Sebastian, de graça...nem injeção na testa amigo
<vitorlobo> Sebastian, o de "graça" é 500 conto embutido no pacote
<alexactis> os kras não gastam grana nem na confecção do cd
<alexactis> esses 500 conto é só pelo selo do serial do rwin na tampa do note e as vezes nem isso...
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  serial?
<vitorlobo> eles nem o serial te dão
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  eles mandam um windows 7 "basic" e raramente um professional
<alexactis> em alguns dão, meu net tem o serial do basic que veio com ele
<alexactis> isso é verdade
<vitorlobo> alexactis, com a senha já habilitada....dai se tiver algum pau..virus sei la..FUUUUUUUUUUU
<vitorlobo> alexactis, vc n tem cd nem nada para formatar e consertar
<alvaro> è foda isso
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  se vacilar eles mesmo botam um virus la dentro pra vc pegar o prejú
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahuaa
<alvaro> já passei por isso
<Sebastian> kkkkkkk
<alvaro> rsrsrsrs
<vitorlobo> agora o problema de vc reclamar na hp
<vitorlobo> possa ser q façam como fizeram comigo na intel
<alexactis> nem cd de drivers nem cd de diagnostico nem cd de recuperação, comprei 2 acer o note e o net e eu tive que fazer o cd de recuperação, mas se vc apagar a partição de arranque que vem de fábrica não adianta nada
<vitorlobo> disseram q iriam trocar minha placa mae q deu pau
<vitorlobo> no dia da compra
<vitorlobo> e quando fui reclamar na intel
<vitorlobo> me botaram para falar com um gringo
<alvaro> Ferrou de tal forma que tiveram que dar outro, tava na garantia
<vitorlobo> eu pensei: isso deve ser pegadinha
<alvaro> ainda bem rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<vitorlobo> conclusão
<vitorlobo> troquei intel por asus no mesmo dia
<vitorlobo> acabaram meus problemas
<vitorlobo> enfim
<alexactis> Del le Lenovo tambem nunca me deram problemas...
<vitorlobo> as lojas roubam e a gente compra calado
<vitorlobo> n pode cara
<vitorlobo> ladrão do sec 21
<vitorlobo> é vendedor agora
<vitorlobo> reevendedor quer dizer
<alexactis> de que? eu? hehehe
<vitorlobo> alexactis, se n me engano alguns notebooks da dell , vem com ubuntu
<vitorlobo> alexactis, dai vc paga bem mais barato
<alexactis> é que ja tive varios notebooks, só nunca comprei com linux com medo do hardware não ser compativel com Rwindos na hora que eu quisesse vende-los depois
<alexactis> os notes que ue mais gostei pela qualidade do material foi em ordem Dell, Lenovo, Amazon e Acer
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  saca so
<vitorlobo> http://configure.la.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=i14aw11-a&model_id=inspiron-14-intel-n4050&c=br&l=pt&s=dhs&cs=brdhs1
<alexactis> agora sou de um acer que sendo vendido baratinho, 899,00 que o povo tá reclamando horrores
<vitorlobo> esse vem com ubuntu
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  I3 com linux http://www.ricardoeletro.com.br/Produto/Informatica/Notebook/Qbex/Notebook-Intel-Core-I3-Tela-14-2GB-HD-320GB-Linux-Gravador-de-DVD-Qbex/49-82-41721/?utm_source=Buscape&prc=242&utm_medium=CPC_Informatica_Buscape&utm_campaign=Notebook&utm_content=Notebook&cda=E6A8-E0B0-C6D8-C6A0
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, qualquer coisa mete um gentoo da vida...q tem q compilar tudo rs...dai vai q roda
<vitorlobo> sei la
<alexactis> gostei dos micros mas pela config do Dell tá caro principalmento que o SO é Linux
<YokoBR> vitorlobo, pelo que o pessoal da #debian disse, funcionaria se eu instalasse o xorg, kernel e drivers backport
<vitorlobo> YokoBR, poe a prova =]
<vitorlobo> alexactis, se fosse windows, seria uns 500 a 700 mais caro
<alexactis> minha irmã comprou um del com configs melhores por 300 a mais
<vitorlobo> alexactis, o segredo sempre é a boa pesquisa ne rs
<vitorlobo> barna,  falae homem da noite
<vitorlobo> :)
<barna> opa blz?
<alexactis> claro¹ e o bom serviço tambem, condenaram um note de um amigo meu, mesmas configs do cce win, peguei o bixinho e só troquei o hd e a mem. Tá funcionando, é o que eu levo para o trampo e tá com win 7
<alexactis> !
<alexactis> pq cargas dágua saio 1 ao invés !
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  cce =certamente comprou errado
<alexactis> ¹ !
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuaa
<alexactis> nada o bixinho tá funfando perfeito
<alexactis> já foi a época
<vitorlobo> é
<alexactis> é só manter a bios atualizada
<vitorlobo> dizem q o posilixo agora ta bom tbm
<vitorlobo> reciclaram o bagulho
<vitorlobo> positivo
<alexactis> muitos falavam do amazon...
<alexactis> pena que acabou
<vitorlobo> so n pode comprar
<vitorlobo> pc da xuxa
<vitorlobo> do gugu
<vitorlobo> do silvio santos
<alexactis> meu pai comprou um dual core da amazon perfeito guentou um pau danado pq meu pai usava como desktop
<alexactis> até que a bat deu curto, minha mãe levou a um pelaporco e ferrou com o note
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-07
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  ae uma distro pra vc usar
<vitorlobo> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/hannah-montana-linux.htm
<alexactis> huahuahua
<alexactis> se tiver uma do Kiss manda
<alexactis> vou baixar essa para minha sobrinha hehehe
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  é so botar o fundo do kiss e ja foi
<alexactis> tô ligado. é so zuêra
<alexactis> se minha sobrinha parasse de instala aquelas bobagens de programas como picasa e etc..., eu instalaria o Ubuntu no Note Compaq dela o bixo tá lento até com win 7
<alexactis> me tirem uma dúvida, existe algum prog para linux estilo ultrasurf?
<Sebastian> mas alguem on?
<xGrind> o/
<mateus_> estou com um problema com vídeos do youtube, eu consigo assistir normal, mas quando tento pausar não funciona, nenhum botão do player funciona
<Rudolf> bota zica nisso
<kernel> lol
<mateus_> alguém sabe oq pode ser?
<Rudolf> mateus_: "zica"
<Rudolf> mateus_: tentou rodar videos em html5?
<Rudolf> mateus_: eu suspeito do flash
<mateus_> hmm
<Rudolf> teve atualizações recentes
<Celso> Rudolf, boa noite....usa esse xmonad ai ?
<Rudolf> Celso: não, só fluxbox
<mateus_> agora que vi, o problema é pior, não consigo ver vídeos em outros sites
<mateus_> tem alguma forma de resolver isso?
<Rudolf> Celso: e conky
<Rudolf> mateus_: vai saber
<Celso> Rudolf, fluxbox vai de boa no openbsd,mas esse xmonad estaesquentando cabeça
<Rudolf> mateus_: se for flash, atualizar/desinstalar/naouser
<Rudolf> Celso: vale a pena perder tempo?
<Celso> Rudolf, estou começando a achar que nao
<Rudolf> rsrsrsr
<vitorlobo> mateus_, atualiza o firefox
<Rudolf> mateus_: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rudolf> mateus_: ou
<vitorlobo> Celso, no openbsd so o mascote q serve ja te mostrei
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> mateus_, apt-get dist-upgrade tbm
<Rudolf> mateus_: aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade && aptitude full-upgrade
<vitorlobo> mateus_,  apt-get genki-dama && haducken
<vitorlobo> mateus_, caso nada funcione
<Celso> vitorlobo, mascote
<Celso> hahaha
<Rudolf> mateus_: fez?
<mateus_> atualizando
<Rudolf> mateus_: cruzou os dedos antes de começar?
<mateus_> não
<Rudolf> VISH
<Rudolf> mateus_: deu certo?
<mateus_> ainda atualizando :/
<Skull> Andre_Gondim ?
<Skull> ué
<Rudolf> Skull: morto
<Skull> agora que vi que é bot
<Skull> só perguntei mesmo porque fazia tempo que não entrava e lembro de ter visto um post sobre o assunto, e no whois não aparece nenhuma homenagem, dando a entender que seja um user
<vitorlobo> Skull, ele morreu no pc dai esqueceu o nick ae
<vitorlobo> auhahuauhaa
<kernel> vitorlobo, pvt
 * rafaelsoaresbr[A is set as away
<xGrind> Geowany, viu o xubuntu 12.10?
<brennoemanuel> Olá galera, uma dúvida: nos tempos do Evolution, havia uma integração bem legal da agenda dele com o Gnome/Unity. Como fazer algo parecido com o Thunderbird (ou qualquer outro que converse com o Google Calendar)?
<xGrind> brennoemanuel, calmae
<xGrind> http://crustyeeepc.wordpress.com/2009/02/06/configurando-o-google-calendar-no-thunderbird-do-eeebuntu/
<xGrind> ?
<brennoemanuel> xGrind: Vish! Que rápido!
<xGrind> kkk
<Geowany> xGrind: ainda não
<xGrind> google irmao :D
<xGrind> Geowany, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Xubuntu-12-10-Beta-1-Screenshot-Tour-290537.shtml
<xGrind> Geowany, o Ubuntu não vai ter mais o Unity 2D, e falaram que vão fazer com que o 3D rode em máquinas mais modestas. Você acredita que seja possível?
<xGrind> Olha o tanto de efeito que o Unity tem e está sendo adicionado mais. Esse preview deve pesar pra caramba.
<brennoemanuel> xGrind: Sim, mas a combinação Thunderbird + lightning + Provider vai ficar bem integrado como o Evolution era? Vou poder ver os eventos no calendário além das notificações?
<xGrind> brennoemanuel, nunca usei Evolution ;/
<brennoemanuel> xGrind: Gosto do Google Calendar e como durante os próximos meses vou passar mais tempo off, queria algo que ficasse bonitinho com o desktop. Sugere algo?
<Maico> alguem ae?
<Leonardo___> instalei o debain e deu falha na instalação do grub e do lilo, agora não consigo mais iniciar meu sistema, tentei uma reinstalação do ubuntu em outra particição para ver se voltava e continua sem funcionar... Quando inicia o computador ele só da uma mensagem e abre um "shell"
<Sebastian> tentou reparar o grub?
<Leonardo___> tentei, pode ser que eu tenha feito errado, ele imprime a seguinte mensagem (colei no paste) http://paste.liberandopremium.com/108
<Leonardo___> tentei instalar o ubuntu em outra partição, mas mesmo assim o grub não está funcionando..
<Sebastian> tentou reparar o grub com o debian?
<Leonardo___> tentei, mas não tive sucesso, acho que estava fazendo na partição errada, agora fiz em outra partição e deu o seguinte erro http://paste.liberandopremium.com/109
<vitorlobo> Leonardo___, apt-get install grub2
<Leonardo___> vitorlobo: acho que está instalando, com esse comando... Ele instalará aonde?
<vitorlobo> Leonardo___, substituirá a versão antiga
<Leonardo___> certo, vou reiniciar para ver se funcionou, já volto...
<Leonardo__> não funcionou
<Leonardo__> colei no paste mais ou menos como mostra a tela quando tento iniciar
<Leonardo__> http://paste.liberandopremium.com/111
<alexactis> bom dia pessoas, primeiramente feliz feriadão...
<vitorlobo> Leonardo__,  http://raulpereira.wordpress.com/2006/05/12/tutorial-re-instalando-o-grub/
<alexactis> tenho mais uma dúvida, pesquisando no google não encontrei nenhuma explicaçção então la vai
<alexactis> tenho um pc chamado SERVER-PC com Windows 7 Pro que tem uma impressora HP PSC 1500 Series, ele compartilha esta impressora mas o samba não está encontrando a impressora, que que eu faço?
<alexactis> alguem pode "alumiar" minha mente?
<alexactis> o server-pc não pode mudar de sistema, é minha estação multimidia
<Leonardo__> vitorlobo, eu tentei reinstalar o grub, fiz o comando que o amigo passou antes (acho que deve ter reinstalado), entretanto, mesmo acho que ele nem abre o grub, reinstalei o ubuntu (em outra partição) e mesmo assim ele não iniciou o grub
<Leonardo__> estava vendo tem algumas pessoas com problemas similares aos meus na internet
<Leonardo__> que tem o notebook da mesma marca que o meu
<Leonardo__> (CCE)
<Leonardo__> veja ai tem um cara com o mesmo problema, a diferença é a distro
<Leonardo__> http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/problema-notebook-satux/1022432?s=8b2f51a733d82dc875064963e142d1a5&amp;
<vitorlobo> Leonardo__, tira tudo, formata tdo e poe tdo denovo rs
<Leonardo__> rsrsrs, a ultima vez que tive este problema tive que fazer isso, retirar todos os linux da minha máquina para fazer isso, acho que não vou conseguir usufruir do Debian :S
<Leonardo__> virtorlobo, veja uuma imagem similar ao que está acontecendo no meu computador
<Leonardo__> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5217/5518701208_198ee2b5d5.jpg
<alexactis> esquece minha pergunta, já resolví
<Leonardo__> vitorlobo, será que pode ser o fato de ter mais de um boot no computador?
<rafaelcgo> pessoal, repositorio br.archive.unbunt.com ta fora do ar?
<vitorlobo> Leonardo__, quem souber, morre :S
<vitorlobo> rafaelcgo, provavelmente sim
<rafaelcgo> poutz
<vitorlobo> rafaelcgo,  esses servidores br's são uma vergonha
<rafaelcgo> comento ele da lista e sigo minha vida?
<rafaelcgo> to tentando instalar o ruby aqui
<vitorlobo> rafaelcgo, poe servidores de fora...e seja feliz
<rafaelcgo> vitorlobo: quais que vc usa na sua lista ae?
<vitorlobo> rafaelcgo, to com o br mesmo..mas to reparando q além de estar off, demora de autenticar
<vitorlobo> rafaelcgo, sempre q mando baixar algo via apt-get demora uns 2 minutos pra autenticar o servidor
<vitorlobo> rafaelcgo, sendo q tenho adsl de 15mb
<vitorlobo> rafaelcgo, uma vergonha servidores nacionais
<alexactis> no forum tem uma lista de repositorios? os melhores para ter no nosso ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> alexactis, no google sempre tem
<vitorlobo> só buscar
<alexactis> dei umas googladas, mas gostaria de saber quais os melhores para ter no Ubuntu, pergunto isso pq vcs são mais experientes que minha simples pessoa
<andretyn> !paste
<vitorlobo> xGrind, http://pyscript.blogspot.com
<vitorlobo> xGrind, to pondo tudo la..primeira pagina
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_,  resolveu?
<Leonardo_> não resolvi não, estou na luta ainda rsrs
<xGrind> vitorlobo: o/
<Leonardo_> vitorlobo: Mas acho que não vou ter como correr disso não, vou ter que formatar tudo
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_, tenho maior prazer em formatar sistemas linux
<vitorlobo> quase que um orgasmo
<vitorlobo> adoro instalr tudo denovo
<vitorlobo> rs
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkkk
<Leonardo_> eu não gosto, sempre quando reinstalo é por algum bug ou algo do gênero... rsrs
<Leonardo_> vitorlobo: não acredito que não tenha uma solução para isso, postei no fórum do ubuntu e o VOL e vou esperar para ver se consigo alguma resposta,
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_, eu nunca formato por causa de bug
<vitorlobo> luto até resolver rs
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_,  pra n ficar preso no bug caso aconteça denovo
<vitorlobo> xGrind, pensando em vender treinamentos rs
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  mais a frente...
<Leonardo_> vitorlobo, sim assim é ótimo, eu estou tentando buscar, mas quando o bug me deixa muito tempo sem computador eu caio na tentação rsrs
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  algo do tipo...preparatorio LPI - 1 completo etc
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_, tbm fico em abstinencia
<Leonardo_> rsrs, então sabe como é rsrs, ainda mais que toco meu blog e tal ai se não ficar atualizando fica complicado a visitação cai rsrs
<Leonardo_> a vantagem é que já me preparando para caso ouvesse algum erro tenho a /home separada rsrs
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_,  ja mandei meu pc no tecnico uma vez...e ele voltou com meu debian com kernel panic crash
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_, me recusei a formatar de qualquer jeito...dobrei o panic e resolvi ta louco
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_, minha consciencia antes: "SALVE EM PENDRIVER, DVD" e eu lembrei: pqp n salvei nada
<vitorlobo> rs
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkk
<Leonardo_> deve ser legal programar para linux... rsrs, ai quando da um erro você mesmo corrige...
<alexactis> hoje tive um orgasmo, posso migrar pro linux tranquilaente, como ja disse aqui eu suou limitado por conta do trampo que só usa progs windows, então consegui instalar o sk1 para Corel e cs5 pelo wine. O office 2010 fica por conta do PlayonLinux, vou testar quartafeira os resultados eu posto no forum se quiserem e se der certo meu notebook tambem terá Ubuntu.
<alexactis> e o conversor de arquivos Uniconvertor para Rwindos para pode enviar para mim as imagen em CDR
<alexactis> tá show agora
<Leonardo_> alexactis, ai sim em amigo... Migre sim, estou a uns seis meses usando mais ou menos e é ótimo, não ter que passar anti vírus é uma coisa muito boa kkkkk
<Leonardo_> o sistema é muito bom, eu demorei um pouco para me acostumar, mas agora já faz uns dois meses que não ligo o windows e a ultima vez que liguei foi para fazer uma livestream que tinha que ser na hora e eu não sabia fazer via linux rsrs
<alexactis> Leonardo_:, vou começar a testar se realmente estas mudanças vão ser para valer mesmo,  se for migro no outro dia, hehhe
<alexactis> e vou convencer meus clientes em mudar tambem
<alexactis> aqui em casa vou mudar tudo se funcionar esses progs
<andretyn> alexactis, olha eu uso linux a uns bons 16 anos, acho que ele tem tudo, se não, emula que da pé:)
<andretyn> Leonardo_, e tem até antivus, se vc tiver saudade, hehehhehe
<alexactis> é isso, tô usando o Photoshop via wine e o sk1 como substituto do corel, só que não fiz nenhu trabalho neles, essa semana é que vou usar no trampo, o Office 2010 eu instalo com o Playonlinux, já digitei um relatório nele e sai show
<alexactis> se tudo correr bem nessa semana meu note vai ter instalado o Ubuntu tambem só não mudo meu server de casa pq eu jogo nele
<andretyn> alexactis, o gimp tah fazendo quase tudo q o photoshop faz, tem uns sites que ensinam a usar, tente...
<alexactis> as dsitros evoluiram muito em 6 anos, tempo que fiquei sem usar linux, eu usava mandriva por conta da empresa que eu trabalhava
<Leonardo_> andretyn, tentei instalar o avast um dia, sou meio paranóico com segurança rsrs, mas não consegui muito bem rsrs
<andretyn> alexactis, que jogo?
<alexactis> a empresa dava cursos de gerenciamento de redes mas os donos queriam que os funcionários pagassem o curso é mole?
<andretyn> Leonardo_, tem o clamv, antivirus q roda no linux...
<Leonardo_> opa, vou dar uma olhada assim que eu conseguir resolver o bug que está aqui kkk
<alexactis> o clamav tá fazendo verificação automática hoje em dia? antes tinha que rodar ele
<alexactis> tem algum internet security para linux?
<alexactis> tipo kaspersky?
<andretyn> clamav - utilitário antivírus para Unix - interface em linha de comando
<andretyn> clamtk - interface gráfica para o ClamAV
<andretyn> alexactis, tem verificação automatica, mas eu não uso, virus para linux é mito, como unicornio, td mundo jura q viu um, mas não tem provas :) HEHEHEHE
<vitorlobo> andretyn, ta me fazendo rir hein
<vitorlobo> anti-virus para linux
<vitorlobo> anti spyware
<vitorlobo> pelo amor de Deus
<vitorlobo> rs
<alexactis> é que nem kbça de bacalhau
<alexactis> já ouviu dizer que existe mas nunca viu uma navida
<andretyn> vitorlobo, a gurizada fica achando q linux = Rwindons, paranoia deles, HEHEHEHE
<vitorlobo> na net
<vitorlobo> tem sites dizendo VIRUS DE LINUX
<vitorlobo> mas vc n conhece ninguém que pegou
<alexactis> mas como o paranaoico colega eu prefiro ter uma proteção a mais. hehhee
<vitorlobo> alexactis, anti virus de linux...vai na pasta, digita ls -all
<andretyn> alexactis, linux=liberdade, até para tem um antivirus, hehehehehe
<alexactis> é de gratis, então...
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  se tiver um arquivo estranho, rm arquivo
<vitorlobo> plin plin
<vitorlobo> cabo
<Leonardo_> sim, claro, ainda mais tem uns caras que prometeram invadir meu computador para roubar algumas informações, rsrs
<alexactis> huahuahua
<alexactis> só se for o source-list
<vitorlobo> andretyn, o virus n tem nossa senha root.... é virus magaiver?
<vitorlobo> junta 1 clips, um chiclete e faz uma bomba
<andretyn> Leonardo_, firewall bem configurado, do resto, faz nada...
<alexactis> é ele deve vir com um canivete suiço uma moeda e chiclete
<vitorlobo> virus chuck norris
<Leonardo_> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> uma vez.........uma faca cortou o olho direito de chuck norris....
<vitorlobo> e a faca ficou cega.....
<vitorlobo> rs
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkk
<andretyn> vitor-br, Chuck NÃOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, ele mata com o CHULÉ DELE, KKKKKKKKK
<andretyn> vitorlobo, , Chuck NÃOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, ele mata com o CHULÉ DELE, KKKKKKKKK
<vitorlobo> andretyn, olha a democracia...
<vitorlobo> andretyn, no windows, se vc n gostou da interface dele, vc tem que usar como ta...e dane-se..."fuck you"
<vitorlobo> andretyn, no linux, se vc n gostou, vc pode por kde, lxde, xfce, flubox, windowmaker, e uma aralhada de interfaces
<vitorlobo> andretyn, no windows, quando lança uma nova versão, vc tem que se adaptar a essa nova versão
<vitorlobo> andretyn,  no linux, vc tem como referencial o distrowatch que te aponta mais de mil distribuições cada uma com uma especialidade
<andretyn> vitorlobo, sim, mas a guriza não sabe disso, fica usando o Unity e pronto, eu toh no lxde, levinho....
<vitorlobo> andretyn, e cada uma com um requerimento diferente
<vitorlobo> andretyn, tbm to no lxde
<andretyn> vitorlobo, tah rondando uma porrada de prog. e usando só 240 Mb, q maravilha:)
<Leonardo_> nossa, ai sim
<Leonardo_> rsrs
<vitorlobo> andretyn, parece mentira mas um conhecido meu...rodava slackware em um pc de 16 de ram
<vitorlobo> daqueles pcs que inventaram antes que inventaram a posição de cagar sabe?
<Leonardo_> eu uso o Unity com medo de colocar outro e bugar kkkkk (já passei por tanto bug)
<vitorlobo> daqueles...
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_, sr.bugger muda de nick ai LeoBug
<andretyn> vitorlobo, eu rodava um debian num laptop de 24 ram, mas ele queimou de tanto uso, fique muiiiito triste:((
<Leonardo_> kkkkk
<vitorlobo> o unity me deixa nervoso
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> sou mais conservador
<andretyn> vitorlobo, hehehehe
<vitorlobo> antigamente eu usava fluxbox...configurado na unha
<vitorlobo> tinha tecla atalho até para coçar o saco
<Leonardo_> ai sim em vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> eu n fazia quase nada...fazia tdo via tecla atalho
<alexactis>  pessoal uma coisa meu net tá esquentando pra "dedeu" isso é normal?
<vitorlobo> alexactis, depende
<vitorlobo> alexactis, vc ta usando ele em cima da cama?
<vitorlobo> alexactis, n pode abafar embaixo dele nao
<andretyn> vitorlobo, o flux eu usei muito, o atalhos com são viciantes...
<alexactis> dá pra fritar um ovo nele
<vitorlobo> alexactis, pq se não tapa onde resfria
<alexactis> eu sei the books on the table
<Leonardo_> alexactis, você tem ele a quanto tempo?
<vitorlobo> andretyn, eu gosto daquele recurso dele q vc arrasta a janela com botão do meio do mouse...para outra janela...e ele embute uma na outra
<vitorlobo> vc embute umas 10 janelas numa só
<alexactis> a um ano, rodava rwindows pro de boa
<vitorlobo> alexactis, faz um homelete ai pra nois entao nesse netbook
<vitorlobo> rs
<andretyn> vitorlobo, tipo colar em abas, o flux faz
 * vitorlobo rindo
<alexactis> rwindows 7 pro
<Leonardo_> alexactis, é recomendado fazer manutenção preventiva de seis em seis meses, passar pasta térmica, limpar ele por dentro (enxe de poeira)
<vitorlobo> prolemático
<alexactis> infelismente o omelete que fiz comi sozinho
<alexactis> hehehe
<vitorlobo> problemático
<andretyn> alexactis, veja se não tem programa tavado dando loop e consumindo processamento
<andretyn> alexactis, tavado/travado
<alexactis> poderia me informar como?
<vitorlobo> se vc ta usando linux em dual boot com rwindows
<vitorlobo> tomara q o netbook exploda
<vitorlobo> falo memo
<alexactis> não
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alexactis> para ô
<andretyn> vitorlobo, não assusta o guri:)
<vitorlobo> agua e óleo n se misturam
<Leonardo_> kkkkkk
<alexactis> q guri rapá!!! hehehe
<vitorlobo> ele deve ser do sul
<vitorlobo> pessoal do sul q fala guri
<alexactis> Salvador Bahia
<alexactis> mermão!
<vitorlobo> mentira.....
<vitorlobo> se ta me zuando
<vitorlobo> sou de salvador tbm mermão
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> mundo pequeno
<andretyn> vitor-br, Mato Grosso do sul tbm
<fserve> http://flickr.com/gersonbarreiros
<vitorlobo> o.O
<alexactis> pô aê de onde moro na Barra...
<andretyn> vitorlobo, , Mato Grosso do sul tbm
<vitorlobo> moro em lauro...auhauhauha
<vitorlobo> mas sou nascido em ssa
<fserve> po, eu moro longe de vcs tudo :(
<vitorlobo> andretyn, perto da fazenda do apostolo valdemiro?
<alexactis> pôa Lauro! faço uns serviços por ai
<Leonardo_> rsrs, eu sou do sul, Santa Catarina rsrs
<fserve> Andre_Gondim: larga esse fake e da um Oi pra gente!
<vitorlobo> alexactis, eu tava torcendo q vc fosse mina....eu lia alexactis
<vitorlobo> eu pensava ...hummm ALEXA hein
<andretyn> alexactis, abra o monitor do sistema e veja os programas q estão rondando
<alexactis> Alexandre Actisbarão
<vitorlobo> aa cara
<vitorlobo> qualé
<alexactis> Alexandre Actis barão
<vitorlobo> auhauhhuhuhua
<vitorlobo> barão?
<vitorlobo> é rico ó
<andretyn> vitorlobo, o valdemiro, cara sei não,KKKKKK
<vitorlobo> uhauhauhauhahua
<alexactis> barão é giria daqui
<alexactis> dos anos 90
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  tenho 26 anos
<vitorlobo> >.<
<alexactis> 35
<vitorlobo> eu vivi esse tempo
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> alexactis, ta mais perto da morte q eu
<vitorlobo> azar o seu
<alexactis> fumando e bebendo então...
<vitorlobo> alexactis, -10 anos de vida
<andretyn> vitorlobo, alexactis , ganhei, tenho 42, num corpinho de 60, KKKKKKKK
<vitorlobo> andretyn, saia das catacumbas munrá
 * vitorlobo rindo
<alexactis> é mas já vi morrer meus 10 cachorros. isso cnta? hehehe
<alexactis> huahuahua
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  ja vimos michael jackson morrer...wando das calcinhas
<alexactis> munrá
<vitorlobo> ja podemos morrer
<alexactis> craro crovis
<andretyn> vitorlobo, "poderes do mal transforme essa forma decadente em MUNRAAAAAAA, o de vida eterna" HAHAHAHAHAHA
<alexactis> até chico anisio morreu antes de nois, só falta niemaier
<alexactis> huahuahuaha
<vitorlobo> alexactis, eu n sei se fico feliz por saber se vc é meu conterraneo não.....pq né..aqui só tem buraco, tiro, crack, axé, pagode, capoeira, acarajé, pelourinho....e resgate aos mortos vivos do passado
<alexactis> tá virando festa ploc
<vitorlobo> alexactis, tipo..jorge amado e quem ja fez algo de bom rs
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  e arrocha ....
<alexactis> sai fora
<alexactis> nada disso me apetece
<andretyn> alexactis, vi se tem programa em loop?
<alexactis> sou do rock, Legião, Raul, Kiss
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  eventos de t.i...uma lástima.....novidades....nunca....
<alexactis> como eu vejo mesmo?
<vitorlobo> alexactis, vc foi no ultimo flisol q teve na ftc?
<alexactis> aqui em SSA? o unico que prestou foi da EMC²
<Leonardo_> vitorlobo, o que você acha formatar e tentar deixar somente o Debian?
<andretyn> alexactis, abra o monitor do sistema, e veja se tem programa consumindo o processador
<alexactis> está só com Ubuntu
<vitorlobo> Leonardo_, o debian supre tudo oq vc precisa....ubuntu é fork do debian mesmo..
<alexactis> como eu faço isso!!!!!!!!!!!
<andretyn> alexactis, tah no unity ou o q?
<Leonardo_> vou arriscar tentar colocar então...
<alexactis> já se passaram 6, 7 anos que não uso linux, eu não me lembro dos comando
<vitorlobo> 6,7 anos de infelicidade
<alexactis> memória "lenhada da gota"
<Leonardo_> digite "top" alexactis sem as aspas e vai mostrar os processos
<andretyn> Leonardo_, o debian não eh taun mamão com açucar com o ubuntu;)
<vitorlobo> alexactis, qualquer entrevista de trampo no ramo te socam windows na guela em ssa
<vitorlobo> um dia desses fui numa empresa de ti aqui
<vitorlobo> disse assim: programo em python
<vitorlobo> dai os caras
<vitorlobo> PY oq? oq isso faz?
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkk
<alexactis> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> eu olhei pra cara dos maluco
<vitorlobo> WHAT?
<alexactis> isso é verdade
<andretyn> vitorlobo, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<alexactis> isso aqui é provincia
<vitorlobo> dai eu falei
<vitorlobo> ok, programo um pouco em c++
<alexactis> rapaz não identifico nenhum loop
<vitorlobo> dai eles: ta ta, mas oq interessa é dotnet , delphi ou microsoft sql 2005
<andretyn> vitorlobo, devia falar q o python é um fork do visualbasic, kkkk
<vitorlobo> ai vc quer me desmoralizar ne
<vitorlobo> auhauhaauhauhhuahuaa
<alexactis> eles iriam dizer... heim? kkkkk
<vitorlobo> visualbasic é de lascar
<alexactis> Visual Basic?
<alexactis> contratado
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkk
<alexactis> eles só ouviriam as duas palavras Visual e Basic
<vitorlobo> capaz deles interpretarem a palavra fork por fuck
<vitorlobo> pq pelo nivel de conhecimento
<vitorlobo> vixi
<alexactis> ai seria demitido
<andretyn> kkkkk
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> eu fui no SENAI um dia desses ali perto do TCA
<vitorlobo> indo para praça da piedade
<alexactis> vai se fork mother forker!!!!
<vitorlobo> mermão.......
<vitorlobo> tudo vendido da microsoft os caras
<vitorlobo> "Linux é? ...eu rodei linux uma vez no meu virtualbox..legal linux....da para brincar"
<vitorlobo> vindo do chefe lá...da parte de T.I
<vitorlobo> velho
<Leonardo_> nkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> eu fiquei mudo
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<andretyn> queria o q, dinheiro grosso roda por lah, vitorlobo
<Leonardo_> essa é boa kkkk
<alexactis> a perspectiva de uso de linux em salvador é fraca
<vitorlobo> senai velho...como assim?
<vitorlobo> dai os caras vem
<vitorlobo> vc sabe office, word? vc sabe ...sharedpoint?
<alexactis> nem a prefeitura, nem o governo do estado utilizam software livre, se usam se limitam no Openoffice
<Leonardo_> alexactis, ouvi falar que algumas partes do governo só usam linux nos computadores...
<alexactis> eu trmpo lá, por isso tenho que emular os softs que falei
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  a perspectiva de qualquer coisa do sec 21 é fraco aqui...o povo vem de outros estados para conhecer a bahia...e o papo é o mesmo de 500 anos atras...
<alexactis> nada
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  capoeira, pelourinho, mercado modelo
<vitorlobo> alexactis, arrocha...que ninguém sabe que exu caveira que inventou o estilo
<alexactis> só o serpro que tem que testar o prog do IRPF em todos os sistemas
<alexactis> hehehehe
<andretyn> vitorlobo, eu viraria para ele e falava, "Window, eu rodei linux uma vez no meu virtualbox..legal windows....da para brincar"
<vitorlobo> pq mistura pagode, forró, brega e sertanejo = arrocha
<vitorlobo> ah..e axé
<alexactis> por isso q eu não gosto, todos os cantores destes estilos, se depence de mim, morreria de fome
<vitorlobo> andretyn, eles ficam batendo na mesma tecla...ah..mas a gente ganha dinheiro com a microsoft
<alexactis> morreriam
<alexactis> já foi a época
<vitorlobo> andretyn, fiz 2 montagens sobre isso..no dia q tive essa entrevista
<vitorlobo> vou mostrar
<vitorlobo> isso vcs tem q ver
<vitorlobo> rs
<alexactis> que rwindows dava dinheiro para técnico principiante
<vitorlobo> la vai
<vitorlobo> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540304_389608214417774_1115424080_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> só os fortem entederão
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuaa
<vitorlobo> *fortes
<alexactis> huahuahuahuahu, muito boa!!!!
<vitorlobo> botei isso na estampa da camisa
<vitorlobo> e fui para as entrevistas com ela
<andretyn> HAHAHAHAHAHAH
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkk
<alexactis> o pingus
<andretyn> Boa, vitorlobo , boa
<vitorlobo> e fiz essa tbm: https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548527_389608241084438_1929884617_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> huahahuahuahuauha
<vitorlobo> fui no evento microsoft development
<vitorlobo> q teve em ssa
<alexactis> tentando decifrar o windows foi ótimo, poderia ser um episódio dos pinguins de madagaskar
<vitorlobo> com essa camisa
<vitorlobo> auhauhuhuhaa
<vitorlobo> eu pensei q iriam me matar
<vitorlobo> mas foi de boa
<alexactis> huahuhuahaua, é que quem usa sabe a dificuldade...
<alexactis> mas toma um banho de sal grosso só por precaução
<Leonardo_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> é uma provocação boa
<vitorlobo> alexactis, tu trampa com oq?
<vitorlobo> alexactis, https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/581195_396645003714095_1092103124_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  eu fui...desci a madera na critica do evento
<vitorlobo> enquanto os organizadores disseram q foi um sucesso...
<vitorlobo> descileamadera
<vitorlobo> auhuhahuahuaa
<andretyn> caraca, humidade aqui tah 15%, vai matar o pessoal de seca...
<vitorlobo> alexactis, o evento foi patrocinado pela debian, opensuse, archlinux, e fedora
<vitorlobo> vc acredita que....
<vitorlobo> NO EVENTO DE INSTALAÇÃO DE SOFTWARE LIVRE
<alexactis> hãm!
<vitorlobo> OS CARAS USARAM WINDOWS?
<vitorlobo> para apresentar as propostas?
<vitorlobo> velho.....
<vitorlobo> WTF?
<alexactis> aê deve ter sido para demonstrar a eficiencia do Linux contra o Rwindows. Posso acreditar nisso? ou ponho meu sapato na janela no Natal?
<andretyn> PQP, isso ainda acontece vitorlobo?!?
<vitorlobo> andretyn, vou te mostrar
<vitorlobo> andretyn, alexactis http://softwarelivre.org/flisol-ssa/2011/flisol-2012-sucesso
<vitorlobo> la embaixo nos comentarios
<vitorlobo> eu sou lobocode
<vitorlobo> larguei a madeira la
<vitorlobo> os organizadores vieram cheios  de mimimi
<andretyn> vitorlobo, toh abrindo, mas lento, 3g da tim :)
<alexactis> que que ele quis dizer com isso? "Com apoio de voluntários, conseguimos instalar Software Livre nas máquinas dos usuários! Foram todos bem recebidos, até mesmo aqueles que queriam instalar Software Livre em seu Windows ou outro Sistema Operacional proprietário."
<alexactis> o evento não era de Software Livre? apresentação de Distros etc...?
<andretyn> vitorlobo, triste, muito triste a situação :(
<vitorlobo> foi isso q eu colei
<vitorlobo> Isso sem contar a falta de respeito em usar Windows e Mac em evento com este nome "FESTIVAL LATINO AMERICANO DE INSTALAÇÃO DE SOFTWARE LIVRE" na sala de desenvolvimento... uma vez que os patrocinadores em grande maioria são de comunidades de sistemas operacionais livres como o opensuse , debian, archlinux, fedora etc...
<vitorlobo> pra mim isso foi tipo assim
<vitorlobo> GENTE TEMOS UMA SEGUNDA OPÇÃO a oq a gente ja usa
<Leonardo_> shaushaushasuhsuhuhsushuhassauhsuhsuahasuhsauhhu
<vitorlobo> tipo..secundário
<vitorlobo> olha oq o organizador respondeu
<vitorlobo> Amigo, o evento não se restringe ao uso de apenas sistemas abertos. Qual o sistema está rodando no computador do palestrante não vem ao caso, já que na maioria das vezes, o tal S.O. nada tem haver com o tema apresentado. Seria ótimo que ele aparecesse com um sistema aberto, mas isso foge a nossa responsabilidade.
<vitorlobo> dai eu rebati
<vitorlobo> Discordo. Para o nome que o evento leva, não é nem um pouco conveniente, coerente e até desrespeitoso usar software proprietario. E mais, o S.O é a base fundamental para se defender e incentivar o uso de software livre.
<vitorlobo> Caso você use macOSx ou Windows para apresentar software-livre, dá a entender que software-livre é apenas uma segunda opção. Colocando-o como secundário no quadro da Tecnologia da informação, desenvolvimento , informática em geral.
<vitorlobo> Além disso como disse antes, a grande maioria dos patrocinadores são de comunidade de S.O livre. Por isso usar macOSX ou Windows é tão desrespeitoso, uma afronta.
<vitorlobo> eles tão nem aí
<vitorlobo> rs
<Leonardo_> rsrsrs
<Leonardo_> tem que fazer a pergunta para o palestrante
<vitorlobo> tem q tocar na ferida...pq tipo
<vitorlobo> eles não dão a importancia devida ao s.o
<vitorlobo> e ficam naquela
<andretyn> vitorlobo, tipo, eles estão querendo ganhar dinheiro, tanto faz se vc usa ou não s.o. livre, eles querem seu dinheiro:((
<vitorlobo> aaa mas eu uso software livre...no windows
<vitorlobo> andretyn, poisé....se viessem com essa...eu pediria para ler um pouco sobre a ideologia software livre
<vitorlobo> andretyn, ver o documentario revolution OS por exemplo
<vitorlobo> andretyn, os caras fazem evento de software livre com a mentalidade de billgates e jobs
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> é froid
<alexactis> por isso que falei que as esferas governamentais pelo menos aqui em salvador não usam software livre se usa usam no ruindows
<vitorlobo> alexactis, e pirata cara
<vitorlobo> PIRATA
<alexactis> esse evento me deu vontade de criar um com qualidade...
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  pirata no governo, pirata nas secretarias
<vitorlobo> pirata na zorra toda
<alexactis> eu sei, aqui na prefs eu tive que levar meu note pq o xp era pirata
<andretyn> vitorlobo, sim, mas eu sou do partido do Linus, tipo, quer usar programa propret. usa... mas tem um sistema que faz tudo, e algumas vezes, melhor...
<vitorlobo> andretyn, o problema é que deixamos de economizar mais de 500 milhoes por ano só com licensa de software....e muitas repartições públicas desviam essa verba sabe Deus pra onde...pq usam pirata
<andretyn> como eu disse, vitorlobo, triste, muito triste a situação :(
<alexactis> andretyn, onde vc vive, não aqui em salvador, os softwares livres pode ser mais discemidados, aqui em ssa se eu mandar um arquivo de imagem em jpeg para imprimir uma camosa eles pedem o arquivo cdr... esse é meu problema
<alexactis> e de muitos outros
<vitorlobo> andretyn, mas como diz os falecidos poetas mamonas rs.....e as vaquinhas..que por onde passam..deixam um rastro de bostaaa tão cagando e andando pra isso
<vitorlobo> auhahuahahuahuahuahua
<andretyn> hshahahhahahahahahahahahaha, iiiiiiiiiih,  mijei-me todo:)) heheheheheheh
<alexactis> aê algumas palavras acentuadas aparecem com caracter estranhos aqui, como modifico isso?
<alexactis> os que vcs escrevem, é claro
<andretyn> alexactis, tah usando o que?
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  vc tem que mudar seu xchat para coding utf8
<vitorlobo> se for xchat claro
<alexactis> por exemplo situação apareceu situa??o
<vitorlobo> alexactis, ta usando xchat?
<alexactis> eu tô usando empathy
<vitorlobo> alexactis, mexe nas configs do empathy e ver se vc consegue mudar o coding dele para utf-8
<alexactis> tem opção disso não
<andretyn> ou IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid), no meu xchat tah assim:)
<vitorlobo> o meu xchat ta utf8
<vitorlobo> ai ta sussa
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  apt-get install xchat -y
<vitorlobo> rs
<alexactis> espera
<MarconM> boa tarde
<Celso> boa tarde
<MarconM> Celso:
<MarconM> deu certo o xmonad ?
<andretyn> alexactis, o empathy eh ruim para irc, eu sempre usei o xchat, muito melhor.... eu acho....
<alexactis> tô instalando ele só um minuto
<vitorlobo> alexactis, gvt 15 mb aqui...59.90
<vitorlobo> mandei a oi pro quinto dos infernos
<MarconM> 0.0
<Celso> MarconM, nao consegui setar um wallpaper,usando o atalho alt+p entrava no menu e executava os aplicativos,mas ficavam do tamanho grande.
<MarconM> vitorlobo: meu sonho ter gvt aqui
<vitorlobo> MarconM, onde fica ai?
<MarconM> Celso: wallpaper voce seta de dois jeito
<MarconM> com o programa feh
<MarconM> ou nitrogen
<andretyn> vitorlobo, tim 3g 1.99 ao dia, soh quando eu uso :)))
<MarconM> nitrogen é grafico da para setar so colocando o caminhdo do wall
<Celso> MarconM, baixei a iso e tentei instalar em um notebook velho aqui,mas o drive de cd não le a midia
<MarconM> o feh é por comando voce seta no xinitirc
<MarconM> hunm
<vitorlobo> andretyn, ja usei muito discada us-robotics rs
<MarconM> Celso: faz um boot usb
<Celso> MarconM, precisa ser por cdrom
<alexactis_> pronto
<MarconM> Celso: faz assim tu tem vm ae
<Celso> é um sony vaio pentiun 2
<Celso> hahahahaha
<MarconM> vmware ou virtualbox
<andretyn> vitorlobo, eu to usando a tim pq não tem linha em casa
<MarconM> ?
<Celso> MarconM, na vm ele roda legal
<vitorlobo> andretyn, hj tem a net combo tbm q ta até mais em conta
<MarconM> Celso: nao po eu vou mandar meu script
<vitorlobo> 10 mb por 29.90
<MarconM> eu fiz um que configura tudo ja no ubuntu/debian
<vitorlobo> 10 mb com tv a cabo e tudo
<MarconM> ele instala automatico
<MarconM> e configura tudo
<alexactis_> que conversa é essa que tá rolando?
<vitorlobo> alexactis_, conversas simultaneas...
<MarconM> Celso: vou postar o link no pvt ok
<Celso> ok
<vitorlobo> alexactis_, ta com gvt ai ou velox?
<alexactis_> eu sei pô hehehe
<alexactis_> gvt, não largo por nada, ela é de 15
<vitorlobo> alexactis_,  aqui tbm
<vitorlobo> rs
<alexactis_> já tive velox e caia toda hora
<vitorlobo> alexactis_, oq mais gostei da gvt foi o atendimento
<vitorlobo> da oi é um sofrimento
<MarconM> Celsinho: foi mal... pvt errado =)
<vitorlobo> alexactis_, chamei a oi pra resolver o velox q tinha dado pau aqui...insisti 1 semana chamando...eles só vieram 1 mes depois
<vitorlobo> mas dai ja tinha posto gvt
<vitorlobo> veio o tecnico : ai q ta tendo problema no velox?
<vitorlobo> dai eu: nao mais, a gvt resolveu rs
<alexactis_> é verdade vitorlobo, o melhor da gvt é que eles passa a fiação toda na instalação então vc não corre riscos de perda de sinal por oxidação
<MarconM> Celso dae é o seguinte
<alexactis_> a oi não faz isso, pelo menos não fazia
<MarconM> tu pega e soh da um ./install
<vitorlobo> alexactis_, cabo de fibra ótica
<andretyn> HAHAHAHAHAHAH, vitorlobo
<MarconM> ele vai fazer tudo Celso
<MarconM> vai instalar o xmonad configurar tudo .xinitrc vim emacs moc papel de parece e configurar a barra em cima
<alexactis_> eu disse o mesmo....
<Celso> MarconM, ok
<andretyn> Pessoal vou indo, tenho q almoçar, gordo eh foda, inté mais
<alexactis_> antes de me mudar usava velox, tive que mudar a fiação toda do tel e convencer o instalador, $$, para puchar direto do poste o cabo blindado que coloquei
<alexactis_> se fosse gordo almoçava na frente do pc...
<alexactis_> huahuahau
<vitorlobo> to meio gordo mas
<vitorlobo> semana q vem vou ficar titela denovo
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> fazer cirurgia ortognática
<vitorlobo> 1 mes e meio de boca soldada
<vitorlobo> ai quero ver
<vitorlobo> vou virar o iron man de tanto parafuso de titanio no rosto
<alexactis_> huahuahua
<alexactis_> q houve?
<alexactis_> caiu de kra no chão barão
<vitorlobo> n
<vitorlobo> genética mesmo
<vitorlobo> heditariedade
<Leonardo_> alguém já usou o supergrub?
<alexactis_> é corretiva é?
<vitorlobo> palito da sorte da kibom na familia
<vitorlobo> alexactis_, sim...eu só mordo com 2 dentes da boca rs
<vitorlobo> os de tras
<alexactis_> putz
<vitorlobo> o resto tudo n bate um no outro
<alexactis_> eu mordo com todos...
<vitorlobo> meu sobre nome é lobo
<vitorlobo> convenhamos
<alexactis_> os 5 que tem em minha boca, huahuaha
<vitorlobo> lobo sem mordida
<vitorlobo> n da certo
<vitorlobo> uhauhahuaauh
<alexactis_> brincadeira...
<alexactis_> boa sorte
<alexactis_> na cirurgia
<vitorlobo> Patricia, desde q foi para italia esqueceu dos amigo :'(
<vitorlobo> alexactis_, precisarei...8 horas de operação
<alexactis_> pôa
<alexactis_> vou me sair galera
<alexactis_> até mais tarde...
<alexactis_> vou almoçar, magro é foda....
<alexactis_> huahuahuaha
<MarconM> Celso: deu certo ae
<MarconM> Celso: vou fazer uma conf para instlar o fluxbox e o openbox
<Leonardo_> alguém já utilizou o supergrub?
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  os 2?
<vitorlobo> MarconM, so precisa um nao?
<MarconM> vitorlobo: eu fiz um script para instalar automatico o xmonad
<vitorlobo> Celso, ja experimentou o fluxbox com tint2?
<MarconM> agora eu vou fazer do fluxbox e um do openbox
<MarconM> vitorlobo: acho massa tilling wm
<vitorlobo> bem leve
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  para developer's n tem melhor
<vitorlobo> :)
<MarconM> vitorlobo: rapaz o xmonad no openbsd e archlinux fico massa demais
<vitorlobo> MarconM, bsd deve ser tipo gentoo..tudo na unha ne
<MarconM> vitorlobo: soh que o player para terminal eu vou usar o mpd
<MarconM> vitorlobo: mais ou menos
<MarconM> algumas coisas sim
<JoaoSantana> Olá TODOS
<vitorlobo> spectra, jurava q tu era bot
<vitorlobo> o.o
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> vitorlobo: talvez um robo da skynet /o\
<xGrind-OFF> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/wunderlist-to-make-ubuntu-app?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<xGrind-OFF> Mountain Lion?
<FuRaCao> deram tanto calote que faliu
<FuRaCao> ops
<FuRaCao> malz
<xGrind-OFF> oq faliu?
<xGrind-OFF> oq ta falindo é o Mandriva. já estamos quase no final do ano e até agora não saiu o beta do Mandriva 2012 ;x
<FuRaCao> era em outro server
<Leonardo_> voltei
<Leonardo_> barna?
<barna> oi Leonardo_
<Leonardo_> consegui uma forma de dar boot no meu computador pelo supergrub ;)
<Leonardo_> se lembra do "breno" ontem? Era eu no computador do meu irmão
<Leonardo_> só não consegui resolver o problema para dar boot pelo computador ainda...
<Sebastian> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/558613_426931750677789_216439313_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> opa =]
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, bom feriado ursa
<Sebastian> de onde são?
<Sebastian> que programa usar para projetos e simulacoes de circuitos eletronicos
<Sebastian> ??
<Sebastian> já volto
<MarconM> Geowany: bitcha
<xGrind> MarconM, Geowany females
<MarconM> 0.0
<xGrind> MarconM: como anda seu ubuntu 12.10?
<MarconM> xGrind: vai sair daqui, cara nao da nao curto unity
<MarconM> vou ir para o linux mint kde
<xGrind> kk
<MarconM> num rola unity nao
<xGrind> falaram que vão tirar o Unity 2D e melhorar o 3D pra rodar em maquina modesta. Mas com esses novos recursos de preview e essas lentes todas, voce acha que vai rodar de boa? eu duvido.
<Maninho> opensuse é uma boa alternativa para quem nao quer trabalho
<xGrind> Maninho: eae mano xD
<Maninho> aloha xGrind =D
<Maninho> xGrind: boa tarde mano tudo blz?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Estou com um problema chatinho aqui...  Minha combinação de pacotes não me permite instalar o amsn, ai peguei os fontes e compilei.  O que acontece é que sempre que eu conecto ele se desconecta dizendo que conectei em outro lugar...  Alguém sabe como resolver isso?
<EduardeCalibal> amsn versão 0.98.9.
<xispirito> EduardeCalibal: não estaria você conectado pelo empathy?
<Maninho> ou entre no hotmail.com inicie uma sessao web e mande bala ira dar ceto
<Maninho> *certo
<Maninho> isso me ocorre com o kmess
<xispirito> o empathy, juntamente com as libs telepathy*, eu desisti já
<xispirito> sempre dá algo errado
<Maninho> o bom é nem usar
<xispirito> o bom é nem instalar =D
<Maninho> desta forma nunca vai dar erro nem bug nossa maravilha =D
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, aqui da isso tbm
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, se desconecte do seu hotmail se vc tiver la
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, se n tiver, aguarde um tempo rs e tente novamente
<vitorlobo> é o bug do capeta
<Maninho> 0.0
<Maninho> vitorlobo:se lembrou do botão do capeta
<Maninho> ?
<Maninho> 0.0 velozes e furiosos
<vitorlobo> Maninho,  power?
<vitorlobo> uhaauhahuuhaa
<EduardeCalibal> Não estava...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas conectei minhas contas e desconectei para ver se ele se liga...
<Maninho> On/off =(
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que o problema não é lá por que o emesene continua conectando normalmente.
<vitorlobo> Maninho, pensei q era o power do pc...sempre q eu ia tirar print screen apertava esse maldito
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é tilt da última versão do amsn.
<vitorlobo> dai desligava o pc
<Maninho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Maninho, é o botão do capeta
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuauhaa
<Maninho> =D kkkkkkkkkk
<Maninho> totalmente o botao do capetaaa xD
<EduardeCalibal> Eu desmanchei um teclado só para bloquear esses botão de desligar.  :-D
<Maninho> =P
<EduardeCalibal> Esse amsn é escrito em TCL mas vi C nos fontes...  Vou alterar essa bagaça no braço.
<al4nc4ds> EduardeCalibal: Incrivel Hulk
<EduardeCalibal> oo
<al4nc4ds> Vou alterar essa bagaça no braço.
<al4nc4ds> :]
<EduardeCalibal> Não funcionou...  Até agora...  Só para constar.  (Hulk esmaga!)
<al4nc4ds> :|
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, eu desabilitei o botão dentro das configs de teclado mesmo
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, agora, no windows n da..tem q desmanchar o teclado rs
<EduardeCalibal> Na época que fiz isso era no Windows.
<vitorlobo> uhauhauhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> explicado
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que desliguei a máquina umas 3 vezes no dia...
<EduardeCalibal> Huahaha.
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, Andre_Gondim  tava falando de vc nestante
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, vai la conversar com ele
<vitorlobo> no pvt
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: não aceito pvt
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, auhahuauhahuahua fail
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, dai soca a chave de fenda por baixo do botão e ranca fora
<EduardeCalibal> Quanta violência contra o pobre hardware indefeso.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, ja arranquei um dente assim
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<vitorlobo> magina a tecla do keyboard
<vitorlobo> rs
<EduardeCalibal> Estava lendo aqui...  Parece muito simples os fontes do amsn mas não funcionam minhas "alterações"...
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, movido a macumba..falta algum ritual para dar certo
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que preciso estudar esse tal de tcl...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<EduardeCalibal> Uma coisa eu consegui.  O ícone que aparecia na área de notificação não aparece mais...  -.-
<MarconM> vitorlobo: chama mãe dina
<MarconM> rsrsr
<vitorlobo> nunca pensei que iria baixar branca de neve  para assistir
<vitorlobo> prevejo meu pai me trollando na sala
<vitorlobo> IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII rapaz..BRANCA DE NEVE É?
<vitorlobo> uahauhuhahauahua
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> para que tu baixou isso
 * MarconM corre 
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> vai ver o trailler da branca de neve 2012 po
<vitorlobo> ta massa
<vitorlobo> uma mistura de crepusculo com thor
<vitorlobo> e gladiador
<vitorlobo> e senhor dos aneis
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuauha
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<MarconM> o.O
<vitorlobo> MarconM,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeaFgcEKa04
<vitorlobo> ver ae
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal: oq voce acha
<MarconM> tu acha q tem que internar ?
<EduardeCalibal> Não tenho boas vibrações sobre o andamento destas conversas...  :-o
 * MarconM concorda com EduardeCalibal T.T
<vitorlobo> alá.. EduardeCalibal  é da macumba
<vitorlobo> sente as vibrações da parada toda
<vitorlobo> o.o
<MarconM> aeuahuehauheaueha
<MarconM> UEHUHUEhueHuHUeh
<vitorlobo> parece melhor q alice no pais da smaravilha
<EduardeCalibal> Vou usar um gerador de números aleatórios para ver se acho que tais indivíduos merecem uma vaga cativa permanente em uma instituição de atenção especializada em pessoas mentalmente divergentes...
<vitorlobo> com aquela mulher cabiçuda
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> EduardeCalibal: professor pascuale ?
<vitorlobo> essa foi tensa
<EduardeCalibal> Huhahaha.
<EduardeCalibal> Tem um wish rodando quando rodo o amsn...
<EduardeCalibal> Mistérios.
<vitorlobo> import random ; a = vitorlobo, b = MarconM , c = a + b , d = ('Legal','maluco'), c.shuffle()
<vitorlobo> o.o
<EduardeCalibal> Haaa....  O amsn usa o tal wish que é do tk toolkit para desenhar a janela.  Agora saquei.
<vitorlobo> se n der sintax erro...alguma merda vai dá
<EduardeCalibal> Pensei em só chamar um cat no /dev/rand e ver se dava par ou impar...
<EduardeCalibal> Sabia o comando para tirar um número de lá...  Até fiz um script para isso.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Já vi que vou ter que desistir do amsn, alguma das bibliotecas que ele usa é que deve ter o problema e não ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Bá.
<paladinn> melhor que desistir da vida
<EduardeCalibal> Me preocupo com os logs, tenho muita coisa nos logs de diversos contatos.
<EduardeCalibal> Fica ruim de ficar consultando arquivos quando posso ver diretamente no histórico de cada um.
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<paladinn> é só consultar aquilo que vc tem em cima do pescoço
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal, use o pidgin
<vitorlobo> encha ele de plugin
<vitorlobo> e seja feliz
<EduardeCalibal> Da última vez que testei o pidgin ele não conseguia ficar conectado...
<vitorlobo> aqui ta normal
<EduardeCalibal> Fazer oque...  Vou testar.
<EduardeCalibal> Ei vitorlobo, por quanto tempo já deixou o pidgin conectado sem incidentes?
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal,  1 mes
<vitorlobo> direto
<EduardeCalibal> Perfeito.
<vitorlobo> tem 1 mes q n desligo o pc
<vitorlobo> rs
<EduardeCalibal> O emesene ficava caindo, o amsn perdia contatos ou ia ficando pesado.  De tempos em tempos tinha que fechar
<vitorlobo> no linux eu usava emesene antigo...um dos primeiros
<vitorlobo> depois q atualizou n gostei
<vitorlobo> fui pro pidgin e to nele
<EduardeCalibal> Esta instalando aqui já...
<EduardeCalibal> Qual versão tem ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho aqui a 2.7 e a 2.10 nos repositórios.
<vitorlobo> EduardeCalibal,  2.10
<EduardeCalibal> Esta bem leve nessa versão e conectou rápido.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou testar por alguns dias.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele consegue separar os contatos de cada conta?
<EduardeCalibal> Outra coisa...  Consigo ativar para que no lugar das bolinhas apareçam as miniaturas das fotos dos contatos?
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém ai usando o pidgin?
<paladinn> sim pi ri lim
<xGrind> EduardeCalibal: opa o/
<RodrigO23> fala pesoal
<RodrigO23> iai como vao
<RodrigO23> fala kernel
<RodrigO23> iai paladinn
<RodrigO23> quanto tempo em
<vitorlobo> o.o
<RodrigO23> iaii vitor-br
<RodrigO23> opa
<RodrigO23> vitorlobo
<RodrigO23> como q tah
<vitorlobo> rodr1go,  ae
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, ae
<vitorlobo> zorra
<vitorlobo> na hora meu pendriver queima
<vitorlobo> q macumba
<RodrigO23> [vitorlobo]: opaaaa
<RodrigO23> caraca
<RodrigO23> nem me faler
<RodrigO23> fale
<RodrigO23> o meu tmb quimou
<RodrigO23> queimou, tinha umas uns codigos fonte la que vai ser dificil conseguir
<vitorlobo> hd externo
<vitorlobo> pen driver
<vitorlobo> cartão de memoria
<vitorlobo> tudo porcaria
<vitorlobo> queima q nem da tempo de vc pensar
<EduardeCalibal> Queria saber como ativar as miniaturas nos contatos, ou ao menos ver a imagem de exibição deles...  No pidgin.
<RodrigO23> [vitorlobo]: esses pendrives qe agente compra achando que é kingston, na vdd eh tudo pirata
<kernel> fala ae RodrigO23
<kernel> o/
<EduardeCalibal> Ninguém que usa o pidgin vê as imagens dos contatos não?  oO
<Celso> imagem?
<EduardeCalibal> imagens de exibição, fotos, essas coisas.
<Celso> aqui aparece
<EduardeCalibal> No meu não aparece nada...
<Celso> tanto do msn e facebook
<EduardeCalibal> Apenas bolinhas verdes.
<licensed> tenho um show.avi aqui. alguem sabe como eu gravo em dvd pra ser lido em dvd de mesa comum?
<Digao23> aooo kernel O/
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha um programa bem fácil...  Acho que é devede o nome.
<Digao23> no meu tmb
<Digao23> aparecem so as bolinhas
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ter como configurar esse lance das bolinhas, mas não achei ainda.
<Celso> EduardeCalibal, deve ser alguma opção na configuração da conta
<EduardeCalibal> Por ali não...  Estou vendo nos plugins.
<Celso> EduardeCalibal, Amigos-->Exibir --> icones e protocolos
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver...
<EduardeCalibal> Esse ai marquei já.  Ele só adicionou o ícone do msn, no meu caso, ao lado dos nomes dos contatos.
<Celso> aqui aparece a logo do protocolo e a imagem dos contatos que usam imagem
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...  Pode ser que tenha que aguardar um pouco para que isso atualize...
<EduardeCalibal> E é "Ícones de protocolo".  Não tem nada a ver com miniaturas...
<EduardeCalibal> Verifica para mim ai Celso se nos seus plugins tem algo relacionado a imagens.
<EduardeCalibal> Imagens de exibição, algo assim.
<EduardeCalibal> Antes disso...  Vê para mim qual é a sua versão do programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Estou com a 2.10 aqui pode ser outra versão.
<Celso> Popups Libnotify
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver.
<Celso> so tem esse ativo
<Rudolf> caloorrrrr
<Guest67423> que isso
<Guest67423> estao falando sobre urubu aqui?
<licensed> EduardeCalibal, to testando o devede.. mas ele ta falando que meu arquivo é mto grande pra midia de 4.7gb.. mas tem 700mb o arquivo divx... queria q ele adaptasse à midia
<EduardeCalibal> Deve ser na conversão...
<EduardeCalibal> Ai não saberia te dizer o que esta ocorrendo mas ele tem um esquema para configurar a qualidade durante as conversões.
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro de cabeça por que faz muito tempo que usei ele.
<kernel> como eu renomeio o label do meu pendrive pelo bash?
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-08
<licensed> alguem sabe se o linux nao limpa os restos de memoria? pois no comando "free" sempre aparece que estou usando mais de 1gb, quando na verdade nao utilizo nem 500mb de ram
<Daekdroom> licensed, você tá olhando a primeira ou a segunda linha?
<Daekdroom> A primeira linha considera a memória que está sendo usada como cache.
<Daekdroom> Você não deve se preocupar.
<Daekdroom> A segunda que mostra o que está sendo usado pelos programas e o que realmente está livre para outros programas poderem usar.
<licensed> Daekdroom, olho sempre a 1a linha onde tem Mem:
<Daekdroom> Você sabe ler em inglês?
<licensed> enrolo um pouco
<Daekdroom> Dá uma olhada nesse link: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Daekdroom> Basicamente, o Linux pega parte da memória RAM livre e usa como um cache para libs e programas que você usa frequentemente.
<Daekdroom> Mas jamais usará a RAM como cache e deixará um programa que você está rodando ir para a swap, portanto o que importa mesmo é quanto de RAM, desconsiderando o cache, está sendo usada.
<licensed> mas o cache nao é a 2a linha? http://pastebin.com/eX6ywy17
<licensed> -/+ buffers/cache:
<licensed> Daekdroom, eh isso que eu queria saber.. show esse site.. nao conhecia
<Daekdroom> 2a linha é as informações DESCONSIDERANDO o cache.
<Daekdroom> O que está sendo usada como cache são os dois últimos valores da primeira linha
<licensed> Daekdroom, nao preciso ficar limpando o cache? eu vi que se a aplicacao precisar de ram, eu vou ter.. mas nao é mais rapido se liberar o cache logo?
<Daekdroom> licensed, não, oras.
<licensed> entendi
<Daekdroom> É possível até que a aplicação que você queira abrir esteja no cache
<licensed> interessante isso.. nao sabia
<licensed> e alguns amigos q mexem com linux nao sabiam me explicar
<licensed> Daekdroom, brigadao ae ;)
<Daekdroom> De nada.
<vitorlobo> licensed,  echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<vitorlobo> licensed, limpar o cache de memoria ram
<licensed> vitorlobo, eh eu uso esse programa.. mas tem q ficar usando sempre
<licensed> vitorlobo, mas vc leu o site? interessante nao sabia disso
<PinguimUrbano> Ursinha: o/ Hangout daqui a pouco?
<vitorlobo> licensed, ah eu tinha lido isso antes ja
<vitorlobo> licensed, bem interessante a forma do linux administrar a ram
<hebertsilva> boa noite a todos
<andretyn> Boa noite
<vitorlobo> boa
<andretyn> vitorlobo, como estamos:)
<xGrind> Ursinha: que horas é o Hangout?
<Ursinha> xGrind, tá sendo
<Ursinha> :)
<xGrind> passa o link ;D
<xispirito> o que é Hangout?
<xGrind> xispirito:
<Ursinha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3X4MinJWzI&feature=youtu.be
<xGrind> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3X4MinJWzI&feature=youtu.be
<Ursinha> achei :)
<xGrind> kk
<Ursinha> uia
<Ursinha> :D
<xGrind> passei primeiro
<xispirito> haha
<andretyn> O narador fala: "E Ursinha ganha por uma cabeça..." :-))
<andretyn> narador/narrador
<vitorlobo> aquela mina la é a ursinha?
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> Mara
<xGrind> Marta
<vitorlobo> agora q vi
<xGrind> a Ursinha é loira po ;x
<xGrind> agora apareceu \o/
<vitorlobo> xGrind, conhece marta?
<vitorlobo> por amor
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> conheço ninguem vitorlobo kk
<kernel> mermao
<kernel> ate o sofá tem o logo da Ubuntu
<kernel> será que é fanatico
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> os caras são fanaticos msm kk
<xGrind> a Ursinha tem ate refrigerante do Ubuntu
<vitorlobo> n sei doq tao falando
<vitorlobo> q tenso
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> Ubuntu-Cola
<kernel> o que é isso que o cara ta tomando?
<andretyn> vitorlobo, não dah para ver, bosta de 3g... ser pobre eh foda:(
<kernel> é refrigerante da ubuntu?
<Ursinha> deve ser cerveja :D
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> cerveja. os caras beberam a noite toda semana passada ;x
<andretyn> Ursinha, tinha uma cerveja chamada root, eu acho, talvez seja da mesma cervejaria, hehehhehe
<xGrind> huhuahua root?
<kernel> UAHEiuAHeaIuehAIHeaHhaue
<kernel> chimarrao
<kernel> kkkkkk
<xGrind> ja vi uma cerveja opensource
<andretyn> xGrind, tbm já vi ;)
<kernel> Ursinha, ta noiva né
<kernel> tou vendo a aliança
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> http://poutz.org/cerveja-open-source/
<xGrind> netsplit no hangout? ;x
<vitorlobo> estou socando perguntas
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ursinha> kernel, to noiva do ricardo salveti
<Ursinha> que tá no hangout também
<Ursinha> :P
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  vc n mora no Brasil?
<Ursinha> moro sim, em Campinas
<xGrind> nem sabia q ele q era seu noivo Ursinha . trabalhar juntos?
<Ursinha> SO
<Ursinha> SP
<xGrind> a Ursinha mora no interiorzão de sp tb o/
<Ursinha> xGrind, trabalhamos na canonical mas em projetos separados
<xGrind> ja veio em aparecida Ursinha ?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, o cara n é feio n hein rs
<Ursinha> uma vez qdo era pequena só
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Ursinha> passei indo pro rio
<Ursinha> o rsalveti é lindão :)
<andretyn> Ursinha, o amor é lindo, hehehhehe
<kernel> Ursinha, eu vi ele é o de oculos né
<kernel> :D
<Ursinha> é sim :D
<xGrind> eu não acho ele lindão. quem acha ele lindão é o kernel . cuidado hein Ursinha ;x
<kernel> xGrind, sai pra lá
<xGrind> kk
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<xGrind> confundi. quem achou ele lindão foi o vitorlobo .
<vitorlobo> po o cara é pinta
<vitorlobo> qualé
<xGrind> vitorlobo: curtiu o cavanhaque do rapa'?
<kernel> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahuaahua
<alexactis> pessoal alguem aqui tem o ubuntu em netbook?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  ele sendo hacker de kernel linux...tomara q a ursinha case-se e tenha pimpolhos..fosse usuario r.windows da microsoft..desejaria a viuvez pra ela infelizmente
 * vitorlobo rindo
<xGrind> tinha um cara q trabalhava na Red Hat. não lembro o nome do cara, mas ja fez um papo de buteco
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, trabalho dos sonhos meu Deus home office?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  sortura
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  sortuda
<xGrind> 15 pessoas trabalhando na Canonical e a Ursinha ta no meio. sortuda mesmo
<xGrind> ter um patrão milionario nao e' pra qualquer ne vitorlobo ? kk
<andretyn> alexactis, eu toh num, pq?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, basta minha patroa que chamo de mulher
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> quero saber de patrão n
<vitorlobo> vc n ter q topar com patrão
<vitorlobo> melhor coisa
<alexactis> quando inicio o sistema o led que ativa o numlock fica piscando e ele não carrega
<xGrind> vitorlobo: nao era vc q tava de olho no Ricardo? ;x
<alexactis> não entendí nada
<xGrind> ele tb trabalha na Canonical. xaveca ele ><
<vitorlobo> xGrind, penso q vc esteja interessado....dou passagem pra vc mano..vai lá
<vitorlobo> rs
<andretyn> vc instalou ele numa boa, ou tah instalando ainda?
<alexactis> já é a segunda vêz isso, lembro que no r.windows dava tela azul se eu desligasse com alguma coisa na usb e ligasse sem essa coisa na mesma usb depois
<xGrind> huahauhahu. só se ele fizer a barba ;x
<xGrind> ahauha
<alexactis> entendeu o que eu disse :)
<andretyn> alexactis, vc instalou ele numa boa, ou tah instalando ainda?
<alexactis> tô teclando nele
<vitorlobo> alexactis, botei win7 um dia desses pensando tela azul da morte n existe mais
<xGrind> windows da tela azul por qq coisa ;x
<alexactis> mas tenho que desligar natoralmente toda vez que inicio o sistema
<vitorlobo> alexactis, assim q liguei e abri "meu computador TELA AZUL DA MUERTE
<xGrind> win7 não da tela azul da morte. da tela preta q já vai pro velorio
<vitorlobo> >.<
<alexactis> o meu dava tela aziviz
<andretyn> alexactis, qual marca da bagaça?
<alexactis> exemplo, tenho um mouse, se eu desligasse o win com ele plugado só não dava tela azul se eu ligasse com o mause na mesma porta usb sacou?
<alexactis> Acer aspire one
<alexactis> D 250
<andretyn> alexactis, marca boa, mas talvez seja conflito do bios, tipo, bug mesmo
<alexactis> será!
<xGrind> alexactis: o sistema está atualizado?
<alexactis> a bios sim, o sistema é o 12.04
<alexactis> atualizado
<xGrind> kernel atualizado?
<alexactis> vou lá saber, como eu verifico atualização de kernel?
<xGrind> digita ae no terminal uname -a
<andretyn> alexactis, dah um uname -a no terminal
<xGrind> posta ae pra gente
<alexactis> Linux alexactis-laptop 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<xGrind> tem atualização
<xGrind> 3.2.0-30
<andretyn> xGrind, mas acho q eh bug na bios, pq dah antes de entrar no sistema operacional
<xGrind> atualiza o kernel e ve se corrige
<xGrind> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alexactis> como faço isso?
<xGrind> entra no terminal, e digita: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andretyn> alexactis, olha a linha q o xGrind passou e digita no terminal
<alexactis> já foi
<alexactis> deu falha
<xGrind> falha onde?
<andretyn> xGrind, eu toh usando o 3.5.0-13-generic aqui
<alexactis> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/stani/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<alexactis> W: Falhou ao buscar http://ppa.launchpad.net/stani/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<alexactis> E: Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés.
<xGrind> isso é ppa, repositorio de terceiros
<alexactis> então a bagaça deve estar atualizada
<xGrind> isso acontece qndo adiciona algum ppa, mas não existe repositório pra versão que voce está usando.
<andretyn> alexactis, da onde vc tirou esse ppa, ranca ele, tah!
<vitorlobo> alexactis, vai no softwarecenter do ubuntu > canais de software e desabilitar esse ppa
<alexactis> pera
<xGrind> andretyn: ta estavel? eu nao to com o ubuntu aki, mas to com o kernel 3.3.8
<vitorlobo> John Maddog Hal se declarou gay num post feito na Linux Magazine
<vitorlobo> LOL
<vitorlobo> maddog quem diria
<vitorlobo> o coroua tenso
<xGrind> huahuhuahu. marvadinho
<andretyn> xGrind, não tenho o q reclama, até estou achando ele mais leve e tah usando pouca memoria agora, muito bom
<xGrind> tipo, li que no 3.4 eles tinham melhorado o suporte a placa de video integrada.
<alexactis> os repo parceiros canonical marca?
<xGrind> pode marcar. só tira esse repositorio ai q ta dando erro
<andretyn> alexactis, sim
<andretyn> xGrind, ele vem do repositorio dos drives de videos mais novos, instaveis, mas tah bom como soh:)
<xGrind> eu achei essa versão 12.04 instavel. toda hora aparece o apport, mas mesmo tirando ele, só mascara. o crash continua noa msm
<alexactis> deu tudo 0
<andretyn> xGrind, sim , mas toh usando legal, eles lançaram com muitos bugs nos drives de video, e outros tambem, vai ficar bom daqui uns tempos
<xGrind> oq deu 0 alexactis ? O.o
<andretyn> alexactis, ?????
<alexactis> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<xGrind> alexactis: ta usando qual repositorio? oficial?
<xGrind> andretyn: explica pra ele onde muda o repositorio, pra por o oficial da Canonical. to no mageia agora
<andretyn>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, alexactis
<xGrind> ele deve estar usando outro repositorio
<alexactis> é não mudei nada no softwarecenter só tirei os ppa e marquei o repositorio dos parceiros da canonical, tem algum para inserir?
<andretyn> alexactis, entra no canais e muda para o oficial, tem como lah fazer isso e depois atualiza viu!!!
<vitorlobo> dedurarei
 * vitorlobo a Ursinha é a bug report da canonical...bug's são com ela msma
<vitorlobo> >.<
<xGrind> huahuahuuuuuuu
<xGrind> vo reportar bug pelo facebook ><
<andretyn> vitorlobo, kkkkkkkkkkk
<alexactis> tá lá servidor-brasil
<vitorlobo> rapaz
<vitorlobo> que trabalho bom
<vitorlobo> trabalhar em casa..........
<vitorlobo> bufando na rede
<xGrind> sabia alexactis. muda pro oficial
<vitorlobo> para a canonical
<vitorlobo> lascando um pão no sofá
<andretyn> alexactis, sim, depois vc tem q apertar o botão com nome "verificar" para atualizar
<vitorlobo> mas q maravilha
<xGrind> quando crescer, quero trabalhar pro tio Mark *_*
<vitorlobo> se pinta de negão e chama ele de irmão
<vitorlobo> q ele vai se sensibilizar
<vitorlobo> e fala assim UBUNTU cade o amor?
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> alexactis: depois q mudar o repositorio, vc pode dar o comando no terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alexactis> agora tá indo, muto obrigado
<andretyn> alexactis, depois olha nesse site: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/que-fazer-apos-instalar-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin.html
<andretyn> xGrind, o mesmo site tem o repositorio do drives de video com kernel novo, foi lah q eu vi!!!
<xGrind> eu vi esses dias. ppa pra drivers ne?
<vitorlobo> kernel, vc ta em todo tipo de assunto agora rs
<andretyn> xGrind, sim , ele atualiza tbm o kernel. acho que é para as placas ati, dizem q melhora a preformace da mesma
<vitorlobo> puta merda
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> mals
<vitorlobo> o cara chamou c++ de linguagem básica
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> >.<
<kernel> vitorlobo, poisé
<kernel> meu nick é o mais citado
<kernel> o bixo fica piscando aqui direto
<kernel> kkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> kernel imagina se o chat fosse no IRC
<xGrind> kk
<kernel> iuAHeihaIeAhieAehaIeaue
<andretyn> kernel, quem mandou colocar um nick desse num canal linux:)
<xGrind> kernel sorte sua q usa Linux. se fosse algum script do mIRC, ia fazer sonzinho
<xGrind> vitorlobo: vc q ta comentando la?
<vitorlobo> to
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> moisés?
<alexactis> agora parece que resolveu. Muito Obrigado!!!
<xGrind> o/
<xGrind> era o kernel alexactis ?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, python é lindo *-*
<Ursinha> é lindo :D
<alexactis> parece que sim, e ficou mais rápida a inicialização tambem
<Ursinha> :P
<xGrind> Ursinha: nao fala isso, senão o vitorlobo começa a se achar aki no canal. todo dia ele posta uma aula de python
<xGrind> deve ta com os olhinhos brilhando
<Ursinha> hauahuahu
 * vitorlobo fazendo o bem para a sociedade
<Ursinha> python é tão lindo que até o código em C do interpretador dele é lindo ^^
<xGrind> vitorlobo: qndo eu aprender python, eu tb falo isso: Python é lindo, é lindo *-*
<xGrind> huauha
<xGrind> visual g é lindo ><
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ainda bem q python nada tem haver com cobra ne?
<vitorlobo> pq aí.....
<vitorlobo> rs
<alexactis> quando crescer quero ser igual a vocês! hehehe
 * vitorlobo pega o morfador power ranger.....power ranger amarelo 
 * vitorlobo esperando alguem perguntar pq amarelo
 * vitorlobo rindo
<xGrind> vitorlobo: nao tem a ver com cobra? ;x
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  nao auhahuahuahau
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  python é em homenagem ao grupo humoristico monthy python
<xGrind> isso mesmo kk
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuauhahuaa
<alexactis> parou até de esquentar...
<xGrind> mas o logo são duas cobras se acasalando ;x
<vitorlobo> xGrind, kernel alexactis , andretyn , : http://www.zueimuito.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/power-rangesjpg.gif
<vitorlobo> a identidade real
<andretyn> vitor-br, q nem o nome spam, vem do filmes deles
<vitorlobo> da power ranger amarela
<xGrind> hauhuauha
<andretyn> vitorlobo, , q nem o nome spam, vem do filmes deles
<vitorlobo> ahuahahahuhuahahuahuauaha
<vitorlobo> preste atenção
<vitorlobo> ahuahuahuaauhhuaa
<alexactis> aqueles ppa, que apareceram era pq queria instalar os drivers vga da intel desse netbook
<andretyn> alexactis, o ppa q aparece no site q eu te falei, tem os melhores drives para intel, acho q eh tambem para o teu tipo de netbook, veja lah
<alexactis> foi dele que peguei os ppa
<andretyn> vitorlobo, q benga a "moça" tem hein, KKKKKKKKKK
<vitorlobo> andretyn, isso é uma cilada bino
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuahauhauhaa
<xGrind> o vitorlobo nao vai dormir hj. vai ficar com essa frase na cabeça kk
<xGrind> "C++ é linguagem básica!"
<vitorlobo> xGrind, isso foi a maior heresia da noite
<andretyn> alexactis, acho q nao o site lah eh ppa:sarvatt/intel-sna , não eh igual ao teus acima!
<alexactis> então me passei em alguma coisa, deixa eu terminar de baixar o pacote multimida que vou rodar ele
<geekluc> Boa noite1
<geekluc> estou tendo um problema muito chato no ubuntu 12.10 beta
<geekluc> eu estava usando o 12.10 desde o alpha por atualização do ubuntu 12.04
<geekluc> hoje eu formatei o computador e instalei o 12.10 e comecei a ter problemas com o touchpad
<geekluc> o "botao direito" não está funcionando
<geekluc> alguém passou por isso ou sabe como resolver?
<geekluc> o scroll com o touchpad também não está funcionando
<andretyn> geekluc, o mouse é usb?
<geekluc> andretyn: é touchpad, não mouse
<andretyn> geekluc, sim, vi, desculpe-me
<andretyn> geekluc, qual marca do note
<geekluc> imagino se não é algo relacionado ao suporte a gestos no touchpad que eu li que a canonical ia adicionar no ubuntu 12.10
<geekluc> andretyn: é um itautec
<geekluc> eu uso ubuntu nesse notebook desde o 10.10 e é a primeira vez que isso acontece
<xispirito> http://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-announces-winner-of-restricted-boot-webcomic-contest
<andretyn> geekluc, modelo?
<geekluc> andretyn: infoway w655
<geekluc> eu acho
<geekluc> é infoway w7665
<andretyn> geekluc, deixa eu ver uma coisa, volto logo...
<xispirito> quem é a criatura que disse que C++ é linguagem básica?
<geekluc> xispirito: dependendo do ângulo, está certo
<hebertsilva> boa noite povo
<xispirito> não consigo enxergar este angulo
<xispirito> só se for básica no sentido de ser básico para qualquer programador...
<geekluc> hebertsilva: boa noite
<geekluc> xispirito: "ser básico para qualquer programador" também é passível a várias interpretações
<andretyn> geekluc, tenta esse dica do forum, e veja se dah pé: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=88791.0
<xispirito> sim, tudo é passivel de várias interpretações =D
<hebertsilva> geekluc,  boa
<alexactis> deu erro de chave publica no sarvatt
<geekluc> andretyn: esse não parece ser meu problema... Ele já inicia sem o scroll/botaõ direito funcionar
<geekluc> e o resto funciona de boa
<geekluc> consigo mover o touchpad e clicar normalmente
<xispirito> fui embora, até
<andretyn> geekluc, viu as configurações do touchpad na configurações do sistema
<geekluc> andretyn: sim, o scroll e o click com o touch estão ativados
<andretyn> geekluc, talvez ele tenha configurado um tipo diferente de touchpad, ai eu não sei como ajudar, mas vc jah tentou rodar via livecd, e ele funcionou legal por lah
<andretyn> ?
<geekluc> andretyn: durante a instalação o scroll já não funcionava, mas imaginei que quando terminasse funcionaria
<geekluc> andretyn: e eu não tenho opção de "tipo" de touchpad nas configurações do mouse
<andretyn> geekluc, acho q é alguma config q não foi muito bem acertada, tipo, acho q era um tipo de touchpad e era outro
<geekluc> andretyn: então, eu não escolho o touchpad
<geekluc> andretyn: não tenho esse tipo de opção
<geekluc> andretyn: e pra garantir eu baixei a iso de novo e reinstalei
<geekluc> o problema continuou
<andretyn> geekluc, acho q isso tem a ver com configurações
<geekluc> andretyn: muito estranho só o scroll e o botão direito não funcionarem
<geekluc> isso ta com cara de bug mesmo
<geekluc> sendo q ambos estão adicionados
<geekluc> ops
<geekluc> ativados
<andretyn> Ursinha, vc pode dar um luz aqui, acho tambem q é um bug do ubuntu...
<Ursinha> hebertsilva, to aqui :)
<hebertsilva> Ursinha,  oi
<Ursinha> perai que leio, to no hangout do ubuntu la
<Ursinha> hebertsilva, sou eu, Ursula
<hebertsilva> Ursinha, thiago e cia estao aqui tambem?
<hebertsilva> Ursinha,  hj eu consegui fazer meu codigo de conduta no launchpad
<Ursinha> \o/
<olnei> Ursinha, perguntei no hangout e não me responderam, sobre o diretŕ
<olnei> sobre o diretório /run
<alexactis> kra tá dfícil, faço tudo para incluir a chave publica como manda o site mas quando dou apt-key add- fica parado sem prompt...
<alexactis> alguem já utilizou este comando?
<hebertsilva> Ursinha,  com quem se fala com a questao de responsável pelas comunidades estaduais sou de santa catarina tubarao mais moro no recife e a ubuntupe ta parada ate hoje
<Ursinha> pode perguntar pra mim hebertsilva , eu vejo pra vc, preciso só sair do hangout
<hebertsilva> Ursinha,  ta bem querida
<xGrind> vitorlobo, Ursinha, andretyn flws
<andretyn> inteh xGrind
<Ursinha> quem tava no hangout levanta a mão
<geowany> Ursinha: eu preciso?
<geowany> o/
<geowany> Ursinha: enchi o saco lá hoje
<AiRhEaD_> \o/
<AiRhEaD_> A todos sempre de parabéns um papo descontraido e com muita informação
<geowany> Ursinha: o Tiago dá uma corda doida né? kkkkkk...
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> hahaha
<Ursinha> é legal
<kernel> ainda ta rolando o hangout
<kernel> desde daquela hora Ursinha ?
<geowany> kernel, acabou já...
<geowany> hoje foi mais curto
<kernel> ah sim..
<geowany> ou não?
<Ursinha> acabou de acabar :)
<Ursinha> foi um pouquinho
<geowany> 20 minutinhos
<picolo> Boa noite
<rsser> como eu removo o unity
<rsser> maldito unity
<kernel> kkkk
<rsser> kernel ?
<vitorlobo> rsser, n remove
<vitorlobo> rsser, mas vc pode usar outro
<vitorlobo> rsser, apt-get install lxde -y
<kernel> eu uso o xfce4
<kernel> ;)
<rsser> eu toh com um core i7  2600k, não preciso ficar ai pensando se a interface eh leve ou pesada
<rsser> mas quanto mais rapida for a carga da interface melhor
<kernel> lxde é muito leve
<rsser> vitorlobo, valeu
<kernel> xfce4 tambem
<rsser> o xfce conheci soh as primeiras versoes
<rsser> faz um bom tempo que nem rodo linux
<rsser> jah criei alguns scripts
<rsser> vitorlobo a opcao -y não funciona sem --force-yes
<rsser> kernel, o ubuntu tem suporte ao UEFI?
<kernel> nao sei
<kernel> nao uso ubuntu :/
<rsser> toh doido pra testar isso assim que comprar meu SSD
<rsser> c usa o quê?
<kernel> ArchLinux
<rsser> eu não achei o livecd do archlinux
<rsser> há algum, kernel?
<kernel> ainda tambem nao cheguei a ver
<kernel> parece que só tem netinstall
<kernel> virtualiza ele
<rsser> que coisa
<rsser> eh o ubuntu eu toh virtualizando
<kernel> ubuntu é muito bom tambem
<kernel> com influencia da canonical
<kernel> ;D
<rsser> hum
<kernel> vitorlobo, voce é debiano é?
<rsser> eu não sei, acho que a canonical devia ter abandonado a interface gnome e pego a kde ou algum derivado
<kernel> o proximo debian adotou o xfce
<rsser> essa liberdade de interfaces e cada distro que tu pega uma interface nova, divide mto as distros linux
<kernel> como default
<Celso> bom dia
<jxajro2_> alo gente!
<jxajro2_> por favor...meu ubuntu não dá mais boot como arrumo isso? alguém pode me ajudar rapidinho?
<andretyn> Bom Dia a todos!!
<pauloolhos> Bom Dia
<jxajro2> alguém sabe como usar o boot repair do CD do Ubuntu??
<andretyn> jxajro2, deu pepino no grub?
<jxajro2> ooooi lindo...alguém me ouviu!
<jxajro2> sim...eu tava vendo agora aqui que voces já me ajudaram a resolver isso
<jxajro2> tava lendo aqqui
<jxajro2> mas tá fogo...to usando agora um estepe meia boca easypeasy pra conversar com vc agora num proviewzinho velho
<jxajro2> mas enfim
<jxajro2> eu vi que o pessoal me disse pra usar o boot repair...e não to lembrando como usei
<jxajro2> eu tinha tudo anotado mas ficou preso aqui no pc de mesa e não consigo acessar as anotações
<jxajro2> vc sabe como eu chamo o Nautilus???
<andretyn> jxajro2, bem, vc está usando o livecd?
<andretyn> jxajro2, use-o para ter um desktop com o nautilus
<jxajro2> eu consigo ver a ajuda que o rudolf me deu uma vez..
<jxajro2> <jxajro2> como posso postar a solução? achei muito simples
<jxajro2> <jxajro2> veja bem....Rudolf....não sei......mais ou menos
<jxajro2> <Rudolf> forum, blog, qualquer lugar
<jxajro2> sim andretyn...to com ele aberto agora
<jxajro2> exato...como chamo um desktop com o nautilus?
<vitorlobo> jxajro2, eu nunca vi o reparador do ubuntu dar certo so o do debian
<vitorlobo> jxajro2,  abre o terminal e digita sudo nautilus
<jxajro2> mas deu cdrto aqui vitorlobo...esse mesmo problema já aconteceu e vcs me ajudaram a resolver
<vitorlobo> jxajro2, q ele abre
<andretyn> jxajro2, pelo proprio livecd pode consertar o grub!
<jxajro2> abre minhas pastas mas não me dá acesso pq preciso senha
<andretyn> jxajro2, tem acesso a net?
<jxajro2> posso andretyn? nao sei se vcs conseguem ver o papo antigo mas eu usei o boot repair no ubuntu 11.10 e boa
<vitorlobo> jxajro2, apt-get install grub2 && reboot
<jxajro2> se tenho acesso a net? só neste netbook q to usando agora no de mesa não
<jxajro2> apt... reboot?
<andretyn> jxajro2, me diga uma coisa, eh o desktop q tah com problema?
<jxajro2> sim é o desktop
<jxajro2> tive q tirar a net dele e por nesta
<jxajro2> me digam...como abro o nautilus dando a senha?
<andretyn> jxajro2, dah boot com o livecd dentro dele e depois na hora do boot escolhe dar boot na primeira partição e entra nele depois vc conserta o mesmo
<jxajro2> ah é? deixa eu ver...
<jxajro2> perai
<andretyn> jxajro2, se o mesmo esta com windows, ai vc dah boot no livecd e entra no sistema pelo livecd
<andretyn> perai
<andretyn> jxajro2, perai, tem mais
<andretyn> jxajro2, perai, tem mais!!!
<jxajro2> nao nao...sem windows aqui
<jxajro2> sim diga
<jxajro2> já desliguei..vou dar boot com o LiveCD dentro
<Ricardo__> até pq dar o boot com livecd fora fica dificil
<andretyn> jxajro2, perai, deixa eu perguntar para o povo, eih o livecd tem aquela entrada para usar/boot da primeira partição? alguem
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> Ricardo__: \o
<jxajro2> mas engraçado andretyn..tudo isso já foi discutido aqui e me deram uma solucao facil...tava tentando reler pra lembrar como resolvi o problema
<andretyn> vitorlobo, Ricardo__ ?
<Ricardo__> MarconM, e ae o guasca... ta usando o q ae?
<Ricardo__> o livecd ou da boot por ele ou boot normal pelo hd.. nao existe essa de 1a particao
<Ricardo__> tu tem q entrar com live e corrigir o grub na mao
<Ricardo__> o cd do debian eh melhor nisso.. so usar o rescue mode pelo cd....
<MarconM> Ricardo__: linux mint KDE
<Ricardo__> bah MarconM tu so me decepciona
<Ricardo__> ahahaha
<MarconM> Ricardo__: ta usando oque ae
<Ricardo__> esse mint ae instalei o xfce tinha mais bug q ubuntu
<MarconM> auehauhuheaa
<MarconM> Ricardo__: cara vou te falar
<Ricardo__> MarconM, debian 6 gnome 2 forever alone....
<MarconM> to quase voltando para openbsd ou debian
<MarconM> kkkkk
<jxajro2> Rudolf> kernel: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uvesafb
<Ricardo__> MarconM, nao tentou arch ou slack ainda?
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<jxajro2> <Rudolf> jxajro2: o que vc fez/
<jxajro2> <Rudolf> conte-me
<jxajro2> <jxajro2> iŝ...longa história..mas usei o boot repair
<MarconM> Ricardo__: ja
<MarconM> ambos
<Ricardo__> se bem q tava usando o kubuntu 12.04 esses dias
<Ricardo__> ta legalzinho
<Ricardo__> tem uns bugs mas ta legal
<Ricardo__> melhor q o unity
<jxajro2> como eu corrijo o boot na mão???
<Ricardo__> amigo meu ta usando o mint com mate.... nem cheguei a ver.... o xfce bugado do mint ja me bastou pra nao usa-lo
<jxajro2> então nao tem pelo menos como acessar minhas anotações do desktop?
<andretyn> jxajro2, se vc esta com livecd funcionando, vc pode acessar qualquer particao
<MarconM> Ricardo__: o kde até agora nao deu pau nenhum
<jxajro2> queria pelo menos ver o que eu anotei...pra tentar lembrar o que eu fiz quando deu o mesmo problema. :(
<MarconM> ja usei ele no opensuse era chegio de bug
<MarconM> mas até agora nao deu nada
<jxajro2> como andretyn? ele pede senha
<MarconM> Ricardo__: vou fazer app em QT
<MarconM> por isso o kde
<MarconM> me interessei por isso
<MarconM> rsrs
<Ricardo__> vo meter akele lubuntu e um abraco 5 anos de suporte e deixar
<Ricardo__> debian testing ta me irritando com ati
<Ricardo__> nao eh culpa do debian mas amd pra variar
<andretyn> jxajro2, nao, no livecd vc jah entre como root, sem senha
<jxajro2> tá abrindo aqui
<Ricardo__> meter i386 ate e azar
<Ricardo__> da menos pau
<Ricardo__> tenho so 3 giga de ram mesmo.. nem eh necessario 64
<MarconM> Ricardo__: auehauhuheauahua
<jxajro2> eu queria usar o boot repair...lembro que era facil mas nao lembro como fiz....:(
<MarconM> Ricardo__: eu to quase indo para o xubuntu
<Ricardo__> vo lubuntu
<Ricardo__> mais tosco ainda
<Ricardo__> aahahah
<MarconM> mas vou dar uma chance para o mint kde
<MarconM> nao deu pau até agora
<Ricardo__> dar uma chance pro lxde
<Ricardo__> q nunca usei
<jxajro2> como eu abro o nautilus?
<Ricardo__> alt+f2
<Ricardo__> e digita nautilus
<andretyn> jxajro2, tem com acessar a primeira partição sim, tive q usar o virtualbox aqui, mas eh soh apertar a tecla TAB antes do boot automatico
<Ricardo__> MarconM, o bom é q os progs do kde geralmente sao bem melhores
<MarconM> sinm
<jxajro2> me falaram do virtualbox mas não sei como funciona isso.
<Ricardo__> k3b vs brasero por ex
<MarconM> Ricardo__: a minha maquina é boa
<Ricardo__> é riticulo comparar
<jxajro2> antes do boot automatico?
<Ricardo__> MarconM, e tu largou akelas ideias minimalistas?
<Ricardo__> ahaaah
<jxajro2> tipo..abro de novo.....vixe...como eu faço isso?
<andretyn> sim, pq se vc deixa correr, ele entra na incialização automatica, e nao
<MarconM> Ricardo__: nao
<MarconM> openbsd + xmonad em outra maquina
<Ricardo__> hmmm
<MarconM> jamais vou tiralo delaauehuaheauehaeuah
<MarconM> =)
<andretyn> jxajro2, nao dah as opcoes
<andretyn> jxajro2, reboot o bicho, vai doer nada:)
<jxajro2> perai..vou tentar de novo...se eu pudesse acessar o que eu anotei pelo menos...:(
<Ricardo__> mas essa outra maquina é mais modesta ou tb é boa?
<andretyn> jxajro2, e depois aperte a tecla tab
<jxajro2> ok...dando reboot
<andretyn> jxajro2, e depois aperte a tecla tab
<jxajro2> antes de entrar o cd dou tab?
<andretyn> tab depois
<jxajro2> ok
<jxajro2> opa...apareceram umas opçoes
<andretyn> jxajro2, vai aparecer para vc escolher um idioma, escolhe portugue brasil
<andretyn> via teclas das setas
<jxajro2> experimentar ubuntu - instalar - verificar defeitos no disco - testar memoria - inicializar pelo primeiro disco rigido
<jxajro2> sim andretyn....já escolhi
<andretyn> jxajro2, incializar
<jxajro2> aí apareceu essas opções
<jxajro2> inicializar pelo primeiro disco rigido???
<andretyn> sim
<jxajro2> ok
<andretyn> jxajro2, se ele tiver o linux na primeira
<jxajro2> tá parado aqui e acho q vai ficar parado enquanto tiver energia eletrica
<jxajro2> o que eu faço agora??
<jxajro2> como eu acesso os meus arquivos que tavam no desktop?
<andretyn> jxajro2, o desktop tem soh o linux ou o q?
<jxajro2> tem só o linux ubuntu 11.10
<jxajro2> dei reboot.
<jxajro2> eu tenho anotado como fiz pra usar o boot repair mas nao consigo nem acessar o arquivo... :(
<andretyn> jxajro2, então tem q deixar o livecd continuar e abrir o unity
<andretyn> abrir o nautilus
<jxajro2> abrir o que?
<andretyn> jxajro2, o ambiente grafico, as janelas;)
<jxajro2> sim sei...o que eu to tentando acessar os arquivos que tavam no desktop
<jxajro2> tudo que vcs disseram aqui eu anotei...
<jxajro2> usar o boot repair nao é dificil mas tenho que lembrar como eu fiz-
<andretyn> jxajro2, no nautilus vc pode montar e acessar suas anotações
<andretyn> jxajro2, acho q o 12.04 não tem mais o boot repair
<jxajro2> sim pelo menos é isso que quero fazer mas nem isso consigo
<jxajro2> como eu abro o nautilus aqui andretyn?
<jxajro2> eu vejo aqui minhas pastas mas ele nao deixa abrir
<andretyn> jxajro2, entrou no ambiente grafico
<jxajro2> diz que nao tenho permissao
<jxajro2> sim...entrei
<andretyn> jxajro2, mountou a partição q estava as mesmas?
<jxajro2> se montei? nao sei....eu cliquei em cima do hd de 164 e abri...só isso.
<jxajro2> a pasta onde anotei tudo tá lá mas ele nao deixa entrar porque diz que nao tenho permissao
<andretyn> jxajro2, então roda isso num terminal, dah um ctrl-alt-t aih
<jxajro2> abri
<andretyn> jxajro2, depois escreve sudo nautilus
<andretyn> jxajro2, e dah enter
<jxajro2> abriu uma mensagem....
<jxajro2> o nautilus nao pôde criar a pasta necessaria "root/.config/ nautilus
<jxajro2> antes de executar o nautilus, por favor crie a seguinte pasta ou configure as permssoes de forma que o nautilus possa criala
<jxajro2> ufa gente....:(
<paladinn> :D
<andretyn> jxajro2, vc colocou com eu disse, sudo nautilus
<jxajro2> isso tudo porque desliguei _agora_ o linux naquele naquele botao decima da tela.
<jxajro2> sim andretyn, exatamente no terminal sudo....
<jxajro2> opa...perai
<jxajro2> OPA...ja deu
<jxajro2> perai
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Boa Tarde a Todos
<pauloolhos> Alguem conhece o Bacula
<andretyn> pauloolhos, Boa
<jxajro2> to vendo aqui...
<pauloolhos> Otimo Software Backup
<jxajro2> ACHEI
<jxajro2> é só baixar o boot repair pelo terminal e reinciar o computador
<jxajro2> sudo apt-get update
<jxajro2> sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair
<jxajro2> acho que é isso.
<pauloolhos> Andre
<jxajro2> falhou :(
<andretin> jxajro2, tenta isso: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-recuperar-o-GRUB-em-3-comandos-Esse-funciona/
<jxajro2> hmmm vou vedr
<jxajro2> parece que o boot repair nao instala mais...:(
<jxajro2> puts...entendi o que tava fazendo de errrado....já volto
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Senhores
<pauloolhos> Por alguns motivos tive que colocar um servidor aqui pra iniciar em modo grafico
<pauloolhos> Estou afim de colocar uma perfumaria
<pauloolhos> alguem indica algo
<andretin> pauloolhos, tipo o que?
<pauloolhos> Um medidor de temperatura
<pauloolhos> Algo que da vida no produto
<pauloolhos> Voce deve saber cliente gosta de ver algo
<andretin> pauloolhos, screenlets - Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME
<andretin> pauloolhos, tem uma porrada de relogios e medidores para dar com pau:)
<Sebastian__> help
<Sebastian__> alguem ai sabe o comando do gerenciador de pacotes?
<Sebastian__> quero executar ele pelo terminal mas nao sei o comando dele
<andretyn> Sebastian__, o gerenciador de pacotes graficos do ubuntu
<andretyn> Sebastian__, ou o gerencidor de atualizações
<hggdh> para command-line, apt-get pode ser usado
<Sebastian__> o do compactador
<andretyn> Sebastian__, tipo zipar alguma coisa?
<Sebastian__> andretyn: eu quero descompactar um arquivo em uma pasta sudo
<andretyn> Sebastian__, qual extensão do mesmo?
<Sebastian__> tar.gz
<andretyn> Sebastian__, tar zxfv arquivo
<Sebastian__> andretyn: é o seguinte, o arquivo compactado estar no /, e quero descompartar numa pasta também no /
<Sebastian__> andretyn:tentei e nao deu certo sudo tar -zxvf /ARQUIVO.tar.gz
<andretyn> Sebastian__, coloca o arquivo na /pasta e roda o seguinte sudo tar -zxvf Arquivo.tar.gz
<andretyn> Sebastian__, sudo mv Arquivo.tar.gz /pastadedestino ,  depois cd /pastadedestino e depois tar zxfv Arquivo.tar.gz
<andretyn> tudo com o sudo antes
<Sebastian__> valeu, eu pensei que nao faria a menor diferença
<Sebastian__> pois
<Sebastian__> sudo tar -zxvf /arquivo.tar,gz   ===>>>   sudo cd /     +     sudo tar -zxvf arquivo.tar.gz                 POIS afinal, das duas maneiras eu identifico o local
<Sebastian__> concorda?
<andretyn> Sebastian__, tem com fazer como pensou, mas assim com eu falei nao tem erro;)
<Sebastian__> ok
<Sebastian__> valeu
<MarconM> opa
<MarconM> boa tarde
<andretyn> MarconM, Olá
<MarconM> andretyn: \o
<MarconM> rapaz ...baixando diablo 2 rsrsrsr
<andretyn> MarconM, esse jogo é legal, mas eu gosto dos tipos StarCarft:)
<MarconM> nem curto muito
<MarconM> eu quero jogar
<MarconM> left 4 dead
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> andretyn: tem net boa ae ?
<MarconM> bora jogar left 4 dead rsrs
<andretyn> MarconM, não, 3g tim=podre :((
<rrgdfshghd> andretyn, up rsrs
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> vixi maria
<MarconM> uaehauheuaheuea
<MarconM> andretyn: tu deixa atualizando o ubuntu ae quanto tempo
<MarconM> aeuhauehauhea
<MarconM> 3 semanas
<andretyn> MarconM, depende, uma vez foi 08 horas, tive que dividir, KKKKKKKKKKKK
<rrgdfshghd> andretyn, mentira
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> o.o
<andretyn> rrgdfshghd, mas eu aprendi a muito tempo fazer backup, uso o aptoncd, do resto, soh atualizações pequenas, posso formatar e reinstalar mais rapido q muitos de vcs ;))
<MarconM> andretyn: fazer bkp da pasta do apt/cache
<MarconM> depois
<MarconM> dkpg -iEG *.deb
<MarconM> ele vai instalar tudo
<jxajro> Alou gente! consegui resolver...e a solução foi tão idiota que  dá vontade de chorar!
<andretyn> MarconM, o aptoncd faz tudo isso e muito mais
<jxajro> bem...resumindo aqui...
<MarconM> andretyn: legal =)
<MarconM> eu to com saudade do openbsd agora veio
<MarconM> =/
<jxajro> eu fui desligar o ubuntu hoje de manha naquela tela inicial no canto superior direito
<jxajro> ele abriu a tela: deseja fechar os programas e desligar esta m#rda?
<jxajro> cliqueim em sim e tomei no c*
<jxajro> mas a solução é bem simples
<andretyn> jxajro, calma, tah nervosa:) heheheheh
<rrgdfshghd> algume ta com problema com software-center do ubuntu?
<MarconM> rsrsr
<MarconM> andretyn: hj é o dia ueahueahueaeuha
<jxajro> colocar o Ubuntu 11.10 no leitor de discos tentar (desesperadamente) acessar a internet e procurar o site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<jxajro> lá ensina tudo bem detalhado em portugues.
<jxajro> se estou nervosA, andretyn! Estou simplemente prostituto da vida, cara!
<andretyn> jxajro, vou colocar nos favoritos, mas agora tudo legal, não?
<jxajro> perdi a manha toda com istgo
<jxajro> isto
<MarconM> andretyn: script q eu fiz para update no openbsd http://pastebin.com/JRqNKtpY
<jxajro> ah...e pra variar a porcaria deste roteador uaierles pifou!
<andretyn> jxajro, jah passei por coisa pior, mas nada como um dia depois do outro:))
<jxajro> não ecomendo o roteador Planet 802.11g WRT-410 a menos que vcs tenham urgencia pra fazer funcionar alguma coisa...esse roteador é meio descatável.
<jxajro> sim, andretyn! estou conseguindo cumprir o compromisso que um cara aqui pediu pra mim...não desista do linux! Bem....não estou desistindo.
<jxajro> bem...é isso..que fique registrado aqui a solução pro problema no 11.10 ou 11.04 que é bem simples.
<jxajro> obrigado e bom finde a todos.
<andretyn> jxajro, eh assim mesmo, seja brasileiro, naõ desista nunca
<jxajro> bem.....vossa sorte é meu ódio do tio Bill e a microboston dele.
<jxajro> mas enfim..._resolvido_ caso encerrado (de novo). :)
<andretyn> MarconM, simples o sistema BSD não, soh duas linhas praticamente....
<jxajro> até mais.
<MarconM> andretyn: sim
<andretyn> jxajro, ateh cara, bom uso do sistema aih
<jxajro> obrigado..precisando estou as ordens jairoad@ig.com.br
<andretyn> MarconM, o openbsd roda legal no VirtualBox?
<MarconM> andretyn: sim
<MarconM> eu uso mais o vmware
<MarconM> mas no vbox tambem roda legal
<andretyn> MarconM, vou testar!
<MarconM> andretyn: http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/Wmfs-archlinux-282623040?q=gallery%3Amarconm&qo=3
<MarconM> http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-Xmonad-315742465
<MarconM> http://marconm.deviantart.com/art/OpenBSD-xmonad-315450084
<MarconM> andretyn: openbsd + xmonad =)
<Sebastian__> andretyn: como apagar uma pasta do / ?
<andretyn> Sebastian__, o sudo te dah todo o poder, tenta sudo rm -rf /pasta, mas cuidado, ele pode apagar ateh o sistema todo!!!!
<MarconM> Sebastian__: apagar o /
<MarconM> pra que tu quer apagar a raiz 0.0
<Sebastian__> sudo /teste -R
<andretyn> sudo rm -rf /teste então
<Sebastian__> MarconM: sabe lê não? UMA PASTA DO /
<MarconM> Sebastian__: sei ler nao ...... tu me ensina =)
<MarconM> Sebastian__: se voce soubesse ler era soh digitar man rm no terminal
<MarconM> q ia aparecer o manual ... é soh ler q aprende
<MarconM> a é ... tem o google tambem
<MarconM> Sebastian__: facil ... é soh saber ler
<andretyn> Sebastian__, MarconM , calma os dois, sejamos educados!
<MarconM> andretyn: viu a SS :
<MarconM> ?
<Ricardo__> é chega de baitolagem
<Ricardo__> eheeh
<andretyn> Ricardo__, hahahahhahahaha
<Sebastian__> vlw marconm
<andretyn> MarconM, toh abrindo, tava te falando, 3g da tim=PoDRE:(((((
<MarconM> srsr
<MarconM> patrick_: baitola =)
<patrick_> MarconM, esquito
<Sebastian__> sajndo
<Sebastian__> saindo*
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, desce a madera em geral ai
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> patrick_: e ae deu certo o servidor IBM
<andretyn> MarconM, bunitu teus SS :) o sistema consume quanto?
<MarconM> 100mb de ram
<MarconM> 0.4% de processador
<patrick_> lol ...mas fii é o sql q se diz
<andretyn> MarconM, boa, muito boa
<MarconM> vlw
<andretyn> MarconM, como eu te disse, vou testar...
<andretyn> MarconM, mas meu problema é a rede q eh uma M*rd*
<MarconM> andretyn: complicado
<MarconM> patrick_: to baixando diablo
<patrick_> qual
<patrick_> pirate bay ta foods
<patrick_> jaja tao indo atras do CEO tbm
<patrick_> ^^
<c4ds> Best distro 2012 - http://linuxformat.com/
<geowany> boa tarde, galera
<geowany> MarconM, xGrind-OFF: =*
<al4n> tarde
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, que tá pegando?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, tava a bastante tempo rs..baixaria
<vitorlobo> :p
<MarconM> geowany: diga
<MarconM> boa tarde povo
<andretyn> MarconM, o/
<andretyn> MarconM, boa
<geowany> MarconM: to pensando em baixar o kubuntu
<MarconM> geowany: eu to usando kde aqui
<MarconM> linux mint kde
<MarconM> andretyn: \o
<MarconM> Ursinha: testou o script
<Ursinha> MarconM, não funcionou
<Ursinha> a barra não funciona nem por um decreto
<MarconM> Ursinha: o que deu de errado
<MarconM> Ursinha: soh com voce que nao
<MarconM> o celso testou e deu certo
<Ursinha> na verdade eu não rodei o seu script pq ele ia mudar um monte de coisas no meu ambiente, e eu não queria :)
<MarconM> o msm link
<Ursinha> queria só o xmonad e xmobatr
<Ursinha> xmobar
<MarconM> Ursinha: --'
<MarconM> Ursinha: por isso eu disse para voce rodar em uma vm
<Ursinha> te falei, se alguem encostar no meu vimrc eu mato
<Ursinha> XD
<MarconM> Ursinha: era soh tirar o vimrc do script
<Ursinha> MarconM, eu tirei
<MarconM> entao
<Ursinha> rodei só o que era pertinente a essas coisas
<Ursinha> mas não funcionou
<MarconM> mulheres /o\
<Ursinha> MarconM, NUNCA MAIS diga isso, ok?
<Ursinha> seu script era totalmente invasivo
<Ursinha> e eu ser mulher não tira minha capacidade
<Ursinha> menos, por favor
<Rudolf> 16:14 < MarconM> mulheres /o\
<Rudolf> premio joinha do ano
<andretyn> MarconM, /o\
<Rudolf> MarconM: parabéns
<Rudolf> Ursinha: na época da tosca ou da renata neguinho tinha tomado um tiro
<Rudolf> Ursinha: como vai vc?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, é que eu to na comunidade do ubuntu, então evito armas de fogo
<Ursinha> :P
<Rudolf> Ursinha: rsrsrsrsr
<andretyn> Ursinha, o/ boa:)
<Ursinha> Rudolf, eu to bem :) to lendo sobre python
<Ursinha> a documentação é muito detalhada
<Rudolf> Ursinha: sim
<MarconM> Rudolf: obrigado
<MarconM> bom vou sair antes q eu leve um tiro
<Rudolf> uma desculpa acho que era bem vinda
<Rudolf> mas educação tem que vir de casa
<Rudolf> fazer o que
<Ursinha> Rudolf, ele falou aqui no pvt, eu dei um totó nele
<Ursinha> ficou "certo"
<Ursinha> pq sacomé
<Rudolf> Ursinha: heuheiuehiuehieuh
<Rudolf> Ursinha: menos mal
<Ursinha> não vou lavar roupa suja no meio da rua, além de ser feio humilhação pública ainda não resolve o problema
<Rudolf> Ursinha: claro
<Ursinha> :)
<geowany> essa Ursinha é "dumal"
<Ursinha> geowany, eu tento ser justa
<geowany> Beer load [  \                  ] 10%
<Ursinha> claro que eu faço m****
<Ursinha> mas tento me retratar :)
<geowany> Ursinha: a justiça não é nem boa e nem ruim...
<geowany> o conceito de justiça está além do bem e do mal
<Ursinha> geowany, concordo, eu quis dizer que as vezes não sou tão imparcial quanto deveria
<geowany> MarconM: cara, estou apaixonado por essa estrutura de arquivos do GoboLinux
<Ursinha> isso é ruim
<MarconM> geowany: porque
<geowany> MarconM: sobre a estrutura do gobo linux?
<MarconM> geowany: sim
<MarconM> eu nao sei nada sobre ela
<MarconM> arsrs
<geowany> na verdade a minha frustração veio em querer manter o debian stable como uma plataforma para jogos
<Ursinha> geowany, usar o debian unstable não serve pq vc queria só algumas libs mais novas?
<MarconM> rsrs
<geowany> precisei instalar um jogo e ele pediu a última QT, não presente na versão estável do debian
<Ursinha> eu não entendo como funciona no gobolinux, ele não compartilha biblioteca?
<MarconM> vixi
<geowany> Ursinha: pois é...sou conservador por um lado, mas por outro eu não queria abrir mão de algumas coisas
<MarconM> geowany: o gobolinux é tipo freebsd
<geowany> Ursinha: compartilha sim
<MarconM> lib para cada programa
<Ursinha> se não me engano vc consegue colocar várias versões de uma lib no ubuntu ao mesmo tempo
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> a ta
<Ursinha> pra cada programa?
<Ursinha> hmmmm
<Ursinha> entendi
<Ursinha> ele usa link, geowany?
<geowany> Ursinha: pois é...ele é bem ao estilo do PC-BSD
<geowany> com os pbi
<geowany> já ouviu falar ?
<geowany> Ursinha: usa links sim
<Ursinha> gente... cada vez que eu converso sobre um assunto novo eu percebo que não sei nada
<Ursinha> geowany, não ouvi não, como é?
<geowany> Ursinha: no pc-bsd, as aplicações ficam separadas, a desvantagem é ter que baixar todo o conjunto de libs necessárias que vem junto com o app...a vantagem é que não fica existindo o conflito de libs
<Ursinha> o gobolinux faz o meio do caminho? ao inves de baixar tudo usa links e deixa tudo separado?
<geowany> Ursinha: no meu caso, que tenho uma conexão porca com a internet, manter um distro com 100Mb de update por dia nem compensa muito
<Ursinha> geowany, o ricardo tava me dizendo que o pessoal tem idéias de fazer um lance no ubuntu pra baixar só o diff do pacote, não ele todo
<geowany> Ursinha: meus jogos nem são instalados por pacotes, baixo o tarball direto do site e com isso posso instalar na distro que eu quiser
<Ursinha> imagina que vc tem uma atualização do man do libreoffice, ao inves de baixar o pacote todo, de uns 100mb, baixaria só uns 10k de diff
<Ursinha> ai seria massa
<Ursinha> pra resolver isso de ter que ficar baixando o mundo pra fazer update
<geowany> Ursinha: pois é...eu tive essa ótima experiencia com o fedora...os deltas são de arrebentar!
<Ursinha> a idéia é maior boa, e tão discutindo
<geowany> Ursinha: lá no SESC eu sobrevivia com o apt-cacher
<geowany> Ursinha: poruqe lá eu lutei pra colocar umas máquinas em linux
<Ursinha> geowany, aqui em casa é o cacher tb
<geowany> tinham umas 50 máquinas por lá, e eu usava o apt-cacher
<geowany> Ursinha: acredito que os laboratórios ainda estão rodando o Edubuntu por lá...
<Ursinha> geowany, que massa :)
<geowany> Ursinha: pois é...eu tava usando o debian stable
<geowany> com os backports, mas to percebendo que nem vale muito a pena ficar mantendo algumas coisas "estaveis" em um desktop
<geowany> mas tmb ficar atualizando 100~200Mb de app por dia não compensa muito
<Ursinha> mas versão estável nem tem tanto update assim
<Ursinha> a não ser lts, mas mesmo assim
<geowany> Ursinha: acho que minha frustração foi essa mesmo, por isso to pensando em manter um Kubuntu aqui, já que me decidi ficar pelo KDE
<Ursinha> é chato pra caramba conseguir fazer um fix ser backportado pra versão estável
<Ursinha> entendi
<geowany> Ursinha: minha treta antiga com o Kubuntu 9.10 foi aquela transição maldita do pulse-audio, esse recurso estava implantado porcamente em várias distros..
<geowany> infelizmente isso foi empurrado goela abaixo pra usuários finais, como eu...
<Ursinha> transição pro pulseaudio?
<geowany> Ursinha: é...nessa época eu tive muitos problemas
<Ursinha> o problema é que assim: é uma porcaria sem fim, mas é melhor do que o boné véio que tinha antes
<Ursinha> eu ainda tenho, mas consigo fazer uso mais versátil
<Ursinha> antes era um saco
<geowany> Ursinha: nem acho...o pulse tá funcionando bonitinho aqui
<Ursinha> aqui as vezes ele engasga
<Ursinha> não é bonito
<Ursinha> mas funciona muito melhor que os outros
<geowany> Ursinha: o leleobhz me falava muito bem sobre o oss4
<MarconM> por min o ubuntu poderia usar o oss4
<geowany> Ursinha, MarconM, eu fiz essa gambiarra aqui no debian e deu certo
<geowany> http://pastebin.com/1XZX9KtN
<MarconM> gambiarrra
<MarconM> PARA QUE
<Ursinha> paraguaio!
<Ursinha> hauhauhauhauhauha
<geowany> MarconM: pro maldito flashplayer vomitar o áudio no pulse....ele se recusava fazer isso
<geowany> Ursinha: MarconM, artificios técnicos então...melhorou?
<Ursinha> geowany, adaptação técnica
<geowany> vitorlobo: =*
<Ursinha> o paraguaio foi respondendo o "PARA QUE" do MarconM :P
<MarconM> geowany: gambiarra nao ..... metodo alternativo
<geowany> MarconM: pois é kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<geowany> to sacando qual é a desculpa de vcs pros clientes...
<MarconM> geowany: eu to fazendo uma webcam com um mouse
<MarconM> rsrsr
<geowany> Ursinha: o marcon é uma figura...usa ubuntu em servidor e openbsd em desktop
<MarconM> mais isso de novo
<geowany> Ursinha: não que o ubuntu não seja competente suficiente para server
<Ursinha> geowany, tá certo.. tem que usar o mais estável no servidor :F
<MarconM> aeuhauehauehuaehaueheauehuha
<MarconM> se deu mal agora
<MarconM> ^^
<MarconM> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<geowany> Ursinha: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ursinha> hauahuah calma gente, não foi pra dar fora
<Ursinha> foi sério
<geowany> Ursinha: tmb acho...
<MarconM> aeuahuehaeuaha
<Ursinha> o ubuntu vc bota lá e pronto, nem precisa se preocupar em ficar arrumando problema
<geowany> esse povo que paga pau pra bsd
<Ursinha> que é o que um servidor tinha que ser
<geowany> usa windows no desktop...
<geowany> bandimercernários!
<Ursinha> eu ia instalar no meu desktop mesmo pra ver qualé
<MarconM> eu uso bsd msm
<MarconM> Runmmmmm
<MarconM> e agora linux mint kde tambem
<MarconM> =)
<MarconM> vai ficar agora
<MarconM> oepnbsd em outro micro
<geowany> ei Ursinha, mas o ubuntu pra servidor de proxy, firewall, arquivos...melhro o LTS mesmo né?
<Ursinha> geowany, tá bem legal
<Ursinha> todo bug que abre passa por mim
<Ursinha> DE VERDADE
<Ursinha> de server
<geowany> já passei uns maus bocados por causa de ultima versão "estavel"
<geowany> Ursinha: aaaaaaaaaah...agora já sei pra quem reclamar kkkkkkkkkk
<geowany> Ursinha: por isso to querendo adotar o ubuntu novamente
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> epa
<geowany> queria ajudar de alguma forma, pq eu só fico mesmo é reclamando...
<MarconM> quem encomoda a Ursinha é soh eu
<Ursinha> eu criei isso aqui e olho todo dia: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/triage-report.html
<geowany> MarconM: ó o salveti no teus couros não rapá!
<geowany> o "ursinho"
<geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> geowany, sabe que reclamar não tem problema, o problema é só reclamar
<MarconM> auehauehaueha
<Ursinha> mas se vc reclama e fala o que poderia fazer pra arrumar, ajuda demais
<geowany> Ursinha: pois é...
<MarconM> eu gostaria de ajudar o povo do ubuntu
<MarconM> por isso to ficando mais no canal
<MarconM> para ajudar mais
<geowany> vou baixar o kubuntu aqui
<Ursinha> MarconM, vc que tem intimidade com maquina virtual, pode ajudar também testando o ubuntu nelas
<geowany> MarconM: ta usando sistema 64bits por aí?
<MarconM> Ursinha: sim sim
<MarconM> geowany: sim
<MarconM> to sim geowany
<geowany> MarconM: eu to usando aqui o kernel pae
<MarconM> Ursinha: gostou da banda q te mandei aquele dia
<MarconM> ?
<geowany> geowany@camelot:~$ uname -a
<geowany> Linux camelot 3.2.0-3-686-pae #1 SMP Mon Jul 23 03:50:34 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ursinha> MarconM, achei massa, mas ouvi pouquinho :x
<Ursinha> eu tenho quase nem ouvido musica quando fico no note
<Ursinha> fico tão concentrada que a musica para de tocar e eu não vejo
<Ursinha> sabe isso? huahuah
<geowany> Ursinha: acontece comigo às vezes
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, seu trampo é totalmente home office?
<vitorlobo> o.o
<geowany> vitorlobo: =*
<BrennoEmanuel> Alguém aí usa o Asterisk?
<MarconM> geowany: to baixando a nova versao do pcbsd
<geowany> MarconM: caaaaaara...me fala como ela está depois!
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, é sim
<geowany> eu tenho que aproveitar essa minha última semana de paz
<geowany> MarconM: a greve dos professores está próximo do fim
<MarconM> uhnm
<MarconM> geowany: vou usar ele com kde
<MarconM> =)
<geowany> MarconM: quanod acabar, vou estar atolado em seminários, resumos, resenhas, fichamentos e livros, livros e mais livros...
<MarconM> Ursinha: e a valve ta msm fazendo jogos no ubntu
<geowany> MarconM: eu pensei em usar essa versão 9 com o LXDE
<MarconM> left 4 dead
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, que beleza trampo dos meus sonhos
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, so podia vir de fora msmo rs ...trampo via regime escravocrata é tenso
<geowany> BrennoEmanuel: camarada, eu conheço um amigo que usa asterix
<Ursinha> MarconM, a valve, pelo que eu entendi até agora, tá vendo que é uma boa idéia fazer o steam funcionar em outras plataformas senão windows, pq tá todo mundo percebendo que o windows 8 não presta pra desktop
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  no fim das contas, home office de repente...até produz mais
<geowany> BrennoEmanuel: acabei de convidar ele aqui pro canal
<Ursinha> e povo joga em desktop
<vitorlobo> e melhor
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, depende muito da pessoa, precisa de disciplina, sabe?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, tudo na vida ne rs
<Ursinha> pessoa que trabalha bem em homeoffice é aquela que gosta do trabalho que faz
<Ursinha> imagina se vc não gostasse do seu trabalho e não tivesse que bater ponto
<Ursinha> vc não iria
<Ursinha> ahuahauhau
<geowany> Ursinha: o complicado são os xiliques do Stallman né...
<vitorlobo> stallman?
<vitorlobo> n é o mark?
<vitorlobo> rs
<geowany> vitorlobo: não...o stallman descendo o verbo em cima da valve
<geowany> dizendo que os jogos não servem pra nada
<BrennoEmanuel> geowany: não conheço nada sobre ele. Queria uma indicação de um guia de primeiros passos
<Ursinha> ah, assim
<Ursinha> o stallman é uma pessoa inteligente, e que tem pontos de vista fortes
<Ursinha> ele tem o direito de ter a opinião dele, claro
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, excentrico bagarai
<geowany> BrennoEmanuel: http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/ubuntu/7-servidores/15-instalando-e-rodando-a-dupla-asterisk-e-freepbx.html
<Ursinha> mas não necessariamente se aplica em tudo no mundo, ou todo mundo tem que concordar cegamente com ele
<Ursinha> é normal discordar, acho
<Ursinha> o problema que eu vejo é que as vezes alguem do porte dele fala algo, e vira maior manchete sensacionalista
<Ursinha> quando na verdade é só a opinião dele
<Ursinha> entende isso?
<BrennoEmanuel> geowany: Thanks!
<MarconM> Ursinha: tem tatoo uhnmnmmnmnmnn
<geowany> Ursinha: eu não tenho nada contra software proprietário...pq infelizmente é uma forma de "sobreviver" no mundo capitalista
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  é o preço que se paga pela fama
<vitorlobo> é verdade
<vitorlobo> ela tem uma tatoo no ombro
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ursinha> e uma na nuca
<geowany> Ursinha: a vantagem do software livre é que o serviço é remunerado ao invés de produto
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> geowany, esse modelo de negocio é bem massa
<Ursinha> eu acho
<poca> geowany: malando é malandro
<poca> e mané é mané =x
<Ursinha> se alguem me adicionar no google+, adiciona o gmail.com, não o canonical :)
<geowany> Ursinha: pois é...eu acho melhor pq quem se sai bem são os que realmente estudam...
<MarconM> Ursinha: eu tenho nas costas
 * vitorlobo imaginando que a tatoo da ursinha seja um tatoo da pingulim 
<vitorlobo> é pingulim?
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> o nome da versão
 * vitorlobo rindo
<MarconM> que preguia de ir treinar =/
<geowany> vamos ver quem não tá comigo nessa: a área de TI acolhe uma cambada de preguiçoso que acha que o "ser bonzão" é só saber dar formatão!
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> [15:58] »» vitorlobo imaginando que a tatoo da ursinha seja um tatoo da pingulim
<poca> não só formatar geowany
<vitorlobo> geowany,  e arrogantes
<poca> mas também acham que java vai dominar o mundo
<poca> XD
<geowany> poca: kkkkkkkkkkk...concordo!
<vitorlobo> MarconM, falei pingulim nao bigulim
 * vitorlobo rindo
<MarconM> sei sei
 * MarconM entendeu certim
<geowany> vitorlobo: meu deus...e o que ma dá mais nojo são os modistas que colocam logo do ubuntu no msn se achando os hackers
<vitorlobo> geowany, sempre me lembra a sharingan n sei pq
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Ursinha> da nuca: https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/188507_1842265584328_5533240_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> rs
<geowany> nada contra o Ubuntu, Ursinha...mas ele é o alvo da vez
<geowany> Ursinha: branquela...vai tomar um sol! kkkkk
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, tomara q vc saiba oq isso significa o.o
<vitorlobo> pq tem gente q poe e n sabe
<vitorlobo> rs
<Ursinha> e a do ombro: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208399_1909454704014_1000266_n.jpg
<Ursinha> quem sacar a referencia ganha um doce virtual
<MarconM> eu quero fazer uma no braço
<geowany> ei Ursinha...quando eu usei o Ubuntu server, versão 10.04, o squid dava umas travadas e sumia dos processos sem nem dar um tchau
<MarconM> ante braço e outra nas costas
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, alguma espécie de pokemon?
<vitorlobo> ahuuhauhahuaa
<Ursinha> geowany, eu tenho um bronzeado moreno-escritório
<Ursinha> hauhauaha
<MarconM> srsrs
<Ursinha> po gente, vcs me decepcionam ahuahauh
<vitorlobo> ursinha é cheia das tatoo
<Ursinha> eu sei o que significa sim
<vitorlobo> tem tatoo de 2 pintinhas no rosto
<vitorlobo> e tdo mais
<geowany> vitorlobo: a Ursinha é a nixie pixel brasileira...
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> vixi
<vitorlobo> é
<Ursinha> geowany, alguem falou isso no hangout ontem
<Ursinha> eu nem sabia quem era ela
<Ursinha> ai fui ver
<vitorlobo> mas a nixie é pevertida
<vitorlobo> :S
<geowany> vitorlobo: demais...vc viu aquela foto dela com um pepino?
<geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> gente, que conversa
<Ursinha> ahuahauhauhauha
<geowany> ela mora na mente dos nerds pevertidos
<MarconM> ééééé ... jeito é ir para o Jiu jitsu
<MarconM> treinar
<Ursinha> geowany, isso que eu pensei
<Ursinha> hauhauha
<vitorlobo> geowany, tenho um colega que jura q viu nomes de filmes pornos quando a nixie deu find / -name procurando alguma coisa demonstrando como faz
<Ursinha> eu até poderia fazer uma coisa tipo o que ela faz, mas sem pepinos
<Ursinha> HAHAHAHA
<MarconM> rsrsr
<vitorlobo> geowany, e esse colega é colecionador..entao ele deve saber oq viu
<geowany> vitorlobo: kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> se bem que
<vitorlobo> isso é legal
<vitorlobo> no java tem tanta firula
<geowany> vitorlobo: http://a0.twimg.com/profile_images/1589830324/_DSC7461.jpg
<vitorlobo> dancinha java e tudo mais
<geowany> vitorlobo: me falaram que tem um smartphone na foto
<MarconM> geowany: bora jogar um left 4 dead no ubuntu
<MarconM> =)
<vitorlobo> a Ursinha lembra a ela nessa foto
<vitorlobo> o.o
<geowany> MarconM: velho...no ubuntu fica dando lag
<geowany> quando aparece mt zumbi na tela
<MarconM> aqui fica de boa
<geowany> to rodando via wine
<poca> vitorlobo: já aprendi java
<MarconM> 0.0
<poca> e o nome swing tem tudo a ver com parte gráfica dele
<MarconM> geowany: ja tem para ubuntu fiw
<poca> é uma putaria mesmo
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuehiuehiuehi
<Ursinha> modere seu linguajar, poca
<Ursinha> vc ainda é um menino
<vitorlobo> poca, eu só lamento por vc mano
<MarconM> aueahuehaueaheuaha
<vitorlobo> poca, deve ter sido um sofrimento e tanto
<vitorlobo> :S
<poca> manolo
<poca> depois aprendi uma ou outra linguagem
<MarconM> Ursinha: trabalha no sabado ?
<poca> mas realmente não gosto de programar
<poca> ainda bem que sai de CC e fui pra economia =
<poca> =x*
<Ursinha> não, to aqui só no pc
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> cara que preguiça
<MarconM> geowany: baixando kubuntu ae ?
<geowany> [16:05:16] <Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuehiuehiuehi < kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...to rindo do que o Rudolf riu!
<vitorlobo> vamo procurar bug's no ubuntu em massa para floodar ursinha de problema e aumentarem o salario dela
<vitorlobo> rs
<geowany> MarconM: to pensando se baixo 32 ou 64 bits
<MarconM> aeauehauheauhaua
<MarconM> geowany: pega 64logo
<Ursinha> ahuahauhaauh
<MarconM> ja reporta os bugs para a Ursinha
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, se vcs acharem bug, eu ensino a reportar direitinho
<MarconM> bora dar aumento para ela
<geowany> vitorlobo: http://img1.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/6260/6260681f133e13fdfa18b770c65b4f517a0daf0.jpg
<Ursinha> ensino as manhas
<MarconM> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> alá, ficou feliz com a proposta hein
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuahuaa
<poca> galera quer escravizar a coitada XD
<MarconM> sempre
<vitorlobo> geowany,  isso é serio?
<vitorlobo> n é montagem n?
<Ursinha> o unico aumento que vai ter é de serviço :x
<vitorlobo> nossa
<vitorlobo> nixie perva Linux
<MarconM> auehauheuah
<vitorlobo> total
<MarconM> OMG
<MarconM> 0.0
<geowany> MarconM: pronto
<geowany> to baixando
<geowany> vitorlobo: é não...tem no site dela!
<geowany> vitorlobo: rapaz...linda né kkkk
<vitorlobo> geowany,  apresenta nosso amigo kid q ela vem pro brasil
 * vitorlobo rindo
<geowany> da nem pra acreditar que ela usa ubuntu
<MarconM> kid para que
<geowany> vitorlobo: no nível dela, só a Simone Simons mesmo
<MarconM> eu vou cohecer ela
<MarconM> ^^
<vitorlobo> eu só digo uma coisa
<Ursinha> gente gente
<Ursinha> não não
<vitorlobo> geowany,  http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/uncyclopedia/images/1/19/Windows-freebsd.jpg
<vitorlobo> OWNED
<vitorlobo> n tem mais oq se falar
<vitorlobo> freeBSD WIN'S
<geowany> MarconM: achei que o meu ktorrent tava bichado
<Guest80567> vitorlobo: sabe definir a resolução ou qualidade de um vídeo a ser baixado pelo youtube-dl?
<MarconM> UEhuhuHUhue
<Ursinha> gente --> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<MarconM> vitorlobo: por isso eu uso BSD
<MarconM> auehauhuaheauh
<vitorlobo> =X
<Ursinha> Guest80567, vc quer dizer no caso do video do youtube ter mais de uma resolução disponivel?
<poca> aquela imagen ali do BSD explica tudo sobre o sistema
<poca> falta muita coisa ainda XD
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, quando o pessoal vai daqui pra lá, a conversa acaba ...pq será?
 * vitorlobo meditando
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, pq vcs gostam de fazer coisa errada
<Ursinha> falar besteira aqui não pode, lá pode
<Ursinha> :)
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, >.<
<Ursinha> hauhauahua
<Ursinha> mas sério
<poca> em outras palavras
<poca> aqui a galera usa o tradutor do google
<poca> e pode entender as coisas errado
<poca> lá não =x
<Guest80567> Ursinha: isso
<Ursinha> poca, não, aqui vc não pode falar palavrão, ser estupido nem sensualizar
<Ursinha> lá vc pode
<Ursinha> é simples assim :)
<Guest80567> Ursinha, vitorlobo: pelo o que vi, é possível apenas definir resolução ou qualidade máxima
<Ursinha> Guest80567, se vc setar a qualidade maxima pra que vc quer, ele não vai pegar?
<Guest80567> Ursinha, vitorlobo: confere?
<vitorlobo> Guest80567, do que?
<Ursinha> qualidade e resolução não é a mesma coisa?
<Guest80567> Ursinha: setenado em máxima, ele baixa, mas eu não queria em máxima que é 1080, estou querendo de 480
<Ursinha> Guest80567, mas vc não pode setar pra 480 a máxima?
<Ursinha> ai ele vai pegar essa, não?
<Ursinha> to chutando que esse deva ser o comportamento do negocio
<Guest80567> Ursinha: não
<Ursinha> Guest80567, hm, deixa ver aqui
<Guest80567> Ursinha: pelo help do youtube-dl, tem como definir a maxima, que sera a maxima do video que quiser baixar e se nao definir, sera a default que é 360
<Ursinha> hm
<Ursinha> perai que esqueci que tinha deixado o upgrade pro 12.10 rodando e não consigo instalar nada
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<rsser> gostaria de instalar minha placa de video no ubuntu aqui 12.04.1
<Guest80567> kkkkkkkk
<rsser> achei o link => http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-304.43-driver.html
<rsser> eh uma nvidia gt  220
<rsser> mas dá erro de instalacao
<rsser> WARNING: You do not appear to have an NVIDIA GPU supported by the 304.43 NVIDIA Linux graphics driver installed in  this system.  For further details, please see the appendix SUPPORTED NVIDIA GRAPHICS CHIPS in the README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com.
<rsser> não há README no arquivo que baixei
<Ursinha> rsser, fica na linha que a gente já ajuda vc
<rsser> como eu saio do X
<MarconM> geowany:
<rsser> eu fui pro ttsy1
<MarconM> vai uma cerveja suja ae
<rsser> antes era facil, era soh dar um gdm stop
<Guest80567> cerveja, opa
<MarconM> geowany: download do freebsd quase la
<rsser> isso que quebra com o linux
<MarconM> vamus dizer q bsd é 666 e linux 333 rauehauheauhaeaa
<Rudolf> mimimimi detected
 * MarconM entrega uma garrafa cerveja bem gelada para Guest80567 
<geowany> MarconM: [16:09:46] <Ursinha> gente --> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Rudolf> heuheuheiuheuheiuhe
<Ursinha> rsser, se vc estiver no ubuntu mais novo, sudo service lightdm stop funciona
<Ursinha> ubuntu desktop né
<Guest80567> Ursinha: atualizou ?
<Ursinha> Guest80567, t
<Ursinha> tá atualizando
<Ursinha> Não consigo instalar pacote nenhum até terminar
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, vc consegue ajudar o Guest80567?
<rsser> tive que fazer sozinho tudo, Ursinha
<rsser> jah encontrei na net
<rsser> tava com preguiça de procurar, Ursinha
<rsser> mas, de boa, obrigado pela ajuda
<Ursinha> que bom que vc admite :) mesmo
<Ursinha> de nada :)
<rsser> claro que eu admito
<rsser> eu sou um inutil, como os japoneses diriam, sou um parasita, um osoro-san
<Ursinha> que horror, tb não é assim né
<Ursinha> ahuahauhau
<Ursinha> as vezes a gente tem preguiça...
<rsser> mas eh fogo, Ursinha
<rsser> o linux muda mto
<rsser> cheguei a conclusao que a falta de adocao por parte dos usuarios comuns do linux são essas mudanças exageradas
<Rudolf> rsser: e?
<Rudolf> rsser: o que vc vai fazer a respeito?
<rsser> o cara tah numa equipe de desenvolvimento, briga com os caras e, se acha no direito de fazer tudo do zero, diferente
<pauloolhos> Ola
<rsser> escrever um artigo pra sensibilizar pessoas, Rudolf
<Rudolf> rsser: go ahead
<Ursinha> rsser, hoje em dia não é mais bem assim... quando o povo discorda, geralmente é com base técnica
<Ursinha> ai faz o fork
<Ursinha> se o fork for bom, o povo adota e ele sobrevive
<Rudolf> we love forks
<Ursinha> e todo mundo ganha
<Rudolf> forks equal people thinking
<Ursinha> acho que passou da fase de fazer fork por chilique
<Ursinha> pq pessoal viu que fork assim não dura
<pauloolhos> Meu servidor é modo grafico , Algurm indica uma perfumaria
<Ursinha> pauloolhos, que tipo de perfumaria vc quereria?
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: phpsysinfo
<Rudolf> hehehehehe
<Ursinha> rsser, mas vc conseguiu instalar a placa certinho?
<rsser> aham, Ursinha
<rsser> quero testá-la agora
<Ursinha> beleza :)
<rsser> que benchmark tem pra linux, Ursinha?
<Ursinha> vixe, eu não manjo
<Ursinha> alguem manja?
<rsser> okay
<rsser> vou pesquisar
<pauloolhos> Não sei ao certo
<pauloolhos> o que voces indica.
<pauloolhos> è um servidor de Backup
<Rudolf> calorrrr
<rsser> pra quem não sabia GtkPerf é um programa pra testar a parte gráfica
<rsser> espero que possam ajudar outros com duvidas
<Ursinha> rsser, massa, vou ver
<Ursinha> assim que der
<Rudolf> rsser: http://home.tiscali.cz:8080/~cz210552/forkbomb.html
<Rudolf> rsser: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com
<Rudolf> rsser: http://www.coker.com.au/bonnie++/
<Rudolf> rsser: o gtkterm é para testar a performance do gtk não necessariamente toda a parte gráfica
<rsser> http://paste.ideaslabs.com/show/XaT2tfGBbq
<rsser> doideira
<rsser> okay
<rsser> Rudolf, valeu
<rsser> mas o o site do forkbomb não abriu
<Rudolf> rsser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<rsser> eu sei o que eh forkbomb, Rudolf
<vitorlobo> nossa q calor
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: muito
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ja converteu alguém do seu meio...a usar ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> minha mãe q é usuária final e meu irmão
<pauloolhos> pessoal
<vitorlobo> usam debian
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> converti eles
<vitorlobo> o.o
<vitorlobo> alias, meu irmao usa ubuntu e minha mae debian
<rsser> pq c tem que convertê-los, vitorlobo?
<Ursinha> rsser, acho que sim
<vitorlobo> rsser,  pq quem da suporte quando da problema no pc deles sou eu
<Ursinha> oios
<Ursinha> oops
<Ursinha> era pro vitorlobo
<Ursinha> :)
<pauloolhos> Como coloco essa modo no debian 6
<vitorlobo> rsser, deixaram de pegar virus
<vitorlobo> rs
<pauloolhos> http://gnu2all.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/screenshot-debian-squeeze.html
<vitorlobo> rsser,  alias, deixaram de ter problemas
<Guest80567> Ursinha: concluiu o update?
<rsser> vitorlobo, então se for assim, eh melhor o médico ditar o que vc deve comer pra que vc não passe mal e dê problemas pra ele
<Ursinha> Guest80567, ainda não
<Ursinha> tá indo
<Ursinha> rsser, nem todo mundo precisa entender o que acontece por baixo dos panos
<Ursinha> na verdade, nem todo mundo quer
<vitorlobo> rsser, ele pode tentar, mas posso manda-lo tomar tomate crú tbm
<vitorlobo> rsser, a diferença é que eles aceitaram a nova proposta rs
<Ursinha> então se o médico me disser que se eu comer tomate vai fazer bem, eu vou acreditar nele pq ele sabe mais disso do que eu
<Ursinha> :P
<al4nc4ds> Ursinha: algum dev brasileiro esteve em conjunto das aplicacoes dos patchs do kernel 3.5.0-10-generic #10-Ubuntu?
<vitorlobo> rsser, minha irmã disse que não queria pq odeia linux...por outro lado, sem ela saber, ela diz que ama o sistema do celular dela....que é android
<rsser> eu concordo com a celebre frase do Wesley Snipes no filme O demolidor: "Você pode tirar o direito das pessoas de serem idiotas!"
<Ursinha> al4nc4ds, não sei
<rsser> eu acho que a pessoa evolui qdo erra, qdo apanha
<vitorlobo> rsser, é um preconceito enrraigado rs
<rsser> meu bai, eu larguei ele
<al4nc4ds> ok
<rsser> ele escolheu o linux
<al4nc4ds> rsser: opa
<rsser> e agora tah lah quebrando a cabeça como instalar o dicionário houaiss
<rsser> eu tava como uma muleta de dele pra cada problema linux dele
<rsser> ai parei de ajudar e deixei ele se virar
<vitorlobo> rsser, so que pessoas dependentes de tecnicos nunca erram...pq sempre atribuem os problemas a terceiros...e nunca são elas que consertam.... então, se tiver tudo na mão, windows sempre será a melhor alternativa
<vitorlobo> rsser, desafiei mae e irmão a usarem ubuntu/debian por 1 mes...
<rsser> e aí? como está sendo a experiencia deles?
<vitorlobo> rsser,  dai quando disse para mae: ok, quer que eu volte com o windows agora? dai ela  vc está maluco? nunca mais
<vitorlobo> rsser, e ta amando o debian rs
<vitorlobo> ja meu irmão....depois de usar ubuntu 2 anos semproblemas
<vitorlobo> disse q queria voltar com o windows
<vitorlobo> mas....
<vitorlobo> assim que ele poz o windows novamente
<vitorlobo> viu que não era tão prático qto o ubuntu
<Ursinha> vomitou no teclado?
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> que legal isso vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> e pediu para voltar pro linux
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, tudo é uma questão de....abrir a mente para o novo...conheça, experimente, tente...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, quebrar os paradigmas ne rs
<Ursinha> verdade
<Ursinha> quando saiu o diablo 3, não havia meio de abrir no wine
<Ursinha> playonlinux
<Ursinha> nada
<Ursinha> ai eu abri no windão que veio no meu note
<Ursinha> e usei um pouco
<Ursinha> é o 7, acho
<Ursinha> achei mais facil de usar do que o kde
<rsser> isso não eh mto diferente das coisas dogmáticas
<Ursinha> mas menos do que o unity
<Ursinha> tá bem menos horrivel do que era antes
<rsser> nem me fale do unity
<Ursinha> é verdade, rsser
<vitorlobo> rsser,  n vamos pular disso para religiao por favor
<vitorlobo> rs
<rsser> odiei ele com todas as minhas forças
<rsser> mas o que vc tah fazendo, vitorlobo?
<Ursinha> rsser, vc tentou abrir sua mente e usa-lo? :)
<Ursinha> é a mesma coisa
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  saca so essa illustração q eu fiz: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/540304_389608214417774_1115424080_n.jpg
<rsser> nao tah doutrinando os outros na causa linux
<Ursinha> eu tb odiei quando instalei
<Ursinha> mas depois abri a mente pra tentar ver qual era
<Ursinha> e gostei
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  fui no evento da microsoft com essa estampa....acredita?
<Ursinha> hahahahaha
<Ursinha> :)
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ficaram rindo e me olhando torto rs
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/548527_389608241084438_1929884617_n.jpg
<rsser> Ursinha, espero que com a valve entrando na parada livre, as coisas pros jogos no linux melhorem
<rsser> pq o suporte eh fogo!
<vitorlobo> ah..as coisas estão mudando nesse sentido
<vitorlobo> para nosso bem rs
<vitorlobo> muitas empresas estão criando versões linux para games
<vitorlobo> e softwares tbm
<rsser> vitorlobo, eu acho o windows muito mais fácil de usar, menus sempre estão no mesmo lugares apesar da enésima versão
<rsser> diferente da maioria dos softwares linux
<vitorlobo> creio que a partir do momento que a adobe fizer isso...ai que a coisa vai ficar massa
<rsser> que uma ou duas versao posterior jah tah tudo mudado
<vitorlobo> rsser, mas a questão é....e se vc não gostasse ? teria de aceitar e cabô
<rsser> o antialias do windows eh imbativel, tudo fica tudo mais suave as imagens
<vitorlobo> rsser, no linux, se vc n gostou, vc muda
<vitorlobo> rsser, as pessoas todas são condicionadas a se adapterem a aquela nova moldagem da microsoft...quer elas gostem, quer elas não gostem...e a grande maioria não consegue ver que existem alternativas a aquilo tudo
<vitorlobo> rsser, isso é triste
<rsser> quem acostuma com o feijao com arroz não vive sem
<vitorlobo> rsser, mas quando experimenta uma salada nova e outras receitas, se interessam por culinária
<vitorlobo> rsser,  ;P
<rsser> eu respeito o linux
<rsser> e o windows tb
<rsser> acho que cada um atende necessidades conforme a situação
<vitorlobo> rsser,  até a microsoft hoje respeita o Linux ....do qual no passado, chamava de câncer
<vitorlobo> rs
<pauloolhos> como coloco efeito do debian "wheezy"  no debian squeeze
<vitorlobo> pauloolhos, q efeito?
<hebertsilva> boa noite pessoal
<hebertsilva> Ursinha,  boa noite, foram até que horas ontem no papodebuteco?
<Ursinha> boa noite :)
<Ursinha> até umas 1h20, acho?
<PinguimUrbano> fiquei esperando a Ursinha responder sobre o projeto união livre mas ela desconversou...err boa noite Ursinha! ;)
<Ursinha> não desconversei não, é que o augusto já tinha falado sobre isso no inicio do podcast
<Ursinha> eu expliquei tudo :)
<hebertsilva> danousse rsrsrs
<PinguimUrbano> então eu perdi
<Ursinha> pode ver o video que tá lá
<PinguimUrbano> xeu abrir aqui de novo
<Celso> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2012-09-09
<F4810> Meus Deus depois de anos fora do irc, achei que isso já tinha acabo, bom ver que ainda esta muito ativo
<andretyn> F4810, acabou nada, soh tah começando :))
<F4810> fico muito feliz com isso, na minha epoca era só oque existia
<andretyn> F4810, qual epoca, guri:)
<F4810> hehe anos 90
<F4810> anos 90
<andretyn> F4810,  comecei em 98 a usar o linux :)
<andretyn> F4810,  antes era o rWindows ;((
<F4810> quando o linux surgiu, não demos muita atenção, ainda estavamos nos extaziando com o 3.11 e a chegada do win 95
<F4810> onde instalar uma vga era trabalho duro, conhecer o hardware a nivel assemble
<andretyn> F4810,  q jah era uma m&rd*, usei por pouco tempo, depois chutei o balde e comecei a procurar outros
<F4810> *assembly
<F4810> pois é foi quando comecei a trabalhar profissionalmente, que voltei a ter contato com o linux
<andretyn> F4810,  vai ficar por aqui, pq tenho q rebootar, testando drive dah M&RD4 da Nvidia :((
<andretyn> como disse o Linus, Fuck3r y0u Nvidia :((
<F4810> sim vou ficar por aqui mais algum tempo
<F4810> boa sorte rs..
<andretyn> InteH
<andretyn> CaRAca, deu certo ateh aqui, consegui fazer funcionar a B*st4 da placa, CINCO meses para botar essa porcaria para funcionar...
<F4810> nossa que distro esta usando ?
<andretyn> F4810, ubuntu mesmo, eh q a placa era velha e tava dando curuca ;)
<andretyn> F4810, agora tah dando 395 FPS, muito bom por sinal:)
<andretyn> F4810,  eh uma GeForce Go 6150
<F4810> legal
<F4810> eu estou em uma luta com o squid+squidGuard primeira vez que implemento um sever proxy
<andretyn> F4810,  complicado... nunca fiz, mas deve ser uma boa...
<geowany> F4810: camarada, qual é o teu problema?
<geowany> xGrind: =*
<geowany> F4810: precisar de ajuda, avisa aí...eu já rodei squid+squidguard
<F4810> bem ainda estou estudando o processo, configuração de squid squidGuard estou usando squid3
<F4810> estou lendo algum material e fazendo uns teste , em resumo estou procurando aonde errei
<xGrind> geowany: ;*
<geowany> F4810: tá certo...um bom começo é aquele que tá lá pelo guiadohardware
<geowany> xGrind: to de kubuntu
<xGrind> geowany: meus pesames
<xGrind> kk
<F4810> sim quero implementar fazer teste, não quero já chegar ei alguem ai sabe como faço um servidor proxy rs..
<geowany> F4810: =)
<F4810> mas queria deixar explicito como estou feliz de achar uma sala ubuntu e estar de volta ao irc
<F4810> kkkk por favor só não me chame de velho
<Sorentto> Boa noite povo
<Sorentto> tudo blz?
<geowany> F4810: como vc ta estudando a implementação?
<geowany> F4810: pq meu chefe era o cara mais chato do mundo, ele pedia tanta coisa..só o squid.conf mesmo pra atender
<geowany> F4810: integração com active directory, cache dinâmico de alguns sites chatinhos...
<F4810> estou buscando alguns tutoriais , quero algo basico para começar lista de bloqueio lista liberada, e um monitoramento com o sarg
<Sorentto> Alguem aqui tem ou sabe como achar driver para o modem: Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. SiS162 usb Wireless LAN Adapter
<Sorentto> ?
<geowany> F4810: eu fazia monitoramento com o sarg tmb, mas ele dava uns paus...
<Sorentto> só para info estou usando ele num pc com ubuntu 12.. cacei o driver, mas achei para win98
<geowany> Sorentto: o ubuntu não identificou os drivers proprietários automaticamente?
<geowany> xGrind: meus pesames pq? kkkkkkkkkk...tenho máquina pra rodar KDE, estamos em 2012!
<xGrind> ubuntu = peso. kde = peso. kubuntu = peso ²
<xGrind> o.O
<geowany> xGrind: hummm...
<Sorentto> geowany, onde confirmo isso? a unica coisa que vi foi com o ls para ver o nome do dispositivo.
<F4810> então como estou usando o squid3 acho que minha configuração squid.conf não esta achando o squidGuard
<geowany> Sorentto: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/hardware/4306-instalar-drivers-proprietarios-no-ubuntu-e-facil-.htm
<geowany> F4810: eu tive que fazer umas alteraçoes mesmo
<Sorentto> geowany, aaa sim... esse método eu usei.. mas por enquanto só aparece o da minha placa vga
<geowany> A instalação terminou. Você pode continuar testando o Kubuntu agora, mas até reiniciar o computador, quaisquer alterações que você fizer ou documentos que você salvar não serão preservadas. (Já volto amiguinhos!)
<Sorentto> alguem sabe de algum teste que posso fazer para verificar as portas usb? creio que tem uma que está com pau... mas queria testar.
<geowany> voltei
<geowany> xGrind: xexelento...nem tem nada pesado aqui
<xGrind> qts de ram
<geowany> xGrind: 8Gb só
<xGrind> se ficasse pesado tb. va a merda kk
<geowany> xGrind: claro pow...tu achava que era pc da xuxa é?
<geowany> nossa..que kubuntu safadinho...já instalou os drivers da nvidia
<geowany> xGrind: esses ícones do oxygen estão feios...aquelas primeiras versões eram bacanas
<xGrind> odeio esse oxygen. é muito feio
<geowany> xGrind: teu pc da xuxa tem quanto de ram?
<xGrind> 2gb
<geowany> xGrind: quando eu trampava no sesc, eu usava um dell optiplex 755 com 2Gb de ram e ele rodava kde lisinho sem firulas
<xGrind> qual distro?
<poca> eu tenho 2gb também
<geowany> xGrind: ambiente grafico que usa opengl mata qualquer um
<poca> e rodo kde com firula lisinho
<geowany> xGrind: cara, na época eu tava nessa novela, entre ubuntu e debian...
<xGrind> mas depende da distro. ubuntu tem o kernel inchado, vc vai e ainda coloca kde. dae pesa mesmo.
<geowany> sabe como é né? quando o ubuntu ta redondo, o demonio vem...sopra na minha orelha e manda eu instalar o debian, e vice-versa
<xGrind> se for pra aumentar 2gb a cada versao do ubuntu, dai quebra o cara.
<geowany> xGrind: dei um lsmod aqui e não to vendo nada de estranho
<geowany> xGrind: tu ja usou esses kernels turbinados?
<xGrind> mas com 8gb tb, vc quer oq?
<xGrind> o kernel do mageia ja é turbinado kk
<xGrind> kernel i686. tem o tmb, rt, laptop, server.
<xGrind> eu usei desktop, rt e tmb.
<geowany> rt?
<xGrind> real time
<geowany> ah tá
<xGrind> geowany: ainda usa opera?
<geowany> xGrind: vou já instalar
<geowany> xGrind: uso no pc e no smartphone
<F4810> alguem tem um tutorial ou pode me indicar um bom material para squid3+squidGuard+sarg
<F4810> opa
<pauloolhos> oi
<vitorlobo> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5FRXMXz0wx4/UEwCpMvmj8I/AAAAAAAAAsI/INfCNJ28_p4/s1600/2.jpg
<vitorlobo> rs
<F4810> hay
<poca> F4810: vivaolinux
<poca> lá tem bastante coisa
<F4810> opa legal
<F4810> já procurei lá e achei muita coisa legal, só estou precisando ampliar o leque
<A-MrDan> E ai galera .. alguel online
<A-MrDan> ?
<PinguimUrbano> prossiga
<A-MrDan> blz cara .. to pensando em mudar pro openSuse... porque o ubuntu 11= anda meio estranho ainda nao tenho certeza
<alexactis> code 4
<A-MrDan> vc usa oque?
<alexactis> passei por um perrengue no ubuntu ontem
<A-MrDan> algum 11+
<A-MrDan> ?
<alexactis> mas permaneço com ele, bom para netbooks
<xGrind> pq nao atualiza pro 12?
<A-MrDan> o 12 tah melhor?
<A-MrDan> ouvi dizer que tah a mesma coisa q o 11
<PinguimUrbano> e que perrengue é esse ?
<PinguimUrbano> e defina esse "mesma coisa"
<xGrind> melhor em q? ainda nao sabemos seu problema :D
<A-MrDan> lah na faculdade, atulizaram pro 11.. e começou a dar pau .. ficou meio lento .. conversei com uns colegas (pensando que os caras da facul nao tinham isntalado direito)
<A-MrDan> e eles disseream que tbm atualizaram e nao ficou bom
<xGrind> Unity ?
<A-MrDan> sim
<xGrind> ate o 10, não usavam o Unity. começou a ser usado no 11.04. Mas hoje o Unity está melhor, e mais leve
<xGrind> pelo menos é isso que leio nos blogs
<alexactis> é comigo? eu tentei instalar os repo da intel o ppa que tem no forum "deposi de instalar o ubuntu 12.04" ele ferrou com a instalação do wirelless
<alexactis> fiquei sem internet
<alexactis> reinstalei e tá tudo blz, so não coloquei o ppa
<alexactis> com a atualizaçção do kernel ficou levinho levinho
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  trampa com oq?
<alexactis> ultimamente setor administrativo, mas sou de manutenção de micros e rede desde os 15 anos
<alexactis> fiquei 6 anos sem usar Linux
<vitorlobo> lasqueira hein
<alexactis> sou da epoca do linux da Itautec
<vitorlobo> alexactis, autonomo ou em alguma empresa?
<alexactis> velhão
<alexactis> em TI autonomo
<PinguimUrbano> Librix ??
<A-MrDan> Na verdade nao to com um problema .. soh quero saber oque vcs acham do openSuse .. pq to pensando em mudar pra ele
<alexactis> nem lembro mais
<PinguimUrbano> ainda existe
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  se formou em algum curso de t.i inútil?
<vitorlobo> A-MrDan, muda po....a gente so n garante o suporte pra ele rs
<alexactis> não, pesquuisas e trabalho
<alexactis> hehehe é vero
<A-MrDan> vitorlobo, kkkkkkk .. pow .. vou ter que encontrar outro irc .. rsrsrsrs :)
<alexactis> cole lobo
<vitorlobo> A-MrDan, #opensuse-br
<alexactis> manutenção aprendi natoralmente
<alexactis> linux, usando
<alexactis> hehehe
<vitorlobo> alexactis, sou anti-academicismo apesar de estar cursando T.I na estacio
<vitorlobo> alexactis, odeio academicos
<A-MrDan> vitorlobo, opah .. vlw . .vou tirar minhas duvidas lah .. rsrsrs :)
<xGrind> voce é revoltado vitorlobo kk
<alexactis> já usei Had Hat, Slackware, Suse, Kurumin...
<alexactis> Mandrake
<alexactis> Mandriva
<vitorlobo> xGrind, vc fica 4 anos confinado aprendendo coisas q o mercado n exige
<A-MrDan> alexactis, divida suas experiencias
<A-MrDan> rsrs
<xGrind> isso é verdade
<vitorlobo> xGrind, vc sai mais verde do que hulk com azia
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é uma hipocrisia da porr
<alexactis> rapá! se eu te disser que não recordo mais nada... é verídico
<xGrind> alexactis: usa ubuntu?
<alexactis> já usei o Debian a anos atras, o Ubuntu tô isando agora
<vitorlobo> A-MrDan, vc quer mudar pq n se adaptou com unity?
<vitorlobo> aops
<vitorlobo> maldito tab
<alexactis> lembrei do linux da itautec, era Conectiva Linux
<xGrind> A-MrDan: pq nao testa o xubuntu?
<A-MrDan> xGrind, ainda nao cheguei a atualizar.. atualizaram na minha facul e ngm gostou .. meus amigos atualizaram em casa e tbm nao gostaram
<vitorlobo> A-MrDan, o problema é q no suse vc n vai encontrar a facilidade apt-get do ubuntu/debian...entao..vc vai abrir o terminal e digitar Salsi fufu FUUUUUUUUU pegadinha do malandro install lol wtf?
<vitorlobo> +- isso
<A-MrDan> xGrind, por isso estou em duvida
<xGrind> coloca gnome-classic ou xfce
<Ricardo__> salsifufu yeah yeah
<A-MrDan> vitorlobo, Huahuhauhahuahua ..
<alexactis> hehehe
<vitorlobo> A-MrDan, uso ubuntu 12.04 com lxde
<vitorlobo> apt-get install lxde -y
<vitorlobo> ja foi
<A-MrDan> vitorlobo, me disseram que os linux estão virando windows.. hauhauhauh
<alexactis> o Unity para Netbook tá legal
<alexactis> para ô!
<vitorlobo> A-MrDan, ainda n tive tela azul da morte no linux rs
<alexactis> kkkkkk
<A-MrDan> Hauhuhahuahuahuahuahua
<alexactis> eu tive grub da morte uma vez...
<A-MrDan> o problema do linux eh a tela preta do grub...
<Ricardo__> bah o lubuntu nao tem suporte pra 5 anos ne
<Ricardo__> q palha
<vitorlobo> somos muito acomodados
<vitorlobo> esperamos suporte e nós mesmos n desenvolvemos bosta nenhuma
<vitorlobo> uahahuahuahua
<Ricardo__> ate o debian q era mais dificil
<xGrind> Ricardo__: nao tem, pq o lxde nao muda tanto em tao pouco tempo. pelo menos essa foi a resposta dos desenvolvedores do lxde
<alexactis> mas bastou atualizar o kernel que acabou o "pobrema" no R.Windows não tem como fazer isso
<Ricardo__> ja ta virando moleza
<A-MrDan> vitorlobo, nao acho.. o problema eh que sempre que eles atualizam alguma coisa eles tiram coisas legais
<alexactis> alias agradeo a galera daqui por me dizer como atualizar o keernel
<vitorlobo> enquanto goku ta la trabalhando nos códigos da distro, estamos nós aqui levantando as mãos para o céu esperando a genki-dama se formar
<vitorlobo> é ou n é?
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhahua
<vitorlobo> é bem isso aí
<Ricardo__> xGrind, por nao mudar nao seria melhor manter suporte longo?
<xGrind> vai saber, dai é com eles ;D
<Ricardo__> so por ubuntu minimal entao
<Ricardo__> e instalar lxde
<Ricardo__> na mao q acho q da pra manter suporte longo
<xGrind> galera fala de LTS, mas sai uma versão nova, ja vao instalar ;x
<Ricardo__> bah eu antes ate fazia isso cara
<xGrind> essa pagina do ubuntu é boa. ja viram? https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<Ricardo__> depois parei enchi o saco
<Ricardo__> sabe
<vitorlobo> A-MrDan, recomendo vc usar essa distro: http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/hannah-montana-linux.htm
<Ricardo__> bahh
<Ricardo__> agora so debian ou lts
<Ricardo__> chega de reinstalar sistema
<xGrind> olha minha maquina ae. 100% https://friendly.ubuntu.com/12.04/PEGATRON/IPXPV-D3-PEGA/I:CMcep:Kef:I8g:DD:Bne/
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> isso parece trollagem
<A-MrDan> vitorlobo, tava testando .. mas nao dah pra entrar no irc com ela
<A-MrDan> kkkkkkkkk
<A-MrDan> eu gostava mesmo eh do kurumin ..
<A-MrDan> :( pena que jah era
<Geowany> vitorlobo: velho...essa bosta existe mesmo
<Geowany> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/hannah-montana-linux.htm
<vitorlobo> Geowany,  existe
<vitorlobo> pior
<vitorlobo> é oficial
<vitorlobo> n é um fork de um fdp qualquer
<vitorlobo> da net
<vitorlobo> auhauhuhauhauhaa
<A-MrDan> caraka .. serio .. achei que fosse zuera
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<A-MrDan> Hhuauhauhuahauh
<Geowany> eu tmb pow
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> como fica uma distro sem suporte? tudo quebrado nada funciona?
<vitorlobo> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/
<vitorlobo> olha
<vitorlobo> é oifial
<Ricardo__> queria ver uma hora ate
<vitorlobo> o bagulho
<Ricardo__> nao da pra instalar nada do repositorio oficial?
<vitorlobo> sabe uma distro pequena e robusta ao mesmo tempo
<vitorlobo> e independente
<vitorlobo> o puppy
<vitorlobo> o.o
<Ricardo__> falem bem desse puppy
<vitorlobo> para desenvolvedores
<vitorlobo> ele é bom
<vitorlobo> para usuario final....n sei
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu para usuario final é bom....vc aperta super no unity e digita
<vitorlobo> limpar minha bunda
<vitorlobo> e ele limpa vossa bunda
<vitorlobo> tem tudo rs
<Ricardo__> nem tudo
<Ricardo__> com unity da mais cliques q o velho gnome 2 pra fazer a mesma coisa
<A-MrDan> Vlw pelo help galera.. ateh mais :D
<alexactis> quarta feira farei a prova de fogo do Ubuntu na prefeitura, se conseguir colocar na rede, navegar na net e burlar o proxy
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  engraçado foi uma vez um colega meu comprei a licensa original do windows 7
<alexactis> eu mudo total
<vitorlobo> dai eu: legal..prefiro linux
<Ricardo__> eheh
<alexactis> vou testar tambem o sk1 como substituto no corel
<vitorlobo> dai ele: me convença com um único argumento ...para eu abandonar o win7 e usar linux
<vitorlobo> dai eu: vc pode abrir site porno sem pegar virus
<vitorlobo> dai ele: ganhou
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhahuauhaa
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> pior q isso foi verdade
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<alexactis> vc tá vendendo esse hanna montana, Lobo, só pode ser... huahuahuah
<vitorlobo> opa
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> eu fico é com medo
<vitorlobo> de q isso vire moda
<Ricardo__> eu comecei
<Ricardo__> no linux
<Ricardo__> por isso
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  ja pensou? Pablo do arrocha linux
<vitorlobo> pqp
<Ricardo__> primeiro pra aprender algo bem diferente
<alexactis> putz
<Ricardo__> e seg pra abrir meus porns sem spy
<Ricardo__> e outras bostas
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, isso justifica pq aqui são 99% homens
<vitorlobo> rs
<Geowany> hoje em dia o Ricardo__ usa tor pra PF não saber né
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<alexactis> imaguna Chiclelinux?
<alexactis> ou Chicletu
<vitorlobo> PsiricoTUX
<alexactis> ou Ubunketo
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahaauhahuauhahuahahuhaa
<vitorlobo> credo
<Ricardo__> mulher geralmente nao gosta de linux
<Ricardo__> querem coisas lindinhas e meiguinhas q nem win users
<Geowany> ei vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> até vc botar um linux temático que inicia tocando musica de pagode romantico
<Ricardo__> ou coisas de clickar e um abraço
<alexactis> ou New Hit TUX
<vitorlobo> dai elas se amarrarão
<Geowany> mas na boa...essa noticia aí de hannah montana linux é boa
<Geowany> significa que o sistema pode realmente agradar gregos e troianos
<vitorlobo> malditos gregos e troianos
<alexactis> ou Trollanos
<Geowany> Ricardo__: nem sempre, minha mulher prefere o gnome2 do que o kde
<Ricardo__> sim eu disse geralmente cara
<vitorlobo> minha mae usa debian squeeze
<alexactis> minha mão não se acerta nem com o controle remoto da televisão...
<alexactis> imagina se eu colocar linux...
<Ricardo__> mas no wheezy
<Ricardo__> acho q vo de kde
<Ricardo__> gnome 3 nao era
<Ricardo__> pelo menos ainda
<vitorlobo> unity, gnome 3
<vitorlobo> tudo farinha do mesmo saco
<vitorlobo> interface hightech n é comigo
<vitorlobo> sou conservador
<vitorlobo> mas....tem quem goste
<Ricardo__> gnome 2 q era bom
<Ricardo__> mas enfim m orreu nao adianta ficar chorando
<Ricardo__> ehehee
<alexactis> eu achei o Unity melhor que o KDE, e eu vejo o KDE desde 1900 e guaraná de rolha
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  gnome 2 consome muita memória
<vitorlobo> :S
<Ricardo__> kde bem melhor q unity
<Ricardo__> mas isso eh questao de gosto
<Ricardo__> nao da pra discutir
<Geowany> aham
<alexactis> concordo
<alexactis> prefiro Unity
<Geowany> Ricardo__: cara, mas na boa...não sou de comparar ambiente grafico, mas as apps
<vitorlobo> a diferença entre unity e kde
<Geowany> Ricardo__: olha o k3b, olha o brasero
<vitorlobo> é que kde vc pode virar de cabeça para baixo
<vitorlobo> o unity não rs
<vitorlobo> ainda não
<vitorlobo> mas quem sabe la na frente
<Geowany> olha essa ruma de player em gtk, olha pro amarok ou clementine...
<alexactis> mas em um netbook o kde deve ficar um horror
<Ricardo__> bah brasero
<Ricardo__> é mto fraco
<Ricardo__> ate o nero linux eh melhorzinho
<vitorlobo> sabe q axo legal quando o povo faz aquelas misturas doidas
<alexactis> pelo menos o que eu me lembro do KDE
<vitorlobo> fluxbox com tint2 masi n sei oq la de clock
<vitorlobo> de n sei oq lá de compiz
<Ricardo__> eu misturo libs to nem ai
<vitorlobo> com n sei oq la das quantas
<Ricardo__> uso o melhor dos dois
<Ricardo__> de kde e gnome
<Ricardo__> azar
<vitorlobo> misturo tbm
<vitorlobo> aqui tem lib do gnome com lib do unity junto com do lxde
<Ricardo__> fica mais lento so pra abrir
<vitorlobo> alias, o unity usa as libs do gnome tudo rs
<alexactis> o Unity me parece ser a melhor escolha por conta da resolução dos nets
<Ricardo__> mas dane se
<Geowany> vitorlobo: é impossivel o unity não ter lib do gnome kkkkk
<vitorlobo> Geowany,  é
<Geowany> pq o unity é tipo um "mod" do gnome
<vitorlobo> Geowany,  so que o ubuntu meio que tenta abafar isso
<Ricardo__> bom o cinnamon ate andei testando
<Geowany> rapaz
<Ricardo__> achei estranho
<alexactis> o kde tá em que versão agora?
<Ricardo__> e o MATE sei la acho q nao vinga por mto tempo
<Geowany> será que o playonlinux funfa o codmw1 ?
<vitorlobo> 4.6 eu axo
<Geowany> alexactis: 4.9
<Ricardo__> 4.83
<Ricardo__> hm 4.9 ja
<vitorlobo> quand chegar no 5.0
<vitorlobo> tu vai abrir o kde
<vitorlobo> e teu pc vai travar
<vitorlobo> rs
<Geowany> vitorlobo: baaaaah...
<Geowany> outro cara com pc da xuxa
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> tem q ser ne
<vitorlobo> para manter o clima de anos 80
<alexactis> eu vi o KDE na versão 1.0 no Conectiva do Itautec
<vitorlobo> auhauhahauhaa
<Ricardo__> bom o gnome
<alexactis> depois o 4 no Mandriva
<Ricardo__> ate o 2
<Ricardo__> a cara inicial era a mesma
<vitorlobo> bom mesmo
<vitorlobo> bom mesmo
<vitorlobo> melhor de todos
<vitorlobo> é fluxbox bem configurado
<Ricardo__> desde ubuntu 4.x ate 10.x
<vitorlobo> flux, black, open
<vitorlobo> owned ganhei
<alexactis> me deu um trabalho do "cabrunco" para configurar a resolução
<vitorlobo> _o/
<Ricardo__> fluxbox deve ser bom
<Ricardo__> mas da mto trabalho
<Ricardo__> to veio e nao tenho saco para montar tudo
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__, com flux vc tira o gdm, kdm, caralhosdm
<vitorlobo> deixa so pelo startx
<vitorlobo> ele inicia em 3 segundos
<Geowany> vitorlobo: quando eu usava flux, eu dava preferencia pra apps em text mode
<Ricardo__> poe um lxde ae q fica tao leve qto
<vitorlobo> o s.o
<Geowany> orpheus pra audio
<Geowany> mplayer pra video
<Geowany> navegava com links
<Geowany> pebrot pra msn
<vitorlobo> Ricardo__,  to usando lxde...e acredite flux é ainda mais leve
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Ricardo__> sim eh mais leve
<Ricardo__> mas se a maquina do cara é boa
<Ricardo__> da pouca diferente
<Ricardo__> diferenca
<Geowany> vitorlobo: mas o lxde é mais confortável
<alexactis> q pcs vcs usam?
<Ricardo__> a nao ser q use micro carroça
<vitorlobo> Geowany,  é
<Geowany> dá pra deixar nas mãos de um usuário final
<vitorlobo> Geowany,  esse menubar do lxde é uma maravilha
<Geowany> vitorlobo: eu instalo o lxde em carroças e netbooks
<Ricardo__> netbook da pra por um xfce ate
<Ricardo__> q fica bom
<alexactis> qual processador dos nets vc instala?
<vitorlobo> Geowany,  experimenta instalar o win7 em carroças
<vitorlobo> uhaahuahua
<alexactis> kra instalei até em celeron com 1gb e o win 7 rodou redondo
<Ricardo__> redondo
<alexactis> mais leve que o xp pro
<Ricardo__> sem nada instalado
<Ricardo__> comeca a por cvoisa
<Ricardo__> ja se peida
<vitorlobo> alexactis,  roda redondo e 1 mes depois ta quadrado
<Ricardo__> kde rodou tri mal
<Ricardo__> no meu atom
<alexactis> nada, tá sussa até hoje
<Ricardo__> qualquer coisa cpu ja ia a 100%
<Ricardo__> aahahaaha
<vitorlobo> netbook highlander
<alexactis> meu net acer com atom e 2gb rodava o win7 pro de boa, e com as atualizações e Office 2010
<Ricardo__> instalem o suse com kde ahhaaha
<Ricardo__> bem levinho
<Ricardo__> aehuae
<alexactis> photoshop cs5 corel x4 tudo redondinho
<Geowany> Ricardo__: kde mudou mt nessa versão 4.8
<Geowany> dei update do squeeze pro wheezy...meu deus!
<Geowany> ficou voando
<Ricardo__> eh o kubuntu ate q ta rodando legal aki no desk
<Ricardo__> mas tem uns bugs
<Geowany> o bicho parou de comer RAM com farinha
<Geowany> Ricardo__: que bugs?
<Geowany> acabei de instalar o kubuntu aqui
<Ricardo__> alguns progs gnome fecham sozinho
<Ricardo__> ou da akele aviso
<Geowany> que progs?
<Ricardo__> de enviar relatorio de erros
<Ricardo__> nao é nenhum bug dakeles chatos q tem q reiniciar pc
<Ricardo__> mas é chato
<Ricardo__> no debian nao testei
<Ricardo__> pq tiraram o driver fglrx da ati pro wheezy
<Ricardo__> considerando instavel
<Ricardo__> estao depednendo da amd
<Ricardo__> entao ainda to de squeeze com g2
<Geowany> Ricardo__: vish...eu larguei esse lance de debian pra desktop
<Geowany> pq tenho uns joguinhos...
<Ricardo__> é cara ati é uma merda
<Ricardo__> pro linux
<Ricardo__> e o debian pra jogos eh xarope
<Ricardo__> atualizar mesmo
<Ricardo__> fica pacotes velhos
<alexactis> eu não tiro meu rwindows de meu desktop nem fu...
<Ricardo__> eu uso o win tb aki pra fliperama
<alexactis> é minha estação multimidia
<Ricardo__> debian pra 90% do tempo
<Ricardo__> e uns 5% yo usando kubuntu
<alexactis> tô rodando em meu netbook o Ubuntu e se passar pela primeira semana de testes no trabalho vai ser meu SO do Notebook tambem
<alexactis> tô atras de games linux de responsa se vcs souberem de alguns...
<alexactis> ou emuladores...
<Geowany> alexactis: rapaz...eu tinha conseguido emular ps2
<Geowany> mas o fps ficou mt baixo
<Geowany> jogo ps1 mesmo
<alexactis> mas vc tem uma placa de video boa pra isso né?
<Geowany> urban terror, sauerbraten, enemy-territory, assaultcube
<Geowany> alexactis: aham
<alexactis> então... hehehe
<Geowany> mas esse jogos aí rodam bem em placas offboard de 256
<alexactis> eu quero algo para uma intel meia boca
<Geowany> eu rodo com resolução 1920x1080
<alexactis> e gosto de jogos que não sejam online
<Geowany> no meu monitor de 27"
<Geowany> alexactis: eu curto fps...
<Geowany> mas tmb não largo snes e psx
<alexactis> eu tambem por isso mantenho o windows, já joguei CoD MW 1, 2, 3
<alexactis> mas gosto de single player nada multiplayer a não ser simulador de voo
<alexactis> tipo F22, F16, Mig 29
<alexactis> então quero testar no meu netbook, qual recomendam? pelamordedeus não falem em TUX
<Geowany> alexactis: http://www.playdeb.net
<Geowany> nesse site tem vários jogos pra ubuntu
<alexactis> vou dar uma olhada
<alexactis> valew
<alexactis> muitos games valew mwsmo
<alexactis> pessoal, fui...
<MarconM> boa noite
<MarconM> Ursinha: Ricardo__
<MarconM> boa noite
<Ursinha> boa noite
<MarconM> Ursinha: fazendo oque de bom ae
<Ursinha> MarconM, ouvindo led zeppelin :)
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> eu to lendo sobre python
<MarconM> Ursinha: e instalando uma vm com ubuntu server
<MarconM> Geowany: \o
<MarconM> e ae usando kubuntu ja
<Geowany> to
<Geowany> MarconM: deu pau foi no boot do win
<MarconM> Geowany: o que ta achando
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<MarconM> aeahueheuahauah
<Geowany> MarconM: ta filé
<MarconM> merda hien
<MarconM> Geowany: aqui foi tranquilo
<Geowany> to doido pra jgoar cod
<Geowany> e o maldito não tá bootando
<MarconM> hunm
<MarconM> eu to estudando sobre transistor
<MarconM> T.T
<MarconM> Geowany: baixando pcbsd
<MarconM> =)
<Geowany> MarconM: rapaz.. xgrind tava falando
<Geowany> kde = pesado, ubuntu = pesado, kubuntu = pesado²
<MarconM> rss
<Geowany> MarconM: velho...mas quem tem pc da xuxa tem que reclamar do kde mesmo
<MarconM> Geowany: olha to usando linux mint aqui
<Geowany> MarconM: ele tem que usar é isso aqui
<MarconM> com kde
<MarconM> e ta traquilo
<MarconM> Geowany: o pc dele q é ruin
<Geowany> http://www.baixaki.com.br/linux/download/hannah-montana-linux.htm
<MarconM> nao guenta pro isso ele soh usa xfce
<Geowany> MarconM: velho...pra mim vai ser assim
<Geowany> por enquanto, debian em server, kubuntu em desktop decente, lubuntu em carroças e netbooks
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> Geowany: em carroças eu uso openbox ou xmonad
<Geowany> ja volto
<Geowany> vou ver se o win boot aqui
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> Ursinha: pena q zfs é da oracle neh
<MarconM> ja pensou linux com zfs
<MarconM> ia ficar massa
<MarconM> quer dizer
<poca> qualquer coisa da oracle
<MarconM> zfs é da sun
<poca> tende a falhar
<MarconM> srsr
<poca> MarconM: a sun é da oracle...
<poca> comprada em 2009...
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> rapaz ..... zfs é bom demais
<Geowany> MarconM: toda vez essa novela
<Geowany> a ultima vez foi quando instalei o pc-bsd
<MarconM> Geowany: o que aconteceu ae
<MarconM> Geowany: tu precisava ver .... impressora hp no trampo
<MarconM> nao instala no windows seven
<MarconM> rsrs
<MarconM> um monte de gente tinha tentando
<MarconM> o cara disse q eu nao ia conseguir ele me pagava uma grade de cerva
<MarconM> se eu conseguisse
<MarconM> rsr
<MarconM> to tomando a grade até agora
<MarconM> rsrs
<Geowany> MarconM: conseguiu instalar no win7?
<Geowany> ou fez um cups?
<MarconM> Geowany: consegui sim
<MarconM> instalei outra impressora
<MarconM> no caso essa era uma deskjet 3820
<Geowany> ja volto
<MarconM> eu instalei um driver da deskejet 970
<Geowany> vou tentar de novo
<Geowany> se não só dando um fixboot nesta bosta
<MarconM> Geowany: cara
<MarconM> usa o live do freebsd
<MarconM> boot0cfg -B /dev/ada0
<Geowany> mas o problema é o boot do win
<MarconM> pronto resolvido a sua vida
<MarconM> Geowany: sim
<MarconM> ele vai fazer boot até no pen
<Geowany> MarconM: o boot do windows?
<Geowany> velho...não é o grub...
<MarconM> Geowany: boot em tudo
<Geowany> o windows tenta da boot
<Geowany> e dá bootmgr is corrupted
<MarconM> é assim q eu faço o dualboot  OpenBSD e windows
<Geowany> acho que foi um pack pra deixar o win com cara de ubuntu
<Geowany> =D
<Geowany> ja volto
<Geowany> MarconM
<Guest94742> alguem on ?
<morfeu> sim
<Guest94742> que bom, achei que seria o unico,, e ai morfeu como esta ?
<morfeu> Guest94742: bem e vc?
<Guest94742> ótimo,,, e ai vc já usa Ubuntu a muito tempo ?
<morfeu> nao muito.
<morfeu> alguem ai?
<morfeu> kayo
<kayo> morfeu, q q tu mandas?
<morfeu> kayo: bom dia
<morfeu> poderia me explicar pq aqui nao pode entrar no #brasil ?
<kayo> ahh
<kayo> posso
<morfeu> obrigado.
<kayo> existe uma regra na rede que nao se pode ter canais 'offtopic', sem ligação com um projeto
<kayo> mas regras podem ser quebradas, normalmente
<kayo> existem milhares de canais offtopic q nao sao moderados
<kayo> mas, ai que vem o porem
<morfeu> kayo e como eu faço pra poder ter o brasil
<kayo> existe um rapaz, chamado udontknown que gosta de seguir as regras ao maximo, e ele persegue os brasileiros aqui (ele é brasileiro tbm) afim de dar bons exemplos
<kayo> entao ele perseguiu e fechou esses canais
<kayo> morfeu, nao existe um 'brasil' aqui
<morfeu> kayo: e pq este corno fez isso?
<kayo> pq ele gosta de dar exemplo pro pessoal
<morfeu> mas issno nao é exempli
<morfeu> exemplo
<morfeu> nao entendo pq o canal é fechado.
<kayo> pq nao se pode ter reunicao offtopic aqui
<kayo> vc so pode se reunir em canais sobre assuntos de projetos
<morfeu> obrigado kayo
<morfeu> vamos criar um canal de brasileiros?
<kayo> de nada.
<kayo> mas morfeu esse canal aqui so tem brasileiros
<kayo> nao precisa fazer isso
<kayo> veja bem, aqui pode ser o irc, mas é um pouco diferente da brasnet
<morfeu> kayo: percebo
<morfeu> vc conhece a virtualife?
<kayo> antiga brasirc
<morfeu> sim
<morfeu> é a maior brasileira
<kayo> hoje em dia
<morfeu> aqui tem como ver a lista de ircops?
<kayo> tem qtos usuarios la?
<morfeu> uns 300
<morfeu> no maximo
<kayo> nao
<morfeu> vc conhece alguma rede brasileira ?
<kayo> vc é recente no irc morfeu?
<morfeu> kayo: uso ha 14 anos
<morfeu> mas so vejo brasirc, virtualife, etc
<kayo> eu to desligado das redes brasileiras
<kayo> da uma olhada no netsplit
<morfeu> como assim?
<kayo> http://irc.netsplit.de/networks/
<kayo> lista de redes
<kayo> mirc
<vitorlobo> acorda para cuspir meu povo
<vitor_> af
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> Bom DIa a todos
<julio> bom dia
<pauloolhos> Opa
<julio> Desculpe incomodar é que entrei para conhecer esta ferramenta.
<julio> Vi em uma palestra da campus party na internet que a utilizam para reportar os bugs.
<julio> Fiquei curioso e entrei para ver como era.
<paladinn> sim
<PinguimUrbano> opa
<PinguimUrbano> qual é a boa ?
<dcosta> olá
<Celso> bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<rafaelsnk> boa tarde.
<MarconM> boa tarde
<MarconM> \o
<rafaelsoaresbr> boua
<Ricardo__> MarconM, e ae
<MarconM> Ricardo__: eae
<MarconM> Ricardo__: Ursinha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDw9zNZbxuE&feature=relmfu
<Ricardo__> o MarconM tu sabe o link dakele video q falavam de varias distros?
<Ricardo__> se arriando e tal
<Ricardo__> nunca mais achei
<Ricardo__> de usuarios de linux
<MarconM> Ricardo__: nao
<Ricardo__> pois é acho q excluiram do youtube
<MarconM> eu lembro desse link
<MarconM> bom demais
<MarconM> auehauheuhua
<MarconM> cara eu queria jogar left 4 dead
<MarconM> on linux
<MarconM> Ricardo__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_CrFhD9Hw4I&feature=related
<MarconM> olha a terceira propaganda
<MarconM> aeuaheauhauehaua
<MarconM> rachei
<hebertsilva> boa tarde pessoal
<MarconM> hebertsilva: boa tarde
<hebertsilva> MarconM,  alow
<hebertsilva> Ursinha,  xero minha linda
<vitorlobo> hebertsilva, qta intimidade
<Fisico> Rudolf ^^
<Rudolf> Fisico: !!
<Fisico> Rudolf calor hein
<Rudolf> pra kct
<Fisico> hehe
<pauloolhos> Um dos melhores softwares de Backup - Bacula.
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: yeap!
<pauloolhos> Rudolf
<pauloolhos> é verdade sim
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> oi
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> alguem ai
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ??
<Rudolf> alguem aqui
<Rudolf> e aí?
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> iae
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> vei tom com um prblema
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> no meu ubunto
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> o gnome ta todo doido
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> não aplica efeitos nada
<Rudolf> Thiago-Ghiote-Br: o que é ubunto?
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> vc não sabe
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ???
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> afff,
<Rudolf> Thiago-Ghiote-Br: eu conheço ubuntu
<Rudolf> Thiago-Ghiote-Br: mas e ae, vc atualizou?
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> isso mesmo
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> sim
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> foi depois de uma atualização
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> que deu esse
<Rudolf> Thiago-Ghiote-Br: instalou alguma coisa?
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> problema
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> não
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> na parte
<Rudolf> Thiago-Ghiote-Br: sim o q?
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> eu tinha feito uma atualização
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> depois dessa atualização
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> deu esse problema
<Rudolf> Thiago-Ghiote-Br: mkdir ~/BACKUP_GNOME
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> reinicia
<Rudolf> mv ~/.gnome* ~/BACKUP_GNOME
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ??
<Rudolf> e reinicia
<Rudolf> vê se resolve
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> ok
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> volto agpra
<Rudolf> ??
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> vou dar reboot
<Thiago-Ghiote-Br> pera
<Rudolf> perando
<qwebirc89247> não deu certo
<qwebirc89247> oi
<qwebirc89247> oi
<qwebirc89247> alguem ai
<qwebirc89247> ??
<Rudolf> alguém aqui, e aí?
<celso> hahaha
<pauloolhos> Oi
<celso> ping
<pauloolhos> Bacula é um dos melhores software de backup existente atualmente.
<celso> apt-cache search office
<celso> ops
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: vc já disse isso
<pauloolhos> estou refrçando
<pauloolhos> reforçando
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: para com isso
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: deselegante
<lf_> alguém sabe como consigo o cd ubuntu 12.04
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: para não dizer inútil
<Rudolf> lf_: downloading
<pauloolhos> Liberdade de expressao aqui
<Rudolf> pauloolhos: sua liberdade vai até o bom senso comum
<Ursinha> nao briguem... tenho certeza que, apesar de não ter sido gentil, não foi pessoal
<Ursinha> Rudolf, não, a liberdade existe apesar do senso comum
<Rudolf> whatever
<Ursinha> talvez fosse melhor perguntar o pq ele acha isso antes de falar o que falou :)
<Rudolf> Ursinha: eu já concordei com ele
<Ursinha> vcs tamb
<Rudolf> Ursinha: só não creio que ficar repetindo a mesma idéia de 10 em 10 minutos faça algum sentido
<Ursinha> Rudolf, deixa ler tudo
<Ursinha> tá certo, desculpa Rudolf
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ?
<Ursinha> pauloolhos, vc tem liberdade de falar o que pensa, mas do jeito que tá fazendo tá sendo inconveniente
<Ursinha> vc tem algum ponto que quer discutir?
<pauloolhos>  A A A A fala serio
<Ursinha> algum de vcs já está usando o quantal com unity?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: nops
<rafael__> pessoal alguma dica de leitura para quem está iniciando o mundo linux?
<Rudolf> rafael__: guiafoca
<pauloolhos> Sugiro videos rafael
<pauloolhos> Um video fale mais que mil livros
<pauloolhos> hshshshshahahaha
<pauloolhos> hahahahaha
<Rudolf> rafael__: www.guiafoca.org
<rafael__> vlw
<Ursinha> rafael__, esse guia que o Rudolf postou é bom
<Rudolf> rafael__: mas sim, tem muitos cursos por video no youtubs
<Rudolf> rafael__: na dúvida, utilize ambos
<Rudolf> rafael__: ler não faz mal
<rafael__> estou lendo agora o guia foca ( iniciante ).
<Rudolf> rafael__: boa leitura
<Rudolf> Fisico: conhece octave?
<Fisico> conheço, q é quase igual o matlab?
<Fisico> eu usei um tempo, mas como to querendo migrar para o python
<Fisico> o python faz tudo Rudolf :)
<Fisico> é a salvação dos nossos problemas
<Rudolf> Fisico: tendi
<Rudolf> Fisico: fazendo um curso de machine learning
<Rudolf> Fisico: usa regressão linear com octave
<Fisico> legal hein Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas se vc já tentou, blza
<Fisico> num tem todos os recursos, num é tão completo assim
<Rudolf> Fisico: em comparação ao que?
<Fisico> infelizmente, igual aquele gratuito do  origin
<Fisico> num é igual
<Fisico> eles substituem os pagos Rudolf
<Fisico> num lembro direito os nomes
<Rudolf> Fisico: mas o que falta?
<Fisico> mas tem esse octave
<Fisico> putz, num lembro Rudolf
<Fisico> faz muito temp
<Fisico> tempo
<Rudolf> Fisico: HUEHEIUHEIUEHIUEHIEUHE
<Fisico> kk
<Rudolf> Fisico: difamou sem argumento
<Rudolf> Fisico: ataque inválido
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<Rudolf> Fisico: to usando o R também em estatística e econometria
<Fisico> kkkkkkk
<Rudolf> Fisico: tenho o matlab 2011 aqui também
<Fisico> mas são bons em essencia sim Rudolf, mas migre para o python vc tb
<Fisico> :)
<Rudolf> Fisico: tem um curso de pythom em outubro no coursera
<Rudolf> Fisico: fique atento
<Fisico> uia, obrigado Rudolf
<Fisico> :)
<Rudolf> Fisico: eu me inscrevi, quando começar te aviso
<Fisico> eu terminei aquele manual q te mandei, agora ia pegar o numpy agora pra estudar
<Fisico> ok,obrgiado
<Rudolf> Fisico: eu to vendo esses dois mais por que me falta visão
<Rudolf> Fisico: to aprendendo (tanto estatistica em um ambito maior) quanto econometria
<Rudolf> Fisico: é assim
<Rudolf> Fisico: conhecendo os termos para depois pesquisar e me aprofundar
<Fisico> legal hein
<Rudolf> Fisico: pelo menos não são softwares pagos
<Fisico> justamente
<Fisico> e são bons tb
<Rudolf> Fisico: tu viu que o cara do scipy morreu?
<Fisico> não
<Fisico> num vi
<Fisico> Rudolf nossa
<Rudolf> Fisico: cancer
<Rudolf> Fisico: morreu dois meses depois de diagnosticado
<Fisico> puxa
<Fisico> credo Rudolf
<Rudolf> Fisico: famoso fulminante
<Rudolf> Fisico: ops, agressivo
<Rudolf> Fisico: fulminante é infarto
<Fisico> Rudolf dureza
<Fisico> ruim
<Rudolf> Fisico: os caras do python vão se unir para garantir o estudo das duas filhas dele
<Fisico> Rudolf putz, q legal Rudolf
<Fisico> me manda depois essa noticia
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://numfocus.org/johnhunter
<Fisico> q legal a comunidade se mobilizando hein Rudolf
<Rudolf> sim
<Rudolf> Fisico: http://www.businessinsider.com/this-is-how-facebook-is-tracking-your-internet-activity-2012-9
<Fisico> uia
<Fisico> Rudolf alias, vc acha q é bom, pelo menos para ter noção de rede, aprender o back track?
<Rudolf> Fisico: backtrack?
<Rudolf> Fisico: não
<Fisico> nao pq?
<Rudolf> Fisico: noção de rede é essential para usar bem um computador e não depender de malandro
<Rudolf> Fisico: foco
<Rudolf> Fisico: seu foco é esse ?
<Fisico> não Rudolf, só pensei mesmo em aprender
<Rudolf> Fisico: aprender é bom, mas vc tem tempo?
<Rudolf> ueheuehiuehiueh
<Fisico> hauhau, esse é outro probleminha...ultimamente sem tempo para dormir Rudolf
<Fisico> hauahua
<Rudolf> Fisico: dois
<Rudolf> Fisico: digo por isso
<Rudolf> Fisico: não é seu foco
<Rudolf> Fisico: rede ainda faz algum sentido
<Fisico> entendi
<Fisico> e o seu projeto de fisica 3 Rudolf?
<Rudolf> Fisico: começamos a montar terça
<Fisico> sobre o q q é?
<Rudolf> gerador eólico para carregar baterias
<Fisico> ah Rudolfão, moleza, usa desde a história de oersted para a eletricidade, depois o principio da energia mecanica no gerador eólico, depois o armazenamento em baterias fazendo analogia com capacitores
<Fisico> :)
<Rudolf> Fisico: sim, sussa
<Rudolf> Fisico: complicar muito não
<Rudolf> fazer um café
<Fisico> manda aqui para mim
<Fisico> tb
<pauloolhos> \ols
<pauloolhos> Ola
<pauloolhos> Senhores
<MrBoss> alow,
<YanGM> eae champz
<YanGM> certos serviços não querem mais iniciar no meu servidor
<YanGM> do nada
<YanGM> e eu nem mexi nele ultimamente
<Geowany1> A "Oi" deveria se chamar "Tchau".
<Fisico> Rudolf to pensando em fazer um churrasco com os amigos aqui no condomino, no domingo, vamos?
<rsser> alguem jah teve um erro semelhante ao conectar a um website? ==> Erro ao estabelecer uma ligação com a base de dados
<pinpotal> ola
<pinpotal> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<rsser> com o quê, pinpotal
<rsser> não peça ajuda, apenas pergunte, pinpotal
<pinpotal> foi mal ai
<pinpotal> como eu atualizo do 12.04 para o 12.04.1?
<rsser> pinpotal, agora eh esperar alguem te ajudar
<rsser> eu não sei como atualizar
<rsser> eu apenas instalei o 12.04.1
<pinpotal> é pq eu tenho o 12.04
<pinpotal> e nao quero ter que tirá-lo pra colocar o 12.04.1
<pinpotal> aparece ai no seu que ele é 12.04.1?
<Daekdroom> pinpotal, ele deveria atualizar automaticamente.
<Daekdroom> Só manter as atualizações em dia.
<Daekdroom> O que um 'lsb_release -a' em um terminal retorna?
<pinpotal> apareceu na description: ubuntu 1204.1
<pinpotal> ta certo
<pinpotal> valeu mesmo
<pinpotal> mas poxa quando clico ´todas configurações´ e depois em ´´detalhes´´  aparece só 12.04
<pinpotal> fizeram mal feito isso :/
<vitorlobo> pinpotal, nao, nao fizeram
<vitorlobo> pinpotal,  a versão é 12.04 pois, o terceiro número por convenção nunca aparece como lançamento release
<vitorlobo> pinpotal, isso para qualquer programa
<vitorlobo> pinpotal, é uma numeração muito especifica ...de correção de bug por exemplo
<vitorlobo> pinpotal, leve mais a sério quando for 12.10 ou mais a diante
<pinpotal> como assim leve mais a sério?
<YanGM> galera, meu servidor tá muito estranho
<paladinn> poltergaist no server ?
<Rudolf> YanGM: defina estranho
<YanGM> Rdudolf: inicia os serviços que quer quando quer
<YanGM> tam inicializações que não vejo sinal do samba rodando
<xGrind> servidor bipolar
<YanGM> outras ele roda
<xGrind> :D
<YanGM> exatamente
<Rudolf> YanGM: logs
<YanGM> agora ele resolveu que não gosta mais de ser servidor de minecraft
<YanGM> o script que eu fiz não liga mais o server, da erro
<Rudolf> YanGM: que erro?
<paladinn> virus
<YanGM> é um script que roda um java, ai aparece a minha mensagem dizendo que não foi possível ligar
<Rudolf> YanGM: o que vc mudou no servidor desde a ultima vez que funcionou?
<YanGM> vou dar um ssh agoraa
<Rudolf> YanGM: chegou a rodar um chkrootkit ou rkhunter nessa máquina?
<Rudolf> YanGM: o que os logs dos serviços dizem?
<Rudolf> YanGM: tentou subir eles em modo debug?
<YanGM> depois que fiz aquele script(minecraft), o samba ficou bipolar
<Rudolf> YanGM: vc usa uma serviço crackeado, tem certeza que você não foi ownado?
<YanGM> agora tinha instalado o dropbox
<YanGM> pra fazer backup do servidor
<YanGM> ai parou de vez
<YanGM> legal, o dropbox deletou certos arquivos
<YanGM> muito legal
<YanGM> Rudolf: como baixo um arquivo pelo terminal?
<Rudolf> YanGM: depende qual protocolo vai usar
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuehiuhieuheiuh
<Rudolf> YanGM: super profissional usar dropbox para fazer backup de servidor
<YanGM> xD
<YanGM> já vi que da pobrema
<YanGM> quebrou meus mundos...
<YanGM> maldito dropbox
<YanGM> Rudolf: conhece algo mais profissional digrátis?
<Rudolf> YanGM: rsync
<Rudolf> YanGM: bacula
<YanGM> cloud?
<Rudolf> YanGM: tar
<Rudolf> YanGM: cloud não é backup para servidor
<YanGM> é só para os mundos de minecraft
<YanGM> não é o hd inteiro
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-02
<matheus_carvalho> boa noite a todos
<hggdh> optimusprimem: segues o bugs-announce?
<CyL> hggdh: Madrugando por aí?
<hggdh> CyL: pois é, estava a preparar-me para a cama, quando notei que a luz do escritório estava ligava. Vim, e vi uma msg para mim...
<hggdh> CyL: mas, para mim não é tão madrugada quanto para ti :-)
<CyL> hggdh: É verdade, mas o sono ainda não bateu :/
<hggdh> CyL: aqui já... esta coisa de acordar antes do sol nascer cria alguns problemas. Mas, felizmente, segunda é feriado aqui (dia do trabalhador. Hah hah hah)
<CyL> Aqui também não trabalhamos no dia do trabalhador, heh
<hggdh> sim, mas é em 1 de maio. Como *todo* o mundo. Excepto aqui...
<CyL> Tenho certeza que existe uma razão histórica, heh
<hggdh> tem. 1 de maio foi proposto para comemorar a repressão policial à greve da fábrica pullman (de carros de trem, não de pão), por aqui. Impossível de ser aceito, também por aqui...
<hggdh> agora, qual a razao para a primeira segunda de Setembro, não sei
<CyL> Bom, vou reiniciar e já volto
<optimusprimem> hggdh, só estou por lá
<eduardo__> bom dia
<eduardo__> estou com dificuldades para excluir o win
<eduardo__> gostaria de ficar somente com ubuntu em meu noot
<Valter> Não consigo instalar o Ubuntu em minha máquina. Quando reinicio ela fica muito tempo parada.
<Valter> Alguém pode mim ajudar?
<flik_> e ai bravosuporte ja deu ping?
<bravosuporte> bleza flik agora é so usar
<flik_> valeu bravosuporte vou tentar
<jairolopes> Fiz o download de uma versão 12.04.2 e necessito do samba como PDC efetuando acessos a pastas compartilhada se apresentou com normalidade. Mas quando faço o ingresso das maquinas cadastradas recebo um erro dizento qeu o servidor nao foi contactado
<jairolopes> nao gostaria de mecher nas configurações da estação para resolver isto.
<jairolopes> tem jeito ? tem algum bug nesta versão ?
<jairolopes> minhas estações são windows 7 pro
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<MarconM> chouga: \o
<raphael> ola
<raphael> alguem ai?
<raphael> kk
<chouga> raphael-> Não, não há ninguém aqui...
<chouga> raphael-> Apenas 53 pessoas,
<raphael> kkk
<raphael> 55
<raphael> na verdade
<raphael> ae quem meche com pentest
<chouga> raphael-> Na verdade 53, pois 2 são bots, ou seja, não são pessoas.
<raphael> chouga pior ne
<raphael> sou novo aki
<raphael> sakas
<chouga> raphael-> Tranquilo... =)
<chouga> raphael-> Em que posso ajudá-lo?
<raphael> conhece algum programa bom para arquivos zips com senha
<chouga> raphael-> Para extrair o conteúdo do documento?
<raphael> sem ser o fcrackzip
<chouga> raphael-> Ah, você quer quebrar a senha...
<raphael> tipo descobrir a senha com bruteforce
<raphael> ok
<chouga> raphael-> Qual é o seu ambiente?
<raphael> gnome
<raphael> distro backbox
<raphael> baseada no ubuntu
<chouga> raphael-> Eu gosto do John the Ripper.
<raphael> ql comando vc usa
<raphael> para zip
<chouga> raphael-> ...?
<raphael> estava dando uma olhada e não sei como fazer a quebra do zip pelo john
<raphael> eu usava apenas em conjunto com o aircrack-ng e hydra para não precisar gerar wordlists
<chouga> raphael-> Leia a documentação que você saberá com usar. (http://www.openwall.com/john/doc/)
<raphael> ok
<chouga> raphael-> Use o software que você se sentir mais a vontade, como eu disse, eu gosto do John The Ripper.
<raphael> estou mais habituado tambem ao crunch
<raphael> o pessoal aki é sempre quieto
<chouga> raphael-> Mais ou menos.
<raphael> chouga-> sakas
<raphael> conhece algum chat pentest
<chouga> Raphael-> A grande maioria entra no canal, faz a pergunta, resolve seu problema e vai embora.
<chouga> raphael-> Sim, o #kali
<raphael> em qual server
<raphael> ou é so eu digitar /join #kali
<raphael> ?
<raphael> entrei ja
<chouga> raphael-> Só um momento...
<raphael> valeu
<raphael> tem pouca gente
<chouga> raphael-> É #kali-linux
<raphael> ah sim
<raphael> um logue _FBI é fack
<raphael> no kali-linux
<underall> alow?
<underall> alguem online?
<paladinn> quem fala ?
<chouga> underall-> Não, ninguém online.
<underall> sacanagem, queria tirar uma duvida
<underall> =(
<Link_> olá
<Link_> alguem ai sabe como faço para baixar um audio de um site pelo terminal?
<Link_> quero baixar esse audio e nao consigo   http://chomikuj.pl/Jurasek_2/Muzyka/Muzyka+relaksacyjna/Jon+Luna/Melodias+Anti-Depresivas+%282003%29/01_Jon+Luna+-+Melodias+Anti-Depresivas+part.1,360068809.mp3
<underall> Link_: wget
<underall> Link_: wget http://chomikuj.pl/Jurasek_2/Muzyka/Muzyka+relaksacyjna/Jon+Luna/Melodias+Anti-Depresivas+%282003%29/01_Jon+Luna+-+Melodias+Anti-Depresivas+part.1,360068809.mp3
<Link_> baixou, mas o arquivo nao ta com audio
<Link_> baixou o mp3  46,1 KB    somente
<Link_> mas a musica tem 29 minutos
<Link_> deu erro
<Link_> sera que o site é bloqueado para baixar?
<Link_> esse site é da polonia
<Link_> e pra baixar as musicas nele, aparece um campo pra colocar mensagens de celular pra liberar o download
<underall> aí já nao sei, cara
<Link_> underall, tem como gravar a musica tocando pelo ubuntu?
<Link_> no windows eu só usava a ferramenta de gravacao e deixava a musica rodando e gravava
<Link_> como faz isso no ubuntu, sera que da pra fazer isso?
<underall> alguém já instalou o ubuntu em notebook que tem aquela tal de UEFI Boot?
<underall> Link_: nem sei, cara. mas milenios q nao baixo musica da internet
<underall> Link_: escuto online mesmo.
<chouga> underall-> O Ubuntu desde a versão 12.04.2 suporta o UEFI.
<underall> chouga: mas tem segredo p/ instalar?
<underall> chouga: comprei um DELL com win8. nao tava kerendo limar o windows de lá
<chouga> underall-> Não, é exatamente o mesmo procedimento.
<underall> chouga: posso mandar instalar no UEFI tranquilo? e ele vai fazer o dual boot de boa?
<chouga> underall-> O seu problema não é o UEFI e sim o Secure Boot.
<underall> hmmmm...
<underall> pior q to no trabalho e nem lembro qual o modelo do note. =/
<chouga> underall-> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2012/11/22/uefi-dualboot-windows-8-com-ubuntu/
<chouga> underall-> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/06/01/fastboot-secureboot-e-uefi/
<underall> wow! perfect!
<chouga> underall-> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/05/30/uefi/
<chouga> underall-> Estes 3 links elucidam bem a diferença entres estes dois conceitos e a forma com a qual devemos lidar com eles.
<underall> chouga: blz! vou ler lá
<underall> to completamente por fora dessas paradas
<Link_> choiga, sabe como baixar esse audio? http://chomikuj.pl/Jurasek_2/Muzyka/Muzyka+relaksacyjna/Jon+Luna/Melodias+Anti-Depresivas+%282003%29/01_Jon+Luna+-+Melodias+Anti-Depresivas+part.1,360068809.mp3
<Link_> com wget nao baixa
<Link_> baixa um arquivo mp3 que nao funciona  de apenas 46,1 kb
<Link_> mas essa musica tem 29 minutos
<Link_> chouga
<CyL> !enter | Link_
<ubotu-br> Link_: Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Essa prática permite que as outras conversas do canal ocorram com o mínimo de perturbação.
<Link_> blz
<underall> Link_: esse link eh, na verdade um html. .¬¬
<underall> por isso q tem 46kb
<Link_> como acho o link de verdade dessa musica?
<underall> Link_: le o HTML que vc baixou
<Link_> aqui nao baixou html,  so mp3
<chouga> Link_-> Lembrando que, nem todo site está aberto para você baixar o seu áudio.
<underall> extensao nao ker dizer nada, Link_
<underall> de repente o mplayer toca esse cara, hein...
<underall> [17:52] == #slackware-br Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<underall> hahahaha
<underall> yeah... time to go. =P
<underall> cya folks!
<delki8> boa noite pessoal
<chouga> delki8-> Boa noite!
<delki8> Mais alguém tem problemas com controle de brilho na linha Inspiron da Dell?
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-03
<delki8> Bom pessoal
<delki8> boa noite
<patrick_> boa noite a todos
<CyL> patrick_: Boa noite
<Eronides> alguém conhece um contador de tempo como o hamster mas q seja multiplataforma?
<CyL> Eronides: Um contador de tempo?
<Eronides> CyL, tracker timer
<olnei> bom dia a todos!
<olnei> gente,estou com um problema aqui, que não se o que é...estou com internet  porém, tudo aquilo que depende de navegador não conecta...já liguei para a GVT fizemos os teste lá está tudo normal aparentemente...
<olnei> tanto que estou aqui no irc...alguém poderia me dar uma luz aí?
<CyL> olnei: Qual o erro?
<olnei> CyL, não consigo abrir nenhum site, nem FF e nem no Chrome
<olnei> ah, e o Ubuntu One também não consegue sincronizar...apt-get funciona, banshee conecta normal, radiotray também normal, o problema é navegação
<CyL> olnei: Qual o erro afinal de contas?
<olnei> nao consigo acessar nenhum site...
<CyL> olnei: Isso eu jpa entendi, o que eu quero saber é qual a mensagem de erro que o navegador retorna.
<olnei> os navegadores não carregam
<CyL> olnei: Isso não é uma mensagem de erro.
<olnei> conexão reiniciada, A conexão para o servidor foi reiniciada durante o carregamento da página.
<CyL> olnei: Sabe usar o pastebin?
<olnei> sei mas nao vou conseguir enviar, o navegador não responderá
<CyL> olnei: vc falou que o aptget funciona né?
<olnei> sim
<CyL> olnei: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<olnei> ok
<olnei> instalado
<Fabio_BS> ow galera to num arquivo aqui com 50mil linhas queria apagar a primeira linha ate a linha 20mil como eu faço?
<olnei> CyL, chamo ele pelo terminal?
<CyL> olnei: usando o pastebinit a partir da linha de comando, poste os resultados dos comandos a seguir, ok?
<CyL> olnei: 'man pastebinit'
<olnei> CyL, me desculpe mas não entendi nada neste manual do pastebinit
<CyL> olnei: Bom, 'nslookup www.google.com | pastebinit'
<olnei> CyL, parece que não retornou nada...
<olnei> é normal esta demora?
<CyL> olnei: Devria retornar a URL do pastebin
<olnei> o comando ainda não encerrou
<CyL> olnei: Entendi, parece que há realmente um problema com a porta 80
<olnei> pois é, estranho o thunderbird também está normal
<olnei> ah as outras máquinas também com o mesmo problema e nem o kindle consegue acessar a amazon
<olnei> vou testar o celular que não tinha olhado ainda
<olnei> CyL, tem algo que eu possa fazer em relação a porta 80?
<anikilator> boa tarde. Preciso de uma ajuda. Como faço para conectar uma impressora a um roteador D-Link usando cabo usb espetado no roteador?
<anikilator> sabendo que o roteador tem uma entrada usb.
<elisboa> anikilator: pegue um cabo USB.
<elisboa> anikilator: ligue uma ponta no roteador.
<elisboa> anikilator: e a outra na impressora.
<anikilator> mas ja fiz isso e como configura
<anikilator> descobri hp laserjet m1132 não suporte
<Anderson> ola
<patrick_> olá a todos, bom dia
<ricardobarbosams> patrick_, bom dia
<bmxpride> ola boa tarde
<bmxpride> gostaria de saber se quando baixar o programa, ao iniciar o pc eu posso escolher qual usar
<wendelmineiro> boa tarde, alguem ja trabalhou com as placas Fusion-io ioDrive2 no ubuntu server?
<mwallacesd> Boa tarde, alguém poderia me recomendar um bom editor HTML que permita arrastar e soltar tabelas, drop menus, check box e outros items para criar formas eletronicas dinamicamente (estou trabalhando com um workflow)
<mwallacesd> Obrigado.
<paladinn> Bluegriffon
<paladinn> Kompozer
<paladinn> digita html editor na central de programas mwallacesd
<mwallacesd> Opa, e neh, mas a ideia é saber em relacao a recomendacao por experiencia alheia neh...
<mwallacesd> Eu por exemplo recomendaria DreamWaver para Windows neh paladinn
<paladinn> o que é windows ?
<mwallacesd> Mas beleza, obrigado de todas as formas.
<paladinn> é nois fera
<mwallacesd> Seu sarcamos me ofende, se nao quiser apoiar tudo bem.
<mwallacesd> Alguém mas o fará.
<mwallacesd> Obrigado novamente.
<paladinn> mwallacesd, sarcasmo é o seu cara falando em Windows aqui
<mwallacesd> Entao neh pessoa, vi alguns editores ao estilo wysiwyg para o ubuntu, o que vocês me recomendam?
<mwallacesd> Pela experienceia de vocês?
<mwallacesd> =)
<paladinn> criança
<mwallacesd> *experiencia
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-04
<delki8> Boa noite pessoal
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [delki8]: boa
<Gustavo> Olá pessoal
<Gustavo> Estou com um problema na instalação do Ubuntu
<Gustavo> Faz 30 minutos que está parado na mesma mensagem.... "Asking all remaining processes to terminate", será que alguem pode me ajudar?
<Nomar> Olá boa noite senhores(aqui no Brasil)
<Nomar> estou com problemas com problemas no wine e venho em busca de ajuda
<delki8> Deixa sua pergunta Nomar, eu não devo conseguir te ajudar mas quem sabe mais alguém aqui consegue
<delki8> Nomar, eu to vazando agora mesmo então boa noite
<delki8> um abraço para todos
<Nomar> O problema é o seguinte: Eu não consegui instalar com sucesso o skype para windows no wine. Quando ele executa, reporta um erro relacionado a endereçamento de processador ou algo do tipo. Ele não inicia, mas esta listado nos programas. Tambem não consigo remove-lo do wine. Sera que alguem já enfrentou algum problema semelhante e pode me ajudar???
<YokoBR> galera, alguem sabe como trocar ponto por virgula no openoffice?
<CyL> Nomar: Por que não usar o Skype para Linux?
<Nomar> CyL... porque não tem integração com o facebook
<CyL> Nomar: Eu já vi análises técnicas que o Skype, para manter o sigilo dos algoritmos que utiliza, é um dos softwares mais complexos em seu funcionamento de baixo nível. Não acho que vá funcionar no Wine.
<Nomar> eu até tenho ele instalado... roda muito bem... totalmente estável... mais gostaria de rodar a versão windows, pois tenho a intenção de migrar todos os meus computadores para ubuntu
<CyL> Nomar: Sim, mas funcionar nativamente é muito diferente de funcionar num emulador
<Nomar> entendo... mas a questão é... isso é um problema isolado do skype(você acabou de responder) ou é ainda uma limitação do wine
<YokoBR> definitivamente não funciona
<Nomar> como eu utilizo softwares como corel draw e proteus, fico meio cético quanto ao funcionamento dos mesmos em ambiente linux
<Nomar> por isso ainda não migrei totalmente
<CyL> Nomar: O wine não é a panacéia para todos os males. Ele funciona sim, e ameniza a necessidade de muitos usuários que não tem açternativa de software livre. Porém quando ela existe o recomendado é usar a alternativa, e não o wine.
<Nomar> quanto ao skype nem é problema... mas quanto a esses programas... sim
<CyL> Nomar: Inkscape é substituto do Corel draw, o que o Proteus faz?
<CyL> !pvt | nomar
<ubotu-br> nomar: Por favor, faça sua pergunta no canal para que outros possam ajudar, beneficiar-se de suas perguntas e respostas, e assegurar que você não está sendo mal aconselhado. Saiba que algumas pessoas consideram falta de educação enviar mensagens particulares sem que isso seja solicitado à elas antes.
<CyL> Nomar: O proteus não tem um substituto direto, o mais próximo seria o projeto geda
<CyL> Nomar: Vc está no pvt, e não no canal
<CyL> Nomar: Por favor, vamos voltar para a conversa no canal?
<Nomar> sim... sinto muito
<Nomar> desculpem-me pela falta de educação... sou novo no canal
<CyL> Nomar: Tudo bem, acontece.
<CyL> Nomar: Viu as respostas acima?
<Nomar> sim
<Nomar> não conheço os softwares citados por você, mas irei investiga-los
<CyL> Nomar: Mas o projeto gEDA por exemplo, está muito longe de ser o que o Proteus é, especialmente se o seu intuito for a integração com microcontroladores da Microchip
<Nomar> uso mais para simulação de comandos em PLC's
<CyL> Nomar: Não sei se o gEDA possui um simulador de PLC, acredito que não
<CyL> Nomar: Sei que possui captura de esquemático, roteador de trilhas e simulação SPICE
<Nomar> então infelizmente não atende as minhas necessidades
<CyL> Nomar: Então nesse caso, vale tentar o wine
<Nomar> mas vou estudá-lo antes de qualquer conclusão
<Nomar> estou usando a versão 10.10 do ubuntu... pensei que tivesse haver com as atualizações dos repositórios alternativos
<Nomar> em breve irei atualizar para 10.04LTS
<Nomar> 12.04... perdão
<Nomar> mas estou indo com calma para perceber qual versão se comporta melhor comigo
<Nomar> todavia, agradeço enormemente <CyL> pelas informações... foi de enorme ajuda
<sonalt> boa noite senhores
<Nomar> boa noite
<CyL> Nomar: Disponha
<Nomar> Obrigado CyL
<sonalt> sou novo por aqui
<Nomar> Pois não sonalt, em que podemos ajuda-lo?
<sonalt> olha fico feliz em poder conhecer esse ambiente, eu vim aqui hoje para conhecer
<Nomar> <sonalt> Ótimo... tmb sou novo... em nome do canal, seja muito bem vindo
<sonalt> Nomar, fico agradecido.
<Nomar> é um pazer
<sonalt> o pessoal q vem aki, normalmente vem aki com qual objetivo?
<CyL> sonalt: Esclarecer e retirar dúvidas sobre o Ubuntu.
<sonalt> entendi.
<sonalt> tem algum aplicativo tipo o corel para o ubuntu
<sonalt> ?
<CyL> sonalt: Inkscape
<sonalt> Cyl, oq é InkScape
<CyL> sonalt: A resposta à sua pergunta
<sonalt> valeu, brigadu
<sonalt> Cyl, oq q é esse endereço q vc postou?
<CyL> sonalt: Eu não postei endereço nenhum
<sonalt> apreceu isso [carvalhais@gateway/shell/blinkenshell.org/x-ujmywtqmzyduhbnc] requested CTCP VSERION from sonalt:
<CyL> sonalt: Isso é uma solicitação CTCP, não um endereço.
<CyL> sonalt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-to-client_protocol
<sonalt> engraçado
<sonalt> tem uns caras q vão saindo e o ip deles
<sonalt> fica visivel
<sonalt> isso é normal por aki
<CyL> sonalt: sim, veja o exemplo: 23:00 -!- sonalt [bb3469d2@gateway/web/freenode/ip.187.52.105.210] has joined #ubuntu-br, o que segundo o meu banco de dados localiza você em Nerópolis
<sonalt> e como vc faz pra saber disso
<CyL> sonalt: Saber o que?
<sonalt> da cidad q eu sou
<sonalt> como faço para esconder meu ip aki
<CyL> sonalt: Consultei um banco de dados de localização geográfica de Ips
<CyL> sonalt: Tem que criar um cloak
<CyL> sonalt: Registrar um nick e criar um cloak
<sonalt> entendi
<CyL> sonalt: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<mwallacesd> Boa noite, na experiencia de vocês qual é a melhor opcao para desenvolvimento em Java, netbeans ou eclipse?
<mwallacesd> Estive lendo refente ao dois mas ainda assim tenho muitas duvida em qual usar...
<CyL> !melhor | mwallacesd
<ubotu-br> mwallacesd: Normalmente, não existe uma única aplicação que seja a "melhor" para efeutar uma determinada tarefa. É você quem deve escolher qual a aplicação que melhor se enquadra em suas necessidades, dependendo de suas preferências, funcionalidades de que precisa, e outros fatores. Por favor, NÃO faça enquetes no canal.
<mwallacesd> o que vc recomenda "por sua experiencia" como mencionei anteriomente compañero CyL ???
<mwallacesd> Boa noite, como posso mudar o nome do usuario e manter todas as cofiguracoes do perfil atual?
<CyL> mwallacesd: que tipo de configuração?
<mwallacesd> Home, o idioma, etc..
<CyL> mwallacesd: pode criar um novo usuário e copiar o home directory do outro
<mwallacesd> É exatamente isso que eu nao quero criar um novo usuario
<mwallacesd> me comentaram a algum tempo um comando -m
<mwallacesd> mas nem lembro que comando é
<CyL> mwallacesd: vc quer criar um novo usuario pelo terminal?
<mwallacesd> nao exatamente, quer mudar o nome do usuario atual
<mwallacesd> porem nao sei se o diretorio home tambem mudara de nome automaticamente
<CyL> mwallacesd: a minha sugestão é criar um novo usuário com o login pretendido e copiar o conteúdo do home directory de um para o outro
<mwallacesd> haha me disseram o mesmo que vc no ubuntu, olha: dr_willis> mwallacesd:  Safest is make a new user
<mwallacesd> Bom vou criar outro usuario entao
<mwallacesd> vlq
<mwallacesd> *vlw
<mwallacesd> CyL, estive vendo algumas diferencas entre o NetBeans e o Eclipse.
<mwallacesd> Vi que o NetBeans usa ant (ja esta descontinuado)...
<mwallacesd> Estou buscando detalhes referente ao Eclipse.
<mwallacesd> Na verdade já provei os 2 muito superficialmente, por isso tenho a duvida em me decidir.
<mwallacesd> Qual dos dois tem sido mais ultil para vc CyL ???
<CyL> mwallacesd: Não uso nenhum dos dois
<mwallacesd> Tudo bem, tem algum recomendacao ao respeito?
<CyL> mwallacesd: emacs?
<mwallacesd> nem emacs nem vi, tem que ser ou um ou outro...
<mwallacesd> Universidade e trabalho.
<mwallacesd> =(
<CyL> mwallacesd: como dito, não uso nenhum dos dois
<mwallacesd> beleza.
<mwallacesd> Cyl porque o sistema manda atualizacao de utilitarios para configuracao do desktop gnome sendo que eu uso unity... num entendo isso, saberia dizer alguma coisa ao respeito CyL ?
<mfsmatheus> ola a todos
<mfsmatheus> comecei a usar o ubuntu hj atarde, e esta meio complicado de entende lo rsrsr
<velho> olá! alguém me pode ajudar?
<CyL> !alguem | velho
<ubotu-br> velho: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<pedro_> Bom dia, alguem ai?
<Guest29283> Alguem?
<Guest29283> Ninguem na sala
<Guest29283> ??
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<andretyn> chouga, Olá
<elisboa> bom dia, e agora chouga de papo que vou almoçar
 * elisboa fazendo piadas terriveis
<Thorr> boa tarde
<chouga> Thorr-> Boa tarde!
<Thorr> Galera alguem consegiu instalar o Ubunto 13.04..
<Thorr> ele tá dando problema no instalador
<chouga> Thorr-> Ele, é perfeitamente "instalável", visto que já foi instalado por muitas pessoas - inclusive pela minha irmã. =)
<chouga> Thorr-> Qual é o seu problema exatamente?
<chouga> Thorr-> Você já instalou o Ubuntu alguma vez, ou é a sua primeira instalação?
<Thorr> to instalando ele com tecnologia LVM, mas na hora de finalizar, ele tá dando pau no instalador
<chouga> Thorr-> Qual é o tipo de instalação que estás fazendo? Dual boot?
<Thorr> sim.. tenho duas instalação na máqui rodando slackwera, na outra partição to instalando o Ubunto, mas tá dando pau no instalador
<chouga> Thorr-> Você sabe fazer comparação de hash?
<Thorr> A versão anterior não enxega LVM
<Thorr> Sei não
<Thorr> o que é isso: hash..?
<chouga> Thorr-> Normalmente isso acontece quando a .iso que você baixou está corrompida. Sendo necessário a realização de um novo download.
<chouga> Thorr-> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/o-que-e/1663-o-que-e-hash-.htm
<chouga> Thorr-> Você baixou a versão 32 ou 64 bits?
<Thorr> obrigado amigo.. vou baixar de novo.. to lendo lá o link que vc me mandou.. obrigado
<Thorr> baixei o de 32 bits
<chouga> Thorr-> Espere, vamos verificar o hash!
<chouga> Thorr-> Assim, podemos ter a certeza que você baixou o arquivo completo ou não, e será legal que depois disto, você já saberá fazer o processo sozinho.
<Thorr> obrigado amigo
<chouga> Thorr-> Quer fazer?
<Thorr> sim.. tu baixando de novo o cd de instalação
<chouga> Thorr->Primeiro devemos verificar a ISO que você já havia baixado, para depois, ver se realmente precisamos baixar uma nova ISO.
<Thorr> e como faço isso..?
<chouga> Thorr-> Você ainda tem a iso aparentemente corrompida?
<chouga> Thorr-> Sabes o básico de navegação pelo terminal?
<Thorr> v c quer dizer usar o lynx..?
<chouga> Thorr-> Não, navegação de arquivos do sistema pelo terminal(ls, cd, mkdir etc.)
<Thorr> Isso eu sei
<Thorr> a imagem está numa pc rodando Windows7
<chouga> Thorr-> Neste caso, você precisará de um programa.
<chouga> Thorr-> https://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/como-verificar-o-md5-de-arquivos-no-windows-pt-br.aspx
<automan> Olá.
<chouga> automan-> Olá!
<automan> Instalei Kubuntu. Porém seria melhor instalar o Ubuntu? (sou leigo)
<automan> Qual desses S.O. eu teria mais gente para trocar ideia?
<chouga> automan-> A diferença principal - não a única - entre Kubuntu e Ubuntu é a interface gráfica. O Kubuntu usa o KDE e o Ubuntu usa o GNOME.
<chouga> automan-> Não existe um "melhor", existe aquele que você mais gosta, pois a base do sistema é a mesma. Todos os programas do Ubuntu estão disponíveis para download no Kubuntu e vice-versa.
<automan> Qual o mais intuitivo para quem não conhece o linux?
<automan> Pelo que vi, o ubuntu é mais usado
<chouga> automan-> Os dois são bem intuitivos. Eu, particularmente, gosto mais do Ubuntu.
<automan> Então irei instalar o ubuntu
<chouga> automan-> O Kubuntu é uma variação do Ubuntu. Comumente chamada de “sabor”.
<chouga> automan-> Recomendo que instales a versão 12.04.3.
<chouga> automan-> Qual é a configuração do seu hardware?
<automan_> preciso ir... depois retorno... valeu :)
<leechex> ei galera
<leechex> estou pensando em migrar do rwindows pro ubuntu, no entanto estou tendo algumas dificuldades... eu jogo apenas um jogo o resto esta certo, este jogo é em java e esta muito lento no ubunto, no windows fica normal... oq vcs acham?
<chouga> leechex-> É em JAVA via WEB?
<leechex> sim ele é em java pra ser bem especifico o nome do jogo é Stendhal
<chouga> leechex-> https://stendhalgame.org/?
<leechex> possui um pequeno cliente, é um mmorpg, q tenho muito carinho, e pretendo colaborar
<leechex> sim este
<chouga> leechex-> Bem, sendo via WEB não haverá nenhuma diferença entre os sistemas, visto que o Java é multiplataforma. Creio que a “lentidão” esteja na má instalação ou configuração do software.
<leechex> veja no windows a gente usa o jdk, no ubunto tem o openjava algo assim... o qual baixei na central de aplicativos,  se n estou sendo ignorante, existem duas runtimes diferentes pro java no ubuntu?
<leechex> uma da oracle e outra que inicia com o nome open
<chouga> leechex-> Existe o OpenJDK e o Java feito pelo Sun.
<leechex> isto
<chouga> *Existem
<leechex> eu instalei o OpenJdk
<chouga> leechex-> Você deveria ter instalado o Java feito pela Sun.
<leechex> eu vo experimentar instalar a outra
<leechex> sim... eu vou fazer isto
<chouga> leechex-> http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-oracle-java-no-ubuntu
<chouga> leechex-> Vai ajudar bastante.
<chouga> *O Java agora é desenvolvido pela Oracle, visto que ele comprou a Sun.
<leechex> sim... :D
<leechex> bem eu vou reiniciar o pc para usar o ubuntu, muito obrigado pela ajuda e desculpe as perguntas ignorantes :D um abraço
<chouga> leechex-> Não existe perguntas ignorantes, existe os ignorantes que não perguntam.
<chouga> leechex-> Um abraço!
<leechex> loool mto obrigado amigo, até mais
<jorgeandre> ola
<jorgeandre> gostaria de adquirir o cd da ultima versao do ubuntu para comprar
<jorgeandre> como faço para adquiir?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> boa tarde a todos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> comprar? ubuntu se compra? :o
<JoBArTe_Skuld> enfim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem aqui sabe se é possível matar um processo filho sem matar o processo pai?
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: matar o filho é sempre possível
<hggdh> (sem matar o pai)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: estou tendo o seguinte cenário
<hggdh> matar o pai normalmente mata os filhos
<JoBArTe_Skuld> to rodando php com socket na escuta de uma porta qualquer, quanto alguem conecta nele, ele forka o processo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> quando eu mato este processo filho, ele vira zumbi :(
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: como é o kill? Qual opção?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> em tese ele ta morto e não faz mais nada, mas é estranho ver aquela quantidade enorme de zumbis naquele meio XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: estou usando uma funcção do PHP que permite enviar signal ao pid
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e estou enviando SIGKILL
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: SIGKILL é forte demais
<hggdh> deverias tentar, primeiro, um SIGHUP
<hggdh> ou um SIGTERM
<JoBArTe_Skuld> SIGTERM ja tentei, ele continua ativo
<hggdh> SIGKILL é como puxar o tapete...
<JoBArTe_Skuld> SIGSTOP tem só parado o processo
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: vou tentar com SIGHUP
<hggdh> sim, STOP é para ser usado com CONT
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: mas não é estranho um SIGKILL transformar o 'pivete' em zumbi?
<hggdh> o ideal é codificar para o progama terminal em um HUP/TERM
<hggdh> mais ou menos -- não conheço PHP --, mas o KILL não permite ao processo terminal de forma organizada
<wendelmineiro> boa tarde, alguem ja trabalhou com as placas Fusion-io ioDrive2 no ubuntu server?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: entendo
<hggdh> (normalmente, o KILL é a última opção, já que pode não liberar alguns recursos do sistema)
<hggdh> wendelmineiro: lamento, jamais
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: os processos zumbis podem ser prejudiciais ao sistema de alguma forma?
<wendelmineiro> hggdh: sem problemas
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: eventualmente -- quando já estão nos 1000s, podemos exaurir o PID list
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: a minha opção continua sendo codificar o programa para terminal correctamente em um HUP/TERM
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: com certeza
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: ah sim, aqui quando o processo do php ta como zumbi ele não tem mais pid nem ppid não :o
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: quando um processo vai para zumbi, basicamente a única opção é reboot.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: obrigado pelo help :) vou testar aqui
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: SIGHUP teve o mesmo resultado, o processo virou zumbi
<hggdh> JoBArTe_Skuld: (1) tente via 'kill
<hggdh>  ' directamente; (2) implemente a lógica para tratar de sinais
<hggdh> novamente, não conheço PHP (eu já hacked alguns, mas isto não é conhecer uma linguagem)
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [hggdh]: vc fala o comando kill com signal 1?
<hggdh> kill -1, -2, -9, -13, -14, -15 -- todos os TERM signals
<Guest24345> galera, eu quero saber como eu consigo solicitar o ubunto em cd
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o cara quer que eu envie a resposta pra cabeça dele pe? :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> *eh
<hggdh> tiagoscd: ping
<novato> Ola pessoal, alguem poderia me informar qual o comando que pode ser usado para mudanca do ip local ?
<hggdh> novato: o que queres dizer com "mudança do ip local"?
<novato_> hggdh : por exemplo -> de 192.168.0.1 para 192.168.15.04 .. seria isso
<rene_> novato_, ifconfig
<novato_> pode esclarecer mais ?
<hggdh> novato_: depende. Se o teu IP address é via DHCP, a configuração do DHCP terá que ser alterada.
<hggdh> (a a chance maior é que seja via DHCP)
<hggdh> se teu IP address é manual, basta altera-lo na configuração do network-manager
<hggdh> 192.168.0.0/16 é um segmento não roteável -- o que sugere que estás ligado via um router
<hggdh> logo... como disse, depende :-)
<novato_> caso queira fazer essa mudanca via terminal ? o caso é q estou usando uma maquina virtual, mas o link q ela disponibiliza nao roda, portanto, imagino que se mudar o ip, talvez sirva.
<hggdh> novato_: uma VM na tua máquina real?
<novato_> isso
<hggdh> novato_: o acesso a VMs normalmente é gerenciado via o produto que estás a usar -- libvirtd, VirtualBox, etc. Jamais tive que mudar IP de máquinas virtuais para acessa-las.
<hggdh> novato_: a maioria dos gerenciadores de VMs bloqueiam o acesso à VM por default
<hggdh> em outras palavras: da VM normalmente podemos acessar o host, do host normalmente o acesso é bloqueado.
<novato_> entendo .. cara, tenho que sair aki
<novato_> ate mais ver, obrigado
<hggdh> apenas para registro -- usar ipconfig no Ubuntu normalmente não é uma boa ideia -- se for um desktop, o network-manager irá sobreescrever a configuração
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-05
<delki8> Boa noite pesoal
<ecomolusco> boa noite. não estou conseguindo ou sabendo usar/instalar o vidalia. exatamente após configurar-lo não aparece nenhum navegador ou browser. sigo so passos de tutoriais que encontro no youtube, mas não funcionam.
<psacoutinho> galera alguém pode me falar uma maneira de criar atalho no ubuntu
<delki8> psacoutinho, está precisando criar atalho de que cara?
<psacoutinho> delki8,  precisando criar atalho...não consigo criar atalho nem um
<psacoutinho> jogo wow via wine...por exemplo
<delki8> psacoutinho, o 'alacarte' já me ajudou bastante. Da um sudo apt-get install alacarte
<psacoutinho> bem já instalei ele..mas ele não fuciona não
<delki8> psacoutinho,  já tentou via gnome-panel?
<psacoutinho> delki8, não
<psacoutinho> delki8, vou da uma olhada aqui...obrigado ai
<delki8> psacoutinho, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel -y && gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/.local/share/applications
<delki8> psacoutinho, acho que o alacarte é só uma interface pro gnome-panel, mas não custa tentar
<psacoutinho> delki8, obrigado :)
<psacoutinho> delki8, quando eu clico em new item não abre a opção pra criar o atalho
<psacoutinho> delki8, eu crio mais não aparace no dash
<delki8> psacoutinho, new item onde?
<psacoutinho> delki8, na criação do atalho no gnome-panel
<delki8> psacoutinho, mas você não deve executar o gnome-panel sozinho, pra adicionar o atalho precisa digitar o gnome-desktop-item-edit --create-new ~/.local/share/applications
<psacoutinho> blz vou ver aqui
<psacoutinho> podiam melhorar isso...facilitar a criação ate de personalização
<psacoutinho> a cansei ...não cria..valeu ai
<delki8> psacoutinho, tranquilo, também concordo que podiam melhorar isso.
<mwallacesd> Boa noite, CyL. Segui suas recomendacoes criando um novo usuario ao invés de renomear o usuario atual.
<mwallacesd> Como eu copio os arquivos de um perfil para o outro já que sao baseados em permissoes, qual é o metodo mais rápido e seguro?
<mwallacesd> CyL, tipo se eu abrir o nautilus com sudo terei que modificar as permissoes em cada aquivo ????
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa noite a todos! Estou tentando facilitar para sempre imprimir com uma imagem no canto da página A4. Com LibreOffice, pensei em Plano de Fundo, mas não dá certo, porque a imagem não pode ocupar espaço de margem de página.
<AlexandreMBM> Agora estou cogitando marca d'água no driver da impressora (CUPS). Se alguém tiver mais ideias, estou aqui.
<AlexandreMBM> ... tentando.
<AlexandreMBM> Não quero "imprimir duas vezes".
<AlexandreMBM> Talvez eu possa usar ImageMagick para colocar "selo" nas página de um PDF intermediário.
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/annotating/
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/compose/
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que farei um Nautilus Script.
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/draw/
<mwallacesd> boa sorte.
<mwallacesd> boa noite
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que a melhor solução será aplicar marca d'água com pdftk:
<AlexandreMBM>  pdftk in.pdf background back.pdf output out.pdf
<AlexandreMBM> Deu certo. Tomara que o pdftk não atrapalhe-se com fontes entre o PDF de entrada e o PDF de saída.
<Rubem> Bom dia Povo
<Julinux> Qual pacote para traduzir o libreoffice pra pt-br e como faço para instalar?
<EnricoNicoletto> Olá Pessoal!
<EnricoNicoletto> Para quem gosta do Ambiente GNOME e quer participar ajudando com traduções (ou sugestões de tradução), estão convidados a acessarem:
<EnricoNicoletto> https://l10n.gnome.org/teams/pt_BR/
<EnricoNicoletto> Obrigado!
<hggdh> TODOS: por favor colaborem na traducao :-)
<hggdh> EnricoNicoletto: reposted to #software-livre
<EnricoNicoletto> #### Para quem quiser ajudar basta acessar o link que passei, clicar em Conectar e depois clicar em Criar #####
<EnricoNicoletto> #### Você sabia que... As traduções do UBUNTU, na plataforma Launchpad, importam traduções das equipes de tradução do GNOME ?? ####
<AlexandreMBM> Bom dia a todos! Estou com dificuldade para implementar um filtro no CUPS. Alguém entende?
<AlexandreMBM> Estou tentando usar o PDFTK para "estampar" a impressão. A dificuldade está com o "custo" nas linhas "*cupsFilter:".
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/pdfasstandardprintjobformat
<EnricoNicoletto> AlexandreMBM
<EnricoNicoletto> Veja a seção "Modify the cost factors of already existing file conversion rules in CUPS"
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<EnricoNicoletto> Boa tarde Chouga!
<mwallacesd> Opa boa tarde galerinha, como eu posso usar o usermod pra modificar o nome e o directorio home do usuario atual ???
<mwallacesd> Tipo de: $user@machine --> /home/user1 PARA: $user2@machine --> /home/user2
<mwallacesd> Se trata unicamente de um rename, nao quero criar um novo usuario no sistema e depois copiar os arquivos, tive problemas com as permissoes/groups com o chow
<chouga> mwallacesd-> http://www.uniriotec.br/~morganna/guia/usermod.html
<mwallacesd> EXCELENNNNTE chouga !!!
<mwallacesd> O dica esta no -m e no -I
<mwallacesd> posso usuar os dois consecutivamente usermod -m -I bla bla bla???
<chouga> mwallacesd-> Execute no terminal: man usermod
<chouga> mwallacesd-> Lá você verá "todas" as possibilidades de combinações.
<mwallacesd> opa, ai sim ein. Mostra tudo mesmo!
<mwallacesd> Vlw brow
<mwallacesd> até logo
<chouga> mwallacesd-> =)
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa tarde a todos! Estou enfrentando dificuldades para fazer filtro no CUPS. Vou colocar aqui tudo que tenho reunido a respeito.
<AlexandreMBM> Resumindo, eu quero fazer isso:
<AlexandreMBM> http://technik.blogs.nde.ag/2012/08/28/watermarking-printouts-in-the-linux-world/
<AlexandreMBM> Conhecimentos úteis:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/spec-ppd.html#cupsFilter
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/CUPS-printing.html
<AlexandreMBM> http://securetech-ns.ca/corel.html
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/pdfasstandardprintjobformat
<AlexandreMBM> E por último:
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.openprinting.org/download/kpfeifle/LinuxKongress2002/Tutorial/V.CUPS-Filtering-Architecture/V.CUPS-Workshop-LinuxKongress2002-Content.html
<AlexandreMBM> As referências são essas. Agora vou lhe passar o código que tenho organizado.
<AlexandreMBM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067093/
<AlexandreMBM> Isso está em /usr/lib/cups/filter/bg-mxcp-pdf
<AlexandreMBM> Com as devidas permissões de execução.
<AlexandreMBM> O arquivo /etc/cups/bg-mxcp.pdf é um A4 com uma imagem no canto. Ele é usado para estampar PDF's com o stamp do PDFTK (funciona, testei isoladamente).
<AlexandreMBM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067105/
<AlexandreMBM> É o /etc/cups/ppd/TX235W-MxCP.ppd
<AlexandreMBM> Fila de impressão que está funcional e reservada para a funcionalidade de bg-mxcp-pdf
<AlexandreMBM> A alteração seria a partir da linha 17
<AlexandreMBM> O arquivo mime.convs está inalterado, mas tentei algo com ele antes.
<AlexandreMBM> Vou mostrar também.
<AlexandreMBM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067116/
<AlexandreMBM> É o /usr/share/cups/mime/mime.convs
<AlexandreMBM> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067129/
<AlexandreMBM> É o /etc/cups/printers.conf
<AlexandreMBM> O CUPS está funcionando. Reinicia com:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo service cups restart
<AlexandreMBM> Colorido: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6067135/
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.speedyshare.com/CzUNj/download/background-A4.pdf
<AlexandreMBM> É o arquivo bg-mxcp.pdf
<AlexandreMBM> Eu perguntei sobre um tentativa:
<AlexandreMBM> http://technik.blogs.nde.ag/2012/08/28/watermarking-printouts-in-the-linux-world/#comment-70
<AlexandreMBM> É tudo.
<AlexandreMBM>  Vou dar uma estudada no que foi feito aqui:
<AlexandreMBM> http://unquietwiki.blogspot.com.br/2012/05/fixing-pdf-printing-problems-on-ubuntu.html
<William> ola a todos
<William> boa tarde
<Guest4985> sou meio noob em linux e portanto precisarei de alguma paciencia por parte de voces
<chouga> Guest4985-> Boa tarde!
<Guest4985> estou instalando o ubuntu com dual boot para win7
<Guest4985> e na hora que vou particionar o hd pelo instalador do ubuntu
<Guest4985> ele nao encontra a minha particao windows pre instalada
<Guest4985> mas pelo ubuntu mesmo carregado a partir do cd eu acesso a particao modifico arquivos sem nenhum problema
<Guest4985> nao sei oq pode estar acontecendo, alguem pode me ajudar
<Guest4985> ?
<chouga> Guest4985-> http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<Guest4985> pois entao, sigo este passo a passo sem problemas
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Guest4985]: noobão \o\
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Guest4985]: brincadeira, só de você estar querendo usar linux, ja é prova que você não é
<Guest4985> pobre de espirito...
<Guest4985> amigo
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> !linguagem
<chouga> !linguagem
<ubotu-br> Por favor, tenha mais critério na linguagem que utiliza. Muitas expressões, mesmo quando utilizadas sem conotação negativa, podem ter uma interpretação inadequada, especialmente no IRC. Isso ajuda a tornar o ambiente do canal familiar, educado e profissional.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Guest4985]: vc ta tentando instalar o linux no notebook? XD
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ubotu-br]: desculpas :(
<Guest4985> pois entao na hora que ele vai localizar a particao com win7
<Guest4985> ele nao encontra
<JoBArTe_Skuld> só fiz uma brincadeira para descontrair
<Guest4985> baixei o 13.04 do ubuntu 64bit
<Guest4985> ok sem problemas
<Guest4985> quando coloco em instalaçao avancada ele nao mostra o espaço usado pelo win
<Guest4985> apenas o hd com o espaço livre total
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Guest4985]: hmmm
<JoBArTe_Skuld> realmente estranho
<chouga> Guest4985-> Você consegue acessar os dois sistemas?
<Guest4985> soh que pelo ubuntu live carregado a partir do cd ele mostra as partiçoes e abre
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Guest4985]: existe a possibilidade do HD ja estar particionado e vc estar vendo a partição vazia?
<Guest4985> eu formatei novamente com win7 primeiro
<Guest4985> mas ele soh lista o hd inteiro
<Guest4985> nao lista o espaço vazio
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Guest4985]: quando eu não consigo particionar pelo cd do ubuntu, eu costumo usar o livecd do gparted
<JoBArTe_Skuld> pode ser que isto possa te ajudar tbbem
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Guest4985]: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Guest4985> como procedo? particionei o hd a partir do windows
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ubotu-br]: aonde eu posso ler as regras do canal?
<Guest4985> o hd ja esta particionado.
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Guest4985]: no modo avançado vc pode selecionar qual partição trabalahr
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas eu não recomendo particionar pelo windows
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu instalo ele full e particiono pelo linux
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: grato
<Guest4985> como eu posso fazer esta instalaçao a partir do ubuntu
<Guest4985> tipo, instalar o ubuntu do zero no hd e deixar espaço para o windows7 e posteriormente modificar a inicializaçao do grub para habilitar o dualboot?
<chouga> Guest4985-> Eu até agora não entendi o que você quer fazer....
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: ele quer um dual boot entre w7 e ubuntu
<JoBArTe_Skuld> porem, ele ja particionou o disco pelo windows
<Guest4985> dual boot entre windos7 e ubuntu 13.04
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu acredito que o ubuntu esta no momento vendo a partição vazia e não a que esta com o Windows
<Guest4985> ele nao enxerga a particao windows pela instalaçao, mas pelo desktop do ubuntu sim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu particularmente nunca tentei instalar ubuntu em dual boot com disco ja particionado
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas presumo eu que na segunda partição ele terá que dividir para comportar o ubuntu
<chouga> Guest4985-> Tire a partição vazia que você criou e faça tudo pelo Ubuntu, é mais fácil e mais seguro.
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: pensei nisto tbem
<JoBArTe_Skuld> ou ele usar o liveCD do Gparted
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o que é ótimo tbem
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: é, não pode brincadeira no canal :(
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Guest4985]: novamente desculpe
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [ubotu-br]: novamente desculpe
<Guest4985> nao se preocupe
<Guest4985> sou noob mesmo
<Guest4985> ao menos em linux
<Guest4985> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> A questão não é brincar, e sim ser desrespeitoso.
<Guest4985> e se eu baixar a 12.10 do ubuntu
<Guest4985> nao funcionaria
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> Eu brinco toda hora com o pessoal, mas sem xingamentos ou qualquer coisa do gênero.
<Guest4985> pq conversei com um amigo meu que trabalha com ti
<Guest4985> ele me disse que o cd faria td praticamente sozinho
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: mas as regras do canal diz que o conteúdo aqui no canal deve ter explicitamente sobre linux, ubuntu e derivados, brincadeiras não entra neste contexto, logo, não é permitido
<Guest4985> ate mesmo configurar o grub
<Doomtron> Guest4985: Você não está selecionando o disco errado na hora de particionar? Verifique pelo tamanho do disco
<Guest4985> nao mostra o tamanho do disco
<Guest4985> tenho apenas 1 hd
<Guest4985> de 500gb
<Guest4985> ele mostra os 500gb como espaço livre
<Doomtron> Guest4985: Certo, mencionei isto pois o instalador as vezes mostra outros dispositivos, como pendrive, por exemplo, que podem ser utilizados para o particionamento
<Guest4985> mas pelo livecd ele mostra as duas particoes windows, que eh a de ativaçao do windows com 100mb
<Guest4985> e a do so com o restante de 143gb
<Guest4985> que foi oq eu defini
<Doomtron> Guest4985: É notebook?
<Guest4985> sim
<Doomtron> novo?
<Guest4985> um hp 4540s
<Guest4985> novissimo
<Guest4985> estou formatando ele pra entregar a um cliente
<Doomtron> hmm, talvez seja algo relacionado a UEFI
<Guest4985> que precisa usar dualboot
<Guest4985> ja verifiquei isto
<Guest4985> nao eh a uefi
<Guest4985> eu coloquei em modo legado no bios
<chouga> Guest4985-> Você é técnico?
<Doomtron> antes de instalar o windows?
<Guest4985> sim
<Guest4985> pelo menos eu acho que sou rsrsrs
<chouga> Guest4985-> Como você aceita um serviço que não sabes fazer?
<Guest4985> ja fiz uma vez
<Guest4985> no meu pc pessoal e funcionou sem problemas
<Guest4985> soh que nao lido com ambiente linux, apenas windows
<chouga> Guest4985-> Logo, deverias não aceitar quando um cliente lhe pede para instalar o Linux em sua máquina.
<Doomtron> o.O
<Doomtron> chouga: ?????
<chouga> Guest4985-> Pelo menos até realmente aprenderes.
<chouga> Doomtron-> O que foi?
<Guest4985> ok
<Guest4985> muito obrigado pelo auxilio
<Doomtron> Guest4985: resolveu o problema?
<chouga> Doomtron-> Vai por em risco os dados de um cliente formatando um HD e instalando um sistema que não tens base para instalar?
<Guest4985> amigo, notebook novo sem dados do cliente.
<Doomtron> chouga: ele que instalou o windows, provavelmente ja fez backup
<chouga> Doomtron-> Não estou "dizendo" que não deves aprender fazendo testes, mas não deves fazer isto com clientes e sim com máquina virtuais até pegares o jeito.
<Guest4985> correto, ja fiz backup do hd inteiro do meu cliente
<Doomtron> eles pode não saber muito, mas se é tecnico, tem capacidade de resolver os problemas ou pelo menos sabe onde buscar, como podemos ver claramente.
<Doomtron> chega desse papo e vamo foca no problema
<Guest4985> muito obrigado doomtron
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: sinto, mas tenho que discordar de ti em alguns aspectos
<chouga> JoBArTe_Skuld-> É um direito seu.
<Doomtron> (y)
<Guest4985> podemos por gentileza, recomeçar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: eu por exemplo, trabalho como arquiteto de software, uma das minhas atribuições é mitigar riscos
<Guest4985> Notebook zero bala
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas não é só porque eu mitiguei que não pode aparecer um risco no meio do processo
<Guest4985> HP probook 4540s
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alias, desculpe novamente, fora do contexto
<Guest4985> bios configurada em modo legado
<chouga> Guest4985-> Reinstala o Windows - já que tens o backup - e depois tentas instalar o UBuntu.
<Guest4985> secureboot disabled
<Guest4985> uefi tbem
<chouga> Guest4985-> O Ubuntu tem suporte ao UEFI desde o ano passado.
<Guest4985> pois bem o suporte ao uefi consegue visualizar particoes windows e criar um dualboot?
<Guest4985> desculpe o meu nivel baixo de conhecimento em linux, e as perguntas repetitivas.
<chouga> Guest4985-> O UEFI não tem nada a ver com partições. E sim com a BIOS de uma maneira geral.
<chouga> Guest4985-> Podes habilitar ele sem medo.
<Doomtron> GPT?
<Guest4985> sim, concordo. uefi serve para habilitar por exemplo hds com partiçoes gpt acima de dois teras
<Guest4985> ou algo assim
<Guest4985> as minhas partiçoes sao ntfs mesmo
<chouga> Guest4985-> Veio o Windows 8 por padrão na máquina?
<Guest4985> sim veio
<Guest4985> formatei para win7 x64 sem nenhum problema
<chouga> Guest4985-> Então é isso. Deves fazer um processo um pouco diferente do convencional.
<Guest4985> certo
<chouga> Guest4985-> O problema está na BIOS.
<Doomtron> essa semana tirei o windows 8 de uma máquina e instalei debian... ficou lindo xD
<Guest4985> oq devo procurar?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [Doomtron]: eu queria usar o debian, porém não sei se o cinnamon roda legal nele
<Guest4985> oq devo procurar no bios para dar certo aqui chouga?
<chouga> Guest4985-> Primeiramente, desative o Secureboot.
<Guest4985> ok vou procurar aqui
<Guest4985> entao devo habilitar uefi, desativar secure boot
<Guest4985> ???
<Doomtron> Alternativa: Instalar o ubuntu; instalar o windows; restaurar o grub.
<chouga> Guest4985-> http://e-tinet.com/linux/cansado-do-windows-8-entao-vamos-criar-um-dual-boot-com-windows-8-e-ubuntu/
<chouga> Guest4985-> http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2012/11/22/uefi-dualboot-windows-8-com-ubuntu/
<chouga> Guest4985-> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/11/dual-boot-entre-windows-8-e-ubuntu-12-10/
<Doomtron> Guest4985: Acredito que seja possivel fazer sem uefi
<Guest4985> quando habilito modo legacy no bios ele ja desabilita o secureboot chouga
<Guest4985> chouga o tutorial que  vc me passou trata de fazer dualboot ja com o windows instalado correto?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem aqui sabe de algum canal de discussão aberta sobre tecnologia em pt-br aqui na freenode?
<chouga> Guest4985-> Correto.
<Guest4985> entao devo reinstalar o windows7 primeiramente correto?
<chouga> Guest4985-> Neste caso não.
<chouga> Guest4985-> Leia os link que você aprenderá.
<chouga> *links
<hggdh> ugh! http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-how-to-remain-secure-surveillance
<LordByron> alguém aí?
<chouga> LordByron-> Não, ninguém.
<hggdh> heh
<backbox> Boa tarde pessoas
<WillT3ll> chouga
<WillT3ll> ola Eu sou o William
<WillT3ll> Mais cedo estava conversando com vc
<WillT3ll> sobre o dualboot entre seven e ubuntu 1304
<WillT3ll> se lembra?
<backbox> eu?
<WillT3ll> o usuario chouga
<backbox> ok
<WillT3ll> nao sei se ele ainda esta online
<WillT3ll> obrigado por responder
<WillT3ll> vou mesmo pra agradecer o feedback que ele estava me dando
<backbox> ??? fala por PVP com ele /msg chouga
<backbox> ??? fala por PVP com ele /msg chouga  mensagem
<WillT3ll> a tah vlw
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Ou, desculpe-me não ter respondido, estava ausente.
<WillT3ll> sem problemas chouga
<WillT3ll> lembra que eu estava com o problema do ubuntu nao encontrar a instalaçao windows
<WillT3ll> entao
<WillT3ll> baixei a versao 12.10 aqui
<WillT3ll> e funcionou normalmente
<WillT3ll> encontrou a instalaaçao do winseven e estou terminando a instalaçao aqui
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Que bom, qualquer dúvida estamos aqui. =)
<WillT3ll> voltei mais pra te agradecer mesmo
<WillT3ll> ele configurou td sozinho
<backbox> o IRC ta esqueçido :(
<backbox> tinha um monte pessoas
<backbox> mais de 500 antigamente
<chouga> backbox-> A língua portuguesa também.
<WillT3ll> aeuaheu vdd
<WillT3ll> os bons modos
<WillT3ll> a boa musica
<WillT3ll> chouga so uma duvida
<WillT3ll> eu havia deixado um espaço livre no meu hd
<WillT3ll> e apenas mandei o ubuntu ser instalado lado a lado com o windows
<backbox> !ops
<ubotu-br> ops is mvuelma tiagoscd CyL aprigio chouga hggdh --backbox pede ajuda em #ubuntu-br
<WillT3ll> saberia me dizer em que particao o ubuntu se instalou
<WillT3ll> ou como eu posso verificar isso
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Não entendi muito bem sua dúvida.
<WillT3ll> como eu posso verificar onde o linux se instalou
<WillT3ll> eu apenas mandei ele instalar nao dei local nem nada, nao alterei estrutura das partiçoes nada
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Por que você não vê isso no Windows?
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Se minha memória não está falhando, esta informação está no 'Meu Computador" do Windows 7.
<WillT3ll> pelo linux da pra ver? estou com ele ligado aqui
<hggdh> @later tell backbox por favor não chame !ops a toa.
<ubotu-br> hggdh: OK.
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Creio que sim, mas, não sei exatamente aonde, entretanto irei pesquisar.
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Abra o Nautilus.
<WillT3ll> desculpe mas nao encotrei
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Qual é a sua versão do Ubuntu?
<WillT3ll> 12.10
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Tente a palavra "Arquivos".
<WillT3ll> localizei uma partiçao chamada filesystem ao lado da minha particao windows e a particao de ativaçao do windows
<WillT3ll> chouga desculpa se te dei muito trabalho. Obrigado pela ajuda mais uma vez
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Achei o camando!
<chouga> *comando
<WillT3ll> ?
<chouga> WillT3ll-> fdisk -l
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Digite no terminal: sudo fdisk -l
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Ele lhe amostrará todas as partições do sistema.
<WillT3ll> to tomando uma surra aqui, demorei ate pra achar o terminal
<WillT3ll> fiz oq vc disse
<WillT3ll> ele mostra /dev/sda1 como ntfs /dev/sda2 como ntfs e dev/sda3 como extendida
<chouga> WillT3ll-> ntfs é o formato de arquivos das partições do Windows, logo...
<WillT3ll> diz que a partiçao sda3 nao inicia nos limites de um setor fisico e lista mais duas partiçoes uma como linux e outra linux swap
<WillT3ll> sim, concordo
<WillT3ll> ele se instalou no restante do espaço livre que eu defini no hd
<WillT3ll> sem eu ter que fazer nada pra isso
<chouga> WillT3ll-> O Ubuntu cria duas partições por padrão, uma para o sistema e a outra para swap.
<WillT3ll> sabe me dizer pq ele mencionou que a partiçao nao se inicia em um setor fisico do hd?
<chouga> WillT3ll-> No momento não sei, mas vou pesquisar.
<WillT3ll> bom vou nessa, deixo essa pra uma outra vez. Muito obrigado pela ajuda e principalmente pela paciencia com um noob como eu
<WillT3ll> abraços! Boa noite
<chouga> WillT3ll-> Boa noite!
<alvaro> Boa noite
<alvaro> Alguem aqui já usou o Docky? Estou tentado configurar a parte da previsão tempo do mesmo e não estou conseguindo, poderiam me ajudar quanto a isso?
<alvaro> Seria algum conflito com o ambiente do Unity?
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-06
<AlexandreMBM> Olá pessoal! A minha "Dúvida sobre CUPS filter" está em http://goo.gl/XQHn94, para não encher o canal.
<AlexandreMBM> Agora está em inglês.
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que eu preciso levar em consideração que PDF é atualmente o formato de trabalho de impressão padrão. Mas eu não sei como faz isso.
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<Awey> Opa, boa noite galera. Gostaria de saber um sistema operacional que rode bem em um netbook Acer Apsire One D250
<AlexandreMBM> Talvez a solução esteja aqui: http://lists.apple.com/archives/printing/2006/Mar/msg00026.html
<AlexandreMBM> Eu já tinha pensado por aí, mas estava mais difícil.
<marcia> oi
<marcia> meu ubuntu trava quase sempre quando ligo..ai tenho que desligar e ligar novamente ,alguem pode me ajudar ?
<marcia> ??
<PedroBR> Alguém ON pra me ajudar com uma dúvida?
<PedroBR> #help
<MarconM> PedroBR: diga
<AlexandreMBM> PedroBR, diga par ao canal
<PedroBR> Ok, eu tenho um netbook (acer aspire one D250) Com um processador Atom N270 (1.6Ghz) 2gb de mem. RAM e placa de video intel GMA 950. Eu gostaria de saber qual sistema operacional ficaria bom nesse PC
<AlexandreMBM> PedroBR, você tem experiência com algum?
<PedroBR> Bem AlexandreMBM, Eu já testei o ubuntu 13, mas ficou meio lento...Atualmente tenho instalado o mint mate 15, mas também ficou meio lento.
<AlexandreMBM> PedroBR, você pode experientar Xubuntu ou Lubuntu. São menos sofisticados do que Ubuntu.
<rafaelsoaresbr> PedroBR, eu recomendo lubuntu ou xubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> *experimentar
<AlexandreMBM> Xubuntu fica no meio, acho.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas ainda é bem leve.
<rafaelsoaresbr> xubuntu tem bons diferenciais sobre o lubuntu
<PedroBR> Ok AlexandreMBM, rafaelsoaresbr. Irei experimentar esses dois sistemas. Eles possuem a maioria dos softwares do ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> PedroBR, qualquer. É só instalar, no caso da necessidade.
<AlexandreMBM> PedroBR, o conjunto inicial é que é diferente.
<rafaelsoaresbr> PedroBR, sim, basicamente eles compartilham do mesmo repositório
<PedroBR> AlexandreMBM, entendi...Vou ver se eu testo aqui...Qual deles é mais personalizável? Ou os dois sao da mesma forma?
<AlexandreMBM> "Personalizável"? Todos. Agora, se você pergunta por facilidades, o Xubuntu tem mais.
<PedroBR> AlexandreMBM, Ok já baixei aqui o xubuntu, vou ver se experimento ele já já
<AlexandreMBM> Se tempo importa muito no caso, vá de Xubuntu. Se pode ficar mais "a pesquisar", deixe Xubuntu e Lubuntu e vá para um Debian minimal.
<AlexandreMBM> E nem tanto assim....
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
<twocon> bom dia, tenho duas conexões wired, queria selecionar em qual o uso a internet, como posso fazer?
<RITEAR> Olá
<RITEAR> a todos
<RITEAR> Bom dia
<RITEAR> Por favor
<RITEAR> preciso da ajuda de vcs
<RITEAR> gostaria de saber se é possível instalar placa wireless no ubuntu
<RITEAR> sou iniciante no mundo ubuntu
<RITEAR> por isso faço a pergunta
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [RITEAR]: sim, a maioria das placas wifi no mercado funcionam no ubuntu
<RITEAR> Como faço para instalar
<RITEAR> ?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> voltei
<JoBArTe_Skuld> RITEAR, geralmente no site do fabricante tem .....
<JoBArTe_Skuld> saiu :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> enfim
<JoBArTe_Skuld> vou fazer uma pergunta bem cretina, mas tenho que fazer
<JoBArTe_Skuld> os processos zumbis realmente fazem algum mal ao sistema? Pois vejo que quando eles viram zumbis eles não tem mais PID/PPID, nem consomem mais memória
<Dantalion> Olá!
<Roberto_> ola pessoal me interessei pelo ubuntu e tenho uma dúvida , estou baixando a ultima versão e quero saber se eu posso rodá-lo a partir de um pendrive ou tenho que achar alguma versão portável ?
<Guest66272> Fala galera, boa tarde... gostaria de um help se alguem tiver como
<Guest66272> Estou fazendo umas migrações aqui na empresa e parte do pátio será convertido em máquinas com Ubuntu
<Guest66272> Utilizam internamente um comunicador chamado Spark ... não consigo fazer o instalador rodar para abrir o client dele
<Guest66272> Estou instalando a versão 13.04
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [chouga]: bom dia
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<OliveiraBorges> Meu MYSQL nao quer reinciar, alguem pode me ajudar  ?  Onde olho o log do MYSQL ?
<dberg> /var/log/mysql.err
<dberg> alias, de uma olhada em /var/log/mysql*
<OliveiraBorges> depois vou em ERROR.LOG ?
<dberg> provavelmente
<OliveiraBorges> root@th1055660:/var/log/mysql# service mysql start
<OliveiraBorges> start: Job failed to start
<OliveiraBorges> root@th1055660:/var/log/mysql# service mysql stop
<OliveiraBorges> stop: Unknown instance:
<OliveiraBorges> Foda que o erro que retorna eh mt generico
<OliveiraBorges> se eu reinstalar ele vou perder meu banco de dados ?
<dberg> provavelmente nao, mas e' melhor nao arriscar
<dberg> nao tem mais nenhum erro?
<OliveiraBorges> agora rodou
<OliveiraBorges> o HD tava 100%
<OliveiraBorges> deletei algumas coisas e voltou
<dberg> heh
<dberg> prod? monitoring... e alerts, sempre
<dberg> ou e' seu playground?
<dberg> afff, desisto. Banshee nao funciona.
<andecio> alguém sabe como faz pra gravar o ISO de 800MB do ubuntu num cd?
<hggdh> andecio: nao e' possivel -- a imagem e' grande demais. Use um pendrive, ou um DVD
<andecio> quando cloco um DVD dá um erro, diz q a mídia não é específica pra gravação. não entendo
<hggdh> OliveiraBorges: por favor cuidado com a linguagem no canal
<adrianoneto> boa tarde
<adrianoneto> preciso de uma dica, utilizando o remmina para acesso ao terminal server a tecla num lock fica invertida!!
<adrianoneto> pra funcionar no terminal tem que estar desligada a tecla
<gabriel__> boa tarde toda vez que ligo meu iphone no usb e tento sincronizar musicas com o Rhythmbox aparece essa mensagem Unsupported checksum type
<gabriel__> alguém sabe me dizer o que pode ser?
<dberg> ok banshee, minha culpa, eu nao escolhi a opcao de copiar os arquivos quando se importa musica. vamos tentar de novo.
<rambert> Como faço para depois de o Linux instalado numa máquina com Windows 7 poder tirar o Windows 7?
<dberg> rambert: gparted e' uma boa
<rambert> Ah, vou tentar aqui obrigado.
<MarconM> rambert: por que nao ja tirou o windows na instalação
<MarconM> do ubunu
<rambert> Na verdade eu ainda não terminei de instalar o Ubuntu, porque não salvei os arquivos windows ainda.
<rambert> Usei o Ubuntu pelo CD e não quero mais o windows na minha máquina
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dberg]: em tese da pra fazer isto removendo a partição não?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> eu não sei se esta certo, eu usaria o gparted para deletar a partição do windows e criar uma partição linux nova ou aumentar a partição ja existente
<dberg> voce pode deletar a particao do windows e aumentar sua particao linux
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dberg]: mas isto funciona mesmo se houver a partição swap e outras entre a partição windows e linux?
<dberg> touche
 * JoBArTe_Skuld presumindo que seja assim: [ WINDOWS ][ /boot ][ SWAP ][ LINUX ]
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e por favor não me critiquem, eu ainda prefiro o /boot em partição a parte :(
<dberg> heh, ou viva com mais uma particao
<JoBArTe_Skuld> [dberg]: é que ano retrasado eu fui constantemente hostilizado em um evento slack por criar partição /boot
<JoBArTe_Skuld> embora não me explicaram corretamente o porque da hostilidade
<dberg> o mundo tem sua cota de idiotas
<dberg> ok, banshee, quando eu fecho a janela voce continua funcionando
<dberg> hmmm, mas quando reinicio nao abre ou processo. ok, ponto pra voce.
<dberg> git revert. excelente.
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> alguem poderia me ajudar
<sagat> estou precisando copiar um arquivo de um servidor para uma maquina local através de ssh porém não estou conseguindo
<sagat> estou fazendo assim
<sagat> scp nome do arquivo origem usuario@ip_maquina_origem  ip_maquina_destino@usuário /diretorio destino
<sagat> ta faltando alguma coisa
<sagat> claro que tudo isso como root
<uw> oi
<dberg> ah, entao o banshee para ser fechado o player tem que estar em pause.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Hidemitsu> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<v8tiago> Boa noite, estou com problemas para instalar o windows novamente no meu notebook atualmente estou usando o Ubuntu 13.04, podem me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<v8tiago> Ola astroo!!
<astroo-> a pedido de 1 conhecido nosso, se nao se importarem começo a vir aqui todos os dias
<v8tiago> Bom uso o pendrive de boot do windows mas quando reinicio o computador aparece que nao encontra o arquivo drivemap e algum problema com efi alguem sabe como proceder?
<JoaoSantana> boa noite, pessoas.
<astroo-> ola
<v8tiago> boa noite joaosantana
<patrick_> boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-07
<v8tiago> ola
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Boa noite a todos!
<astroo-> ola
<AlexandreMBM> Estou tentando fazer um filtro no CUPS. O seguinte está dando erro:
<AlexandreMBM> /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201108w/cups/lib/filter/epson_inkjet_printer_filter "$1" "$2" "$3" "$4" "$5" $tempdir/raster.out 2>>$tempdir/err
<AlexandreMBM> Reclama PPD.
<delki8> Boa noite pessoal
<AlexandreMBM> delki8, oi
<astroo-> ola
<novato> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<novato> Como vais..
<astroo-> bem e tu?
<sicame-cm> oi
<novato> certinho.. olá
<astroo-> ola
<v8tiago> Estou com problema ao instalar o windows 7 diz que ha problema no arquivo drivemap e efi, tem como resolver isso? Boa noite a todos
<delki8> Você está querendo instalar o Windows 7 v8?
<delki8> v8tiago, não faz sentido
<v8tiago> pois é eu realmente nao entendo
<v8tiago> eu tinha windows formatei instalei o ubuntu e agora colocando o pendrive de boot aparece erro que nao encontra o arquivo drivemap e problema no efi
<v8tiago> sendo que ja formatei todos os 2 hds e ele nao reconhece o pendrive sendo que no comp do meu amigo o pendrive funciona normalmente
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, veja se o sistema está MBR ou EFI
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, EFI ... GPT
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, isso é configuração de SETUP e de inicialização de disco
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, tem de casar
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, existem várias questões que podem dar errado quando se migra algo para GPT
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, pesquise sobre Ubuntu e Windows 7 com GPT
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, não tenho experiência nisso, mas andei lendo semanas atrás
<v8tiago> cara eu to meio tenso porque tenho que mexer no illustrator e so funciona la
<v8tiago> eu nao sei verificar se o sistema está MBR ou EFI
<v8tiago> sou novato no linux
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, o que está funcionando nesse momento?
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, e o que não está?
<v8tiago> linux
<v8tiago> queria instalar o windows mas nao consigo
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, Ubuntu? Recém instalado? Seguiu algum tutorial? O que você fez para chegar ao ponto da insatisfação? E como estava antes?
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, ou: como estava antes?
<v8tiago> Antes a maquina estava com windows 8
<v8tiago> pelo que vi o sistema estava instalado no SSD e os arquivos pessoais no hd de 500gb
<v8tiago> bom formatei tudo e instalei o Ubuntu
<v8tiago> detalhe que formatei por bobeira.... sem querer! mas agora com o ubuntu nao consigo instalar o windows de novo
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, provavelmente o sistema estava em GPT (se estava no SSD)
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, ou seja, EFI
<v8tiago> quando coloco fdisk-l diz que nao tem suporte ao GPT mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> O que você formatou, o SSD ou o HD?
<v8tiago> os dois
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, talvez seja falta de suporte da ferramenta
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, o que você precisa fazer é descobrir (sem converter acidentalmente) o que está GPT e o que está MBR. Refiro-me a SSD e HD.
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, e ver qual é a configuração que está no SETUP.
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, e finalmente ver tutorial de como converter ou instalar Windows + Ubuntu no sistema que quiser.
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, por exemplo, Google para "windows 7 e Ubuntu em GPT"
<v8tiago> eu nao entendi direito nao
<v8tiago> mas vou tentar
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, o que não entendeu? faça perguntas
<v8tiago> o procedimento que eu terei que fazer
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, por exemplo?
<AlexandreMBM> GPT e MBR são esquemas de formatação de discos
<AlexandreMBM> o SETUP precisa está configurado para o esquema usado
<AlexandreMBM> nem todo sistema operacional suporta GPT
<v8tiago> onde vejo o setup
<AlexandreMBM> existem questões em usar dispositivos misturando esses dois esquemas
<v8tiago> tipo eu posso instalar o Windows apenas no HD mas eu nao consigo nem isso
<AlexandreMBM> o SETUP é o software de gerenciamento da BIOS que aparece no boot da máquina quando se aperta um tecla designada para ele, geralmente F2
<v8tiago> blz
<AlexandreMBM> mas sua placa-mãe pode nemmter SETUP e ter UEFI, em seu lugar
<AlexandreMBM> BIOS está sendo substituída por EFI
<AlexandreMBM> SETUP é como uma interface de configuração para BIOS
<AlexandreMBM> UEFI é como uma interface de configuração para a EFI
<AlexandreMBM> EFI -> EFI Bios, acho
<AlexandreMBM> Windows 8 em SSD me diz que é que Windows 8 em unidade com esquema/sistema GPT
<v8tiago> cara to meio perdido em relaçao a isso tudo eu sei mexer na bios e ver esses negoços eu nao sei  como proceder pra arrumar as coisas
<AlexandreMBM> Então o ou o SETUP (BIOS) tem de estar configurado para EFI, ou você tem de estar usando UEFI (invés de SETUP/BIOS), que já é EFI
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, desculpe-me, eu não estou sendo muito didático
<v8tiago> E se eu formatar o SSD e deixar ele como espaço sem estar alocado
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, eu li um bocado sobre isso e colecionei links em um e-mail rascunho
<AlexandreMBM> está todo desorganizado, mas posso lhe enviar
<AlexandreMBM> é bem rico
<v8tiago> seria otimo
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, ter espaço não alocado ou não ter partições não é a questão
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, a questão é a inicialização do disco
<v8tiago> entendi
<v8tiago> quer meu email
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, até poucos anos atrás era sempre MBR
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, agora querem que seja em GPT
<v8tiago> tiagoarrudadacruz@gmail.com
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, mas tem todo sistema operacional suporta
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, existem questões de conversão entre um e outro
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, e existem questões de casamento entre dispositivos GPT e MBR numa mesma máquina
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, e entre os sistemas operacionais que estão instalados nele
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, se a pessoal não tem SSD e não faz questão do UEFI, é muito mais simples permanecer com SETUP (BIOS) e MBR
<v8tiago> nossa onde eu fui me enfiar
<v8tiago> é um notebook
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, não é complicado
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, quero dizer: até é, mas você não precisa de toda a informação
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, será uma questão de selecionar o que aprender e escolher
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, uma dica seria olhar sempre para como o notebook estava
<v8tiago> so pra eu ter uma noçao eu terei que usar o pendrive boot do linux e do windows ne?
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, partindo daquele "estado", procurar saber como seria para apenas adicionar o UBuntu
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, não sei
<v8tiago> depois terei que formatar o hd e apartir dai organizar
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, não sei o que você precisará fazer por que não sei como você deixou a máquina
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, mas sim, um passo simples seria começar do zero
<v8tiago> deixou a maquina em que sentido ?
<AlexandreMBM> mas você teria que está dominando o assunto, para não perder tempo com voltas (caminhos errados)
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, no sentido de que: não sabemos se você usa SETUP (BIOS), ou SETUP com EFI, ou UEFI
<AlexandreMBM> não sabemos o que está em MBR e o que está em GPT
<v8tiago> tem comandos no terminal pra ver isso?
<AlexandreMBM> não sabemos nem mesmo qual é o layout dos particionamentos atuais (do SSD e do HD)
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, eu vou lhe passar o e-mail
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, não poderei ir além porque eu mesmo abandonei o assunto há duas semans
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, eu estava apenas curioso sobre a aquisição de um SSD
<v8tiago> pra te fala a verdade é muito bom tirando isso
<AlexandreMBM> SSD é muito vantajoso. Essas são apenas questões de configuração.
<AlexandreMBM> Seu notebook já estava configurado corretamente.
<AlexandreMBM> Aqui é um sistema antigo, e por isso eu estava pesquisando.
<AlexandreMBM> Aqui é SETUP (BIOS) sem EFI, sem GPT. Dois HD, por enquanto. Partições NTFS, ext4, swap.
<joaomiguel32> galera, preciso de ajuda urgente sobre lubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, e-mail enviado
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, como falei, está desorganizado; foi escrito para outra pessoal. Ou melhor: estava sendo escrito...
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, sobre o que?
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, passe o olho começando do fim
<joaomiguel32> wireless. Ja pesquisei pelo google afora, foruns, e tudo mais e nao consigo algo que consiga fazer o meu wireless funcionar
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, pois o início está mais desorganizado, com links que ia ver só depois
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, no fim tem mais "redação"
<joaomiguel32> estou usando o lubuntu 13.04 no notebook compaq nx6015
<v8tiago> ok agradeço
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, na verdade, para além da curiosidade sobre SSD, eu estava tentando descobrir se havia algo errado com o notebook de um colega que deixara de dar boot
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, o que acontece?
<v8tiago> to quase nesse ponto ai so que o boot do ubuntu ele enxerga na hora
<joaomiguel32> eu nao consigo de forma alguma ligar e usar a internet pelo wifi
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, qual modelo seria?
<AlexandreMBM> » 	Compaq Presario 6015CA Desktop PC
<AlexandreMBM> 	» 	Compaq Presario 6015GC Desktop PC
<AlexandreMBM> 	» 	Compaq Presario 6015US Desktop PC
<AlexandreMBM> Oops! Desculpe-me.
<AlexandreMBM> Nenhum, pois esses são desktops.
<joaomiguel32> kkkk, tranquilo, mas aqui na descrição do notebook só diz compaq nx6015
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, você precisará saber o que está em GPT e o que está em MBR, e com deve ficar para funcionar
<delki8> joaomiguel32, você conseguiu achar esse modelo no site da compaq?
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, como eu disse, as relações entres os sistemas importará
<joaomiguel32> ainda nao
<joaomiguel32> vou proucurar
<joaomiguel32> um minuto
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, não seria P Compaq nx6115 Notebook PC
<v8tiago> o problema é que nao sei verificar isso pra saber como está e o que devo fazer pra estar normal
<joaomiguel32> nao, eu vi aqui de novo e é o compaq nx 6105
<joaomiguel32> ofi mal
<joaomiguel32> foa*
<joaomiguel32> foi
<joaomiguel32> nossa
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, estude a partir do e-mail
<AlexandreMBM> v8tiago, eu também não sei
<v8tiago> vlw
<joaomiguel32> AlexandreMBM, o que você propoe para eu fazer?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, OK. Mas será melhor mesmo usar comandos para descobrir os componentes.
<AlexandreMBM> Você sabe usar paste.ubuntu.com?
<AlexandreMBM> Coloque lá o resultado de:
<AlexandreMBM> lspci
<AlexandreMBM> lsusb
<joaomiguel32> ok
<joaomiguel32_> desculpa, o chromium parou
<joaomiguel32_> mas AlexanderMBM, ta aq
<joaomiguel32_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6072946/
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, seu wireless:
<AlexandreMBM> 05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<joaomiguel32_> isso
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, já seguiu tutorial para instalá-lo?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, qual é o comportamento mesmo?
<joaomiguel32_> o wireless nao funciona, e a led azul que deveria ficar azul quando clicasse nela pra ligar o wireless nao liga
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, já viu http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Rede-Wireless/broadcom-BCM4318-no-ubuntu-1104#7 ?
<joaomiguel32_> vou dar uma olhada
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, outra dica (para depois): http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Rede-Wireless/broadcom-BCM4318-no-ubuntu-1104#10
<joaomiguel32_> ja fiz esses comandos aqui, mas sempre da a tela de erro
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, como é a tela de erro?
<AlexandreMBM> E já tentou iwconfig após um reboot?
<AlexandreMBM> Enfim, estude isso:
<AlexandreMBM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<joaomiguel32_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q71/s720x720/1238827_631406470227501_304247663_n.jpg é essa tela que da, e eu nunca consigo terminar um tutorial por causa dela
<AlexandreMBM> Terceira dica que encontrei:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<AlexandreMBM> E um pequeno exemplo (como quarta dica):
<AlexandreMBM> http://askubuntu.com/a/295856
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, que tutorial?
<AlexandreMBM> Tente primeiro as dicas que não requerem compilações.
<joaomiguel32_> nao foi exatamente um tutorial, eu vi no forum do ubuntu: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,108618.0.html
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, como foi com http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,108618.msg602430.html#msg602430 ?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, qual é o conteúdo de /etc/modules ?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, em qual parte do tópico dá errado?
<joaomiguel32_> sempre que eu uso essa linha sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source, da a tela que te falei
<joaomiguel32_> AlexandreMBM: o que eu posso fazer?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, não é dele que você precisa.
<joaomiguel32_> oq eu preciso entao?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, b43 - Open source driver
<joaomiguel32_> como faço pra conseguir ele?
<AlexandreMBM> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<AlexandreMBM> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, tutoriais que levem em consideração esse "b43-fwcutter"
<joaomiguel32_> entendi
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, fazer o --reinstall seguido do remove não fez sentido pra mim
<joaomiguel32_> eu também nao tinha entendido o porque disso, mas eu fiz porque dizia que ia resolver
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, tente carregar o módulo b43 manualmente
<AlexandreMBM> sudo modprobe b43
<joaomiguel32_> ok
<joaomiguel32_> demora para aperecer algo ?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, tecle ENTER
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, tente com verbose:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo modprobe -v b43
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, aliás, qual é o resultado de lsmod?
<joaomiguel32_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073039/
<joaomiguel32_> no sudo modprobe -v b43 deu isso: insmod /lib/modules/3.8.0-30-generic/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko
<AlexandreMBM> Por favor, o resultado de:
<AlexandreMBM> lspci -vnn -d 14e4:
<joaomiguel32_> lspci: -d: ':' expected
<AlexandreMBM> Tente só:
<AlexandreMBM> lspci -vnn
<AlexandreMBM> Ou:
<AlexandreMBM> lspci -vnn -d 14e
<AlexandreMBM> Oops!
<AlexandreMBM> lspci -vnn -d 14e4
<AlexandreMBM> Parece que em Ubuntu bastaria:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<AlexandreMBM> Tente também:
<joaomiguel32_> lspci -vnn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073066/
<AlexandreMBM> * Tente também.
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, OK. Foi suficiente.
<AlexandreMBM> Vemos: 14e4:4318
<AlexandreMBM> 	
<AlexandreMBM> yes
<AlexandreMBM> 	
<AlexandreMBM> BCM4318
<AlexandreMBM> 	
<AlexandreMBM> b/g
<AlexandreMBM> 	
<AlexandreMBM> G (r7)
<AlexandreMBM> Na tabela de http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, estou entendendo que sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<AlexandreMBM> é tudo que você precisa
<joaomiguel32_> só isso?
<AlexandreMBM> se não funcionar, seria o módulo não carregado, apenas
<AlexandreMBM> após o módulo carregado, que demoraria talvez 1 minuto
<AlexandreMBM> a rede deveria estar funcionando
<AlexandreMBM> mas lembre-se de ligar no botão do notebook
<joaomiguel32_> ok, o rfkill list esta tudo desbloqueado
<joaomiguel32_> para carregar o módulo eu apenas devo colocar o comando sudo modprobe b43?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, primeiro, descarregar (por via das dúvidas):
<joaomiguel32_> como?
<AlexandreMBM> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Switching_between_drivers
<AlexandreMBM> seu driver é o b43, apenas
<AlexandreMBM> mas tente descarregar também o brcmsmac e o wl
<AlexandreMBM> e carregar apenas o b43
<joaomiguel32_> o resultado foi esse
<joaomiguel32_> miguel@miguel:~$ modprobe -r b43 bcma miguel@miguel:~$ modprobe -r brcmsmac bcma miguel@miguel:~$ modprobe -r wl FATAL: Module wl is in use.
<joaomiguel32_> nso deu nenhum resultado depois de cada linha, apenas o modprobe -r wl que deu Module wl is in use
<AlexandreMBM> significa que estavam carregados o b43 e o brcmsmac
<AlexandreMBM> agora você carrega apenas o b43
<joaomiguel32_> ok, agora posso carregar?
<AlexandreMBM> mas tem um detalhe
<joaomiguel32_> ok
<joaomiguel32_> qual?
<AlexandreMBM> afinal, quais foram todos os apt-get install que você executou, lembra?
<AlexandreMBM> só o b43
<joaomiguel32_> isso
<AlexandreMBM> sudo apt-get install --reinstall firmware-b43-installer
<AlexandreMBM> qual é o resultado disso?
<AlexandreMBM> por favor, no paste.ubuntu.com
<AlexandreMBM> só depois, descarregue e recarregue os módulos
<AlexandreMBM> para termos alguma certeza de versão instalada
<joaomiguel32_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073107/
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, tente usar
<AlexandreMBM> e aí?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_
<joaomiguel32_> usar oq?
<joaomiguel32_> caregar o modulo? ok
<joaomiguel32_> continua dando os mesmos resultados: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073115/
<AlexandreMBM> isso está OK
<AlexandreMBM> agora é carregar
<AlexandreMBM> modprobe b43
<joaomiguel32_> ja esta a carregar
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, pois o -r é remover
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, se você tecla ENTER, a espera encerra?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, faz quanto tempo que está a carregar?
<joaomiguel32_> nao, apenas abaixa para uma linha preta
<joaomiguel32_> esta a mais ou menos 1 minuto
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, vamos esperar mais
<joaomiguel32_> ok
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, e o adaptador, está ligado (pelo botão)?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, por favor, o resultado de:
<AlexandreMBM> dmesg | tail -n 200
<joaomiguel32_> o rfkill list diz que sim, mas o botao esta apagado ainda
<joaomiguel32_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6073132/
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, não posso lhe ajudar a partir daqui
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, tudo parece estar instalado segundo instruções
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, tem certeza de que o hardware está OK?
<joaomiguel32_> ok entao, obrigado mesmo pela sua ajuda
<joaomiguel32_> certeza certeza, nao tenho nao
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, você ainda pode tentar uma coisa...
<joaomiguel32_> diga
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, um upgrade, seguido da configuração do módulo em /etc/modules, seguido de um reboot
<joaomiguel32_> como eu faço isso?
<AlexandreMBM> upgrade: fazer todas as atualizações disponíveis
<AlexandreMBM> sabe fazer?
<joaomiguel32_> sudo apt-get update?
<AlexandreMBM> isso seguido de sudo apt-get upgrade
<joaomiguel32_> ok
<AlexandreMBM> a configuração do módulo em /etc/modules, é adicionar b43 ao arquivo
<AlexandreMBM> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<AlexandreMBM> (para editar)
<joaomiguel32_> so utilizar esse codigo?
<AlexandreMBM> que código?
<AlexandreMBM> b43
<AlexandreMBM> depois de tudo, reiniciar
<AlexandreMBM> se ainda assim não funcionar, sugiro investigar (Google) o rfkill ou mesmo o NetworkManager
<joaomiguel32> AlexandreMBM: desculpe, o chromium caiu de novo
<AlexandreMBM> o que você leu por último?
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32_, sugiro usar o XChat como cliente IRC
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32
<joaomiguel32> AlexandreMBM: depois do sudo apt-get upgrade deu: onfigurando xserver-xorg-core (2:1.13.3-0ubuntu6.1) ...
<joaomiguel32> saí nao, pow
<joaomiguel32> kkk
<joaomiguel32> AlexandreMBM: depois do sudo apt-get upgrade, o que eu devo fazer?
<AlexandreMBM> configurar o /etc/modules incluindo nele b43
<joaomiguel32> como?
<AlexandreMBM> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<joaomiguel32> olha o resultado: sudo: gedit: comando não encontrado
<AlexandreMBM> então use outro editor de texto
<AlexandreMBM> talvez:
<AlexandreMBM> sudo pico /etc/modules
<AlexandreMBM> conhece outro?
<AlexandreMBM> sudo é para permissão de root
<AlexandreMBM> pico é o nome do editor
<joaomiguel32> consegui pelo pico
<AlexandreMBM> OK
<joaomiguel32> e o que eu faço agora?
<AlexandreMBM> agora reinicie a máquina, mas veja se no momento do boot não é o caso de apertar o botão para ligar a wifi, antes de entrar no sistema operacional
<AlexandreMBM> depois disso eu não terei mais sugestões
<AlexandreMBM> é minha última tentaiva
<joaomiguel32> como assim? eu preciso apertar o botao do wifi antes de carregar o SO?
<AlexandreMBM> *tentativa
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, não...
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, acontece que acho estranho a luz não estar acesa
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, deveria estar
<AlexandreMBM> tente fazê-la acessa antes do boot
<AlexandreMBM> *acesa
<joaomiguel32> ok
<joaomiguel32> aqui, depois de incluir o b43 como faço pra salvar o arquivo?
<joaomiguel32> esqueci de mencionar isso
<AlexandreMBM> CTRL+X para sair
<AlexandreMBM> ele vai perguntar se quer salvar
<joaomiguel32> ok
<AlexandreMBM> escolhar Sim com "S" ou "Y" (dependendo do idioma)
<joaomiguel32> consegui
<AlexandreMBM> *escolha
<joaomiguel32> agora vou reiniciar
<AlexandreMBM> até
<joaomiguel32> ja volto
<joaomiguel32> AlexandreMBM: cara, obrigado, consegui
<joaomiguel32> muito obrigado mesmo, esta funcionando muuito bem
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, ufa! sinceramente: eu nem acreditava
<joaomiguel32> eramos dois entao, obrigado mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, pois não compreendo não ter funcionado antewe
<AlexandreMBM> *antes
<AlexandreMBM> joaomiguel32, e a luz, acendeu?
<joaomiguel32> acendeu
<joaomiguel32> to na internet pelo wifi agora
<AlexandreMBM> ok, valeu
<AlexandreMBM> até
<joaomiguel32> até
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
<Julinux> Bom dia chouga
<Ernandes> hi
<Julinux> hi
<Yuri_> alguém aí teve isso - fui testar a versão 13.04 apartir do DVD, mas ele ta pedindo um login e uma senha. Como não sei quais são, não consigo logar. Alguém aí conseguiu resolver?
<JoBArTe_Skuld> :|
<JoBArTe_Skuld> veio, ce vai responder, mas os cara são 2 minutos após perguntar
<JoBArTe_Skuld> *saem
<bruc3> quem tem team speak3 cleint?
<rene__> boa tarde
<rene__> estou iniciando no uiverso linux poderiam me orientar?
<chouga> rene__-> Em que posso ajudá-lo?
<rene__> entao coloco o dvd de instalção e fica so com o logo do ubuntu e o mas nao instala
<rene__> entende?
<chouga> rene__-> Qual é a versão do Ubuntu que pretendes instalar?
<rene__> a 13.04
<rene__> 13.04
<chouga> rene__-> Qual é a configuração do seu hardware?
<rene__> nao sou muito mestre
<rene__> poderia me dar um exemplo?
<rene__> ?
<chouga> rene__-> Memória, HD, processador etc.
<rene__> 4g de memoria hd sata 300gb processardor dual core 2.2ghz e uma nvidia gforce 8200 notebook
<rene__> conto com sua ajuda cara
<rene__> o unico de consegui instalar foi o mandriva mesmo assim travando constantemente
<rene__> de resto nem ubuntu nem kurumin nem biglinux opensuse nada
<chouga> rene__-> Você deixará o Ubuntu como seu sistema operacional principal, ou quer fazer dualboot?
<rene__> principal somente ele
<rene__> desculpa nao sei como direcionar a mensagem so pra vc mas vamos duialogando
<rene__> quero so o linux
<chouga> rene__-> Mensagens privadas são usadas apenas para trocas de informações confidenciais, o quê, com certeza, não é o caso.
<chouga> *troca
<rene__> ok
<rene__> acho q meu notebook nao suporta??
<chouga> rene__-> Qual é a marca do seu notebook?
<rene__> lg
<rene__> lgr380
<chouga> rene__-> O processador é Intel ou AMD?
<rene__> r380-a.bg21p1
<rene__> processador intel
<rene__> dual core
<chouga> rene__-> O Ubuntu suporta bem seu hardware.
<rene__> o q seria entao?
<chouga> rene__-> Você já tem experiência com Linux ou é sua primeira vez?
<rene__> primeira vez
<rene__> cansei de windows
<chouga> rene__-> Bem, sendo assim, recomendo que leia a Wiki do Ubuntu BR, pois a mesma, é uma fonte rica de conhecimento para todos os usuários, principalmente, para iniciantes.
<chouga> rene__-> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/
<rene__> qual seria o link?
<rene__> ok
<rene__> muito obrigado pela atenção
<chouga> rene__-> Lhe dou todo o incentivo para usares Linux, todavia, saiba que deve haver mudanças na sua mentalidade a respeito de sistemas, para que sua experiência seja satisfatória.
<rene__> mas estou chateado por nao conseguir instlar
<rene__> sabe aklas bolinhas da tela de instalaçao q fica com o nome ubuntu fica piscando mas nao sai dakele tela
<chouga> rene__-> Linux não é um "Windows de graça", não foi feito para este propósito, mas sim para ser uma completa alternativa ao mesmo e a qualquer outro sistema operacional, por isso, não faça comparações precipitadas antes de realmente conhecer o sistema.
<chouga> rene__-> Fique tranquilo, irei lhe ajudar durante o processo - se você estiver disposto a “ouvir”, é claro.
<rene__> sim
<rene__> vou colocar e instalar um momento
<chouga> rene__-> Você sabe instalar sozinho?
<rene__> é bom foprmatar a maquina antes ??
<rene__> ele nao instala
<chouga> rene__-> Há diversos motivos para isso acontecer, desde corrompimento da imagem a ser instalada até falta de conhecimento por parte do usuário em questão.
<rene__> estou baixando  de novo e colocar a imagem em um dvd
<chouga> rene__-> Vamos por partes. Através de qual mídia você está tentando instalar o Ubuntu (pendrive, DVD, CD etc.)
<rene__> ai irei fazer novamente o processo
<GutoSosa> Alguém saberia me informar sobre algum aplicativo para o Ubuntu 13.04 para abrir o arquivo : .webp (Áudio RIFF)? Tks!
<rene__> voltei
<rene__> chouga inseri o dvd e ja entrou na tela inscrita ubuntu com as bolinhas embaixo do logo carregando onde acho eu q deveria dar opção de idioma e tal
<chouga> rene__-> Isto acontecia nas versões antigas do Ubuntu, nas novas isso "não ocorre mais".
<rene__> acabei d baixar
<chouga> rene__-> A escolha do idioma e outros se encontram durante a instalação do sistema operacional.
<chouga> rene__-> Você baixou a versão 32 ou 64 bits?
<rene__> 32bits
<chouga> rene__-> Seu processador suporta a arquitetura 64 bits e sua memória é de 4 Gb, logo, recomendo que faças o download da versão 64 bits.
<rene__> ok vou baixar outro de novo
<chouga> rene__-> Recomendo também que instales a versão 12.04.3, que, na minha opinião, é muito melhor que a 13.04.
<rene__> onde baixo ela nao estou encontrando
<chouga> rene__-> www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<Shurabr> Alguem pode me tirar uma dúvida gente
<chouga> Shurabr-> Se eu puder, ficarei feliz em ajudá-lo.
<Shurabr> Coisa rápida e simples
<Shurabr> acredito eu
<Shurabr> vamos lá...
<rene__> pessoal do forum muito gente boa
<Shurabr> tenho core duo CPU E4500 2.2 ghZ E GFORCE GT 220 COM 3 GB DE MEMÓRIA
<Shurabr> É POSSIVEL RODAR DUAL BOOT WIN7 COM UBUNTU
<Shurabr> Alguem me tira essa dúvida galerinha
<chouga> Shurabr-> Sim, aqui está um link como realizar o procedimento passo a passo:  http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/05/videocast-34-primeiros-passos-no-ubuntu-3/
<Shurabr> Vlws chouga. OBG pela atenção brow
<chouga> Shurabr-> Sem problemas, estamos aqui para ajudar!
<Shurabr> suave...
<Elfon> pessoal. o aumento de memória no not3 aumenta o consumo de bateria?
<rene__> starrting restore sound cards mioxer states      [fail]
<rene__> deu essa mensagem
<rene__> mixer
<chouga> rene__-> O que aconteceu?
<rene__> ta travado o ponteiro do mause
<rene__> mouse
<rene__> de vez enquando entra na tela de comando e aparece o q esta ok
<rene__> ou eim fail
<chouga> rene__-> O que você fez antes de dar este "erro"?
<rene__> fica carregando o nome ubuntu com as bolinhas embaixo do nome
<rene__> nao mexo em nada
<rene__> so insiro o dvd
<chouga> rene__-> Qual é o tamanho de sua imagem iso?
<rene__> 764mb
<chouga> rene__-> Qual é a versão que você baixou?
<rene__> 12.04 como vc me recopmendou amd 64
<chouga> rene__-> Esta iso deveria ter 708 MB.
<chouga> rene__-> Você sabe verificar hash?
<rene__> nao amigo
<chouga> rene__-> Você está no Windows ou Linux?
<rene__> no notebook nao tem nada instalado mas tenho um pc perto com windows 7
<chouga> rene__-> Você está em que sistema?
<rene__> a imagem tem 708 mas quando passo para o dvd ela fica com 764
<rene__> windows 7
<chouga> rene__-> Ainda não carregou o Ubuntu?
<rene__> o notebook q vou instalar nao esta instalando
<rene__> ja esta no dvd
<rene__> minha maquina ta formatada o q seria welcome to grube error unknown filesystem enter rescue mode grube rescue>
<chouga> rene__-> Faça o seguinte: Antes do DVD dar boot, fique apertando a tecla TAB.
<rene__> fiz isso
<chouga> rene__-> Vai aparecer um menu com diversos idiomas, é só marcar português do brasil e clicar enter.
<chouga> rene__-> Depois, clique em "Testar defeitos no disco".
<rene__> pela tecla tab nao foi mas consegui por F1
<rene__> esta testando cheking integrity, this may take some time
<chouga> rene__-> Então, deixe o Caps Lock ligado e repita o procedimento.
<rene__> esta checando ainda
<rene__> capslok nao liga
<chouga> rene__-> Sabes virtualizar um sistema?
<rene__> chek finishid; no errors found
<rene__> press any key to reboot your system
<chouga> rene__-> Ótimo, pressone qualquer tecla.
<chouga> *pressione
<chouga> rene__-> Faça ele dar boot pelo DVD.
<rene__> quando vc mandou eu apertar tab fica em boot esperando ue dar algum comando
<rene__> qual comando devo dar
<rene__> esta ewcrito assim
<rene__> live live - install check memtest hd mainmenu hel   boot;
<rene__> esperando comando
<chouga> rene__-> Eu havia “dito” para apertares apenas para verificares o disco em busca de erros, agora que você já verificou – e viu que não há erros -, não precisa mais apertar nada, apenas dê boot pelo DVD.
<rene__> ok
<rene__> to chateado cara
<chouga> rene__-> Por quê?
<rene__> rsrsr kero usar esse sistema
<chouga> rene__-> E, por isso, você está chateado?
<rene__> nao kero mais windows
<chouga> rene__-> E o que isso tem a ver com estares chateado?
<rene__> pq so vou sossegar quando o ubuntu estiver instalado
<rene__> e nao to conseguindo
<chouga> rene__-> Relaxa, nem tudo na vida você consegue fazer de primeira. As vezes precisamos de “algumas tentativas” para conseguir.
<chouga> rene__-> E você ainda tem sorte que tem gente aqui para lhe ajudar, no meu caso aprendi quase tudo sozinho.
<GutoSosa> Alguém saberia me informar sobre algum aplicativo para o Ubuntu 13.04 para abrir o arquivo : .webp (Áudio RIFF)? Tks
<chouga> rene__-> E ai, como vai o sistema?
<rene__> ta travado de novo
<chouga> rene__-> Qual é o erro que está dando?
<rene__> uma pergunta pq ele nao da opção de eu rodar direto do cd
<rene__> pelo q vi o ubuntu pode faer isso
<rene__> ta tudo travado
<chouga> rene__-> Ele dá, quando o DVD é carregado mais pra frente.
<rene__> entendi
<rene__> vai fazer 5 minutos q ta parado e travado
<chouga> rene__-> Este notebook, veio com qual sistema?
<rene__> 7 mas tava rodando o win 8
<rene__> olha o q achei na net
<rene__> Galera agradeço muito pela ajuda de vocês. Vlw mesmo!  Claudio não conhecia o teste de MD5. Vlw mesmo.  Eu realmente achava que a ISO estava vindo corrompida. A minha versão do linux mint era a 14.  Eu consegui resolver removendo tudo pelo GParted e depois cliquei em instalar e passo normal.  Vlw mesmo galera pela ajuda!
<rene__> pode ser problema na partição??
<chouga> rene__-> Bem, como você vai formatar, a partição pouco importa se está corrompida ou não.
<chouga> rene__-> Como será criada outra mesmo...
<chouga> rene__-> Eu acho que o problema pode estar na BIOS e no Windows 8.
<rene__> mas ja desinstalei o win 8
<rene__> e a bios como eu conseguiria resolver?
<rene__> desculpa o incomodo cara
<chouga> rene__-> Tudo bem, entra lá na BIOS, sabes como fazer?
<rene__> sim
<rene__> vou entrar
<rene__> ja estou nela
<chouga> rene__-> Tente encontrar algo como "Secure Boot" e desative-o.
<chouga> rene__-> Podes desativar o UEFI também.
<rene__> nao to achando
<picasso_> Alguém ai pode me ajudar?
<picasso_> Alguém vivo ai?
<MarconM> picasso_: voce precisa pintar um quadro novo .. e nao tem as cores ?
<MarconM> 0.0
 * MarconM nao é engraçado
<picasso_> Preciso de um pincel, você, pinta com meu pinto? :D
<Megabyte> Olá... alguém aqui entende de música?
<matheus_> oi gnt eu estou com uma duvida
<matheus_> o meu download n inicia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Ernandes> .
<josfrancisco> Olá, sou novo com o Ubuntu, podem me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<josfrancisco> Eu tenho um notebook com um processador Intel Pentium B950, 6 GB de RAM e Windows 7 64-bits. Eu quero instalar o Ubuntu 13.04 no meu notebook pra substituir o Windows. Eu estou meio em dúvida se eu escolho a versão 32-bits ou a de 64-bits, qual é a melhor?
<astroo-> so pode ser a versao 64
<astroo-> porque ca nao so usa ate 3 gigas de ram
<josfrancisco> Então, pro meu note, é a de 64-bits?
<josfrancisco> Outra pergunta: eu vi que existe o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, que é um suporte de longo prazo. Devo escolher a 12.04 LTS ou a 13.04?
<alvaro> sem sombra de duvida 12.04
<KurtKraut> josfrancisco, eu discordo do alvaro, sugiro a 13.04.
<josfrancisco> Meu amigo atualizou a versão dele pra 13.04, diz ele que é melhor que a 12.04, concordam?
<KurtKraut> josfrancisco, O suporte longo significa que mais prolongadamente continuarão a fazer correções e atualizações para a versão em questão. A não ser que você mantenha um parque de centenas de máquinas em uma empresa ou centenas de servidores em que é difícil e complexo atualizar todo mundo para uma nova versão, o LTS não tem vantagem concreta.
<alvaro> 13.04 é para quem quer "novidades", mas quem quer estabilidade 12.04
<KurtKraut> josfrancisco, Em tese sim, cada nova versão novos recursos e melhorias são implementados.
<alvaro> E novos "bugs" tambem rsrsrsrsrs
<josfrancisco> Então, para mim, que está usando o Ubuntu pela primeira vez, seria melhor a 12.04 LTS ou a 13.04? Porque eu gosto tanto de estabilidade quanto de desempenho, estou entre as duas.
<KurtKraut> josfrancisco,  Uso em larga escala no trabalho a versão 13.04 em desktops e servidores. Tenho nenhum problema e não vejo motivo para você temer problemas. Utilize a versão mais recente.
<josfrancisco> KurtKraut, entendi, vou usar a 13.04 então.
<josfrancisco> Obrigado pela ajuda pessoal :D
<dani> olah pessoal
<bruc3> hi
<Guest76481> hi i need help
<Guest76481> i have 2 operational system
<astroo-> ola
<Guest76481> olah
<Guest76481> preciso de ajuda amigo
<Guest76481> tenho o ubuntu instalado junto com o win...
<Guest76481> mas esta com alguns arquivos corrompidos..
<Guest76481> na inicializacao ele nao abre o root  sys
<bruc3> oO
<bruc3> instala novamente
<Guest76481> certo..
<Guest76481> consigo fazer isso sem o cd de instalacao
<Guest76481> baixando o ubuntu de algum site
<bruc3> no
<Guest76481> irei perder os arquivos
<Guest76481> ????
<Guest76481> losing my arquives ??
<Guest76481> my win have problem too
<Guest76481> i cant install nothing is this shit...lol
<Guest76481> my comp its a zombie
<Ernandes> rs
<Guest76481> my god...
<Guest76481> its just to others use
<Guest76481> o que eu faco
<Guest76481> nao deixa instala nada no win
<Guest76481> tah com um sequestrador de brose
<Guest76481> porque nao consigo mudar o nivel de seguranca
<Guest76481> ???
<Guest76481> os caras dominaram mesmo
<Guest76481> cade os anonymous pra me ajudar...
<mwallacesd> Boa tarde pessoal.
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> da vontade de dizer "te vira!"
#ubuntu-br 2013-09-08
<fabiano> BOA NOITE?
<astroo-> ola
<fabiano> BOA NOITE ALVARO
<alvaro> boa noite :)
<fabiano> CARA VÊ SE PODE ME AJUDAR,
<alvaro> diga, vamos ver até que ponto eu sei rsrsrs
<fabiano> ESTOU TENTANDO RODAR UM PROGRAMA CHAMADO CAD E SIMU MAS NÃO ESTOU CONSEGUINDO MEU.
<fabiano> ELE É AUTO EXECUTAVEL
<alvaro> Em qual sistema?
<alvaro> Ubuntu, WIndows, etc
<fabiano> UBUNTU 12.04
<fabiano> NO WINDOWS RODA NORMAL
<alvaro> Nem todos os programas do Windows é compativel com o Ubuntu :(
<fabiano> PERCEBI
<CyL> fabiano: Vc está usando o wine? Também pode desligar o capslock?
<alvaro> Vá em Ubuntu Software Center, la tem o Qcad por exemplo
<fabiano> hum, ele é similar ao cad?
<alvaro> Librecad
<alvaro> Sim são parecidos, não digo igual
<alvaro> Sem contar que são de graça
<fabiano> vou dar uma olhada lá
<fabiano> valeu cara
<alvaro> ok
<dberg^2> ouch. http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=58a7611ccfda88c7cbcc62b25b787d6b0fa64081&utm_source=anzwix
<dberg^2> parece que a intel nao vai cooperar com a canonical
<KurtKraut> dberg, na verdade, praticamente ninguém vai. Terão que cortar um dobrado para conseguir convencer que o software é bom e que outras distros devem adotá-lo, o que infelizmente é improvável que aconteça.
<CyL> KurtKraut, dberg^2: OU ela ode simplesmente tornar o XMir compativel com os drivers do XOrg
<Guest43022> :p
<Guest43022> Qual melhor note pra ubuntu?
<CyL> Guest43022: Quem nasce em Americana é americano?
<CyL> !melhor | Guest43022
<ubotu-br> Guest43022: Normalmente, não existe uma única aplicação que seja a "melhor" para efeutar uma determinada tarefa. É você quem deve escolher qual a aplicação que melhor se enquadra em suas necessidades, dependendo de suas preferências, funcionalidades de que precisa, e outros fatores. Por favor, NÃO faça enquetes no canal.
<CyL> Guest43022: O mesmo vale para hardware.
<dberg^2> sim, eles provavelmente vao ter que fazer isso
<dberg^2> hmm, eu nao sabia que a intel investia no wayland
<omelete> só funciona com driver open no momento né
<omelete> ia testar, mas desisti hehe
<dberg^2> nao sei
<omelete> eu reparei q já tinha esse pacote wayland aqui
<omelete> se vc usa xfce, gnome já tem ele
<dberg^2> eu nao tenho acompanhado isso muito de perto, mas wayland e' o protocolo e weston e' a implementacao, correto?
<omelete> isso
<dberg^2> eu uso gnome 3, que usa gtk, entao eu imagino que mesmo instalando esse pacote o weston deve conversar com o x server.
<dberg^2> ou o gtk ja' nao precisa do x server mais?
<KurtKraut> CyL, Não tinha pensado nisso (tornar XMir compatível com drivers XOrg). Mas suspeito que seria uma gambiarra na contra-mão das features que se deseja para o produto (ex.: alternativa moderna ao X)
<dberg^2> ohhh, a versao gnome e' o Mutter
<dberg^2> ok, entao nao preciso mudar pro KDE
<dberg^2> so Mutter ditches gtk in favor of Clutter
<dberg^2> afff, Mutter usa Clutter
<dberg^2> interessante, Weston usa Open GL ES
<fabiano> pessoal alguem conhece algum programa simulador elétrico de alta tensão para indicar?
<CyL> fabiano: Acredito que qualquer implementação do SPICE funcione, não? Quais efeitos elétricos vc quer simular?
<fabiano> simular comandos de motores e inversores de frequencia
<CyL> fabiano: O SPICE consegue modelar diversas características deste tipo de circuitos
<fabiano> vou dar uma olhada valeu
<rafaelsoaresbr> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<bruc3> o
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu preciso remover o xserver-xorg-core-lts-raring e instalar o xserver-xorg-core
<CyL> rafaelsoaresbr: Pq?
<rafaelsoaresbr> preciso de uma versão anterior do Xorg
<rafaelsoaresbr> no caso a 1.11
<rafaelsoaresbr> pois o driver da ATI não é compatível versões superiores
<CyL> rafaelsoaresbr: Eu não sei qual a versão em outras releases, mas acredito que se instalar o 12.04, 12.04.1, ou 12.04.2 vai conseguir instalar a pilha do X antiga.
<rafaelsoaresbr> CyL, eu baixei e instalei a versão 12.04.3 achando que ainda tinha a versão antiga
<rafaelsoaresbr> até tem mas não está instalada
<rafaelsoaresbr> no lugar do xserver-xorg-core (1.11) está o xserver-xorg-core-lts-raring (1.13)
<CyL> rafaelsoaresbr: Justamente por esse motivo eles criaram um update no release do 12.04.
<AlexandreMBM> A respeito da minha questão (http://goo.gl/XQHn94) com filtro no CUPS para impressora EPSON.
<AlexandreMBM> Dois achados. Primeiro, os exemplos de http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Using_Your_Own_Filters_to_Print_with_CUPS
<mwallacesd> Olá boa noite.
<AlexandreMBM> Depois http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_debug_printing_problems
<astroo-> ola
<AlexandreMBM> E por fim http://blogs.lmax.com/staff-blogs/2013/09/printing-redhatcentos-5-x/
<AlexandreMBM> Estou achando que vou ter de colocar o filtro em arquivo .convs
<mwallacesd> Galerinha, este é um comando válido no Ubuntu:
<mwallacesd>  useradd -d /home/newuser -G  newusergroup -m -k /etc/skel
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, diga. Boa noite para você também!
<mwallacesd> skel como diretorio esqueleto
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, você está afirmando?
<mwallacesd> PERGUNTANDO... o -m -k pra copiar todos os dados do esqueleto
<mwallacesd> Ou ainda seria valida usar os parametros todos juntos?
<mwallacesd>  useradd -dGmk seguido dos diretorios????
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, eu penso que a primeira forma seria a indicada
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, ele não funciona?
<mwallacesd> estao saido alguns erros...
<mwallacesd> Entao estou buscando outros meios
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, quais são os erros?
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, paste.ubuntu.com
<mwallacesd> na primeria opcao  usei o usermod -d /home/user1 -m /home/user2
<mwallacesd> retornou que o home do user 2 nao é valido/existe
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, não entendi
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, "na primeira opção"?
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, e existe
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<mwallacesd> Se vc esperar eu terminar de concluir a problematica vai entender melhor do que se trata.
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, quanto a -G, parece-me que primeiro usa-se -g
<mwallacesd> O problema é o seguinte:
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, e também o(s) grupo(s) tem de existir
<mwallacesd> ESPERA!
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, OK
<mwallacesd> take it easy brow.
<mwallacesd> =)
<mwallacesd> Ai vai:
<mwallacesd> Criei uma conta, dai quero mudar pra outra incluindo o home
<mwallacesd> o pessoal me recomendou cria outra conta e copia os dados
<mwallacesd> deu erro com o Chown
<mwallacesd> o grupo ñ modou
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, eu realmente nunca fiz isso; mas podemos trocar ideias, pelo menos
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, outros, experientes, devem estar lendo
<mwallacesd> mudou as permissoes do usuario owner mas ñ mudou o grupo
<mwallacesd> dai tentei com o usermod
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, exemplo de comando chown que uso:
<mwallacesd> deu erro tambem dizia que o home 2 ñ era valido
<mwallacesd> entao estou tentando combinar
<AlexandreMBM> sudo chown -R user:group /dir
<mwallacesd> mas á ideia é passar tudo do user 1 para o user 2
<mwallacesd> eu devo dar um cp -R /home/user1 /home/user2
<mwallacesd> CORRECAO: eu devo dar um cp -R /home/user1/* /home/user2
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, existem opções no cp para preservar atributos etc
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, você pode aprender a respeito em tutoriais sobre migrar ou clonar HD
<mwallacesd> depois devo dar um chown -R user:group /home/user2???
<AlexandreMBM> (não clonar, que geralmente enveredam em cópia física com dd)
<mwallacesd> sim dd é bom copia sobre zero
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, esse chown faria o trabalho de transferir a posse
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, por outro lado, acho que o cp deveria preservar os atributos
<AlexandreMBM> permissões
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, acho que é cp -a
<mwallacesd> mas ta certo na teoria usar chown -R user:group /home/user2 depois de ter copiado da seguinte forma: cp -R /home/user1 /home/user2 AlexandreMBM ?
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, não
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, é.. não tenho certeza
<mwallacesd> vou continuar tentando aqui.
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, estou lhe dizendo que talvez tenha de ser  cp -aR /home/user1 /home/user2
<mwallacesd> varios probleminhas inclusive tive que usar o livecd pra recuperar o bkp de /etc/passwd que eu modifiquei numa dessa
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, não tenho certeza se precisa de algo mais
<mwallacesd> Ok, vlw maninho
<mwallacesd> vou investigar mais um pouquinho aqui.
<mwallacesd> Obrigado pelo seu tempo e atencao.
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, também existe a opção -p
<mwallacesd> =)
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, a diferença entre -a e -p
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, se você conseguir, por favor, dê-me a dica, pois quero guardá-la
<AlexandreMBM> mwallacesd, aprendê-la
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Eu estou no canal #graphviz mas ninguém responde. Tem pouco gente não away. Alguém aqui no #ubuntu-br se interessa pelo Graphviz. Estou querendo saber como criar clusters sem perder a ordem de nós rankeados.
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, no graphviz você terá mais sorte na mailing list oficial.
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, obrigado.
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, tenho feito um gráfico interessante para a ordem do filtros no CUPS com seus pesos. Falta automatizar. E ficaria melhor se eu pudesse marcar os ranks com cores diferentes. O problema é que os ranks contém nós que começam e terminam ligações de tipos/ordem distintos.
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, faz muito tempo que escrevi coisas com graphviz. Uma coisa que lembro é que nem toda feature está implementada em todos os interpretadores.
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, o mais feature rich é o neato
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, então se eu simplesmente coloco os nós dentro de um cluster, todo o layout do gráfico fica alterado. Quando eu queria apenas como uma plano de fundo para determinadas regiões (faixas) do gráfico.
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, os clusters são informações estruturantes e afetam o ranking pelo que me lembre
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, pois é. Existem algo que seja com "clusters não estruturantes"?
<KurtKraut> AlexandreMBM, pelo que me lembre, não.
<AlexandreMBM> KurtKraut, eu nem conheço bem o graphviz. Fui fazendo por exemplo. Tenho os links para as principais páginas de documentação, mas li quase nada de teoria.
<AlexandreMBM>  * Existe algo que seja como "clusters não estruturantes"?
<AlexandreMBM> (já respondido por KurtKraut)
<AlexandreMBM> O grafo gerado é um imagem muito horizontal. Se eu fosse imprimi-lo, daria várias A4 landscape.
<AlexandreMBM> Acho que vou simplesmente deixar como estar e imprimir faixas coloridas a posteriori.
<AlexandreMBM> O problema disso é que cores em cima de cores vai fazer bagunça de cores.
<AlexandreMBM> ... no papel.
<AlexandreMBM> Outra opção será pintar as faixas no GIMP. São relativamente poucas. Menos de 10 ranks.
<AlexandreMBM> Quem tiver interesse em ver o grafo com XDot: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6077700/
<AlexandreMBM> Poderia ser melhor, com hierarquia sempre vertical, mas esse foi o resultado mais rápido que obtive. Do outro modo, eu teria se fazer ranks relativos (ex.: x+22; y+22).
<AlexandreMBM> Seria complicado resolver duplicidade de application/vnd.cups-pdf
<Guest87379> queria fazer uma pergunta
<Guest87379> eu posso instalar ubuntu 13.04 LTS em meu pc
<Guest87379> vc fala pt-br
<Guest87379> ninguem fala portugues
<Ernandes> q chatoo
<rafaelsoaresbr> atualizei o kernel para a versão 3.8.0-30 e a versão 3.8.0-29 não aparece mais no grub, como faço pra ele aparecer?
<xGrind> rafaelsoaresbr, no grub, tem escrito "opções avançadas" ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> tem em cima o kernel atual e em baixo versões anteriores, mas só tem o memtest
<xGrind> estranho
<rafaelsoaresbr> ubuntu 12.04.3 lts
<xGrind> vc nao removeu ele?
<rafaelsoaresbr> só atualizei, é que estou tentando instalar o fglrx e no kernel recente não funcionou
<rafaelsoaresbr> vou reiniciar aqui e ver essa opção avançada
<rafaelsoaresbr> não tem a opção avançada
<rafaelsoaresbr> tem "previous linux versions"
<rafaelsoaresbr> e só aparece o memtest
<rafaelsoaresbr> eu consegui instalar o xorg 1.11 (downgrade) instalando o pacote xserver-xorg-lts-precise
<Rodrigopvai> Ae pessoas
<omelete> salve
<Rodrigopvai> Nossa que saudades do IRC
<Rodrigopvai> tou matando a saudades
<JoBArTe_Skuld> cara
<JoBArTe_Skuld> alguem aqui ta tendo problema com syslog vazio?
<omelete> aqui estou, mas ñ uso ubuntu
<omelete> dps q passei para o systemd parou
<omelete> syslog-ng deve tá parado
<samir_> boa tarde a todos
<Rodrigopvai> Boa
<JoBArTe_Skuld> o problema q estou tendo só acontece em virtualização xen
<JoBArTe_Skuld> e creio eu ter haver com permissão
<JoBArTe_Skuld> porque o syslog ta sendo criado com permissão root.root
<JoBArTe_Skuld> mas a permissão correta é syslog.adm
<Brizola> Não é possivel open: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado tar: child returned status 2 tar: Erros is not recoverable: exiting now
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<tchosk> tarde
<leechex> boa tarde a todos
<chouga> leechex-> Boa tarde!
<leechex> tem como adicionar este cnal irc no kvirc?
<chouga> leechex-> Creio que sim, pois ele é um cliente IRC como qualquer outro.
<chouga> leechex-> Entretanto, como nunca o usei, não posso lhe "dizer" exatamente como faz.
<leechex> sim
<leechex> na verdade parece facil
<leechex> mas n consegui localizar as informações necessarias deste canal
<chouga> leechex-> Como assim?
<leechex> por exemplo o ip
<chouga> leechex-> IP do Canal?
<leechex> isso
<chouga> leechex-> Para quê? Qual a utilidade disso?
<leechex> pede no kvirc pra adicionar
<chouga> leechex-> Creio que ele esteja se referindo ao nome do canal, que no caso é #ubuntu-br.
<leechex> eu vo tentar de novo
<chouga> leechex-> E, se for mesmo o IP, creio que seja o IP da sua rede, pois nenhum cliente IRC que eu conheça pede o IP do canal a ser acessado.
<chouga> leechex-> Qualquer coisa, use o cliente hexchat, que é bem atualizado e muito funcional.
<CyL> leechex: Se o cliente estiver pedindo o IP do servidor, é irc.freenode.net
<leechex> eu vou tentar este q vc indicou
<leechex> certo
<CyL> leechex: Não existe "IP do canal"
<leechex> bem lol
<leechex> sou novo aqui desculpe XD
<CyL> leechex: Tudo bem
<leechex> vou tentar instalar outro cliente
<CyL> leechex: Alguma outra informação?
<leechex> parece q nenhum servidor esta funcionando nele
<CyL> leechex: pq vc diz isso?
<leechex> eu estou usando o kvirc, no entanto eu n to conseguindo conectar em nenhum canal, nem mesmo os que vieram junto com ele
<CyL> leechex: obviamente vc não entende como IRC funciona
<CyL> leechex: Para integrar um canal, primeiro vc precisa estar conectado a um servidor
<leechex> lol digamos que é a segunda vez que uso irc, eu vou ler um pouco sobre
<CyL> leechex: e os canais não pertecem ao cliente de IRC, e sim à rede na qual vc está conectado
<leechex> certo amigo, obg, eu vou ler um pouco sobre irc volto assim q conseguir inicir pelo kvirc
<leechex> ate mais
<Leechex> certo consegui
<Ernandes> aeeeeee
<Mardik_Shell> ola
<yangm> Mardik_Shell, oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dberg> hmmm, entao 13.10 ja' vai usar o mir.
<dberg> kernel 3.11, muito bom
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandes> vixx
<Leechex> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<chouga> Leechex-> Boa noite!
<Leechex> sua ajuda foi de bom tamanho, estou usando o cliente do irc facilmente agora..
<chouga> Leechex-> Está se referindo a mim?
<Leechex> sim
<chouga> Leechex-> Oh, desculpe, são tantos que muitas vezes não lembro de alguns.
<Leechex> loooooooooooool
<Leechex> como vc faz para se referir a mim na conversa?
<chouga> Leechex-> Entretanto, fico feliz por tê-lo ajudado. Se precisar, estamos aqui.
<Elfon> pessoal. sabem se existe recurso para pequena empresa usar Linux
<Elfon> falo por causa de suporte
<chouga> Leechex-> Usa a tecla 'Tab'.
<Elfon> emissao de Nfe e outras
<Leechex> tab?
<chouga> Leechex->  Comece com as inicias da pessoa e depois aperte Tab que ele vai completar.
<Leechex> te onde eu sei o Linux, é flexivel e podemos adapta-lo pra muitas coisas, trabalhei em uma empresa q usava linux...
<chouga> Leechex-> Por exemplo, escreva cho e depois aperte Tab.
<Leechex> chouga,  a entendi
<Leechex> mas.....
<chouga> Leechex-> =)
<Leechex> na verdade eu devo colocar ";" isto
<Leechex> logo apos seu nome
<Elfon> Leechex: mas uma grande empresa pode contar com profissional exclusivo pra suporte.  e uma pequena? como funcionaria?
<chouga> Leechex-> Isso você configura nas preferências do seu cliente. Por padrão, vem o ':', mas eu configurei para usar o '→'.
<Elfon> alo
<Leechex> a questão amigo, é se a empresa esta "pronta" se o pessoal vai saber lidar com o sistema e se o que a empresa precisa... no caso se os programas, enfim sistemas irão funcionar no linux
<Elfon> Leechex: cai..pode repetir?
<Leechex> chouga,  no caso isto ficara pra vc se eu falar assim entao...
<Leechex> Elfon,  como eu disse,
<Leechex> Elfon,  vc sabe lidar com o linux?
<chouga> Leechex-> Não, apenas facilitará a visualização. Para escrever diretamente para mim sem que outros vejam você deve usar o chat privado.
<Elfon> uma dificuldade e que a maioria dos progrmas de gerenciamento sao para plataforma rwin
<Elfon> Leechex: sou usuário comum
<Elfon> tava querendo colocar na minha empresa
<Leechex> sim
<Elfon> mas como sao 2 pcs no escritorio e complicado
<Elfon> tipo...emissão de Nfe. arquivos do office 2010
<Elfon> e coisas assim
<chouga> Elfon-> Concordo com você no que tange a afirmação de que a maioria dos programas deste tipo são feitos para o Windows, entretanto, você só precisará de um, logo, a maioria é dispensável. Há programa do gênero para Linux, é só pesquisar e ter capacitação o suficiente de implantar no local de trabalho.
<Elfon> e a maioria dos progrmas de gerenciamento como disse sao pra rwin
<Elfon> feitos em delphi ou coisa parecida
<Leechex> Elfon, vc tera que analizar oq é necessario  no caso os programas q vc usa no windows, ou sistema e ver se vc tera como adaptar no linux antes de migrar
<Leechex> veja como vc disse, empresas grandes com grandes recursos geralmente usam o famoso EBS
<Elfon> Leechex: vc tem ideia se tem boas opções de programas de gerenciamento pra linux? eu nao faco ideia
<Leechex> o qual é um sistema na nuvem
<Leechex> uma boa alternativa pra sistemas,pra nota fiscal e estas coisas, são os sistemas em nuvem
<Leechex> pois custam menos, no entanto exigem boa conexao com a internet
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> Leechex: isso e interessante pois e necessário conexão pra emissão de Nfe
<Leechex> tambem vc tera q  reaver qual distribuição mais se dapta pra vc e sua empresa, e o que ela sera usada...
<Leechex> existem N pocibilidades de sistemas em nuvem... eu mesmo sempre tive a ideia que estes sao mais vantajosos para as pequenas empresas com poucos recursos de ti
<Leechex> afinal estes sempre foram muito caros
<Leechex> chouga,  uma das coisas q  mais me agradam no linux é o fato de a gente poder contar com a ajuda dos usuarios, e estes sao muito prestativos, especialmente para usuarios novos como eu... eu realmente pretendo aprender bem e colaborar tbm..
<chouga> Leechex-> Entendo, que bom, a comunidade sempre precisará de mais pessoas para sustentá-la.
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-01
<clayton> boa noite todos
<clayton> vcs poderiam me ajudar
<clayton> infelizmente não estou conseguindo startar o apache
<clayton> ele apresenta o seguinte erro
<clayton>  The apache2 configtest failed.
<clayton> Output of config test was:
<clayton> mktemp: failed to create directory via template '/var/lock/apache2.XXXXXXXXXX': No such file or directory
<clayton> chmod: missing operand after '755'
<omelete> como vc esta iniciando?
<clayton> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<clayton> só apresentou esse problema, após eu reiniciar o notebook
<sheepex> boa noite
<omelete> clayton,  ñ sei o q pode ser
<clayton> é complicou
<sheepex> atualizei o ubuntu 12.04 para 14.04 e estou com problema no samba, alguém teve problema ao atualizar?
<clayton> o ideal seria desinstala-lo
<clayton> e instala-lo novamente
<clayton> como faço para remover ele
<clayton> e instalar de novo
<sheepex> até já tentei remover e instalar novamente o samba, porém não funciona, dá erro no apt-get http://pastebin.com/b7hDa4RP
<sheepex> será que alguém teve algum erro pareceido com o meu, não necessariamente com o samba
<clayton> como desinsta-lo
<clayton> e instalo-lo apache novamente
<clayton> não consigo mais acessa-lo
<Junior> Oi
<Junior> É a minha primeira vez aqui
<dk_millares> oi
<Junior> Então é o seguinte, estou tendo problemas de iniciar o CD no boot
<Junior> E até no VirtualBox e está de acordo com o meu processador
<Junior> 32bit
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<Junior> e quando inicio ele, ele nem roda já entra pro windows
<Junior> colquei o Ubuntu no CD e nada
<Junior> assim
<Junior> Eu coloqei direito e extrai o arquivo, e quando aperto diretamente no meu computador, ele aparece a apresentação e inicio
<Junior> mesmo dando Boot pelo CD
<Junior> fora do windows
<Junior> e nada
<Junior> já verifiquei na Bios
<Junior> sabem o problema?
<astroo-> tentaste 1 pen?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SAS> Olá! É possível configurar o navegador lynx para usar o tor ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> acho que so o programa do tor da com o tor em si
<SAS> Desculpa a demora! o sistema tá usando swap e ficou lento. No Mozilla Firefox eu configuro para acessar a porta 9050 no proxy manual.
<astroo-> porque nao usas o programa do proprio tor?
<SAS> Devido as limitações do hardware.
<astroo-> ok e ve o privado
<Guest69219> Ola.. Tenho uma duvida que não encontrei nos Foruns... Alguem poderia me responder ?
<astroo-> ola  poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest69219> Instalei o Xubuntu em minha máquina e fiz duas partições no HD, mas só aparece uma a que contêm os arquivos do Sistema, a outra não aparece... Alguém pode ajudar?
<astroo-> Guest69219  ve o privado
<Guest69219> Tens algum link com tutorial para me passar... Sou relativamente novo no uso do sistema...
<astroo-> sabes ler as conversas no privado?
<ptl> carried awaaaaaaay
<ptl> uhul
<ptl> sim!!!
<ptl> a-ha! Eu sabia!
<Rangel> oola
<Rangel> olá
<Rangel> EStou querendo saber como criar atlalho na area de trabalho no ubuntu 13.04
<slipky> bom dia a todos, é possível utilizar o AD do samba4 com backend no mysql? se sim alguem tem um guia ou manual?
<mucabra> OLA bom dia a todos!
<mucabra> Alguem poderia me dizer se e possivel jogar meague of legends no ubunto?
<mucabra> League of legends*
<mucabra> alguem pode me ajudar?
<slipky> olá mucabra, o league of legends pode ser instalado pelo software playonlinux, porém ele esta marcado como testing, ou seja, não é garantindo total funcionabilidade, fora isso o rendimento gráfico dele acaba sendo inferior.
<slipky> garantida*
<slipky> bom dia a todos, é possível utilizar o AD do samba4 com backend no mysql? se sim alguem tem um guia ou manual?
<ptl> oi
<ptl> oi, gadi__
<ptl> fala, boiko_
<ptl> eae liberie
 * ptl animando e entusiasmando a galera!!!!111
<ptl> oi, Rudolf
<ptl>  ow
<ptl> que silencio sepulcral, chuvoso, segundafeirico
<ptl> voces estao me desestimulando
<slipky> boa tarde a todos, é possível utilizar o AD do samba4 com backend no mysql? ou alguma maneira de integrar uma base de dados mysql para o samba4 conseguir autenticar no dominio?
<Gilmar> Olá, será que alguém pode me ajudar?
<Gilmar> Instalei o Ubuntu 14.4. O computador não inicializa após a instalação. A instalação demorou aproximadamente 7 horas. É normal?
<oliverio> não
<Gilmar> Obrigado Oliverio
<oliverio> disponha
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<diego_> Boa noite
<diego_> Como faço para ter o "man e o help " em portugues ?
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-02
<fabio> dpkg configure -a
<fabio> o que tem de errado?
<fabio> alguém para ajudar?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos sempre pela possivel reposta
<saulo> meu ubuntu ta dando alguns problemas, por exemplo o libreoffice n abre mais, além do que há alguns problemas com o ícone de conexão da internet.. teria alguma reparação a ser feita?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos sempre pela possivel reposta de alguem
<Rudolf> astroo-: eu diria uns 2 dias
<astroo-> hoje anda nada de ajudas nas ultimas 3 horas
<Rudolf> astroo-: ninguém está usando ubuntu mais
<Rudolf> astroo-: só os novatos que não sabem se virar
<fabio> dpkg configure -a
<fabio> o que tem de errado neste comando?
<astroo-> fabio  ve o privado
<Rudolf> fabio: dpkg --configure -a (provavelmente)
<Rudolf> fabio: dpkg --help e man dpkg são sempre seus aliados
<fabio> obrigado
<fabio> dpkg - -configure -a
<fabio> apt-get clean
<fabio> apt- get update
<fabio> fonte nao pode ser lida
<fabio> ?
<fabio> #linuxajuda
<ygorabreu> Alguem do rio gravaria um live-usb do xubuntu com alguns programas e aplicações que eu disser, pago.
<Ernandes> humm
<Ernandes> ygorabreu, como assim?
<ygorabreu> Ernandes: Ja tentei e confesso nunca ter conseguido satisfatoriamente criar um live-usb com o ubuntu ou xubuntu com alguns programas, plugins, mp3-ready, flash ready e algumas modificações simples de sistema, tudo pronto pra rodar de um pendrive...queria ver se alguem conseguia isso pra mim, me ajudaria muito e ajudaria meus clientes
<Ernandes> ygorabreu, mas vc quer um live pra distribuir?
<ygorabreu> Não exatamente. Não é para venda, é para ser usada em PDV's.
<Ernandes> mas tem q ser com ubuntu?
<ygorabreu> Com o xubuntu
<Ernandes> humm
<Ernandes> debian nao seria mais leve pra isso?
<emerson_> ola
<astroo-> ola
<emerson_> baixei ubuntu, mas nao consigo instalar
<emerson_> Estou instalando no netbook
<emerson_> ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386
<astroo-> que erro da?
<emerson_> descombacto esse arquivo, executo fica fazendo download durante muito tempo e no final da erro
<astroo-> ja tentaste o livecd sem instalar?
<emerson_> o que é live cd sem instalar?
<emerson_> qdo descompactei o arquivo apareceu 9 erros...
<astroo-> e 1 versao que o ubunti corre no cd e so usa o pc para data ocasional
<emerson_> Data error in casper\filesystem.manifest. File is Broken
<astroo-> esta no site do ubuntu
<emerson_> casper\filesystem.manifest-remove. File is Broken
<emerson_> casper\filesystem.size. File is Broken
<emerson_> casper\filesystem.aquashfs. File is Broken
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<emerson_> entrei
<astroo-> ok
<emerson_> E AGORA?
<emerson_> Nao possuo drive cd, tem que ser por pen drive
<astroo-> ok
<emerson_> como faço agora? nao entendo ingles
<emerson_> a pagina esta em ingles
<astroo-> ve o privado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Eric> boa noite
<Guest61137> alguém disponível?
<mestre> boa noite
<IgorDias> oi
<IgorDias> tenho notebook da positivo 4gb de ram e 320 hd sem placa de vídeo , mas toda vez que vou instalar o ubuntu da problema na parte da tela , o que vcs me conselhão ?
<diego__> bom dia
<diego__> ??
<diego__> pessoal alguem poderia me ajudar com dicas de como instalart o ubuntu
<DanielSa_> a versão Live funciona?
<DanielSa_> diego__: já usou a versão Live?
<diego__> oi Daniel5a baixei a versão 14.04
<diego__> mas ela não funcionou
<Ernandes> rss
<zorak8> bom dia, tenho una duvida pero nao tem nada que ver com ubuntu ni linux
<zorak8> meus documentos de registro nacional de estraingeiro diz na pagina web que estao no FAB/DICRE/CGPI
<zorak8> e no se onde e esse lugar
<f4lk0n> http://portal.mj.gov.br/main.asp?View={A1BC41DE-C501-4FD4-8651-4891730652C3}&BrowserType=NN&LangID=pt-br&params=itemID%3D%7B9627798B-BFCC-49F2-81BB-57DC2D7AAFC4%7D%3B&UIPartUID=%7B2868BA3C-1C72-4347-BE11-A26F70F4CB26%7D
<f4lk0n> você precisa ir no site da policia federal e agendar uma visita
<f4lk0n> daí você regulariza
<f4lk0n> http://www.dpf.gov.br/servicos/estrangeiro/emitir-cedula-de-identidade-de-estrangeiro/
<zorak8> f4lk0n: o que significa esto? EMISSAO DE CIE CX NR. 18857
<f4lk0n> é a sua identidade de extrangeiro não?
<zorak8> Despacho: EMISSAO DE CIE CX NR. 18857
<zorak8> cx = caixa ?
<f4lk0n> creo que si
<zorak8> obrigado!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<diego_> boa noite
<diego_> alguem sabe me informar como posso sincronizar uma pasta em 2 micros diferentes usando ubuntu ?
<astroo-> ola
<Agent_Smith_BR> diego_: rsync
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-03
<Ernandes> aff
<mpolitano> alguém teve algum problema com a ultima atualização com os repositórios??? é só mudar o servidor???
<mpolitano> boa noite!!!
<astroo-> ola
<mpolitano> o sistema alega um a possivel falha na internet... mas nunca é... eu espero...rs
<mpolitano> senão não estaria navegando normalmente... ou mandando essas mensagens... ou estou falando besteira???
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<mpolitano> tá escrito ali... Pergunte e ESPERE uma resposta... tenha paciencia...rsrs
<astroo-> mas nao fala em quanto tempo...
<mpolitano> mudando o servidor eu resolvo o problema de repositório???
<Ernandes> ubuntu so anda dando zica... kk
<Ernandes> hj num xubuntu lts, depois do update, um reboot e pau no gub.. nao sobre mais.. rs
<mpolitano> sinistro...
<Ernandes> falta estabilidade...
<astroo-> e tambem o meu projeto gratis...
<Ernandes> só problemas rs
<Ernandes> mudar de vida..
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<RxDx> alguém aqui utiliza rails?
<diego__> Bom dia pessoal !!!
<diego__> Alguém pode meu auxiliar com o Grsync ?
<Elfon> Pessoal, tô com esse erro ao executar o skype: ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<galvao> bom dia
<Galvaossa> estou com problemas ao tentar instalar o receitanet.   http://pastebin.com/X3kZ1T8Z
<Galvaossa> meu ubuntu e o 14.04
<garbin> Bom dia pessoal
<garbin> Posso relatar problemas que estou enfrentando com samba no ubuntu?
<oliverio> bom dia.
<oliverio> pode!
<garbin> Estou com um problema para compartilhar no samba uma maquina Windows 7, ele chega compartilhar mas as pastas ficam como se fossem arquivos, tenho mesma configuração em um centos e ele funciona.
<garbin> Versão Ubuntu  - Ubuntu 13.10  - Samba version 3.6.18
<oliverio> como está seu .conf?
<garbin> .
<garbin> [Blink]
<garbin> Comment         = Pasta da Blink
<garbin> path            = /samba/blink-pc
<garbin> public          = yes
<garbin> writable        = yes
<garbin> writable        = yes
<garbin> create mask     = 0777
<garbin> tem com ocolocar arquivo smb.conf inteiro aq?
<oliverio> não
<oliverio> coloca em algum pastebin
<garbin> tem q ser do jeito q estou fazendo então
<oliverio> http://pastebin.net/
<oliverio> e me passa o link
<vedita> Fala, galera esperta! Alguém conhece algum canal onde se discuta programação aqui no IRC em português? Só achei canais gringos...
<garbin> ola maigo desculpa demora, segue link
<garbin> http://pastebin.com/SKwT78pG
<vedita> Ei, garbin: usando o samba, a gente tambem pode acessar esse server a partir de máquinas Linux?
<garbin> no fstab fiz o conpatilhamento da seguinte maneira
<slacko8795> Fala, cambada, beleza?
<vedita> Beleza, slacko8795
<slacko8795> O que é esse tal de ad-hoc que a gente vê no Ubuntu?
<garbin> Vedita conseguimos fazer compartilhamento de qualquer maquina windows no samba
<vedita> É uma maneira de vc criar uma "mini" rede por wifi e compartilhar arquivos e conexão à net, slacko.
<vedita> Valeu, garbin.
<slacko8795> obrigado, vedita
<garbin> #Blink    //172.16.2.79/c         /samba/blink-pc         cifs    uid=blink,gid=blink,username=blink,password=blink,defaults   1    2
<vedita> De nada....
<garbin> essa e minha configração no fstab Oliverio
<vedita> falou...
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguem aí já usou o cel caterpillar b15?
<garbin> Oliverio esta ainda ai?
<d70> Elfon nao, parece interessante,
<d70> Elfon no xda tem mta info sobre , dps da uma olhada xda-developers.com
<Elfon> d70: vlw pela dica
<Elfon> ele não tem hard top de linha...mas parece ser muitoo resistente, algo que preciso
<d70> Elfon , se a bateria dele realmente durar, é algo q preciso, rs.
<Elfon> tenho visto algumas opiniões...de modo geral é mediano, mas paree que dura uns 2 dias
<Elfon> de modo geral, os smart que tive só aguentam o tranco um dia se usar muito wi fi
<Elfon> e outras funções
<anonymous_> Boa Tarde
<Vinikrafft> por favor eu baixei o ubuntu
<Vinikrafft> mas não acho a opção para gravar no dvd como faço
<Vinikrafft> ?
<f4lk0n> não acha a opção onde?
<Vinikrafft> eu baixei o ubuntu mas não consigo passar ele pro dvd
<Elfon> Vinikrafft: como assim?
<f4lk0n> heuehuehueheu
<Elfon> Vinikrafft: vc quer queimar a iso no dvd?
<f4lk0n> mas qual software você está usando para gravar?
<Vinikrafft> kkkkk
<Vinikrafft> quando vc baixa o ubuntu
<Elfon> Vinikrafft: qual o o sistema vc tá rodando no teu pc?
<Vinikrafft> não tem o auto run?
<Vinikrafft> w8
<Elfon> Vinikrafft: geralmente no W8 quando vc clica na iso aparece a opção de gravar no dvd
<Elfon> manda gravar e seja felix
<Elfon> feliz
<cisbarros> oi
<cisbarros> novo aqui
<Elfon> Vinikrafft: entendeu?
<Vinikrafft> não
<Vinikrafft> kkkkkk
<Elfon> Vinikrafft: depois que terminar de baixar o arquivo...geralmente quando se clica no arquivo  usando o explorer pelo windows, aparece a opção de gravar a imgem no dvd
<Elfon> se não tiver, clica com o botão direito. Se mesmo assim não tiver a opção de gravar a iso no dvd, vc pode baixar o nero e similares
<Vinikrafft> fmz
<Vinikrafft> fvlw
<Elfon> Vinikrafft: mas tem q utilizar a opção de queimar/gravar a iso no dvd
<Elfon> não pode simplesmente gravar o arquivo como dvd de dados
<ThiagoDouglas> oi
<ThiagoDouglas> queria baixar linux server para ad e banco de dados
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Aprediz> Olá?
<astroo-> ola...
<Aprediz> Iniciando no Linux
<Aprediz> o que têm de melhor no linux?
<Aprediz> vantagens
<Aprediz> ?
<astroo-> desde que saibas ser o mais seguro sistema que existe
<Aprediz> têm outras?
<Aprediz> desculpa as perguntas, sou usuário doméstico.
<astroo-> tem versoes para computadores lentos
<janeai> a instalação dos programas, em geral, é um processo mais "transparente", não vai instalar nada que você não queira
<janeai> o windows tende a ficar mais lento com a fragmentação dos arquivos, não acontece isso no linux
<Aprediz> Sobre a disponibidade de programas
<Aprediz> outras ou outra dica?
<Aprediz> pode ser de forma Sintética.
<astroo-> usa o livecd iso para testar o hardware
<astroo-> sem instalar
<f4lk0n> mas tem vários artigos na internet sobre as vantagens do hardware inclusive com comparações entre SOs
<f4lk0n> http://olhardigital.uol.com.br/video/linux-vs.-windows-semelhancas-e-diferencas/15305
<aprediz> como usar sem instalar?
<astroo-> ele funciona como se tivesse instalado mas o sistema esta fora do pc
<aprediz> necessário dá o boot?
<astroo-> so pode
<eduardojunio> Olá! Pessoal estou com um problema no Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, quando eu faço o login no Ubuntu através do gerenciador de login padrão (lightdm) o sistema fica bem lento mesmo, não dá pra fazer absolutamente nada! Agora quando eu coloco no modo login automático sem iniciar o lightdm funciona normalmente o Ubuntu, sem travar nem nada, alguém pode me explicar o por quer disso?
<astroo-> eduardojunio  ola
<eduardojunio> astroo-, olá! Sabe responder a pergunta? :3 kkk
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<eduardojunio> astroo-, sem pressa ;)
<Fabianin> negadis
<Fabianin> como faço pra rodar o ./configure de um programa
<Fabianin> com o gcc usando a flag -fPIC ?
<Fabianin> Alguém?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> Fabianin  ve o privado
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-04
<Jhones> Oi
<astroo-> ola
<Jhones> Blz, estou precisando de uma ajuda para montar uma partição zfs.
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Jhones> Certo..
<Jhones> O Caso: - Eu tenho um notebook com um HD particionado. Instalei o Debian em uma partição, enquanto que a outra partição ficou destinada para a "/home". - Há um tempo atrás a partição da "/home" foi corrompida, mas foi possível trazê-la de volta graças ao zfs. - Depois de um tempo, o Debian, que já apresentava uns problemas 'sobrenaturais', não carregou mais (não tinha como usar o pc). Então decidi instalar o Ubuntu ao
<Jhones> Então decidi instalar o Ubuntu ao lado dele (na mesma partição em que o Debian estava instalado). - Tudo bacana. Posso usar o computador agora, mas não estou tendo acesso à partição dedicada à "/home" do meu usuário do Debian.
<Jhones> - Consigo vê-la pelo app 'Discos', mas não há opção para fazer 'mount'. - O 'zpool status' resulta em 'no pools available'.
<Jhones> Não entendo praticamente nada de zfs, foi um amigo meu que me ajudou a restaurar a partição quando ela deu pau. É a minha partição principal. Cheia de arquivos e projetos...
<Emilio_Eiji> Jhones: será que o problema não é que a partição /home esteja corrompida?
<Jhones> Emilio_Eiji: O motivo que faz com que o Debian não carregue é relativo à placa de vídeo. Acho que a partição está ok. Apenas 'acho', pois da última vez que ela corrompeu, o Debian carregava, e eu só não conseguia logar
<astroo-> Jhones  ve o privado
<AndroUser> Oi
<eduardojunio> o Xubuntu 14.04 tá mais estável que o Ubuntu 14.04?
<dk_millares> nao sei, nao usei
<dk_millares> mas acho o xubuntu mais bonito =)
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dk_millares> bye astroo-
<astroo-> ate
<igalcantara> Bom pessoal... por cortesia alguém aqui no chat poderia me ajudar com algumas dúvidas sobre configuração de wireless
<mpolitano> Boa tarde!!!
<igalcantara> boa tarde
<igalcantara> tudo bem
<mpolitano> essa novidade de teclado virtual no login é só no meu???
<igalcantara> negativo... no meu tbem
<mpolitano> sei que não é um problema de fato... mas...rs
<mpolitano> legal que ninguém pergunta se vc quer isso...rsrs
<mpolitano> catei algum botão de configuração mas sem sucesso...
<igalcantara> To tentando resolver mas sem sucesso ainda
<mpolitano> to dando uma lida em algumas matérias na outra máquina... nenhuma satisfatória tb...
<kawan> boa tarde a todos
<kawan> trabalho com uma empresa terceirizada da Seduc MT e nosso trabalho é encima dos sistemas Linux Educacional 3.0 /4.0 e 5.0
<kawan> estou tendo problemas com a versão 3.0 que depois de um certo numero de reinstalação na mesma maquina  el deixa de aceitar a versão 3.0 e por ser plataforma linux alguem poderia me auxiliar
<pqd> qual é a melhor versão do ubuntu paara o processador amd phenom 9550 quad-core 2.20 ghz?
<Geese_Howard> senhores, estou com um problema no ubunts
<Geese_Howard> alguém pode me ajudar?
<Geese_Howard> alo
<Geese_Howard> alguém
<aleman> ?
<f4lk0n> ??
<aleman> rsss silencio
<GAbriel___> ola
<janeai> oi
<GAbriel___> como faço para obter um upgrade da minha versão que é 12.04.4 LTS para uma versão 13.10 ?
<janeai> o gerenciador de atualizações permite fazer upgrade pra 14.04, pelo terminal do-release-upgrade, faria a mesma coisa. Agora pro 13.10 acredito que você teria que fazer uma instalação limpa
<GAbriel___> entendi. obrigado.
<janeai> Por que o 13.10, o suporte a essa versão se não terminou, tá terminando, é de apenas 9 meses.
<janeai> ?
<GAbriel___> mas por ultimo, qual é o comando que devo digitar no terminal para fazer o upgrade para o 14.04
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<janeai> sudo do-release-upgrade
<janeai> agora faça backup, existe uma chance de não funcionar perfeitamente e você mesmo assim precisar fazer uma instalação do zero
<GAbriel___> tem um software (salome)  que só roda no ubuntu 13.10, ai estou com medo de não dar para instalar na versão 14.04
<janeai> entendi
<GAbriel___> nossa... tomara que não precise fazer nada disso
<janeai> cria uma máquina virtual (virtual box) com o 14.04 e testa antes
<janeai> é mais seguro
<GAbriel___> eu sou muito leigo no linux... não sei como fazer isso... mas vou dar uma pesquisada aqui na net para ver se encontro uma forma rápida
<GAbriel___> obrigado pela dica... a
<janeai> outra alternativa, dê boot no live-cd do ubuntu e ao invés de clicar em instalar, clique em testar, você pode tentar instalar o programa rodando do live-cd, dá pra saber se vai funcionar ou não
<GAbriel___> boa...
<bakhtin> oláá
<bakhtin> alguém sabe me dizer como cria uma partição swap na hora da instação do kubuntu?
<janeai> GAbriel, saindo aqui, qualquer coisa me procura no facebook Mércurie Janeai
<bakhtin> ja instalei 2 vezes e quando termina e vou olhar aparece particao desconhida
<janeai> bakhtin, crie uma partição em um espaço livre do disco, no tipo de arquivos vai ter lá ext2, ext4, ntfs... dentre eles um com nome Área de troca (swap)
<bakhtin> isso
<bakhtin> eu fiz isso.
<bakhtin> mas quando vou olhar depois da instação aparece particao desconhcida
<f4lk0n> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu%20criar%20parti%C3%A7%C3%A3o%20swap
<bakhtin> tem diferença colocar a partição primaria?
<bakhtin> swap
<bakhtin> tem diferença colocar a partição swap em primario ou em segundario?
<f4lk0n> cada hd só pode ter no máximo 4 partições primárias
<f4lk0n> swap pode ser lógica
<f4lk0n> abriu o link que mandei?
<f4lk0n> tem todas as respostas das suas dúvidas
<telec> partição logica é ilimitado ?
<f4lk0n> não
<f4lk0n> pode ter 12
<f4lk0n> primária 4 obrigatório ter 1
<bakhtin> mas parece que não pode colocar a particao swap como logica
<bakhtin> eu coloco a partição swap como logica ou primaria?
<bakhtin> oláá
<astroo-> ola
<bakhtin> alguem me ajuda com essa particao swap, por favor
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<xGrind> bakhtin, qual a duvida?
<bakhtin> poxa, é sobre  a particao swap
<bakhtin> ja instalei 2 vezes o kubuntu e ela nao aparece no gerenciador de particao
<bakhtin> aparece como desconhecida
<bakhtin> na hora da instalaçao eu defino ela como primaria ou logia?
<bakhtin> logica
<xGrind> bakhtin, estranho. logica
<xGrind> primaria é qndo vc instala o sistema. / ou windows
<bakhtin> isso
<bakhtin> ta correndo como eu estou faznedo.
<bakhtin> correto
<BrunoPT> so podes ter 4 partições primarias
<bakhtin> so estou usando 1 particao primaria para instalar o kubuntu
<BrunoPT> ou 3 primarias + uma logica, dentro da logica podes criar mais partiçoes
<bakhtin> so tenho um SO no pc
<BrunoPT> e quantas partições?
<bakhtin> 1 para o kubuntu e outra para a swao
<bakhtin> *swap
<bakhtin> tem diferença definir ela no fim e no inicio?
<xGrind> bakhtin, pq nao separa o /home?
<BrunoPT> eu nao estou a usar o ubuntu neste momento, mas penso que deve ter o comando swapon, tente corre-lo
<BrunoPT> xGrind: nem sempre se justifica a separação das partições
<BrunoPT> *em partições
<bakhtin> N vejo necessidade em sepaarar as particoes
<xGrind> BrunoPT, separando a /home, nao se perde os arquivos quando precisa fazer uma instalação do zero. só precisa formatar a /
<bakhtin> so queria ativar a memroai swap
<BrunoPT> bakhtin: corre o comando swapon no terminal e cole o resultado
<BrunoPT> xGrind: sim, eu sei
<bakhtin> apareceu uma lista de opcoes
<bakhtin> qr q cole?
<BrunoPT> sim
<BrunoPT> se for muito extenso use o pastebin
<bakhtin>   Uso:  swapon [options] [<spec>]  Opções:  -a, --all              enable all swaps from /etc/fstab  -d, --discard          discard freed pages before they are reused  -e, --ifexists         silently skip devices that do not exis  -f, --fixpgsz          reinitialize the swap space if necessary  -h, --help             display help and exit  -p, --priority <prio>  specify the priority of the swap device.  -s, --summary          
<BrunoPT> corra este comando entao - cat /proc/swaps
<bakhtin> nao deu
<BrunoPT> bakhtin: como assim?
<bakhtin> uso esse ifen no comando?
<BrunoPT> nao
<BrunoPT> cat /proc/swaps
<bakhtin> isso
<bakhtin> isso
<bakhtin> agora deu
<bakhtin> nao apareceu nada.
<BrunoPT> isso quer dizer que nao tem swap activo
<bakhtin> isso
<bakhtin> mas eu defini ela na hora da instalação
<bakhtin> tem ate uma partição de 4096mb separada
<BrunoPT> corra o seguinte comando <sudo fdisk -l>
<BrunoPT> sem os <>
<bakhtin> mas essa particao de 4096mb ta como desconhecida
<BrunoPT> sim, mas mostre o resultado desse comando, use o pastebin para partilhar
<bakhtin> ok
<BrunoPT> bakhtin: entao? ja executou o comando?
<bakhtin> sim
<bakhtin> ja mando
<BrunoPT> cole o resultado no pastebin e partilhe o link
<Raff> pra eu ter uma internet com upload alto, eh soh empresarial ?
<bakhtin> http://pastebin.com/g8WLGnez
<bakhtin> correto?
<BrunoPT> parece que so tem uma partiçao no sistema
<BrunoPT> a /dev/sda1
<bakhtin> não
<bakhtin> tem outra de 4096mb
<bakhtin> Tamanho do setor (lógico/físico): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<BrunoPT> tem o GParted ou o KDEparted instalado?
<bakhtin> sim
<bakhtin> mas eu nao consigo manipular essa particao
<bakhtin> ela aparece la
<bakhtin> mas nao da pra fazer nada com ela.
<BrunoPT> nao... isso é o tamanho dos setores... isso nao tem nada a ver com a partição... mas para tirar as duvidas abra um desses programas e mostre uma imagem
<bakhtin> ta ok
<BrunoPT> para isso funcionar tem que ter mais uma partição, se tem duas partiçoes no sistema essa tal partição desconhecida deve ser a /dev/sda2
<BrunoPT> caso confirme que tem a partição /dev/sda2 do tipo desconhecido e com 4096mb execute <sudo mkswap /dev/sda2>
<bakhtin> http://oi62.tinypic.com/wqu34o.jpg
<BrunoPT> e depois <sudo swapon /dev/sda2>
<bakhtin> consegue visualizar a imagem legal?
<BrunoPT> ok... entao espere
<BrunoPT> abra o terminal e corra os seguintes comandos:
<BrunoPT> sudo mkswap /dev/sda1
<BrunoPT> sudo swapon /dev/sda1
<BrunoPT> depois reinicie o sistema
<bakhtin> sim
<bakhtin> o ultimo comando nao aparece nada no console ne?
<bakhtin> isso deu tudo certo
<bakhtin> agora o kdeparts ta reconhecendo
<bakhtin> =D
<bakhtin> ola bruno esta ai?
<BrunoPT> desculpe, tou de volta
<BrunoPT> agora veja se tem o swap activo com o comando <cat /proc/swaps>
<bakhtin> ééé
<bakhtin> nao esta
<bakhtin> pensei que estava mas nao ta
<bakhtin> o kde parts reconhece a particao linuxswap
<bakhtin> mas quando dou esse comando nao aparece nada
<BrunoPT> mostre o conteudo do fstab <cat /etc/fstab>
<bakhtin> ok
<bakhtin> http://pastebin.com/VdvjKUJb
<bakhtin> viu?
<Guest61584> boa noite, eu gostaria de saber como colocar o meu ubuntu no pen drive
<Guest61584> preciso fazer a formatação do meu pc e não estou conseguingo por no ubuntu no pen drive, só pede CD para gravação
<BrunoPT> ponha o # no inicio da ultima linha #/dev/mapper/...
<BrunoPT> e tire o # do inicio da UUID=4ecf...
<BrunoPT> para editar o ficheiro execute <sudo kwrite /etc/fstab>
<BrunoPT> ou sudo kate /etc/fstab ...um deles deve ser o seu editor de texto
<pairossi> salve galera
<astroo-> ola
<pairossi> ha como transformar o grub em mbr (win7) sem o disco de instalacao do win7 ?
<JMNET> Salve pairossi - http://askubuntu.com/questions/326532/how-to-fix-the-mbr-for-windows-7
<pairossi> eu nao tenho mais o ubuntu no pc... fiz uma mer$%& aqui e perdi a particao linux. agora o grup pede por rescue
<JMNET> http://www.helyar.net/2010/fix-windows-7-mbr-after-grub/
<bakhtin> ola bruno
<bakhtin> fiz o procedimento
<bakhtin> e agora?
<bakhtin> reinicio?
<JMNET> pairossi - roda um live, e executa o procedimento
<pairossi> jmnet, eu nao entendi
<pairossi> toda solucao que vejo pede pelo cd de instalacao do win7 e eu to sem o dito cujo
<jmnet> seu sistema esta down?
<jmnet> esta sem boot
<pairossi> to rodando via cd do ubuntu 13
<jmnet> live
<jmnet> execute este procedimento
<jmnet> http://www.helyar.net/2010/fix-windows-7-mbr-after-grub/
<BrunoPT> bakhtin: sim, reinicie
<pairossi> pessoal, nao existe uma maneira de restaurar o mbr sem disco de instalacao-restauracao?
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-05
<eduardojunio> O Xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS tá bem mais estável e mais rápido que o Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS! Quem quiser testar, fica a dica. ;)
<alvaro> eduardojunio testou então ?
<eduardojunio> alvaro, sim! Gostei muito! :3
<alvaro> a velocidade é extrema mesmo
<eduardojunio> alvaro, só me arrependo de não ter vindo antes pro Xubuntu.
<eduardojunio> alvaro, sim! :D
<alvaro> pela sua maquina era a melhor opção
<eduardojunio> alvaro, parece outro PC! Muito mais rápido, nem acredito nisso! :3
<eduardojunio> alvaro, deu vida nova à minha máquina :)
<alvaro> acredite pois é verdade
<alvaro> estas com uma Ferrari agora rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<eduardojunio> alvaro, sim! :D rsrsrs
<alvaro> boa sorte
<alvaro> :D
<RafaelMota> Olá, instalei o Ubuntu em meu HD que eu partilhei um espaço, ele instala normal e pede para reiniciar, ao iniciar, da um erro dizendo que falta um arquivo, podem me ajudar?
<RafaelMota> Olá, instalei o Ubuntu em meu HD que eu partilhei um espaço, ele instala normal e pede para reiniciar, ao iniciar, da um erro dizendo que falta um arquivo, podem me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar no disco para testes
<RafaelMota> Eu uso Ultrabook, que não possui DVD.
<astroo-> usa 1 pen
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ptl> I unagree
<ptl> oh noes.
<ptl> fale!
<vivianerosa> gostaria de obter material sobre o linux para crianças
<vivianerosa> para desenvolver na escola que trabalho
<bakhtin> Alguem sabe a solução para o adaptador de rede wifi intel N7260?
<f4lk0n> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176911
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<pablo_> buenas]
<astroo-> ola
<pablo_> alguem poderia me dizer como posso instalar o ubuntu 14 direto do pen drive ?
<BrunoPT> o ubuntu tem uma ferramenta para criação de discos
<pablo_> estou baixando do ubt-br
<pablo_> posso deixar na root do pen e criar o disco de inicializaçao ?
<xGrind> BrunoPT, vc tem oq instalado na maquina? windows?
<BrunoPT> xGrind: arch linux. porque pergunta?
<pablo_> sim pois foi formt
<xGrind> BrunoPT, kk. confundi . foi o pablo_ q perguntou
<pablo_> so nao tinha a imagem em pen pra poder instalar direto sem win
<BrunoPT> xGrind: lol, no problem
<pablo_> eu to baixando do ubt-br um arq de 964mb devo instalar e criar um disco depois direto do ubt certo ?
<xGrind> pablo_, se vc tem windows na maquina, pode baixar uma ferramante pra criar o disco de inicialização no pendrive. no proprio site do ubuntu tem o link de download
<xGrind> não entendi isso de deixar na root do pendrive
<pablo_> <xgrind> eu to abreviando o que quero escrever,e por isso saiu assim,eu quis dizer o seguinte: eu devo baixar o arquivo do site e deixar no site e instalar certo? dai ele pergunta se quero criar uma imagem para poder usar depois certo ?
<pablo_> quis dizer de deixar o arquivo na raiz do pen drive para poder usar depois sem problemas sem precisar criar pastas entedeu ??
<pablo_> mas valeu pela ajuda bom final de semna
<xGrind> pablo_, vc baixa a .iso do ubuntu e o programa q vai criar o disco de inicialização. Quando abrir o programa, você procura a .iso e clica num botão que tem la pra gravar no pendrive.
<PauloH> Boa noite... como se chama o menu que fica na parte inferior do vídeo e apresenta os programas que estão abertos? No meu caso, esses ícones sumiram e não consigo mais, depois de minimizar um programa, voltar a acessá-lo
<PauloH> Já reinstalei o gnome, náutilus e shell sem sucesso...
<PauloH> Estou tomando uma surra braba...
<BrunoPT> PauloH: que ambiente grafico usa?
<PauloH> Gnome
<PauloH> ou seja... aquele ambiente gráfico antigo, que tem os menus de ficha nna parte superior. Consegui me explicar?
<BrunoPT> gnome2?
<PauloH> não sei.. meu ubuntu é 14.04... como faço para verificar a versão do Gnome?
<PauloH> Talvez Gnome 3.2... pode ser?
<BrunoPT> gnome fallback entao
<BrunoPT> dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-panel/
<PauloH> não tenho certeza... como faço para descobrir no terimal
<BrunoPT> PauloH: no terminal execute dconf reset -f /org/gnome/gnome-panel/
<astroo-> PauloH  ola
<BrunoPT> PauloH: e depois killall gnome-panel
<PauloH> ok.. já fiz... e agora? Preciso reiniciar a máquina?
<BrunoPT> isso vai colocar o painel com as configuraçoes padrao
<BrunoPT> reinicie a sessao ou a maquina
<PauloH> Reiniciar a sessão é alterar o usuário? Sairei deste fórum em ambos os casos?
<BrunoPT> é terminar a sessao e entrar nela de novo
<Kaell> ,l
<Kaell> o ubuntu n reconhece meu monitor :(
<PauloH> Caro BrunoPT... não deu certo... continuo sem ver os programas abertos naquele menu inferior da tela...
<BrunoPT> PauloH: ok, vou pensar em outra soluçao
<Kaell> oq devo fazer ? me ajudem pfv
<PauloH> TAlvez o Gnome não seja o 2... sabe como faço para saber a versão dele?
<BrunoPT> PauloH: o que eu fiz aplica-se ao gnome-fallback do gnome 3
<PauloH> não conhecia esse termo fallback...
<BrunoPT> PauloH: penso que seja essa a versão no repositorio do ubuntu 14.04
<PauloH> logo depois que instalei o 14.04, instalei esse, ou esses, programas para deixá-lo sem o menu à esquerda e fazer ficar com o jeitão dos Ubuntus anteriores....
<BrunoPT> PauloH: correção flashback
<BrunoPT> fez sudo apt-get install gnome-flashback ?
<PauloH> não... fiz gnome-fallback...
<PauloH> vou tentar com o flashback
<PauloH> diz que já está instalado...
<PauloH> está complicado... quando minimizo o programa, ele some e não volta mais...
<PauloH> uso linux desde 2010 e nunca aconteceu algo assim...
<BrunoPT> corra este comando, vai fazer backup da configuração actual e apagar as configuraçoes do ambiente
<BrunoPT> mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.gnome* ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv .gconf* ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.metacity ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.cache ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.dbus ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.dmrc ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.mission-control ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.thumbnails ./.old-gnome-config/   && mv ~/.config/dconf/* ./.old-gnome-config/
<PauloH> um comando de cada vez?
<PauloH> ou todos comandos juntos no Terminal?
<BrunoPT> PauloH: todos juntos
<PauloH> erro... mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.gnome* ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv .gconf* ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.metacity ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.cache ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.dbus ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.dmrc ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.mission-control ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.thumbnails ./.old-gnome-config/   && mv ~/.config/dconf/* ./.old-gnome-config/
<PauloH> ops..
<davicaetano> olá
<PauloH> pera ai...
<BrunoPT> PauloH: que erro?
<davicaetano> Nesse chat posso digitar minha dúvida quanto ao ubuntu?
<PauloH> mkdir: é impossível criar o diretório “./.old-gnome-config/”: Arquivo existe
<BrunoPT> rm -rf ./.old-gnome-config/*
<astroo-> davicaetano ola  poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<BrunoPT> depois execute novamente o comando
<davicaetano> No meu notebook tenho dois Hds, um SSD e um HD normal. Existe algum risco quanto a intalar o Ubuntu num HD SSD?
<PauloH> mkdir: é impossível criar o diretório “./.old-gnome-config/”: Arquivo existe
<PauloH> continua a mesma msg...
<BrunoPT> no gestor de ficheiros faça ctrl+h, depois apague a .old-gnome-config
<BrunoPT> depois corra o comando
<BrunoPT>                                                                                                         │ Agent_Smith_BR
<BrunoPT>             │00:02:20      PauloH | ops..
<el_mariachi> ?
<PauloH> ok..
<BrunoPT> desculpem
<BrunoPT> mkdir ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.gnome* ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv .gconf* ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.metacity ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.cache ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.dbus ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.dmrc ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.mission-control ./.old-gnome-config/ && mv ./.thumbnails ./.old-gnome-config/   && mv ~/.config/dconf/* ./.old-gnome-config/
<BrunoPT> e reinicie a sessao
<PauloH> Houve um erro ao excluir .gconf.
<PauloH> é problema de direito...
<PauloH> vou ver como deleto..
<astroo-> davicaetano   ve o privado
<BrunoPT> no terminal faça sudo su
<BrunoPT> e depois corra o comando
<PauloH> onde ele fica pelo terminal?
<PauloH> acho que na pasta pessoal.. mas pelo terminal não acho...
<BrunoPT> PauloH: os ficheiros ficam na ./.old-gnome-config
<BrunoPT> com o sudo su fica com a consola de root
<BrunoPT> PauloH: aqui esta a fonte http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults
<BrunoPT> ja é tarde por aqui, tenho que dormir, amanha é dia de trabalho. boa sorte :)
<astroo-> ciao
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-06
<Ernandes> aee
<astroo-> ola
<Guest42368> opa
<hello_> oi
<janeai> opa
<astroo-> ola
<hello_> que tal brasil vs colombia rs
<hello_> opa olha o gol
<hello__> alguem on?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<hello__> vlw
<hello__> o que acharam da seleção nesse jogo que acaba de terminar?
<edsonc> sou novo por aqui, alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<edsonc> obrigado
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja pode ser "tarde"
<edsonc> obrigado, amanhã tentarei
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sas_> Oi !
<astroo-> ola e ate
<sas_> :)
<sas_> Tenho uma dúvida. No gerenciador de atualizações de algum de você aparece esta mensagem " New hardware support is available " ? Uso o Ubuntu 12.04.05 LTS / Kernel 3.8.0-44.
<sas_> ops ... vocês!
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja pode ser "tarde"
<sas_> OK. :)
<janeai> Deve ser algum driver proprietário que foi atualizado, não?
<sas_> Não uso drive proprietário.
<sas_> Janeai, apenas no desktop que aparece. Já no laptop, que uso o kernel 3.2, não aparece.
<janeai> Pesquisei aqui, http://askubuntu.com/questions/496881/update-manager-message-new-hardware-support-is-available, parece que essa pessoa teve a mesma coisa. Eu ainda não entendi o porquê.
<sas_> janeai, Obrigado pelo retorno. :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mercurie> boa tarde!
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<wagnr> oi oi tem alguem aki?
<Ernandes> ixx
<Batera> Boa tarde! Na página de apresentação, está dizendo que a instalação recomendada é a de (64bits), porém meus sistema é de 32 bits. O que fazer?
<Rudolf> Batera: meio óbvio, instale 32-bits uai
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<xGrind> Rudolf, agora q li kk
<Rudolf> xGrind: ?
<xGrind> Batera> Boa tarde! Na página de apresentação, está dizendo que a instalação recomendada é a de (64bits), porém meus sistema é de 32 bits. O que fazer?
<xGrind> xD
<xGrind> Rudolf, ja usou samba?
<Rudolf> xGrind: já, mas geralmente removo onde encontro e instalo ftp
<xGrind> Rudolf, é q tipo. a multifuncional fica no quarto do meu irmão ligada no pc dele com Windows 7. Mas eu queria compartilhar com o meu pc. Tentei mas não consegui
<Rudolf> xGrind: boa sorte
<omelete> tem roteador wifi q faz isso
<omelete> oia ai
<omelete> bom q outro pc ñ precisa ficar ligado
<Julinux> Pessoal
<Julinux> Alguem sabe me dizer qual a melhor distro para servidores?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Ernandess> sao tantos
<astroo-> ?
#ubuntu-br 2014-09-07
<ccriativo> Hello...
<ccriativo> Olá... alguém pode dar um help?
<ccriativo> Atualizei o ubuntu do meu notebook para a versão 14.04
<ccriativo> Mas está congelando após o login...
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> poe o teu hardware em descriçao
<ccriativo> é um Notebbok Dell Vostro 3500, Processador Intel Core i5, 4GB Ram
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem e poe sempre o chip video
<ccriativo> ok... um segundop que vou buscar aqui o chip
<ccriativo> Placa de Vídeo NVIDIA® GeForce™ 310M GS de 512MB
<ccriativo> Estou tendo a seguinte mensagem: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#3 stuck for 22s! [Kworker/3:1:69]
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<_4ls> Olá
<_4ls> Instalei o KDE aqui no meu Ubuntu, mas quando vou iniciar o Synaptic e ele pede a senha do root, ao digitá-la e pressionar enter, simplesmente trava antes de chamar o programa.
<_4ls> Alguém aqui passou pelo mesmo?
<ccriativo> Opa galera... algum guru de ubuntu disponível para um help?
<ccriativo> Atualizei meu note, um vostro 3500 com uma Nvidia 310m do 12 para o 14.04 e tô tomando Bug: soft lockup
<ccriativo> o ubuntu congela praticamente.
<bakhtin> xii
<bakhtin> tbm estou nessa luta
<bakhtin> rs
<ccriativo> kkk
<ccriativo> Qual o note?
<bakhtin> vostro 5470
<ccriativo> Vixe...
<ccriativo> O engraçado é que o LiveCD rodou lindamente!
<danielwanra> ola
<danielwanra> Boa tarde!
<danielwanra> Eu instalei o Ubuntu 14.04 no VirtualBox mas ele está muito lento!
<Hemerson> oi
<danielwanra> Além de nao conseguir instalar pacotes pelo apt-get
<Hemerson> eu baixei o ubunto pela primeira vez e quero instalar pelo pendrive o que eu faco?
<danielwanra> Utilize o unetbootin!
<danielwanra> O unetbootin é muito bom pra tornar seu pen drive bootavel
<danielwanra> lembrando que vc deve acessar o setup do seu computador para modificar a ordem de boot
<danielwanra> colocando o usb com sendo o primeiro da lista
<danielwanra> Hemerson vc entendeu?
<Hemerson> origado
<Hemerson> entendi sim
<Hemerson> to fazendo agora
<Hemerson> mas eu achei aqui o universal usb instaler num fan site ubunto
<danielwanra> blz
<Hemerson> eh a mesma coisa?
<danielwanra> muito bom tbm!
<Hemerson> blz.... tenho um sony vaio intel core i5
<Hemerson> quero testar o ubunto pra ver o desempemho
<Hemerson> obrigado amigo, abracos
<Hemerson> eu volto pra dizer se consegui
<Hemerson> lo
<Hemerson> lol
<danielwanra> ok
<At00mic> a
<jr_machado> Boa tarde pessoal?!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<pablo_> ola alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o ubuntu no win 8 com dual boot??
<astroo-> ola
<pablo_> ja baixei o arquivo do site
<pablo_> porem quando vou instalar diz pra usar um cd ou dvd de instalaçao qeu nao tenho
<omelete> pablo_,  pendrive
<pablo_> o arquivo esta no pc
<pablo_> devo transferir para o pen drive ??
<omelete> pablo_, unetbootin ou lili e passar o arquivo para o pendrive
<pablo_> alguem pode me ajudar ??
<astroo-> da sempre uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<pablo_> ok
<bakhtin> Alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um driver de video da nvidea?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ernandes> vixx
<bakhtin> Alguem?
<astroo-> bakhtin  eu sempre
<omelete> aparece uma opção de instalar ñ?
<omelete> tem tpo q ñ uso ubuntu
<bakhtin> to usando o opensuse
<omelete> vai no site da nvidia e baixa
<bakhtin> e na hora que entro no sofware da nvidea parece o seguinte: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<omelete> como vc fez? baixou o .run e executou
<bakhtin> sim
<omelete> https://pt.opensuse.org/SDB:NVIDIA_drivers#Download_dos_drivers_NVIDIA
<bakhtin> eu dei um init 3 e foi para o modo terminal. como faço para mudar para o ambiente grafico novamente?
<bakhtin> alguem sabe?
<mint-buddha> tenta startx
<Celso> ctrl alt + F7
<Celso> isso se estiver ativo o gdm
<Celso> ou kdm
<Celso> sei lá...
<mint-buddha> eu usava muito isso nos tempos do kurumin
<bakhtin> ta dificil achar uma distribuição do linux que meu computar suporte
<bakhtin> uma o wifi cai, outra o botao do touchpad nao funcina
<Celso> gosto muito do slackware
<Celso> mas ubuntu geralmente suporta tudo
<omelete> bakhtin,  init 5
<bakhtin> o open suse ta legal...o ruim ta arrumar esse video
<mint-buddha> bakhtin testa o wifislax
<omelete> se ñ vai jogar nem precisa instalar o driver proprietario
<mint-buddha> jogatina o grande problema do ser humano um vicio do cao
<BrUxO_dO_mAL> Bakthin que maquina é a tua?
<bakhtin> ta dicil agora o open suse nao entra no modo grafico
<Celso> vai precisar editar o xorg.conf
<bakhtin> sim
<bakhtin> mas agora eu preciso voltar ao modo grafico no open suse
<Celso> deixar o vesa
<bakhtin> to numa tela escrito assim: WELCONE TO OPENSUSE 13.1 BOTTLE - KERNEAL
<bakhtin> como volto para o ambiente grafico?
<bakhtin> -//
<Celso> ja usei tantas distribuições ,mas Suse nao me lembro de ter instalado
<BrUxO_dO_mAL> Logue nele
<Celso> deve ter um comando pra configurar o X
<BrUxO_dO_mAL> E de um startx
<BrUxO_dO_mAL> Tenta outro painel..
<bakhtin> e para eu voltar para o ambiente grafico? como faço?
<omelete> bakhtin,  vc usou aquele comando para ocnfigurar o X?
<BrUxO_dO_mAL> Da ctrl+alt f1
<BrUxO_dO_mAL> Loga
<BrUxO_dO_mAL> E digita startx
<bakhtin> nao da
<Celso> O comando sax2 cria o arquivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Esse é o arquivo de configuração principal do Sistema X Window. A seguir estão todas as configurações referentes ao monitor, ao mouse e à placa de vídeo
<bakhtin> ctrl+alt f1
<bakhtin> ctrl+alt f1 nao voltou para o ambiente grafico
<Celso> geralmente é o F7
<omelete> init 5
<BrUxO_dO_mAL> Mas só volta se vc logar e der o startx em seguida
<Celso> bakhtin: pelo que estou lendo no google, vai precisar editar o xorg.conf
<bakhtin> isso
<Celso> sax2 cria um xorg.conf
<bakhtin> mas eu entrar no ambiente grafico =//
<Celso> consegue entrar no ambiente grafico?
<bakhtin> nao
<mint-buddha> gdm ou kdm start
<Celso> bakhtin:  o suse usa qual ambiente? kde , gnome , xfce4?
<bakhtin> nao deu q sacoo
<bakhtin> =///
<bakhtin> kde
<Celso> entao é kdm
<bakhtin> to usando o kde
<mint-buddha> depois de tanta coisa mata a servidor
<mint-buddha> kdm stop e depois kdm start
<bakhtin> q isso, mano
<bakhtin> nao deu
<mint-buddha> ser for o kdm e claro
<bakhtin> po, to cheio de coisas pra fzer
<Celso> bakhtin:  tenta  X -configure
<Celso> reconfigura outra vez
<bakhtin> e para eu voltar para o ambiente grafico?
<Celso> bakhtin: com esse comando vai configurar o seu xorg.conf
<Celso> depois acreito que seja só dar um startx
<Celso> ou como root ativar o kdm
<bakhtin> nao deu
<bakhtin> q saco mano
<Celso> hum
<bakhtin> to cheio de coisas pra fazer
<Celso> bakhtin: entao o negocio é fazer sua coisas e arrumar isso com tempo mais tarde
#ubuntu-br 2015-08-31
<ilosamart> olá
<astroo-> ilosamart  ola
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<astroo-> ola e ate que vou sair
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ate
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<Jefferson_> Bom dia a todos!
<Jefferson_> Sou usuario novo no Ubuntu, gostei muito do sistema, mais para algumas coisas me decepcionei..
<Jefferson_> No Windows baixo os drives sem problemas, no ubuntu não consigo instalar o drive de video!!!!
<Jefferson_> Meu notebook é um STI IS 1462 ( 32 bitis), sei que é utrapassado, mais no windows consigo fazer tudo..
<Jefferson_> Não tô escrvendo isso para defamar o sistema Ubuntu, mais para aprimorar essa situação..
<Jefferson_> Tambem tentei instalar o avast ( assim como vi videos de instrução ) mais não conseguir nada
<Jefferson_> deixei meu ubuntu com aparencia do macbuntu ( foi um sucesso), mais no "compiz" não consigo mudar a aparencia das janelas para gelatinosa..
<Jefferson_> gostaria de saber se alguem pode me ajudar em solucionar esse problema, para que assim eu não volte a usar windows
<Jefferson_> ????????????????
<jarbas> oi
<jarbas> alguem pode me ajudar a executar um arquivo .jar no ubuntu, sou novo usuário e estou com dificuldades
<shallwe> oi Jefferson_ qual o ubuntu vc instalou? 15.04?
<shallwe> jarbas: oi, depende o que seria a dificuldade?
<jarbas> shallwe: ocorre um erro de bloqueio de execução por parte do java
<shallwe> e isso ocorre apenas com 1 arquivo ou já tentou executar outros arquivos?
<marciogomes> bom dia.
<shallwe> bom dia :)
<jarbas> shallwe: já instalei o java, e seleciono o arquivo .jar para executar com o java web star, mas aparece o bloqueio e eu não sei como tirar
<jarbas> o erro acontece com todos os arquivos
<marciogomes> gostaria muito que me ajudassem a esclarecer uma duvida!
<jarbas> eu estava com muitos problemas de execução de java no windows, estou tentando utilizar o linux para ver se eles diminuem
<shallwe> jarbas: vc executa ele com o firefox?
<shallwe> marciogomes: depende, qual seria?
<marciogomes> galera, eu quero me LIVRAR DO WINDOWNS! Só que queria saber primeira mente se meu netbook ele as seguintes configuração roda perfeitamente essa verção do linux
<marciogomes> versão
<jarbas> shallwe: isso mesmo
<shallwe> marciogomes: qual o notebook?
<marciogomes> ele tem: 2gb ram, 200gb hd, processador atom 1.66
<shallwe> jarbas: isso é por causa do firefox é ele que bloqueia e não o ubuntu ou windows
<marciogomes> ele é um netbook
<jarbas> shallwe: e como desbloqueio?
<shallwe> jarbas: ja tentou com outro navegador como o google chrome?
<marciogomes> queria saber se os drives reconhece automaticamente, pois não encontrei nenhuma versão para o linux
<jarbas> shallwe: vou tentar agora, só vou aguardar o linux atualizar
<shallwe> jarbas: tenta ler aqui: https://support.mozilla.org/pt-BR/kb/como-ativar-o-java-em-sites-confiaveis
<shallwe> aí tem dicas de como alterar coisas do java no firefox
<jarbas> shallwe: muito obrigado!
<marciogomes> ???
<shallwe> tranquilo
<shallwe> marciogomes: são aqueles de 10 polegadas certo?
<marciogomes> nossa! ai você me pegou
<shallwe> marciogomes: o linux vai reconhecer tudo automático, não precisa instalar nada ele já faz pra vc. esse atom é o n455? n270?
<marciogomes> acredito que sim
<marciogomes> ele é um winbook
<marciogomes> é menor que o notebook
<marciogomes> ele é um netbook
<shallwe> baixa o ubuntu, mas baixa a versão 14.04 e testa, instala ele no pendrive e roda, tem como testar ele antes de instalar
<marciogomes> n455
<marciogomes> atom n455
<shallwe> é o n455 é bom pq ele é um dos mais rápidos já tive ele, o n270 que é ruim
<marciogomes> eu particularmente, gosto de mais dele
<marciogomes> mas como sou estudante de ADS
<shallwe> baixa lá o ubuntu 14.04 32bits no site e depois instala no pendrive aqui: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<marciogomes> com o win7, fica muito pesado
<shallwe> marciogomes: pois é, esse processador não foi tão bom assim, foi um dos erros da intel :( ter lançado
<marciogomes> eu acho que a versão do netbook, roda 64bit
<marciogomes> não roda ?
<shallwe> eu acho que 64bit vai dar uma engasgada, já tentei instalar ele mas o processador é fraco
<marciogomes> beleza
<shallwe> não vai fazer diferença 32bit nessa maquina
<shallwe> se vc quiser algo mais leve tem o xubuntu 14.04, mas aí não tem os recursos do ubuntu, mas podes testar, qualquer ubuntu e variações você pode instalar no pendrive e rodar antes de instalar
<marciogomes> eu tinha baixado a versão lubunto
<shallwe> tem esta opção no começo
<shallwe> lubuntu tb é leve
<marciogomes> mas não cheguei a instalar, pois estava na duvida perante os drives e se realmente ele era bom
<shallwe> mas não precisa instalar, já testou ele antes?
<shallwe> ele é live, é só plugar e rodar
<shallwe> se funcionar bem ai sim vc instala
<Jefferson_> meu ubuntu é 14.04
<marciogomes> cara, tem como você me ajudar com a instalação ?
<shallwe> oi Jefferson_ amigo infelizmente eu vi na página que dava suporte pra sua placa de vídeo que é VIA certo? eles pararam no ubuntu 12.10 parece
<marciogomes> ou só passo esse programa para o pendrive normal e instalo ?
<shallwe> é uma placa de vídeo muito antiga, antes ainda das gma950 da intel
<shallwe> Jefferson_: mas não descarto possibilidade de funcionar, só que tem que pesquisar, acho que em ingles você deve encontrar algo
<shallwe> marciogomes: esse programa você irá executar ele, desde que estejas no windows, e ai você escolherá a iso que baixou e ele ira descompactar essa iso no pendrive e fazer ele bootavel
<shallwe> é bem simples, olha lá o link http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shallwe> Jefferson_: olha aqui: https://sites.google.com/site/sti1462/
<shallwe> acho que nessa página tem outros links que podes tentar
<Jefferson_> vamos tentar
<Jefferson_> desde ja agradeço pela ajuda
<shallwe> Jefferson_: blz se não me engano tem algo pra lubuntu, que deve ser a mesma coisa, tenta buscar lubuntu + seu nome do notebook
<shallwe> tranquilo :)
<RMLTL> gostaria de instalar o sistema linux mas tenho minha memória limitada em um notebook de 3g, é mais recomendado a  versão mais atualizada do linux em 32bit??
<shallwe> RMLTL: olá, 3g? qual modelo do seu note?
<RMLTL> um momento
<RMLTL> ok?
<shallwe> RMLTL: tranquilo
<RMLTL> 3gb de memoria e um intel core 2 duo, mais para administração de arquivos mesmo
<shallwe> 3gb de ram?
<RMLTL> pois é
<shallwe> vc está no windows?
<RMLTL> sim
<RMLTL> mas é um outro note
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> mas com 3gb e cure 2 duo tranquilo
<shallwe> pode instalar o ubuntu
<shallwe> sem problemas
<RMLTL> alguma versão mais indicada?
<shallwe> tem a 14.04 e tem a 15.04, eu recomendo a 14.04 32bit
<shallwe> é mais antiga e por isso é mais estável
<RMLTL> saquei, é necessárioa ser 32bit pela memória limitada?
<shallwe> não que seja limitada, mas por ser core 2 duo, 32bit aceita até 4gb ram
<RMLTL> ok vlw
<liberie> C2D ja e 64
<liberie> mas recomendo 32 bits mesmo
<liberie> pois o memory footprint e menor
<liberie> dos aplicativos
<shallwe> RMLTL: tranquilo :)
<RMLTL> show vlw
<RMLTL> haha
<shallwe> liberie: isso é muito tecnico kkkk, mas eu já testei o 64bit e ficou um pouco lento no core 2 duo comparado ao 32bit
<shallwe> experiencia própria, mas sempre é bom saber valeu :)
<UMP> massa, anotando aqui essa palavra ( memory footprint)
<liberie> shallwe: se voce notar os aplicativos 64 bits consomem bem mais ram
<liberie> que um 32 bits
<liberie> para sistemas "grandes" esse consumo nem se nota
<liberie> pois tem um ligeiro ganho de performance tambem
<liberie> agora para sistemas mais limitados ai "doe" bem mais
<shallwe> liberie: vai ver foi o que aconteceu comigo
<shallwe> mas roda tranquilo aqui ubuntu, alias estou usando e testando agora kubuntu no meu notebook
<liberie> maquina virtual , maquinas simples eu sempre recomendo 32 bits mesmo
<liberie> e mais "tranquilo"
<shallwe> é vero, na dúvida vai no 32bit pra uso normal
<shallwe> claro que se vc tem 4gb ou mais aí sim 64bit
<liberie> ate 4GB mesmo
<liberie> eu prefiro 32
<liberie> so acima e que ai 64 faz total sentido
<shallwe> concordo
<shallwe> kkk caixa economica renovou com a microsoft por mais 3 anos, agora a quantia de milhoes não vou nem comentar, só vou dizer que passa dos 100 milhoes
<Rudolf> tá certo
<Rudolf> vão investir na bosta do linux por que?
<shallwe> kkkk
<shallwe> ainda mais a caixa, banco, um sistema que deve ser seguro, não que o windows não seja, mas linux é muito mais claro
<Rudolf> shallwe: quem liga para segurança?
<shallwe> Rudolf: é bem dizer que se sua senha do banco é usada por outro, o banco te da de volta a grana
<shallwe> só pra provar que o sistema dele é seguro kkk e eles devolvem qualquer coisa
<shallwe> já aconteceu com meu pai isso
<shallwe> ele acessava a internet do Itau e roubaram a senha dele, reclamei por ele e o banco devolveu a grana
<Rudolf> shallwe: seu pai acessou phishing?
<shallwe> Rudolf: tenho nem ideia o que ele fez, mas tinha windows e acessava o itau, devia estar fazendo pelo internet explorer
<shallwe> sabe como são as pessoas mais velhas quanto a informática...
<shallwe> ah como eu queria um pouco de aceleração gráfica nesse inkscape :(
<shallwe> pena que não sei programa muito se não até ajudaria no projeto kkk
<shallwe> shallwe está escutando: 18 - Martika - Toy Soldiers [1988].mp3
<RMLTL> vou fazer uma formatação para utilizar o sistema linux, mas estou em dúvida se preciso particionar meu hd com tamanho suficiente para os arquivos do linux e de programas que queria instalar depois ou posso instalar ter uma partição separarda da que instalar o sistema para os outros programa?
<liberie> RMLTL: se voce não tem experiencia
<liberie> deixa tudo em uma partição so
<liberie> com o tempo voce ira ver quais são as melhores opções de particionamento
<RMLTL> quero testar essa opção de formatação, só estou em dúvida se ao instalar o linux em um partição separada da que estiver outros programas o linux poderá executá los
<Rudolf> RMLTL: defina "outros programas"
<RMLTL> jogos...
<Rudolf> RMLTL: jogos instalados via linux? funciona
<Rudolf> RMLTL: jogos de windows, instalados via windows? não funciona
<RMLTL> digo programas em geral
<Rudolf> RMLTL: programas instalados em separado, para que funcione, você deverá ter que setar o PATH em seu home
<Rudolf> RMLTL: com pouca experiência, não recomendo
<Rudolf> RMLTL: sugiro estudar a estrutura do linux que não é nem de longe parecida com a do windows
<Rudolf> RMLTL: www.guiafoca.org
<RMLTL> ok
<liberie> vai de partição unica
<Rudolf> yeap
<Rudolf> no máximo separe seu home
<RMLTL> vlw
<Rudolf> shallwe: http://www.drpepper.com.br/tirinhas/2051.gif
<shallwe> RMLTL: oi
<shallwe> a ta ja resolveu kkk ta certo
<shallwe> Rudolf: quase saiu lágrimas dos meus olhos huahuahua
<Rudolf> burn, baby burn
<edenc> Gente, quero transformar meu raspberry pi num servidor de streaming de áudio compatível com qualquer aparelho, alguém sabe qual a melhor opção de software pra isso?
<edenc> Eu já tentei "streamar" via ssh + mplayer mas fica soluçando, muito provavelmente porque o overhead do ssh é demais pra áudio
<shallwe> um dia ainda vou comprar meu raspberry pi :) mas acho que vou direto no 2
<edenc> tipo, pode ser qualquer máquina, é mais uma questão de software do que de hardware
<Dead_Thinker> edenc: não manjo muito de opções, mas o plex n atenderia esse requisito?
<Dead_Thinker> servir de media center e tal
<edenc> Dead_Thinker: não quero um media center
<edenc> Quero só um serviço que escute no rpi e faça streaming pra saída do áudio
<edenc> no caso, streaming do que estiver no aparelho da pessoa
<Rudolf> mpd
<Rudolf> mpd via dlna ou nfc
<edenc> Rudolf: eu vi que o mpd consegue ser um cliente de dlna, mas eu queria que fosse um servidor
<edenc> que *ele* tocasse o áudio enviado pra ele
<edenc> Quero exatamente o inverso de um media center
<Rudolf> tendi
<edenc> Tô vendo aqui que o kodi tem isso…
<rogerbip> Kodi/openelec deve ter um addons para isso.
<rogerbip> Algo que não consegui ainda foi fazer o addon do netflix funcionar. :(
<shallwe> agora que eu to no ubuntu ninguem me pergunta dúvidas :(
<alvarosmo> shallwe, queria remover o baidu do meu computador, pode me ajudar kkkk
<shallwe> alvarosmo, claro, deixa eu ir pro windows kkkk
<shallwe> são pequenos detalhes que fazem a diferença :) isso de no ubuntu a opção de volume ter a opção de "permitir volume acima de 100%" é magnífica para vídeos e músicas com som baixo
<Ricardo__> vixe ainda to no debian 7 ehahe
<shallwe> Ricardo__, mas acho que isso deve ser coisa do ubuntu não?
<shallwe> alias do gnome 3 que é ubuntu que é unity tanto faz
<Ricardo__> é q o 8 deu merda com placa ati
<Ricardo__> entao vo ficando no 7 azar enquanto ainda tem suporte
<shallwe> Ricardo__, eu tenho ubuntu 15.04 com uma ati
<shallwe> drive proprietário
<Ricardo__> ah sim mas tu deve ter ati mais nova q ai tem suporte
<Ricardo__> as antigas ja era o suporte
<shallwe> a bom sim a minha é uma radeon 7850 eu acho algo assim
<Ricardo__> aham dae tem suporte
<shallwe> hoje de manhã tinha um cara aqui com um note que nao conseguia arrumar o vídeo, tb o cara tinha uma com placa VIA
<shallwe> não sei pq o pessoal acha que se a coisa é antiga o linux vai funcionar melhor kkkk
<Ricardo__> ahah
<Ricardo__> no futuro vo comprar uma nvidia q deve rodar bem no linux
<shallwe> é são as melhores pra windows
<shallwe> as atis, e nvidias pra linux
<edenc> huhu consegui!
<shallwe> edenc, qual raspberry pi vc tem?
<edenc> shallwe: A+
<edenc> O problema era o firewall na minha máquina
<edenc> Tava bloqueando as portas do airplay
<edenc> Agora consigo selecionar o kodi no rpi como dispositivo de áudio
<shallwe> edenc, legal, esse é o menor deles né, o que consome menos energia
<edenc> sim
<edenc> ele fica ligado 24/7
<edenc> E faz streaming de torrents e agora de áudio
<shallwe> legal, to quase comprando 1 kkk
<edenc> qualquer pessoa que chegar com software que suporte airplay/upnp/dlna consegue fazer streaming de mídia pra ele
<shallwe> edenc, pois é dependendo do que vc usa nem precisa ser o rasp 2
<edenc> shallwe: precisa, faço decode de h264 1080p
<edenc> o bicho quase frita
<edenc> vai pra 70% só o decoder e o resto do os fica com 15% da cpu
<edenc> RISC <3
<shallwe> nossa 70 graus ta louco
<shallwe> bom mesmo então é usar aquelas cases com dissipador e cooler nele
<edenc> não 70 graus
<edenc> 70% da cpu
<Rudolf> exec -o sensors
<Rudolf> acpitz-virtual-0
<Rudolf> Adapter: Virtual device
<Rudolf> temp1:        +53.0°C  (crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> coretemp-isa-0000
<Rudolf> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Rudolf> Core 0:       +51.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> Core 2:       +51.0°C  (high = +95.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<Rudolf> até que tá friozinho
<shallwe> aaa ta desculpa hahahah li muito rápido
<shallwe> ta ótimo
<shallwe> isso que nem usa nada né de dissipador ele ta pelado? kkk
<Rudolf> notebook aqui
<edenc> OpenELEC:~ # cputemp
<edenc> 52 C
<edenc>  
<rogerbip> está num case ?
<edenc> não
<edenc> Tá conectado na minha LG Scarlett 47" 1080p e no meu PA de 150W
<edenc> Agora tenho um home theater wireless DIY em casa
<shallwe> Rudolf, seu note é intel?
<edenc> http://pastebin.com/2xgN0Dm1
<Rudolf> shallwe: o processador é intel
<shallwe> edenc, 66 graus?
<edenc> shallwe: 52 C
<shallwe> Rudolf, a bom, nada como um intel kkk
<edenc> shallwe: prefiro ARM
 * edenc detesta CISC
<Rudolf> edenc: para notebook?
<shallwe> eu tenho um note com amd c-60 e olha que é low bem low 1ghz máximo e fica sempre na casa dos 65 e full 75
<edenc> Rudolf: sim, pra qualquer coisa que precise de bateria
<shallwe> um horror, nem é a cpu mas é maneira como ele foi feito
<edenc> Só que eles não fabricam mais notebooks com RISC
<Rudolf> edenc: tem ARM quad de 2.5Ghz?
<shallwe> Rudolf, o raspberry pi 2 é quadcore
<edenc> Rudolf: o clock não é tudo
<Rudolf> edenc: o que é tudo?
<Rudolf> edenc: o que ganho em troca de baixo clock?
<edenc> Aliás, em termos de processamento de áudio, o clock tem quase zero impacto
<Rudolf> edenc: L1? L2? L3?
<Rudolf> quem falou em processar áudio?
<edenc> Rudolf: um pipeline mais eficiente
<shallwe> eu ganho melhor consumo em baixo clock :)
<Rudolf> e só
<edenc> Cara, o Rpi A+ opera a 1000 Ghz overclockado perfeitamente
<edenc> Usando 5V e 2kmA
<shallwe> e ele consegue rodar video full hd? edenc vc disse que sim né?
<edenc> shallwe: sim
<edenc> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SGI_Octane
<edenc> Trabalhei com um R14000SCA na época que eu era pesquisador de bioinformática
<edenc> Os 600 Mhz dessa máquina batem qualquer i5 de hoje
<edenc> (Pra certos tipos de coisa)
<Rudolf> edenc: ha "para certos tipos de coisas"
<edenc> Pras coisas que interessam, sim
<edenc> A GPU é integrada direto no pipeline
<edenc> É a diferença entre um Celeron e um P4
<edenc> O mesmo clock tem desempenho de tipo 60% a menos
<edenc> Porque o clock não faz tanta diferença assim
<Rudolf> edenc: conhece: http://www.tadpolecomputer.com/ ???
<edenc> Aliás… A cpu do rpi A+ consome 1W só, o resto da potência é pra alimentar o barramento
<edenc> Tanto que no começo o pessoal tinha farm de rpi pra minerar bitcoin
<edenc> Agora é tudo onchip
<edenc> Já era
<shallwe> edenc, pois é eu vi muita coisa rodando nesse rasp
<shallwe> até um maluco fez um jogo em assembler kkkk
<shallwe> e era 3D !
<edenc> Rudolf: essa página não abre aqui
<Rudolf> edenc: achei que fosse problema aqui
<edenc> RISC é o que há
<edenc> tipo, uns 30% dos intel CISC são pra fornecer retrocompatibilidade
<edenc> Você nunca vai usar esses transistores, mas eles estão lá consumindo energia
<edenc> E o decoder consome mais energia porque o circuito é maior pra suportar todas as operações
<shallwe> edenc, sabes o tamanho dos transistores deste chip?
<shallwe> 40, 25 nm?
<edenc> shallwe: não sei de cabeça
<shallwe> do rasp
<edenc> Mas o lance é que as arquiteturas RISC precisam de menos transistores
<edenc> CISC é legado da época em que se escrevia software em assembly na mão
<shallwe> ta certo, e agora acho que daqui a 2 anos saem em produção a última leva de processadores intel com chips de 7nm ai já era
<shallwe> game over pro silício
<shallwe> estou curioso pra saber o que inventarão depois
<edenc> shallwe: ainda não
<edenc> shallwe: ainda tem o IBM Truenorth
<edenc> mas depois do Silício, certamente será computação quântica
<shallwe> edenc, mas de litografia é o mínimo
<edenc> O que vai destruir todos os algoritmos de criptografia que conhecemos hoje em dia
<edenc> Vai ser um caos
<shallwe> não tem como fazer menor que 7nm, mas tb os de 14? ou 12? não sei agora ao certo é uma mudança drástica
<edenc> Imagina 10 mil hacks de Ashley Madison acontecendo ao mesmo tempo
<shallwe> imagina o de 7nm o consumo será mínimo
<edenc> shallwe: não é só o tamanho do transistor que interessa
<shallwe> computação quantica anda a passos de tartaruga, deve ser o marketing kkkk
<shallwe> já era pra estar pronto
<edenc> calma…
<shallwe> calma nada daqui a pouco eu morro e ainda estarão usando celular de silício no meu enterro!
<edenc> Levou 40 anos pra fazer a transição das válvulas pros transistores
<shallwe> nem me fale
<shallwe> é o que eu sempre digo, poderíamos estar bem melhores se não fosse a ganância do ser humano, até hoje usando petróleo pra rodar um carro
<edenc> cara, hoje em dia, com a mesma quantidade de transistores, você faz um ARM com 1/3 do consumo de um x86 e 50% mais rápido
<edenc> A ARM vai ganhar muito espaço ainda, você vai ver
<shallwe> edenc, claro, são os processadores de celular e tablet não?
<edenc> Não é a toa
<edenc> A arquitetura RISC é melhor pra qualquer coisa, mas a Intel não vai deixar de vender os x86 do arco da velha neam
<shallwe> claro que não, intel domina, quer dinheiro, vai levar até o último esforço ainda
<edenc> É, mas quem tá comprando não é bobo
<edenc> Veja se tem algum Intel lá nas farm de bitcoin chinesas
<shallwe> aos poucos as indústrias abrem o olho ai quero ver
<shallwe> e nunca entendi oq é tão caro um processador intel
<edenc> shallwe: a retrocompatibilidade
<shallwe> eu uso amd 4 cores aqui
<edenc> amd é a mesma bosta
<edenc> é x86
<shallwe> bosta de bosta tudo é kkk mas pro meu trabalho me serve e é muuito mais barato que um intel
<shallwe> alias não tem um ubuntu ARM?
<edenc> tem
<shallwe> pro raspberry pi 2 né
<edenc> não tem suporte do ubuntu em si
<shallwe> e teríamos que mudar toda a estrutura dos programas escritos em C? acho que não certo?
<edenc> mas tem rasbian que é a mesma merda
<edenc> não, só precisa recompilar tudo
<shallwe> sim mas recompilar sem precisar mudar o código?
<edenc> sim
<shallwe> interessante
<edenc> na verdade
<shallwe> e acredito então que possamos ter muito mais otimização nisso
<edenc> a maior parte do código não
<edenc> porque tem muita coisa coisa escrita em low-level
<edenc> especificamente pra certos tipos de processadores
<edenc> tem que re-escrever só essas partes
<shallwe> edenc, a bom
<edenc> mas em termos de aplicação, coisas como gnome e kde, a re-escrita é pouca ou quase inexistente
<elisboa> alguém aí joga magic?
<edenc> O que precisa ser re-escrito são algumas partes do kernel
<edenc> Pra tirar proveito da característica específica do processador
<shallwe> elisboa, eu jogava carta só pq tinha uma menina junto na época que eu era adolescente :)
<elisboa> heh
<edenc> elisboa: eu jogava, mas cansei
<shallwe> edenc, entendi
<edenc> A WOC tá querendo só arrancar $ e tempo da molecada, e não tô mais pra esse tipo de coisa
<edenc> Prefiro hearthstone
<shallwe> na teoria daria pra fazer uma distro em ARM rodando a 700mhz com a mesma performance que os pcs
<shallwe> eu comecei a jogar dota 2 :) semana passada tava falando mal aqui do pessoa kkk e lá to eu jogando, joguei final de semana, tem pra ubuntu nativo
<edenc> shallwe: sim, porque um processador RISC faz muito mais coisas em 1 ciclo do que um CISC
<edenc> Quer dizer, na verdade, o CISC precisa fazer muito mais coisas com o stream de dados e código pra fazer o mesmo tipo de conta que um processador RISC faz
<shallwe> edenc, pior que as pessoas nem pensam mais em otimização hoje em dia é fogo, o que eu vejo ai mesmo em websites que eu trabalho com isso código que não se usa
<edenc> Então o ARM, por exemplo, consegue calcular mais coisas no mesmo ciclo
<shallwe> legal isso, agora sim vou pedir meu rasp :)
<edenc> E menos bolhas no pipeline etc. etc.
<shallwe> e nem vou pegar o 2 vou direto no A+ só pra mexer um pouco
<edenc> A merda do A+ é que a ethernet e o usb compartilham o mesmo barramento
<edenc> Então é lento bagarai usar os dois ao mesmo tempo, tipo baixar coisas e armazenar num hd
<edenc> é leeeento
<edenc> Por isso que eu só uso pra streaming
<andre___> ola
<andre___> estou fazendo um trabalho sobre ubuntu server
<edenc> Esse lance de ter um barramento só pra tudo é que faz ele economizar energia
<Rudolf> andre___: deus é mais
<andre___> não estou achando quase nada
<shallwe> edenc, A+ tem 2 usb?
<andre___> alguem me explica sobre esse sistema
<Rudolf> andre___: não existe
<edenc> shallwe: sim
<Rudolf> andre___: ubuntu é desktop para quem não quer aprender ou não tem tempo de aprender
<edenc> shallwe: mas eles compartilham barramento então é lento pacas
<edenc> é mais pra conveniência mesmo
<shallwe> a sim dependendo do uso acredito, mas para utilizar internet então é normal
<edenc> mas se você espetar dois hds, você vai precisar de mais voltagem externa e ainda vai ficar lento
<Rudolf> andre___: não indico para servidores
<edenc> shallwe: então, depende…
<andre___> vc conhece algum linux server?
<edenc> o openelec monta algumas coisas do sistema num ramdrive
<edenc> porque senão seria insuportavelmente lento
<shallwe> edenc, vou comprar 1 :) mesmo que seja só pra fazer minha tv de youtube mas vou ver
<Rudolf> andre___: centos, debian, red hat, opensuse
<edenc> shallwe: o que eu recomendo é você instalar o openelec
<edenc> e instalar o pulsar no kodi
<Rudolf> andre___: ops, opensuse não, SuSE
<shallwe> é já li sobre ele
<shallwe> é bom pra multimidia
<edenc> o pulsar faz streaming de torrent
<edenc> eu cancelei todos os serviços de tv por assinatura
<edenc> tem controle remoto no celular
<shallwe> kkkk
<shallwe> edenc, eu tenho só pros canais abertos, pq infelizmente patroa olha novela
<andre___> obrigado
<edenc> shallwe: dá pra assistir novela via torrent
<shallwe> mas filmes na tv por assinatura com esses valores absurdos
<edenc> Ou pegar sinal digital aberto
<andre___> o suse e para servidor?
<Rudolf> andre___: sim, é
<edenc> shallwe: pelamor
<edenc> shallwe: yifi e getstrike
<shallwe> edenc, kkk a cara não tem como discutir com a patroa vc deve saber
<shallwe> e como tenho um combo com telefone internet e tv então deixa assim ta bom :)
<shallwe> só me livrei dos canais de filmes
<edenc> Eu discuto com a minha companheira
<edenc> Se ela quiser assinar algum canal pra assistir ela pode
<shallwe> sorte sua, pq aqui em algumas coisas eu nem opino kkk pra nao arranjar briga, ta bom assim a gente se entende :)
<edenc> Meus pêsames
<Anderson_> boa tarde.
<Anderson_> sou novato com o linux.
<Rudolf> Anderson_: e?
<Anderson_> instalei o ubunto que esta disponível no site, mas fica com a tela preta não inicia o desktop.
<Anderson_> na instalação selecionei o f6 e selecionei tudo, e continua com tela preta.
<shallwe> Anderson_, qual seu pc? tem a especificação?
<shallwe> tipo processador video etc?
<Anderson_> parece que não recongece a placa de video.
<shallwe> qual é a placa de vídeo?
<Anderson_> ]aqui comigo não vou ter que dar uma olhada.
<Rudolf> Anderson_: primeira lição no linux
<edenc> Agora vamos à segunda tarefa do dia: descobrir o que quebrou meus pacotes
<Rudolf> Anderson_: conheça seu hardware
<edenc> Rudolf++
<Anderson_> pronto para aprender...
<edenc> Conheça seu hardware melhor que sua mão de punheta/siririca
<Anderson_> kkkk
<edenc> É a chave pro sucesso
<Anderson_> rudolf, tem alguma coisa que deve ser feita no momento da instalação?
<Rudolf> Anderson_: depende do seu hardware
<Rudolf> Anderson_: a princípio não
<shallwe> Anderson_, seu pc é antigo?
<Anderson_> não muito.
<Rudolf> vaaaago
<shallwe> se for o vídeo só se for muito antigo pq nos modernos não tem como falhar pois tem drive padrão
<shallwe> é intel?
<Anderson_> é que estou tendo problemas  com o windows e shallwe quero me aprofundar no Linux.
<shallwe> Anderson_, que tipos de problemas?
<Rudolf> Anderson_: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> Anderson_: é um bom local para conhecimento
<Rudolf> shallwe: espero que não seja problemas de video
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheeuhiuehiue
<shallwe> Rudolf, huahuahuahua
<shallwe> tb pensei isso
<Anderson_> estou instalando uma maquina que estava parada aqui para tentar aprender alguma coisa, e se gostar quero esquecer a microsoft.
<Rudolf> Anderson_: cara, eu sugiro você estudar o linux antes de instalar
<shallwe> Anderson_, tranquilo mas tenta descobrir o vídeo se não não tem como
<Rudolf> Anderson_: aprender do que se trata, as diferenças, ler um bocado antes
<Rudolf> Anderson_: essa máquina por estar parada, pode ter N causas de defeito, inclusive o video não ser 100% suportado pela versão atual
<Anderson_> entendi.
<Rudolf> Anderson_: é complicado te falar com 100% de certeza o que fazer, sem ter um bom conhecimento dos fatos acerca desta máquina
<Anderson_> vou dar uma pesquisada.
<Anderson_> obrigado.
<Rudolf> Anderson_: vou te dar uma rota alternativa
<Rudolf> Anderson_: dentro do livedvd do ubuntu
<Rudolf> Anderson_: você pode digitar lspci e/ou lspci -k
<Anderson_> ja abri o link que você me enviou vou dar uma estudada.
<shallwe> Anderson_, tranquilo se descobrir avisa a gente
<shallwe> até pra gente saber
<elisboa> Anderson_: experimente live-usb ou live-cds bastante antes de instalar
<Rudolf> Anderson_: este comando no terminal vai te dar a configuração do hardware
<Rudolf> Anderson_: com o -k aparece até qual o módulo utilizado
<shallwe> Anderson_, outra coisa, lá no início tem outras opções de inicialização, vc pode tentar as outras
<Anderson_> entendi, tem uma que e de teste.
<shallwe> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7850]	Subsystem: PC Partner Limited / Sapphire Technology Radeon HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 DVI-I/DVI-D/HDMI/DP
<Anderson_> vou dar uma olhada, obrigado a todos. qualquer coisa posto aqui o erro e a solução.
<Anderson_> obrigado.
<shallwe> Anderson_, apesar de eu não acreditar em deus, vou te dizer pra ir com fé
<shallwe> com fé que irás conseguir
<andre___> UBUNTU É UM SERVIDOR LINUX
<edenc> hein?
<Rudolf> oi?
<shallwe> é sim tem lá pra baixar
<shallwe> tem até ARM :) servidor
<Rudolf> cridu
<Rudolf> quem usa servidor ubuntu?
<shallwe> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Rudolf> me dá até calafrios
<andre___> ESTOU PRECISANDO FAZER UM TRABALHO SOBRE ELE.. ALGUEM PODE ME PASSA ALGUM LINK FALANDO SOBRE ESSE SERVIDOR
<Rudolf> knoppix server edition
<Rudolf> hueheiuheiuheiuehiue
<Rudolf> andre___: não grite zé
<Rudolf> andre___: caixa baixa por favor
<edenc> andre___: você não vai conseguir muita ajuda gritando não
<Rudolf> andre___: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<edenc> andre___: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Server_Edition
<edenc> andre___: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+server&t=canonical&ia=about
<shallwe> só que é como o Rudolf falou acho que não conseguirás muita coisa com ele de documentação
<shallwe> melhor procurar outra distro
<shallwe> acho que esse ubuntu server é só pra dizer que tem um server com ubuntu kkk
<Rudolf> shallwe++
<andre___> alguem me ajuda :´(
<Rudolf> cri cri cri
<shallwe> andre___, estamos escrevendo em português
<shallwe> é só ler aí amigo
<Rudolf> shallwe: as vezes parece que estamos em redes separadas
<Rudolf> shallwe: a gente escreve e as pessoas não lêem
<shallwe> pEor
<andre___> os sites não estão ajudando muito
<edenc> andre___: o Rudolf falou uma vez, o shallwe falou outra e eu vou falar uma terceira: não tem muita documentação específica sobre ubuntu server
<edenc> Pelo que me consta, a única coisa que muda de um ubuntu server prum ubuntu normal são os pacotes pré-selecionados na hora da instalação
<shallwe> andre___, vc que escolher sobre o trabalho? ou alguem pediu pra vc fazer sobre ubuntu server?
<edenc> andre___: se foi alguém que pediu, diga que é uma perda de tempo
<Rudolf> andre___: procure por um caso de sucesso [se existir]
<edenc> Acho que a única vez que vi um ubuntu server foi numa instância ec2 de amazon
<Rudolf> edenc: quando fui trabalhar na ufscar tinha um cluster do 9.04
<Rudolf> tirei e coloquei gentoo
<Rudolf> só para brincar com o distcc
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<elisboa> andre___: trabalho de escola?
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> edenc: já que falou em pc quânticos
<Rudolf> edenc: http://misteriosdomundo.org/a-mecanica-quantica-ficou-ainda-mais-assustadora/
<Rudolf> andre___: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+server+succes+case
<edenc> Rudolf: é, imagina quando essas porras conseguirem testar todas as combinações de 256 bits em 1 segundo
<edenc> Adeus SSL
<shallwe> Rudolf, fiquei imaginando o que seria esse duck kkkk agora entendi
<shallwe> edenc, ta aí: Smartphone com processador 'deca-core' e 4 GB de RAM tem imagens vazadas
<shallwe> agora vai kkkk ARM
<elisboa> só 4GB?
<liberie> so 4 ?
<liberie> kkkkk
<liberie> cara 4 e muito
<liberie> e RAM
<liberie> ja ROM ai e outro papo
<elisboa> se souber usar, sim
<elisboa> mas com as apps que temos hoje, tá complicado.
<shallwe> liberie, problema não é pra rodar mas é são as multitarefas
<shallwe> android é um cocô com RAM é pior que o google chrome, come RAM feito louco
<liberie> shallwe: falo que fisicamente RAM e cara
<liberie> celular de 4GB não e muito barato não
<shallwe> liberie, a bom aí sim :)
<liberie> iphone6 mesmo tem 1GB so
<shallwe> eu tenho um s4 mini com 1.5gb ram e roda muito bem
<liberie> DDR3
<shallwe> liberie, melhor sistema de celular que existe IOS, pronto agora podem me xingar kkk falei
<Rudolf> estão falando de celular ou de tablet para meninas?
<shallwe> é que uma coisa é fazer um sistema pra uma única linha de celular, outra é fazer um sistema pra milhares de celulares e processares
<shallwe> Rudolf, depende o meu s4 mini é de macho todo brankinho :)
<Rudolf> shallwe: eu só tenho um meego
<Rudolf> shallwe: sem whatsapp, sem facetruque, sem nada que me encha o saco
<shallwe> caramba vou comprar um xbox one :) os novos estão vindo com ssd de 1 tb kkkk, só o ssd já vale o valor, desmonto e coloco no meu pc
<liberie> nao estou falando IOS x Android essa briga e totalmente sem sentido
<liberie> falo um celular de 4GB RAM
<shallwe> Rudolf, meego, já ouvi isso em algum lugar
<liberie> não e digamos assim comum
<shallwe> liberie, mas pior, o IOS é bem mais otimizado pra isso por isso tem menos ram
<liberie> o S6 tem 3GB de ram
<shallwe> android é um coco
<liberie> shallwe: não estou entrando em detalhes de OS
<Rudolf> shallwe: toma tonto!
<shallwe> liberie, a bom, vc esta assustado então com a quantidade de ram? kkkk
<shallwe> cagão
<edenc> 4 GB é mais que o suficiente pra atividades domésticas
<edenc> A questão da RAM adicional é pra baixar a barreira de entrada dos desenvolvedores
<liberie> ate por que o ios vem do Darwin que tem pedaços de freebsd
<shallwe> pra falar a verdade 4gb vc roda em um pc
<edenc> Um desenvolvedor principiante não precisa ficar se preocupando em otimizar memória, etc.
<liberie> shallwe: acho que voce não me conhece pelo visto
<liberie> mas um dia quem sabe podemos conversar melhor
<Rudolf> heuheiuheiuehiuheieuhiueh
<shallwe> liberie, claro, não sendo sobre android ta valendo
<Rudolf> mi mi mi mi detected!
<edenc> android++
<edenc> Melhor OS
<edenc> Quer dizer, tirando o FreeBSD
<liberie> Rudolf: te passei um link em privado
<edenc> Rudolf: pessoal é romântico aqui né
<Rudolf> liberie: putz cara, não aceito privado por motivos de força maior
<liberie> blz então
<shallwe> Rudolf, esse meego não existe mais?
<Rudolf> shallwe: não é mais suportado, infelizmente
<shallwe> eu vi e lembrei que usava ele, ele era tipo o google chrome ou seja um chromebook
<Rudolf> shallwe: nuss, bem longe disto
<shallwe> Rudolf, kkkk bom na realidade nunca usei um chromebook
<shallwe> acho que chromebook é google chrome + F11 não?
<liberie> legal e que o Chromium OS (chromebook) e baseado no Gentoo
<shallwe> a caramba não comprei pão e patroa chega daqui a pouco, vcs ficam me distraindo, ja volto aí
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<edenc> Todo mundo que eu conheço que chama a companheira de patroa já levou fio terra da digníssima
<edenc> Será a primeira excessão?
<liberie> tens uns amigos estranhos em edenc
<edenc> liberie: tenho não
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> edenc: se o cara gostar, tá tudo certo
<edenc> Rudolf: né!
<shallwe> fio terra que isso? isso pra mim é o fio que sai dos aparelhos e se liga em uma barra no chão
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Rudolf> gente, quanta inocência
<shallwe> :)
<Rudolf> shallwe: http://www.google.com.br/url?sa=i&source=imgres&cd=&ved=0CAYQjBwwAGoVChMIgJDp6ZbUxwIVCRiQCh142QGe&url=https%3A%2F%2Fupload.wikimedia.org%2Fwikipedia%2Fcommons%2Fe%2Fe0%2FDigital_rectal_exam_nci-vol-7136-300.jpg
<Rudolf> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/Digital_rectal_exam_nci-vol-7136-300.jpg
<Rudolf> https://sejagrotesco.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/bg01.jpg
<shallwe> Rudolf, cara isso ai parece perigoso
<Rudolf> fio terra
<shallwe> huhahuauha e essa última foto é um KO na certa
<shallwe> http://br-linux.org/2015/01/saiu-o-kernel-linux-42.html
<Rudolf> nhé
<Rudolf> hoje cedo estava no portage
<Rudolf> 4.2.0
<Rudolf> esperar sair o 4.2.1
<Rudolf> driver da nvidia nem curte muito a linha 4
<Rudolf> vmware então nem se fala
<shallwe> Rudolf, é eu vi um cara falando que tava dando bug na nvidia
<Rudolf> normal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> boa tarde astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<ludson> Olá pessoal,boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<ludson> Comprei um notebook dell que vem com o ubuntu instalado, porém quando liguei a maquina só me apareceu a opção de logar como guest session
<ludson> dessa forma nao consigo usar as funcionalidades do sistema
<ludson> liguei na dell e eles me disseram que nao dao suporte para sistema linux. Para minha decepção
<ludson> será que tem como eu recupererar essa instalação do ubuntu,ou é preciso instalar outra?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<ludson> ok
<barna__> ludson, qual versão do ubuntu é vc sabe?
<ludson> 14.04 lts
<barna__> otimo
<barna__> ludson, pensando......
<barna__> ludson, vc tem algum outro computador pra fazer um pendrive de live?
<ludson> tenho sim.
<barna__> ludson, massa, então ta facil.
<barna__> ludson, qual o sistema operacional do outro computador?
<ludson> ruindows 7,rsrsrs
<barna__> ludson, baixa o ubuntu 14.04 e o unetbootin, e faz um live-pen pra gente resolver isso.
<barna__> ludson, http://unetbootin.github.io/
<ludson> onde baixo o unebootin?
<barna__> ludson, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<ludson> desculpe
<ludson> na verdade eu ja tinha feito um pendrive de live com o ubuntu, porém quando rodei ele pra testar nao reconheceu meu drive de rede
<barna__> ludson, eu estou trabalhando, não vou ficar de olho aki, quando tiver feito escreve meu nome primeiro q vai me notificar que vc ta falando comigo.
<ludson> ai fiquei sem querer instalar
<barna__> ah, se vc ja tem o pendrive então bora arrumar isso logo.
<barna__> ludson, inicia o dell com o pendrive live
<ludson> um instante pois tou usando o note com o ubuntu, vou logar no outro pc
<barna__> !ping
<ludson> barna
<ludson> voltei
<hggdh> ludson: carrege em Ctrl-Alf-F1 -- o resultado é uma tela de login via console
<hggdh> bah, esqueça, teu problema é nao ter um código de usário
<ludson> hum.. nesse caso terei que instalar mesmo
<hggdh> ludson: reinicialize o laptop, e, log apos o bios, mantenha a tecla shift da esquerda apertada
<ludson> ok
<hggdh> apreceŕa um menu do GRUB. Diga-me quais a opções mostradas
<ludson> sem o live ?
<hggdh> sem o live
<ludson> ok
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-01
<shallwe> kkk não consegui, tive que tirr o kubuntu 15.04 com kde 5, instalei o kubuntu 14.04 mesmo
<shallwe> esse plasma 5 ta lindo, mas ta cheio de bug, mudei o tema e ai acabo kkk travou tudo e quem disse que eu consigo mudar o tema de novo
<Cunha> Também tive problemas com o KDE 5. Depois de trocar o tema das janelas o gerenciador de configurações parou de funcionar
<shallwe> Cunha: pior
<shallwe> uma pena pois ele esta bem leve, mas paciência, usando o 14.04 que esse sim ta mega super estável
<Cunha> Várias pessoas reportaram o mesmo bug mas acho que não foi resolvido ainda. Fiquei triste, pois achei o Plasma 5 bem bonito e rápido
<shallwe> uma hora vai! mas ta quase, afinal de contas foi refeito o plasma 5 podemos dizer assim
<shallwe> o 4 tb demorou pra ficar estável
<ludson> esquece kra, tou rodando pelo live aqui e parece que ta tudo ok . Vou tentar instalar ele denovo
<Cunha> O Ubuntu 14.04 é meu sistema principal já faz tempo. Em uma segunda partição eu testo outras variações
<shallwe> ludson: vai ver que alguem como eu instalou um tema de terceiro e isso bugou
<ludson> Acredito que nao pq veio direto da Dell assim
<ludson> mesmo assim obrigado pela ajuda
<Cunha> Tem uma reclamação no site reclameaqui identica a sua ludson
<Cunha> Dell só vem com a conta de convidado disponível. E eles ainda dizem que não são suporte ao Ubuntu
<ludson> é uma boa, pois liguei no support da dell e eles fizeram descaso.
<shallwe> ludson: posso ajudar? o que seria?
<ludson> engraçado que eles oferecem um laptop com o ubuntu, porém limitado ao acesso a conta convidado
<Cunha> Mas aproveitando que você já está com o Live CD prontinho rodando é melhor reinstalar, não?
<ludson> isso
<Cunha> Tem uma dica pra recuperar a senha pelo menu do GRUB. Pode tentar se quiser, mas reinstalar é problema resolvido na certa =P
<ludson> com certeza
<ludson> uma pena que a Dell nao se importa com o usuario, sou usuario comum porem com um pouco de conhecimento
<ludson> mas existem pessoas que nao sabem nem o basico e como elas ficam?
<shallwe> dell foi vendida não?
<Cunha> A Dell tem que melhorar a venda dos PC's com Ubuntu mesmo. Sem essa de não assumir a responsabilidade pelo suporte
<ludson> Também acho.
<Cunha> E eles tem que dar um jeito de configurar a conta de usuário quando ligar o PC pela primeira vez. Geralmente nós fazemos isso na instalação, mas quando o usuário compra o PC ele não é responsável pela instalação, só pela configuração da conta de usuário
<ludson> isso é falta de compromisso. Mas tudo bem ja estou reinstalando o sistema aqui
<ludson> acho que eles querem empurrar o windows mesmo
<ludson> só que não
<Cunha> Também acho. Eles vendem com Ubuntu pra baratear e pra não ficarem responsáveis pelo suporte. Mas vem todo mal configurado pra pessoa comprar o Windows ou instalar pirata
<Cunha> Falta de respeito
<Cunha> No mínimo deveriam mandar um manual com os passos para a instalação e um CD do Ubuntu
<astroo-> nao pa
<astroo-> so se esqueceram de por a etiqueta a avisar que se desenrasquem com a pessima configuraçao   piada...
<ludson> acabei de completar a instalação aqui.  porém no primeiro but apareceu a seguinte msg
<ludson> Minimal BASH-like line editing is supportaded. for de first word, TAB list possible commmand completions.........
<barna_> ludson, deu ruim na sua instalação
<barna_> ludson, qual o modelo do seu dell?
<ludson> parece que sim
<ludson> inspiron 5458
<ludson> pelo live ta de boa
<barna_> ludson, vc tem certeza q colocou o grub no hd e não no pendrive?
<ludson> sim
<Cunha> Seu firmware tá configurado como? UEFI ou BIOS?
<ludson> bios
<Cunha> Nossa, que estranho vir um note novo com bios legacy
<LeandroLuiz>  22:08:51 up 51 min,  1 user,  load average: 4,97, 2,81, 3,03
<ludson> mas tem a opção uefi
<ludson> nao minto
<ludson> ta configurado pra uefi
<barna_> eu prefiro usar o uefi, já instalei em alguns dell e asus I7 de quarta geração com dual boot | w8 de boas.
<Cunha> Sim, UEFI é bem melhor
<ludson> acho que fiz a instalação pelo legacy bios
<Cunha> Eu só desligo uma opção chamada "Secure boot". E quando você dá o boot pelo pendrive o disco, tem que reparar na opção que você escolhe, tem um modo de boot específico pra UEFI se não me engano
<ludson> vou tentar com o uefi
<barna_> eu faço o mesmo q o Cunha, tb me lembro dele instalando uns pacotes a mais de uefi
<barna_> acho q as confs do grub tb mudam
<Cunha> Faz assim, liga o UEFI, desliga o secure boot se tiver a opção. Quando for selecionar o boot escolhe o Pendrive no modo UEFI. Aí você reinstala só o GRUB pelo live CD
<barna_> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/?topic=14614.0
<ludson> estou tentando pelo uefi, so nao desliguei a opção secure boot
<Cunha> Como eu faço para deixar salvo os canais do IRC que participo? Eu gostaria de entrar e me conectar automaticamente aos canais. Isso é possível no Xchat?
<astroo-> tenta o hexchat
<barna_> Cunha, é sim no meu entra em todo
<barna_> cunha xchat>lista de redes>ubuntu servers>editar>favorite channels> ... (caxinha com ... do lado direito)> o resto é intuitivo
<barna_> Cunha, não esqueça de colocar o # na frente dos canais
<barna_> Cunha, funcionou?
<Cunha> Sim, funcionou  perfeitamente :D
<Cunha> Só errei na primeira porque separei os canais por espaços ao invés de vírgulas
<Cunha> O único problema é que eu não pego o histórico de mensagens. As mensagens anteriores não aparecem
<Cunha> Isso é normal?
<astroo-> deve ter opçao de garavar
<astroo-> desde que estejas no canal
<SkNix> opa, boa noite galera.
<SkNix> alguém me ajude pleaseee..
<SkNix> criei uma script de bash, criei algumas funções e chamo elas para executarem em background.. eu precisaria medir o tempo que demora para executar tudo.. so que não tem como, pq joga para background.. alguém pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola
<SkNix> opa
<SkNix> blz astroo-
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<SkNix> tudo blz.
<SkNix> astro.. consegue me ajudar?.. jogo um processo para background.. mas preciso medir o tempo que ele demora executando.. tipo com um comando 'time'...
<astroo-> nao sei disso e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<SkNix> ok
<barna_> SkNix, kra num tenho muita certeza do q vou falar mas quem sabe.
<barna_> tem muita coisa q com -v (verbose) aparece o q ta fazendo, num sei se é caso do seu script ou talvez com um htop da vida de pra ver os processos sendo executados
<SkNix> eu consigo ver eles sendo executados.
<SkNix> eu queria algo simples, tipo 'time script.sh' ..
<SkNix> mas vou ver se crio um looping, verificando os processos, aih conta do tempo que starta até o tempo que não tem mais nenhum processo dele levantado.... eu queria uma solução mais simples.. se eu não conseguir vouf azer isso
<barna_> eu desconheço, sou só um bom usuario. :(
<SkNix> obrigado mesmo assim barna_
<barna_> d nda, fica mais um tempo ai, quem sabe alguem te responde
<barna_> as vezes demora mais de hora pra alguem ler e responder
<astroo-> repete a duvida a cada meia hora
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SkNix> flw
<astroo-> ate
<shallwe> bom dia pessoas
<edenc> Sobre medir o tempo do processo em background, é só mandar a saída do time prum arquivo invés do stderr
<edenc> time -o arquivotime.log processo &
<shallwe> nossa vcs ainda estão nessa kkk
<shallwe> era de madrugada e vcs discutindo isso
<edenc> shallwe: só tô dando uma resposta agora que eu acordei, já que ficou sem resposta
<liberie> boa edenc :)
<shallwe> eu estava começando a programar em QT bem legal é mega fácil nossa, basta clicar o mouse de um botao pra outro que ele já da o comando sozinho
<shallwe> edenc: a ta era vc que queria saber
<edenc> shallwe: não
<shallwe> é que vi vc falando com outra pessoa
<edenc> shallwe: mas como tem log público do canal, é bom deixar a resposta documentada porque o google indexa e a próxima pessoa com essa dúvida vai encontrar
<shallwe> edenc: insteressante não sabia da indexação
<edenc> tem link no site do ubuntu pro log, até onde eu sei
<edenc> então os indexadores google certamente vão pegar
<shallwe> entendi legal saber
<shallwe> bom agora a parte da tristeza ,ter que ir pra outra partição pra fazer 2 trabalhos kkk sorte que tem irc pra na webchat :)
<edenc> shallwe: porquê?
<shallwe> edenc: pq hoje estou no note ele não é muito rápido e tenho pouca ram e preciso usar o corel draw
<shallwe> ai só no windows mesmo, tenho um windows só com ele e o básico
<shallwe> o resto é linux
<edenc> shallwe: você sabe que pode usar o inkscape depois abrir o svg no coreldraw e converter pra cdr né?
<shallwe> mas no pc eu emulo uma máqiona no virtualbox :) aí vai tranquilo
<shallwe> edenc: sei mas o corel é tão mal feito na exportação kkk que tenho medo até na hora de exportar os pdfs pros clientes, imagina fazer essa mão
<shallwe> e eles usam corel entao... tem que ser 100%
<edenc> não chefe…
<edenc> Você abre o svg do inkscape no coreldraw
<edenc> E salva em cdr
<edenc> funciona perfeitamente
<edenc> O corel draw abre svg há pelo menos 10 anos
<shallwe> edenc: sim até pode ser mas e quando o arquivo vem pra mim em corel? ai nao posso exportar em svg
<edenc> Pode sim
<shallwe> são arquivos cheios de efeitos nunca vi esse pessoal usar tanto isso kkkk
<edenc> enfim
<edenc> É você que vai sofrer, não eu, então boa sorte
<shallwe> edenc: da não cara :( eu uso corel a mais de 15 anos desde a versão 4
<edenc> shallwe: eu uso desde a primeira versão :P
<shallwe> vem errado as linhas, os contornos quando são feitos atrás vem pra frente
<shallwe> os maledetos usam efeitos de lente quem usa efeito de lente hoje em dia kkkkk malditos clientes
<shallwe> mas fazer oq eles me pagam kkk
<shallwe> edenc: a boa entao aproveitando e te pergutnando vc sabe alguem truque pra fazer o inskscape rodar cores cmyks corretas?
<shallwe> eu já vi em algum lugar mas nunca consegui fazer rodar
<shallwe> ta ligado que o 100% de azul por exemplo fica um azul bem frakinho
<edenc> shallwe: isso não interessa, o que interessa é o quarteto ficar armazenado corretamente
<shallwe> depois vou fazer uns testes melhores de conversões, mas não sei se vc sabe mas o draw do libreoffice abre arquivos do corel melhor que importando pro inkscape kkk
<edenc> o que precisa fazer é calibrar o monitor com o perfil da impressora
<edenc> impressora da gráfica, no caso
<edenc> mas duvido que você tenha acesso à informação necessária
<shallwe> edenc: é bom é um pouco mais complicado que isso
<edenc> os caras das gráficas nunca sabem
<shallwe> edenc: esses caras de gráfica são tudo estagiários fazem um curso e acham que sabem de tudo kkk
<shallwe> já usei o scribus esse é bom tb, ele exporta perfeito o pdf
<shallwe> tem um site bem interessante é gráfica livre se não me engano o nome lá eles te dão bastante dicas :)
<shallwe> falar em inkscape eu ainda um dia vou conseguir converter alguma coisa desse inskcape pra QT, bom do software livre é que tem documentação pra tudo quanto é lado e vc pode modificar o codigo, mas é um trabalhão do capeta
<edenc> shallwe: cara, SVG é formato aberto
<leandro_> bom dia galera
<Rudolf> leandro_: dia
<leandro_> acabo de receber uma mensagem no ubuntu 14.04, informando que o mesmo não recebera mais atualização e está baixando agora a versão 15. Na pagina do ubuntu br nao tem essa versão 15 para baixar direto.
<Rudolf> leandro_: 15.04
<leandro_> Essa atualização para a nova versao por update é legal ou é melhor baixar a versão toda atualizada ?
<Rudolf> leandro_: sugiro reinstalar
<Rudolf> leandro_: 99% para dar merda
<leandro_> ha legal obrigado pelo apoio
<shallwe> voltei
<Rudolf> shallwe: welcome back!
<shallwe> Rudolf: valeu :) vc é o único que me da um bom dia
<Rudolf> shallwe: é que sou um bot
<Rudolf> kkkkkk
<shallwe> kkkk
<shallwe> já deixou saudades :(
<shallwe> Adeus, LILO: o clássico gerenciador de boot vai deixar de ser desenvolvido
<shallwe> http://br-linux.org/2015/01/adeus-lilo-o-classico-gerenciador-de-boot-vai-deixar-de-ser-desenvolvido.html
<liberie> :(
<liberie> noticia triste
<nala_> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<nala_> eu quero criar um pendrive butável com o ubuntu para rodar direto do pendrive em um sistema mac os x como eu faço
<nala_> alguém pode me ajudar????
<liberie> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<shallwe> nala_: vc está em qual sistem agora?
<shallwe> puxa liberie vc foi mais rápido :(
<shallwe> +1 ponto pra vc
<nala_> estou com um mac os x
<shallwe> nala_: o liberie já te passou o link
<shallwe> só seguir :) tem o app aí
<shallwe> nala_: aproveitando a sua visita, o que lhe fez usar/testar ubuntu?
<liberie> nala_: como usuario de OSX te recomendo se possivel ter o vmware fusion
<liberie> ou em ultimo caso virtualbox
<liberie> e rodar virtual
<shallwe> esses notes da mac são um xodó pena que é caro pra chuchu
<shallwe> os novos agora nem tem mais cooler o.O
<nala_> o q é isso vmware fusion
<nala_> é eu só novato com o linux e gostaria de aprender muito com vcs
<shallwe> nala_: é um programa pra mac que emula máquinas virtuais
<shallwe> qual seu mac? é de que ano?
<nala_> MacBook Air (13 polegadas, meados de 2013)
<shallwe> vixi cara se auto quitou o.O
<shallwe> vai ver é novo no mac tb kkkk
<edenc> liberie: triste não né, ninguém usa lilo mais
<edenc> os caras que desenvolvem tem que usar seu tempo em coisas mais úteis
<edenc> e claro, é software livre, se você acha que o projeto merece ficar vivo, sempre pode ir lá e assumir o desenvolvimento :D
<shallwe> ajudando a divulgar pra galera: http://blog.pt-br.libreoffice.org/2015/08/31/libreoffice-magazine-18-e-lancada/
<shallwe> adoro ler essa revista, tem bastante coisa :)
<shallwe> depois de ler ainda me pergunto pq as pessoas pagam pra usar office kkk
<shallwe> microsoft office
<edenc> shallwe: o office é bem superior ao libreoffice, a questão é que as funcionalidades que as pessoas sabem usar do office todas existem no libreoffice
<shallwe> edenc: concordo, até pq office é mega antigo e foi um boom
<shallwe> mas é como vc falou, maioria das coisas se faz no libreoffice, eu não uso muito o office, mas pras poucas coisas faço tranquilo no libreoffice
<shallwe> vcs são bem legais :) é sempre bom conversar com pessoas mais inteligentes
<edenc> shallwe: o outline mode + estilos do word ainda é imbatível
<shallwe> edenc: pra falar a verdade não conheço isso
<shallwe> até tenho o office aqui vou testar kkk, ganhei grátis quando fiz update pro windows 10, por um tempo
<shallwe> que ta deixando meu note uma carroça mas tudo bem é windows 10 a gente perdoa ele :)
<edenc> A maior ameaça ao office, na minha opinião, é o google docs
<edenc> Nada supera a edição colaborativa e o esquema de comentários e edição em tempo real
<shallwe> uma coisa bem legal não sei se é isso que falas, é o online, é esse o google docs?
<edenc> Sim, é online e rola comentários e consulta de dicionário/wikipedia/thesaurus online
<shallwe> edenc: pois é isso de online ta pegando, eu estava vendo isso de jogos nas nuvens, pelo que entendi os gráficos são pré-processador lá e já vem prontos
<edenc> shallwe: impossible
<leandro_> caramba falando de office me da ate tristeza, muitos dos clientes usam windows e office, quanto ao SO nao vou discutir mas quanto ao office a maioria usa para coisas que o libre office atende de boas
<edenc> O desafio dos gráficos é justamente o de decodificar a compressão
<leandro_> e o empresario opta por ficar na pirataria, utilizando cracks que sabe la o que faz na maquina
<shallwe> edenc: mas já tem manolo, o xbox one faz algo parecido
<shallwe> algumas partes claro não o jogo todo, tem um que é algo de uma cidade ela é pré rendereizada no servidor e retorna pra ti
<edenc> shallwe: link?
<shallwe> tenho que ler melhor
<shallwe> edenc: claro aguenta ai
<nala_> oi
<nala_> estou de volta tive o problema com meu computador
<shallwe> edenc: http://www.tecmundo.com.br/gamescom-2015/84384-crackdown-3-usar-abusar-processamento-nuvem-do-xbox-one.htm
<nala_> bom dia
<shallwe> nala_: oi, o que aconteceu?
<nala_> minha conexão tinha caido
<nala_> mas agora ta tudo bem
<nala_> vamos continuar
<shallwe> nala_: a bom, conseguiu instalar a iso no pendrive com o programa?
<nala_> nao perdir o link pode me mandar o link novamente
<shallwe> nala_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<shallwe> by liberie
<nala_> vc lembra que o meu sistema é mac os x yosemite
<nala_> vc disse que eu precisava de um programa qual é
<shallwe> nala_: ta aí http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<shallwe> tem tudo explicado
<shallwe> nala_: ´já tens tudo instalado é só usar o terminal pelo que vi
<giovaneantoniode> alguem sabe me dizer se existe o aplicativo vectury-scm, para o linux ubuntu
<giovaneantoniode> este aplicativo é para fazer a segurança para acessar o site da renault via token
<shallwe> cara a coisa mais irritante em um sistema é quando ele fica rodando coisas em background tipo "antimalware" ocupando 40%da sua cpu kkk
<edenc> shallwe: é a física, e não os gráficos que são processados na nuvem
<edenc> shallwe: isso sim faz sentido
<edenc> mas gráfico não tem jeito, precisa ser calculado próximo do hardware renderizador
<nala_> obrigado vou tentar criar o usb butável agora já comprei o pen drive
<nala_> depois volto a fala com vc
<nala_> quando tentei baixar o link me direcionou para uma pagina pa pagar é isso mesmo?
<edenc> nala_: o pagamento é opcional, se observar na página, tem um link que permite pular o pagamento
<nala_> não estou conseguindo baixar
<Rudolf> tuts tuts tuts
<Luke_> Copiei o conteúdo da ISO do Ubuntu para o Pendrive e na hora de bootar não tinha uma GUI e sim uma espécie de terminal.
<Luke_> Que comando tenho que usar para instalar ele?
<Rudolf> Luke_: se apareceu terminal, sua cópia falhou
<Luke_> Hum..
<Luke_> Eu tenho que usar outro programa para gravar a iso no pen então?
<Luke_> Só copiei e colei o que estava dentro da ISO mesmo...
<Rudolf> Luke_: ao fazer isso você não criou o "boot" do pendrive corretamente
<Rudolf> Luke_: utilize ou a ferramenta do próprio ubuntu
<Rudolf> Luke_: ou
<Rudolf> Luke_: utilize a ferramenta do systemrescuecd
<Rudolf> Luke_: recomendo esta última
<Luke_> Valeu!
<Luke_> Vou tentar aqui.
<nala_> esse link q vc me deu o ubuntu roda apartir do pendrive ?
<nala_> shallwe  esse link q vc me deu o ubuntu roda apartir do pendrive ?
<edenc> Rudolf: além de quebrar todos os algoritmos de criptografia, a computação quântica vai ser útil pra testar todos os setores do disco por um bootloader, simultaneamente.
<nala_> onde eu encontro todos os comandos que eu posso usar no terminal/cmd do ubuntu???
<Rudolf> nala_: www.guiafoca.org
<nala_> obrigado rudolf
<nala_> BAIXEI O UBUNTO MAS NAO COSIGO CRIAR O CD BUTÁVEL PARA RODAR EM SISTEMA MAC OS X ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR
<nala_> BAIXEI O UBUNTO MAS NAO COSIGO CRIAR O CD BUTÁVEL PARA RODAR EM SISTEMA MAC OS X ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR
<Elfon> nala_: vc tem que "queimar" a imagem no cd
<Elfon> isso pode ser feito pelo nero ou outro programa pra gravar cds
<nala_> eu quero colocar em um pendrive
<Elfon> só não pode simplesmente copiar o arquivo iso
<Elfon> nala_: vc pode usar vários programas pra criar um pen drive bootável, como iso to usb e outros
<Elfon> vc usa windows?
<nala_> mas o meu computador é um macbook air
<Elfon> bom...aí teria que procurar
<nala_> <shallwe> nala_: ta aí http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx me passou esse link mas ainda assim eu nao conseguir
<Elfon> a apple é cheia de coisas
<nala_> kkkkkk
<nala_> concordo
<nala_> por isso eu quero o ubuntu que roda apartir do pendrive
<Elfon> nala_: vc quer ubuntu para usar no dia a dia ou só algumas vezes?
<nala_> no dia a dia
<nala_> porém nao quero mudar o sistema do meu computador
<nala_> porq estou pensando em aprender bastante com vcs sobre linux e depois eu compro outro computador com o sistema linux
<nala_> entende
<nala_> mas primeiro quero descobrir as vantagens
<Elfon> nala_: na boa...se não conseguir pega uns R$ 0,70 e compra um dvd...beem mais facil
<nala_> não tenho leitor de cd no meu mac
<Elfon> ok
<nala_> comprei hoje um pendrive por causa disso
<Elfon> nala_: tenta isso: http://www.ehow.com.br/gravar-imagem-drive-usb-como_22465/
<nala_> ok mais tarde eu volto vou tentar
<Elfon> nala_: se der erro, vai precisar converter a iso pra dmg
<nala_> pronto e agora o que devo fazer???
<nala_> elfon
<edenc> Só precisa converter se sua BIOS não reconhecer o sistema de arquivos ISO9660 no pen-drive (acho que só apple tem esse problema)
<nala_> eu não conseguir gravar a iso no pendrive para eu iniciar meu macbook pelo pen drive alguem me ajude por favor
<nala_> a iso é do ubuntu
<edenc> nala_: se for no macbook você precisa converter, sim
<edenc> porque o mac não reconhece ISO9660 nos pen-drives
<edenc> tem instruções detalhadas no site, deixe-me pegar o link certo pra você
<edenc> nala_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<edenc> nala_: não tem como errar seguindo essas instruções fielmente
<bignewnatanael19> boa tarde seus bando de tux
<bignewnatanael19> sou novato com tux
<bignewnatanael19> quero saber sobre como configurar o wine ou se é melhor por vmware no ubuntu pra roda programas microsoft
<bignewnatanael19> sim ok
<nala_> deixe-me tentar
<nala_> endec
<edenc> bignewnatanael19: virtualização real é sempre melhor que wine
<nala_> endec quando eu vou fazer algum procedimento no terminal diz que eu não tenho permissão
<nala_> o que devo fazer????
<edenc> nala_: sudo
<bignewnatanael19> qual virtualizador vc recomenda
<edenc> bignewnatanael19: virtualbox
<edenc> nala_: antes de você usar sudo, qual é exatamente o comando que está lhe negando permissão?>
<bignewnatanael19> obigado até mais
<nala_> quando eu comecei fazer o procedimento
<nala_> não coseguir passar para o segundo passo
<nala_> vamos tentar novamente
<nala_> o passo 3 do linque q vc me deu
<edenc> nala_: cola o comando aqui por favor
<nala_> hdiutil converter -FORMATAR UDRW -o ~/ path / to / target.img ~/ path / to / /Users/PaulinhoPLJR/Desktop/ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<nala_> apareceu isso (hdiutil: converter: verb not recognized Usage: hdiutil <verb> <options> <verb> is one of the following:)
<nala_> e mais outras coisas abaixo
<edenc> nala_: amigue, tem que ser exatamente como está lá exceto onde diz pra você mudar
<edenc> não é "converter", é "convert"
<edenc> e não é "-FORMATAR", é "-format"
<edenc> também não tem espaços entre as "/"
<edenc> nala_: isso é conhecimento básico pra quem quer usar ubuntu, tem certeza que não vai ser mais produtivo você continuar com o Mac OSX mesmo?
<nala_> por favor tenha mais paciencia vamos tentar novamente. eu percebi depois mais air eu coloquei igual estar lar e apareceu isso (convert failed - Esse arquivo ou diretório não existe)
<nala_> hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso esse é o que estar lá
<nala_> me explique o que é por favor
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Rudolf> tarde
<Elfon> Rudolf: opa
<Rudolf> Interessante esta análise. RWindows depende totalmente da Nuvem e se parece mais como terminal.
<Rudolf> E não um Sistema Operacional.
<Rudolf> http://localghost.org/posts/a-traffic-analysis-of-windows-10
<Rudolf> Boa leitura.
<Dead_Thinker> Rudolf: o.O damm
<ramheda> Quais os requisitos mínimos para instalação do ubuntu?
<ramheda> Processador 1.7ghz, 512 ram é suficiente?
<Rudolf> ramheda: 4G de RAM, 500G de disco, i3,
<Rudolf> ramheda: 512M, esquece
<Rudolf> ramheda: você só vai se sentir frustado
<ramheda> Valeu...
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ludson> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<ludson> ontem tentei resolver um problema com a inicialização do ubuntu no meu laptop
<ludson> a unica solução foi instalar novamente a distro
<ludson> rodei pelo live cd e fiz a instalação, só que na hora do boot pelo hd deu ruim
<ludson> só consigo rodar pelo live
<ludson> no terminal eu dei um fdisk -l  ( na partição sda1 que é  onde supostamente teria instalado aparece a seguinte msg:
<ludson> Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Guest52270> pq to sendo banido dos canais?
<astroo-> alguns so aceitam nicks registados
<ludson> outra coisa diz tbm que o sistema é gpt
<ludson> e tbm essa seguinte msg: WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<sammy> alguem sabe a causa e solução de não consigar passar um arquivo por completo para um pendrive?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-02
<jorge> quando eu vou poder usar o ubuntu lado a lado com windows 10,como era antigamente.
<george_> tiochico
<Super_Ape> hello
<shallwe> olá
<Super_Ape> Amigos, estou com um problema, parece que é crônico
<Super_Ape> no meu notebook, qualquer distro que eu instalo, tem problemas sérios ao abrir o X
<Super_Ape> simplesmente eu tenho que fechar a tampa e dps abrir novamente, para abrir A X
<shallwe> Super_Ape: vamos ver qual seria seu notebook?
<Super_Ape> as vezes vai direto, mas na maioria a tela fica preta até que eu feche a tampa.
<Super_Ape> HP Dv6 series
<Super_Ape> ...
<Super_Ape> shallwe desconfio que seja relacionado a energia...
<Super_Ape> Nem no windows ele hiberna
<shallwe> se não abre  X é vídeo
<shallwe> Super_Ape: qual número dele?
<shallwe> só isso não tem como ver
<astroo-> ola
<Super_Ape> HP Pavilion dv6110br
<Super_Ape> shallwe Abre o X, mas tenho que fechar a tampa do notebook, esperar alguns segundos e abrir novamente
<shallwe> kkk incrível como o próprio site da HP é complicado pra achar a configuração dele
<Super_Ape> e já procurei em vários foruns
<Super_Ape> o Slackware nem O X abre...
<shallwe> eu queria ver qual era o vídeo mas deve ser hd intel
<Super_Ape> ah
<Super_Ape> perai
<Super_Ape> eu acho que não viu
<Super_Ape> só 1 segundo.
<shallwe> ok
<Super_Ape> shallwe  HP DV6-3270
<Super_Ape> ops
<Super_Ape> Placa de vídeo: AMD Radeon HD6550.
<shallwe> a bom
<shallwe> e já instalou os drivers proprietários?
<Super_Ape> não, vou tentar, na real mesmo
<Super_Ape> estava sem RUMO
<Super_Ape> eu testei várias distros
<Super_Ape> achei que era a xfce
<Super_Ape> daí usei Ubuntu com unity
<Super_Ape> dps slackware com kde e xfce
<Super_Ape> shallwe mas vc acha que pode ser gerenciamento de energia não?
<shallwe> Super_Ape: oq acontece ele desliga o notebook?
<Super_Ape> [shallwe]: esse notebook não hiberna em NENHUM sistema.
<Super_Ape> e estsá configurando para tal
<Super_Ape> eu pensesi nisso
<Super_Ape> a única coisa que acontece
<shallwe> que bug
<Super_Ape> é ele carrega..
<Super_Ape> a tela fica PRETAAAAAAAA
<Super_Ape> daí eu fecho a TAMPA
<Super_Ape> espero alguns segs
<Super_Ape> abro novamente
<Super_Ape> daí funciona NORMALMENTE
<Super_Ape> as vezes ele funciona na primeira...
<shallwe> então nas opções desliga tudo que for de engercia
<shallwe> no windows tb acontece isso?
<Super_Ape> Não
<Super_Ape> no WINDOWS
<Super_Ape> ele entra normal, sempre...
<Super_Ape> mas eu deixo ele ligado 5 hrs
<Super_Ape> ele ficará as 5 hrs ligado.
<Super_Ape> kkkkkkkk
<Super_Ape> ele nao descansa a tela
<Super_Ape> acho que se eu fechar ele, ele descansa
<Super_Ape> vou tentar desligar as opções de energia...
<shallwe> nunca vi isso
<Super_Ape> Eu tmb não
<shallwe> então ta com problema
<shallwe> sim e dá uma olhada pra ver se esta com o drive proprietŕio do video
<Super_Ape> Daí olhei em foruns sobre problemas de HIBERNAÇÃO
<Super_Ape> para windows mesmo
<Super_Ape> ou hardware
<Super_Ape> 100% do que achei era voltado para o sistema
<Super_Ape> não existem relatos em português, pelo menos
<Super_Ape> sobre problemas do hardware que atrapalham a hibernação
<Super_Ape> Agora eu te pergunto
<Super_Ape> em um computador, o que gerencia isso?
<shallwe> tenta atualizar a bios tb as vezes ajuda
<Super_Ape> pLaca mãe?
<shallwe> acredito que sim
<Super_Ape> Amanhã vou futricar.
<Super_Ape> se eu achar uma solução
<Super_Ape> lhe aviso.
<shallwe> isso tenta ver o drive de video, a bios e a engergia
<shallwe> alguma coisa tem que ser se não ta fumado
<shallwe> vai saber né
<Super_Ape> talvez atualizar a bios..
<shallwe> pode ser
<Super_Ape> shallwe vc usa ubuntu?
<shallwe> no pc sim no notebook kubuntu 14.04
<Super_Ape> kubuntu deve ser tao pesado quanto ubuntu, não?
<shallwe> kubuntu é com kde
<shallwe> depende, como ele usa placa de vídeo então ta bom
<shallwe> para os efeitos, no resto é tudo igual depende do software que vc usa
<Super_Ape> fdasdahufahufa
<Super_Ape> sou louco em otimização
<Super_Ape> daí gosto de xfce
<Super_Ape> ;p
<shallwe> eu tinha o xubuntu
<Super_Ape> eu acho ele lindão.
<Super_Ape> curte não?
<shallwe> mas não tem o pq de usar algo tao otimizado se tenho um notebook que pode rodar algo com mais recursos
<shallwe> prefiro kde :)
<Super_Ape> os: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate - Service Pack 1 (6.1.7601) up: 39mins 8secs cpu: AMD A4-3305M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (x64) at 1900MHz (10% Load) gfx: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ATI display adapter (0x6741) 1.00GB res: 1366x768 32bit 60Hz ram: 1924/3561.9MB (54.02%) [|||||-----] hdd: C:\ 18.93GB/74.51GB D:\ 350.01GB/544.97GB net: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller - 0MB/s 0B In 0B Out
<shallwe> é tudo amd aí
<edenc> Meus pêsames
<edenc> xfce é feio que dói
<edenc> prefiro emacs fullscreen haha
<shallwe> edenc: volta pro teu matrix kkkk
<Super_Ape> O que é EMcS ?
<edenc> Um sistema operacional pra geeks barbudos
<shallwe> Super_Ape: é um tela gigante verde que só tem escritas
<Super_Ape> [shallwe]: ...
<Super_Ape> baseado em que?
<Super_Ape> nunca vi isso
<edenc> Que consome 10% dos recursos do xfce
<edenc> hue
<shallwe> edenc: vc é o cara do servidor não?
<edenc> shallwe: hein?
<edenc> 29916 edenc     20   0  718752 243224  30272 S   6.4  0.7  10:48.30 emacs
<shallwe> sei lá, uma pessoa que usa esse sistema ou deve economizar recursos pra outra coisa como servidor ou pq tem um pc muito antigo :)
<edenc> 243 Mb de memória 6% da CPU
<shallwe> ou pq é doido mesmo kkkk
<edenc> shallwe: ou porque sabe usar coisas eficientes
<shallwe> edenc: cada um cada um :)
<shallwe> desde que se possa ver imagem nisso ai
<edenc> Toco no mouse umas 10 vezes por dias só
<shallwe> tem como?
<edenc> Tem ué
<shallwe> e youtube ?
<edenc> youtube usa flash né zé
<shallwe> edenc: nada usa html5
<shallwe> flash já morreu
<edenc> Ah, é mesmo
<edenc> Mas não, não rola youtube
<shallwe> e já foi tarde kkk
<edenc> Eu vejo no firefox
<shallwe> na realidade vc pode rodar apps normais nele
<Super_Ape> amigos
<Super_Ape> vou dormir, obrigado pela ajuda.
<Super_Ape> <3
<astroo-> ate
<edenc> shallwe: você lê notícias?
<shallwe> claro
<edenc> shallwe: quantas por dia?
<shallwe> twitter e olho umas 3x tecmundo
<Al3xG0> meu microfone não funciona no linux painel frontal alguem pode me ajudar?
<shallwe> de manha de tarde e a noite
<edenc> shallwe: quantas manchetes por dia
<edenc> Eu leio cerca de 2500
<shallwe> edenc: o que me interessar se não só passo rápido o youtube
<edenc> Por conta do emacs
<edenc> Sem contar os emails
<shallwe> edenc: como assim por cont do emacs?
<shallwe> Al3xG0: você diz que ele nao aparece no painel frontal?
<edenc> porque tem teclas de atalho, filtros, agendamento e nenhum clutter
<astroo-> Al3xG0  diz sempre que versao tens e chip do problema
<shallwe> edenc: interessante
<edenc> E carrega mais rápido do que qualquer browser
<edenc> porque é só texto (que é o que interessa numa notícia)
<edenc> Se precisar de imagem, eu mando buscar individualmente
<shallwe> entendi onde vc quer chegar
<shallwe> distração 0
<edenc> E texto com formatação constante é melhor pra fazer leitura periférica
<Al3xG0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12250358/
<Al3xG0> nem o painel frontal e nem o traseiro
<Al3xG0> ;/
<Al3xG0> como posso fazer testes nele?
<edenc> shallwe: estou falando do emacs nesse momento :P
<Al3xG0> pelo pulseaduio
<Al3xG0> *audio
<edenc> (tipo, o irc eu uso via emacs)
<edenc> Ou seja, tenho corretor ortográfico, atalhos, bookmark, etc. etc. tudo aqui
<edenc> E eu tenho 10 anos de experiência usando a mesma interface
<Al3xG0> astroo- http://paste.ubuntu.com/12250358/
<shallwe> edenc: ta certo, cada um com seu gosto
<edenc> Ou seja, ninguém usando pidgin digita mais rápido que eu no irc
<edenc> Nem lê
<astroo-> eu nao sei nada de ubuntu
<shallwe> deve ser bom pra economia de espaço na tela
<edenc> Não é gosto, é eficiência, eu meço tudo
<edenc> Se você me oferecer um método em que você tenha lido mais de 2500 manchetes em 30 minutos eu mudo pra esse método agora mesmo :P
<shallwe> edenc: nada contra o sistema até parece interessante mas ler tanta manchete assim ta doido kkkk
<edenc> shallwe: eu não gosto da idéia de ser ignorante
<Al3xG0> shallwe vc manja ai dessa conf dess mi
<Al3xG0> shallwe vc manja ai dessa conf dess mic
<edenc> E assim… Meu trabalho requer
<shallwe> edenc: vc trabalha com q?
<shallwe> Al3xG0: não amigo
<edenc> shallwe: sou analista de bancos de dados e diretor de comunicação de uma empresa de jogos
<shallwe> edenc: a ta lembrei de vc então
<edenc> E escrevo prum blog sobre tecnologia
<shallwe> vc mostrou um jogo de cartas
<edenc> E dou suporte aqui e em vários canais de bibliotecas open source
<shallwe> é aí é legal o sistema, depende do trabalho
<edenc> na verdade eu uso emacs há 10 anos, pra tudo
<edenc> Desde que eu era pesquisador de bioinformática até quando eu era designer de jogos de facebook
<edenc> Enfim, método é método
<shallwe> tudo é questão de adaptação, e como vc se adaptou com ele então deve ser uma mão na roda mesmo
<edenc> Não há um método melhor de saltar em altura exceto de costas, quando chegar alguém e inventar um método melhor, vai ser esse que os atletas vão usar
<edenc> Até lá, se você quiser ser competitivo, é melhor aprender a saltar de costas
<edenc> Ou ir pra outro esporte :P
<shallwe> já notei isso kkk
<shallwe> só tem um problema hoje no brasil de vc ser uma pessoa inteligente, tem que ficar aguentando as pessoas falarem de bbb ou que luana piovani ganhei gemeos kkk
<ludson> Boa noite pessoal
<shallwe> boa noite
<ludson> Gostaria de dizer que consegui resolver meu problema com o boot do sistema
<shallwe> vc estava aqui de manha?
<ludson> não foi ontem a noite e agora mais cedo tbm
<astroo-> ola
<ludson> quero agradecer a todos que e ajudaram
<ludson> tive que rodar o boot-repair pelo terminal
<shallwe> a bom blz pura
<ludson> ai foi facil
<shallwe> sim com poucos comandos vc arruma o grub
<edenc> shallwe: na verdade, uma pessoa inteligente de verdade lida bem com essas coisas
<shallwe> edenc: eu não sou nenhum gênio, não sou burro, mas eu lido ignorando elas kkkk
<shallwe> pq chega a ser irritante
<edenc> shallwe: qualquer coisa que te irrita, é um problema cognitivo que você tem, não das pessoas que gostam da Luana Piovani
<shallwe> edenc: desde que eu não tenha que participar por mim está tranquilo
<edenc> Nós vivemos em sociedade, sempre estamos participando de uma forma ou de outra
<shallwe> mas ai fica off topic a coisa melhor deixar assim :)
<shallwe> edenc: nem me fale, vc é casado ou juntado?
<edenc> casado
<shallwe> então ta aí kkk
<edenc> tá aí o quê?
<shallwe> um bom casamento é quando ambos os lados se entendem e fazer sacrificios pelo outro
<shallwe> tb sou casado
<edenc> N
<edenc> Não faço sacrifício algum
<shallwe> então vc é um cara de sorte :)
<edenc> Possivelmente
<edenc> Ou talvez eu saiba reconhecer meus privilégios
<shallwe> kkkk
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<barna> galera, help! eu tenho um arquivo de texto .txt com informações que eu preciso organizar, alguem sabe como posso fazer isso?
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12250879/
<barna> ping
<nala_> boa noite
<nala_> preciso muito de ajuda
<SkNix> opa. fala aih nala_
<SkNix> pergunta aih  que se alguém souber te responde
<SkNix> nala_,
<nala_> eu quero criar um stick USB inicializável no OS X e não consigo
<SkNix> qual distro vc quer colocar nele?
<nala_> ubuntu
<SkNix> vc baixa a iso do ubuntu.
<SkNix> aih vc baixa o seguinte programa...
<SkNix> http://launchpad.net/unetbootin/trunk/613/+download/unetbootin-mac-613.zip
<nala_> comprei um pendrive só pra isso
<SkNix> é o unetbootin.
<nala_> ja baixei a iso
<SkNix> qual tamanho do pendrive?
<nala_> 16 giga
<SkNix> ok.. então vc baixa o unetbootin. pelo link que te passei, instala ele no osx
<nala_> ok
<SkNix> e abre ele, aih é intuitivo, seleciona a distro e a iso e ele gera para vc.
<nala_> o que significa distro por favor
<SkNix> distro é a distribuição.
<SkNix> distro = ubuntu, redhat, centos, fedora...
<nala_> já baixei só peço que porfavor vc seja paciente pois tenho muita dificuldade de entendimento e gostaria muito de aprender a usar o ubunto no meu mac
<nala_> o mac não abriu
<nala_> porq??
<SkNix> não abriu o unetbootin?
<nala_> nao
<nala_> olha ai Suas preferências de segurança permitem apenas a instalação de aplicativos da Mac App Store e de desenvolvedores identificados.
<nala_> o q apareceu
<SkNix> tem que desabilitar isso..
<SkNix> espera
<SkNix> pq quer usar ubuntu? o osx é um like unix.
<SkNix> vc está no mac agora?
<nala_> eu quero aprender um pouco sobre varios sistemas entende
<SkNix> então.. com osx vc vai saber um pouco de linux, unix, e osx.
<nala_> sim estou
<SkNix> vc ja sabe windows?
<nala_> um pouco
<SkNix> vc sabe particionar um hd?
<nala_> no windows
<nala_> ou mac osx
<SkNix> sabe uq é particionar um hd?
<SkNix> vc tem conhecimentos para instalar um ubuntu?
<nala_> nao
<nala_> deixe eu explicar uma coisa pa vc
<SkNix> pq vai ter que criar partições, e se algo der errado vc pode perder o teu 'osx'..
<nala_> eu tenho o ubuntu q roda do pendrive, mas no windows.
<nala_> agora eu quero criar um para o osx
<nala_> eu nao quero deixa meu mac com dois sistemas ou mudar de sistema
<nala_> entende
<SkNix> entendi.
<SkNix> então.. ele deve ter criado para vc.. vc tem que reiniciar o osx.. com o pendrive.
<SkNix> pq vc não instala ele em uma maquina virtual?
<SkNix> quanto de memoria tem teu mac?
<nala_> 4 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
<SkNix> tah..
<SkNix> vou te ajudar.. vc clica na maçanzinha.. la no canto superior esquerdo
<SkNix> aih clica em Preferencias do sistema
<nala_> vc axa uma boa idéia?? colocar uma maquina virtual
<nala_> já fiz
<nala_> estar aberto
<SkNix> faz no pendrive mesmo
<nala_> ok
<SkNix> clica em "Segurança e privacidade"
<nala_> ok
<SkNix> coloca aih teu usuario e senha, de administrador.
<SkNix> root.
<nala_> ok
<SkNix> diz assim..
<SkNix> "permitir aplicativos transferidos de"
<SkNix> seleciona "qualquer lugar"
<nala_> ok
<SkNix> tenta instalar denovo o unetbootin
<SkNix> que vc baixou antes.
<nala_> só um minuto
<nala_> agora abriu
<SkNix> aih.. vc faz aih, seleciona a distribuição, mesma que vc baixou.. e seleciona a iso.
<nala_> onde é pra selecionar o drive nao estar ativo por isso nao fui pra frente
<nala_> fala sobre fat32
<nala_> o q faço??
<SkNix> vc temq ue formatar o pendrive.
<nala_> ok
<SkNix> sabe fazer?
<SkNix> ele é novo, não deve estar formatado
<nala_> ele é novo
<nala_> + eu já formatei
<SkNix> então tem que formatar.
<SkNix> e o unetbootin não mostra ele?
<nala_> nao
<nala_> talves eu fiz errado
<SkNix> ele abre normal, vc consegue copiar arquivo para ele, e deletar arquivo dele?
<nala_> sim
<SkNix> sabe abrir o terminal nele?
<barna> quando vc abriu o unetbootin o pendrive tava plugado?
<SkNix> abre um aih
<SkNix> sim.. plugado.
<nala_> sei
<nala_> e o pen drive estava plugado
<SkNix> abre um terminal aih..
<nala_> ok
<SkNix> tem que entrar na pasta da iso do ubuntu.
<SkNix> sabe como? comando cd?
<barna> eu perdi o começo do papo, é de qual sistema pra qual sistema?
<SkNix> barna,  ta num osx.. quer criar um pendrive bootavel do ubuntu
<SkNix> nala_,  te pediu senha quando vc abriu o unetbootin
<SkNix> ??
<barna> vixi maria, sei nem por onde começar a usar osx
<nala_> nao
<SkNix> nala_, em qual pasta esta o iso?
<nala_> transferencias
<SkNix> tem qeu saber o caminho.. ve nas propriedades da pasta.
<nala_> ok
<nala_> Users/PaulinhoPLJR
<SkNix> digita aih
<SkNix> no terminal.l..
<SkNix> cd Users/PaulinhoPLJR/transferencias
<SkNix> copia e cola esse comando.
<SkNix> ta ai nala_ ?
<nala_> sim
<nala_> tentando
<nala_> no terminal
<SkNix> copia e cola.
<SkNix> e me diz se deu erro, ou se não apareceu nada.
<nala_> -bash: cd: Usuários / PaulinhoPLJR / Transferências: Nenhum tal lima ou diretório
<nala_> o q apareceu
<SkNix> te chamar no pvt
<Eder> bom dia uma pergunta o certificado digital tipo A1 formato pfx funciona no ubuntu 14?
<Michel__> Bom dia pessoal, sou novo na comunidade Ubuntu e estou conhecendo o canal de suporte.
<Michel__> Vou trabalhar utilizando Linux em suporte e instalei em casa pra ir me acostumando.
<Michel__> Há algum material correspondente a utilização de FTP e SFTP por terminal?
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> alguém sabe me dizer o que diabos é ubuntu 15.09?
<hggdh> shallwe: releases internas, não estáveis, ou releases do Ubuntu touch
<shallwe> hggdh: a bom, pensei que era um lançamento intermediário, valeu
<hggdh> (o que, em Ingles, chamamos de "interim release"
<shallwe> ta certo
<hggdh> shallwe: podes acompanhar isto via https://status.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> er. http://, não https
<shallwe> hggdh: sim já tinha tirado
<shallwe> to ligado trabalho com website :)
<shallwe> interessante esse link
<hggdh> pois é. Todo ciclo de Ubuntu tem algo semelhante. No início do ciclo, uma reunião on-line decide sobre o que (basicamente) sera feito para o ciclo,, e cria tasks. Teoricamente, os assignees devem actualizar as tarefas
<hggdh> de alguns ciclos para cá, decidiu-se sub-dividr o ciclo em milestones de 1 mes -- daí o 15.05, 15.06... até o 15.10 (final)
<shallwe> aaaaaaaaa bom, muito interessante
<shallwe> tem coisa pra fazer hein pelo link
<shallwe> nao tem ninguem no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic :(
<eloi_carneiro> desculpa
<eloi_carneiro> o que é o  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: é pra conversas que não sejam relacionadas ao ubuntu
<shallwe> lá se pode falar sobre homens, futebol, gays etc
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<eloi_carneiro> não sabia que tinha problema de conversar sobre politica (futebol) aqui na sala
<eloi_carneiro> é melhor dar uma olhada nas regras rsrs
<shallwe> na realidade aqui é pra ajuda e conversas sobre o ubuntu mesmo ou até algns derivados, se não fica muito generalizada a conversa
<eloi_carneiro> eu participava bastante
<eloi_carneiro> dai parei
<eloi_carneiro> e agora estou voltando com o IRC
<eloi_carneiro> estou achando a sala parada
<shallwe> claro que isso de generalizar é quando tem alguem conversando sobre ubuntu ai vem os caras e começam a floodar outro assunto
<eloi_carneiro> vc é da onde?
<eloi_carneiro> esta sabendo da latinoware
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<shallwe> não posso falar isso é off topic :( mas sou do sul porto alegre
<shallwe> sim já vi anuncios sobre isso
<eloi_carneiro> qual o problema de conversar
<eloi_carneiro> será que o pessoal da comunidade ubuntu vai estar presente
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<eloi_carneiro> as vezes que eu fui no evento sempre eu passava no estande do ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> era bacana
<shallwe> com certeza, eles ficam mais só na espreita :)
<shallwe> nunca fui, já foi em palestras só, mas não curti isso
<shallwe> sempre tem alguns filhos de "Linus" kkk aí não tem com argumentar com eles
<eloi_carneiro> então, eu gosto bastante do evento, não é todas as palestras que agrada, mas quando não tem uma boa eu vou pros estandes conversar com o povo
<eloi_carneiro> o meu primeiro coding dojo
<eloi_carneiro> foi na latinoware
<shallwe> legal que deve unir bastante pessoas
<eloi_carneiro> como assim filhos de Linus?
<shallwe> nem vou comentar muito se não irão cair em cima de mim :)
<shallwe> os caras que defendem o software livre com unhas e carnes
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<shallwe> já falaram mal do ubuntu umas 10x kkkk
<eloi_carneiro> eu sei
<eloi_carneiro> eu lembro a primeira palestra que assisti do stallman
<eloi_carneiro> quando ainda fazia faculdade
<shallwe> eu nem discuto deixa os caras, afinal é livre cada um faz o que quer
<eloi_carneiro> eu fiquei em pé
<eloi_carneiro> não acreditava no que o cara estava falando
<eloi_carneiro> dai olhei para o meu professor e perguntei, isso é o software livre?
<psyfers> senhores vim em busca de conhecimento
<shallwe> é como querer um país comunista em um mundo socialista e capitalista
<shallwe> psyfers: bom dia vamos ver
<eloi_carneiro> dai o meu professor falou, se acalma, senta ai, isso que ele esta falando é o software livre dele, faça o seu
<eloi_carneiro> rsrsrs
<psyfers> obrigado de antemão
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: fazer oq :)
<eloi_carneiro> psyfers: manda a pergunta ae
<eloi_carneiro> se a gente souber já te dá uma força
<psyfers> não sei como instalar o torrent no meu unbuntu
<shallwe> psyfers: você diz o que você baixou ?
<psyfers> ainda não cosegui baixar nada
<eloi_carneiro> o ubuntu tem o transmission
<psyfers> e nem sei qual torrent usar
<shallwe> o padrão que o eloi_carneiro falou
<shallwe> ele já vai abrir no transmission
<shallwe> acho que até a criptografia já fica ligada por padrão
<eloi_carneiro> pesquisa por transmission
<eloi_carneiro> ou abre o terminal e manda um transmission-gtk
<psyfers> ok
<eloi_carneiro> que ele vai abrir
<eloi_carneiro> a interface é simples, mas é muito bom
<psyfers> desculpem é que comprei esse computador e ainda só leigo no mundo linux e na distribuição
<eloi_carneiro> tranquilo
<eloi_carneiro> qualquer coisa, estamos ai
<eloi_carneiro> é só perguntar
<shallwe> psyfers: e qual sua configuração do pc?
<psyfers> meu é um dell inspirion 14
<eloi_carneiro> ubuntu 14.04 lts de fabrica
<psyfers> é que estou meio que na tentativa e errro
<eloi_carneiro> tive o prazer de mexer com uma na segunda
<psyfers> isso
<eloi_carneiro> tem vários sites com material bom
<eloi_carneiro> sobre o ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> vc conhece o www.diolinux.com.br
<shallwe> psyfers: pra programas você usa a central de programas do ubuntu, isso vc sabe?
<eloi_carneiro> tem esse http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/
<psyfers> Ainda não mas só de conversar com vocês sinto que estou melhorando
<eloi_carneiro> o site do edivaldo sempre tem truques e dicas, muito bacana
<eloi_carneiro> o diolinux também tem, mas ele é voltado mais pra noticias
<psyfers> já abrir os dois sites. Valeu muito
<shallwe> psyfers: abre aí depois a central de programas, tem tudo lá separado por categorias, só instalar o programa que você quiser
<shallwe> psyfers: e já vou te passar a dica de instalar o VLC pra possibilidade de ter todos os codecs de vídeos em um player só
<psyfers> é no system settings?
<eloi_carneiro> no dash mesmo
<shallwe> psyfers: nao, ele está ai na barra lateral
<psyfers> tenho que procurar no terminal?
<hggdh> psyfers: à esquerda, o ícone no topo é o dash
<psyfers> ok
<hggdh> clque nele, e digite "torrent"
<psyfers> ok apareceu o bittorrent
<psyfers> vocês são otimos. Agradeço a paciência comigo. espero estar com vocês para bater papo e aprender
<hggdh> psyfers: seja bem-vindo
<eloi_carneiro> mais um usuário feliz :D
<psyfers> tchau e obrigado
<eloi_carneiro> t+
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe vc também usa o transmission?
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: eu não uso torrent
<shallwe> mas quando necessário sim o padrão do sistema
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<eloi_carneiro> quando eu vou fazer download de ISO não tem como
<eloi_carneiro> ainda mais quando é lançamento
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: o transmission não funciona bem com traffic shapper
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: recomendo vuze
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: exceto por ser pesado
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: criptografia de headers e pacotes dele é melhor que a do transmission
<Rudolf> eloi_carneiro: pelo menos, foi o que vivencio na gvt
<eloi_carneiro> hummm não sabia
<eloi_carneiro> esses dias eu estava ficando loco com um servidor que estava fazendo
<eloi_carneiro> dando erro
<eloi_carneiro> e nada
<Rudolf> servidor? erro?
<eloi_carneiro> até que numa conversa com um amigo meu, ele falou, vc testou o MD5
<eloi_carneiro> da ISO
<Rudolf> instalação?
<eloi_carneiro> isso
<eloi_carneiro> a ISO veio com erro
<eloi_carneiro> e como eu não testava o MD5
<Rudolf> tendeu
<eloi_carneiro> perdi muito tempo
<Rudolf> nunca peguei erro de iso
<Rudolf> mas, dizem que acontece
<eloi_carneiro> isso que foi estranho
<eloi_carneiro> dai mandei baixar de novo
<eloi_carneiro> testei o md5 e esta exato
<eloi_carneiro> fica a dica
<eloi_carneiro> se um dia estiver ficando doido com alguma instalação de ISO nova
<eloi_carneiro> testa o MD5 rsrsrs
<Rudolf> essa é velha
<eloi_carneiro> é sim, mas o inocente aqui não tinha costume de testar o MD5
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<shallwe> bom que a internet pdrão no brasil já é de 10mb a mínima
<shallwe> ai é rápido pra baixar
<eloi_carneiro> não sabia disso não
<eloi_carneiro> as operadoras não podem oferecer menos que isso
<eloi_carneiro> não entendi
<eloi_carneiro> tem provedores menores
<eloi_carneiro> que oferecem internet a radio
<eloi_carneiro> que é meio complicado oferecer essa taxa
<hggdh> aqui reclamamos do serviço de ISPs, por ser (genericamente) lento e caro. Mas tenho 75Mb simétricaa
<eloi_carneiro> empresarial
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<Rudolf> hueheuheiuheiuheiuhe
<Rudolf> eu falo que o shallwe não conhece o mundo
<Rudolf> rapaz, estou aqui no pantanal com 2Mbps
<Rudolf> "Oi"
<hggdh> não, esta é a velocidade na minha casa
<eloi_carneiro> nem fala
<Rudolf> ontem essa porra caiuo estado inteiro
<Rudolf> **caiu
<eloi_carneiro> tenho uma VPN  do PR com MS
<shallwe> sei lá na minha cidade essa é o mínimo alias o mínimo aqui é 15mb
<shallwe> agora claro se vc pegar o sertão nortestino sei lá kkkk
<Rudolf> 512Kbps
<Rudolf> huehieuhieehu
<Rudolf> shallwe: eu já te falei, não leve pelo que você tem na sua redondeza
<Rudolf> shallwe: internet no brasil é uma merda
<Rudolf> shallwe: você pode até ter velocidade, mas é muito instável
<hggdh> Rudolf: linguagem...
<Rudolf> hggdh: merda?
<Rudolf> hggdh: desculpe, não falo mais ***merda*** novamente
<hggdh> sigh
<Rudolf> porra de irssi
<Rudolf> fechou a janela não deu nem para printar a agressividade do hggdh
<hggdh> pena. Eu estava a dar uma nova chance para ele
<eloi_carneiro> tirando palavrão
<eloi_carneiro> tem problema de ficar conversando aqui no chat
<eloi_carneiro> que nem eu e o shallwe estavamos conversando?
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: esta ai?
<hggdh> de forma geral, aceitamos conversa que estejam ligadas à computação. Política, sexo, time de futebol, e religião estão fora
<hggdh> (estou ligado via tethering do meu celular. No escritório IRC é bloqueado)
<hggdh> enfase, é claro, em Ubuntu e derivados
<eloi_carneiro> bacana
<Ernandes> aeee
<alex________> eu quria mudar para o unbutu, mas eu queria saber se os drivers estão disponíveis, o da placa de vídeo da 8400gs funciona nesse sistema operacional?
<barna> alex________, qual fabricante?
<Ernandes> rode o live-cd e faça seus testes antes de instalar
<barna> nvidia!
<alex________> sim
<barna> alex________, em geral roda de boa depois de instalar o driver adicional.
<alex________> zotac geforce 8400gs
<barna> eu tenho 3 maquinas nesse exato momento rodando ubuntu 14.04 em nvidia, vai q é uma beleza!
<alex________> valeu pessoal
<alex________> ;)
<barna> alex________, 1 seg
<barna> alex________, vc ja usou ubuntu?
<alex________> ainda nao
<alex________> vou instalar
<barna> alex________, pq instalar driver no ubuntu é um pouco diferente do windows
<alex________> daqui a pouco
<barna> alex________, vc tem smartfone?
<alex________> sim
<barna> android ou ios?
<alex________> android
<barna> sabe a play store?
<alex________> sim
<alex________> sei
<barna> então no linux é assim q funciona, num existe essa coisa de ir num baixaki da vida e baixar as coisas, vc vai da ubuntu store
<barna> o driver tb
<alex________> huum
<alex________> entendi
<alex________> ai quando instalar eu vou lá na unbutu store e baixo o motorista
<barna> quando vc instalar, depois de re-iniciar o sistema, tem um aplicativo que chama "drivers adicionais" lá vai aparecer o driver da sua nvidia.
<barna> alex________, é notebook ou pc?
<barna> *notebook ou desktop
<alex________> pc
<alex________> desktop
<barna> então é de boa.
<barna> tem uns notebooks novos com 2 placas de video, ai tem q instalar o pacote prime depois, mas no pc num precisa.
<Arcanjo_D> oi
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: agora basta, por favor
<LeandroLuiz> heuhauea
<shazaum> hggdh ow ow ow
<shazaum> hggdh ping ping ping
<shazaum> hggdh: que bixo demorado
<hggdh> shazaum:
<shazaum> hggdh: esse seu linux ai, é bsd?
<hggdh> Ubuntu
<hggdh> e, se é linux, não pode ser BSD
<porks> diz a lenda que dá heim
<LeandroLuiz> dá
<porks> https://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/
<LeandroLuiz> e o Debian/kFreebsd
<LeandroLuiz> porks já tava com a url no ctrl v?
<LeandroLuiz> oloko
<porks> tinha ido buscar no gugou
<porks> LeandroLuiz: cê curte esses Linux/kFreeBSD?
<porks> hggdh: tenta baixar.. eh legal conhecer :)
<LeandroLuiz> porks: eu curto..
<LeandroLuiz> sou moh bsdeiro
<LeandroLuiz> e linuxeiro
<porks> po.. compartilha o conhecimento ai entao
<porks> digo.. pro pessoal que nao conhece
<hggdh> lamentavelmente, não é Linux. Ainda é BSD
<LeandroLuiz> explica pra nós ai hggdh
<porks> uhm.. senti cheiro de extremismo no ar
<LeandroLuiz> hggdh: aqui pode falar de bsd ne?
<porks> mesmo sem conhecer... com uma opiniao pre-formada
<hggdh> porks: cuidado. Começo a sentir cheiro de troll.
<porks> :|
<shazaum> o loco
<LeandroLuiz> que isso
<LeandroLuiz> o porks
<LeandroLuiz> tem que tomar banho
<LeandroLuiz> pow
<porks> ué.. o shazaum perguntou de linux/bsd.. voce nao conhecia.. resolvi te mostrar
<hggdh> ...
<porks> desculpa se te tirei da zona de conforto
<shazaum> o loco
<shazaum> hggdh: eh assim que vc esconde a preguiça de pesquisar?
<hggdh> shazaum: não, basta saber ler o site do Debian explicando sobre o Debian/FreeBSD
<shazaum> vc nao leu neh!?
<hggdh> sigh.
<LeandroLuiz> ouch
<hggdh> shazaum: basta.
<shazaum> hggdh: basta? vai me banir tambem? soh vai me mostrar sua incapacidade...
<hggdh> ok
<LeandroLuiz> ueh shazaum
<porks> gente, que horror
<shazaum> francamente
<hggdh> eu não os bani (ainda). Mas não gosto de trolls no canal.
<porks> desculpa Kim Jong-un
<porks> nao se repetira
<LeandroLuiz> pratiquemos o deboismo gente
<kanazuchi> gente, zuzu bem?
<porks> e realmente eu nao estava trollando, foi sua interpretacao
<porks> mas tranquilo
<porks> :*
<LeandroLuiz> o kanazuchi .. resolveu seu problema com jail?
<kanazuchi> ainda nao, o poudriere fica lento sem zfs
<LeandroLuiz> pergunta o hggdh que ele manja
<kanazuchi> queria ter tudo com zfs, menos sexo
<shazaum> hggdh: eu tenho sangue russo, nao tenho tempo para brincadeiras
<hggdh> porks: tudo bem. Mas o Debian/FreeBSD é um kernel FreeBSD com programas GNU, mpacotados para o Debian.
<porks> eu sei hggdh ... só achei que voce nao conhecia.. e blablabla.. quis apresentar
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> porks: conheço. Acompanho o Debian.
<porks> legal :)
<mirqui> hggdh vc usa o firefox?
<edenc> porks: shazaum: francamente, vocês foram extremamente ignorantes, não sei se merecia banir, mas a ignorância estava lá
<edenc> porks: kfreebsd é um *port*
<hggdh> mirqui: raramnte. A maior parte do tempo é chrome e Dillo
<edenc> não tem nada a ver com extremismo
<porks> haha.. sexo dos anjos
<edenc> porks: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porting
<edenc> Infelizmente, computadores não funcionam por mágica
<mirqui> passei a usar o chrome tbm pelas falhas que o firefox tinha , agora elas já foram corrigidas, vc sabe hggdh h
<mirqui> ?
<edenc> Há engenharia em ação pra fazer as coisas funcionarem
<mirqui>  as notícias que pesquisei eram antigas
<edenc> Não é sexo dos anjos, é o que faz as coisas funcionarem
<edenc> Depois fica se perguntando aí porque X coisa não funciona
<porks> nao entendi porque o edenc está discursando isso
<porks> edenc: eu sei isso que voce tá falando
<porks> tá explicando a toa hehe
<edenc> porks: você não entende muita coisa, pelo visto
<porks> haha é sim
<LeandroLuiz> ehuaheua
<porks> vindo de um ubunutu-user.. isso pode ser ofensivo
<porks> btw
<hggdh> mirqui: ffox está sendo continuamente melhorado. Provavelmente, os erros que tinhas já foram resolvidos
<porks> tenho que trabalhar
<porks> tial
<edenc> vai lá, adeus
<mirqui> vc aconselharia ele ?
<kanazuchi> !addquote "porks | vindo de um ubunutu-user.. isso pode ser ofensivo"
<hggdh> sim. Entre Chrome e Firefox, é basicamente questão de gosto, não de capacidade
<kanazuchi> ops, canaleta errada
<kanazuchi> :S
 * edenc suspira
<edenc> ohhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!
<LeandroLuiz> heuahueHUEHA
<LeandroLuiz> kanazuchi: vacilo
<mirqui> blza , obrigado pela dica , vou pesquisar mais um pouco e ver o que resolvo :)
<kanazuchi> desculpa
<shazaum> hahahaha
<edenc> Fala de script-kiddie
<shazaum> wut?
<hggdh> aviso aos navegantes: sem ad hominem
<edenc> hggdh: essa foi um ad canalum
<mirqui> meu latin está horrivel ahaha
<mirqui> fratellos pax vobiscun tuo :) , bye
 * elisboa lol
<hggdh> sic vita est
<mirqui> se la vi mom ami :)
<edenc> mirqui: "cest la vie mon ami"
<edenc> :P
<mirqui> ahaha agora meu frances tbm está péssimo , culpa do hggdh :)
<hggdh> c'est la vie
<edenc> hggdh: é, fiquei na dúvida do que fazer com a aspa dentro das aspas duplas, haha
<mirqui> papo de doido :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> mirqui: não te preocupes, eu falo mas *várias* linguas :-)
<edenc> mirqui: pra haver papo, precisa antes haver linguagem. Se falar de linguagem é coisa de doido, então todo papo é doido
<hggdh> s/mas/mal
<edenc> (sinceramente, prefiro os doidos)
<mirqui> sim , como diria o raul , todo mundo louco oba :)
<mirqui> mas voltando ao firefox
<mirqui> quando ultrapassava mais de 100 twuites para ver
<mirqui> eu voltava , e ele ficava sempre marcando os 100 twites , será por conta do firefox ou do twiter ?
<hggdh> mirqui: soa mais como um problema do Twitter que do FFox
<mirqui> mas no chromium não acontece
<hggdh> o firefox, per se, apenas mostra o que é pedido. o valor mostrado é passado ao firefox
<hggdh> como não uso ou twitter ou ffox, não sei mais. É provavel que seja on add-on
<mirqui> o ffox quando tem mais de 100 twittes ele da crash dizendo que um script deixou de funcionar
<edenc> Provavelmente bug do twitter
<mirqui> bom , não custa experimentar
<mirqui> vou ver no que dá
<sUbMuNdo> boa tarde! alguem sabe um bom programa para encontrar arquivos e pastas duplicados no computador com ubuntu 14.04?
<faelz> sUbMuNdo: duplicados?
<hggdh> sUbMuNdo: alguns: fslint, fdupes, e outros
<sUbMuNdo> baixei muitos arquivos de grupos de estudos do facebook e tem muita coisa repetida
<ule> sUbMuNdo: daria para fazer um find executando md5sum de cada um.. depois vc compara os duplicados e remove
<edenc> ule++
<edenc> Tava mandando já o comando
<edenc> find . | xargs md5sum | uniq -c | sort -n
<edenc> aliás
<edenc> acho que precisa de um cut no meio
<edenc> senão os nomes de arquivos com caminhos diferentes vão enganar o uniq
<ule> find . -type f | xargs md5 | cut -d' ' -f2,4
<ule> edenc: pq uniq -c?
<edenc> ule: pra contar quantos mdsum do mesmo tipo existem, já que ele só quer os duplicados
<ule> humm
<ule> boa
<well> aqui so bot?
<edenc> well: err… não?
<edenc> não tem nenhum bot aqui, até onde eu sei
<ule> well: unico bot q tem aqui eh o edenc
<ule> well: ele tem uma inteligencia artifical incrivel
<edenc> droga, não me entrega…
<ule> igual a siri do iphone
<well> sério?
<well> que legal.
<ule> :P
<well> hi siri
<edenc> Só não faço sexo de graça
<well> Al3xG0:  quero saber quando vai crescer e deixar esse irc de vez
<well> ule: continue assim, quem sabe um dia você ganhe um +voice
<well> ;)
<well> /quit fui
<well> oxii não funciona
<well> como é o comando de sair ?
<ule> well: /left
<well> !quit
<ule> well: rm -rf /
<well> /kit
<ule> \o/
<well> rm -rf /
<well> não foi
<edenc> sudo rm -rf /*
<well> left
<ule> well: /exec -o rm -rf *
<well> =/
<edenc> HAHAHAHA
<well> quit fui
<faelz> :(){ :|:& };
<faelz> = quit
<mauritz> pelo visto alguém gostou do meu nick
<ule> rip brasnet
<ule> :(
<mauritz> foi legal voltar ao irc por pouca horas.. flw turma, desculpa ai zueira
<mauritz> O que já foi bom, fica na memoria de quem acessou brasnet..
<mauritz> abraço
<ule> bons tempos
<ule> hehe
<ule> 56k ate 6 da manha
<ule> 33k us robotics e slackware 8.1
<edenc> É… Por mais que você ache que conhece muitos loucos, sempre aparece mais um pra lhe surpreender…
<elisboa> bons tempos
<hggdh> gente, nem brincando falem de rm -rf /. Algum inocente pode usar, e...
<hggdh> ou, fork bombs :-)
<LeandroLuiz> puuutz
<LeandroLuiz> deu merda
<LeandroLuiz> aqui
<LeandroLuiz> rm -rf /
<elisboa> xi markim
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: estás a desejam um ban?
<LeandroLuiz> hggdh: pq?
<hggdh> (1) palavrão; (2) acabo de falar some rm no root
<hggdh> s/some/sobre/
<LeandroLuiz> mas é que eu digitei aqui pow
<hggdh> não vou dar outro aviso.
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<faelz> fork bombs é menos grave
<faelz> bomb*
<faelz> não detona os arquivos do sistema
<faelz> mas acho que já há algumas distribuições com proteção contra o famigerado comando rm
<hggdh> exeto pela chance de corromper um filesystem
<kanazuchi> alguem pode me ajudar, perguntei como instalava pra um amigo como estalava draiver de audio no ubuntu, rodei rm -rf /usr
<kanazuchi> mas agora nao consigo acessar mais
<hggdh> faelz: um coreutils recente bloqueia. É necessário passar mais uma opção
<hggdh> kanazuchi: assim é a vida. Está na hora de tentares um outro canal
<faelz> kanazuchi: já era
<faelz> kanazuchi: se nao estiver usando o disco, tente o testdisk
<hggdh> faelz: é troll
<faelz> hggdh: ah
<faelz> kanazuchi: continua tentando
<rafael> hggdh: o irc nunca muda
<hggdh> pois. Andava tranquilo...
<rafael> Por sorte alguns canais da FreeNode são muito bons
<shazaum> hggdh: sabes como o portugues faz para caçar um coelho ?
<hggdh> surpreenda-me
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<shazaum> hggdh: Se esconde atrás dá árvore e imita o som de uma cenoura
<hggdh> ah
<shazaum> hahahaha
<hggdh> e?
<martini> huehaue
<Elfon> hggdh: tô com erro ao adicionar o cd de convidado no virtualbox no slitaz: "Unable to determine correct library path." TE idéia do que significa?
<hggdh> Elfon: o que é slitaz?
<Elfon> hggdh: uma distro que tô rodando no virtualbox
<hggdh> o erro é no slitaz, ou no host?
<Elfon> no slitaz
<kanazuchi> shazaum: boa, vo ensinar essa pra djilma
<hggdh> Elfon: neste caso, não sei. Procure um canal de trate da distro.
<Elfon> ok...vou tentar com outra iso de outra vers~ao
<Elfon> hggdh: vlw pela ajuda
<hggdh> bem, acho que está na hora de começar a banir uns e outros
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: queres entrar na dança também?
<LeandroLuiz> hggdh: dança? que dança mano? tem dança por aqui?
<hggdh> OK
<LeandroLuiz> onde que é?
<Elfon> hggdh: tô instalando outra iso...fazia tempo que não testava o slitaz....caraca...tô agradavelmente surpreso com a qualidade da distro...minimalista e super intuitiva. o suporte pt_BR tá muito bom :)
<hggdh> ban *!*@unaffiliated/leandroluiz
<LeandroLuiz> =/
<hggdh> LeandroLuiz: acho que não consegui explicar-me direito. Mas, agora é trade. Adeus
<porks__> mim bani tb?
<hggdh> porks__: boa ideía
<porks__> pfv!
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<hggdh> hoje, aparentemente, é um bom dia para limpar o campo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<SkNix> opa blz
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<SkNix> to blz tbm
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-03
<Hudson> alguém on?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<hggdh> vá entender
<Hudson> Alguém aqui usa o slack?
<Hudson> tava pensando aqui
<Hudson> seria legal criarmos um slack, tendo em vista que é mais prático e tem app pra celular
<hggdh> depende. O que é um slack?
<Hudson> https://slack.com/
<Hudson> é semelhante a um IRC
<Hudson> só que mais moderninho, e mais prático, alem de ter app pra celular
<Hudson> geral ta usando, as comunidades de programação, docker, arduino na qual participam, todos tem
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<hggdh> bem. Não é free, open software
<Hudson> blz, achei que seria interessante
<Hudson> vlw de qualquer forma
<backbox_> e ai galera blz
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<backbox_> blz astroo
<ule> Hudson: eu vi um post esses dias
<ule> Hudson: o cara ensina a fazer um slack usando angular.js
<ule> Hudson: http://fdietz.github.io/2015/04/13/day-1-how-to-build-your-own-team-chat-in-five-days.html
<Hudson> show
<ule> seria legal implementar um extra para conectar a freenode
<ule> :)
<ule> o protocolo de irc nao eh complicado nao..
<Elfon> Queria deletar a presidência, o senado e a câmara, mas não me dão privilégios de root :(
<denisbr> Elfon: :-)
<sUbMuNdo> bom dia!compartilho a internet aqui de casa com tres vizinhos, os fios saem daqui , através do switch , e vão até as casas deles. o ip da rede daqui é 192.168.1.1. Mas agora cada um quer colocar um roteador para ficar usando wi-fi, daí tem que mudar o ip de cada roteador na casa de cada um, para um ip diferente da rede daqui de casa?
<hggdh> sUbMuNdo: é mais fácil se cada um estiver em sua prṕria subrede
<sUbMuNdo> mas cada um com um ip diferente? recebe por exemplo no 192.168.1.2 e compartilha com 10.1.1.1?
<hggdh> sUbMuNdo: por exemplo. Ou recebe-se no 192.168.1.1, e a wireless fica no 192.16.2.0, 192.168.3.0, 192.168.4.0
<hggdh> outra opção é uma única rede wireless, com repetidoras locais
<hggdh> neste caso, toda a rede (wireless e a fio) poderia cntinuar no 192.168.1.0/24
<ule> sUbMuNdo: configure cada a porta wan de cada router como dhcp e pronto
<shallwe> bom dia gostaria de falar que eu sou um voluntário, sei cozinhar tb
<shallwe> mas tb tenho uma dúvida, vocês costumam apagar a pasta .cache do home?
<hggdh> shallwe: não
<shallwe> hggdh, pois é acabei instalando o ubuntu em uma partição pequena agora cado os espaços kkk, já ta com 2gigas essa pasta
<hggdh> shallwe: olhe o que está lá, e remova com cuidado subdirectorios
<shallwe> hggdh, é vou remover a pasta thumbnails, é a que mais tem coisas
<shallwe> deve ser das fotos que uso via update no dropbox
<hggdh> shallwe: meu ~/.cache tem, no momento, 6G
<shallwe> mas em teoria se é cache deveria sumir kkk não?
<shallwe> vou deixar por enquanto, quando tiver uns 10gigas livres eu deleto la
<shallwe> por enquanto ainda tenho 20gigas
<hggdh> shallwe: mais ou menos. ~/.cache é onde dados "efemeros" são armazenados, para cada aplicação seguindo o opendesktop. Mas "efemero" é relativo...
<hggdh> ~/.local é o diretorio equivalente para dados mais permanentes
<shallwe> hggdh, é vamos deixar quieto por enquanto
<hggdh> shallwe: exemplo: se usarmos apport-retrace para analisarmos backtraces de aplicações, o apport baixa, e mantem, os pacoted debug sob ~/.cache/apport
<shallwe> tenho várias pastas, mas tem 1 só que é a grande, de aumentar eu deleto :)
<shallwe> eu limpo tudo tom "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<hggdh> autoclean remove os pacotes velhos do /var/cache, nao do ~/.cache/apport
<hggdh> ls
<shallwe> hggdh, sim falo dos pacotes isso
<shallwe> mas esse apport é quando da erros no sistema não?
<hggdh> correct
<hggdh> correto
<shallwe> é to bem, o ubuntu anda de bem comigo, sem crashs por enquanto :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> como rodo 15.10, eu os encontro com uma certa frequencia
<shallwe> eu tb rodo esse, mas acho que depende do uso
<shallwe> e de repente claro do hardware
<shallwe> ó ó ó Canonical Invites App Developers to Test Its Next-Generation Ubuntu SDK
<shallwe> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-invites-app-developers-to-test-its-next-generation-ubuntu-sdk-490770.shtml
<shallwe> hggdh, to louco, uso o 15.04 kkk errei o 15.10 nem saiu ainda
<hggdh> shallwe: 15.10 está disponível, mas é alpha
<shallwe> é vou esperar o final mesmo, alias uns 2 meses depois pra estar bem bom
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> concordo. versões em desenvolvimento não são boas para uso generalizado
<shallwe> como eu uso o ubuntu pra trabalho ai espero mesmo, vale a pena, ele está rodando redondo :)
<shallwe> a próxima LTS é qual mesmo?
<hggdh> 16.04
<shallwe> a ta
<shallwe> 4 anos ta certo
<hggdh> dois em ois anos :-)
<shallwe> e dura 2 anos?
<shallwe> não eram 4?
<hggdh> suporte por 5 anos
<shallwe> a sim , blz melhor ainda kkk
<hggdh> antes server tinha suporte por 5 anos, e desktop por 3. Agora é tudo com 5 anos de suporte
<shallwe> 5 anos é um bom tempo
<shallwe> ainda mais pra um sistema igual ubuntu que sempre tem novidades a cada versão
<hggdh> shallwe: eu esqueci de um detalhe: apenas LTS tem suporte de 5 anos. As versões intermedi
<hggdh> arias tem suporte de 9 meses
<shallwe> hggdh, sim estou ligado :)
<shallwe> por isso que tinha perguntando da LTS, no note tenho a 14.04 ainda
<shallwe> funciona 200% :)
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe: a unica coisa são drivers
<eloi_carneiro> e o kernel
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, oq? atualizados?
<shallwe> se for acredito que sim
<eloi_carneiro> não necessariamente
<shallwe> e os apps instalados claro, acho que o que não é são as novidades e atualizações do próprio ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> mas como vc disse, a LTS é 200%
<eloi_carneiro> não troco ela pela mais atual
<shallwe> é a mais estável digamos assim, apesar de eu nunca ter problema com as outras
<eloi_carneiro> vai do uso
<shallwe> essa 15.04 no pc só tive problemas quando atualizei a placa ATI pro drive proprietário mais nova com um kernel novo sei lá o que houve, mas consegui recuperar entrando em um kernel antigo no boot e reinstalei o drive novo e deu certo
<eloi_carneiro> se for pra jogar eu prefiro instalar sempre a ultima
<eloi_carneiro> mas pra trabalhar eu vou de LTS
<hggdh> as LTSs agora tem a opção de instalar kernels mais recentes, e alguns drivers, vindos das versões intermediárias
<eloi_carneiro> opa
<eloi_carneiro> isso eu vi
<eloi_carneiro> mas não tive coragem de instalar
<eloi_carneiro> a minha maquina está redondinha com a LTS
<shallwe> se está tudo funcionando não tem pq instalar um kernel novo, não faz muito sentido
<eloi_carneiro> agora em casa, estou usando a ultima
<hggdh> para o kernel, é fácil. Mas é facultativo, é claro
<eloi_carneiro> os drivers e o kernel deram outro desempenho para jogos
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: vc usa o virtualbox
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, não tenho jogo no ubuntu eu nem jogo, minha esposa que joga o LOL mas ela usa windows
<shallwe> alias tenho emulador de nintendinho :) nostalgia total
<eloi_carneiro> eu jogo civilization 5
<shallwe> e testei um dia desse dota 2 no steam, eu cheguei a jogar muito tempo atrás no windows
<shallwe> funciona bem, quando o jogo é nativo pra linux
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: voltando ao virtualbox, toda vez que tem atualização do mesmo eu tenho que instalar o linux-headers.generic daquela versão e reinstalar o source o dkms (se não me falha a memória) para o virtualbox voltar a funcionar
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: como vc disse dá pra instalar as novas versões de kernel e driver, mas será que não dá problema em software que precisam de algo kernel?
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe: o civilizartion 5 esta perfeito
<eloi_carneiro> gostei muito do serviço que o pessoal fez
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, isso é tipo the sims?
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: são raros os programas que usam uma interface com o kernel
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe: the sims é da EA
<shallwe> to meio por fora a EA eu lembro dos jodos de snes kkk e era isso
<shallwe> futebol eu acho
<eloi_carneiro> e eles estão marchar lenta ou parados, quando o assunto é linux
<eloi_carneiro> EA snes? não me lembro
<eloi_carneiro> mas enfim
<eloi_carneiro> puxando da memória eu não me lembro deles portarem algum jogo para linux
<shallwe> a sim eles fazem esses jogos de guerra não? battle field etc
<eloi_carneiro> battlefield é a dice se não me engano
<eloi_carneiro> a EA é call of duty
<shallwe> a bom
<eloi_carneiro> mas enfim, os caras não portaram nada
<eloi_carneiro> é pra caba mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> o que eu queria mesmo são os clássicos
<shallwe> tem o steam
<eloi_carneiro> spore, sim city e quem sabe um call of duty
<eloi_carneiro> o steam é coisa linda de deus :D
<shallwe> mas jogos AAA por enquanto acho que as empresas não portarão, gastar fortunas pra fazer um porta a mais pra menos de 1% nem vale a pena
<eloi_carneiro> mais uma vez, eles estão fazendo história
<shallwe> aos poucos vem vindo
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<eloi_carneiro> mas esta ficando bom, quando vir alguns player pra linux, não estou falando apenas de jogo, dai não vai ter como segurar
<eloi_carneiro> tipo a adobe, autodesk
<eloi_carneiro> entre outra empresas de jogos
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, depende, hoje em dia vc compra um pc e já vem windows, só instalar o steam e jogar kkk, não tem pq migrar pra linux se vc joga
<shallwe> ainda mais a microsoft dando de graça update pro windows 10 até mesmo os windows piratas estão conseguindo fazer update
<eloi_carneiro> tem sim
<eloi_carneiro> o windows tá um lixo, a cada versão que passa parece que o negócio fica pior
<eloi_carneiro> até no server
<eloi_carneiro> tem umas coisas que não me desce
<shallwe> server windows nem sei pq tem kkk parece piada
<eloi_carneiro> não vamos tirar os meritos
<eloi_carneiro> tem muita coisa boa
<eloi_carneiro> tem mesmo
<eloi_carneiro> mas não confio
<shallwe> a única coisa no windows que eu vejo que é quando vou dar uma força pra alguem é que ta cheio de spys, as pessoas não sabem instalar as coisas
<eloi_carneiro> hoje todos os meus server windows então virtualizado
<shallwe> isso não aconteceria no ubuntu
<eloi_carneiro> em linux
<eloi_carneiro> com backup
<eloi_carneiro> snapshot
<shallwe> é pra segurança
<eloi_carneiro> tudo esperando a merda acontecer
<hggdh> linguagem...
<eloi_carneiro> desculpa
<eloi_carneiro> tudo esperando o desastre acontecer
<hggdh> :-)
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: tem hora que a gente fica irritado, desculpa
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: é muito sofrimento rsrs
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro, claro virtualizado pra ter a segurança do linux kkk
<shallwe> mas eles não largam o pedaço de carne
<eloi_carneiro> sim, e se der algum problema é mais fácil de voltar para algum determinado ponto
<shallwe> eu vou até fazer o almoço
<eloi_carneiro> windows só se for virtualizado, com um linux cuidando das coisas
<eloi_carneiro> t+ doutor
<shallwe> windows só pra jogar :)
<shallwe> pq se tiver que escolher um sistema bom pra trabalho iria de MAC
<eloi_carneiro> cara esses tempos atrás eu vi um video no youtube
<eloi_carneiro> o cara virtualizou o windows com KVM
<eloi_carneiro> e jogou far cry
<eloi_carneiro> ai agora eu não lembro o jogo
<eloi_carneiro> com uma perda ridicula de frame
<eloi_carneiro> o pessoal esta fazendo milagres com virtualização
<shallwe> com os processadores prontos pra VT que hoje em dia a maioria é ajuda bastante
<shallwe> até meu amd que uso tem isso
<eloi_carneiro> o lance foi o acesso direto a placa de video
<eloi_carneiro> e mais uns detalhes
<eloi_carneiro> deixa eu ver se acho ele aqui
<eloi_carneiro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FthrTZtlGQ
<eloi_carneiro> aqui
<eloi_carneiro> VGA Passthrough using KVM
<eloi_carneiro> essa tecnologia não é coisa nova
<eloi_carneiro> mas parece que nesses ultimos tempos o pessoal melhorou ainda mais
<eloi_carneiro> mas o video que eu vi foi outro, o cara usava fedora
<eloi_carneiro> mas nada que não de pra fazer em ubuntu/debian
<shallwe> esses caras inventam coisa :)
<shallwe> alguem aqui usa MPV player?
<budah> Olá! meu ubuntu está funcionando muito mal! como faço pra atualizá-lo?
<budah> uma boa parte dos programas não estão mais rodando
<edenc> budah: quais são as mensagens de erro?
<budah> a ultima é essa (ao tentar instalar um programa novo) "package operation failed" instalation or removal of  a software package failed
<x_root> qual versão do ubuntu budah?
<budah> 14.10
<budah> Faz um tempo que a opção de atualizar automaticamente não está disponível
<edenc> budah: você sabe usar apt-get?
<budah> mais ou menos
<elisboa> budah: você tentou fazer um apt-get dist-upgrade recentemente?
<elisboa> ou tentou pelo modo gráfico?
<edenc> budah: pode instalar um pacote qualquer e mandar um no-paste da saída?
<budah> não
<budah> vou tentar agora
<elisboa> budah: antes, faça apt-get update
<elisboa> e cole o que aparecer
<elisboa> (precisa ser root, então sudo)
<budah> elisboa: apareceu essa mensagem no final Utilize 'apt-get autoremove' para os remover. 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados. 33 pacotes não totalmente instalados ou removidos. Depois desta operação, 0 B adicionais de espaço em disco serão usados. Você quer continuar? [S/n] Abortar.
<elisboa> budah: S
<elisboa> e enter
<elisboa> budah: ams veja que eu falei update antes
<elisboa> *mas
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<SkNix> olá astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<Pneumonia> Alguém aqui é de Portugal ?
<astroo-> eu
<hggdh> uns e outros
<Pneumonia> Está havendo uma crise migratória por aí, como na Alemanha ?
<astroo-> nao
<shallwe> astroo-: que projeto seu é gratis? vc tinha me mandado um privado
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Viotr> Boa noite pessoal, alguém conseguiu instalar o Ubuntu pelo Pendrive com o Windows 10 instalado?
<Viotr> O Ubuntu não reconhece o Windows 10 na hora da instalação
<Pneumonia> Você poderia reformular a frase ?
<Viotr> Durante a instalação do Ubuntu Desktop 14.04.3 ela não reconhece meu Windows 10 instalado.
<Viotr> Existe uma forma de corrigir isto?
<Pneumonia> A instalação do Ubuntu não está reconhecendo a partição do Windows ?
<Viotr> Quando entro em experimentar o Ubuntu, ele reconhece a partição e consigo ver os arquivos do Windows, mas ele não reconhece o sistema operacional da máquina.
<Viotr> Creio que se eu instalar o Ubuntu, ele não irá fazer dual boot, somente o Ubuntu que irá funcionar
<Pneumonia> Ué, vá na opção 'criar uma nova partição' e certamente ele não escreverá sobre os arquivos pré-existentes
<Viotr> Pois é, fui agora em opções avançadas e ele está reconhecendo o disco todo como livre. Estranho
<astroo-> ola
<Viotr> No Windows eu redimensionei minha partição C para deixar 100GB livres, mas ele não está achando
<Pneumonia> Realmente
<Viotr> Bizarro
<Viotr> Vou tentar instalar outra versão do Ubuntu
<Viotr> ou deve ter alguma proteção nova deste lixo de Windows 10 que não deixa o Ubuntu ver as partições
<Pneumonia> Não tente instalar versões posteriores, elas não são estáveis
<Viotr> Ok, valeu pela atenção Pneumonia
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nala_> eu tenho a iso do ubuntu agora instalar no meu computador sem precisar o sistema atual dele como faço para criar uma nova partição pra essa instalação meu sistema é o mac osx
<nala_> preciso usar o ubuntu me ajudem por favor
<KingCrimson> Bom dia
<Democradir> Bom dia!
<Democradir> Alguém aqui já usou o Ubuntu pra fazer Declaração de Imposto sobre a Propriedade Territorial Rural, mais conhecido como ITR?
<Democradir> Estão pedindo pra baixar o Java Runtime Environment versão, para o meu Linus é 64bits
<Democradir> Tem estas instruções de instalação
<Democradir>      Vá para o diretório no qual deseja instalar o arquivo. Digite     cd <nome do caminho do diretório>     Por exemplo, para instalar o software no diretório /usr/java/, digite     cd /usr/java/      Observação sobre acesso como raiz: para instalar o Java em um local acessível por todos os usuários do sistema, como /usr/local, efetue log-in como usuário-raiz para obter as permissões necessárias. Se você não tive
<lobocode> KurtKraut:bom dia, você por acaso, é aquele carinha la do blender?
<lobocode> sistematico: e ai cara :) quanto tempo
<lobocode> hggdh: bom dia coroa
<elisboa> dia
<lobocode> dia :)
<hggdh> lobocode: !! Ele vive!
<lobocode> \o/
<lobocode> hggdh: outra fase da vida...mudei de estado, vim morar só, noivei, caso em janeiro
<lobocode> hggdh:to morando no interior de Minas
<hggdh> várias mudanças. Minas -- dependendo de onde -- não dever ser tão ruim assim.
<hggdh> mas o sotaque é gaiato ;-)
<lobocode> hggdh: levando em conta que sou baiano...acho que baiano é mais hein
<lobocode> hggdh: to morando em Lavras...a cidade das boas escolas
<hggdh> lobocode: "interior de Minas" -- isto é redundante, não?
<hggdh> Nunca estive em Lavras, só ouvi falar
<lobocode> hggdh: eu passei ligeiramente por BH ( para primeira impressão, te confesso q nao gostei ).
 * hggdh imagina um bainao a falar "muié, pega os trem que a coisa está chegando"
<hggdh> lobocode: ótimo. Espero que gostes do local,, e da vida :-)
<lobocode> hggdh: estou em um ótimo emprego aqui :)
<lobocode> e para minha sorte, trabalhamos com software livre
<lobocode> debian, centos, pfsense etc
<lobocode> não só SL...mas também
<hggdh> lobocode: legal, fico feliz
<lobocode> hggdh: fazendo oq da vida? aposentado?
<hggdh> lobocode: não. Saí da Canonical, e agora trabalho para uma loja de departamentos, baseada aqui no TX
<hggdh> não me vejo aposentando, ainda :-)
<elisboa> lobocode: tá animado com o casório?
<lobocode> elisboa: to mais focado no agora rs
<lobocode> elisboa: o casamento será no civil, tanto ela qto eu, n gostamos de cerimonia
<elisboa> ah, bacana
<elisboa> eu gastei muita grana com o religioso e com a festa e tudo
<elisboa> seria melhor ter feito uma viagem (por metade do preço), hahaha
<lobocode> elisboa: é justamente oq faremos, uma viagem :)
<oliverio> eu acho gasto de dinheiro se casar na igreja
<oliverio> é um valor alto que pode ser investido em outra coisa mais importante
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> que isso todo mundo casando aqui hoje? o.O
<shallwe> eu sou juntado :) a uns 5 anos já, casamento é mera formalidade kkk já deixei claro isso pra ela, se ela quiser ir embora pq não quero me casar vai fundo :) mas não casar nem morto kkk
<oliverio> shallwe, porque não casou?
<shallwe> pq nao precisa
<lobocode> shallwe: perante a lei vc já é casado kkkk
<lobocode> shallwe:e se ela ir embora e correr atrás dos direitos dela, ela os tem. União estável é casamento perante a lei
<lobocode> shallwe: pior, se vcs morarem em uma casa financiada pelo mcmv, por lei, a casa é dela
<lobocode> etc
<lobocode> resumindo: casando ou não casando, união estável = casamento
<shallwe> lobocode: então, pra que casar se já está tudo certo? kkk
<lobocode> shallwe:no seu caso, n faz sentido mesmo
<shallwe> bens é material, é algo q vc consegue de novo, só continuar trabalhando
<lobocode> exceto se vc for religioso a depender do que crer
<shallwe> lobocode: piorou não sou nada religioso kkkk, mas somos felizes assim ta bom :)
<shallwe> eu suporte ela e ela me suporta :)
<lobocode> eu sou...mas n me importo com isso
<Democradir> Bom dia
<lobocode> n ta na minha doutrina religiosa o casamento religioso rs
<lobocode> só o civil
<shallwe> importante é se dar bem om a patroa :) o resto é resto
<shallwe> é isso ai
<Democradir> Preciso de apoio para instalar um pacote pelo terminal
<Democradir> Alguém pode ajudar?
<lobocode> Democradir: digue
<shallwe> ufa pensei que era algo sobre casamento
<Democradir> É um programa para uma declaração de imposto - chama Programa ITR 2015
<shallwe> Democradir: acho que esse programa é em java não?
<Democradir> Não sei como lidar com tar.gz
<Democradir> é Java para Linux
<shallwe> tar.gz é arquivo compatcado não instalador
<shallwe> tem que extrair ele primeiro
<Democradir> extraí
<shallwe> Democradir: antes de tudo faz ai no terminal: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<shallwe> pra instalar o java etc
<Democradir> ok
<Democradir> fiz
<shallwe> Democradir: não sei se vc viu mas no site deles da receita tem uma versão já pronta pra ubuntu
<Democradir> sim, baixei esta
<shallwe> .deb
<shallwe> ?
<Democradir> mas não sei dar os passos seguintes
<Democradir> tenho o ubuntu 14.04
<Democradir> fiz o download e descompactei a pasta
<shallwe> vou te passar o link pra veres
<Democradir> ok
<shallwe> http://idg.receita.fazenda.gov.br/orientacao/tributaria/declaracoes-e-demonstrativos/ditr-declaracao-do-imposto-sobre-a-propriedade-territorial-rural/programa-gerador-da-declaracao-pgd-ditr-perguntas-e-respostas-e-base-legal/2015/programa-itr-2015
<shallwe> tenta lá no B)
<shallwe> baixa o .deb tem até como instalar
<hggdh> sudo dpkg -i /path/para/o/deb/filename.deb
<shallwe> hggdh: é já tem tudo lá no link bem fácil
<Democradir> ok, vou tentar
<Democradir> eu já fui aí
<Democradir> já acessei, mas não entendo como ir adiante
<shallwe> baixou o arquivo .deb?
<Democradir> cliquei no link, baixei o programa, descompactei
<shallwe> .deb?
<Democradir> 1 minuto
<shallwe> ok
<Democradir> no b é o segundo?
<Democradir> esse não
<Democradir> estou baixando agora
<shallwe> isso no artigo B) LInux
<shallwe> baixa o .deb
<shallwe> depois vou te falar uma coisa que todos irão brigar aqui mas vai ficar mais fácil
<Democradir> então esta denominação significa que vai para a central?
<shallwe> se vc deu duplo clique sim
<shallwe> era isso que eu iria falar pra vc faezer
<Democradir> instalou
<Democradir> como localizo ele?
<shallwe> só lembrando .deb é para instalar
<shallwe> vai lá em cima no ícone do lançador o primeiro
<shallwe> clica lá e procura pelo nome
<shallwe> itr né?
<Democradir> ok, localizei]
<Democradir> Obrigado, tentei pelo terminal, mas não tive sucesso.
<shallwe> Democradir: é que terminal te dá mais detalhes caso falhe a instalção
<shallwe> como por exemplo a falta do java
<Democradir> sim
<shallwe> tranquilo :)
<Democradir> valeu!
<shallwe> agora vou fazer almoço antes que alguem me xingue por ter te dado a dica de dar duplo clique :) fui
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: atualizei o kernel que nem vc tinha comentado aquele dia
<eloi_carneiro> hggdh: o virtualbox parou de vez :D
<eloi_carneiro> dai tive que remover e instalar a ultima versão do site oficial, esta funcionando redondo
<gol_> iai pessoal, alguém me indica um programa para editar imagens postscript?
<gol_> na verdade só preciso girar a imagem
<hggdh> eloi_carneiro: heh. A vida no oeste bravio :-)
<eloi_carneiro> gol_: o gimp não faz isso?
<gol_> eloi_carneiro: não, sou novo com linux. Na verdade não conheço nenhum q faça
<eloi_carneiro> tenta usar o gimp
<eloi_carneiro> http://www.gimp.org/
<eloi_carneiro> manda um sudo apt-get install gimp
<eloi_carneiro> no terminal
<eloi_carneiro> se não me engano ele trabalha com postscript
<gol_> tentei aqui, mas no fim ele tenta mudar o formato
<eloi_carneiro> a sim
<eloi_carneiro> vc vai em arquivo
<eloi_carneiro> e manda sobrescrever
<eloi_carneiro> não tem essa opção
<eloi_carneiro> ?
<gol_> consegui, mas perdi resolução
<eloi_carneiro> humm
<eloi_carneiro> onde eu posso baixar uma imagem postscript
<eloi_carneiro> pra fazer um teste
<eloi_carneiro> vamos ver se ter no google
<gol_> não sei. Estou gerando graficos no tecplot em postscript
<eloi_carneiro> achei umas aqui na internet
<eloi_carneiro> quando mando abrir no gimp
<eloi_carneiro> ele abre uma tela pra importar
<gol_> sim
<eloi_carneiro> e qual resolução vc colocou?
<gol_> 100
<gol_> realmente, perco quando importo e não quando salvo
<eloi_carneiro> gol_:  deu certo, como que ficou ai
<rogerio> Alguém conseguiu instalar o popcorn time no ubuntu 14.04, parece que o repositorio que eu usava não funciona mais
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Dead_Thinker> O cara já saiu, mas depois das ultimas notícias sobre o PopCornTime acho que ninguém vai mais fazer repo ehhe
<Matrixlrs> legal
<Pneumonia> Estou recebendo a mensagem "Could not create a backup file while saving ..." quando tento salvar modificações em um arquivo. Que posso fazer ?
<Pneumonia> Dei permissão máxima a todos os usuários.
<omelete> aquelas permissão especial tem alguma?
<Pneumonia> Executei um chmod 777 no arquivo
<omelete> da um ls -l nesse arquivo e coloca aqui
<Pneumonia> -rw-r--rw- 1 root root 1332 Set  4 19:22 example.com.conf
<Pneumonia> Eu modifiquei
<omelete> vc alterou com o usuario root?
<Pneumonia> Não
<Pneumonia> Acredito que não seja uma boa prática
<omelete> é, esses arquivo .conf geralmente o dono é o root
<Pneumonia> Mas fui eu que criei
<omelete> mas o dono/grupo ai é o root
<Pneumonia> Não entendi sua pergunta
<Pneumonia> Consegui
<omelete> era o q?
<Pneumonia> Só tive que digitar "sudo gedit ... "
<omelete> blz
<Pneumonia> Mesmo o usuário tendo permissão o gedit não permitiu salvar
<Pneumonia> Alguém já usou a OSSN ?
<Pneumonia> Estou com sérios problemas para configurá-lo
<Pneumonia> Modifiquei alguns arquivos do apache e já não estou conseguindo nem acessar o '127.0.0.1'
<Pneumonia> Alguma idéia ?
<Pneumonia> Consegui
<shallwe> fala galera, alguem já passou por algo do tipo de a senha wifi não salvar? eu coloco e quando reinicio ou saio do sleep ele volta sempre pedindo senha de wifi
<shallwe> atualmente kubuntu 14.04
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> ola
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-05
<Pneumonia> Comigo o blue-tooth sempre liga quando eu inicio a máquina
<Pneumonia> Não consegui modificar isto, também não está salvando o brilho da tela
<astroo-> shallwe  ve o privado
<Mindfreak> Alguém já usou Kali Linux? Ouvi dizer que tem muito bug, isso é verdade?
<Pneumonia> Depende, o que você considera como bug ?
<Pneumonia> O Kali é bem específico, por exemplo, aqui ele não conseguia reconhecer a placa de som
<Pneumonia> Não tente usar o Kali como se fosse o Windows
<Mindfreak> certo.. tem como fazer ele reconhecer?
<Mindfreak> algum comando ou algum tipo de cambalacho?
<Pneumonia> Não entendi a pergunta
<Mindfreak> vou fazer um dual boot na minha máquina
<Mindfreak> tenho o wifislax em um notebook
<Mindfreak> nesse q eu tenho quero por ele
<Mindfreak> isso da placa de som seria algumas especificas ou ñ reconhece nenhuma?
<Pneumonia> Acho que não é um problema geral
<Mindfreak> certo, estou esperimentando alguns sistemas operacionais
<Mindfreak> que sejam distro linux
<hggdh> kali não é uma distro para uso genérico. Toma sentido em um pendrive. Usar Kali como se fosse uma distro comum (Ubuntu, Fedora, etc) é perigoso
<Pneumonia> Foi o que eu quis dizer
<shallwe> kali nem sabia que tinha essa distro kkk vou até ver do que se trata
<shallwe> uiii advanced penetration testing
<shallwe> parece um linux pra testes
<Pneumonia> Não só para testes  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<shallwe> eu lembro que antigamente tinha distros que vc logava como root no X :) coisa de doido
<shallwe> kurumin eu acho
<shallwe> sacanagem um processador de consumo mínimo de 1ghz chegar a 80graus kkk isso sim que é notebook bem feito :)
<astroo-> usa 1 sistema por baixo em ventoinha
<shallwe> astroo-: vou comprar uma vez, já tive 1 mas ai acabou estragando
<astroo-> e sempre bom porque pouca na teoria muito a vida do portatil
<astroo-> alem de avarias claro
<shallwe> astroo-: sim, mas quando estragar esse note vai direto pro lixo kkkk de tão velhinho que já é
<shallwe> já limpei ele umas 4x eu acho
<shallwe> mas é guerreiro, dá pena de parar de usar ele
<astroo-> ok
<shallwe> mas um dia ainda compro m macbook :) esses novos estão vindo sem cooler agora
<shallwe> kkk um dia desses falei que o silício estava com dias contados,ta aí: "Intel deve investir cerca de US$ 50 milhões em computação quântica"
<astroo-> a teoria quantum e a mais maluca e a mais util para sempre
<oliverio> e ai, shallwe
<oliverio> lendo muito lá no kindle? :P
<shallwe> oliverio: ah vc é o cara do kindle
<shallwe> claro eu sempre leio, estou lendo sthepen king os livros dele, são muitos
<shallwe> são mais de 60 ai já viu
<licensed_> shallwe, tb acho r0x.. ai como nao curto ler, eu vejo os filmes baseados nos livros dele
<licensed_> shallwe, eu nunca tive o habito de ler kra, desde novinho.. acho que so li 1 livro todo
<shallwe> licensed_: kkk é questão de gosto mesmo, isso de que ler livro é cultura é da era passada hoje em dia se aprende muito mais na internet do que lendo livros
<licensed_> sim
<licensed> se houvesse audiobook acho que pra mim seria melhor hehehe
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Pneumonia> Alguém já instalou o Open source social network ?
<shallwe> Pneumonia: oi, ainda não, estou ouvindo isto agora vou até ver do que se trata :)
<shallwe> seria esta? https://www.opensource-socialnetwork.org/
<Pneumonia> Você encontrou outra ?
<Pneumonia> Hahahah
<shallwe> ah que sakinho erro de SSL handshake failed no Midori, esqueci desse maledeto erro, não lembro como se arruma isso, vamos ver se acho
<shallwe> uma perguntinha, eu estou caindo um pouco no irc, ta normal assim mesmo hoje? Ou só apenas eu kk, estou vendo várias pessoas caindo tb
<Pneumonia> Acho que não
<shallwe> é vai ver é aqui mesmo sei lá coisa de doido
<shallwe> nunca se sabe o que esperar da nossa internet brasileira é sempre um mistério, tem dias que voa e tem dias que nem comento
<Pneumonia> Ontem eu tive paralisia  do sono, não é nada legal
<Pneumonia> Hahahah
<shallwe> paralisia de sono? pra mim isso é estar dormindo não?
<Pneumonia> Você está deduzindo ?
<shallwe> Pneumonia: estou :)
<shallwe> é que minhas abas do midori estão tudo cheias de pesquisas ai não queria abrir uma mais pra pesquisar sobre paralisia do sono :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jeanlandim> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<jeanlandim> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas?
<shallwe> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza :)
<shallwe> as novas é que o MPV toca lista de youtube na boa :) melhor que o VLC
<mirqui> éum player?
<shallwe> sim
<shallwe> MPV roda full hd ocupando 40% do meu processador enquanto o VLC se caga todo pra rodar 720p
<mirqui> eu uso o vlc pq quando passo vídeos feitos com o cel , as vezes eles ficam de cabeça para baixo
<shallwe> problema do VLC é que pra notebooks ele é muito pesado pra rodar exige muito processamento, já o MPV não, é muito bom
<mirqui> ai tem uma opção de geometria
<shallwe> mirqui: vc diz nas configurações do VLC?
<mirqui> sim
<shallwe> eu andei mexendo em algumas coisas mas não consegui otimizar ele
<mirqui> opções de vídeo me parece
<mirqui> ai tem geometria , e vc pode botar o vídeo como vc quiser
<shallwe> mas ta tranquilo MPV é bom tb, player é questão de gosto mesmo, no fim todos fazem a mesma coisa :)
<mirqui> se cabeça para baixo , cima , etxc
<shallwe> mirqui: a bom
<mirqui> tentei instalar umas fontes ttf
<mirqui> não conseguui de primeira
<mirqui> ai tentei atualizar o kernel , nada
<mirqui> ai dewsistalei o ubuntu 32 e instalei o 64 bits
<mirqui> mas eu tinha o wine instalado nele , quer dizer , as fontes já estaval lá
<mirqui> mas fazer o que , só me fraguei depois que tinha instalado a verção 64 bits
<shallwe> mirqui: que trabalhão kkk
<mirqui> ahaha agora estou com o 64 bits no pc de mesa
<shallwe> e qual seu processador?
<mirqui> tinha instalado faz um tempinho o 32 bits para a mãe jogar
<mirqui> dual corre
<mirqui> core
<mirqui> 3 , qualquer coisa
<shallwe> deve ser i3 então
<shallwe> e de ram?
<mirqui> não dual core então é 2, qualquer coisa
<mirqui> 3 gb
<mirqui> o note que é um i5
<mirqui> o de mesa é da mãe , jogo em rede com ela
<shallwe> é eles sempre recomendam instalar o 64bit, afinal eles propoem que você instale em uma máquina moderna
<shallwe> no pc tb tenho ubuntu 64bit, até pq tenho 8gb ram e amd 4 cores, não tem pq usar 32bits
<shallwe> e isso que eu já tenho um pc antigo
<mirqui> mas a mãe só joga paciência e assiste resumo de novelas , para ela está tranquilo um 32 bita
<mirqui> bits
<shallwe> mirqui: pra ela poderia ser até um tablet :)
<mirqui> ela prefere de mesa
<mirqui> estou catequisando ela aos poucos
<mirqui> ela era do windows
<shallwe> é mais confortável o de mesa
<mirqui> ai a muito custo mostrei o ubuntu para ela
<mirqui> agora já acostumou :)
<shallwe> claro tudo é questão de costume
<shallwe> muita gente ficou assustada com o windows 8 que mudou geral, tem gente que se perde até hoje :)
<mirqui> minha tia ainda usa win xp
<mirqui> não sei quanto tempo vai aguentar o xp dela
<shallwe> provavelmente até parar :)
<mirqui> eu faço uma manutenção do que sei , mas não sei não
<mirqui> o pc é o xodó dela
<shallwe> mas dependendo da máquina tem que ser xp mesmo
<mirqui> antes de ontem eu fui atualizar o antivirus dela , travou geral
<shallwe> pessoal pode até gritar comigo aqui mas o xp roda mais liso que a maioria de distro de linux :)
<shallwe> pra mim foi o único windows bom
<mirqui> não , o pc dela é bom, é um core 2 duo
<mirqui> sim , o xp foi o melhor
<shallwe> então é um disperdício estar usando windows xp :(
<mirqui> o win 7 só foi uma melhorada
<mirqui> ahaha meu amigo , fazer o que
<shallwe> windows xp foi tão bom que o próprio exercito, não sei se norte americano etc, pagaram milhoes pra microsoft manter o software pra eles atualiado
<mirqui> tirando uma travada ou outra , foi o melhor
<mirqui> o win 98 era uma porcaria
<shallwe> bom mesmo era kurumin que entrava em um mini cd de 200mb
<mirqui> quando se tinha pouco espaço em disco , se compactava o hd , e ai é que perdia tudo
<shallwe> foi uma das primeiras distros live
<mirqui> mas eu não conhecia na época , nem tinha internet
<mirqui> uso ubuntu linux direto faz uns 2 anos
<mirqui> usei bastante tempo o mint tbm
<mirqui> mas gostei mais do ubuntu
<shallwe> eu tb uso só mudo o tema dele
<mirqui> o mint é o mais versátil
<shallwe> no pc, já no notebook uso kubuntu 14.04 rola que é uma blz
<mirqui> se tem saudades do win xp , 7 , é fácil de transformar
<mirqui> mac os tem tema para ele tbm
<shallwe> pra quem curte criar um game galera: http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/YanickBourbeau/20150902/252624/Linux_game_development_in_2015.php
<shallwe> mirqui: sim vou ver se acho o tema que uso vamos ver até pq estou no note agora
<mirqui> cara , gosto muito do tema padrão do ubuntu
<shallwe> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/06/arc-gtk-theme
<shallwe> uso esse
<mirqui> por que não sei , é simples , descansa os olhos
<shallwe> só a barra cinza de cima eu deixo preto tb
<mirqui> tem ambiance
<shallwe> sim, aí vai do gosto
<mirqui> não sei se vão te servir no mint , mas olha estes
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/09/instale-os-icones-captiva-no-ubuntu-e-linux-mint.html
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2014/12/temas-flat-ambiance-e-radiance-para-ubuntu.html
<mirqui> http://www.diolinux.com.br/2015/05/como-remover-peliculas-da-barra-unity-ubuntu.html
<mirqui> os ícones captiva são bem bonitos
<shallwe> é eu uso uns ícones bem parecidos redondos assim no ubuntu mas não lembro o nome agora
<mirqui> sim
<shallwe> http://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/instalando-os-conjuntos-de-icones-moka-e-faba-no-ubuntu/
<shallwe> uso o moka
<shallwe> icones
<mirqui> haaa , eu acho que são estes que tem de todas as cores
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui> não , tem um cara que fez um tema para o ubuntu , só que mudando as cores dos ícones , ícones padrão , só de cores diferentes
<shallwe> a bom, mas estou com esse moka e o tema ark eu gostei
<shallwe> arc
<mirqui> sim , bacana
<shallwe> agora como meu note é de 10 polegadas e preciso cada pixel da tela, eu uso kde 4 com o global menu fica bem legal
<mirqui> no mint tem como vc configurar a tela manualmente , não?
<shallwe> http://postimg.org/image/6uml9wwft/
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui> sim , legal
<shallwe> mirqui: configurar oq na tela?
<mirqui> tipo 800x800 , 1040 x
<mirqui> agora não lembro de configurações padrão
<shallwe> não sei, até pq isso é um padrão do monitor, ninguem vai querer rodar o monitor em uma resolução menor
<shallwe> sempre no máximo que ele permite
<shallwe> o meu é 1208x600 eu acho, algo assim
<mirqui> o máximo , as vezes significa uma fonte menor
<mirqui> ia ficar mais legal , se vc não usar óculos :)
<shallwe> mirqui: mas a resolução da tela sempre se deve deixar no máximo, o texto vc arruma nos DPI da fonte
<shallwe> nas configurações
<shallwe> isso de diminuir a resolução pra ficar tudo grande é coisa de gente idosa :) kkk
<mirqui> sim , mas se a fonte e os ícones forem menores
<mirqui> vc ia ter um ganho de tamanho
<mirqui> inversamente quero dizer
<shallwe> sim mas vc pode arrumar isso nas configurações
<mirqui> como o lançador do ubuntu por exemplo
<shallwe> sm mexer na resolução
<mirqui> vc pode deixar o lançador com uma configuração menor e caber mais ícones no lançador
<mirqui> o padrão é 45 me parece
<shallwe> mirqui: sim mas o tamanho dele vc muda nas configs manolo
<mirqui> eu deixo 35 , 38
<shallwe> não precisa diminuir tela
<shallwe> vc pode diminuir o tamanho dos ícones e da barra até ficar bem pequeno, o tamanho padrão acho que é 45 algo assim
<mirqui> e no kubuntu não tem como vc fazer esta alteração ?
<shallwe> tem tudo pela config dos DPI
<mirqui> xii não sei que quer dizer
<shallwe> ou nas configurações dos temas como texto, icones, janelas etc
<shallwe> é tudo separado vc pode alterar tudo
<mirqui> haa isso no ubuntu posso deixar as letras maiores
<mirqui> é em acesso universal
<mirqui> e acho que fontes de letras menores tbm
<shallwe> sim, sempre há uma maneira
<shallwe> mas eu prefiro mais o QT que é o kde, não curto muito o Gnome
<shallwe> acho Gnome meio coisa do passado, tudo grande exagerado
<mirqui> os ícones captiva são menores que o gnome
<jeanlandim> QT é massa, mas as principais aplicações são feitas em GTK, por conta do licenciamento da QT no final dos anos 90
<jeanlandim> é uma pena
<jeanlandim> prefio QML do que o Clutter
<jeanlandim> Em termos de interface, o QML é lindo de bonito pra porrra
<mirqui> vou tomar um café :)
<shallwe> jeanlandim: pois é realmente uma pena, exemplo é o inkscape, feito em gtk, chego a rir quando eu abro a opção de texto no meu monitor kkkk ocupa metade da tela, tenho pc de 10 polegadas
<jeanlandim> Pois é
<shallwe> e pra ficar mais triste ainda os apps feitos em GTK ficam muito melhor quando rodam em cima do KDE kkk ficam mais ajustados e bonitos
<shallwe> nunca vou entender como pode ser tão lento um amd c-60dual core 1ghz pra navegar na internet kkk, até um raspberry pi 2 faz melhor
<shallwe> só não é pior que os atoms mas o resto
<dk_millares> Eu acho ele pior que muitos atoms
<dk_millares> A amd tá com uma serie de baixo custo com radeon integrada, bem sem vergonha
<shallwe> dk_millares: por isso que esse note quando comprei estava baratinh kkkk
<shallwe> é mas faz anos tb, não posso reclamar e saiu muuuito barato mesmo, no geral dá conta
<shallwe> acho que paguei algo em torno de 350 reais, com 6 meses de uso
<dk_millares> Sim
<dk_millares> sei como é isso
<dk_millares> Tem caso que compensa msm shallwe
<shallwe> até posso comprar outro mas ai a gente vai deixando deixando kkkk
<shallwe> é e ele já está comigo a um bom tempo então vai indo :)
<shallwe> youtube uso player externo pra olhar MPV ai vai tranquilo
<shallwe> bom que ele roda fullhd filmes e youtube, rodando externamente clado no MPV
<shallwe> depois que trocar vou deixar ele como multimidia mesmo na sala
<shallwe> será que tem algum drive proprietário da amd pra processadores mais antigos tipo o c60 pra ubuntu rodar melhor videos mkv full hd?
<shallwe> pq no windows 10 roda que é uma fofura com 40% do uso do processador, agora no linux...
<shallwe> e olha que estou usando o MPV super leve
<dk_millares> boa pegunta shallwe
<dk_millares> e bom uso pra ele não ficar encostado. Tem saida hdmi ne?
<shallwe> tem sim
<dk_millares> legal
<dk_millares> se nao ia falar, pra transformar num router, servidor de arquivos ou coisa do tipo
<shallwe> dk_millares: nah nao é pra tanto kkk
<shallwe> ele roda bastante coisa
<shallwe> é questao de drive mesmo pq no windows ele roda video melhor
<shallwe> achei algo bem interessanto estou pesquisando mplayer-vaapi
<shallwe> ese tal de VAAPI tem um cara que rodou os filmes com 25% de uso da spu full hd no ubuntu o.O é algo de outro mundo kkkk
<shallwe> tenho que testar
<dk_millares> quanto aos drivers pra radeon, nao sei te informar
<dk_millares> lembro que os drivers fechados da nvidia eram bem legais no linux
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<shallwe> demorou mas consegui kkk
<shallwe> eu só tinha que mudar o tipo de saída do vídeo no kplayer pra VDPAU with x11
<shallwe> e agora sim os filmes rodam full hd com acelerador gráfico ocupando apenas 40% da cpu :)
<shallwe> só falta arrumar o delay do som kkk mas ta de boa
<astroo-> esse e muito bom
<NmeHard> Há alguma vantagem em atualizar para a vs 15.04?
<hggdh> NmeHard: a priori, não (se a atual é a 14.04)
<NmeHard> Pois é, ainda prefiro a vs LTS. O que mudou na vs 15.04?
<hggdh> 14.04, 15.04, e 15.10 são versões perparatórias para a nova LTS -- 16.04. A principal mudança na 15.04 foi a implementação (em progresso) de systemd
<NmeHard> Entendi. Ouvi falar na possibilidade de Ubuntu para tela touch em x86. Será verdade e possível já na vs 16.04 LTS?
<hggdh> não sei. Só conheço o Ubuntu Touch em phones e tablets
<NmeHard> Parece há alguma coisa sobre isso no Youtube e também vi no Site Dioliux.
<hggdh> n~ao me impressionaria -- a ideia 'e convergencia
#ubuntu-br 2015-09-06
<Ernandes> rs
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, Em notebooks com tela touchscreen o Ubuntu funciona há muitos anos
<NmeHard> Certo. O problema é encontrar isso no Brasil vindo de fábrica.
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, Well, tem vários modelos. Alguns fabricantes, você nem tem a opção de NÃO vir com touchscreen (ex.: algumas linhas da Asus)
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, E sinceramente? É ridículo um notebook touchscreen
<NmeHard> Não acho. Depende do tipo de aplicação.
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, Eu tenho um notebook com touchscreen. É uma perda de tempo. Não faz sentido tirar a mão do teclado ou do mouse para tocar a tela
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, Ficar com o braço suspenso no ar e abrir mão da ergonomia do teclado e do mouse
<NmeHard> Seria interessante para artistas uma tela de mesa touch.
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, E também quando quero limpar a tela, acaba interpretando inevitavelmente como um toque, enfim, ridículo
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, Todos que conheci a mesa com aquela caneta é mais do que suficiente
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, Não há ganho significativo da caneta ficar em cima da imagem projetada
<NmeHard> Cara, são as coisas que mais adoro: mouse e teclado.
<NmeHard> Penso numa aplicação tipo veículos.
<NmeHard> Deve estar falando do Tablet Wakom que o Ubuntu dá suporte. É isso?
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, yeap, o Wacom tem suporte no Ubuntu
<NmeHard> Retificando: O problema é encontrar isso no Brasil vindo de fábrica com Ubuntu.
<NmeHard> Com Windows tem um montão.
<KurtKraut> NmeHard, Qual o problema de vir de fábrica com Windows? Coloque Ubuntu em cima, arranque o Windows fora.
<NmeHard> É, Windows não tem sido muito útil por aqui em dual boot, mal uso. Já uso Ubuntu efetivamente desde a vs 10.04 apesar de ter conhecido a vs 09 e 08
<NmeHard> Bons tempos do Gnome. Mas gosto do Unity.
<emerson-santos> bom dia à todos
<emerson-santos> estou com um problema no áudio do meu notebook (lenovo g460), e acontece apenas com os falantes do note (no windows funciona normalmente)
<emerson-santos> pelo fone de ouvido, o som sai normal, e ao iniciar uma seção, na tela de login, ainda faz o som dos "tambores", é como se o audio começasse mas com algum processo que é iniciado com o sitema, ele para
<emerson-santos> já li alguns tópicos, sobre o alsa, sobre apagar a pasta pulse, mas nenhum funcionou efetivamente
<emerson-santos> estou usando o ubuntu 15.04, mas esse bug acontecia também no debian e no kali, tanto 1 quanto 2 (estou pretendendo migrar definitivamente para o ubuntu)
<KurtKraut> emerson-santos, Faça um teste com uma sessão live do Ubuntu 15.10 e veja se o sintoma nela ainda persiste. Note que esta versão ainda é beta e será lançada oficialmente mês que vem
<emerson-santos> KurtKraut, agradeço a respota, mas como eu disse, o erro acontecia tanto no debian 8 quanto no kali (que eram versões estáveis)
<emerson-santos> *acontecia também
<KurtKraut> emerson-santos, O Ubuntu 15.10 virá com kernel 4.2. Não só ele mas outros softwares envolvidos na parte de som podem ter sofrido a correção para o seu problema
<emerson-santos> então, usar fones de ouvido por enquanto, e esperar ^^
<KurtKraut> emerson-santos, Faça o teste do beta. Se no Beta não tiver resolvido, você terá que militar por um fix
<emerson-santos> blz, agradeço a dica
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Ernandes> rss
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Guest80172> Opa galera, beleza?
<Guest80172> Então... to tentando instalar o Ubuntu aqui
<Guest80172> Durante a instalação manual, deu uma caixa de mensagem falando "Impossible to unmount /cdrom
<Guest80172> Tentei reformatar partição e pendrive de instalação mas n deu nada
<Guest80172> Ai dei continue mesmo
<Guest80172> E ta no Install agora...so que ta a um tempinho ja no Detecting fily systems
<Guest80172> Dá algum problema ter pulado esta etapa?
<dronedxBr> Olha cara. Não sou muito avançado no linux mas ao que eu lembre essas etapas que podem ser puladas é pq podem ser feitas mais tarde ou não são muito importantes. Mas vc ja resolveu o primeiro problema?
<Guest80172> Então.. essa para do mount eu só pulei mesmo.
<Guest80172> Agora ainda estou na Instalação..
<Guest80172> Tem uma janela com o Detecting file systems rolando ate agora
<Guest80172> Faz uns 10 minutos ja
<Guest80172> So nao reiniciei dessa vez pq to acompanhando no terminal se ta mudando algo
<dronedxBr> Primeira vez intalando ubuntu?
<Guest80172> Aham
<Rudolf> não era para demorar tanto para detectar o filesystem
<Guest80172> Estão aparecendo algumas mensagens naquele mini terminal embaixo do detecting
<Guest80172> A maioria ta dando fail em fazer alguma coisa ou seila uq missing
<Guest80172> Para dar mais background
<Guest80172> Tenho um Win em um HD
<dronedxBr> Pois é. Tambem não to entendo. Tenho um pc que sempre demora a instalar mas acho que é pq ele é fraquinho mesmo. Vc ta usando um livecd ou um pendrive?
<Guest80172> Criei uma partição pro Linux
<Guest80172> Estou instalando a partir do pen
<Guest80172> Criei um root, um home e um swap
<Guest80172> O swap ta como primary e o resto logical
<Guest80172> Questão de Hardware ta de boa.. não creio que seja este o motivo da demora :S
<dronedxBr> Formatou a principal em que extenção? Fat 32 ou ext 4?
<Rudolf> Guest80172: o problema é que "fail alguma coisa" não quer dizer nada
<Guest80172> O pen drive tá em Fat32, o /home e / estão em ext4
<dronedxBr> Humm. To pesquisando aqui mas so encontro problemas relacionados a rom usada ou ao programa pra criação do pen drive que causa isso
<Guest80172> Então, da primeira vez que tentei instalar o problema foi de cair direto no terminal.
<Guest80172> Corrigi o problema usando um programa (UniversalUsb) se não me engano.. era recomendado pelos foruns gringos
<Guest80172> Agora ta nessa bagaça uahauh
<Guest80172> Tipo
<Guest80172> Tentei instalar direto da versão de teste também
<Guest80172> Mas nem rolou, ficou agarrado no menu que pede pra selecionar se quer instalar updates junto.
<dronedxBr> Eita. Vc usou que programa pra criar essa rom no pen drive?
<Guest80172> Universal Usb Installer
<Guest80172> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Guest80172> Segui esse método
<Rudolf> Guest80172: tente a ferramenta do systemrescuecd
<Guest80172> Eu tentei mas sempre dava fail na hora de montar a imagem
<Rudolf> Guest80172: cara, ferramentas simples dessa dando pau
<Rudolf> Guest80172: tem algo errado com o arquivo iso, com o pendrive ou com vc
<dronedxBr> Yumi é oq eu uso. Nunca deu problema com ele. Cara. Se não der ai. Inicia pelo modo de teste, particiona tudo usando o gpart e tenta dinovo
<Rudolf> Guest80172: você fez a checagem de md5
<Guest80172> uahauha
<shallwe> bom dia
<Guest80172> Acho que é algo errado comigo então :P
<Guest80172> Vou fazer o seguinte então
<Guest80172> Baixar a ISO pelo site ubuntu denovo..
<Guest80172> Formatar again
<Guest80172> E retorno assim que começar a isntalação denovo.. ou se o problema do systemreascue acontecer
<dronedxBr> E usa o yumi pra criar
<Guest80172> Aaa beleza..
<Guest80172> Vou caçar aqui
<Guest80172> Valeu!
<Guest80172> Daqui a pouco volto uahau
<dronedxBr> De boas
<Guest80172> Inté
<shallwe> alguem tem raspberry pi aqui?
<Rudolf> shallwe: provavelmente só o edenc
<shallwe> ontem passei a maior parte do feriado tentando fazer minha onboard ati 6290 funcionar o VAAPI, o app interno que faz vídeos rodarem com a ajuda da GPU
<shallwe> mas não tive sucesso, acho que ATI ainda continua sendo problema po ubuntu kkk
<Rudolf> e sempre vai ter
<shallwe> Rudolf: ah é verdade, era ele. Depois pergunto se o raspeberry pi já tem suporte nativo nas distros pra vídeo, pra rodar full hd pela GPU valeu
<shallwe> Rudolf: Pois é, estranho que um cara conseguiu fazer funcionar mas era no ubuntu 12.04 eu acho e ele rodava filme full hd ocupando 25% do processador
<shallwe> mas o que eu queria comentar é que realmente é incrível o que se pode fazer pra rodar os vídeos, antigamente você precisava de um bom processador pra rodar
<shallwe> hoje em dia vc roda full hd em notebooks fracos ocupando 25% do processamento :) Realmente essa integração de CPU + GPU muda tudo
<shallwe> meu próximo notebook vou comprar intel, acho que até as placas de vídeo intel hd são mais compatíveis que uma ATI
<Rudolf> bem mais
<arjuna-adfda> Olá a todos
<arjuna-adfda> /say/join
<arjuna-adfda> ainda aprendendo a lidar com isso
<Rudolf> nessa velocidade, vai demorar
<Pain> Olá, boa tarde...
<Pain> tava aqui usando o computador e do nada aparece um triângulo vermelho com uma exclamação dentro...
<Pain> na barra superior, ao lado do símbolo de internet wi-fi
<Pain> gostaria de saber qual o problema do meu pc
<Pain> versão do ubuntu: 15.04
<KurtKraut> Pain, Quando você clica no triângulo provavelmente uma mensagem de erro aparece. Copie e cole ela aqui se ela não for muito grande;
<Pain> ahh, não dá p/ copiar...
<KurtKraut> Pain, Então apresente um screenshot.
<Pain> ops... fui ver a versão aqui do ubuntu - sempre me esqueço de qual é, e cliquei no botão onde tem: desligar, sobre este pc... e etc
<Pain> aí cliquei p/ ficar na tela de logof, sem querer
<Pain> e qnd digitei a senha p/ entrar, o alerta saiu
<Pain> será q o q foi?
<KurtKraut> Pain, Então quando voltar, apresente a mensagem de erro. Recomendo você recorrer ao fórum do que aqui para recorrer a ajuda. Lá você tem mais chance de ser ajudado do que aqui.
<Pain> vlww, obrigado pela ajuda
<Pain> boa tarde
<ltrin> ola pessoal sou nov no linux  minha wifi cai do nada alguem pode ajudar
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> ola
<astroo-> ola
<luiz_> ola boa noite
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa noite
<luiz_> alguem poderia me ajudar
<luiz_> ?
<Romildo_Vitorino> quem sabe ne. diga seu problema no canal e se alguem puder ajudar o fará sem duvida
<frasson> Oi, pessoal. Um amigo meu tem um micro velhinho, migrou do XP para xubuntu.  O micro agora está lentíssimo, apesar de 2gb de ram. O ponteiro do mouse anda de soquinho, é um inferno. O consumo de ram é alto o tempo todo.  obs: Ele usa criptografia de disco, oferecida n instalação.  Não sei as configurações dele, mas ele está online e posso pedir para ele me passar arquivos como saída de comandos.  Alguém poderia dar uma luz?
<Romildo_Vitorino> rapaz sou leigo no assunto, mas criptografar o disco nao causaria toda essa lentidão?
<frasson> Esse meu amigo é newbie de tudo. :-) é pai de família e professor.
<frasson> Pois é, não sei.  Era para não causar, mas pode ser a causa de fato.
<Romildo_Vitorino> acho que so se justificaria usar disco criptografado por absoluta questao de segurança. se ele nao precisa seria melhor nao criptografar
<Romildo_Vitorino> mas precisa ver outras coisas
<frasson> A instalação é recente.  Se essa realmente for a causa, ele reinstala tranquilamente.  Mas se não for, é chato pedir para reinstalar e não ter efeito.  Gostaria de verificar a causa de alguma forma.  Algum programa que verifica quais programas ou recursos estão demandando muito do micro.
<Romildo_Vitorino> tipo, como ele fez a instalação? instalou de dentro do xp?
<frasson> Não, reformatou e instalou a partir da iso queimada em cd
<frasson> xubunto 14 (sem mais detalhes)
<frasson> vou googlar para ver se criptografar disco causa lentidão.  No entanto, se vocês tiverem uma dica de como verificar o que está consumindo tanta ram, eu agradeceria
<Romildo_Vitorino> com 2 gb de ram deveria rodar liso o xubuntu. precisaria ver no gerenciamento do sistema que arquivos ou programas estao tomando toda a memoria. mas como te disse sou leigo, precisaria outro usuario do canal te dizer onde ver
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao sei so no xubuntu tem o monitor de sistema como no ubuntu
<frasson> beleza :-)
<barna> frasson, cabei de ler tudo aki.
<astroo-> Guest58215   ola
<barna> frasson, 2 coisas, 1- ele ta rodando da era do windows 8 em um computador velho, vai ficar lento, mesmo o xubuntu sendo um sistema muito mais leve, é pesado pra uma maquina dessas.
<barna> frasson, o ideial seria ele rodar um sistema da mesma era da maquina, tipo o ubuntu 10.04, que ja foi abandonado, mas roda blz.
<frasson> barna, ok.
<Romildo_Vitorino> frasson, qual processador dessa maquina?
<barna> tenho maquinas antigas aki rodando ele, testei ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, debian, opensuse e o dibo nesses pcs velhos, fica leeeeento.
<frasson> como descobrir o processador por linha de comando?
<frasson> ele roda um xubuntu i686
<frasson> sei disso
<barna> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<barna> frasson, pra saber os processos rodando e quanto estão consumindo por linha de comando usa o htop  (sudo apt-get install htop)
<frasson> posso colar a saido do cat acima aqui? Tem umas 20 linhas
<barna> frasson, usa o pastebin
<barna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<frasson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12301455/
<frasson> valeu a dica
<barna> equivalente a pentiun 4
<barna> tenho 3 desses aki!
<barna_> frasson, se seu amigo manjar um pouco, eu posso ajudar a construir um xubuntu 10 ou 12 ou 14 mais leve, mas tem entender no minimo um pouco.
<frasson> ok.  eu posso ajuda-lo.  ele sabe um mínimo
<frasson> posso pedir para ele mesmo entrar aqui
<frasson> vou pedir para ele entrar
<barna_> kra, pra rodar 100% seria rodar um sistema da época, tipo ubuntu 10.04.
<Romildo_Vitorino> frasson, sobre a criptografia. http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Duvidas-frequentes/Criptografar-HD-deixa-lento-Vale-a-pena
<Romildo_Vitorino> acredito que seja mais um dos motivos da lentidao
<frasson> ok, pessoal, vou pô-lo nesse chat
<Romildo_Vitorino> barna_ o ubuntu 10.04 atuliza programas tipo o firefox?
<barna_> Romildo_Vitorino, atualiza até a data q foi abandonado. to verificando as datas aki
<frasson> o que for crítico, instala por fora :-)
<Romildo_Vitorino> o problema seria alguns programas com versoes muito defasadas. libreofice da epoca por exemplo tem muitas incompatibilidades com arquivos do office
<frasson> ou nao? :-(
<barna_> o ubuntu 10.04 server vai atualizar até abril 2015. :(
<Romildo_Vitorino> frasson, nao é tao simples, cada programa exije bibliotecas adequadas e pode haver muitos problemas com as versoes
<barna_> kra acho q o esquema pode ser uma xubuntu 12.04
<barna_> q vai atualizar até abril de 2017
<frasson> perfeito.  Até lá ele migra para um micro mais novo
<hggdh> Romildo_Vitorino: 10.04 não mais é suportado
<Romildo_Vitorino> barna_ lembrando que as atualizações sao de segurança. vesoes de programas acho que apenas o navegador acompanha as atualizações
<barna_> ok, ai tem 2 formas de fazer a coisa, baixar a versão oficial da canonical ou baixar a versao mini e ir instalando só o q realmente precisa.
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<barna_> Romildo_Vitorino, até onde eu sei os LTS atualiza tudo por 5 anos.
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, o libreoffice da 14.04 nao é a mesma da 15.04
<Romildo_Vitorino> no mundo corporativo onde a compatibilidade com as versoes do msoffice sao desejaveis isso vira um problema.
<Romildo_Vitorino> a cada versao o libreoffice implanta mais compatibilidade
<barna_> Romildo_Vitorino, ok, mas o kra tem um pentiun 4 com 2gb ram !
<Romildo_Vitorino> é complicado no caso dele. depende do uso que ele vai fazer da maquina
<barna_> Romildo_Vitorino, eu rodo ubuntu 14 e 15 em p4 aki, mas só em modo texto, nem instalei o X neles.
<sasamuca> Algum link tutorial para dual boot ubuntu e windows 7?
<frasson> barna, o daniel que acabou de entrar é o dono do pc
<Romildo_Vitorino> modo texto? acho que poucos conseguem. meus parabens por isso
<frasson> oi, daniel.
<frasson> agora é guest3775
<Guest3775> oi frasson
<barna_> Romildo_Vitorino, rodo eles no clustering, tudo acesso ssh, só pra processar dados e devolver pro servidor.
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm
<barna_> vixi gentes, chegou cliente aki! vou ter q sair.
<Romildo_Vitorino> ta trabalhando?
<frasson> barna, ok, valeu
<barna_> acho q o jeito vai ser colocar um ubuntu 12.04 padrão mesmo.
<barna_> como sempre
<Romildo_Vitorino> xubuntu ne
<Romildo_Vitorino> o lubuntu nao seria mais indicado?
<barna_> pode ser...
<barna_> Romildo_Vitorino, vc ajuda o camarada apartir de agora?
<Romildo_Vitorino> ok barna_ vou tentar ne. quanto a vc pode voltar pra senzala. kkkkkkk. trabalhando a essa hora num domingo....
<barna_> num tenho dia nem horario, sou autonome e preciso correr atraz de $
<barna_> daki algumas horas to de volta.
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. va faturar entao
<barna_> vou deixar essa maquina logada
<alvaro> boa noite
<alvaro> alguem aqui manja do Stellarium???
<Romildo_Vitorino> Guest3775 vc conhece os dois sistemas, lubuntu e xubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<sasamuca> Boa noite
<sasamuca> Algum link tutorial para dual boot ubuntu e windows 7?
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc tem o windows 7 instalado?
<Romildo_Vitorino> é bem simples, nem precisaria de tutorial
<astroo-> ola
<Romildo_Vitorino> sasamuca, primeiro vc deve liberar espaço pro ubuntu. pra isso vc vai em painel de controle
<Romildo_Vitorino> sistema e segurança, ferramentas administrativas, criar e formatar partiçoes do disco rigido
<Romildo_Vitorino> botao direito sobre o seu hd e vai em diminuir partição
<sasamuca> estou pensando em formatar e começar do zero, meu windows está com muitos problemas
<sasamuca> ai queria aproveitar a oportunidade para conhecer o linux
<Romildo_Vitorino> pra dual boot a melhor maneira é instalar o widnwos primeiro
<Romildo_Vitorino> instale, atualize, e depois de td ok vc parte pra instalação do ubuntu
<sasamuca> entendi. na instalação eu já devo deixar espaço em disco para o ubuntu?
<Romildo_Vitorino> pode ser. eu diria que ate facilita
<sasamuca> entendi
<Romildo_Vitorino> deixe um espaço vazio, sem partição nenhuma
<sasamuca> ok
<Romildo_Vitorino> quando vc for instalar o ubuntu é so escolher a opção instalar o ubuntu ao lado do windwos 7 que ele mesmo cuida do resto
<Romildo_Vitorino> ele cria as partiçoes e configura o dual boot
<sasamuca> e é possível criar uma partição NFTS para documentos de forma que tanto o windows quanto o ubuntu possam usa-los?
<Romildo_Vitorino> claro. sem problemas. faço isso aqui
<sasamuca> só para entender. formato o PC e instalo o windows 7 em 100GB e crio uma partição NFTS com 400GB e deixo 250GB sem partição
<Romildo_Vitorino> isso.
<sasamuca> ai ao instalar o ubuntu selecione esse espaço e peço para instalar ao lado do windows 7, ele faz o resto
<sasamuca> ?
<sasamuca> 250GB para o ubuntu está um tamanho bom?
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao precisará selecionar nada. apenas marque a opção "Instalar o ubuntu ao lado do widnwos 7" que ele cuida do resto
<Romildo_Vitorino> 250gb ta bom ate demais, eu uso 60gb na minha partição linux
<frasson> pessoal, muito obrigado pelas dicas. Abraço e boa note a todos.
<sasamuca> blz. a instalação do ubuntu é via boot por pendrive também, certo?
<Romildo_Vitorino> sim, vc pode criar um pen bootavel pelo widnwos com o programa unetbootin
<sasamuca> ok. muito obrigado Romildo
<sasamuca> valeu pelas dicas e ajuda
<Romildo_Vitorino> sempre as ordens
<sasamuca> vou sair para começar o processo aqui
<sasamuca> boa noite
<Romildo_Vitorino> :-)
<CyberWorld> Galera onde eu consigo o ubuntu 15.04 no site eu n consigo achar o link pra down
<Romildo_Vitorino> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<CyberWorld> vlw
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-05
<cr4shBR> Boa noite!
<astroo-> ola
<cr4shBR> Tudo bem! Estava pensando que seriam todos bots :D
<cr4shBR> ?*
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<cr4shBR> Tudo certo!
<astroo-> novo aqui?
<cr4shBR> sim
<cr4shBR> E vc?
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> 1 ano e tal
<cr4shBR> Obrigado!
<cr4shBR> São bem ativos?
<astroo-> nao
<cr4shBR> Dá pra perceber
<KurtKraut> cr4shBR, aqui de bot tem no máximo 2.
<cr4shBR> Ah sim! Menos mal :'D
<cr4shBR> Nostalgico!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sud3sk> olá
<sud3sk> olá
<ton710> Bom dia.
<ton710> Bom dia. Td bem quanto tempo
<ton710> Ghost e demais
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-06
<sud3sk> olá
<astroo-> ola
<sud3sk> me registrei com e-mail e senha,
<sud3sk> fui no e-mail peguei o código copiei e colei aqui mas não consegui acesso
<astroo-> registo do nick?
<sud3sk> sim
<sud3sk> essa máquina é outra, usei o mesmo e-mail e mesmo usuário..será que é por isso?
<sud3sk> esse é o meu laptop
<sud3sk> foi mano consegui logar com o nome de usuário e senha...
<astroo-> nao sei
<sud3sk> Já resolvi,
<astroo-> ok
<sud3sk> pow eu estava usando VirtualBox, mas aí resolvi particionar o HD e instalar o Ubuntu
<sud3sk> rsrs viciei
<sud3sk> olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lynxer10_> boa tarde pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lynxer10_> ola astroo
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de ajuda
<nuno_nunes> :)
<lynxer10_> boa noite nuno
<astroo-> ola
<lynxer10_> pessoal voces ja testaram o snapd?
<lynxer10_> tava lendo  sobe hoje de manha e achei interessante
<nuno_nunes> nao
<nuno_nunes> :)
<lynxer10_> interessante "universalizar" os pacotes
<lynxer10_> como se fosse um zip com o programa e todas suas dependencias
<lynxer10_> testei hoje e funciona de boa
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo o ark
<nuno_nunes> :D
<lynxer10_> na realidade so testei, eu uso o yum do redhat
<lynxer10_> mas achei interessante a ideia de um pacote universal para todas as distros
<nuno_nunes> o ark é do kde
<nuno_nunes> :)
<lynxer10_> http://snapcraft.io/
<lynxer10_> eu conheco o ark
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<sud3sk> olá
<izael> join
<dougvigliazzi> #libocon
<Elfon_> pessoal....fui compartilhar a 3g do celular e o PC navega de boa..As não jogo múltiplas era. ..alguém tem alguma idéia o motivo?
<alvaro> estou com um problema na instalação do pepper flash no Chromium
<alvaro> aparece essa mensagem
<alvaro> ERROR: wget failed to download http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/pool/main/g/google-chrome-stable/google-chrome-stable_53.0.2785.92-1_amd64.deb More information might be available at:  http://wiki.debian.org/PepperFlashPlayer
<alvaro> gostaria de saber o motivo
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite quem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<xpl-a> ?
<xpl-a> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cr4sh> Olá.
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<cr4sh> Sim,praticamente , ... entrei outro dia e falei contigo. Creio que seja a terceira vez
<astroo-> ok
<cr4sh> Por que será que não contigo conectar no ubuntu em uma internet via a cabo do meu notebook com windows 10,criei a ponte , ele aparecer conectado , mas não abre nada.
<astroo-> disso nao sei nada como ja sabes
<cr4sh> Ah,obrigado!
<astroo-> de nada
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-09
<the_CEO> alguem aii??
<hggdh> sim
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> mas em bots
<astroo-> nada
<hggdh> pois, o gajo estava apressado
<fabina> s
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ghost_> bom dia
<anonymoghost> bom dia...
<owlcarrier> Alguém ai já rodou filme bluray no linux?
<nailsonlinux> bom dia, alguém que trabalha com integração de boletos bancários?
<whoamis> olá alguem neste canal?
<nanga> Heep
<nanga> Os caras perguntam, esperam 3 minutos e vazam
<nanga> Hehe
 * nanga só lamenta
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<lbracher> Olá, pessoal! Tudo bem? Estou tentando mudar a resolução e a frequencia de TTY1 com o comando fbset -fb /dev/fb0 640x480-60, mas não estou conseguindo. Tem alguma forma? Abraços!
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ton710> Bom dia
<ton710> Alguns de vocês estão tendo problema com o video piscando na área de trabalho? O meu começou a piscar sem parar
<Elfon_> Boa tarde. Estou compartilhando a net do celular com o PC.  alguém sabe como testo algumas portas pra saber se é tão abertas?
<cr4sh> Boa!
<hggdh> Elfon_: use nmap (ou, mais fácil, zenmap)
<Elfon_> ok
<Elfon_> vlw
<Elfon_> hggdh: e pq fui jogar age no line e não conecta apesar do PC navegar...pelo visto e algo mais complexo como porta que não tá libera a ou pior
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tolentek> olá
<astroo-> ola
<cr4sh> Olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-09-11
<Elfon> Pessoal, sabem se dá pra jogar on line com modem 3g?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> alo
<edvaldoscruz> sabem me dizer se há alguma equipe do launchpad para tradução ?
<edvaldoscruz> Quero ser voluntário na tradução do Ubuntu-br
<edvaldoscruz> Tenho que ir dormir agora. Boa noite a todos.
<Elfon> eita disposição
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Sua pergunta não faz muito sentido, reelabore.
<Elfon> KurtKraut: é pq tô tentando jogar on line pelo 3g...eu tô compartilhando a conexão do cel com o pc e navega normal...mas não conecta em jogos multiplayer...aí pensei em usar um modem 3g/4g...eu acho que devo estar com problemas de portas liberadas no cel
<Elfon> até torrent funciona
<KurtKraut> Elfon, isso não é assunto de Ubuntu mas valos lá... jogar o quê, exatamente?
<Elfon> KurtKraut: obrigado pela atenção :)
<Elfon> KurtKraut: age of empires 2
<Elfon> The Conquest
<Elfon> Eu jogo normalmente aqui no win xp numa maquina virtual
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Ele depende de UDP?
<Elfon> mas com a internet do cel não vai
<Elfon> KurtKraut: desculpe minha ignorância...como assim udp?
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Você está dando muita informação incompleta para poder te ajudar.
<Elfon> eu simplesmente compartilho a internet via usb pelo cel
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> vamos então por partes
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Você tem que fazer um teste duplo-cego, congelar todas as variáveis e mudar só uma.
<Elfon> qual vc quer primeiro?
<KurtKraut> Elfon, O mesmo computador, na mesma instalação, nas mesmas condições porém com outra conexão com a internet, funciona o jogo?
<Elfon> sim
<Elfon> usando wi fi funciona normalmente
<KurtKraut> Elfon, isso reduz a causa para a sua conexão móvel. Daqui em diante diagnosticar é chato e trabalhoso.
<Elfon> KurtKraut: existe pelo menos um comando simples pra eu testar se a porta numero x ta aberta?
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Você teria que rodar na internet uma outra máquina escutando nas portas que você precisa do jogo e fazer uma captura de pacotes (usando wireshark por exemplo) nas duas pontas. Assim você conseguirá avaliar se o pacote que sai da sua máquina chega no destino.
<Elfon> isso no modem (no caso o celular)
<Elfon> acredito que é ele que bloqueia o acesso...só queria tirar a dúvida se a porta x no cel tá liberada
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Avaliar isso depende do sentido. Se você quer avaliar porta entrante ou porta sainte.
<Elfon> algo tipo como nmap?
<KurtKraut> Elfon, nmap vai te dizer se o outro lado está com a porta aberta.
<Elfon> ok...eu poderia fazer isso em outro pc para este que está com problema
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Melhor dizendo, com o nmap você vai saber se de onde você executou você chega até o destino por aquela porta.
<KurtKraut> Elfon, Mas para isso você precisa saber dados sobre o meio de comunicação do jogo, como o número da porta, por exemplo.
<Elfon> legal
<Elfon> KurtKraut: obrigado
<Elfon> posso procurar as portas aqui na internet porque o age é bem documentado por ser antigi
<Elfon> antigo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola
<dave_> Opa!!
<astroo-> ola
<dave_> Blz, nossa... quanto tempo não uso irc!! Relembrando os velhos tempos haha
<astroo-> engraçado
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dln_> ola
<dln_> bom dia!!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoa
<astroo-> l
<GustavoImago> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-07
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest1232> bom dia
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jojo_> ow alguem sabe qual o canal br da distro suse ?
<LeandroLuiz> suse-br talvez?
<danilo> jojo_: é #opensuse-pt
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-09-10
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2018-09-06
<d70> boa tarde
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-02
<MSAM> olá
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-03
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-04
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-05
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<hggdh> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia , tudo bem :) ?
<hggdh> tudo :-) começando o dia por cá
<mirqui> beleza , isso que serve , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<hggdh> same old, same old :-) Mas, pelo menos, estou agora 100% at home
<mirqui> haa , legal
<mirqui> aqui um pouco frio , at home mas com frio ahaha
<hggdh> e aqui... quente... hoje a previsão é de 37C, feels like 42C
<hggdh> ainda melhor que Phoenix, AZ, onde deve chegar à 45+
<mirqui> ahaha aqui 8º , massssssss o verão está chegando :)
<hggdh> e, aqui, finalmente terminando... mas, tudo considerado, não foi tão quente como em anos passados
<mirqui> não gosto de inverno , mas é preciso ter
<mirqui> aqui nos temos as 4 estações bem definidas
<aedigital> 45 graus eh pra matar
<aedigital> literalmente
<mirqui> aahaha aqui no rio de janeiro é tempo de prais
<aedigital> hehe
<hggdh> aqui as estações são: quase verão, verão, ainda verão, e inverno
<mirqui> aqui na minha cidade , um monte de gente iria parar no hospital
<aedigital> hggdh:  rs
<mirqui> aqui é o meio termo também
<mirqui> no máximo chega aos 40
<mirqui> 5º acima disso meu amigo , é de matar
<hggdh> ruim. Não gosto de calor
<mirqui> eu não gosto de frio
<mirqui> mas calor extremo nimguém merece
<MSAM> olá
<astroo-> ola
<hggdh> olà
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-06
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<L0Ck3D> boa
<mirqui> blza :) ? quais são as novas ?
<L0Ck3D> sexta-feira
<L0Ck3D> XD
<mirqui> ahaha dia da cerveja
<mirqui> aqui suco :)
<L0Ck3D> ai sim
<L0Ck3D> suco é bom
<L0Ck3D> ontem tomei 3 copos de cupuaçu
<L0Ck3D> bom d+
<mirqui> este não conheço ,
<mirqui> aqui em casa tem laranja e limão , :)
<L0Ck3D> mirqui, como assim?
<mirqui> ?? pé de limão e pé de laranja
<L0Ck3D> cupuaçu
<L0Ck3D> não conheces?
<mirqui> ahaha ou vc pensa que a laranja e o limão nascewm aonda
<mirqui> aonde*
<mirqui> não , numca tomei
<L0Ck3D> mirqui, nãooooooo
<L0Ck3D> carai
<L0Ck3D> cara, tu precisa de tomar esse
<mirqui> aqui é
<mirqui> laranja , limão ,
<mirqui> tomate
<mirqui> uva
<mirqui> maracujá
<mirqui> estes mais simples
<L0Ck3D> aqui há um limoeiro
<L0Ck3D> é o suficiente
<L0Ck3D> 2 pé de atas
<mirqui> aqui é direto
<L0Ck3D> os passarinhos ficam comendo
<L0Ck3D> e os morcegos
<mirqui> tomamos suco de limão em jejum no café
<mirqui> ahaha aqui tbm
<mirqui> eles furam as frutas e deixam só a casca
<L0Ck3D> há um pé de acerola também
<L0Ck3D> monstro
<L0Ck3D> acerolas grandes
<mirqui> acerola , aqui só no mercado
<L0Ck3D> até assustei-me
<L0Ck3D> o tamanho
<mirqui> vc já comeu pitaia ?
<L0Ck3D> mirqui https://cdn.awsli.com.br/600x450/163/163535/produto/5829235/3fa4f34b77.jpg
<L0Ck3D> não
<mirqui> tem vermela , amarela
<mirqui> é de cacto
<mirqui> muito bom , não é da regiãol sul
<L0Ck3D> mirqui, fiquei pensativo ainda
<L0Ck3D> cara...
<mirqui> mas nos compramos uma e plantamos , deu de monte
<mirqui> fala ?
<L0Ck3D> vai a uma lanchonete e pede esse suco
<L0Ck3D> cupuaçu com leite
<L0Ck3D> sério, cara
<L0Ck3D> kkkk
<mirqui> ahaha acho que vou passar
<mirqui> deve dar uma dor de barriga
<L0Ck3D> kkkkkk
<L0Ck3D> nada
<mirqui> a pitaia tem a forma de um catchofo
<mirqui> ahaha meesquecí do nome em portuguê e em italiano
<mirqui> italiano é catchofo , em português não sei
<mirqui> alcachofra , minha mãe lembrou
<mirqui> forma de alcachofra , só que doce
<L0Ck3D> hmm
<mirqui> ela é vendida por kg
<mirqui> tem quase 1kg cada
<L0Ck3D> grande
<mirqui> uma pitaia dá para duas pessoas
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-07
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<stenio> mirqui: boa tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde stenio , como vai você :) ?
<stenio> tranquilo, mas cheio de buvida
<stenio> quero entender por que alguns programas ou modulos não tem para todas distribuições linux
<stenio> por exemplo lib lxrad
<stenio> não acho esse programa
<mirqui> não posso te ajudar , sou iniciante no linux stenio
<mirqui> mas em tese
<mirqui> kernel = núcleo = todas as distros
<stenio> tudo bem, eu entendo!
<mirqui> o módulo é do kernel ?
<stenio> sim
<mirqui> então tenta um kernel atual
<mirqui> este módulo tinha em qual kernel ?
<stenio> então esse outro problema, o novo kernel que recebi veio com tanto bug, que só hoje recebi mais 4000 notificações de erro que não pode ser reportado
<mirqui> downgrade então
<stenio> humm...
<mirqui> o kerlel que te servia era qual ?
<mirqui> kernel*
<stenio> no momento não vai fazer diferença, creio eu que essa semana já tem kernel novo para próxima atualização
<mirqui> nem sempre o kernel mais atual vai te ajudar
<mirqui> eu tenho um impressora que só funciona bem no ubuntu 16,04
<mirqui> não deveria ser , mas é
<mirqui> tem a máxima , em time que está ganhando não se meche :)
<stenio> certa vez não conseguia fazer instalação de nenhuma distro em notbook, para resolver isso tire que alterar o modulo do kernel justo na opção IDE
<mirqui> bom , uma dica que resolveu a questão de minha impressora , fiquei com o 16.04
#ubuntu-br 2019-09-08
<hggdh> lxrad *não* é um módulo do kernel.
<hggdh> https://sourceforge.net/projects/lxrad/
<hggdh> e, aparentemente, está morto
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-08-31
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USgZw1oSAl4
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB9HRWNjokY
<Celso> Bom dia!
<Celso> Boa tarde!
#ubuntu-br 2020-09-01
<Celso> Bom dia!
<OERIAS> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZT1U2rlvyM
